# Logging 2013 Miles - How far did you go?



## Cacowgirl

Just wishing a Happy New Year to all you trail riders. Hoping you have great times out there & stay safe while enjoying your horse & the countryside. Good luck with attaining your goals. Good health to all.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

We started off the new year with a midnight ride. Very fun! I also went for a short ride this afternoon to get started on those 2013 miles ...
Miles to date: 2.79
Miles to go: 997 + :lol:


----------



## QOS

Way to go TheOtherHorse - wish I could have got out today but it is freaking raining. LOL I will have to wait til this weekend to start my happy trails!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had been hoping to get out today for a quick jaunt around the property, but the gale force wind and snow quickly made me rethink that idea!!

Maybe tomorrow, if I get the errands I need done before dark (but 2 of them involve government offices.. so being done before dark is questionable!!). :think:


----------



## QOS

You might be lucky to be done by the weekend Dawn.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I have been reading last years thread and I think I might join this one to help encourage me to go out more. 

I can't get to actual trails due to lack of transport but I do ride along the roads and I plan to go out for the first time this year today. Hopefully I'll have some pictures etc later today.


----------



## QOS

Doesn't matter where you ride - join right in!

I just redid some riding logs for some folks so if you would like a excell log to track miles send me your email address in a PM. I have one for two horses with date, distance, speed and location of ride and one for one horse that is just date, distance.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok I nearly died in the heat today but it was still fun. I would say we trotted about a third of the ride and walked the rest, still building fitness  but we got 3.85 miles yay. 

Sammy pre-ride ready to go








First scarey part of the ride. The narrow part ahead in the photo with a ditch on either side and I have to cross the road just further up. 








The second scarey part, I got sammy to cross for the second time today without me having to get off due to cars. 








A side road I decided to inspect cause we haven't been down there. Didn't make it to the end though.








Sammy enjoying some grass before we headed back. 








Can't wait to see stuff from everyone else.


----------



## gunslinger

Rain all day yesterday so I'm still at zero.

DW doesn't like cold weather.....next weekend we expect a high around 40....I keep telling her that's spring time weather for Canadians but she's not buying it.....


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm living vicariously through all of you and your trail miles until march. Don't let me down people, I've got high expectations.


----------



## QOS

check out Sammy - it looks just like Biscuit has gone Down Under!!! So jealous of riding!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello Everyone and a Happy New Year! 

Today was going to be the day I started logging 2013 miles, but instead I am sick with the flu. Bummer, but at least today I can stand up for a few minutes. I hope to be well enough to go back to work Friday, and maybe be able to ride next week. 

Thank you Dawn for the new log, I plan to try it out as soon as my brain gets less mushy...


----------



## Wild Heart

I hope to join this thread and log my miles in sometime this year. 

As of now I do not own a horse. I am hoping that will change sometime in the near future but, as of now, I am looking forward to hear all about your adventures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> Hello Everyone and a Happy New Year!
> 
> Today was going to be the day I started logging 2013 miles, but instead I am sick with the flu. Bummer, but at least today I can stand up for a few minutes. I hope to be well enough to go back to work Friday, and maybe be able to ride next week.
> 
> Thank you Dawn for the new log, I plan to try it out as soon as my brain gets less mushy...


Typo - or brain still too mushy - thank you Denise for the new log!


----------



## QOS

You are so welcome Anita Ann. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Phly

It's been low teens here, so 0 miles lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok I went for another ride today although it was only short. It was meant to be a test ride, apache's first ride out alone since he has come back home. 

It started off with him trying to turn back for ages, then I nearly fell off when he spooked. It was going quite good for awhile until we got within a couple hundred metres of home where he decided he just had to get back to sammy. Due to being so worried about sammy he kept tripping in the long grass which kept ripping the reins out of my hands with force. This lead to him taking off and tripping again which made me fall off. I was quite ****ed because he took running off home beside the road.

I didn't get back on after I caught him because I was really angry and didn't want to take it out on him. So my ride ended rather badly and I have been encouraging myself to do this since he got back :-x

Anyway I rode 1.86 miles on Apache today.

*Sammy: 3.85m*
*Apache:1.86m*

Now a picture before our ride. (I didn't realise until after the picture that the saddle had slid back for some reason.)


----------



## QOS

sorry you came off your horse and glad you weren't hurt - hopefully the next ride will be more enjoyable!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Apache is a beauty and Sammy must be Biscuit's twin!! 

Hope your next ride is lots more fun!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Since coming home Apache has been a ball to ride we just had a bad day yesterday. 

Sammy and I always have fun riding out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

After spending hours updating my resume this morning, I needed a mental reset. Not sure that Dream enjoyed the leisurely ride through the snow in the same way I did, but it was wonderful! Temp was still a chilly 23, but no wind and the sun was shining, so it felt great.










2013 mileage
Jan 3 - 1.95 miles


----------



## apachewhitesox

Took Sammy for a nice lazy ride with lots and lots of walking. 
Today we rode 4.47 miles

*Total *
*Sammy: 8.32miles*
*Apache: 1.86miles*

A road I chickened out completing because there was a cemetary and the creep me out lol.








Sammy eating beside the military rifle range.








The trail I love beside the rifle range but its really rough further down so I only like to do it with company.


----------



## phantomhorse13

apachewhitesox said:


> Took Sammy for a nice lazy ride


Those pictures make me drool with envy.. I want to come ride with you!!


----------



## QOS

Me too....girl ride by that cemetery - they are all dead and won't hurt you  

Dawn, is there any big clinics near your new home that could be a prospective job?


----------



## Teamfamily5

QOS said:


> Me too....girl ride by that cemetery - they are all dead and won't hurt you
> 
> Dawn, is there any big clinics near your new home that could be a prospective job?


Is there a fence around the cemetery? If so its because people are just dying to get in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Count me in! I ride from the pasture gate to the barn so far and am coming in at 150 yards so far for 2013!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I know I'm a wimp when it comes to cemetarys and I think it makes it worse that it was in the middle of no where kind of. I always find there eery and I have seen to many scary movies recently lol. Sammy was also having trouble with the road because it was really rocky with nowhere to walk on the side. I'm just lucky Sammy doesn't mind going down the highway before I get to these places. 

I would love riding partners I'm always on my own.


----------



## QOS

LOL stop watching those scary movies!!!! Since I am a genealogist I love going to cemeteries. An old one was was uncovered in the Kisatachie area of Louisiana and a man we rode with last year is who discovered it. It was totally grown over. LOL hoping to ride there this spring. 

My 2nd trail ride was past a huge cemetery....good thing they don't scare me - riding at that time was scary enough!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, is there any big clinics near your new home that could be a prospective job?


No hospitals like the one I left.. but the general practice I sent my resume to yesterday afternoon called me today to set up an interview!! 

:happydance:

The interview isn't until the 14th as the dr is apparently out of town next week. So that will give me some time to look around and see what else may be out there in terms of opportunities.

Fingers crossed.. gotta pay for all the rides I hope to do this year! :lol:


----------



## Painted Horse

I had thought of getting out, but it was 7° this morning, So I wimped out.


----------



## Celeste

I wouldn't get out of bed if it were 7 degrees!

I am hoping to get to ride tomorrow, even if it is just a mile.


----------



## QOS

brrrrrr....7 degrees sounds pretty dang cold!!!!

Dawn, I hope you get the job or something in that area for your expertise. 

Come on down here...there is a huge race horse/ranch practice about 45 miles from here in Vinton, La. LOL they are bound to need your skills!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Went for a ride this morning istead of this afternoon. Beautiful morning for a ride. Rode 4.97 miles 

*Total*
*Sammy: 13.29 miles*
*Apache:1.86 miles*

Sammy on the wrong side of last nights temporary fence. If the fence isn't perfect he will go through it. :-x








The hill we trotted and cantered up awesome spot.








Sammy and some random ponies.


----------



## gunslinger

Painted Horse said:


> I had thought of getting out, but it was 7° this morning, So I wimped out.


Wimped out? Naw.....I wouldn't have went either.....


----------



## DriftingShadow

Went out with Drift and a good friend this morning! My college courses begin again on Tuesday, so I am trying to use this weekend to get back into what I call my "school schedule". Which means riding with my friend at 5 30 in the morning. 

I was running late this morning- pulled up right at 6 15. We went to go get the boys and caught the best sunrise! I love waking up with Drift. Makes it all worth it! According to the GPS on my phone we did 2.5 miles this morning. Rode from about 7 until 11. Ambled around at some parts- just enjoying the morning! Drifter even proved to me that he still wanted to jump. And as you can see, the dog enjoyed himself as well 

Looking forward to keeping up with everybody's trail stories and pictures


----------



## QOS

love all of those pictures!!!


----------



## RiverBelle

I am so glad you started this thread again QOS. I had planned on doing endurance training and racing with my Arabian, but sadly, I am needing to sell him - He is a bit too energetic and bull-headed for someone like me who is just starting to get into the swing of things after being off a horses back for about 4 years. Luckily though, I have my QH Rose.  She has proven to be a wonderful mare, and I really look forward to trail riding with her this year!!! 

Miles: .5 

Here we are right after our short ride. She didn't even break a sweat!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Rose looks pretty I like her colour.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

*extra miles strategy*

My strategy for riding more miles in 2013 is to add extra miles in the winter. I am not fond of cold wet weather, and I usually don't ride much for 2 months in the winter. This year I am trying to at least hop on bareback for a quick ride out and back across the neighboring fields every day. It adds maybe 20 minutes to my barn chores. Not a big deal. Adds at least a mile every day, and boosts my spirits to get through winter! Once I'm on the horse I often decide to ride further. So far, so good. I suspect I will skip days when it is raining, extra windy, or much below 20 degrees. NOT a fan of winter. :/

So far I am up to 9.6 miles... goal for January is a modest 50 miles, then start ramping up with the improved weather.

Of course I will make up lots of extra miles on long rides during the spring/summer/fall. I can't wait. Come on spring!


----------



## Celeste

Riding more often for short rides is also my plan. So far, I'm not doing too good.........


----------



## Celeste

We got out for a 3.2 mile ride. The weather wasn't too bad; it was 50 degrees. That may seem like luxury for some of y'all. I contacted the neighbors before the ride and they penned up their Baskerville firebreathing hound from the pits of Hades. You could hear her trying to tear out of her pen........

Total - 3.2


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok thw weather was a bit gross when I started my ride because it was really humid. After a light shower it was nice cool though. Did 4.23 miles today.

*Total*
*Sammy:17.52 miles*
*Apache:1.86 miles*

The ride home.








Sammy after our tiring ride.








Sammy then kicked me in the knee when I was feeding so I probably wont be able to do anthing for the next couple of days at least. Hope everyone else has pictures to share during that time.


----------



## Celeste

Ouch. That was naughty of him to kick you. I hope that you feel better.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had been hoping to ride today, but chores took longer than anticipated and it was very windy and spitting snow by the time we were done. So decided to go to the car dealer and test drive some vehicles instead. Not quite the same as saddle-miles, but I did get out to see some new places. :lol:


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thanks Celeste it will be interesting to see how it looks tomorrow. I don't bruise easily at all and I can see a big one coming up with swelling. It sucks but it will be cool to finally have proof I got hurt lol.


----------



## QOS

RiverBelle - these threads have been so much fun!!

Don't know if I am going to be able to go tomorrow - it depends on the weather. It is supposed to be clear tomorrow but we shall see. Raining and cold today - my nephew was married today and I hate delivering cakes in the rain!!!

I am jealous of all who are out riding - Celeste, so glad the Hounds of Hades were penned up. Dawn, so whatcha looking at for a new ride? :lol: I will have my Rav till the wheels fall off. 

The OtherHorse - that is a great strategy. I wish I had my horses at home; it would be easier to get out and ride everyday. 

Apache - Sammy was very naughty. He deserved a boot up his backside. I have actually NEVER been kicked by a horse in my entire life and it doesn't sound like it would be any fun at all. :evil: Biscuit kicked out the first year I had had him when I was making him go round and round. I was at his shoulder so it wasn't like he was actually trying to kick me but after I backed him up like that crazy lizard with the ruffled neck running on two legs - bam...right into a board fence - he decided it was in Biscuit's best interest to get into the foot bath thingy. Biscuit didn't want to see Crazy Lizard EVER again.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Love the lizard. Sammy would have had hell to pay if I had been able to move or had something to throw at the time. If he tries it again he is going to think is dieing though. I'm just glad it was me and not my pregnant mom out there.


----------



## DriftingShadow

It was 31* here today when I got off work! Bundled up and went to meet my friend at the barn. We rode about 1/2 a mile out and got caught in the rain. The temperature dropped to 28* also! WE WERE FREEZING! Drifter was a trooper, and so was my friends horse Mac. We turned around once we got rained on, but we still got soaked through. Made it about a mile today, so not too bad. Hoping to take advantage of the supposedly nice weather tomorrow! Hopefully the sun comes through for us. 

We also played around on Drifter today. At our barn, the geldings are in a 100 acre pasture for the spring and summer. It is a 60 acre pasture, and then then a gate in the back opens up to the "back 40". In the winter, our BO closes off the back 40 to let the pasture re grow, and opens up a side gate in the gelding pasture that leads ot the xc course. Finding the boys then that is ALWAYS fun <--- sarcasm

When we pulled up to the barn, Drif was right by the gate while my friends horse was on top of the first hill in the xc course. We could see him through the trees. Not too far, but you have to go through the swamp of death (mississippi mud) to get there. If Drifter goes straight through it, it is almost up to his knees. I have already lost 2 pairs of boots. So we decided to be brave and see how Drifter would feel about doubling up. He was a trooper! He found a safe way through the mud puddle and took us all the way to my friends horse. He did great.

Here are some pics! The first two are ones our barn hand took of us while my friend and I were getting ready to ride Drifter to catch Mac. No he is not that butt high lol. He is not butt high at all. We were standing in a major ditch. It looks hilarious though! 
The next pic is one we took of ourselves riding. and then next few are my friends and her horse Mac, and one of Drifter on the ride (he was just as soaked as we were) and after when we were safe and dry back at the barn.

Hope everyone is enjoying the trails as much as we are so far this year!

Oh yes-- forgot to mention! Our trail ride was just in rope halters. Bareback. Both boys were super behaved! so proud of them!


----------



## DriftingShadow

QOS said:


> after I backed him up like that crazy lizard with the ruffled neck running on two legs - bam...right into a board fence - he decided it was in Biscuit's best interest to get into the foot bath thingy. Biscuit didn't want to see Crazy Lizard EVER again.
> 
> View attachment 124359


OOS -- the crazy lizard example had by laughing out loud! I can picture it perfectly. Usually me freaking out at Drifter involves my arms stretched out to my side trying to make myself as big as he is. So I'm sure he thinks I am the bat from hell coming to visit! lol


----------



## QOS

Gaaa Apache - that would have been bad had he kicked your mom. Yeah...you need to go crazy lizard on him. 

DriftingShadow - I have only gone crazy lizard on Biscuit twice and it was both in the first 6 to 8 months that I had him. He is so well behaved now there is no reason to crazy lizard him.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah I don't know what his problem was he was in a weird mood this morning he knows better then to kick.


----------



## DriftingShadow

:rofl:OOS- jealous! Drifter has always been a "give an inch, take a mile". He had a big kicking out problem we have finally nipped in the bud. And a biting problem! I had him gelded when I bought him but he seems to still have some stallion like tendencies sometimes. He can be so angry! But he is coming around. Finally starting to learn that he can be "king" of the pasture all he wants, but he better back the heck down when the QUEEN arrives! :rofl:


----------



## DriftingShadow

OOS- Saw on your blog you were from Texas! What part? I am currently attending my last year of college here in Mississippi but I am originally from The Woodlands right outside of Houston. Dont miss the big city at all! Loving this slower life! haha


----------



## QOS

:lol: I live in Nederland which is next to Beaumont. My cousin lives in The Woodlands.

What part of Mississippi are you in?


----------



## DriftingShadow

Starkville! I'm on my "victory lap" At Mississippi State. I changed my major halfway through and sadly nothing transferred. Oh well, getting to enjoy one last year of the college life ha ha. I loved growing up in The Woodlands, but like the more small town feel of here as well.

I sure do miss having a Target though! And a mall!! lol.

But the cost of keeping livestock out here is dramatically different than what it was costing me when I was leasing a horse in high school. So I get to be an independent college student, and keep my Drifter man with me at the same time! So it pays off


----------



## Abbzug

5.5 today, for 5.5 total! Hope buy the end of the year to have many more digits!


----------



## QOS

DriftingShadow - my former horse, Red, was purchased as a yearling at the Louisiana Breeders Sale. Margaret gelded him immediately but she said he was pretty dang snotty. He kicked at her one day - I don't think he connected but Margaret doesn't play. :twisted: She put him in a round pen and gave him a whoopin' with a bullwhip. Dashing Big Red decided that kicking at Margaret or otherwise being snotty with her would get his butt in a serious sling. :lol: Red was a pretty smart boy and pretty much cut out all of that foolishness and was the sweetest horse anyone could have ever wanted to be around. 

I got hurt 4 years ago on a run away crazy horse I was trying lol::shock: didn't buy that one) and after that I was a sissy around horses. I wouldn't have bought either of the three horses I have purchased since then if they had been even inclined to kick or bite. Momma don't play :twisted:


----------



## RiverBelle

QOS - if you had told that story about your horse red to some of these people around my town, you would have the law out at your house!! For some reason around here, people think that horses are little butterflies and if you slap them, they will fall apart. I, for one, am not afraid to give a horse a good lashing if he acts up. I wont stand for a animal that weighs ten times more than me act like an idiot. So yay you for standing up for yourself and teaching your horses what's what! 

I plan to head out and ride for a while tomorrow on a few horses of mine that I have for sale to keep them in check, then tomorrow I will spend a nice day out with my Rosie girl, hopefully to log in a few miles!


----------



## DriftingShadow

QOS- Can completely understand that! I am definitely a moor "timid" type of rider. In a way Drifter has helped me a lot with that because he forces me to get "big and bad" sometimes. 

I originally meant for Drifter to be a sort of project! Didnt think I wanted him at all. He was a lot bigger than I intended (I am 5'2. and he is 16.2) and I was originally wanting my horse to be something along the lines of 15Hh or so..easier to get on in the middle of a trail!! lol. He was in pretty rough shape. Weighed about ~850 lbs the first time I took him to Mississippi State to get a work over. He was pretty meek and mild the first few months --turns out that when he got some weight on, the meek and mild attitude went bye bye. The more I worked with him, the more i loved him. He has turned out to be fantastic! As long as I stay consistent in my 'rules' we no longer have problems. 

He is a great trail horse! Has to be one of my favorite things about him. The horse I have leased in the past weren't great on trails. Drifter is a "point me where you wanna go, and I'll get us there safely" kind of guy. Very rational on the trail, and doesn't flip his bucket which I like. For example, the other day a group of us were riding around on some trails near our barn. There is a pretty big ditch we usually have to go through and the rain had turned the usually dry dirt into pretty thick mud. And the water was draining into the ditch as well, so the horses were spooking and sliding and getting caught in the little mini creek at the bottom because most of them were rushing to follow the lead horse. Drifter and I were hanging out in the back of the pack and he sort of sized up the situation and walked on down the trail and crossed in another area that was SO much easier. I was so proud of him! If I say "no we're not trying that" he usually stops and listens, but I've learned to trust his judgement sometimes lol.

Once over the summer a deer ran out in front of us and all the horses jumped off the trail to the side and he was looking at everybody behind us like "whaat?? what'd I miss?? All I saw was the deer!" haha.

The few times I have come off though usually happen in a flat area with no logs or anything (go figure, right?!) and I usually give everyone a giggle as I try to use whatever piece of terrain I can find to help me out when it comes to getting back on! I am wondering if it would be possible to train him how to bend down a little to help! that would be neat lol


----------



## QOS

Riverbelle, :lol: they would have been 11 years too late and at the wrong house!!! I bought Red from Margaret when he was 7 years old and he was an off the track QH that had one several races. He is a sweetheart. I rehomed him to a lady on this board CakeMom. 

Red adored Margaret and she was pretty dang crazy about him but she is a trainer and doesn't take any ****y behavior off of a horse. All of her horses are sweet, well behaved and well trained animals. The few that were ****y were also gone. She says life is too short to spend with horses that are too cranky or too stubborn to train. 

I know she can been tough but she is never unfair. This is the way I look at it. A horse is a huge animal that is way stronger than a man. Any time you have a horse that is not trained to be safe around humans you have a horse that will eventually hurt someone or be on the next meat wagon to Canada or Mexico. That is wrong on so many levels. 

People that go on and on about "oh my...you can't correct Dobbin or Nellie - it would be cruel" are killing them with kindness. I am with you ... correct them, train them and love 'em to pieces. :lol: I used to tell Red that even if I didn't know how to kick his butt I knew someone that did!:lol: He was always such a good boy for me. He now is learning to jump and getting ribbons hung on his bridle and his little 12 year old owner adores him. That make me a happy camper. 

DriftingShadow - Drifter sounds like a good boy. Red was always that way with me...I swear the horse's thought bubble was like "I can do it but YOU aren't ready for that so we will go this way". Horses can be pretty dang intuitive!


----------



## gunslinger

I got my first ride of the new year in yesterday.....9 miles....temps in the high forties, sunny and no wind. It was quite a nice day for a change but the trails are muddy and lots of standing water in places.

Might head back out today if DW is up for it....


----------



## gunslinger

gunslinger said:


> I got my first ride of the new year in yesterday.....9 miles....temps in the high forties, sunny and no wind. It was quite a nice day for a change but the trails are muddy and lots of standing water in places.
> 
> Might head back out today if DW is up for it....


We haven't ridden in about 3 weeks with Christmas, weather, etc. DW has been riding her green QH, Jack, and he's been absolutely perfect all though the fall....until yesterday......got about a hundred yards from the trailer and started bucking.....dumped her butt.......it took her a few minutes to get her chickens back in the hen house but DW got back on and finished the ride....Jack was fine for the rest of the ride.

DW has a continued to change his setup and yesterday was riding a different saddle and pad....might have cinched him up a bit tight.....I keep telling her to get something and stick with it. I'm of the opinion that it really doesn't matter much about what saddle/pad/bit etc you put on the horse as long as it fits, but pick it and let the horse get use to it.

I guess that's a difference between the sexes....I ride the same equipment, see no reason to find "something better", and make what I have work. 

So....I'm up early...letting her sleep in.....but thinking she might be a bit sore today....we'll see....I hope not.....Love that dang woman almost as much as my mare.....I guess the silver lining is the grounds pretty soft right now with the moisture and all.....so if your going to get thrown....No, forget that thought.....there isn't really a good time...and the ground is still hard....even this time of year.


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger - glad y'all got out and dang, what was up with bucking 100 yards from the trailer? Sorry DW got dumped. ugh....coming off a horse isn't exactly fun even when it is in a soft area. 

Hope she isn't too sore and y'all can get in another ride. It is too wet to ride today. We basically live in a marsh and much of where we ride is either the marsh, right by the marsh or even old rice fields so this much rain makes it a mess. We are going out to the barn and hopefully teaching The Biscuit to bow. My riding buddies little TW Rogue can bow and it is so cute! Riding in the arena isn't a trail ride but what the heck? Better than nothing!


----------



## Celeste

QOS, the problem with getting dumped where you live is that an alligator may eat you.


----------



## gunslinger

She asked me to tighten her cinch.....so, of course, it's my fault.....I think I probably got the cinch a little tighter than what she normally tightens it.....maybe Jack had something pinching him....She's a little sore and stiff this morning but moving around fine....Thank God....


----------



## JMWeldy

I am in a horseback riding program and we log hours and not miles so I'm not sure how many miles I rode last year but probably close to 1000.


----------



## tbrantley

I was able to get my first ride of the year. It has been a snowy, icy mess and not the best of riding conditions but I couldn't stand it anymore. I called a couple of friends and off we went. We were planning on making are normal 12 mile hike through the wildlife area. The terrian was very risky and our horses slid down a couple of times and we had to get off our horses to make it down a couple of slippery hills. We even had to hang on to their tails to get down the hill without falling. We decided to cut are 12 miles ride to 8 miles. I am hoping for some better riding weather soon. I am going stir crazy waiting to ride the trails. 



We laughed at ourselves as we got back to the trailer,* all of our faces were covered in mud.* You would of thought we went down the hills on our faces. 

Yet, we would have done it again. All the joy of riding in the winter in KY.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jeez! Y’all are getting to ride and I am so jealous! It’s a long working weekend, but tomorrow I plan to hop on at least one of my boys! Finally over the flu except for a lingering wicked cough…
Hope DW is feeling better, Gunslinger...and hope your knee is better Apache…
Denise I am lovin’ the crazy lizard! I plan to keep him close and at the ready!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I might still be able to ride today after all. 

I mean I'm glad its not broken or anything but I didn't even get a big bruise to show off or anything. Sometimes I don't like my body with its whole I don't bruise easily thing. 

You see people with these big black bruises or broken bones and I get this. I don't know if you can even see it, on the lower inside of my right knee there is slight swelling and a couple of small light purple spots. It was hard to get a close up shot with both legs for comparison on your own.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Anita Anne- Dont worry! you will be ready to ride in no time! I hope you feel better soon!

Gunslinger- I am glad your wife is okay! Getting bucked off is no fun at all.

Had our last winter break trail ride today. Classes start back up tomorrow. All had a blast as usual! Rode our normal 3 mile trek today. Drifter was trying his best to be barn sour at the end, so I worked him hard by the barn and rode him down the road a little ways. Rinse and repeat for about an hour until he settled down and relaxed as soon as we turned away from the barn. Got off him immediately as a reward and walked him back in. He then decided I wasnt getting his grain fast enough. He came in to see what was taking me so long! ha ha ha


----------



## QOS

I went out to the barn with my barn buddy and brought up a filthy dirty Biscuit. OMG he looked like he had rolled in mud. Took awhile to clean him up but he looked pretty dang good when I got through brushing him. I saddled him up and my buddy was there to help me when I mounted. I had to recinch Biscuit - he seems to have dropped a little weight and then got on. Ugh. This leg weakness has got to go. We rode in the arena which had several muddy spots. Later she was trying to teach Biscuit to bow. :lol: I think he will get it soon. He is a a smart boy.

I did his feet and spent 4 hours out there with him. Like the old saying "the outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man". Biscuit makes me feel better just being with him. 

Hoping to ride around the ranch tomorrow with my barn buddies and that the ground dries up. OMG standing water everywhere. So still no miles for me and The Biscuit but hey, his hooves look fabulous!


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like everybody is getting kicked, dumped, coated in mud and generally having a great time! Such is the life of a horseman.


----------



## BlooBabe

I cheated on my grounding again. Luckily I didn't get caught. I took Si.Ne out to see how far we'd come. This time she didn't act like a bat out of hell. We had a nice calm ride until a duck offended her and she decided to get caught in a bush. 2 miles riding out, one mile walking back, which was not fun at all on a destroyed leg, and then the last mile home she let me ride. I don't know what that duck said but it messed her up pretty bad. Yay 3 miles!! Watch out guys I'm catching up.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, so whatcha looking at for a new ride? :lol: I will have my Rav till the wheels fall off.


I always said that about my Tacoma, that I planned to have it until it fell apart, and since it was a Toyota it never would. But seeing as I just married into 2 more trucks (one a dodge diesel quad cab and one a 2012 tacoma), it seems like a smart move to trade my truck (an 05) in on a more fuel-efficient vehicle. Wanted something smallish but still be able to cart us and the 3 dogs around comfortably and which does well in the snow (yucky winters here, ugh). Looked at the Rav4, forester and crosstrek and both DH and I loved the crosstrek. Once my house sells, there will be a new vehicle in the garage!


Got out for another ride today, this time with DH. Weather was fairly cooperative, with temps in the low 30s and only moderate wind. Sun was in and out, but no actual snow falling. Footing is still less than ideal, so not exactly a blazing fast pace, but boy was it nice to be out!!




















And for apache:










This cemetary is beside our property (if you look close, you can see the pasture fenceline and one of the run-in sheds in the background). 


2013 mileage
01/03/13 dream 1.95 miles 4.4 mph 1.95 total miles
01/06/13 dream 6.56 miles 4.1 mph 8.51 total miles


----------



## QOS

Dawn, such a pretty ride!!!! Love the cemetery - LOL can't resist the pull to read the inscriptions. 

I love my RAV4 and Barry has a Tundra that he just LOVES. Our daughter has a Corolla and we still have an older 2000 Camry Barry is going to repair to have as a work car. 

My RAV4 Limited actually has more horsepower than a Tacoma. I have the 2 wheel drive, didn't need 4 wheel for me, V6 engine that will snap your head back when I accelerate. :lol: I had a 4 cylinder in the Camry and got in a little wreak once because I couldn't get out of the way. It didn't have any get up and go!!! Rav, I call it my little donkey, has loads of get and go which helps when you are merging in traffic in Houston!

It hauls my Brenderup with no problems even with both horses. It is now 6 years old and I still love it. If all things were equal, if something happened to it and I certainly get another one. It doesn't hurt that my sister is the assistant service manager at the local Toyota! She has saved me a chunk of money over the years!

Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Phantom- Love all those pics!! I have always wanted to ride in the snow, but sadly have never lived anywhere that gets it. Back home in Texas is is not uncommon for it to be in the 70's all of December (and to think I used to think that was cold! ha! how naive i was!! haha) and here in Mississippi winter just means mud and rain.

I have already lost 2 pairs of boots in the giant mud put that is our entire ranch area right now.I'm hoping they will resurface. I just couldn't bring myself to dig around in the mud puddle for any length of time. My hands were frozen.

Also- for those of yall who have more experience dealing with mud such as this -- I am treating Drifter once a week with thrush buster to keep that junk at bay -- but what about the mud that gets caked all on his legs and such? I brush as much off it as I can with a curry comb (TB- very sensitive skin, really choosy about what I brush him with) but some of it still stays plastered on. Since he is outside 24/7 I never want to just hose him off. Temps have been staying around 29-38 * out here. with night temps being well below freezing (in the teens). A hosing seems like unnecessary torture. For him and me!!


----------



## BlooBabe

DriftingShadow said:


> Phantom- Love all those pics!! I have always wanted to ride in the snow, but sadly have never lived anywhere that gets it. Back home in Texas is is not uncommon for it to be in the 70's all of December (and to think I used to think that was cold! ha! how naive i was!! haha) and here in Mississippi winter just means mud and rain.
> 
> I have already lost 2 pairs of boots in the giant mud put that is our entire ranch area right now.I'm hoping they will resurface. I just couldn't bring myself to dig around in the mud puddle for any length of time. My hands were frozen.
> 
> Also- for those of yall who have more experience dealing with mud such as this -- I am treating Drifter once a week with thrush buster to keep that junk at bay -- but what about the mud that gets caked all on his legs and such? I brush as much off it as I can with a curry comb (TB- very sensitive skin, really choosy about what I brush him with) but some of it still stays plastered on. Since he is outside 24/7 I never want to just hose him off. Temps have been staying around 29-38 * out here. with night temps being well below freezing (in the teens). A hosing seems like unnecessary torture. For him and me!!


Show sheen. I live in new england and deal with a lot of mud a quick spray on the legs and I can usually keep the mud at bay. When I'm tight on money I'll also use cooking spray or oil. If you wait for it to dry before sending them back out it'll do a pretty decent job. Listerine or a 50/50 bleach and water also make a good/inexpensive substitute for thrush buster. Listerine will also work wonders for rain rot/mud fever.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Thanks BlooBabe!! I have some show sheen, I will definitely try that next time I am about there! The mud out here is horrendous. It's thick clay when its wet, and hard as plaster once it dries on them. And thanks to Drifter's aversion to anything he deems "rough brushing", I've had to do my best picking off as much dirt as I can with my fingers. 

Thanks also for the cheap substitute for thrush buster! That stuff gets expensive pretty fast. As far as rain rot goes, I have been keeping that at bay so far this season by giving Drifter a maintenance dose of Vit A. It is how we finally cleared up his horrid case of it this summer, and so far it seems to be helping keep it off him. I will keep the listerine in mind for that also! Thanks


----------



## apachewhitesox

Nice pictures Phantom I would love to ride in the snow. I don't if I could live next to a cemetary lol if I could help it. I might go past or in one if I was with someone during the day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, such a pretty ride!!!! Love the cemetery - LOL can't resist the pull to read the inscriptions.


I have been over multiple times to look at the headstones. The cemetery is very old, with most of the inscriptions being from the 1800s! It's located behind an equally old church and beside what was a 1-room school house. Lots of history.


----------



## QOS

What a genealogy treasure trove!! What fun.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out again today on Sultan. One of the pluses of being unemployed def is my ability to ride! Also awfully nice to have the horses in the backyard.

Took Sultan over the same route we took Dream and George yesterday. No pictures from today as _someone_ was a bit of a pill. :lol:

2013 mileage
01/03/13 dream 1.95 miles 4.4 mph 1.95 total miles
01/06/13 dream 6.56 miles 4.1 mph 8.51 total miles
01/07/13 sultan 6.77 miles 4.8 mph 15.28 total miles


----------



## DriftingShadow

Wish you would have gotten pics Phantom! Classes start tomorrow. The weather is perfect today and I am stuck at my house because I can't find any other friends headed to the barn so that I can bum a ride. Being car less stinks! I am hoping mine is fixed and returned to me later this afternoon/early evening.

Y'all need to get some good pictures up so I can celebrate my last day of vacation vicariously through yall


----------



## phantomhorse13

DriftingShadow said:


> Wish you would have gotten pics Phantom! Classes start tomorrow. The weather is perfect today and I am stuck at my house because I can't find any other friends headed to the barn so that I can bum a ride. Being car less stinks! I am hoping mine is fixed and returned to me later this afternoon/early evening.
> 
> Y'all need to get some good pictures up so I can celebrate my last day of vacation vicariously through yall



Hope your car is back asap. Never fun to have to depend on someone else for transport.

If you want pictures from my ride today, just squint at the pictures I posted of yesterday and then turn your head side to side quickly.. rode the same trail today, but did a lot more of it sideways and at a jig! :shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hahahaha that is a hoot Dawn! Sounds like Sultan wanted to make the ride a little more exciting!! You are so blessed to have the horses in the backyard...I have mine 2 miles away, which is good, but not as great as having them at home. I sure do miss seeing my horses when I wash dishes.

I finally was able to ride today!! Yea!! Silly Drambuie walked right up to me in the pasture before I even called him, then as soon as I reached to put his halter on he spun around and started walking away! Silly horse.

Anyway, I couldn't remember how to get the Foretrex cleared out from my last ride so I didn't get the miles recorded. Maybe it is in there somewhere, but will just have to fiddle with it a bit. It was recording speed though, so that is good to know. His walk is slow, he wants to stay around 3 mph and did not want to walk faster, his working trot is great, easily at 7.4 mph and his nice collected canter is at 9.3 mph. 

I didn't push him for speed in the canter because I was havin a heck of a time catching my breath with the cold wind hitting my lungs. I'm still not all the way recovered from the flu and I was too tired to ride Chivas too. So I only rode for about an hour. I may have to ride with a mask on for a while, dorky as that may look...

I do really love Drambuie though, he is so nice and smooth and so willing to try anything I ask, big & beautiful, and sweet & loving...he is just a joy and a blessing to me. I enjoy every moment I am around him. I guess that sounds crazy, but he is just exactly the perfect horse and I am so happy!!!


----------



## QOS

Dawn, Sultan is gorgeous - so being a bit of pill is part of his charm I am sure! 

I rode at the barn today with my riding buddies. The BM was on MiTye (not sure if that is the way her name is really spelled!) and she is just gorgeous. She has some rarefied Arabian bloodlines that is very sought after. Her owner bought her from the ranch but rarely comes out so MiTye is rarely rode but OMG she is so smooth and trained out the wazootie. She can side pass like no horse I have ever seen. She flies down the rail literally dancing all the way. Such a sweet mare too. If she was mine I would be kissing her up! BM was telling us that the owner is constantly asked about selling her as a broodmare to get her bloodlines. LOL If I were rich, I would buy her today. 

But, I will keep my boy The Biscuit. He was such a doll today. Hoping to get out riding soon - but we are expecting MORE RAIN. It is already the 7th and I still haven't been able to hit the trails. DANG. Y'all ride for me.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer

Had a awsome first rodeo of the new year got 8th in barrels!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow

phantomhorse13 said:


> Hope your car is back asap. Never fun to have to depend on someone else for transport.
> 
> If you want pictures from my ride today, just squint at the pictures I posted of yesterday and then turn your head side to side quickly.. rode the same trail today, but did a lot more of it sideways and at a jig! :shock:


haha I actually did it just to see what it would like. That must have been some ride!! Were you as dizzy as i got? hahahaha

The dealership actually just called to tell me it was ready and waiting! Getting a ride from a friend to pick it up in about an hour. Super excited to have my own wheels again!

Its getting dark here now, so no riding for me today. I'll have to just feed and call it a night. Tomorrow starts my first "school schedule" riding day. Meeting at the barn at 5 30. Here's hoping the 6 alarms I've set on my phone are enough to get me out of bed. The first day is always the hardest. I'll try to get some good sunrise pics for yall again tomorrow!

Hope everyones enjoyed the trails and the first week of the new year!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> The BM was on MiTye (not sure if that is the way her name is really spelled!) and she is just gorgeous. She has some rarefied Arabian bloodlines that is very sought after.


You know I have to know what her bloodlines are now!!


----------



## Missy May

Well, this is a bummer. Everyone else running ahead, its the 7th already and I have logged ***making a "0" w thumb and forefinger"*****. Hmph. It snowed here, has had wind storms, and tomorrow rain. Pooh bah. I'll never get started! I don't have a smart phone - but this thread made me look, I can activate "navigator" for a price..although I am not sure it will track miles traveled, no matter...I am too cheap for that.  I go by things like "up to" or "down to" or "around by". Its no wonder I can operate a cell phone and don't use smoke signals w my method of "logging". I might chance taking my garmin next time...just for the "novelty" of it. But, oh gees..if I lost that I may never be able to drive again (I get lost driving _very_ easily).


----------



## QOS

phantomhorse13 said:


> You know I have to know what her bloodlines are now!!


. 

I want to say she said the sire was one of Ms. Jean's studs that she shipped back to Egypt. His name was Nykeb or something like that. He was before my time out at the barn. The mare was El something or another and she has several of these crosses in her pedigree. 

I will ask Lee Ann tomorrow to look it up and let you know. I just love this little mare. She is such a cutie. I would say she is about 15 hh - not a little horse but not huge either.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, wwe had a lot of firsts today...1st fall, 1st time mounting Drambuie from the ground, and 1st time riding Chivas in 2013.

We hadn't been riding for long and Drambuie was moving well in a 8.6 mph trot when suddenly his foot went down in a hole and he shot back up and stopped, bless his heart. I was in some sort of weird position upside down along side his neck and there was nothing I could do but drop down on my rear...that left cheek is hurtin...anyway, I decided to just cut short his ride and ride Chivas instead. 

Chivas was wound tight cause as soon as I got on him a big gunshot blasted! I jumped a mile and caused Chivas to jump too...anyway, we had a nice little ride and he was nice and sweaty when we were done. 

Drambuie doesn't seem to have injured his leg, but he was giving on it just a bit so I will be back out to check him later. It was a long way back up on him from the ground! I've been using a step ladder to get up on him so mounting from the ground was a bit of a challenge.

I located the track & got my milage from yesterday, so I'm happy about that anyway.

Drambuie 1/7 5 miles 1/8 1.33 miles Chivas 1/8 2.15 miles 
ytd 8.48


----------



## Celeste

Wow. Sounds like a bad day. I hope that you and Drambuie are ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Not really a bad day Celeste, but not the best! Thank you for the good wishes

Chivas got good practice riding with gun blasts, so that is a good thing! The blasts kept happening, at least 6 times. It was fun to ride him, he is so responsive and forward thinking while still being very light in the bridle. Of course when I first got on him it was really weird feeling cause he had no neck cause he was all drawn-up...I thought the horse shrank!! LOL

I very much hope Drambuie is ok, I really love that horse and have high hopes for him. I'm fine, just sore on the left lower back & cheek...not enough padding back there!! I do love the way Drambuie reacted too, he just stopped and looked down at me. Didn't move a muscle either as I climbed back on him. 

I have a meeting tonight and one first thing in the morning, yuck.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Was pooped after my first round of classes this morning, but had to go out and see Drif since I know riding time will be very limited this semester. We were both in "eh" moods. Didn't do much in the way of trail riding. 

We did however practice standing ground tied while we tacked up! He did FABULOUSLY! So proud of him. Supposed to rain tomorrow, so I don't know if i will ride or not. 

Also, know this isnt exactly trail related, but Drift has been recovering from a stifle injury and he trotted over some poles beautifully this evening! My dreams of competing in jumping with him arent over yet! We have also been practicing different obstacles from the actha website. It's so much fun!

Here is a pic of his ground tying/tacking up with no halter lesson. He was a saint


----------



## AnitaAnne

Little update, Drambuie has NO swelling anywhere in his legs, and seems just fine. 

I have a left gluteus maximus much larger than the right one!! ouch! I have to ice my rear...btw I will not be posting a picture of this...


----------



## RiverBelle

I have been so busy with my business, trying to get all these candles made, I haven't been able to be out at the barn for more than to feed, much less actually ride. All I was able to do over the weekend was to take all four of the horses out and lunge them for about 15 minutes each. Poor Rose didn't even want to come out of her field, much less put any effort into doing anything. The arabian I have for sale though, he was rearing to go! Lunged him pretty hard for a while, trying to burn up some of his energy, and at one point he spooked at something, bolted and pulled me off my feet, while he slipped and did a hard fall on his side. I think he spooked at the fox that was running beside the pen that I didn't even see until I stood up and caught the horse. Either way, all is well and no one was hurt. so..

Still no real miles logged yet.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Glad everything turned out ok Anita Anne!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Little update, Drambuie has NO swelling anywhere in his legs, and seems just fine.
> 
> I have a left gluteus maximus much larger than the right one!! ouch! I have to ice my rear...btw I will not be posting a picture of this...


It must be something in the air...that's causing all the unexpected dismounts.....DW is fine.....

Looks like highs near 70 on saturday and rain on sunday....AnnitaAnne you up for a ride on Saturday?


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> It must be something in the air...that's causing all the unexpected dismounts.....DW is fine.....
> 
> Looks like highs near 70 on saturday and rain on sunday....AnnitaAnne you up for a ride on Saturday?


So glad DW is fine! She took a much bigger tumble! 

Crazy weather isn't it? I'd LOVE to ride Saturday, but I have to work Friday night...I might try to come though, I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## QOS

It is shaping up for rain here this weekend. Oh Joy. Our local trails are going to be just a sea of mud. Hoping to maybe go down to the beach to ride. That will depend on the weather. So frustrating. Ready to ride!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Took advantage of mother nature's good mood and got out today. Light wind, sun, and temps in the mid-40s (which is about 15 degrees above average!). Can I order this for the rest of the winter?!

Got to see some wildlife, too. Deer are always around (unless hunting, of course), but was pretty impressed in seeing a fox, then was floored to flush a coyote!! 



















2013 mileage
01/03/13 dream 1.95 miles 4.4 mph 1.95 total miles
01/06/13 dream 6.56 miles 4.1 mph 8.51 total miles
01/07/13 sultan 6.77 miles 4.8 mph 15.28 total miles
01/10/13 dream 6.55 miles 5.7 mph 21.83 total miles


----------



## Annanoel

I'm going to be getting in on this thread too! Don't know how I missed it. I have lots of pictures and am currently looking at apps for my phone to track mileage and path. Does anyone know of a good one from the Android or Google Play Market? I don't mind paying for one if it'll help me log. I'd like one that can do both path and distance traveled, maybe time too?

Hoping to get out tonight and ride, it gets dark early here around 4pm and I don't get out of work till 430pm usually. He's still fresh with things turning three in April so we'll see how it goes. A trail horse in the making! Supposed to be 55F this Saturday hopefully a longer ride will be in store with some pictures! That's unheard of in Wisconsin, usually close to 0F if not below 0. Can't wait.

Love this thread and everyone posting, gives me something to look forward too!


----------



## LeynaProof

Hi! My name is Victoria and i just joined.  I have been doing Endurance for 6 years and last weekend i rode a total of 45 miles. This Saturday i will be doing 26 miles on my seasoned endurance horse and when i get back from that i will be doing 15 on my new horse that will be doing her first ride in Febuary. Then on Sunday i will do another 26 miles on Bella ( my seasoned endurance horse) and about 10 miles on Rossi ( my new horse).  Riding and just being around my horses is just about my everything.


----------



## phantomhorse13

LeynaProof said:


> This Saturday i will be doing 26 miles on my seasoned endurance horse


Not going to Goethe this weekend?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok headed out for a trail ride down the road with a friend. We left my place at just after 5am to go to the trails and beat the heat. The trail was about 5 miles long and very steep in places. It was very hard and the horses were pooped by the time we finished. We got off and walked a bit to give the horses a break with the steep hills. 

*Total*
*Sammy: 22.52 miles*
*Apache:1.86 miles* 

Heading out 








This hill went for about 1km I think (looking back down)








Looking up same hill (it varied from 60-90 degree incline)








Almost up to the look out 








Friend walking down the hill with her young arab/appy x








steep narrow trail we had just come down


----------



## AnitaAnne

Gunslinger,

I can't find anyone to work for me tonight...but I might still get called off...If I get called off I plan to ride, but I won't know until later tonight. 

I will call, text or e-mail you in the am if I can make it. Please text me where & when you are riding and I will see if we can make it! 

Looking forward to our ride

(headed to bed now, very tired!)


----------



## Clava

I'd like to join in too  I usually track my hacks with endomondo, but my phone is playing up.
Did 5.11 miles today.


----------



## LeynaProof

phantomhorse13 said:


> Not going to Goethe this weekend?


 No, not going to Goethe this weekend.  I just could not swing it this time. But i am going to Camp Osborn in Febuary.


----------



## QOS

So jealous of the rides!!! It is sun shining today but it has been raining for days. The ranch is full of standing water in spots. The arena is a little pond in two places or it was yesterday. I am stuck at home cleaning up after a new floor was installed yesterday - omg dust is everywhere. 

May get to ride this weekend. We shall see. Post pics of y'alls rides so I can be jealous!


----------



## Celeste

It is not raining and it is fairly warm, but I have company coming and I have been cleaning house all morning. What was I thinking? I guess I was thinking that this was January? It is almost 70 degrees outside. Maybe I will get to ride tomorrow. At least my house is somewhat clean, at least the parts I let company in.


----------



## phantomhorse13

LeynaProof said:


> No, not going to Goethe this weekend.  I just could not swing it this time. But i am going to Camp Osborn in Febuary.



Some day, when I win the lottery, I will be able to winter down south and take advantage of the winter riding down there!! :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out on George today. Did the same route I took Dream yesterday. Didn't see any fox or coyote, but did almost get run down in a deer stampede. :shock:










2013 mileage
01/03/13 dream 1.95 miles 4.4 mph 1.95 total miles
01/06/13 dream 6.56 miles 4.1 mph 8.51 total miles
01/07/13 sultan 6.77 miles 4.8 mph 15.28 total miles
01/10/13 dream 6.55 miles 5.7 mph 21.83 total miles
01/11/13 george 7.06 miles 5.7 mph 28.89 total miles


----------



## LeynaProof

phantomhorse13 said:


> Some day, when I win the lottery, I will be able to winter down south and take advantage of the winter riding down there!! :lol:


Yes all the Florida rides are awesome in the winter!! :lol:


----------



## Wild Heart

Love seeing all the different types of scenery!


----------



## DriftingShadow

3rd day of rain down here in Mississippi! It's starting to get unbearable. Some forecasts I have seen are calling for rain and storms until this next Wednesday! 

Hoping it dries up soon. This semester is going to be a little more ridiculous than I thought school work wise. 

Keep the pictures coming guys! They are serving as my method/therapy to make it through these stormy class filled days!


----------



## QOS

My cousin and I are going to try to go in the morning if it isn't raining. Dawn, right now you are racking up miles in the snow and I can't even get out because of all the freaking rain!!! Glad you weren't ran over by the reindeer!!! They sound like they are a little late and a dollar short!

It is supposed to start raining again tomorrow evening (was drizzling awhile ago) and rain all week. Dang...and be cold to boot!!


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I've still been hopping on for a quick short bareback ride every day so far. Usually just a couple miles, but it adds up, and it is good for my herd sour horse to get her brain back in independent work mode by going on these short little slow rides...

We've been having beautiful weather here in KY. Gorgeous sunset last night. I got home from work just in time to grab Mira out of the field - mud and all  - and go for a quick stroll across the fields.




























Up to 26.95 miles total so far. I have yet to go on a "real" ride or even use a saddle yet this year, but I guess at least I'm doing something!


----------



## Clava

QOS said:


> My cousin and I are going to try to go in the morning if it isn't raining. Dawn, right now you are racking up miles in the snow and I can't even get out because of all the freaking rain!!! Glad you weren't ran over by the reindeer!!! They sound like they are a little late and a dollar short!
> 
> It is supposed to start raining again tomorrow evening (was drizzling awhile ago) and rain all week. Dang...and be cold to boot!!


It is bucketing down here, rain and sleet, I have ridden a mile:lol: on flooded roads to my 1hr dressage lesson (which was outside) and home again - that's enough for me today!


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Okay, I can't figure out how to link to facebook photos in my post. They are not showing up for me. I used to use photobucket without problem, but have seen others post from facebook and thought I'd try it... what is the secret?


----------



## Clava

TheOtherHorse said:


> Okay, I can't figure out how to link to facebook photos in my post. They are not showing up for me. I used to use photobucket without problem, but have seen others post from facebook and thought I'd try it... what is the secret?


 
I don't think fb links are allowed?


----------



## Celeste

If you want them to show up, you need to upload them to your photobucket account and then put in the image code.


----------



## BlooBabe

I took my niece out for a ride she went out on Bloo, refusing to double with me on Si.ne. Bloo's been in the paddock for a while so he was a bit high strung. He wouldn't let me get ahead of him even when we headed home but he held up for it and didn't spook when the snow fell off the trees on him. Just a short ride home so 2.3 miles in total. 5.3 miles and 2 angry lectures from the physical therapist so far. I'm on a roll.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Took the horses out for a slog today, despite all the rain we got last night (made me think of Denise and others who have been having a deluge). While most of the snow is now gone, it's been replaced with mud and/or standing water. Never thought I would be wishing for snow!! :lol:










2013 mileage
01/03/13 dream 1.95 miles
4.4 mph
1.95 total miles
01/06/13 dream 6.56 miles
4.1 mph
8.51 total miles
01/07/13 sultan 6.77 miles
4.8 mph
15.28 total miles
01/10/13 dream 6.55 miles
5.7 mph
21.83 total miles
01/11/13 george 7.06 miles
5.7 mph
28.89 total miles
01/12/13 dream 4.83 miles
4.1 mph
33.72 total miles


----------



## QOS

Kellie and I went out this morning on a very very soggy ride. Water standing everywhere. We went out a different way and down to the bayou. They are running the TransCanadian Pipeline through the park and the huge mats were down all the way to the bogs. Trucks and machinery going around there. The horses spooked at it and Biscuit's spook was hard but in place. I thought he was going to be on top of the moon for a minute there!

We rode to the bridge and back down the bayou and turned around and came back and then up the marsh road again. So soggy and nasty. The water in the ride away was probably fetlock deep in water and had we been in the woods it would have been almost knee deep in mud! It was warm today though and we were in short sleeve shirts. Biscuit was sweaty and dropped and rolled when I turned him out. Didn't take the Garmin but tracked it on Google Earth where we went. It was about 4 miles. More rain coming - Gaaa! sick of it already.


----------



## Celeste

It is muddy here as well. Between the mud and a ton of hunters trying to get in the last Saturday of deer season, I decided not to hit the trails. I did ride The Princess in the arena. I feel like we made some progress. We still have a lot of work to do on our transitions, and she did very well today. I hope that I will have a lot more riding time this year.


----------



## RiverBelle

I think the weather is confused - It's the muddle of January and it is 70 degrees outside? What is the world coming to!?

It has been wonderful out the past few days. Nice sun shining, and a wonderful temp., but it seems like I will never get out to ride.

The past few days that have been really nice, I have been having to run my business', which is taking up a lot of time. And on the days I can ride, it wants to rain... and when it rains, it pours here in Kentucky.

Yesterday, I was able to sell one of my horses that has been needing a new home. She was a 13.3 hand red dun pony, and an older lady bought her to gain confidence in riding so she could start riding her TWH again this summer. So now I have money to buy hay!

I plan on getting out tomorrow after finishing this order of candles and riding both Rose and Gracie, and getting Smokey out of a good long lunge. That is if it decides not to rain....


----------



## aliliz

Hello, all! I'm relatively new to the forum and was so excited that there's a section for trail riding. I moved my horse to a new boarding barn in September that has trails, which we haven't had access to for the past year and a half. When I saw the thread about 2012 miles, I found a Garmin Etrex Vista on Ebay so I could participate this year. Unfortunately, the weather and footing hasn't been cooperative for trail riding in the start of 2013! We finally got out today and it sure was muddy!

A little about us: I'm a 19 year old college student and during the academic year, I can only see my horse on weekends. So we won't get very high milage until summer break, but I plan on taking full advantage of being home. My mare, Lizzie, is a Morgan in her mid to late 30's. She has a benign tumor that interferes with wearing a saddle, so I ride her bareback. Liz is the most hyper horse I've ever ridden and she absolutely loves trails. She's a fantastic trail horse- she would rather put herself in tricky footing than rub my leg on a tree 

So today, we got out on the trails for the first time in a few weeks. I used my GPS for the first time, which was really cool. Liz and I mostly explored today... we found a bunch of new trails! To get to most of the trails, we have to cross a small river that's about 10 feet across and over 2 feet deep. Liz went right through it, which was fantastic because she used to be really scared of running water. We explored the main trails on the other side and have a lot more trails to check out. We also came across 2 wild turkeys, which I don't think Lizzie has ever seen before, and a small herd of deer. My good girl got a little scared of the turkeys, but her spook is to stand and snort, which I appreciate! Hopefully, the weather stays nice enough for us to continue going out!

Here's Lizzie, tired out after our ride!








And just because she's cute








So we rode 3.46 miles today, with an average speed of 4.5 MPH and a top speed of 7.6 MPH (at the trot)

Looking forward to logging trails this year with all of you!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Finally got on my horse for the new year. My friend Becca met up at 1099 which is state lands just north of Macon, GA. Poor Oreo is out of shape and it is really warm for a horse with his full coat on. He was one sweaty beast when we got back to the trailer.
Becca and her horse Wedgie









Becca on the trail.









Me and Oreo









We did 4.3 miles. I didn't look at the average speed but the fastest was over 16 when Oreo decided to gallop up a hill.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl, 
One of these days maybe I will be able to buy a trailer and come ride with you. Our nice little riding road has been taken over by the original "Hound of the Baskervilles". If I can get in touch with the guy he will pen it, but that is one evil dog.


----------



## Oreos Girl

You can see we had a dog with us but she is well behaved on the trails.


----------



## countrylove

I am definitely going to be joining this thread. So far in 2013 I have only ridden once and it wasn't even my horse plus it was just in the front yard to get some good pictures for her adoption ad. This mare has her moments but once you get her working she is an amazing mover, so smooth and sure footed. She can be hard to handle but was a good confidence booster for me and my skill level. This was definitely a proud ride for me 




























If I could afford another horse I would adopt this beautiful lady 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, has everyone heard of Gilligan's Island? Remember how the song says the ship set out for a 3 hour tour?? But they never made it back?? 

That was us today!! We started out this morning for a 4 mile ride at Waldon Station in the Talledega Forest...and took a little detour...and got back on the wrong trail...the 16 mile loop! Jeez. 

I wasn't sure we would make it out tonight! 

Plus there were hunters out...I thought yesterday was the last day of hunting season!

We crossed 5 wooden bridges, saw a group of deer (3-4), 2 mountain bikers which scared the heck out of Chivas, and 2 hunters on a hill using their deer whistle on Chivas when we came around a bend!! I started screaming at that one! Jeez. 

I took some pictures but my reins broke (!) so I couldn't hold both reins and take pictures too. I really need a helmet cam!

Jenny, my daughter, and her horse Spirit Dreamer, who is 22 yrs old, and Chivas & I were the only ones on horses today. Thank God the rain held off!! I was supposed to storm after lunch but we one got some sprinkles and it started raining when we got home.

I was so proud of Chivas, he went right through the puddles without pausing and over the bridges too. The last picture is the boys after the ride, they are very tired and sweaty!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forgot to add...

1/13/13 - Chivas 16.4 miles, ytd 24.9


----------



## QOS

Glad you joined us Country Love and Oreo's Girl. Fun bunch of folks on here!

Anita Ann - maybe you should have given hunter with the deer whistle a medical exam he would never forget :twisted: That is the first time I have seen a picture of your Brenderup!!! It is cute!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I love my Brenderup! It's a 1998 model but still going strong! It doesn't have a tack area, unfortunately, but it pulls so nice and easy I never want to replace it

here's a picture at home in the backyard


----------



## BlooBabe

aliliz said:


> Hello, all! I'm relatively new to the forum and was so excited that there's a section for trail riding. I moved my horse to a new boarding barn in September that has trails, which we haven't had access to for the past year and a half. When I saw the thread about 2012 miles, I found a Garmin Etrex Vista on Ebay so I could participate this year. Unfortunately, the weather and footing hasn't been cooperative for trail riding in the start of 2013! We finally got out today and it sure was muddy!
> 
> A little about us: I'm a 19 year old college student and during the academic year, I can only see my horse on weekends. So we won't get very high milage until summer break, but I plan on taking full advantage of being home. My mare, Lizzie, is a Morgan in her mid to late 30's. She has a benign tumor that interferes with wearing a saddle, so I ride her bareback. Liz is the most hyper horse I've ever ridden and she absolutely loves trails. She's a fantastic trail horse- she would rather put herself in tricky footing than rub my leg on a tree
> 
> So today, we got out on the trails for the first time in a few weeks. I used my GPS for the first time, which was really cool. Liz and I mostly explored today... we found a bunch of new trails! To get to most of the trails, we have to cross a small river that's about 10 feet across and over 2 feet deep. Liz went right through it, which was fantastic because she used to be really scared of running water. We explored the main trails on the other side and have a lot more trails to check out. We also came across 2 wild turkeys, which I don't think Lizzie has ever seen before, and a small herd of deer. My good girl got a little scared of the turkeys, but her spook is to stand and snort, which I appreciate! Hopefully, the weather stays nice enough for us to continue going out!



My boy is in his 30's too. I love it when people use their able bodied older horses instead of letting them go in a paddock just because they're old.


----------



## aliliz

BlooBabe said:


> My boy is in his 30's too. I love it when people use their able bodied older horses instead of letting them go in a paddock just because they're old.


Absolutely! Liz would immediately start wasting away if I retired her. The more I ride her, the happier, healthier and more hyper she gets! Love the oldies


----------



## LeynaProof

1/12/13- I rode Bella 22 miles in a little under 3 hours. I was going to ride my new mare too, but she has a boo boo. So no riding for her at all this weekend. I was going to ride Bella another 22 miles on Sunday, but on Saturday my stirrup broke and fell off my saddle while i was racing a friend! I considered to just keep racing, but i do ride an ex-race horse and i need both stirrups to brace on to stop her.  That was the exciting part, and the bad part was that my new horse is hurt and my saddle is broke. :-(


----------



## BlooBabe

AnitaAnne that happens to me all the time, going for a short ride and making it last all day. I'm such a space case that I take the wrong trail and end up utterly lost. That's why my dad bought me my gps. Before I had one I got so lost on a few occasions I had to have to police find me and get me out.


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann - it is a nice looking Brenderup! Love the box in the front. Don't know if mine could hold one. Might look into that though. I have a tack closet but it is small when you are hauling western/endurance saddles and not English saddles.

Bloo - girl, you so needed a GPS!!!


----------



## countrylove

QOS said:


> Glad you joined us Country Love and Oreo's Girl. Fun bunch of folks on here!
> 
> Anita Ann - maybe you should have given hunter with the deer whistle a medical exam he would never forget :twisted: That is the first time I have seen a picture of your Brenderup!!! It is cute!!


Thanks  I am excited to start logging some miles, if only the ice will melt already 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

BlooBabe said:


> AnitaAnne that happens to me all the time, going for a short ride and making it last all day. I'm such a space case that I take the wrong trail and end up utterly lost. That's why my dad bought me my gps. Before I had one I got so lost on a few occasions I had to have to police find me and get me out.


Me too! I get so lost in the woods, I rarely go without a friend to guide me...but not this time. The GPS didn't help cause I don't know how to get it to take me back. I thought the yellow trail was only 6 miles, so when we somehow lost the white trail (the 4 mile loop) I figured we'd just ride some extra miles...no big deal, right? 4 miles, 6 miles not much difference I thought...but after we had riden 12 miles and poor Dreamer was ready to drop I didn't know what to think. I was so worried about him. 

The mountain bikers were kind enough to tell me we were only about 2 miles from the trailhead, after a really steep hill. So we were a little calmer after that. 

Our horses are not ex-race horses like Leyna...that 16.4 mile trip of ours lasted 5.5 hrs! We left at 10:45 and didn't get out of there until 4:15, it was getting dark and starting to rain. We went out without any water or supplies, thinking we would only be riding for an hour! Big mistake! 

The white trail is fairly easy, and we were moving at a good clip, Chivas cantering and Dreamer troting. The yellow trail is much more difficult. Apparently there are two 8 mile loops but we didn't know that or we would have got out after the first loop. Anyway, we had to slow down and let the horses rest a couple of times. Fortunately we crossed a stream 5 times so the horses were able to drink. Chivas doesn't like the running water though, so he wouldn't drink until the last creak crossing. Then he was trying to drink out of puddles. Poor horse! 

Dreamer is really suffering today, can't hardly walk so I left him in with a pile of hay. Poor guy. He has soft hooves and no shoes, which is why we never ride that far.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Anita Ann - it is a nice looking Brenderup! Love the box in the front. Don't know if mine could hold one. Might look into that though. I have a tack closet but it is small when you are hauling western/endurance saddles and not English saddles.
> 
> Bloo - girl, you so needed a GPS!!!


Thanks Denise! I had to have somewhere to put some things. The box is designed for trailer tongues, so it should fit yours too. I made some measurements first, to make sure. Just don't put a lot of heavy stuff in there, cause it will mess with the aerodynamics of the trailer. It won't fit a saddle though. 

Right now my rig is stuck out in the back yard. I couldn't get it parked under the carport last night, so I figured I do it today, but it has been pouring buckets out there and my truck is stuck! Going to go get some stones from Lowes and see if I can budge it a bit. The wheels are sunk to the metal part...


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> 1/12/13- I rode Bella 22 miles in a little under 3 hours. I was going to ride my new mare too, but she has a boo boo. So no riding for her at all this weekend. I was going to ride Bella another 22 miles on Sunday, but on Saturday my stirrup broke and fell off my saddle while i was racing a friend! I considered to just keep racing, but i do ride an ex-race horse and i need both stirrups to brace on to stop her.  That was the exciting part, and the bad part was that my new horse is hurt and my saddle is broke. :-(


Bummer on the saddle. I have a spare set of stirrups & leathers, but haven't had to use them yet.

That was a pretty fast ride, over 7 mph average. It took us 5.5 hrs to go 16.4 miles Sunday! We averaged 3.3 mph, less than half your speed LOL. 

What is your new horse?


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> Bummer on the saddle. I have a spare set of stirrups & leathers, but haven't had to use them yet.
> 
> That was a pretty fast ride, over 7 mph average. It took us 5.5 hrs to go 16.4 miles Sunday! We averaged 3.3 mph, less than half your speed LOL.
> 
> What is your new horse?


Well, my saddle is getting fixed as we speak.  And i usually hold my speed from between 10 to 15 mph with some faster sprints to get the heart rate up and of course a little walking. My mare Bella has a 50 mile race in Febuary. My new mare is half Arabian half Saddlebred.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Well, my saddle is getting fixed as we speak.  And i usually hold my speed from between 10 to 15 mph with some faster sprints to get the heart rate up and of course a little walking. My mare Bella has a 50 mile race in Febuary. My new mare is half Arabian half Saddlebred.


Oh I am so jealous now! I looked for an Arab/saddlebred for a long time before buying my new appendix QH. My dream is to do endurance riding, and I bought my Rocky Mtn gelding thinking he would be good, but he is way too slow. 

Can you post some pictures? Would love to see her & Bella too


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, I guess my truck and trailer is stuck until spring or maybe summer...whenever the ground dries up...cause i can't budge that truck a bit:-(


----------



## Celeste

You may have to get a wrecker. Do you have a neighbor that has a tractor that he can pull you out with?


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh I am so jealous now! I looked for an Arab/saddlebred for a long time before buying my new appendix QH. My dream is to do endurance riding, and I bought my Rocky Mtn gelding thinking he would be good, but he is way too slow.
> 
> Can you post some pictures? Would love to see her & Bella too


The first 2 are of Bella. She is a purebred Arabian. Her daddy is ZT Ali baba. She is my seasoned endurance horse. She was a race horse in her younger years and when she retired from that i put her to work in Endurance. She loves it. In December she got 1st place in her first 75 mile ride. And the last 3 are Rossi. My half Arabian half Saddlebred mare. I just bought her so she will be doing her 1st ride ever in Febuary.  It seems now that the Arab/Saddlebred cross is being seen more and more. It is such a great cross. You should definatly keep your eyes open for one! We have 2 and i love them riding them as much as my purebreds!:lol:


----------



## LeynaProof

My Arab/Saddlebred cross is only 4 and she is already 15.1 H. So if you are looking for some leg, this cross will get you some.  Our other Arab/Saddlebred mare is 7 and close to 16 H. And she is actually related to Rossi. We did not even realize it till I got Rossi. I will have to post pictures of Dakari so you can see if you see any similarities between them!


----------



## LeynaProof

Ok so this is Dakari. Rossi's daddy is Dakari's grandfather.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> You may have to get a wrecker. Do you have a neighbor that has a tractor that he can pull you out with?


Becca's boyfriend & dad came over...He tried to pull me out with his truck and nearly got stuck too! Then he changed to a hand winch hooked to the big maple and I am unstuck!! Yipee! 

I am once again glad I have a Brenderup, cause the first thing we did was unhook it from the truck and push it by hand under the carport. You can't do that with most trailers! 

I am not driving back there again until I have some concrete down or the ground dries up. We are getting all that rain Denise had for the next few days. 

ASAP I am getting a winch on the from of that truck, I have learnt my lesson!


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW Leyna those are some beautiful horses you have! I love the looks of Rossi especially, she is just perfect in every way! I do not really see the similarities between Rossi & Dakari, except maybe the head? Rossi looks more compact built, Dakari more lean...both stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## RiverBelle

It has been so nasty and wet here in Kentucky, I haven't had a chance to ride at all. It was nice out today for most of the day, though it was cold, but I had to stay inside and make candles all day. I wish I could have at least went out for an hour! By the time I am finally able to ride, all three horses are going to be so fresh, I wont be able to handle them. That Arabian of mine -shew, forget about it. I might have to lounge him for a couple hours to burn out some of that energy before even thinking about getting up on him.


----------



## QOS

Sorry you got the truck stuck. OMG that bites. Brenderups are nice for moving around easy and I am going to look into a small tack box for the tongue area. Just something to put my brushes/etc in. They all fit right now but OMG it is is a stuffed sausage in there. 

Lenya - your horses are gorgeous!!! Love them!


----------



## QOS

Sorry you got the truck stuck. OMG that bites. Brenderups are nice for moving around easy and I am going to look into a small tack box for the tongue area. Just something to put my brushes/etc in. They all fit right now but OMG it is is a stuffed sausage in there. 

Lenya - your horses are gorgeous!!! Love them!


----------



## BlooBabe

AnitaAnne- I'm glad you got out. I normally go out on my own because there aren't many people who can handle the greener horses and their behavior on the trails. Not all of them are marked so it's quite easy for me to get lost. I'm also glad you got your trailer out. Mine's stuck in the mud till the next ground freeze when I can get it out and lay down something underneath it. Yay mud!

2 horses lost shoes today when we were changing paddocks to keep them out of the more suck-y mud. We duck taped them up till the farrier comes out in a few days. There was a trail day planned for the kids at the barn so I was left alone doing chores while they went out. There was tons of work to do and it was so much easier without children and horses strewn about the barn.


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> WOW Leyna those are some beautiful horses you have! I love the looks of Rossi especially, she is just perfect in every way! I do not really see the similarities between Rossi & Dakari, except maybe the head? Rossi looks more compact built, Dakari more lean...both stunningly gorgeous!


Yea, i really don't see any similarities in them either. But the way they act is almost the same! Lol. And thank you! I really like Rossi. Back in December 2011, my mare Leyna broke her leg in the pasture and i found her when she did not come up with the other horses for breakfast. It devestated me. I kind of lost my passion for horses. Of course i still rode, but i did not have the passion about it after Leyna broke her leg and had to be put down. Leyna and me had an awesome bond and i have not found that kind of bond with any other horse, but i feel like i could have that kind of bond with Rossi.


----------



## LeynaProof

QOS said:


> Sorry you got the truck stuck. OMG that bites. Brenderups are nice for moving around easy and I am going to look into a small tack box for the tongue area. Just something to put my brushes/etc in. They all fit right now but OMG it is is a stuffed sausage in there.
> 
> Lenya - your horses are gorgeous!!! Love them!


Thank you!


----------



## LeynaProof

Oh and my saddle is now fixed!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Yea, i really don't see any similarities in them either. But the way they act is almost the same! Lol. And thank you! I really like Rossi. Back in December 2011, my mare Leyna broke her leg in the pasture and i found her when she did not come up with the other horses for breakfast. It devestated me. I kind of lost my passion for horses. Of course i still rode, but i did not have the passion about it after Leyna broke her leg and had to be put down. Leyna and me had an awesome bond and i have not found that kind of bond with any other horse, but i feel like i could have that kind of bond with Rossi.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear of your loss...I had to put my baby down this past March, I had him since he was 3, it is horrible to lose your heart-horse. I think I found my new heart-horse in my appendix Drambuie, and from the look on both of your faces I think Rossi is your new heart-horse too


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear of your loss...I had to put my baby down this past March, I had him since he was 3, it is horrible to lose your heart-horse. I think I found my new heart-horse in my appendix Drambuie, and from the look on both of your faces I think Rossi is your new heart-horse too


Oh i think she is. I love everything about her. And i am sorry for your loss also. It is so devestating. I never thought riding would be the same, but now that i found Rossi... Good luck with Drambuie. I hope he is your new heart-horse.


----------



## QOS

LaynaProof, so sorry to hear about your horse. How devastating. Glad you have found a horse you can bond with. I have bonded pretty dang tight with The Biscuit Man and I just adore him. Such a sweet temperament. Love him to pieces.


----------



## LeynaProof

It sure makes a difference when you have a bond with your horse, doesn't it?


----------



## QOS

Yes it does. I had Biscuit for about 7 months or so before we bonded over pigs running out from under his feet. When he didn't throw my butt or spook out from underneath me - he became my boy. Up until that time he was on probation. I paid $1500 for Biscuit. If someone offered me $10,000 for him tomorrow, the answer would be no. Money can by a trustworthy horse - just not from me. He is my sweetheart.


----------



## Annanoel

LeynaProof said:


> Oh and my saddle is now fixed!! Yay! :happydance:


What kind of saddle do you have Leyna? Looks super comfortable!


----------



## LeynaProof

Annanoel said:


> What kind of saddle do you have Leyna? Looks super comfortable!


A Bob Marshall. I have a full sheepskin on it too. I love it! It is also treeless.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rain, Rain go away, come again some other day! 

It has been raining cat & dogs since Sunday night! Enough already! Then there is a possiblity of snow, which in the South means everything stops:shock:

The schools are delayed 2 hours Friday morning, and it didn't even snow...just cold & wet! 

Anyway, I have company coming Friday sometime, so I have been cleaning since I woke up Thursday, still a bunch more to do though...I doubt I can squeeze in a ride. 

Somehow Drambuie got out of his blanket so he was very cold & very wet, I need to hunt the pasture for the blanket, but meantime I have pulled out a warmer one. Baby had a big selection of sheets & blankets, so I haven't had to buy any for Drambuie...he is wearing hand-me-downs, LOL

Has anyone been able to ride??


----------



## Horseluver10

Haha i have never been bucked off before 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I am going Saturday Anita Ann. My cakes are baked, the gumpaste flowers are made, the cakes are all iced. Groom's cake is impressed and ready to have borders put on, brides cake waiting for fondant. Woot!!! Delivering wedding cakes EARLY Saturday so we can hit the trails!


----------



## Celeste

If it warms up a little I might try to go this weekend. It is really muddy, so that will limit where I can go.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'm sitting in the doc office with my youngest...not sick, she just needs some med refills. 
Anyway, I slept too long yesterday, so I was up all night, I started rearranging some rooms...I was up all night but the house looks a lot better


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Has anyone been able to ride??


I had every intention of getting out at least twice this week, but life had other plans. Monday I had some errands and a job interview, then drove 2 hours south to my parents house. Tuesday was my house closing (sale is DONE!!! :clap::happydance: ), then we drove back home. Wednesday we woke up to 4 inches of snow on the ground and more falling from the sky. It finally stopped right about dark. Yesterday the temps hit the low 40s and it was sunny, turning the snow into a slushy, slippery, scary mess by the time I would have been able to ride. Today it's 25 with 30+ mph wind, so everything is ice and I am way too weenie to ride. :wink:

Tomorrow it's supposed to be mid 40s again, so may get out for a slog, depending on the footing..

On a good note, we got Sultan's back measured for his new saddle, so that is in the works at least.

Leyna and Apache (and anybody else currently able to ride), I want to see pictures of your rides so I can live vicariously!!


----------



## QOS

well done on the sale of the house Dawn. And Anita Ann - you go girl - rearranging the house is a good thing.

Dawn, the name of the mare I was telling you about is Mi Tiye. She is owned by a lady names Mays and was formerly owned and bred by the McFaddins. Can you look her up with just her name? The barn manager said Mr. McF would know all of the bloodlines (she goes back to the original 5 Arabian lines or something like that) I know nothing of Arabian bloodlines! 

She is just a cutie. I kissed her up two days ago again. Lovely mare!


----------



## DriftingShadow

We got a ton of snow down here in Mississippi yesterday! Life pretty much stopped since we are not used to it down here ha ha. Classes were canceled. It warmed up fast however and pretty much all of it was melted by 2 pm. Felt kind of crummy yesterday but figured it was just a cold. Hauled with a friend to our local horsepark to ride in the arena. It went well but really over did it I think. Woke up this morning feeling worse so I went to our local health center on campus. I have pneumonia 

No riding for at least a week they said. I am on antibiotics so hoping it clears up fast. It was diagnosed as "walking" pneumonia so hopefully we caught it early enough for it to not get too bad. Also got blood drawn for a mono test and am waiting on those results. Of course the sun is out for the first time in 2 weeks the day I get sick. And it starts raining again the day I am supposed to be able to once again ride. A friend is feeding for me these next few days. I am hoping to be able to be well enough to make it to the barn for at least half an hour or so on Monday. It is Drift's 8th birthday!!  

Hope all is well with everyone! How much longer until Spring and warm weather?!?! lol

Here are some pics of the snow and riding at the horsepark yesterday! I let Drifter enjoy the pattern since that was his past career. I had no idea what I was doing, so good thing he had it memorized! Not easy in my english saddle either ha ha ha. Plus, I seemed to get in his way a lot. So don't know if the horsepark counts as trail miles, but I am thankful to be having saddle time!


----------



## Celeste

It was cold and muddy and the evil pittbull from the pits of Hades was on the loose today. (We drove up the road and checked.) I wanted to ride, so I did what I really need to do anyway and worked in the arena. Even that was muddy. It didn't take a lot of trotting and cantering to start messing up the ground. I did more walking than anything since it was so wet. We had a nice little ride anyway. My horse is so much more agreeable than she used to be.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Love that Mississippi snow Drifting! Here in Alabama the school were delayed and we didn't even get any snow! LOL I understand totally about the weather not matching you life, its been happening to me lately too, but eventually we'll catch up! Keep the faith!!

Congrats on the sale of the house Dawn! Your life seems to be changing by the hour lately! Whirlwind..What kind of saddle is Sultan getting? Have you been having problems with ice-balls in the horses feet? That used to happen when I lived up north, we had to pull shoes in the winter time & sometimes grease the bottom of their hooves. It was the worst when it was sloppy.

After riding Chivas for 5.5 hrs in that so uncomfortable saddle I am on the hunt for another option...the other one I bought is useless, still doesn't fit him and weighs a ton, but very comfortable for me! I need to sell it, I don't need any more tack decor! LOL

I haven't riden Drambuie since last Wed. he is following me around like a puppy wondering why I haven't been paying him enough attention! Such a sweet horse! Chivas is bonding more with me too, so I am very pleased about that, maybe he just needed a little competition for my affection!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well finally went for another ride today. It's going to be hard trying to find time to go on rides now that I'm back at work but I plan to make it work. 

We had an awesome ride that got us both working very hard. Our ride was 5.34 miles long and involved *a lot *of trotting. 

*Total*
*Sammy: 27.86 miles*
*Apache: 1.86 miles*

A question I would like help with because I can't decide. Which direction should I take (shown in the photos below) right, left or straight ahead?? I can't decide.

Sammy looking a bit ugly pre-ride (I don't know why he sometimes insists on standing like that)








straight ahead








right








left








thanks


----------



## Crescent

Oh I want to join in! I have only had enough time to go on probably 4 trails since the beginning of the year because of high school, one of my horses dyeing, getting the flu, getting my wisdom teeth out, and it snowing 5 inches then getting 2 inches of ice on top of the snow! I have probably gone about 2 miles so far but today I am heading over to blandy arboredum and going on a 7 1/2 mile ride so yay!!! Will take some pics and come post them after we are done.


----------



## prairiewindlady

apachewhitesox: Straight looks the most interesting to me!

-------------------------

I would like to join this thread...I have been lurking a while but this is my first time contributing

We've already completed couple of rides this year, for a total of about 10.47 miles (not counting our 20 minute hack yesterday, which I'm guessing amounted to maybe(?) a half mile. I apologize in advance if this post is picture heavy!

































The above photos were taken on a 7 mile ride in the pouring rain! My boy was so good the entire time!









A couple days later we completed a 3.47 mile loop that we do a lot.

Thursday night we had a winter storm sweep through the area and it snowed for the first time this year! I didn't have much time before my husband headed to work but I braved the icy roads early Friday morning and managed to squeeze a 20 minute ride in. It was so beautiful! There is nothing like flying across an open field at a flat out gallop in the snow...bareback, bitless, helmetless - completely free!


























































We also took another short ride Friday afternoon...to the end of the road and back (about 1/4th of a mile). My friend who rides/leases a couple of my horses got this photo of us coming back (and gave me permission to share it









*Total miles (riding Thunder): About 11 miles*
.
.
.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Prairiewindlady! Those are some nice pictures, especially the snow ones!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Did a short ride of about 3.4 miles today. It is hard to say because even though I did have the GPS, we walked part of it. I have a friend that has lost her confidence, I had to dismount to help her get off when her horse started freaking out at a tractor 1/4 mile away. Oreo was like this is really good grass right here, tractor, what tractor? No pictures though.

So a total of 7.7 for the year.


----------



## aliliz

I did a quick ride today too! The wind was too intense to ride for very long. We covered 2.1 miles, bringing our total to 5.56 miles so far. I can't wait until summer when I don't have ice, snow, cold and classes to contend with!


----------



## QOS

welcome PrairieWindlady and Aliliz. Pretty pictures!!!

My cousin and I got out to ride today. Still wet as can be in the woods so that was out - the sides of the bayou were soggy but passable. We rode 6.2 miles today and are going tomorrow God willing and the Bayou doesn't rise. I have all of 10.2 miles for the year. LOL It is a start.

We are having to go through the Cattail Marsh gate - it has a turnstile. I think with a little practice I should be able to get Biscuit to push it open. He pushed against it today but is a little hesitant. Weather was freaking perfect today. I had on a short sleeve summer tee shirt, it was 61 degrees and sun shining. Should be like that everyday!


----------



## Celeste

I am glad to see all the new people here! Oreo's Girl, I'm glad you decided to post on this thread. I think that walking your horse for a short part of the ride counts anyway. I have one question. How did you get back on that tall horse of yours without a mounting block?

I would have loved to have ridden today. The weather was perfect. I ended up volunteering to spay some rescue cats instead. I guess that was a worthwhile way to spend my afternoon anyway.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I love the pictures QOS especially the ones with biscuit.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, that is a good way to spend the day - less unwanted kitties around. All animals should be wanted and loved!!

Apachewhitesox - Biscuit is just a hoot and so is my cousin's horse. As soon as he gets out of his trailer he is at mine wanting a treat. When we come back after our ride he heads for my trailer - again - for his treats. My cousin said I spoil her horse rotten. He is rotten but he is such a sweetheart and he and Biscuit are big buddies. 

I am hoping my little great niece will join me for a short little ride tomorrow. Poor baby is being bullied at school and I told her she needs to come riding with me and become a cowgirl. I told her she will fall in love with The Biscuit. 

Horses are good for your soul!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Congrats on the sale of the house Dawn! Your life seems to be changing by the hour lately! Whirlwind..What kind of saddle is Sultan getting? Have you been having problems with ice-balls in the horses feet?


Sultan is going to be getting a Rubicon, from Arabian Saddle Company. DH rides in a treeless right now, so I think the new saddle is going to be an adjustment (but a good one, as the treeless puts him in a horrible chair seat, which can't be helping Sultan's back!).

The horses are all barefoot for now, so iceballs have not been an issue. They are going to be shod next week though (time to start thinking about serious training for the season ), so will have snowball pads of some sort, as I can;t imagine we are done with snow for the winter yet.




apachewhitesox said:


> Which direction should I take (shown in the photos below) right, left or straight ahead?? I can't decide.


I also think straight looks the most interesting.. but I have no doubt I would be trying all 3 directions eventually!


----------



## QOS

Kellie and I got out today. Perfect weather - 61 degrees - no humidity - no wind blowing. Just perfect blue skies. 

Lots of mushy places but we stayed on the banks of the bayou - the woods still have standing water. 

My little great niece is being bullied at school so I insisted she would love horses and **** on the nasty bunch at school :evil:. My nephew in law brought her to the park today to get acquainted with Biscuit. She has never been around horses - she brushed his mane, gave treats to 
him and Elan, and then hopped on and I walked her around to see if this is something she would like to do. My cousin has a small saddle for her and a mare that had health issues that a little ride would be just the ticket. I may have created a riding buddy! 

Kellie and I rode 5 miles today after Whitney left. So much fun!!

Here is my little great niece with Biscuit


----------



## phantomhorse13

The weather here continues in to be crazy. Yesterday was almost 50, with a stiff (but warm) wind, and full sun. The snow we got earlier in the week was melting like mad, leaving a sloppy mess behind. Knowing we wouldn't get any real training done, decided to go out bareback!

DH, who has only been riding a few years, had never ridden bareback before. I was a little concerned the wind would make Sultan silly, but we started out on the property until everyone was more comfortable. [Really, Sultan couldn't have cared less, he was a really good boy.]





























We had hoped to get out again today, but the 40 mph freezing cold wind changed our minds quickly.


2013 mileage
01/03/13 dream 1.95 miles 4.4 mph 1.95 total miles
01/06/13 dream 6.56 miles 4.1 mph 8.51 total miles
01/07/13 sultan 6.77 miles 4.8 mph 15.28 total miles
01/10/13 dream 6.55 miles 5.7 mph 21.83 total miles
01/11/13 george 7.06 miles 5.7 mph 28.89 total miles
01/12/13 dream 4.83 miles 4.1 mph 33.72 total miles
01/19/13 dream 2.34 miles 3.1 mph 36.06 total miles


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thanks I will definitely try all directions I just wasn't sure which way to go first


----------



## Alekazam

Hello ! Just joining this thread, planning on keeping track of my miles this year. I am just recovering from surgery, and was sidelined from riding for 6 weeks, but was able to get my first ride in yesterday! Only did 2 miles, but hope to be adding to that soon. I have two geldings that I adore, one who is 8 and well seasoned trail horse, the other is my colt who will be 3 this year and we will be adding miles to him as well.  Looking forward to tracking miles and sharing pics with everyone! 

I live in the Midwest, so winter riding is not ideal, but I am just too addicted to riding to wait until Spring! I use an Android app called My Tracks, to track miles, etc.

Did someone on this thread say they had a logging spreadsheet? I would be interested in using that, I thought I had read that somewhere.


----------



## QOS

Ok where did my pictures go? 

Here is Whitney

















She posted on her FB that she had a great time and wants a horse! :lol:


----------



## QOS

Ok...I can't see the pictures. Are they there?


----------



## Celeste

There are two pictures in the post right before you last post.


----------



## Celeste

Alekazam said:


> Did someone on this thread say they had a logging spreadsheet? I would be interested in using that, I thought I had read that somewhere.


QOS is the spreadsheet expert.


----------



## QOS

I can't see any pictures and none on the avatars either! Dang. What is up with that? Ok...now I can see them. They are lagging behind and all this week I have seen green bars rolling where the avatars are supposed to be. Thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Had a good lazy ride today in the windy, humid, drizzly weather. Lost the back of my phone during the ride and hadto drive back afterwards to find it which I luckily did. The ride was 3.48 miles long and I have some pictures of the ponies we met along the way. 

*Total*
*Sammy: 31.34 miles * 
*Apache: 1.86 miles*

A bad photo but this pony is adorable and I think he would barely reach 8hh and Sammy is always like :shock: especially if it squeals lol. 








This is another pony further down the road who had some other horsie buddies. 








Now this mare(Chestnut) is funny every time I ride past them she can't decide how she wants to react. It's a constant change between "THAT SEXY MAN IS BACK HOW DO I LOOK" to "IFYOU DON'T LEAVE I'M GOING TO EAT YOUR FACE OFF" 
I love the little buckskin though I think he is very cute.


----------



## QOS

I can see these pictures - finally. It waits awhile before they pop up. Cute little pony!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachewhitesox said:


> Thanks I will definitely try all directions I just wasn't sure which way to go first


I agree with the others...do them all but straight is the one I would pick first...not sure why, but sure wish I was able to ride it with y'all!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, my friend has a Giddy Up step that her brother added longer legs to. I can use it to get on and then if folds up and ties to the saddle. I need to get one myself. I tried using a ditch first but it was too wide.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Ok...I can't see the pictures. Are they there?


The pictures are there and your neice is a livin doll!! Get her hooked on horses and she will have a friend for life

We call it Horsitosis...and there is no cure but the condition can be managed by frequent equine contact. Highly contagious, usually the individual is infected in childhood and lasts a lifetime. Seems to be more common in females, but no conclusive studies have been found. :rofl:


----------



## QOS

She put on her FB page that she loved it and her mom needed to get her a horse! LOL That won't be necessary as Kellie has a mare that will be terrific for her. (her mom couldn't afford the upkeep on a horse!) 

Barry doesn't hardly ride Sarge which is a shame. He is a fabulous horse so I may start riding him some this spring to get him back in shape and Whitney could ride Biscuit some. I just don't want him to revert to nose to tail kids horse that he was when I got him! He totally ignored what you wanted unless YOU MADE HIM. LOL he is great with kids though!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got George out today, despite chilly temps (23 when I left the barn) and snow falling from the sky. Well, really the snow was blowing sideways more than falling, which made for a great facial any time we were facing into the wind. :lol: But tomorrow and Wednesday the highs are only supposed to be in the teens, then "semi-significant" snow is coming (afraid to ask what that means in this area :shock: :hide, so I figured I better take advantage of the weather while I could.

Ground is frozen solid, which is somewhat of an improvement over muddy mess, but still isn't much fun to navigate. The snow being gone means the rocks are exposed, so had to take things slow and steady. Horses get shod on Thursday, just in time for the rocks to vanish under the snow again (go figure!).











2013 mileage
01/11/13 george 7.06 miles 5.7 mph 28.89 total miles
01/12/13 dream 4.83 miles 4.1 mph 33.72 total miles
01/19/13 dream 2.34 miles 3.1 mph 36.06 total miles
01/21/13 george 5.27 miles 4.3 mph 41.33 total miles


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, sounds like you better buy some extra warm clothes. Don't freeze up in those far north regions.

We went on a very short ride today. 1.5 miles. It was reasonably warm. We went this direction because there was no traffic and no pitbulls. 

Total: 4.7 It's a start anyway!


----------



## BlooBabe

To celebrate being allowed to bend my knee I went out for a ride. My brace allows me to lock my leg into a bent position so I went out with a friend on his horse while he went out on Si.ne. we got a mile before it started snowing. We saw some deer that completely freaked Si.ne out so we went home after she calmed down. She's going to a new home next month so we're busy bomb proofing her as much as we can. 

year total: 6.3 miles.


----------



## Wild Heart

Please keep those photos coming! 
They are the only thing that is keeping me sand until I can get myself out the the trails.


----------



## QOS

Dang Dawn...that sounds like a very cold ride chickie. I would have to have some serious layers on.

We are looking forward to riding this weekend. I don't have any cakes to do so I will try to ride Saturday and Sunday. Right now I can still just walk but am hoping the doctor will release me to trotting Wednesday.


----------



## LeynaProof

I wonder if i can upload a video i took of riding? Saturday i rode Bella 22 miles at 13 mph. Then took Rossi out for 9 miles at 10 mph. Sunday i took Rossi out for 15 miles at 10 mph. And today i rode Rossi 19 miles at 14 mph and ponied Bella for 14 miles of it. Our weather here in Florida has been GORGEOUS! High of 66. Sunday and today i rode in a short sleeve short!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

give it a whirl. Would love to see it. We have had pretty weather since Wednesday. Hope it lasts!!!


----------



## prairiewindlady

Thunder and I got out today. It was sunny and beautiful - I didn't even need a sweatshirt! We decided do a 3+ mile loop along our backroads. Not very scenic but the roads do have wide flat shoulders for the most part, which are good for trotting. We were almost back to the barn/pasture when my ADD kicked in and I decided to check out an abandoned house nearby. As we rode around back, I noticed a gate at the edge of the property, and discovered it led to a trail that meandered back into the woods. Naturally we decided to explore and I was surprised to find it actually went quite a ways back, finally bringing us to a wide open field. However we stopped and turned around there, as we heard shooting and spotted a couple of atvs on the crest of the hill. Later on (after getting home) I looked at satellite images of the area and was elated to discover that I can easily cut through the field and get back to another nearby deserted (gravel) road. I'm always tickled when I find new places to ride!










I always feel bad for this horse...he resides completely alone in a little pasture a ways up the road. It makes me sad to see horses living without any companions. I let Thunder greet him over the fence today, but then felt horrible when it came time to leave.


































Franken-stand!


















At the end of the day we completed 6.08 miles in an hr and 45 minutes

*Total Miles for 2013: 17.08 *
.
.
.


----------



## QOS

very nice!!!!! Loved the pictures!


----------



## dbhrsmn

I think I may join in here. 
I don't know how much I'll post in the next couple months, because I don't know how much I'll get to ride in that time. It all depends on how much snow we get.
I got out with a couple friends today, I rode PC and we went 6.0 miles. Not a really long ride, but we climed over 1,000 feet in elevation. So my poor fat girl got a bit sweaty.
Here are a few pics of our ride.





































PC is the Black mare with the star on her face.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Wahoo! Went a little crazy and decided to go for a ride since i was feeling a little better. i have been coughing non stop since I got back (all that cold wind got to me I think), but still do not feel bad. That persistent cough just keeps hanging on :/ ha.

Today was Drifter's 8th birthday! It also was my Memaw's birthday, and sadly the 4 year anniversary of her death (My how time flies, cannot believe it has already been 4 years!). She would have been 69 today I believe. I am not too positive on that. 

Anyways. Celebrated both birthdays with a ride IN THE SUNSHINE!!! Cant believe it! Decided to use the trail time to work on Drifter's cross country stamina. We went a total of 7 miles according to my GPS. We did trot/canter sets the whole way. Drift and I were about both ready to die when we finished our final run back to the barn. He recuperated quickly though which I am glad about. He has come a long way from his injury! 

Our route was as follows:
2 loops around mare pasture (about 1.5 miles in all)
xc course- road (another 1.5 miles)
Up road and back (4 miles)

I only got pics when we were on the road because we forced to walk in some locations due to steep terrain and such. We faced some nasty barking dogs and the usual rude drivers and Drifter was a champ. We also were trying out some new splint boots he got for his birthday today and they were wonderful!

The last pic is a mash up I did for a comparison shot. The top picture was taken about 9 weeks ago at the beginning of his rehab after his stifle fracture. The bottom picture was taken today. Not the best shot for comparison, but he has slimmed/muscled up. He was looking like a chunk when we started  But he is finally looking like my TB again ha ha.

Total for the year: I lost count .. but I think about 11 miles? Not too bad considering the weather and pneumonia has been trying to hold us back!


----------



## Celeste

I know I'm not your mother, but it surely does worry me that you are out in the cold wind so soon after pneumonia. Please stay warm.

Looks like you had a fun ride though.


----------



## LeynaProof

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?v=581887945158316&set=vb.100000113477766&type=2&theater

Not sure if this will work. We will see!


----------



## LeynaProof

http://http://www.facebook.com/home...5158316&set=vb.100000113477766&type=2&theater

Not sure if this will work. We shall see! 

I don't think it worked.


----------



## phantomhorse13

LeynaProof said:


> http://http://www.facebook.com/home...5158316&set=vb.100000113477766&type=2&theater
> 
> Not sure if this will work. We shall see!
> 
> I don't think it worked.


Doesn't work for me. Can you upload to YouTube and link us to that?


----------



## LeynaProof

phantomhorse13 said:


> Doesn't work for me. Can you upload to YouTube and link us to that?


I will have to make an account with YouTube then i will upload it from there. Thanks!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> She put on her FB page that she loved it and her mom needed to get her a horse! LOL That won't be necessary as Kellie has a mare that will be terrific for her. (her mom couldn't afford the upkeep on a horse!)
> 
> Barry doesn't hardly ride Sarge which is a shame. He is a fabulous horse so I may start riding him some this spring to get him back in shape and Whitney could ride Biscuit some. I just don't want him to revert to nose to tail kids horse that he was when I got him! He totally ignored what you wanted unless YOU MADE HIM. LOL he is great with kids though!


Maybe Kelly will give her a free lease on the mare so your darling great neice can have her "own" horse!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Dang Dawn...that sounds like a very cold ride chickie. I would have to have some serious layers on.
> 
> We are looking forward to riding this weekend. I don't have any cakes to do so I will try to ride Saturday and Sunday. Right now I can still just walk but am hoping the doctor will release me to trotting Wednesday.


Yea!! So happy to hear you are getting better and get to TROT!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, finally got out to ride yesterday after a week of rain then working every nice day(!!) and Drambuie was not quite right:-(. I don't know if it is from the fall in the hole which is the last time I was able to ride him or if something else is going on. He was tripping almost constantly when walking, and nearly went down twice! 

Trotting he was better and I got him up to a 9.2 mph trot without difficulty, but he wouldn't keep it up downhill. He would slow to a really careful walk downhill. Couple of times I had to jerk him up by the reins to keep him from falling while walking! Jeez. 

I just stayed in the pasture riding him, which is good considering, but I am very, very worried about him. Only rode for 1.78 miles before giving up. 

I'm going to give him another week off, and if he is not better, will carry him to the top lameness vet at Coosa Valley in Pell City. 

So glad you all are getting to ride! Keep the pics coming!!

Ps - My schedule is fixed and I have every-other weekend off again!! Yippee!!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm going to give him another week off, and if he is not better, will carry him to the top lameness vet at Coosa Valley in Pell City.
> 
> Ps - My schedule is fixed and I have every-other weekend off again!! Yippee!!


Well, when is your next weekend scheduled off? Dang sure has turned cold here in the promised land.......kind of like what the Canadians call "spring".....barely above freezing today....and the water turns hard over night....


----------



## DriftingShadow

Thanks for the concern Celeste 

It was a pretty dumb decision on my part but thankfully I haven't had to pay for it yet. I just couldn't stay out of the sun on top of having major cabin fever. Just taking it easy for the rest of the day today. I have to teach one riding lesson but that is all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> So, finally got out to ride yesterday after a week of rain then working every nice day(!!) and Drambuie was not quite right:-(. I don't know if it is from the fall in the hole which is the last time I was able to ride him or if something else is going on. He was tripping almost constantly when walking, and nearly went down twice!
> 
> Trotting he was better and I got him up to a 9.2 mph trot without difficulty, but he wouldn't keep it up downhill. He would slow to a really careful walk downhill. Couple of times I had to jerk him up by the reins to keep him from falling while walking! Jeez.
> 
> I just stayed in the pasture riding him, which is good considering, but I am very, very worried about him. Only rode for 1.78 miles before giving up.
> 
> I'm going to give him another week off, and if he is not better, will carry him to the top lameness vet at Coosa Valley in Pell City.
> 
> So glad you all are getting to ride! Keep the pics coming!!
> 
> Ps - My schedule is fixed and I have every-other weekend off again!! Yippee!!


Oh no! I am sorry! I know how that feels.  How long ago was the fall that he took?


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Well, when is your next weekend scheduled off? Dang sure has turned cold here in the promised land.......kind of like what the Canadians call "spring".....barely above freezing today....and the water turns hard over night....


It is the same here - only 41 degrees right now and bitter wind...I am sticking inside today! 

I have off this weekend, Fri thru Sunday, I am sooo happy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Oh no! I am sorry! I know how that feels.  How long ago was the fall that he took?


It will be two weeks on Wednesday. We were trotting along in a working trot at 8.6 mph and I was just asking for more speed when suddenly he went straight down and jerked straight back up. He stopped immediately, which was good. I didn't see any heat or swelling that day or the next, and he didn't seem lame, but it could have done some damage I couldn't see. It rained all last week so I haven't been able to ride. 

I am just feeling very down about this.


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> It will be two weeks on Wednesday. We were trotting along in a working trot at 8.6 mph and I was just asking for more speed when suddenly he went straight down and jerked straight back up. He stopped immediately, which was good. I didn't see any heat or swelling that day or the next, and he didn't seem lame, but it could have done some damage I couldn't see. It rained all last week so I haven't been able to ride.
> 
> I am just feeling very down about this.


Maybe he strained/pulled a muscle that is not noticeable without a rider, but as soon as weight gets put on him you can tell? If that's it then only time will tell. I am sorry. I know how upsetting that can be. Hope he heals soon!


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Maybe he strained/pulled a muscle that is not noticeable without a rider, but as soon as weight gets put on him you can tell? If that's it then only time will tell. I am sorry. I know how upsetting that can be. Hope he heals soon!


Thank you, I hope you are right, a pulled muscle, and not something worse.


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann, sorry to hear he is having issues. I will send up some prayers for your boy.

I haven't been released to trot yet. :shock: it is just Biscuit had to go up an incline and started a little trot up and kept going....took me a little while to pick up those reins and slow him down!!:wink:

I go to the doctor tomorrow in Houston. Ugh. I went to Houston yesterday for hubby to have a procedure today. I JUST walked in the door a little bit ago. I have to turn around and go back tomorrow. Hoping he has good news or something for me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Anita Ann, sorry to hear he is having issues. I will send up some prayers for your boy.
> 
> I haven't been released to trot yet. :shock: it is just Biscuit had to go up an incline and started a little trot up and kept going....took me a little while to pick up those reins and slow him down!!:wink:
> 
> I go to the doctor tomorrow in Houston. Ugh. I went to Houston yesterday for hubby to have a procedure today. I JUST walked in the door a little bit ago. I have to turn around and go back tomorrow. Hoping he has good news or something for me.


Good luck at the doc's...be sure to mention how your horse did a little trotting...and you were fine! 

Too bad you were able to pick up those reins...who knows how good you would have felt after a little canter??
:lol:


----------



## QOS

He would have busted out into a canter in two seconds had I not put the skids on him. We jogged a little bit later - he wanted to trot...I said "it is a jog big boy - not a trot!" Biscuit has a wonderfully fluid jog that is very easy to sit. I can sit his trot for the most part. He is so funny...Last week he was hauling hinney around his paddock with his extended trot. Wow...he has a fantastic fast trot - I have recorded at 11.5 mph on the Garmin. He can flat out MOVE at a trot. Good boy!!


----------



## LeynaProof

http:// https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UctWPksBkf8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here is my video of riding on Saturday. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

The youtube link doesn't work. Can you try it again?


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> http:// https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UctWPksBkf8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Here is my video of riding on Saturday. :lol:






 
Try this - I think I found it...


----------



## apachewhitesox

I rode Sammy to work today which was 13.67 miles to work and back. It took me about 1 1/2 hours each way, which I thought was pretty good since we walked most of it. I don't have any pictures today. 

Does anyone else have a horse that if you ride on the road it likes to walk in the middle of the road? I find on the occasion when I just let Sammy walk wherever (when there are no cars around for quite some distance) he will nearly always pick the middle of the road over the soft grass on the side which is a flat surface. I don't know I just find it weird. 

*Total *
*Sammy: 45.01 miles*
*Apache: 1.86 miles *


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> 2013-01-20_14-26-25_554.3gp - YouTube
> 
> Try this - I think I found it...


Thank you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Thank you!


Your Welcome! It sure looks nice and warm...wish I was there!


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> Your Welcome! It sure looks nice and warm...wish I was there!


It was nice and warm! Short sleeve weather, i even broke a sweat at one point! Haha. :mrgreen:


----------



## QOS

*Released from the walk restriction!!!*

I just got back from the doctor. I do not have MS. I was thrilled beyond belief. I do have something called sensorimotor polyneuropathy and now must see a neurologist to find out what is causing it. I may never walk straight again but maybe I will. I will have to wait and see!

Because it is not a spinal cord problem, I am released from my walk only restriction. I told him that I feel way better after riding and I do. My muscles are fine - in fact, strong the resident said. 

Biscuit and I will resume our walk/trot/canter as long as I can stay balanced. I am still stumbling like a drunken sailor but on Biscuit I don't look so drunk! Onward to my trail riding - now it just has to stay clear and no more rain. As soon as it dries up in the woods I will resume riding by myself. Woot!! Can't wait.


----------



## BBBCrone

QOS - That is great news! Congrats


----------



## Eagle Child

Great news, QOS! 

I don't post here, but I always read this thread. 

I only go 20 or 30 miles a year on Journey, but to me this is the most interesting and inspiring thread on the forum! Love keeping up with everyone's adventures!


----------



## Crescent

ok so here are the photos from Saturdays ride at Blandy Arboretum. The total ride was 3.8 miles. Was a ton of fun. Gorgeous day and the footing was actually really good!


----------



## Crescent

ok so here are the photos from Saturdays ride at Blandy Arboretum. The total ride was 3.8 miles. Was a ton of fun. Gorgeous day and the footing was actually really good!
1)leaving the unloading paddock








2)getting on the trail








3)going into an open place that was fu6 &n to trot in (would have cantered but the other 2 horses were quite green they are ages 6&8 and quite high strung.) 








4) random pic








5)I am on the horse in the back that is a mud ball. Crescent decided when he got off the trailer to roll! and of cource I just had time to brush his back off and tack him up fast and he hasn't had a bath since October and no blanket so he is 100% mud! 








6)better view of the mud








7)huck (the dark dark bay) hates Crescent and tried to kill him more than once (he would rear and try to strike out at crescent) in the picture his ears are back and he is just so funny looking. he is one crazy horse! he is 6 and quite the speed demon!








8)going through an open field








9)through the woods








10)past the milk place (tons of cows for milk)








11) back to the trailer!









sorry for the picture overload. Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## QOS

Thanks y'all. I have an appointment to see a neurologist in Houston next Wednesday. So hopefully everything will get better but it is already better because I can ride unrestricted!

Loved the pictures!!!!!! Post away!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise, very glad to hear its NOT ms. Now if only the neurologist can find what it is and fix it up for you. Can't imagine feeling drunk all the time is any fun. Is it only when you walk? 

Anita Anne, I hope your boy recovers asap. I know the frustration of something being not quite right. I hope its a simply muscle strain and a bit of time fixes it right up.

To those riding right now, I am loving the pictures and videos. We have been experiencing horrendous cold - reminds me why I never could survive in places like South Dakota or Montana that have real winter all the time. The temps have not come out of the low teens, with windchills well below zero. Just going out to check the water tank is too much time outside - forget riding.

The farrier came this morning and everyone is now shod and ready to go. I had been hoping to ride this afternoon, but seeing as its yet again only 14 degrees with a windchill of -3, no way in hell am I going out (and today is the warmest its been all week). *whiiiiiiiiiine*

I so want to take advantage of my free time while I have it. I have a working interview next week, so my unemployment stint will hopefully be over. Then the weather will get nice, when I can't take advantage of it!

On a fun, non-horsey note.. I get my new car tomorrow!!


----------



## QOS

Dawn, I don't feel drunk...I just look drunk! It started in mid October. I woke up and was stumbling all over the place. I started having electrical shocks run up and down my back and legs. When we were in Mississippi OMG I was being zinged like crazy and it made my legs go totally weak. That is when I really started walking drunkenly. My cousin (riding buddy who is an ER Nurse/Director) said I looked like I had had a stroke.

It has been a rough couple of months and I have had a hard time mounting and have to have him held because if he moved I can't move fast enough to accommodate that. Dang...could that suck any worse? Thank God Biscuit is such a good boy. Every time I got unbalanced on him and fell forward he instantly stopped. He is worth his weight in gold to me.

It is great to see those pictures from those who can get out. Here is some pictures from last weeks pokey ride.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Weather is still not cooperating to get any saddle time in. Not only is it cold, its now snowing again. Supposed to only get 1-3 inches, but I will believe that when it stops!

Did get some ride time in.. got my new car today!!


----------



## QOS

woo hoo...that is a kick hinney SUV!!! Love it!! 

Sorry your weather is not cooperating for riding. It is supposed to be nice weather for a week here so we are riding this weekend. Can't wait. I can trot now....gonna give it a go!


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I LOVE your tag. The car too!

We rode a little 1.5 mile ride today. It is cold! It was a beautiful, peaceful ride and the horses were perfect. 

I am looking forward to March when we will have access to our main trails. We can't get to them right now because we have our old retired horses in a winter pasture that the trail goes through. Once we have grass here, I can move the old dudes back home and open up the gates and gaps that we like to ride through.

6.2 mile total.


----------



## QOS

glad you got out Celeste. It isn't cold here right now. Tee shirt weather right now so we will enjoy it while we can. It is still mushy wet here. It will be late spring before it dries up and that is if it doesn't rain much in the spring.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay Dawn, nice ride and LOVE the tag! I'm not sure it cam pull the trailer though! 
I couldn't ride today, got to hang out with Becca in the ER, 
Her hand and the concrete met each other too quickly! 
No break thankfully, just a bruise. 

I plan to take Drambuie to a friends place tomorrow. He has a sand arena and I want. To see how Drambuie goes on soft ground. First though I have a plummer friend coming to fix a water leak. Hopefully I'll have a dime left afterwards:-(


----------



## Celeste

Broken plumbing will cost more than a broken hand.........
I am glad that it wasn't broken.


----------



## QOS

so glad it wasn't broke. Ugh...that hurt!!! 

We are riding at noon tomorrow. I have to go get my cousin - her big F350's front calipher (think that is what it is) froze up and her truck is in the shop so I will be hauling to her house first. Woo Hoo. We are going out to the back for the first time in a 2 months. Can'a wait.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Sad news today. I seriously cannot catch a break. Drifter appears to have strained his gaskin due to the massive amounts of mud in the pasture due to all this rain.

No riding for a week. I have the WORST injury luck with this guy. I feel like maybe this was my fault though. I think God might be trying to get me to take it easy since I just got over pneumonia. Well now I am forced to listen so I will relax for the next week and so will Drifter. 

Here is my handsome boy sharing a salt lick today with his best bud  (excuse the awkward angle. He was standing slightly down hill while they were eating it ha ha)
As you can see we have lost all of the hay pounds he gained while on stall rest for his stifle and he is starting to muscle back up. Extremely proud of him. Cant wait to get back on those trails though!


----------



## QOS

awww....poor boy. Hope he improves quickly. He sure is a pretty boy!


----------



## QOS

Just thought I'd show y'all my BM's little Halflinger. She has two...heck if my balance doesn't get better I may have to swap her for a Halfinger. Her boys drive and ride but are more "drive". They are precious!! 

This is Mike...Lee Ann was giving him a little haircut - his hair was so long!!! He still had a longer coat left than my two geldings when she was through so he is good to go. I told Lee Ann if I fell off of Mike I wouldn't have far to go!


----------



## BlooBabe

Si.ne left for her home today and Bloo was bummin that is buddy was gone so we lead lined my niece on a trail. We went through the neighborhood and the horse 'experts' told me how 'cruelly confined' he was in his rope halter and hackamore. I love when non-horse owners know more about horses than I do.

On another note, I'm done with all this cold weather. The warmest it's been around here in the past week is 22 with a windchill keeping it in the negatives. Bloo's grain is (stupidly) kept in a metal bin coated with molasses so I've been fighting with that and it's been cold enough to freeze his 'fat sauce' so I've had to bring vegetable oil from home to keep him where I want him. Seriously whoever invented winter should be shot at. If I had my truck we'd be half way to Arkansas by now...maybe Texas if there weren't so many venomous creatures there. We could get some pretty good miles down there.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I hope some people are getting out and riding and having fun.

Its been never ending rain the last few days and its supposed to continue for at least a few more. I mean we really needed the rain but now everywhere is just a big watery, muddy mess.


----------



## Celeste

Might I suggest Georgia in the winter?


----------



## BlooBabe

71 in the rain? I'll take it.


----------



## prairiewindlady

I will say, I'm not originally from NC but I do like living here. Not very scenic where I am at but the weather is the best. Not too hot in the summer nor too cold in the winter. This week it has been rainy w/temps in the 30's and low 40's but by Monday it will be in the 50's and then 60's for the rest of the week!


----------



## prairiewindlady

We had more 'winter weather' this week, with a mix of sleet, snow and freezing rain yesterday. Still nothing compared to up north though! I was sick Tuesday and Wednesday but by Thursday afternoon hack, under a sunset sky. Friday I hadn't planned to ride at all as it was cold and had been sleeting but it let up just as I got to the barn and so we went out bareback. We didn't go too far, but it was nice to get out for a bit

















^We galloped up this stretch of the trail!

























































^ (PS I know this hackamore is way too big for him but it was the only headstall I had available as I had taken the others home for cleaning

-

Thursday: 1.71 miles
Friday: 3.55 miles
*Total Miles for 2013: 22.34 miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to see some are getting out to ride. Another day of cold (but hey, at 17 with windchill of 1, we are improving), so another day of not riding. Been doing stuff around the house, which is productive, but not the same.

Tomorrow is supposed to be 25 and sunny. Maybe if we get lucky and the gale force winds ease, we can ride!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bloo, I am LOL at a halter being cruel! Seems like some folks need to get educated! 

Dawn that weather stinks! I read recently that Hawaii is 75 degrees year round! Wouldn't that be fantastic?! 

Denise I am hoping you got in a nice long ride today at all three gaits:wink: The hafflinger is a cutie!! Give him a carrot for me.




So, My plummer friend was late today...he put in the new toilet & shower head, but couldn't get to the leak outside today! Grrr

It was too late to travel anywhere, and the backyard is still muddy so I am a bit hesitant about trying to get the trailer out of there! I need a stone or cement drive...more $$$ Jeez.

But I rode Drambuie in the pasture, and he was better! I put a nice thick cushy pad on him that I recently bought for Dreamer, and also some sport boots. I'm not sure if that all helped or not, but he did better today for the first mile. After that he was hesitating, so I only rode for 1.35 miles. He wanted to stay in a 8.5 mph trot, and I didn't push him. We just did walk/trot sets to build up his lung power and speed up the transitions. 

I'll try again tomorrow after the farrier comes. Maybe Drambuie is just having a hard time with the hard ground...it is all rock and hilly. Plus he clicks when he walks cause the back hooves hitting the front, so I think maybe just getting him working more on his back end might help. 

PS My back couldn't take a long ride either, it was hurting from dumb me shifting a 400+ pt in her bed by myself! I won't be doing that again!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pad I bought that is super cushy and came in 2 days on economy shipping!!

Lami-Cell Full Shock Absorbing Memory Foam Pad


----------



## QOS

Nice looking pad Anita Ann. 

We did get out today. It was 73 degrees and a little humid. We rode 6.3 miles riding the opposite of what we had rode before. The horses seemed a little flummoxed that we went "backwards". I did a little jogging/trotting but not much as it was too warm - the horses don't have super heavy coats on but Biscuit was wet with sweat when we got back and it was mostly at a walk. LOL the long hair on the back of his legs above his hocks were huge foamy balls of YUK. 

Mostly uneventful ride except for the huge crane that the horses mostly ignored but were a little concerned when it came too close. It was moving down the bog road. The hairpin turn with the steep drop off looked alot worse coming from the other side and is crumbling so we won't ride that way again til it dries up more. We don't want to have it crumble so that it is impassable. It drops down into a gulch that drains into the bayou and is about 4 feet deep at least. 

We are going again in the morning at 10:00. Can't wait.


----------



## Painted Horse

We had freezing rain Thursday. It fell on top of 12-16" of existing snow and formed a really nasty crust. Today the horses really didn't want to fight that crust of snow. In addition the fog was pretty bad, Basically a white out with very limited visibility. But we got 13 miles in. 

Took a couple of foreign exchange students with me, One was from Japan and the other from Germany. Both 17 years old. I asked if they had ridden a horse before. The Japanese boy, said yes he had. I asked how much and he said he had gone about a 100 meters. LOL

They loved todays ride, Even in the cold. I may have found some new butts to fill saddles this spring.


----------



## QOS

what an ethereal ride!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW Painted, that is quite a ride! Sounds like you gave those boys an experience they'll remember for a long time! That's way too cold for my blood! How long did it take you to go 13 miles in a white out? 

Can I use that picture on my Christmas cards next year? I think it is a wonderful


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok so looks like I might not be riding for awhile since it is flooding, and I almost couldn't even leave work this afternoon.


----------



## Painted Horse

AnitaAnne said:


> How long did it take you to go 13 miles in a white out?
> 
> Can I use that picture on my Christmas cards next year? I think it is a wonderful


It took 3 hours, and yes you may if you want to use it.

Saddling up.










An interesting part of the ride was the sound. As the horses moved their feet thru the crusted snow, Chunks would break out and bounce off. It would then begin sliding across the icy crust of the snow and you would have sound kinda like marbles on a glass table as it skiterd and slid down the hill until it stopped where a bunch of grass protruded thru the snow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachewhitesox said:


> Ok so looks like I might not be riding for awhile since it is flooding, and I almost couldn't even leave work this afternoon.


That is a bummer! Are the horses ok?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Painted Horse said:


> It took 3 hours, and yes you may if you want to use it.


That is a good time in those conditions. The horses look very fit! Nice rig too.


----------



## rockyrider227

Glad I found this post. One of our New Year's Resolutions was to log our miles this year. The weather here in Missouri has been up and down so far. Haven't been able to trailer out yet between that and work schedules. But we have a good camping/riding season planned. Will post pics as we go!


----------



## apachewhitesox

AnitaAnne said:


> That is a good time in those conditions. The horses look very fit! Nice rig too.


Though the dam has overflowed and just about the whole paddock is ankle deep water my horses are ok.

Some of the ones at work are ok but the ones in the lower paddock had to be brought up so they wouldn't be cut off and washed away with the floodwaters. I don't think most people will be able to get to work tomorrow so I hope the stabled horses will be alright and the few horses still in the lower paddocks.


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachewhitesox said:


> Though the dam has overflowed and just about the whole paddock is ankle deep water my horses are ok.
> 
> Some of the ones at work are ok but the ones in the lower paddock had to be brought up so they wouldn't be cut off and washed away with the floodwaters. I don't think most people will be able to get to work tomorrow so I hope the stabled horses will be alright and the few horses still in the lower paddocks.


That is scary! Keep up posted, ok?


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode yesterday but not a trail ride so I have no new miles to log. It was the equestrian practice of SCA (Society of Creative Anachronism).

Getting a new horse used to pushing into other horses









Dressed for battle









Ready set go









Girl Power









Dressed for battle


----------



## Oreos Girl

Internet doesn't like me today. I have 2 identical pictures and now I can't edit.
So the picture for ready set go


----------



## apachewhitesox

Just realised I quoted the wrong comment before oops lol.

I didn't go to work today since it was still darkish when I start and without going for a drive I couldn't tell if the roads were passable. My boss might be unhappy with me not going but I wasn't conmfortable driving on the roads, so meh.

Our paddock hasn't had the water go down a whole lot but the water doesn't appear to be really going across the road like it was last night from what I can see. The rain hasn't really stopped though so the I don't know what the water will do later.


----------



## QOS

We did get out today - it was overcast but warm with a good breeze blowing. My hubby, cousin and her hubby and one of our other riding buddies went. Lots of wildlife - saw some gorgeous pink spoonbills flying over the bog...they are so PINK!! Some other kind of little ducks, hogs pretty far off down a right of way, a bazillion nasty buzzards and a pelican that was a little far from the coast! We are about 30 miles from the coast so I don't know if this old boy was lost or what. We were in the back of the bayou and there were 3 little boys on the little bridge. We came around the corner and there were 2 boats and about 4 men dressed in camo complete with a camp fire. The guys with us thought they were out there hog hunting. LOL As long as they didn't shoot us.

We rode 7.7 miles today and we did a little jogging and trotting. It felt nice and I was able to keep my balance. I have 29.3 miles for this month. Supposed to start raining next weekend so it may be the last ride for a few weeks.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreo, love the pictures! That looks like such fun!! 

Where are you located in Georgia? I'd love to come watch one day


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise great pictures once again! I am so glad you are free to ride how you want!! 

Which one is the hubby?


----------



## QOS

Hubby is on the bay horse - he is wearing an orange shirt.


----------



## Celeste

You need to take a picture of him from the front and closer up so that we can see if he's good looking. We can tell his horse looks good, which is all that really matters anyway.


----------



## QOS

Here is a picture of Honey Darling Precious November a year ago at McKinney Roughs in Central Texas with Sargent San Peppy. He is a cutie patootie.


----------



## BlooBabe

Any man who can stand 7 miles in a saddle has to be worth his weight in gold. There aren't many men who ride around me so it's utterly fascinating to me that there are men out there than ride and actually know what they're doing enough to last more then ten minutes in a saddle


----------



## AnitaAnne

Definately a cutie patootie Denise! Like Bloo said, worth his weight in gold cause he rides too!

Bloo there are lots of men who ride in the South western, rodeo and gaited folks mostly...of course a lot of them are already married, darnit.


----------



## BlooBabe

You don't have to sell me on the south. If I knew Bloo could handle the 2 day drive down I'd already be there. I'm planning on finding something down there at the beginning of next year.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, he is a cutie. And he rides. That one is a keeper!!


----------



## LeynaProof

Saturday:
Rossi- 15 miles
Bella- 21 miles

Sunday:
Rossi- 13 miles
Bella- 13 miles

For the whole month of January:
Rossi- 89 miles
Bella- 99 miles

I was worried about Rossi doing her first 25 mile ride in 2 weeks until i added up all the miles she has done this month. LOL :lol: I think she will be able to handle a 25 mile ride with no problem. Bella also has a 50 mile ride in 2 weeks! I have not been to a ride since the end of November, so i feel like i am goin through withdrawels. haha! Oh and the weather here is just gorgeous! Shortsleeves on Saturday and Sunday. You all should just move to Florida!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay Dawn, nice ride and LOVE the tag! I'm not sure it cam pull the trailer though! 
I couldn't ride today, got to hang out with Becca in the ER, 
Her hand and the concrete met each other too quickly! 
No break thankfully, just a bruise. 

I plan to take Drambuie to a friends place tomorrow. He has a sand arena and I want. To see how Drambuie goes on soft ground. First though I have a plummer friend coming to fix a water leak. Hopefully I'll have a dime left afterwards:-(


----------



## phantomhorse13

BlooBabe said:


> Any man who can stand 7 miles in a saddle has to be worth his weight in gold. There aren't many men who ride around me so it's utterly fascinating to me that there are men out there than ride and actually know what they're doing enough to last more then ten minutes in a saddle



I am yet again stuck inside due to weather.. was hoping to go out in the snow this morning as the temp is actually a balmy 30 with little wind, but the snow has now changed to freezing rain, so there goes that idea. Tomorrow, in theory, is 34 and sunny. Fingers crossed!

But if I can't ride, I can at least brag about my DH. Not only does he have horses of his own (which he did before we met), he rides endurance too! I still can't believe how spoiled I am.



















Can it be spring now?! I feel like I haven't ridden in forever!! :-(


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, your DH is a keeper for sure!


----------



## QOS

thanks y'all. I ride with a number of guys...Kenny (I bought Biscuit from him) James (rode with him Sunday - he buys horses with top notch bloodlines and trains them to be really good trail horses and then sells them) Kent (he is a good looking single fellow - does have a fiance now) Randy is my cousin's hubby - he rides with us occasionally and when we go camping he rides with us. A few other guys sometimes ride with us but not on a regular basis.

Dawn, your hubby is too cute for words and such a doll too. 

Sorry so many are stuck in because of the weather. It is supposed to rain this weekend sigh.......the woods and Tyrrell Park is soggy just about everywhere.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maybe the weather will clear up....it is a balmy 60 degrees here in Bama and I'm about to mount up after I fixed the gate. Drambuie gave me a 9.2 mph trot yesterday,maybe today some canter work if I can avoid all the dratted ant beds!!!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Anita, I live south of Macon Georgia. Probably 3 to 4 hours from you. They typically have this practice 1 a month.


----------



## BlooBabe

Ugh more snow and frozen water buckets and troughs. People gave me the craziest look when i went stomping through the troughs to break up the ice, but its honestly the most fun way to deice them without the use of water heaters. 

I'm barn sitting for a friend so I took my boy over to see his old buddies (all mares). I swear some times I forget he's so old. He was out pacing the yearling she's got but he had a nasty limp when all was said and done. I meant to take pictures of them all playing in the snow but got distracted playing with them and chores. I might take one of the horses I'm sitting out tomorrow if the snows stopped. She's got some pretty awesome trails off the back of her property.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I went on an awesome trail ride with my neighbour this afternoon on her horses since mine Isn't 100% and is seeing the vet tomorrow. The ride was very wet and boggy in places but was still really fun. 

I'm not going to add it to my total since it wasn't on my horses but I think the ride was about 6 miles. We ran into a big swarm of midges at the end. I look forward to riding with her more now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

apachewhitesox said:


> I went on an awesome trail ride with my neighbour this afternoon on her horses since mine Isn't 100% and is seeing the vet tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not going to add it to my total since it wasn't on my horses


Hope whatever is going on with your pony is nothing serious. Please keep us updated. 

And I think if your butt is in the saddle, it counts towards your total!


----------



## Celeste

You can keep a record of your miles and then a separate record for your horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachewhitesox said:


> I'm not going to add it to my total since it wasn't on my horses but I think the ride was about 6 miles. We ran into a big swarm of midges at the end. I look forward to riding with her more now.


I agree with Dawn & Celeste...your bottom was in the saddle right? So it counts 

Now, I am wondering...what is a midge or midges? I think they must be a type of flying insect because you said "a swarm of midges" but that is all I want to guess at. Can you enlighten me????


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> I agree with Dawn & Celeste...your bottom was in the saddle right? So it counts
> 
> Now, I am wondering...what is a midge or midges? I think they must be a type of flying insect because you said "a swarm of midges" but that is all I want to guess at. Can you enlighten me????


 I misread it! I thought it said swarm of migdets! Haha:clap:


----------



## QOS

LeynaProof said:


> I misread it! I thought it said swarm of migdets! Haha:clap:


Sounds like you thought she was in Oz perhaps? :rofl::rofl:

Too funny. 

And yes...if your butt is in that saddle count it!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Sounds like you thought she was in Oz perhaps?


But but.. Apache IS in Oz.. and we all know the crazy wildlife they have there!! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Then it would be more politically correct to call them munchkins.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Then it would be more politically correct to call them munchkins.


I really hate it when munchkins swarm!


----------



## QOS

Me too...they run right under Biscuit's belly....he isn't real crazy about that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, I couldn't stand the suspense any longer...I was hoping they were some weird unique downunder critter...or a munckins...I googled and found..


Midges are gnats :shock:


----------



## Celeste

I would rather see a swarm of munchkins.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I would rather see a swarm of munchkins.


Me too! Even if they do tickle horse bellies!


----------



## Celeste

I just want to add that I am SO DEPRESSED. It is 72 degrees and sunny outside and I am stuck in this stupid office. Dang. I should have taken sick leave. Depression is a sickness, right?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I just want to add that I am SO DEPRESSED. It is 72 degrees and sunny outside and I am stuck in this stupid office. Dang. I should have taken sick leave. Depression is a sickness, right?


Yea, me too. I have to work tonight, and last night was very hard...not looking forward to doing it again tonight. I had to sleep today, when it is on the 70's and beautiful. Dangit. 

Tomorrow i am off and yea, supposed to rain. Jeez. Why can't we only work when the weather is bad? 

I'm off to clean stalls and feed. Too tired to clean this morning!


----------



## BlooBabe

I work at nights too, and with physical therapy, pulling extra shifts, and caring for 2 barns I'm drained so I didn't get to ride today. I've got most of tomorrow off though so I'm catching up on my sleep it's going to be too muddy and slick to ride anyways so I'm not really wasting my day. That ridiculously rich cowboy willing to pay all my expenses and support my lifestyle really needs to hurry up and get here so I can spend my day in the saddle rather than at work.


----------



## QOS

Yeah, well when he shows up I will fight you for him!

We had overcast blustery wind today...not cold just blowing like crazy. Ugh.....

And as far as gnats...I hate them....they get in my eyes and I always end up swallowing one. GAG-A-RUPPA....


----------



## apachewhitesox

Those bugs were terrible just trotting along then BAM all in your eyes, mouth, nose, crawling all over you. I suppose I'll update my total too. 

*Total*
*Sammy: 45.01 miles*
*Apache: 1.86 miles *
*Me: 52.87 miles*


----------



## Celeste

If life were fair, gnats would not be in our faces. Rich cowboys would be.


----------



## Annanoel

Okay, so it's been so frustrating here. We had about a foot of snow on the ground and well below freezing. Yesterday it was 56f out of nowhere! Flooding everywhere, it was so nice but couldn't even ride. Went out to do chores and slipped on ice by the barn door, landed in a huge puddle. DH thought it was hilarious, so did the horses I guess whinnying and all. I was fine, but grain went flying and so did a boot somehow.  It was foggy until about 3pm as well, really itching to ride, but I am not going to risk anymore injuries. Now after all the flooding our pastures look like swimming pools and temps dropped this morning and they're calling for 5-10 inches of snow. This is going to be a mess...and I'm NOT looking forward to it. :?

Can you all spot Walker in his stall? Lol he stood there for two hours after morning feeding just staring hoping I would cave and bring him more food. 

*Today Jan 30 *









H 30°F
L 2°F
Snow

Chance of snow:100%Wind:NNW at 19 mph 

*Thu Jan 31 *









H 11°
L -8°
Scattered Flurries

Chance of snow:30%Wind:WNW at 18 mph

*Fri Feb 1 *









H 1°
L -3°
Partly Cloudy

Chance of snow:10%Wind:W at 14 mph


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today it was 58 degrees outside.. in January. I couldn't stand to not ride, despite the 30mph sustained wind (later found out its gusting to 50mph :shock. 

Everything is either mud or under water or both, so I figured going out bareback would work my legs even just walking. What I didn't plan on was Dream acting like a stereotypical ayrab, jigging and prancing and in general being a idiot. I brought one of the dogs along for the first time, thinking we would be going for a peaceful stroll and I could work on "heel" from horseback. Instead Dream's antics scared the crap out of Mia (notice how far away she was staying!). 










Thank goodness she eventually settled down, as I was not going to reward her bad behavior by returning home.. but I was rather worried we would be out there for hours (and I knew the monsoonal rain was coming). I guess she was just reminding me she could be an idiot all the time and I thought be thankful this kind of display is rare! And she was kind enough to not dump me off into the mud (which she could have easily done.. been a long time since I have ridden bareback much). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rh8nhO39I0

2013 mileage
01/11/13 george 7.06 miles 5.7 mph 28.89 total miles
01/12/13 dream 4.83 miles 4.1 mph 33.72 total miles
01/19/13 dream 2.34 miles 3.1 mph 36.06 total miles
01/21/13 george 5.27 miles 4.3 mph 41.33 total miles
01/30/13 dream 2.03 miles 3.9 mph 43.36 total miles


----------



## Celeste

Well there sure was no riding to be done today. I worked, but most of the work day was spent keeping my students calm as we sat in the hall listening to tornado sirens. It never touched down near us, but it was all around us. I did lecture and labs in between sirens. Not that I cared that much about work, I just couldn't let those kids get out and drive home. It was too dangerous out on the highway.


----------



## prairiewindlady

On Monday my sister came over and we took the big boys out. Thunder has been acting somewhat tired lately, so I decided to cut back and ride him a bit less. Instead I rode my 18 yr old Appendix QH, Wings, and my sister saddled up Duke, a 14 y/o 17h Hanoverian. Duke is technically my horse as well, but a friend of mine is very attached to him and comes out and rides him 2-3 times a week.

Riding Wings is sooooo much different than Thunder! I tend to prefer smaller horses and (to me) Wings is a giant at 16.2 hands. I can mount him from the ground, albeit if I stand on the uphill side of a slope! Wings has spent the past few months as a pasture puff but despite the fact that he is out of shape he has amazing natural endurance and will keep going when all the other horses tire.

We explored a trail I discovered a week or so ago and found it led to a huge network of fields and farmland. We made our way to a paved road on the far side and then veered off on a gravel rd. It eventually dead ended at a bridge that had obviously been out of commission for some time. The creek had very high, steep banks and there was no crossing it, so we decided at that point to turn back. 

Along the way we stopped to check out an abandoned house (and barnyard). I dismounted and went into the barn and checked out the house as well. The barn was quite cool, while the house was creepy. It had some gang related graffiti inside...definitely not somewhere I'd want to be on a dark night!

All in all we had a great ride, and rode about 9.97 miles. We got "lost" at one point so ended up going a little farther than expected.










































































(^Me and Wings!)










Yesterday, I rode as well. I took Thunder out but took it easy on him and didn't go far.

Today we had severe thunderstorm warnings and a tornado watch all afternoon. However it was 72 degrees so I couldn't NOT ride! It was somewhat windy and dark clouds scudded overhead, but the rain held off and we had a nice ride. Wings was slow-footing it on the way out but as soon as we turned back he picked up the pace (which is good as it was getting dark). I was glad we were able to get out and take advantage of the warmer temps...after today it is supposed to get cold again.


































*2013 Total Miles
Thunder: 27.91 miles
Wings: 14.37 miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cool ride Prairiewindlady, but Jeez! That house :shock: You are bolder than I to venture inside... 

Very nice horses! Wings does look huge and beautiful.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, sounds like that was a nice change of pace to have some warmer weather!!!

Celeste, glad y'all were all ok and not touch downs near you.

PrarieWindLady - woo hoo....sounds like a fun ride!!! Nice pictures too!


----------



## BlooBabe

I'd much rather have cold weather in winter because it avoids flooding. We lost all four of the lower grass paddocks to the water and mud. It took me forty minutes to figure out how to turn out 30 horses in five dry lot paddocks without any one getting fussy or hurt. I did manage to get another five-ish miles in ponying the horses to their new turn outs to avoid 'over stressing' my knee. And now I get to go work an 16 hour shift. Winters in new england are super fun.


----------



## prairiewindlady

Hmm. Well my pasture is on a gentle slope so I get the nice weather + no flooding! :thumbsup: 

And yes AnitaAnne....it was creepy! My sister and I will frequently stop to check out abandoned buildings on our rides but this was definitely one of the spookier ones we've seen! We didn't stick around long, lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, I got in one last ride for the month! Two actually, I rode both horses this afternoon. It was 30 degrees this morning but got up to 50 in the afternoon, so I waited until it was warmer. I wish I had ridden earlier though, cause Chivas was in good spirits and eager to GO. Unfortunately I rode him second, and it was getting late, darnit. 

I think I figured out what has been wrong with Drambuie, he is hitting his front fetlocks with his rear hooves, so that is why he does better with the boots on. He still isn't going quite right yet still, but doing better. He got up to 9.8 mph trot, and I am sure he can trot much faster, but then I couldn't get him moving good after a slight bit of cantering. He did have a spook today for the first time, but it was managable and no big deal. 

Drambuie's average speed is slower than Chivas's since he fell in the hole. Drambuie was averaging at least 5 mph, but now it is closer to 3 mph. I really hope he gets better soon. 

YTD 
Chivas - 21.1 miles
Drambuie - 14.6 miles
Total - 35.7 miles

If I can ride this much every month, I will more than meet my tiny 250 mile goal


----------



## RiverBelle

Well, I am glad you guys are having a great time out in the nice weather. I have been stuck either inside, or only doing ground work for the past month. Today, I got Smokey out and after saddling him up, I just lead him around the farm for about an hour, then I had him trotting over some logs while lunging him. He was very sweaty when he was done, so that's good.  got that good energy out of him.

There is a lady coming out tomorrow to take a look at him as an endurance horse.  I really hope she takes him. Knowing that he will be used and loved make me happy. 

Smokey also had a huge tangle in his tail where he had decided to rub his butt against the side of the barn, so after smothering it in conditioner, I was finally able to brush it out and braid it so maybe it will look halfway decent when the lady comes to take a look at him tomorrow.

I don't have any pictures from today, just because it was cold and I didn't want to get my camera outside in the almost 10 degree wind. But, here are some pictures from a couple days ago.  He is such a pretty boy.

























Ignore the toilets in the background, we're really not that *******, I promise!! (We were cleaning out the hay loft, and for some reason there were some broken up toilets in the back corner. So, yeah...)









Oh, and here are the last three baby pygmy goats that I had born last year, waiting to be adopted  All three are at their new homes. But how cute are they!? VERY! 









The two girls got to hang out inside for a few days because it got so cold. Nice and toasty 









I know they are goats and not horses, but I thought you might be able to appreciate the cuteness.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I really want a pigmy goat now, that wasjustnasty putting teasing pictures up.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I LOVE goats RiverBell! Thanks for showing those cuties! 

Smokey is a beautiful horse too, hopefully you can find him a good home. 

Prairiewindlady I wish I lived closer to you so we could ride together, I love checking out houses too and rarely have anyone to ride with.


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann - I hope your boy quits kicking himself!! My former horse Red used to do that!!! 

Those little goats are DARLING! I love pygmy goats.

On another note...my former horse Red is coming home. The little girl that has him at this moment wants to move up in dressage so I am going to get him next Sunday. I gave him to them as long as they wanted but to not ever sale or rehome. She honored that and called me. I can't wait to see him. I love that big red horse. My hubby's godchild (his best friend since kindergarden's child) was wanting a horse for her 13 year old that is doing ACTHA. They were working on raising their income so she could have a horse. I offered Red. I told her all of his issues and all of his good points. They are taking Red and he will be right up in the area of Ebenezer where we ride all the time! He is going to a really nice barn and will be near his other former owner that I bought him from. Alex knows how to ride and works at the stable. She has been entering ACTHA rides on one of the barns horses. So my big boy is coming full circle and going back to the country where I bought him from!


----------



## Crescent

got a 2.5 mile ride in 2 days ago. to windy and to snowy to do much else. brings Crescent and I to 6.5 miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks Denise! I hope he quits kicking himself too! I am guessing he is doing the same thing out in the pasture, so why he is not progressing as much as I'd like. Before he went down in that hole, he was doing really well and getting much quicker off the leg. Maybe he has to wear boots all the time when outside? I don't know if I should try, too chancy when I am not there.

So pleased your horse Red is returning!!! Be sure to post some pictures


----------



## QOS

I used to turn Red out in rubber bell boots. I rode him in bell boots. It helped tremendously. I still have Red's bell boots so I am going to take them to Alex with him. Her grandmother is going to be helping pay for Red. They lived across the street from us for years. LOL When we looked at the house I asked Barry how he felt about living across from his BFF and he was fine with it. Barry doesn't have brothers and Terry (BFF) and his brothers Chris and Stacy are like brothers to him. Barry lived with Chris when I met him. So I feel pretty good about my boy going there. I know exactly how they treat their pets - pretty dang good!!


----------



## AnnaHalford

We are at 462 miles so far. Photos are too slow to upload multiple times but can be found on the fb page linked below. Glad to see you're all managing to get out and ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Hopefully if everything goes to plan our steer is supposed to be getting knocked off this friday. So the horses aren't at home my neighbour is going to go for a ride with me, that way both the boys can go. I'm so excited, I havent taken them both out together in ages.


----------



## QOS

We are going tomorrow at 11:00. I can't wait.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I hope you all have good rides this weekend, I have to work all weekend, so no riding for me....good news though, deer hunting season is officially over, so next weekend I can hit the trails again!!!! Yipee!! I can't wait to tackle that yellow trail again


----------



## Sunny

Hello, hello, hello!
I am fashionably late, but better late then never, right?

I have a soon-to-be five-year-old Thoroughbred mare who was supposed to be my eventing horse. However, it seems the older I get the less I feel like showing and the more I want to trail ride. LOL.

My mare seems to be telling me that she wants to be an endurance horse (or maybe I whisper that in her ear while she sleeps?) so we are starting to condition for some LDs, hopefully this year. Not only do I not have a trailer, but to add to it my car broke down yesterday morning. Le sigh.

So, I have been TRYING to track our miles this year and now I will do it more consistenly. There are only about two trail routes I can take, which sucks, but we make do. So, from memory, here are this year's miles - a very big guestimate using Google Earth and trying to remember how many times I have been out. I'm cutting myself short, but rather that than over-guess. 

-7.15 miles


----------



## apachewhitesox

I hope to see more from you Sunny, I love your pretty girl.


----------



## QOS

Your girl is pretty Sunny. Glad you are joining in.

I was going riding today but my riding cousin is sick. I am going out to the barn to ride in the arena...not a trail ride but riding is very good for my legs so to the barn I go. I don't think Biscuit will mind just riding in the arena.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for the warm welcome and compliments on my goober.

Today is BEAUTIFUL. Sunny and in the mid-60s. I wanted to ride but instead roached Sunny's mane. It was her first time with clippers and she did so well, so I went ahead and turned her out when we were done instead of pushing my luck. LOL.
I am going to ride tomorrow after work, though.


----------



## Celeste

We rode our little 1.5 mile trail today. It got up to about 50 degrees, so it wasn't too terribly freezing. These little rides seem to be enough to keep my horse calm. Last year at this time, she was psycho. Today, she was cool and calm. In the yard, before we rode off, two of our cats starting fighting. One of them charged straight at us to get away from the other. Neither of the horses really reacted at all. What a difference a year and a lot of rides make!

7.7 total.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Sunny! You have a beautiful mare, she looks like a sweetie pie! 

Where in Bama are you? 

My new Stowaway saddlebags came today! Plus an endurance sponge so I will be able to carry some suppies with me on the trails. 

Anyone have some suggestions for what I should pack in my new bags? 

Another rough night at work last night, and should be the same tonight cause no-one was to be discharged.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dean and I got out today for a ride that actually resembled a real training ride!! Weather was somewhat more agreeable, with the temp a balmy 19 degrees, but windchill was 5 (a dramatic decrease in the winds, which had been 30+mph all week). Ground is again frozen solid, so footing was decent overall with only some icy places to look out for.

Got not only around the fields I have been riding in, but actually up the Sugarloaf trail. It has a mile climb that gains about 500 feet in elevation and I was pleased with the fact Dream wanted to motor up it at a solid trot (though not wanting her to overdo it, I did insist on walking part of it). She never even broke a sweat (unlike poor Sultan, who was soaked by the time we were done).

By the time we were done, I couldn't feel my feet but boy my brain (and Dream's) was happy.

















2013 mileage
01/12/13 dream 4.83 miles 4.1 mph 33.72 total miles
01/19/13 dream 2.34 miles 3.1 mph 36.06 total miles
01/21/13 george 5.27 miles 4.3 mph 41.33 total miles
01/30/13 dream 2.03 miles 3.9 mph 43.36 total miles
02/02/13 dream 6.92 miles 5.0 mph 50.28 total miles


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Anita!

I'm from Tuscaloosa, born and raised, but have lived in Montgomery for the past two years.


----------



## BlooBabe

Today was a show off day. Bloo was dancing and pacing his fence so a friend and I loaded him with some water and our trail kit and he played pack pony. I put a surcingle on him and just hooked things to that. My knee was bugging me so instead of climbing the fence I had Bloo bow and sidestep to the horse I was going out on. I think at this point the people at the barn are picking on me because they always give me the tallest horse to ride and I've got to get creative with my mounting and dismounting as not to injure myself worse. I accidentally dropped his lead out on the trail and asked him to pick it up and give it to me, which he did. Then when we got back to the barn I got on him and had him bow for me to get off. I wouldn't have used him to get off if my legs weren't frozen. I should have grabbed a fleece for myself like my friend did, oh well I love showing off so it worked.


7.8 miles to date.


----------



## Painted Horse

Another 13 miles today. Breaking trail in snow again.
Total 39 miles










Got to see a bunch of bulls on the sunny hillside where the snow was not very deep


----------



## QOS

so jealous of those who are riding!!!


----------



## Sunny

I was planning on a four mile ride today but as I was grooming Sun I noticed she was covered in bite and kick marks. They all had heat so I decided to play it safe and give her the day off.


----------



## QOS

I got out and rode in the arena today. Biscuit and I jogged/trotted round and round. Worked on yielding across the arena both ways, he did an excellent job on that, side passing, not so good but not horrible, turning on the forehand, good job and backing up - which he was absolutely a total jackass about that. 

Such a waste of a weekend horseback riding wise. Gorgeous weather and no one to ride with. Dang.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> I got out and rode in the arena today. Biscuit and I jogged/trotted round and round. Worked on yielding across the arena both ways, he did an excellent job on that, side passing, not so good but not horrible, turning on the forehand, good job and backing up - which he was absolutely a total jackass about that.
> 
> Such a waste of a weekend horseback riding wise. Gorgeous weather and no one to ride with. Dang.....


I sure wish I could have come to ride with you! I have been dying to come ride and see all your critters...well maybe not those huge spiders close up! 

I have been working all weekend and the patients are...shall we say...difficult on many levels? Had a code this morning too, darnit. Not looking forward to tonight:-(


----------



## Celeste

I think that Denise and AnitaAnne need to move near me. 

We rode our little 1.5 mile trail again. I can't believe that it is February and my total is only 9.2 miles. On the upside, the girls have been being total ladies. Such sweeties. The weather was beautiful, but windy.


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann and Celeste - omg we could have so fun. I hated not being able to get out to ride this weekend but hubby is under the weather, cousin was sick and other riding buddy had to work yesterday and was doing superbowl stuff with her hubby today. The weather was just gorgeous - lol story of my life!


----------



## Celeste

We should go buy some lottery tickets.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, I wouldn't win if I were the only one with a ticket. :-(


----------



## apachewhitesox

I went to go on a short trail ride on Sammy this afternoon, didn't get far when he came up really lame. So I had to get off and walk him home, I hope he comes good for Friday.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well my afternoon was made much much better when I decided to ride Apache since my ride with Sammy failed. It wasn't a trail ride, but it was still awesome if this keeps up I am really looking forward to riding him on Friday. 

He would be the best horse to learn on if he was more tolerant when ridden because he won't do what you want you without correct riding. Every ride is workout lol. Only his attitude lets him down because he gets really ****y at too many rider mistakes. I was over the moon when I rode him forward and willing without one hint at a tantrum, so happy!!!


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> Welcome Sunny! You have a beautiful mare, she looks like a sweetie pie!
> 
> Where in Bama are you?
> 
> My new Stowaway saddlebags came today! Plus an endurance sponge so I will be able to carry some suppies with me on the trails.
> 
> Anyone have some suggestions for what I should pack in my new bags?
> 
> Another rough night at work last night, and should be the same tonight cause no-one was to be discharged.


Chapstick is always in my bag! And a flashlight and a little tool set that has a knife, scissors ect...


----------



## LeynaProof

I rode 15 miles on Rossi on Saturday and ponied my moms mare, Fire. Bella had the weekend off cause she is doing 50 miles on Friday. Sunday we packed the trailer to head to GA for our ride!! Yay!! 50 miles on Bella on Friday and 25 miles on Rossi on Saturday! And i also heard of sad news from the Broxton Bridge ride in SC. We did not go bc it was so close to the ride my mom manages this weekend. Some friends of our horses got out due to other horses getting out and tearing down their horses electric pens.This was around 9:30 pm thursday night. They headed to HWY 601 (which is a very busy highway) and one was hit by a car twice and died. The other one was found Friday morning, a little scratched up, but otherwise okay. My heart really goes out to them. It is very scary to think about stuff like this happening at rides. Just because your horse respects the fence does not mean another horse won't break your horse out. There was a ride 3 weeks ago and a lady got seperated from her horse on the first loop and they still have not found him.  Everybody pray for both of these people.


----------



## QOS

OMG that is horrible. I so feel for those people. The only endurance ride I tried (major fail!!!) we took our own panels and set up their pens. Lot of work to secure them to the trailer, set them up and take down and secure to the trailer again - but it is worth it. I can't imagine if I lost my Biscuit like that. Y'all would have to scrape me up off the ground. :-(


----------



## LeynaProof

We use the electric tape and it is always on, but that does not always stop another horse from tearing our fence down. Thankfully my mom can hear an electric tape fence zing from a mile away! LOL. In all the years i have been doing this my mom always hears when another horse gets out. She hears the "zing" wire makes when it is popped.


----------



## Alekazam

Have been out of town and away from my horses for a bit , but did squeeze in a 6.45 mile ride right before I left. Even finished the last mile and half bridle-less with my gelding, Legend. Hoping our weather holds out so I can get some longer rides in soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13

LeynaProof said:


> 50 miles on Bella on Friday and 25 miles on Rossi on Saturday! And i also heard of sad news from the Broxton Bridge ride in SC.



Congrats on your rides. Would love to hear the details.

Was horrified to hear about Dev.. I cannot imagine having to deal with such a thing, forget it being a horse Theresa raised herself. I am glad Tempe was uninjured after all Scott has been thru with her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dean and I got out again on Sunday. We had a touch of snow overnight, but the wind was relatively calm, so we went out anyway.



















2013 mileage
02/02/13 dream 6.92 miles 5.0 mph 50.28 total miles
02/03/13 dream 8.83 miles 4.9 mph 59.11 total miles


----------



## LeynaProof

phantomhorse13 said:


> Congrats on your rides. Would love to hear the details.
> 
> Was horrified to hear about Dev.. I cannot imagine having to deal with such a thing, forget it being a horse Theresa raised herself. I am glad Tempe was uninjured after all Scott has been thru with her.


Yes, i know! I am just shocked. It is so sad. It kinda makes you worry about this kind of things happening. It sounds like Dev was hit in a period of an hour after they got out. And twice.. That poor baby. It makes me very sad. I am glad Tempe is ok and did not get hurt.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Yes, i know! I am just shocked. It is so sad. It kinda makes you worry about this kind of things happening. It sounds like Dev was hit in a period of an hour after they got out. And twice.. That poor baby. It makes me very sad. I am glad Tempe is ok and did not get hurt.


This is so horrible...I hope he did not suffer too much. Prayers for all involved. 

I'm going to go kiss my horses twice and give them a big hug.


----------



## Celeste

Horses getting killed by cars is one of my most terrifying fears. We had a neighbor that lost two horses at once after they got out. The driver was seriously injured and sued the neighbor. I felt a lot more sorry for these horses than I did the owner because he did not even try to keep his fence well maintained.

It is really hard when you are out and about traveling. The horse are excited and they can undo your best efforts. This is so sad. I really feel bad for the person that lost the horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have some good news, Drambuie is much better today! Whatever was wrong with him seems to have cleared up. He was moving nice and forward and gave me a big walk @ 4.2 mph and a trot up to 9.6 mph. I was soooo happy! He sure lost condition though, and was tired out after only 2.4 miles. I need to work on his endurance now!


----------



## QOS

Glad he is better Anita Ann and moving forward. It won't take long for that conditioning to take hold.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Anita Ann, very glad to hear your boy is back to normal. I am sure that is a huge relief for you!

After finally recovering from the flu that tried to kill me earlier in the week, I got out on Sultan today. The weather was fairly agreeable, with a temp of 32, snow showers, and light wind when I left the barn.

Going thru town on the way to one set of trail:











Found some new logging activity and the trail is gone.. hopefully they won't take too much more, then we can get out and cut some new trail around this mess.











2013 mileage
...
02/02/13 dream 6.92 miles 5.0 mph 50.28 total miles
02/03/13 dream 8.83 miles 4.9 mph 59.11 total miles
02/06/13 sultan 9.38 miles 5.9 mph 68.49 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks Dawn, I am very relieved Drambuie is better, he was going for a massive lameness exam if he wasn't improved by next week. 

I get cold just seeing all that snow! Love seeing all the pictures 

The little town looks cute too!


----------



## LexusK

Here are a few shots from our last ride


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I get cold just seeing all that snow!


It's actually not more than a dusting to an inch at this point, which is much less than normal for this time of year. That may or may not change Friday tho (weatherman can't figure out if its going to drizzle or dump 8 inches of snow.. ya forecasting).

I don't know how people that live in places like South Dakota (that get real snow) survive. Guess they stay inside all winter!


----------



## Celeste

I thought that getting an inch of snow was a huge snow storm. Here in Georgia, if we get three flakes of snow, we close all the schools, clean out the grocery stores of milk and bread, and hide in our homes and hope for spring.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> It's actually not more than a dusting to an inch at this point, which is much less than normal for this time of year. That may or may not change Friday tho (weatherman can't figure out if its going to drizzle or dump 8 inches of snow.. ya forecasting).
> 
> I don't know how people that live in places like South Dakota (that get real snow) survive. Guess they stay inside all winter!


Hahahahahaha! It looks like deeper snow. We'll hope for the drizzle so you can keep riding! 

The Dakotas in winter is my nightmare. Celeste is not kidding about the inch of snow stopping everything in and outside of town! 

They delayed school here twice this year, once on the threat of snow and once on the threat of freezing rain. Neither one happened. 

Where has Joe been? I don't think he's posted miles yet...


----------



## dbhrsmn

I went out for a little while on PC today. we went 6.9 miles. Up to 12.9 miles for the year so far.
She didn't like moving in the mud, so we stayed in the snow as much as possible. I can't wait for spring and the mud to set up.
Here are a couple pics from today.
An old deer hunters tree stand. It has been here for more than 35 years, The trees have overgrown so much that you can't see much from it any more.









View of part of Sunset Cliffs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Utah is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Compared to what dbhrsmn is looking at, my ride today was damned boring..

I am happy to take advantage of my current unemployment (which ends next week!) and agreeable weather to get out again today. It was a pleasant 29 with light wind when I left the barn with George, do to the same basic circuit I did with Sultan yesterday.

Some of the land we ride on belongs to a monastery. This is an outdoor worship/wedding area (doesn't get much use this time of year :lol.











The hill in the distance is where most of the wooded trail pics I post are taken:











Hope to get Dream out tomorrow, but will depend on the weather. Nobody is sure what the storm is going to bring - still hearing anything from light drizzle to as much as 2 feet of snow. :shock:

2013 mileage
...
02/02/13 dream 6.92 miles 5.0 mph 50.28 total miles
02/03/13 dream 8.83 miles 4.9 mph 59.11 total miles
02/06/13 sultan 9.38 miles 5.9 mph 68.49 total miles
02/07/13 george 9.84 miles 5.8 mph 78.33 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

[No message]


----------



## AnitaAnne

Weird, my last message was blank! 

Congrats on the new job Dawn! You are really racking up the miles, hopefully the weather will cooperate and be gentle!

I have very boring pictures, same stuff different day. All that I have are skinny trees, downed trees, baby pines, some ridgeline shots of the same trees, and a few bridges. Boring. I really need some new places to ride! The roads are risky because ppl drive really fast and erratic. 

No riding for me right now, a young relative died so busy with that right now.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, congratulations on the new job!!! How exciting! Hope it is a good fit for you. 

Anita Ann, so sorry about the young relative. That is so hard to take. My prayers are with y'all.

I would love to get out and ride but I am massively under the weather right now. Dang...I can't catch a break. I am a tough old chick though - I had steroids injected into my eardrum this week and then went for a dizzy test today. Going for MRI's tomorrow if I can drag my backside to Houston. Trying to get better so I can realize that dream of at least a 25 miler!!


----------



## dbhrsmn

AnitaAnne said:


> Utah is gorgeous!












I agree!!! I love living here. There is alot of variety.
I got out on another ride. I rode Champ 7 miles. We climbed over 1500 feet in elevation. Champ worked up a pretty good sweat with his thick winter coat, it got up to 45 degrees. But it is supposed to get cold and snow again tomorrow.

Here is another view of part of the sunset cliffs,from a different angle.









Here is Champ eating a well deserved dinner with some of his girlfriends.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think after I get Celeste to come with me to Texas to ride with Denise, the three of us need to visit you dbhrsmn, in Utah...but not til it warms up a bit :wink:


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well went for a ride with my friend today and I'm going to go for another one this afternoon so I'll add more details and pictures then.


----------



## trailhorserider

I'm going to have to get in on this thread! I've pretty much been ignoring it because I don't keep track of my miles. Laziness I guess because I would have to keep my GPS on and reset the mileage every ride. 

But I DO keep track of hours. I have a friend who keeps track of hours for the AQHA riding program. I don't do that as I don't have a Quarter Horse, but I have been keeping track of hours just for the fun of it. 

Today I rode for 4 hours on my "slow horse." We did trot quite a bit though. So I'm guessing at 3-4 miles and hour (considering we trotted a little) we probably covered at least 12 miles. I don't know the total for the year because I don't have my calender in front of me. 

But anyway, I see this is also just a fun thread for posting about your trail rides, so I will have to take my camera next time and get some pictures. In the meantime, here are some photos from last summer.

A few days ago I was out on my mare following elk around and trying to get photos. But I only had my phone and the photos on there never come out well. You can't even see the elk. :evil: But I am going to start carrying my camera and get some elk shots for you guys! 

My mare is so funny because the elk make her very nervous, almost trembling, but she still follows them because I ask her to. And then afterwards she is so hyped she won't walk 1/2 the way home. :lol:


----------



## dbhrsmn

AnitaAnne said:


> I think after I get Celeste to come with me to Texas to ride with Denise, the three of us need to visit you dbhrsmn, in Utah...but not til it warms up a bit :wink:


 
Come on up. When I'm not working, all I need is an excuse to ride.


----------



## QOS

I would love it for Anita Ann and Celeste to come ride in Texas with me....and then heck Utah is not that far away and we can visit dbhrsman to ride there. OMG your pictures are always gorgeous db!!! Love them. 

Trailhorserider-join on in...hours, miles - whatever works for you.


----------



## phantomhorse13

So despite the coming storm, I was able to get Dream out today! We got a touch of snow/sleet first thing this morning, but it didn't amount to much and stopped about 9am. It was a cool 26 degrees with a pretty stiff wind (didn't want to look at what the temp was with windchill) when we left the barn about 11am.

Ride was fantastic. Dream was moving out and having just as much fun as I was. We motored up the hills like nobody's business (6 weeks off? ha!). 











Explored a couple side trails that unfortunately were all dead ends. Did 10 miles, then stopped back at the house to grab my dog Mia to accompany us on the last couple miles of the ride.











The snow started about 15 minutes after we got back to the barn. And it is coming down.. they still aren't sure how much we may get. Saying likely 4-8", but a couple feet are still possible. Very glad I don't live around Boston, where some places may get 46"!! :shock:


2013 mileage
...
02/02/13 dream 6.92 miles 5.0 mph 50.28 total miles
02/03/13 dream 8.83 miles 4.9 mph 59.11 total miles
02/06/13 sultan 9.38 miles 5.9 mph 68.49 total miles
02/07/13 george 9.84 miles 5.8 mph 78.33 total miles
02/08/13 dream 12.44 miles 6.5 mph 90.77 total miles


----------



## QOS

sounds like a great ride!!! Woo Hoo!!! Glad you got out before the storm.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, hoping you and Dean aren't too snowed in up there and everything is ok. Anyone else caught in this nasty storm?


----------



## Oreos Girl

They probably don't have power right now. I saw a number of 650,000 without power in the Northeast. I am very thankful that I live in Georgia right now.

On a side note, got a short ride in yesterday afternoon. I forgot the GPS but would estimate it about 2 miles. I am going to ride more tomorrow so I will update with pictures and distance then.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok finally got to my computer.

I went for two trail rides on Friday, yay! One in the morning with my friend on my two horses whilest our steer T-Bone was done. Then I went on the same trail with my neighbour Kate who rode her horse Wyatte while I rode Apache. The trail is a big loop out the back of our property that I didn't even know was there until Kate showed me and it is a lot of fun. It's a 3.73 mile loop. 

*Total*
*Sammy: 48.74 miles*
*Apache: 9.32 miles *
*Me: 60.33 miles *

Now I don't have the amazing scenery some of you have but here are some pictures. 















Almost home after first trail ride.








Riding with Kate on Wyatte ahead of me.








The area in this picture opens up into the open space in the thrid picture with Sammy above.


----------



## Celeste

Oreo's Girl, I am also glad to live in Georgia. It was beautiful weather today. We did that little 1.5 mile ride. Our total is 10.7 miles. I can't believe that's all we have done. The only way to feel free to go further is to murder a vicious pitbull or to buy a horse trailer. A gun would be cheaper than a horse trailer, but it would make me feel sad to participate in the murder. I keep hoping another irate neighbor will do it for me.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I vote for the horse trailer any way. Many more options.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> I vote for the horse trailer any way. Many more options.


With all those big bucks they pay us college teachers, we should have tons of money for such things..........


----------



## QOS

Celeste is there any sort of leash laws there at all? Here it is against the law to harass livestock but I am not sure if trail riders count :-(

You might want to have another chat with the neighbors and tell them about their Satan's spawn dog could be in danger of getting his tiny brains kicked in when Princess/Pyscho feels threatened. 

OR get yourself a trail buddy - a ****y dog that LOVES Pyscho Princess and won't mind kicking Satan's Spawns @$$ up around his thick neck  when his Princess is threatened.


----------



## Celeste

It would take a very large and very bad dog to take on the satan spawn dog. She is a pitbull type dog, but she weighs at least 85 pounds. Big, bad, and evil. 

I have talked to them and they will put the dog up if I call, but they often won't answer their phone. The woman used to be my friend when the kids were little. I hate to make her into an enemy. It is a big mess. 

I guess I need to buy a 150 pound bull mastiff.


----------



## QOS

Uh huh...or a bigger, meaner pit bull or a super soaker with ammonia :shock:. Or dang, get a dart gun with some "now it is time to take a little nap while we remove your man bits/lady bits and you will wake up later when we are far away" :twisted: medication...a vet should be able to help with that!!!:rofl:  Just sayin!!!


----------



## Celeste

I forgot to answer your question about leash laws. We don't have any.


----------



## QOS

dang...that bites. Does the dog chase you or just hit the fence?


----------



## Celeste

There is no fence.


----------



## QOS

Ugh....wish I had a viable solution!


----------



## gunslinger

squirt gun filled with house hold ammonia.


----------



## Celeste

gunslinger said:


> squirt gun filled with house hold ammonia.


Do you think it would turn a vicious dog? Really bad, bad dog?


----------



## Painted Horse

Absolutely!
Used to do that as a kid when riding bikes past houses that had mean dogs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste have you tried tossing out some popcorn chicken? I haven't come across a dog yet that doesn't like to eat...


----------



## AnitaAnne

We are back from the funeral in Miss...very emotional weekend. Looking forward to seeing my horses tonight, of course it is raining:evil:


----------



## Painted Horse

AnitaAnne said:


> Celeste have you tried tossing out some popcorn chicken? I haven't come across a dog yet that doesn't like to eat...


Turn the villain into a beggar! Hmmm that might work and make a friend out of the dog vs sending him squelling home with his tail between his legs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Painted Horse said:


> Turn the villain into a beggar! Hmmm that might work and make a friend out of the dog vs sending him squelling home with his tail between his legs.


Yeah, I would rather the dog sees a rider & horse as a friend with really good treats instead of an enemy that wants a fight...


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Celeste have you tried tossing out some popcorn chicken? I haven't come across a dog yet that doesn't like to eat...


Hmmmmm. Kill him with kindness. Might be a good idea. One thing good about the dog; it stays home. It never wanders up here. 

We are going to repair an old dry lot that we can call the old retired horses that are keeping us from easily riding our old trails. We plan to fix the lot and start feeding them in there. Then on days we plan to ride, they will be easy to keep put up so that we can ride through their pasture unharassed and access our other trails. Clay doesn't mind getting off and opening gates, so I think that this will be a good plan. These trails are all on our property, so there are no dogs, no trucks, no hunters, no anything other than wildlife.


----------



## Crescent

Got in 2.5 miles today bringing us to 8.5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Yeah, I would rather the dog sees a rider & horse as a friend with really good treats instead of an enemy that wants a fight...


Fight? You put that full strength ammonia on the end of his nose and in his eyes and the next time he sees you he'll run and hide, cowering, hoping you don't do it again.....

Why do you think a dog only fools with a skunk one time?


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Fight? You put that full strength ammonia on the end of his nose and in his eyes and the next time he sees you he'll run and hide, cowering, hoping you don't do it again.....
> 
> Why do you think a dog only fools with a skunk one time?


This dog belongs to a neighbor...Celeste said she wants to keep up good relations...


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> This dog belongs to a neighbor...Celeste said she wants to keep up good relations...


Sometimes I wish that I didn't like this person. Her husband, who is as sweet as can be, is just too irresponsible to keep him up. She works all the time and is most likely not aware that he is not doing the right thing. I need to try to talk to her in person, not through her husband.


----------



## QOS

It seems to me that maybe the neighbor needs to worry a little more about keeping good relations with Celeste :-( 

It seems the more we bend over backwards for people the more they take advantage. My grandma used to say that "no good deed goes unpunished"!!


----------



## BlooBabe

Celeste you can borrow my pit. She's sweet as can be unless her ponies are threatened, then you'd better run fast because she doesn't mess around. She's got good recall so once she's taken care of the problem she's an angel at your side again.

We got three feet of snow up here. Supposed to be 18 inches but there were 60 mph winds. We lost power Friday afternoon and it probably won't be back on till Wednesday. Poor Bloo had to get locked in the barn Friday and Saturday, he wasn't a happy camper but a tree fell through his shed sometime Friday night so I'm glad BO thought to bring him in. No riding for a few days. We're working on digging the barn out first.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We got very lucky here with the storm. Got something like 6-8 inches of snow, but the wind was very strong so it drifted badly, so hard to be sure of amount (some places are almost bare, some have knee-deep drifts). No trees down or other damage from the wind, power stayed on. So all things considered, it was just annoying.

I haven't been around to post as we hosted a big dinner party Saturday night for a hunting club DH belongs to. Of course no piddly snowstorm was going to stop these people, so we spent the day cleaning and prepping. Dinner itself was a lot of fun. Ate too much, was entertained by all the stories of the one that got away, and stayed up too late. 

Yesterday, after spending the morning dealing with a family member's broken furnace (DH does heating/ac), we got the ponies out. The weather was lovely: 30 and sunny and only a hint of a breeze. You could almost feel spring in the air and Dream is starting to shed!!

I am not sure what it is about riding across unbroken snow, but its almost magic. The horses felt great and I think they had just as much fun as we did.




















snowy climb - YouTube

snowy ride in the old orchard - YouTube


2013 mileage
...
02/03/13 dream 8.83 miles 4.9 mph 59.11 total miles
02/06/13 sultan 9.38 miles 5.9 mph 68.49 total miles
02/07/13 george 9.84 miles 5.8 mph 78.33 total miles
02/08/13 dream 12.44 miles 6.5 mph 90.77 total miles
02/10/13 dream 10.49 miles 5.6 mph 101.26 total miles


----------



## LeynaProof

So Bella and me did the 50 miler at Pow Wow and we got 1st place with a time of 4 hours and 12 minutes and we also won Best Condition!!! Yay!!  

Then on Saturday i rode Rossi in the 25 miler. I rider optioned at 14 miles bc she just did not feel right. The vets could see a little something, but not enough to pull me. But i knew she was not 100 % so no reason in making something small into something big. But she did very good for her first ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> So Bella and me did the 50 miler at Pow Wow and we got 1st place with a time of 4 hours and 12 minutes and we also won Best Condition!!! Yay!!
> 
> Then on Saturday i rode Rossi in the 25 miler. I rider optioned at 14 miles bc she just did not feel right. The vets could see a little something, but not enough to pull me. But i knew she was not 100 % so no reason in making something small into something big. But she did very good for her first ride.


Yipee! HooRay!! 

1st place and Best Condition! WOW

Big Congratulations to you and Bella!!

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## LeynaProof

Thank you!! She was working like a champ!! We won by 35 minutes. I was so proud of her. She ate and drank and just had fun out there. We both did!


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Thank you!! She was working like a champ!! We won by 35 minutes. I was so proud of her. She ate and drank and just had fun out there. We both did!


Smokin hot!


----------



## QOS

wow wee 50 miles is 4 hours 12 min and Best Condition!!!!! That is freaking fabulous!!!!! Congratulations.

It is raining. It is pouring. Gaaaa. Sick of rain. Sick of not being able to get out and ride. 

On the happy side, I went yesterday and picked up my "former horse" Red. OMG I almost squeezed him to pieces I was so thrilled to see him. I had free leased him to someone for as long as they wanted him and they decided to move in a direction that he wasn't suited for so I went and got him in Louisiana. Hubby's bff's child is hubby's godchild and her daughter is 13 and horse crazy. I just got back from presenting her with her own horse. Hubby got his god child a rabbit as a kid so I one upped him and gave her kid a horse. ;-) She couldn't have been more shocked. She does ACTHA rides and they are hauling him to his first ACTHA this weekend. 

I got to spend the day hugging him up. He knew who I was even though it has been 2 years. I couldn't keep my hands off of him. He is stabled in a fabulous place in the forest that backs up to Ebenezer where we ride all the time so the very best part is I will get to ride with him now. Couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## prairiewindlady

I am really enjoying everyone's photos and stories! I can't seem to keep up myself! I've been riding quite a bit but I am usually so tired afterwards that I go straight to bed, lol (I work 3rd shift and typically care for my daughter during the day and ride in the afternoons so my schedule is kind of wacky). 

Leyna - congrats on your 1st place finish! That is awesome! And Phantomhorse, as always, I am enjoying your videos!

In the past week I've been on a couple of short rides, as well as some longer ones. A week ago we went on a 9.2 mile ride in attempt to find a way down to a nearby "river" (which we did). Coincidentally we also ran into the Ringling Bros & Barnum and Bailey Circus Train, which was stopped on the train tracks. Apparently they had been sitting there a while as there were people hanging out in the doorways of the cars. I hung about for about 10 minutes before realizing that they weren't going anywhere anytime soon. I found the end of the train and went around, lol. 


















I was very proud of my pony...even at a standstill those train engines are NOISY! At one point it "whooshed" and I jumped! I swear Thunder looked back and laughed at me! He didn't even flinch


















I am actually having a pit bull problem too. In my case though, I am worried about the dog. He is not emaciated but definitely on the skinny side. He barks ferociously at us whenever we ride past, but I can tell he is just scared. He is chained in the front yard and his water bucket is usually filthy (the last time we went up there he had no water at all). I am not sure that animal control could/would do anything to help him...maybe I should contact a rescue? I just don't know 

Anyway, moving on....here is another random image from one of our shorter rides.










On Wednesday my neighbor called me and asked if I wanted to go riding with her at a nearby park with bridle trails. Of course I said yes! This lady is 72 yrs old and still riding - inspiring! At any rate we had a great time. Thunder made me proud (as always!) I wasn't sure how he would do as this was my first time taking him away from home, but he couldn't have been better. He loaded like a dream, traveled quietly, got along with the other horse and actually was the horse of reason in a couple of cases. The other horse was leery of the bridges and petrified of this yellow caution tape at the side of the trail. We had to practically pony him past the latter! 

No photos from this ride, but I did get a video It's pretty boring...the trails aren't that scenic but it was nice to get out and go somewhere new (and ride with someone else for a change as I ride alone 90% of the time!) 






I also rode today! 










It had rained all night and it was actually still misting when we set out so it was a bit muddy. I decided to check out a trail I'd spotted off the main road that I drive everyday. It is kind of rough and I wasn't sure what we would find. To start out we had to cross a stream and Thunder was not thrilled. Something about the incline, along with the dark dead leaves that had built up on the bank made him uncertain and he balked. I'm not sure what he was afraid of but he really was scared because when I continued to urge him forward he started shaking. I decided at that point that I needed to step up and be the leader so I dismounted, removed my socks and boots, rolled up my pants and led him across the the stream. Eeeeek! It was cold! 

I led him down the trail for a while - that portion had obviously not been used in a while and the only clue was the faint indentation of atv tracks in the leaves. Before long it opened up however and then I spotted orange blazes. Someone obviously visits this trail often enough to maintain it. Awesome!

SO many trails! We stuck to the main, obviously most traveled one but there were others that kept forking off all over the place. Some of them looked used, others were pretty rough. I intend to go back with pruning shears and try to tame the wilder ones at some point










The best part of the day, by far, was our Man From Snowy River moment! The trails were pretty hilly and at one point we came across a 4-5 ft drop-off...so steep it was almost vertical! I started to gather the reins, intending to dismount. I didn't signal Thunder to halt because I figured he would do it on his own as soon as he took in the situation. So imagine my surprise when he never even hesitated, but approached, sat back on his haunches and literally slid down the hill! I automatically gave him his head and leaned so far back could feel the saddle cantle digging into my back! As soon as we "landed" he continued on at a walk as if nothing had happened. I was ecstatic!










We crossed several more streams (without incident, my guess is that the leaves were messing with his depth of field at that first crossing). At one point he waded in, drank (yay - it was the first time I've seen him drink on a ride!), and then started playing! He pawed and pawed...he probably would've liked to lay down but I wasn't about to let that happen, lol! He then surprised me by turning and playing in the white froth that had gathered upstream where the water was flowing over a log. He stuck his nose in and blew bubbles. I swear he was playing with the froth, watching it move as he blew at it!

We also came across another abandoned house! It looks very mysterious...I can't WAIT to explore it. However it was on the other side of the big creek and the way down was rather steep (another drop-off similar to the last). Thunder was getting tired at this point...he had been going up and down and up and down in the slippery mud for a while so I decided that we would come back and check out the house another day.










The trail I was on actually ended up running into another network of trails that I was already somewhat familiar with so we were able to do a loop and head on out. On the way home I got off and jogged beside him for a while. He is so funny when we run together. He makes a funny face and almost grimaces as he cocks his head and looks at me sideways. Such a clown! (Can you tell I love that horse? 










TOTAL MILES FOR 2013 (more or less): 56.8


----------



## QOS

wow wee Gorgeous pictures and congratulations on that Man from Snowy River moment. Love the fall leaves in the pictures. Stunning. 

It is overcast here today and supposed to rain more. Sigh...our woods will not be dry here til summer gets here. We are supposed to ride this weekend up at Ebenezer...we shall see if that happens.


----------



## RiverBelle

oh, I love love love love seeing all the pictures and videos. I have been able to ride recently as the weather hasn't been all that bad, but there isn't anywhere to ride except the roads, and I don't feel comfortable riding on the roads if my horse doesn't have shoes. As soon as I get some shoes on Rose, I will get some pictures.


----------



## NCTrailrider

Prairiewindlady,you really have a nice horse,I hope to find me one that will go out by himself, I have alot of trails near me but I also work crasy hours and hard to find someone to ride with.


----------



## Oreos Girl

This has been a busy week and I thought I should get the pictures processed before I posted.

So Sunday a friend and I went up to 1099 again. Went last month with a different friend. This time neither one of us knew the trails so that was fun. We first started out and thought we were on the wrong trail so we went all the way back out (1/4 mile) and couldn't find another trail so we must have been on the right one. Went back in the way we had started, my friend's dog started dashing around and lost sight of us so we had to stop and call for her for several minutes before she found us. And my horse was hot to trot. He is a spotted saddle horse and my friend has an Arab/paint mix. Oreo thought he was the Arab that day.

This is just a picture of the woods









After we lost this trail we kind of made our own and ended up on what is called the river trail. We had already had over 2 inches of rain that week so the river was up.










We continued up this trail until we got to here


















Decided it was time to turn around at that point. A tree had uprooted beside the bridge, taking the bridge with it.

We saw this cool vine that looked like it had wrapped around something as it had grown but that something was now gone.










And my riding partners for the day were Amy and Puddin









We were taking a break for a few minutes when I got this one.










Amy got a couple of pictures that I stole from her

Oreo and I at the end of the trail sort of speaking.










We got back to the trailer and Oreo just knew where to go. I didn't do any of this. At first he was further away from the trailer than this but we were laughing so hard and Amy was trying to get a picture, he decided he wasn't close enough and moved to where his nose touched the trailer. This is actually Puddin's halter and leadrope though.










And the end of a good ride is always a good roll.










We rode 5 miles exactly that day to bring my total for the year up to 14.7.


----------



## Annanoel

Loving the pictures! QQS, I'm with you except it's been raining, then snowing. The driveway, pastures, trails, hay fields, everything is ice now. DH thought scraping the snow out of the driveway and entry to babies pasture would help, but it actually made things worse.  He feels so bad, stayed up late last night throwing sand and horse-safe salt down to try and fix it. I can't even believe the ice, and I helped him all I could. Attempted a ride yesterday only to find out I can practically do the splits and that my boy is not meant to be an ice skater. It was too scary with all the ice so we rode the parts of the field that were in the sun then headed back. 

Walker didn't put up any fight, and his birthday is in April he'll be three. My trail horse in the making he's doing great! Couldn't ask for a better short ride.

Leyna- your endurance pictures make me wish my arab Charlie wasn't so ruined from his previous owners and his barrel past. Retired him very early at 13 because his mind just isn't there. He can be marvelous one day and shaking in a corner the next, breaks my heart. Charlie is at my aunt's for "retirement." He got a hair cut because his hair was getting too tangled. :-(

Loving everyone's nice pictures! LOL.


----------



## LeynaProof

Leyna- your endurance pictures make me wish my arab Charlie wasn't so ruined from his previous owners and his barrel past. Retired him very early at 13 because his mind just isn't there. He can be marvelous one day and shaking in a corner the next, breaks my heart. Charlie is at my aunt's for "retirement." He got a hair cut because his hair was getting too tangled. :sad:

Aww. He could probably do it. Believe me i have seen some horses with major issues, it takes them a couple of years of long slow patient miles. But they come around and even love doing the sport.


----------



## Annanoel

LeynaProof said:


> Leyna- your endurance pictures make me wish my arab Charlie wasn't so ruined from his previous owners and his barrel past. Retired him very early at 13 because his mind just isn't there. He can be marvelous one day and shaking in a corner the next, breaks my heart. Charlie is at my aunt's for "retirement." He got a hair cut because his hair was getting too tangled. :sad:
> 
> Aww. He could probably do it. Believe me i have seen some horses with major issues, it takes them a couple of years of long slow patient miles. But they come around and even love doing the sport.


Yeah, I've spent years with him overcoming it just astounds me what must be in his head. What is horrible too, it's not disrespect, it's actually fear. Something just snaps in him and he freezes, and shuts down. I can't wait for this summer though I think I'm going to bring him closer to my barn for the summer and see what we can do! He LOVES to go, to run, to trot anything for long periods of time on a good day. I've spent hours some days riding to show no signs of being tired. While I was just about dead, lol. BO has said it's fine as he's 3+ hours away now. Hopefully we make some progress after giving him some real time off! I can't wait. Hopefully he'll pop up on this thread. :wink:


----------



## Sunny

I haven't ridden since Sunday, and that was just a quick arena ride before I gave my little cousin a lesson.

It has been raining Shetlands around here non-stop. It almost cleared today and then came back. I want to ride!


----------



## Annanoel

Wellllll, not the best I got one bareback lap around the arena because everything else is still under ice. Walker took a digger too when he decided to let him self skate. So we just walked a lap, and I lunged for a bit. Then let him play with the babies. Can't wait to get out this weekend and ride though! Sleigh ride on Saturday hosted by the driving club I'm part of. Should be a blast, looking at 15f which is better than we've had and sunny!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, the flooding rain we have had since Sunday has finally ended!  So I ride Drambuie today after cleaning out the stalls and he started out ok but not very fast. Just when we are moving at a 8.6 mph trot and I am asking for more...he steps in a hole with his left hind! Darnit! 

I think I need to take him in for that lameness exam anyway, cause he was stumbling some even before the hole incident. I am getting very discouraged with that horse :-(

Drambuie 2/14 1.65 miles - ytd 39.7


----------



## QOS

So sorry Anita Ann. Just wanted to say

Happy Valentine's to all my forum trail buddies. Hope y'all have a lovely day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

qos said:


> just wanted to say
> 
> happy valentine's to all my forum trail buddies. Hope y'all have a lovely day.


ditto

<3


----------



## RiverBelle

*Finally*

Well, I was finally able to get out and get some pictures of me and Rose! I am still not too comfortable riding her on the roads yet, so I was only able to get pictures from my phone, but I hope they will do.  I had my boyfriend take a picture of me and rose before I hopped off. My boyfriend if scared of horses, and I have only been able to get him on Rose once. Poor guy, he didn't even know what to do, and she took advantage of that and walked over to the tall grass and started eating!! Haha. But, here are some pictures.

We didn't ride much, just about an hour around the house. We went up and down the drive some, down to the neighbors pasture and walked around there some, we went about half a mile of the actual rode because it was flat and I figured she could keep her balance and not slip on the flat part of the road.

But she did so well. The last time I rode, she wouldn't go through water at ALL, but this time she went through it without a problem. She also went through the tall scary grass without wanting to stop and turn around like last time.

We also had a school bus and a huge loud truck run by us too, and she never even batted an eye. She did very very good. I am going to start working on her manners tomorrow though - she likes to run people over when she knows they have food. Haha.

Oh, pictures right.. 

















Here is the big nasty water puddle that rose walked through. What a good girl! 









And here we are when we got back from the ride. 









And my dog also had puppies on the 11th! 2 girls and one boy. I thought I would share


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> So, the flooding rain we have had since Sunday has finally ended!  So I ride Drambuie today after cleaning out the stalls and he started out ok but not very fast. Just when we are moving at a 8.6 mph trot and I am asking for more...he steps in a hole with his left hind! Darnit!
> 
> I think I need to take him in for that lameness exam anyway, cause he was stumbling some even before the hole incident. I am getting very discouraged with that horse :-(
> 
> Drambuie 2/14 1.65 miles - ytd 39.7


There seems to be a lot of holes where your riding......Do you need me to send Bubba and the boys down there with their groundhog rifles?


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> There seems to be a lot of holes where your riding......Do you need me to send Bubba and the boys down there with their groundhog rifles?


There are holes, there are rocks, there are big ant beds, uphill and downhill. I can't ride a straight line anywere it seems...:evil:

Send Bubba & the boys...will the rifles work on the antbeds too?


----------



## Celeste

Armadillos will eat the ants. Then you will have armadillo holes.........

RiverBelle, PUPPIES!!! We need more pictures of the puppies!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Armadillos will eat the ants. Then you will have armadillo holes.........


Armadillos eat fire ants?? Why did I not know this??? 

I would pay good money to rid my life of the ants and their huge mounds!


----------



## Celeste

It is most likely not worth the trade off. They haven't totally destroyed the fire ants, but they do dig up a lot of the nests. Hogs will dig them up too.


----------



## Celeste

The farrier came this morning and the girls got new shoes. I put them out in the pasture for a couple of hours so they would have time to forget about being annoyed at having to be bothered with what they consider to be a waste of their time. Then we took them out for a little short ride. 1.5 miles. Same old route. We are only up to 12.2 miles which is about where we should have been in the second week of January. Oh well.

The ride was extremely muddy. I was afraid that the culvert over the creek was going to be washed out from the 6 inches of rain we got this week. A lot of the dirt was washed away, but we were able to cross it ok. One thing that I noticed is that my horse is much more surefooted in the mud than she was a year ago. I don't know if it is that she has learned to balance better with a rider or if it is just that she has actually started to pay attention to where she is going rather than paying attention to imaginary trolls and goblins.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> The farrier came this morning and the girls got new shoes. I put them out in the pasture for a couple of hours so they would have time to forget about being annoyed at having to be bothered with what they consider to be a waste of their time. Then we took them out for a little short ride. 1.5 miles. Same old route. We are only up to 12.2 miles which is about where we should have been in the second week of January. Oh well.
> 
> The ride was extremely muddy. I was afraid that the culvert over the creek was going to be washed out from the 6 inches of rain we got this week. A lot of the dirt was washed away, but we were able to cross it ok. One thing that I noticed is that my horse is much more surefooted in the mud than she was a year ago. I don't know if it is that she has learned to balance better with a rider or if it is just that she has actually started to pay attention to where she is going rather than paying attention to imaginary trolls and goblins.


So glad you got to ride Celeste! Total mud at my place too! 

It was beautiful here today and I so much wanted to ride but have to work tonight and running a fever, so tried to rest up.


----------



## QOS

so glad you got out a little Celeste. We have had beautiful weather the last two days. Going up to Ebenezer tomorrow to ride. We may or may not spend the night. I have reservations but it is supposed to be 32 degrees at night and camping in the Brenderup is not my idea of fun in 32 degree weather. Went out and brushed my fuzzy babies today. Biscuit is shedding like crazy. 

What a cute little Poodle!! Can't wait to see her puppies ... puppies are just too darling for words.


----------



## BlooBabe

I finally got to hop on Bloo! We didn't get too far before we had to turn back. My pit slipped on some ice in the pond and cut open her leg. Good thing I bring vet wrap with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Celeste

It is good that you had the vet wrap. Is the dog ok?


----------



## BlooBabe

She's fine. just a superficial wound. She slid on the ice and caught herself on a branch frozen in it. She was fine but I didn't want to chance it getting worse, I'm quite the worry wort when it comes to my animals.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got out a couple times, after sitting in the house trying to hack up a lung all week during the nicest weather of the winter! Sitting inside while it was mid-40s and sunny was not any fun and by yesterday I had decided I was going to ride even if it cost me a lung.  Luckily my cough has faded to almost nothing, so I was able to thoroughly enjoy the day.

DH came home from work early so we were both able to go. It was 46, partly sunny, with no wind when we left the barn. Of course the trade-off for the warmth was that all the snow melted into a muddy mess, but riding yesterday was a taste of spring for sure. Only a little over a month until our first competition of the season..




















Last night, of course, it got cold and snowed again. It IS still winter after all. But riding today wasn't too bad, with the temp at 24 but still almost no wind. The footing was somewhat less boggy too, as it was refreezing.





























Hope to get out again tomorrow, so then all the horses will have gone out twice over the weekend.. however the forecast is to be very cold and very windy evil. If only the weatherman can be wrong about that.. 

2013 mileage
...
02/02/13 dream 6.92 miles 5.0 mph 50.28 total miles
02/03/13 dream 8.83 miles 4.9 mph 59.11 total miles
02/06/13 sultan 9.38 miles 5.9 mph 68.49 total miles
02/07/13 george 9.84 miles 5.8 mph 78.33 total miles
02/08/13 dream 12.44 miles 6.5 mph 90.77 total miles
02/10/13 dream 10.49 miles 5.6 mph 101.26 total miles
02/15/13 dream 10.86 miles 5.5 mph 112.12 total miles
02/16/13 dream 15.06 miles 5.6 mph 127.18 total miles


----------



## QOS

Hubby and I went up to Ebenezer this morning to ride with my cousin. We were supposed to stay overnight but it was too cold (getting down to 32 tonight and last night) for sleeping in our trailer! It was 45 degrees when we got up there and generally with the sunshine that wouldn't be real cold but it was chilly! I waited and rode out a little later with my cousin (hubby rode with the bigger group) because she has been quiet sick with an bronchitis. LOL Her husband said he was doing the geriatric ride today. We rode about 2 miles or so. Rode after lunch for about 6 miles and it we did a little trotting and jogging. 

I rolled my dang ankle 3 freaking times on those little sweetgum ball thingies. OMG once I fell against the trailer, the second time if my cousin's husband hadn't been right there I would have fell and when we were leaving I stepped on one in the dark. Dang....my ankle is killing me now. This not being about to walk good is for the birds. 

On the way home, every fricktard in Texas was driving down Hwy 69. Glad we got home before we got ran over!


----------



## Painted Horse

Another 13 miles today. Horses handled the snow and I got some sun on my face. In fact too much sun


----------



## Celeste

It is too cold for me. 26 last night. Cold, cold, cold...........


----------



## Painted Horse

It was 22° when I saddled up and I thought it was great. Got up to 40° as we finished the ride. The horses were sweating big time. Every time we stopped to let them blow, they would drip brown puddles under the belly. I realize just how dirty my horse is.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> It is too cold for me. 26 last night. Cold, cold, cold...........


21 here this morning....dang water got hard last night. I know that's spring time in Montana, but it's darn cold for a southern boy.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We're heading into another cool down & a few days of snowfall-hope it's our last,yesterdays warmth was so appreciated.


----------



## BlooBabe

Went out on Bloo again. The dogs were a mess when I left them behind but I wasn't about to take one and not the other, my pit's in the cone because she spent the night licking and aggravating her cut after chewing off the vet wrap. We got 1.2 miles before it was more rain than snow and headed back. 2.4 for the day, not bad for our first trail of the year. 


10.2 miles to date


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> 21 here this morning....dang water got hard last night. I know that's spring time in Montana, but it's darn cold for a southern boy.


I took advantage of the cold weather to rescue my trailer from the backyard! The ground was hard and I now have it on the driveway for easy access. Of course my neighbors don’t like it on the driveway cause I block the road for a while trying to back the trailer up LOL
Do you want to meet up next Saturday at the battlefield Gunslinger? I need to give Chivas a good ride and want to try out my new S-hack on the trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Painted Horse said:


> It was 22° when I saddled up and I thought it was great. Got up to 40° as we finished the ride. The horses were sweating big time. Every time we stopped to let them blow, they would drip brown puddles under the belly. I realize just how dirty my horse is.


That's one reason I keep a blanket on mine...keeps the dirt (mostly) off the horses 

Painted horse, you make winter riding look fun...and I hate cold weather!!


----------



## QOS

Glad you got the trailer out Anita Ann. I love to keep mine on the driveway. Brenderups are so easy to maneuver.


----------



## BlooBabe

AnitaAnne said:


> That's one reason I keep a blanket on mine...keeps the dirt (mostly) off the horses
> 
> Painted horse, you make winter riding look fun...and I hate cold weather!!


I like having nice fuzzy horses to ride in the winter so I keep them unblanketed. Sometimes I use a quarter sheet, the ones made for riders, if it's really cold out. But I don't have super fun places to ride in the winter like some riders in this thread do. Mostly bogs and trails that because of ice and hidden roots so we have to keep it slow to avoid tripping and slipping. I'd love wide open spaces to let loose on but there isn't much of that here in suburbia.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Glad you got the trailer out Anita Ann. I love to keep mine on the driveway. Brenderups are so easy to maneuver.


I love my Brenderup and they are easy to manuver...I just am horrible at backing up! 

It makes it worse when the line of cars starts growing...glaring at me...gunning their engines as they fly past when I finally make it onto my driveway...there is no other way out of the subdivision except my road :wink:

That is why I put up the carport in the back yard, for the neighbors. But now I need a driveway back there too.


----------



## QOS

I can back it up pretty dang good as long as I can turn around and look behind me. I can't back up too well just using the mirrors. I will have to practice on that some more!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> I took advantage of the cold weather to rescue my trailer from the backyard! The ground was hard and I now have it on the driveway for easy access. Of course my neighbors don’t like it on the driveway cause I block the road for a while trying to back the trailer up LOL
> Do you want to meet up next Saturday at the battlefield Gunslinger? I need to give Chivas a good ride and want to try out my new S-hack on the trails.


Sure, but lets watch the weather...right now there is a 30% chance of rain so I'm good with that.

I'll be in Orlando most of the week. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and the airlines will get me home on time.

Horse trailers are hard to back...I can't say I'm the best at it...and actually, DW is much better at backing the trailer than I am.

Can't ride Sunday......it the DAYTONA 500!!!!!!

Watching it is mandatory for all southern ********.........so, you know where I'll be right?:shock:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite the weatherman's forecast being right, got the boys out for 16 miles today. It was 20 when we left the barn at 10:30am, but the wind was still fairly light at only about 10mph. As we rode, it got progressively worse and worse, but since we were already out, didn't seem nearly so bad as leaving the nice warm house to go into it does.  [When we got back to the barn, I made the mistake of looking at the weather gauge and seeing the windchill was below zero.. glad I didn't look before we left!]



















Ground was pretty thoroughly frozen, so we actually made better time today despite going farther! Horses felt great.


2013 mileage
...
02/06/13 sultan 9.38 miles 5.9 mph 68.49 total miles
02/07/13 george 9.84 miles 5.8 mph 78.33 total miles
02/08/13 dream 12.44 miles 6.5 mph 90.77 total miles
02/10/13 dream 10.49 miles 5.6 mph 101.26 total miles
02/15/13 dream 10.86 miles 5.5 mph 112.12 total miles
02/16/13 dream 15.06 miles 5.6 mph 127.18 total miles
02/17/13 george 16.2 miles 6.1 mph 143.38 total miles


----------



## prairiewindlady

NCTrailrider said:


> Prairiewindlady,you really have a nice horse,I hope to find me one that will go out by himself, I have alot of trails near me but I also work crasy hours and hard to find someone to ride with.


Thanks! He is pretty special!

Unfortunately however, I was riding him earlier this week and I sensed something wasn't right. When I would ask him to trot he would go about 3 steps and then stop. He wasn't visibly lame but since it was out of character I decided not to push him and turn back. Turns out he has sustained a stifle injury that needs time to heal and so he can't be ridden again for a while. My poor boy :-( It's stupid I know but I feel so lost without him. I don't even have the desire to ride any of my other horses just yet...

I am enjoying everyone else's stories and pics though


----------



## QOS

I pulled these pictures off of my Roam Video feed of our ride yesterday.

Just some shots of riding through the forest.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Sure, but lets watch the weather...right now there is a 30% chance of rain so I'm good with that.
> 
> I'll be in Orlando most of the week. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and the airlines will get me home on time.
> 
> Horse trailers are hard to back...I can't say I'm the best at it...and actually, DW is much better at backing the trailer than I am.
> 
> Can't ride Sunday......it the DAYTONA 500!!!!!!
> 
> Watching it is mandatory for all southern ********.........so, you know where I'll be right?:shock:


Sounds like a good plan! I have whole weekends off again, Fri thru Sun, so Saturday works great for me...Sunday being sacred!!!

I think it will just be me & Chivas, I don't think Dreamer is sound again yet :-(

If I can't back my trailer I will ask your DW for help :wink:


----------



## Sunny

Rode about 1.5 miles today in an empty pasture. Sunny was a jerk but it was understandable sinch she hadn't been ridden in a week. Rain, rain, stay away!

Total:
9 miles

We suck. Time to kick it into gear, especially if we are doing LDs this year!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I decided since the horses should be tired from the busy weekend, it would be a good day to try ponying the boys with Dream. Mind you, Dream has never been used as a pony horse nor have either of the boys been asked to pony. But the weather was agreeable and I had my bowl of insanity for breakfast, so off we went!

Started out with George, who tends to be a mellow soul. And indeed, he stayed true to form. He really wanted to just tuck in behind Dream, so took a bit to get him to understand he was supposed to be alongside. Dream patiently tolerated me paying way more attention to him than to her, and made sure we didn't crash into any trees or land in the river. :wink:











After George, it was Sultan's turn. He is a slightly more reactive personality than George and can be very creative (aka, he is smart enough to train the people around him to do what he wants), so I was expecting some sort of challenge. He was less than impressed about going forward when we were in the fields immediately around the house, but when I had the audacity to go into the field across the road, he said game over and just about sat down. After a few moments of asking him to move his feet some way, any way (which he steadfastly ignored), I grabbed the front of the saddle with my rope hand and asked Dream to move forward. Knowing she has pulled downed trees off trail for me before, I figured she would pull. And indeed, she pulled him a few feet down the trail before he had an epiphany and decided that we really WERE leaving the farm after all. After that, he was more than happy to listen to my cues. :lol:











Couldn't have been more pleased with Dream today, though I am probably lucky I couldn't hear her opinions about me!


2013 mileage
...
02/06/13 sultan 9.38 miles 5.9 mph 68.49 total miles
02/07/13 george 9.84 miles 5.8 mph 78.33 total miles
02/08/13 dream 12.44 miles 6.5 mph 90.77 total miles
02/10/13 dream 10.49 miles 5.6 mph 101.26 total miles
02/15/13 dream 10.86 miles 5.5 mph 112.12 total miles
02/16/13 dream 15.06 miles 5.6 mph 127.18 total miles
02/17/13 george 16.2 miles 6.1 mph 143.38 total miles
02/18/13 dream 6.39 miles 4.7 mph 149.77 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good job Dawn & Dream! Cowgirl up LOL

I have been wondering about trying to pony Drambuie while I ride Chivas but was concerned since I've never tried...

Reading about your 1st time have inspired me to try too


----------



## QOS

Dang, Dreams may have missed her calling as a cow pony!!! Good girl!!! Sultan takes his name seriously like Sarge does :rofl:

I didn't ride today - it was too windy. OMG it was blowing with gale force winds at times today. I worked on Biscuit's front hooves and groomed him. That is as much as I got accomplished!


----------



## Celeste

I have ponied horses off of Abby plenty of times. She is agreeable to most anything you ask. (She is now my husband's primary horse.) The Princess tends to try to kick horses that get too close, so I would be a little worried to try it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Dang, Dreams may have missed her calling as a cow pony!!! Good girl!!! Sultan takes his name seriously like Sarge does :rofl:
> 
> I didn't ride today - it was too windy. OMG it was blowing with gale force winds at times today. I worked on Biscuit's front hooves and groomed him. That is as much as I got accomplished!


Denise, you & I seem to have the same weather! By the time I crawled out of bed planning to ride Chivas, The wind was way to strong for me when I am still sick :-( I couldn't stop coughing up a lung or two. At least I am off work for a couple of days...going to rain again tomorrow. Dangit.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Denise, you & I seem to have the same weather! By the time I crawled out of bed planning to ride Chivas, The wind was way to strong for me when I am still sick :-( I couldn't stop coughing up a lung or two. At least I am off work for a couple of days...going to rain again tomorrow. Dangit.


It has been cold here too. You need to see about getting well before you worry about riding. You could get a lot sicker otherwise. Take care of yourself.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It has been cold here too. You need to see about getting well before you worry about riding. You could get a lot sicker otherwise. Take care of yourself.


Yes ma'am. 

The fever is gone, just not the hacking cough. 

It is killing me to not ride :-(


----------



## Celeste

It will be warm soon. It won't be long before we are complaining about the heat.


----------



## QOS

It is bright and clear this morning but I haven't stepped outside yet so don't know how cold it is. It wasn't cold yesterday but good grief it was blowing hard. It felt like March winds were already here. :-(

I am like you Anita - I can't wait to ride. I am going to try to ride at least in the arena today.


----------



## Painted Horse

I pony extra horses a lot. It's no big deal. I've had to let each horse learn what a lead rope under the tail is, that they can't kick the horse I'm leading etc. It's all part of the process. But they learn.

Horses don't seem to get as worried and want to kick if they moving at a walk. If you speed up to a trot, they start wanting more space and are more prone to want to kick their neighbors. So you may want to start at a walk and every time you see them start to lay back their ears or give signals that they may kick. Box their ears or ask them for their attention, Pretty soon they forget about the ponied horse and pay attention to you.

My daughters have grown up and I don't always have enough riders for all my horses. I pony a spare so I can give them all some exercise. Sometimes I change the saddle half way thru the ride, Somes times not. My horses have done this since they were foals. I often rode their dams with the foals at their side, so the youngsters would learn to pick their feet up over roots, rocks, and water crossing.

Here is a Youtube video from last November, We are just walking, nothing fast but both Dave and I are ponying an extra horse. We had brought 4 horses down for the ride so my wife and daughter could join us, But on this particular day, it was just the two riders.


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse, I use the term "box your ears" all the time. :lol: It always reminds me of Bewitched when Uncle Arthur boxed Darrin's ears - literally - with little presents on his ears.:rofl: I think we need a Boxed Ears Emoticon.:lol: (might be showing my age with that reference!)

I have only ponied for a short while and it was a horse that got sick on the trail. It is probably a very good thing for horses to be trained to do in the case of an ill or injured horse on the trail if nothing else.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for the tips on ponying Painted horse, I will keep in mind to walk if there are problems! One reason I am eager to try is to find out if Drambuie does better with another horse around. 

He tripped just walking down the hill to the hay pile this morning and went down on one knee, I think Celeste is right and his hooves need a trim. I'm going to try to pull his shoes off.


----------



## Celeste

Long feet will make them trip. 

Even humans.

When my daughter was five years old, we went to a western wear store. She found a pair of bright red Justin boots that were about two sizes too big for her. That was the smallest pair they had. She wanted them so badly, and she insisted that they fit. I figured she would grow into them, so I bought them. The poor baby tripped and fell over and over. I finally convinced her to only wear them while she rode until she grew into them. Big shoes, long feet, tripping baby.


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm honestly contemplating moving to where ever painted horse is. I want trail terrain like that. Although Bloo would probably die, he's not good with terrain changes, we both kind of let our minds wander and don't pay much attention to where we go unless it's somewhere new. Although that explains why we've gotten lost so many times.

I've only recently started to add ponying to my training regime. Until I worked with Si.ne I never thought to train them to do it but she and Bloo bonded so well I took him out with us sometimes. Sometimes it helps heard bound horses relax out on the trail


----------



## Painted Horse

Or if a rider comes off and gets hurt and you have to bring the horse home with out a rider. That happened a couple times when I used to do a lot of CTR. We had riders come off and break arms, collar bones, and one fellow had an appendicitis attack and he left in one of the P&R vehicles, but somebody had to pony his horse back for him.

But more often than not, I'm just packing in camp, a chain saw to clean a trail or just exercising an extra horse.

My daughters like to ride my hot blooded arab gelding, He gets excited and will kick other horses that get close to him at a trot, They are the ones that started watching his ears and if they saw him lay them back, they would reach up slap his ears and tell him to pay attention. Seeing them do that just reminded me of the threats from my mother.

If you put horses on trails like I ride, They learn to watch where they put their feet. I have a friend who trains horses full time for a living. A fellow brought him a TWH and said the horse tripped all the time. Alma took the horse for a month and said he would work on getting the horse to pay attention. He was riding him an hour a day thru rough country. A week or two in the process, the horse tripped and went down and broke alma's leg and his was out of business for several months while his leg was in a cast. So some horses are just a little more prone to it.

One of the selling points for the Fort Ranch's horses is that they babies start life in the rough western Utah desert. From birth until weaning, they run beside their mothers across rough ground. I've never bought one of their horses, But folks swear they are some of most foot sure horses you can own.
http://www.fortranch.com/about.html


----------



## AnitaAnne

I tried out my new S-hack on Chivas today and he thought it was great! I had no problem direct reining, stopping or backing! I tried longer, looser reins, but Chivas just stretched his nose down into a very light contact. So we were both happy with that! Lovin' the S-hack 
Rode our usual path 2.54 miles, so then I decided to try to pony Drambuie...
Chivas tried to attack Drambuie as soon as I brought him near, so I decided I would just try leading them next to each other. So with a lot of corrections to Chivas they finally were walking ok so I hopped up on Chivas. Talk about a mule, no way would he move with Drambuie there and I didn’t seem to have enough hands, so I got back off. 
Next I looped Drambuie’s lead around the saddle horn & tried to lead them again…BIG blow-up from Chivas and a lot of kicking!! Poor Drambuie!
I decided to give that idea up and plan to practice more of the leading together to see if I can get Chivas to accept him. I may try to pony one of the other horses tomorrow to see if I can get Chivas to understand the process. I think it would be a good skill to learn.
2/19/13 Chivas 2.54 miles ytd 42.3


----------



## Sunny

On Tuesday we rode 3 miles around the usual trails. We trotted two miles in 7 minutes 45 seconds.
Today we went down a nearby rode and did 2.4 miles.



Total: 14.4 miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

I tried the S-hack on Drambuie after getting hay in. He did well with direct reining, but was confused with pulling both reins for stopping or backing. Wasn’t really a problem though, he should figure it out without problem. 
Once again the difficulty with Drambuie was _going _and he started out ok but after a few trot sets he didn’t want to go downhill at all…I mean walking downhill practically not moving he was going so slow. So we went ½ mile and I turned around and went back. 
Then, I am grooming him and he is shedding a lot so I started scratching him with the mane/tail brush and when I went over his right hip it quivered and dropped down. So long story short I located a bump on his spine in a direct line from the scratched spot. I think the lump is our problem. I plan to get him in to the vet for x-rays, but I am very, very concerned :-(


----------



## Celeste

I hope Drambuie is ok. 

It is possible that he just didn't want to go due to being lazy. I'll be interested in what the vet says.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oh no, I hope the lump is nothing serious!


----------



## cpr saves

How are all of you able to get such accurate distances?

Really enjoying the photos, too.


----------



## Celeste

We use GPS devises.


----------



## prairiewindlady

Since Thunder is lame, I took Wings out for a ride on Monday. He had his good and bad moments. I was very proud of how he navigated all the obstacles - he crossed the creek numerous times and went up and down hills without hesitation. However when we stopped to check out the abandoned cabin, he had a breakdown. I tied him briefly while I went inside and he proceeded to throw a fit. I walked out at one point just in time to catch a glimpse of him pulling back and rearing. Bad boy! I was afraid he would break the lead and take off into the woods, so I untied him and remounted. We returned home without incident. I did enjoy taking him out, but I will say that his sole purpose our entire ride was to return home asap (whereas Thunder actually enjoys looking around and getting out). All in all we had a good time and went about 7 miles.

































The highlight of my week so far, however, has been working with this girl. Sorocca is an 8 yr old mustang who was given to me last year after being rescued from a neglectful situation. She has some serious trust issues now due to her past (we were able to trace her history and found she has been through 3 different bad homes). I haven't had a lot of time to work with her in the past year...I have trained a couple horses before but she is something different as she can be very unpredictable, even dangerous at times. She isn't aggressive but she is incredibly smart and will often employ every trick in the book to avoid contact with people. 










I actually backed her and rode her twice a little over a year ago but her under saddle training was put on hold when she started exploding while being tacked. However, since Thunder has been injured I have had the time to start working with her again. The other day I was able to tack her up. Today I RODE her!! 

And I have proof! (You'll have to pardon our lovely Carolina mud!)










It was only for a few minutes but she was very good and I was incredibly proud of her!

Maybe my future endurance mount? Only time will tell! 

-


----------



## prairiewindlady

cpr saves said:


> How are all of you able to get such accurate distances?
> 
> Really enjoying the photos, too.


My phone isn't smart and I don't have a Garmin, so no GPS for me! I use mapmyrun.com


----------



## AnitaAnne

cpr saves said:


> How are all of you able to get such accurate distances?
> 
> Really enjoying the photos, too.


Handheld GPS


----------



## Painted Horse

I use Everytrail on my iPhone


----------



## QOS

I use a Garmin eTrex Ventura HC to track my miles.

Anita Ann - I am hoping and praying he is ok and it is nothing serious. Poor guy. 

Thanks for posting the pictures prairiewindlady!


----------



## Sunny

I use Google Earth. Getting a GPS for the b-day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out very briefly today, as life got in the way. The original plan was DH and I were going to ride this morning, then head down to Harrisburg for the horse expo. Instead, he got called into work for an "issue" so I took Dream and Sultan out on my own.

Weather was pretty unpleasant, with outright temps in the low 20s with a stiff wind (windchill was likely below zero, but I made a point not to look!), and snow showers. I had gotten a couple miles out when DH called and filled me in on the issue - the receptionist quit without notice, so he was there answering calls, etc. It was also a day everyone's heaters decided to break, so service calls were coming in fast (DH owns/runs a heating and air conditioning business). He would have gone out on calls himself, but someone needed to be there to answer phones. So I turned around and headed home (and am currently sitting in the office answering phones!).

On a good note, Sultan was _fantastic_ for ponying. You would have thought he had been doing it for years. He stayed right along side us on a loose line and we even cantered! So while it wasn't a long ride (only did about 4 miles), it was a good one.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, maybe you have found you new calling no pun intended. Sorry about the receptionist...that must have bit. 

That is terrific about Sultan though. How old is Sultan and how long has Dean owned him? He is such a pretty fellow!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, maybe you have found you new calling no pun intended. Sorry about the receptionist...that must have bit.
> 
> That is terrific about Sultan though. How old is Sultan and how long has Dean owned him? He is such a pretty fellow!


 
Actually, her having left unexpectedly is more of a PITA than just covering this week.. as now I am going to have the dilemma of do I keep my current vet tech job or do I take this one. This one pays better, but I am hesitant to work for/with my DH as that just seems like a recipe for disaster up the road. Anybody have experience working with their spouses?


Sultan (and George) are both coming 14. Dean has had them about 7 years now. The boys are half-brothers who have been together their entire lives (born 2 weeks apart). Dean actually went to look at/buy Sultan, but the breeder said it was a package deal or none.


----------



## Celeste

It might work out pretty good working for the DH. Some people get lots of pay raises if they have something going on with their boss.................


----------



## QOS

Well, he made a great deal on the boys!!! 

As for working with hubby - Barry helps me with my cakes - just delivery though. He has rolled out fondant for me once a few years ago when I had hurt myself and didn't have the strength to roll it out. There is a reason pastry chefs used to always be men!!! We get along just fine but don't know about the all day thing.

If he is in and out most of the time on calls with repairs, bids, etc. it might work out just fine. If he is in the office all the time uhh...maybe not! Depends on y'alls temperaments. Barry is an easy going fellow at work - I am sure most people have no idea he can be a bit of a pill at home!!! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Actually, her having left unexpectedly is more of a PITA than just covering this week.. as now I am going to have the dilemma of do I keep my current vet tech job or do I take this one. This one pays better, but I am hesitant to work for/with my DH as that just seems like a recipe for disaster up the road. Anybody have experience working with their spouses?
> 
> 
> Sultan (and George) are both coming 14. Dean has had them about 7 years now. The boys are half-brothers who have been together their entire lives (born 2 weeks apart). Dean actually went to look at/buy Sultan, but the breeder said it was a package deal or none.


So great that your DH kept both the boys together! Does he compete them both? 

I've never worked with a family member, but have know plenty of ppl that do it without problems. 

What about part-time at both positions to see if it will work out? It might be that calls could be routed through his cell phone at slow times, maybe the afternoons. The vet may agree to part time too, in most places they have difficulty keeping good help.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode 3.8 miles today from home. It was probably the last chance to ride before the great floods come in starting tomorrow. So I have ridden 18.5 miles for the year.


----------



## RiverBelle

Well, the rain and snow and cold has been nasty the past week. I have only been able to do some ground work with Smokey, and I have rode Rose only once, bareback, around the house maybe 2 laps. So, no pictures of the horses.

BUT

Everyone enjoyed the puppy pictures! So, I thought I would share them. The puppies were 1 week old on the 18th. My aunt came out today and brought her grandkids. The two boys picked out which puppy they wanted - and of course they pick the only boy. That's fine with me, because I had my puppy picked out as soon as she was born. So, here are a few pictures. Enjoy!

Here is Momma Hershey taking a break from the puppies. I swear, she's not the 'mothering' type. I had planned on breeding her to a reg. toy poodle, but after this 'oops' breeding with a chihuahua/pom mix and seeing how much she doesn't like being a mom, I am going to get her fixed as soon as the pups are weaned.









Here is the Daddy of the puppies. Just to see what the dad looks like. Again, he is a chihuahua and pom mix. He is only about 3 pounds (if he wasn't so fat, that is) and Hershey is about 5 pounds, so these pups will be small. 









He is such a silly dog, lol









Ok, puppy time. This is the first puppy that was born, and is the one I have claimed. It's a little girl. Me and my fiance have been trying to come up with a name, but we're still at a loss.









Here is Puppy number 2. Another little girl. This one is going to be a birthday present for my Mom. She has been wanting a puppy for a while, and her husband keeps saying no... but he can't say no if it's a gift right?  









And lastly, number 3. The only boy. This is the one my aunt and her Grandkids picked out. They named him Monkey, lol.









And here are a few just random pictures.

















I promise I wont spam you with so many pictures next time, lol.


----------



## QOS

Send the dad to me...he is too cute for words!!!!! 

I bet the pups are going to be precious when they start walking around! I love puppies.


----------



## Celeste

Those are the cutest little puppies ever!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Gunslinger, are you & your DW going to be able to ride tomorrow? Sending you a PM and very much looking forward to the ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I have a little update on Drambuie. 

I had the farrier out tonight to pull his front shoes & give him a trim. Lee also checked his hooves with a tester, the left hind has a soft spot, most likely a bruise. He did say he saw no signs of navicular, which is excellent. 

Then I lifted up Drambuie's sheet to show him the back and Lee saw the lump before I even said anything. He checked his back by running his fingers alongside the spine and Drambuie nearly collapsed in the right hind. There is no doubt his back is sore. 

Now, I realize that a farrier is not a vet, but I totally trust Lee and he explained things very clearly, and I could absolutely see his back is the problem. 

So I may try for the chiropractor first, or the xrays first. I am sitting here sick to my stomach though, because I have no idea what I am going to do if he is not fixable.


----------



## Saddlebag

prairiewindlady, be sure to take a metal detector when you return to those abandoned houses.


----------



## Celeste

Sometimes things are not as bad as they seem. I would get a vet to check him over, but he may just need some rest for that back.


----------



## Sunny

My entire family is sick with sinus infections right now. Don't ask me how we all came down with it at once....no clue!

So no riding for me now, but it's actually a good thing because Sun has a sore back. I convinced myself that my saddle fit, but when she showed up sore that was it. Saddle is now for sale and I'm shopping for a new one, an endurance saddle. 
So she will have some time off from riding, just giving her time to feel better. Going to do some lunging and stretching, but that's it for now.


----------



## NeighAngel

I'm new here. I am going to join in on this...sounds like fun and it will be nice to have a total at the end of the year! I have no idea of my miles from Jan first til now...but going for a ride tomorrow so I'll start then! This is a great idea.


----------



## QOS

Went riding today at The Preserve which is 60 miles from my house. They are creating a RV park with equestrian sites with 20 miles of trails. It is on The Trinity River and we had a camp about 10 miles upriver from there when I was growing up. 

It was kind of like an introductory ride and it was a group of folks I didn't know. I forgot my dang Contour Camera :-( and didn't get pictures of all the deer running all over the place.

Nice place to ride - wide white sand beach like the one my cousin, Darren and I used to run across, frying the bottom of our feet before we got in the water. :lol: 

Only one issue - the guy dressed like he was going on a mountain ride (bed roll, chaps, canteen, scabbard) at the end of the ride galloped up towards us, my horse had a mini meltdown thinking either danger or woo hoo lets run...but the lady just behind me had her horse melt down and she came off, her horse ran off chasing the guy galloping by. He is then running around trying to cowboy up and catch the horse. My cousin gets off to tend to lady moaning on the ground while I hold the horses. Dime Store Cowboy is then running towards us chasing the ladies horse. OMG what a nightmare. My cousin said lady was ok. (she is ER nurse director) and then we find out Dime Store Cowboy is her son. OMG he had cantered past us earlier on the trail but the horses were ok with it. 

We rode a little over 6 miles. We are planning on getting a yearly pass to ride there. The last picture is a pink trailer. Would have been cute in purple!


----------



## Celeste

He got his own mother ditched? That boy is grounded for life.


----------



## QOS

He should be. He looked to be in his early 20's. The lady told Kellie that she had come off the week before. Her horse was a grey Arabian looking mare. The horse was just standing right in front of me calm as can be after running all over the place. Biscuit and Elan were a little anxious and wrapping all over each other. I think Elan would have got up in my lap if he could have.:lol: He is black and he had blonde hair all over his face from he and Biscuit rubbing all over each other to make sure they were safe! :lol: They are both so funny.

The man directing the trail ride did say in a nice tone something about those with certain riding habits wouldn't be invited back. :lol:

I do remember when he was blasting past me and Biscuit's back end felt like it was bunched up past his nose and he was shaking his head and jumping around that I hollered at him "what is WRONG with you?" :evil:

He never once apologized that I could hear for causing a ruckus that ended up with his own mother on the ground. 

He was dressed up like a cowboy movie star and so was the horse but he sure didn't know trail manners at all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

People who behave that way are so frustrating, as they make anybody with a horse look bad! And they are never the one who winds up hurt. 

Haven't been riding at all this weekend, despite pretty warm weather. Instead been stuck inside at the homeshow helping DH. I know the business pays the bills for the ponies, but why can't it happen during crappy weather?!


----------



## QOS

You're right Dawn...they just go along their merry way leaving others to clean up their mess. :evil: 

Sorry you're stuck inside. I want to go to the barn right now and play with my ponies. They are way too much fun.


----------



## Painted Horse

We loaded up and headed South on Thursday. Ride Brackens Loop on Friday and Snow Canyon on Saturday then drove home in a snow storm .


But we had great Southern Utah weather for the rides. Temps around 56° and blue skies on Friday that turned into overcast grey skies on Saturday as the cold front approached.

We rode out the Grapevine, then turned onto Brackens Loops and Old Spanish trail, after getting back to the truck we headed out on a second loop around the Dino Cliffs. It had a lot of sand that was good for the barefoot horses.

















On Saturday we headed over and rode off the Upper lookout of Snow Canyon and rode down into 3 ponds canyon. This trail had a lot of volcanic rock and I noticed the horses getting a little sore footed and watching where they were steeping. There was also a lot of sand,









This was the first of the 3 ponds. Not a lot, but when you are in the desert, Any water is welcome.









Coming down trhu some of the volcanic rock areas

















Dropping down into Snow Canyon.

















All total for two days of riding, I got in 34 miles of trails.


----------



## Celeste

I want to move to Utah!!!

No riding this weekend. It rained so much that we have considered building an ark. We have enough pets to pretty much fill it up already.


----------



## NeighAngel

I took Hansel (call name for Skip) on our first trail ride together today. We went with two other friends. We had a blast. We only went about 5 miles but it was a great time! Hans was the perfect gentleman! 










Hans on the left and Ace on the right...









Valerie working her horse Nora before we rode out...









It was so warm and Sunny today! The boys waited so patiently while Val warmed up Nora. 









Lots of open fields...









And lots of old barns...


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, my question is how long is a cubit?

Just 2 more days of rain for the week.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, my question is how long is a cubit?
> 
> Just 2 more days of rain for the week.


Thanks to google...... 450 X 75 X 45 feet. Hmmmm. Think all my critters would be comfortable in that?

Definition of CUBIT :: any of various ancient units of length based on the length of the forearm from the elbow to the tip of the middle finger and usually equal to about 18 inches (46 centimeters)

the Ark's dimensions were at least 135 meters long (300 cubits), 22.5 meters wide (50 cubits), and 13.5 meters high (30 cubits). That's 450 feet long, 75 feet wide, and 45 feet high
How big was Noah's Ark? What were the dimensions?


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, we finally made it out to Warden Station today, and rode the white trail with a family we met there. So the good news is I now know where we missed the turn the other day!! 

The bad news is that Chivas did not like being at the back (one of their horses was a kicker) and had a fit for the first 2.5 miles! Then of course he spooked at everything under the sun! 

So, I couldn't take a single picture during the ride, most of it I had to put Chivas nose practically to his chest to keep him as slow as the others :?

He was the psycho-prince! 

But here are a couple of pictures, one of Jenny and Dreamer with our new friends in the background, and one of Chivas in his new s-hack and stowaway bag, looking handsome


----------



## Celeste

If we ever get to ride together, it may be psycho-prince meets psycho-princess. Lol. On the bright side, he was willing to go.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh, forgot to say we rode 4.05 miles @ 3.8 mph, ytd = 46.3 

Dreamer and Chivas were both still ready to go farther, but the other horses were to tired to go on another ride. They had camped out and rode yesterday too. 

So Jenny took Dreamer over to practice jumping some logs! We finished up with a huge ice cream cone in town. yummy! 

Utah is so beautiful!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> If we ever get to ride together, it may be psycho-prince meets psycho-princess. Lol. On the bright side, he was willing to go.


It would be a psycho ride for sure! Chivas never has a problem with go, he has a listening problem and refusal to look where he is going problem! Plus spooking often for no reason at all...

He's not very fond of Whoa either! The s-hack didn't not give me very much control either, but it was a lot of fun! It would have been even more fun if I could have let him have his head & GO


----------



## QOS

Glad you got out AnitaAnne and sorry you were riding PsychoPrince.

I am curious though about the back of your Brenderup. It looks different than mine. Can you post of picture of it? I am always curious about the different styles of B'ups!


----------



## QOS

Oh..yeah...someone posted some pictures taken of the ride we made yesterday on FB and I was able to get some of the river that were way better than what I took....


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Glad you got out AnitaAnne and sorry you were riding PsychoPrince.
> 
> I am curious though about the back of your Brenderup. It looks different than mine. Can you post of picture of it? I am always curious about the different styles of B'ups!


Thanks Denise! PsychoPrince comes out around other horses...he was a challenge today for sure, I am just glad he is not a huge horse, cause he would be hard to control! 

Here is some more pictures, 1st one from today the other one from a previous ride. I don't have a lot of pictures of the back of the trailer, sorry. 

But can you show a picture of yours so I can see the difference?


----------



## QOS

This is the back....I will have to take another one tomorrow closer up. I have pictures of the back but all have the ramp down!!! It is not this clean on the top anymore! I wish I had a place to put it under cover. I love this trailer and want to keep it forever!


----------



## AnitaAnne

It is really hard keeping the top clean Denise cause the Brenderup is so tall! I am not sure I could keep a white trailer tooling clean, the brown color is hard enough!

I guess the legs on our trailers are different? I can't see anything else different, but i am sure the inside is different too. What I really need is a head divider, because Dreamer never gets his hay when traveling with another horse cause he is bottom of the pack.


----------



## QOS

I can't reach the top of it! I can barely reach all of the sides. 

There is a Brenderup FaceBook group and you can ask there if anyone has a head divider for sale. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## BlooBabe

I sold all of my tack I haven't used in years or that no longer fits and went a little crazy buying new tack for Bloo. His color is yellow and I can never find anything in the tack stores so I went to the wonderful interwebs and bought him new tack. I was looking for a new saddle pad but I'm not sure what kind to get him so that's all I need when I make a decision. I'm very excited he's still ride-able and I should be out of the brace and walking on my own again by the time everything arrives. Needless to say I'm a little excited about finally being able to really explore the trails.


----------



## LeynaProof

Went to a ride in Laurel, MS this past weekend. It was called Blazing Saddles. It rained from 7pm Thursday night to 3 am Friday morning. So the trails were a muddy mess! But still had loads of fun. I pulled Bella at 40 miles bc she had over extended and was a little sore on her left hind. But she is getting better. Here is our picture!


----------



## Painted Horse

NeighAngel

What is all that green stuff in your photos?

The desert here is brown and my home is white or mud


----------



## dbhrsmn

I got out on PC again today.... finally. between work, bad weather and the flu when the weater was nice, it has been a little while. We went 8.5 miles.









It was a pretty nice day. PC was doing great, then got really nervous. after a couple minutes we came up on a big Mule deer buck that had been killed by a mt. lion. I guess she had a reason to be nervous.


----------



## Painted Horse

dbhorseman, How high up the mountain where you riding?


----------



## NeighAngel

Painted Horse....

He have had sooooo much rain, I'm thinking this will be one of the greenest Springs in a long time!


----------



## RiverBelle

Leynaproof, Do you have to pay to be in those endurance races? And if so, how much do they typically run? Just curious, as I was training for endurance a while back but never actually got anywhere, lol


----------



## prairiewindlady

Wings and I had a fantastic ride yesterday evening. We got a late start and were out well after dark (so no pics) and our route wasn't the most scenic but I was very pleased with my horse. He had a real good attitude and willingly did everything I asked of him.

Although we didn't get anything last night I thought I would include a short video clip from a week ago






*
2013 MILES
Thunder: 56.8 miles
Wings: 26.3 miles*


----------



## LeynaProof

RiverBelle said:


> Leynaproof, Do you have to pay to be in those endurance races? And if so, how much do they typically run? Just curious, as I was training for endurance a while back but never actually got anywhere, lol


Yes, there is an entry fee usually anywhere from 75 to 95 dollars.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Hello all! Long time no update. It has been raining constantly here in Mississippi I feel like, and on the few days it is dry enough to ride I have been stuck in with school work. Got Drift over a major case of thrush in one foot, which was quite a chore. He is still healing from it but doing loads better.

Decided to go on a short 30 minute ride Sunday. Had an accident :/. We were going for a nice easy lope with a friend and Drifter was doing great. I asked him to open up a litlte when we came to a field and the base of a hill I sometimes like to let him run up. Some birds flew up from the tall grass next to us and my friend's horse spooked and bolted. Drifter and I were riding up on a small ditch we always jump, so I got up in 2 point expecting him to clear it. Well because my friends horse bolted he spooked and gave a pretty good "holy crap" buck! I ended up flying over his head. I flipped over his neck and head and landed right in front of him. It was a pretty hard fall. We were really booking it at the time. 

He is a saint! though! As soon as I came out of the saddle he slammed on the brakes and came to a dead stop. I landed on my shoulder right in front of him, if he would have kept running he would have ran over me. I was so proud of him!! My friend had trouble regaining her horse and coming back to my aid and since I had knocked the breath out of myself all I could do was lay on the ground and try to get my breath back once I had crawled to the side so I was no longer directly in front of Drift. He was SO GOOD. Did not move a muscle for the entire 10 minutes I was on the ground until my friend rode back up. Even then he didn't move, but she had a hold of his reins for me just in case.

Thankfully I had on my helmet and managed to protect my head as I fell. Sadly I had an AC joint separation on my shoulder and a fractured humerus. No riding for 6-8 weeks, and probably longer due to the shoulder injury. No surgery required though! Which is a blessing. Things could have been a lot worse. As it is my entire left side is black and blue, but at least I am still breathing.

It just goes to show you never know when something will happen. I already miss riding. Don't know how I am going to survive until almost May! 

Bad things come in 3's as my grandma used to say! Drifter was due for another injury (i swear he gets them like clockwork. What is with this guy). He was playing around in the pasture this morning and fell on his face. BO called me and said he fractured a tooth and it seems to be swelling and causing him pain so I am going to meet the vets out there this afternoon in the next few hours. Wish us luck! We are an accident prone pair it would seem :/

And of course updated pics of the happy guy


----------



## Celeste

Ouch. That was a tough fall. I'm sorry you got hurt and I'm glad it wasn't worse. I hope you heal up quick. Don't push yourself.


----------



## AnitaAnne

DriftingSadow that is tough luck you are having:-( I hope you recover soon! 8 weeks is a long time to wait to ride. Bummer. 

Then poor Drift! To break a tooth! Jeez that is the weirdest thing I ever heard of!


----------



## RivendellNative

I absolutely LOVE looking at everyone's pictures! It makes me want my first horse so much more though. There's a riding stable down the road from us, so when I get my horse this year expect a ton of pictures of us on the trails! *Puts on a determined face*

Sorry for hijacking! 

-Kennedi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow

Thanks Anita Anne! And I know! My BO attributed it to his fall in the pasture because she said they saw him fall right onto the front of his face, but my vet says he also could have been kicked or any other number of things. It is just the one tooth though, no other tooth is damaged. It has a splintered part sticking out from the top and a deep crack that goes halfway down. Mild swelling on that side and he munches his hay fine but is refusing his grain and will paw and swish his tail in annoyance whenever he tries to graze. Vet got called for a colic emergency this afternoon so he told me to give him bute tonight and he would be out first thing in the morning. I don't know anything about tooth issues. Not sure if they will pull it or what? Aren't hirse's teeth constantly erupting? Wondering if it will just grow out. But at the same time it's obviously uncomfortable for him. Interested to see what my vet will say. A good friend is also facing fighting an infection in her horse's coffin bone so please keep her and her horse in your prayers as well! The horse is in the vet school for surgery. It's like the winter of bad juju down here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

ugh...that was a tough fall. Glad your horse stopped and didn't run over you! Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Celeste

I hope that the tooth will be broken in such a way that it will grow back. Horses are luckier than us in that respect.


----------



## NeighAngel

I managed to work in 2 miles yesterday before the rain set back in. It was so cold though. Sunday it was in the high 60's and Sunny!! Yesterday in was low 30's freezing and windy and then the rain set in until late this afternoon. I swear...you could go swimming in my front yard!


----------



## dbhrsmn

Painted Horse said:


> dbhorseman, How high up the mountain where you riding?


I wasn't very high, around 7,000 feet elevation. I just rode out from town. He was only about a mile west of highway 89. This buck was one of 6 or so mature bucks that were eating out of my hay stack a couple months ago.














He has a 28 inch wide spread. Cougars make pretty short work of a deer. I can't fault PC for getting nervous when a cat big enough to take a deer this big is in the area.


----------



## Painted Horse

I've been amazed at how fast the kills disappear when I've found them. One day almost a whole deer laying there, Tomorrow it's all gone.

We were down in St George for the weekend riding. I wondered about getting a little higher up the mountain for a ride. But the warmth felt so good, figured I'd stay low and enjoy it.


----------



## dbhrsmn

PH I don't blame you. I was off the last three days and only one was worth riding. Even on that day, yesterday, it started out at -3 and got up to 44. It was the only day we didn't have a stiff cold north wind. When it is warm it is muddy up here still. But I have to get out and ride. 
I saw and scared a cat off of a full grown cow elk a few years ago. I was in my truck, it only ran about 50 yards and watched us til we left. The elk was still flinching. The next day all that was left was hide and spine. The cyotes found it and finished off what the cat didn't eat in a few hours. 
I think I passed your rig on your way down Thursday. It looked like the pics you posted anyway. My brother and I went up to the hunting expo and were headed back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse

I ran into the hunt expo Thursday morning and validated my entry and left with out seeing the show. So I was on the road around 2pm. Drive down wasn't bad. It was the drive home Saturday night that was white knuckle.


----------



## BlooBabe

We had beautiful weather yesterday so of course my horse has to be a total pill. He slid in some mud and he got stuck in the round pen fence. He proceeded to fight the paneling until the pins broken and the entire pen fell down. He stopped struggling after the pen was destroyed and after he looked around stood like an angel hoping I wouldn't notice what he'd just done. He was holding the leg that got stuck off the ground so I was afraid he'd broken it but he walked over to me and put his head flat against my chest in his 'I'm sorry mom, please don't be mad, I'm just a silly horse' pose. I taught him to do it as a trick, when I tell him to 'say sorry' that's what he does. Metal pins can be replaced and fences can be put back up, so I was just relieved Bloo was uninjured. I swear he does the scariest stuff just to show me how much I'd lose if I had to put him down. BO was a little miffed about the pen but when Bloo said sorry to her too she laughed it off and helped me put it back up.


----------



## QOS

Glad Bloo was ok after the fight with the round pen!

Thanks for posting the pics y'all. A friend of ours lost her stallion last year to two big cats about 50 miles from me. He most likely was attacked on the ground and he was in a 40' pen. Wow. We were all shocked. But to the cats a horse is just another meal. Can't fault wild animals for doing what comes natural to them.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to hear everyone had been out riding (though sorry to hear about falls and broken bones :shock. 

As I expected, now that I have returned to work the weather is going to be horrible on my days off. It started raining yesterday and hasn't stopped since. The temp has come up enough to melt he surface, but underneath is still frozen. After landing on my butt just taking hay out into the pasture, I figured it was just too slippery to be safe to ride today. So instead I have been stuck doing housework! :twisted:

We are away part of this weekend, but fingers crossed we can get out on Sunday when we return. I am having major withdrawl!!


----------



## QOS

Sorry you busted your buns Dawn. That bites. Ugh...bad weather seems to plague us on our days off and be beautiful clear skies on days we can't. So wish I had been riding today but had to grocery shop and that takes forever to get ready for weddings. I keep saying "Cake pays for horses...Cakes Pay for horses!"


----------



## AnitaAnne

You are so right Denise! I think I'll move to Hawaii where it is always 75 & sunny 

Drambuie has an appointment with the vet tomorrow afternoon. I am praying the x-rays show something that can be cured or maintained well enough to ride him without restrictions. That is my goal.


----------



## BlooBabe

My days off are usually rainy and gross but I'd rather not ride than have to wash off 2 muddy dogs before letting them into the car or house.


----------



## AnitaAnne

BlooBabe said:


> My days off are usually rainy and gross but I'd rather not ride than have to wash off 2 muddy dogs before letting them into the car or house.


Can't the dogs stay in while you ride??


----------



## Gaited07

I don't know how many miles I actually travel but each ride is on average 8 miles and then there are those around 20.

This year I will not be able to ride as many miles due to a slight set back of breast cancer  But fear not, I WILL be back in the saddle in no time!

This is from Feb. 6, 13 Logandale trails (back of Valley of Fire) this is a ride that I have been promising my daughter for quite a while.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Super fabulous pictures Gaited07!! Thanks so much for sharing 

Sending many prayers your way to beat the BCa!


----------



## QOS

Sending up prayers for you Gaited07. Gorgeous pictures!!

AnitaAnn...praying for your boy. Hope it is something that is easily managed or cured.


----------



## BlooBabe

AnitaAnne said:


> Can't the dogs stay in while you ride??


They're medical dogs so they have to be with me 24/7.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Hey Gaited, glad you are getting your riding in. Sorry about the breastcancer. Hope you are back in the saddle quickly. I remember you from BWF.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Gaited 07-love the pics! Sending prayers on vanquishing the BC! You sure have a lovely place to ride-don't forget-time in nature is very healing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Update on Drambuie:

I'm back for the vet and the news is not good:-(

Drambuie has "kissing spine" and it is not a new issue. Some of the spinal spaces are amost closed. He has had this problem for a long time

He also has a tendon popped off his spine. Maybe a new injury, maybe from something previous, but re-injured when he went down in the hole. 

His knees look funny because he had screws in them as a baby, an older type surgery done for crooked legs in foals. This is not a problem, just some history. Surgery as a baby might explain his strong affection towards people. 

Also he is 9 not 7 yrs old.

So, the 1st thing to be done is let the horse rest until the tendon is repaired. To keep horse less active I am to put him in a small, level lot by himself. (I don't have a level spot, or a separate pen) 

The tendon should be better in 3 months or so. No riding of course.

2nd step once tendon is healed, then he will need to get injections, it will be trial & error to see what will work.

Then he will need to be worked slowly and carefully to build up his back muscles. Horse must be worked in a round frame. 

Maybe, at that point, he can be restarted under saddle and be carefully managed. 

My previous horse, Baby, that I had to put down in March 2012 had repeated tendon issues in his fetlocks because the small bones in his feet were crumbling up and the tendons kept popping off. I wasn't able to ride him for the last 5 years of his life due to his condition.

So now, I finally find a sweet horse to fill the hole left by Baby, and he has kissing spine and a tendon popped off. 

I am sick to my stomach. Heading to bed, I'm too sad.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne,
I am so sorry. That just really sucks. I wish I could do something to help.


----------



## Sunny

Very sorry to hear that, Anita.

Sunny is still off work. Her back was a little less sore yesterday. Still very touchy with the curry but it took more pressure with my fingers to get a reaction. So, at least I know the off-time is helping.

I'm REALLY hoping she feels up to par by the 16th... because it's ROCKFORD!!! The most awesome, fun trail ride in the area. So, keep your fingers crossed we can go!
If not, oh well, we will hit it in the fall. Though I would rather go in the spring when it's cooler!


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann I am so sorry about Drambuie. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NeighAngel

I got in about 5 more miles today! That puts me at about 20. I'm way behind others at this point but the weather is starting to cooperate finally! 

This is Chopin, my Tennessee Walker, from today.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry to hear the news on Drambuie-that really sucks. Healing vibes being sent your way.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Drambuie has "kissing spine" and it is not a new issue. Some of the spinal spaces are amost closed. He has had this problem for a long time


One of my friends endurance horses has this. For a long time she thought the issue was saddle fit, but after a good year of playing the saddle game (including having several professional fitters out), she did X-rays and got this diagnosis. However, she has since rehabbed him and he was in his first endurance ride earlier this month!! When your boy is ready to get back to work, I would be happy to talk to her about her rehab process.

Meanwhile, lots of prayers and good vibes for fast and complete recovery from the tendon issue!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> One of my friends endurance horses has this. For a long time she thought the issue was saddle fit, but after a good year of playing the saddle game (including having several professional fitters out), she did X-rays and got this diagnosis. However, she has since rehabbed him and he was in his first endurance ride earlier this month!! When your boy is ready to get back to work, I would be happy to talk to her about her rehab process.
> 
> Meanwhile, lots of prayers and good vibes for fast and complete recovery from the tendon issue!


Thanks Dawn, i am trying to be more hopeful. I really thought he would be a good LD horse, maybe 50 miler, but, well, I don't know...

I really appreciate everyone's concern & prayers. 

We will get through this. I am considering turning out Drambuie with Dreamer the older horse during the day while leaving Sassy & Chivas the two more energetic ones inside during the day and turning them out at night. 

Basically doing the turnout in shifts to hopefully avoid pasture antics around Drambuie to allow his tendon to heal up. I can't do anything about the fact that my pasture is on the side of a hill with no real level spots. I think Drambuie would go loopy if he had to stay in all the time, and cause more problems.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, that is encouraging news for AnitaAnn. Hopefully Drambuie will be able to be rehabbed like your friends horse. We will keep praying for him.


----------



## prairiewindlady

NeighAngel - your Walker is gorgeous! What part of NC are you in? I'm in the Piedmont/Triad area, near Burlington.

Wings and I took a short ride yesterday. We didn't go very far and weren't out that long as it was getting dark fast. We stopped by an abandoned cabin almost directly across the street, but Wings was antsy so we didn't stick around. Although he is older than Thunder, Wings is just as energetic! He also has a tendency to be "sillier" at times. *shakes head* Still, he is quite fun to ride!



































2013 MILES
Thunder: 56.8 miles
Wings: 28.4 miles


----------



## Celeste

I just haven't been able to face this cold weather. I wish it were spring.


----------



## QOS

Going riding in the morning and I can't wait! OMG it was pretty dang breezy and cold this morning. I delivered a wedding cake on the beach at 9:15 and OMG it was freaking chilly this morning with a pretty stiff breeze. The wedding was outside and the sister in law said the bride was not fond of cold weather. Ugh...she chose the wrong day!! Clear blue skies but breezy and cold. Spent the day in Galveston..the land behind the seagull and pelican is on Boliver Peninsula where we ride! It would have been a little cold to ride this morning on the beach! We rode the ferry and it was gorgeous!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I picked the coldest day of the year to go and ride my horse. I picked up Amy and her horse Pudding and we meet Becca and her horse Wedgie and went to a new place for us called Mingo Trails. We had the place to ourselves since we were the stupidest people in the area. (Well there were a bunch of people going to a horse show in Byron, so maybe not.) We were dressed to the hilt (keeping in mind that we are weak Georgians so it was 43 degrees). It was quite the adventure. Especially for my frind Amy. First she got kicked by Becca's horse Wedgie. Wedgie nailed Amy in her foot. She hasn't gotten it x-rayed yet, but probably broken. Keeping with the tough ridin girls, we kept riding. Then Amy's horse Puddin layed down on her. So with her injured foot, she had to hobbled off. Pudding got up and shook. We think his girth was too tight. After figuring out how to remount, we kept riding. We finally turned for the trailer when we thought the temperature dropping.

We rode 6 miles. We are hoping to ride again next Sunday, then I am doing an ACTHA ride on the 15th.

Total for the year is 20.5 miles.

On a side note, I am fascinated by the ability of our trail horses. None of the three horse had ever been to this place before, we get them out of the trailer, saddle them up and head out. They are just not fazed by this at all. Well Puddin is convince there is a murderous tree stump out there and it just might be the next one that we see. But all he does and gives it the evil eye as he passes. Poor Puddin had to go past a lot of stumps at one point of the trail. Of course that said, if I took Oreo to an arena with people sitting in the stands and flashes going off. I could start looking for him in the rafters somewhere.


----------



## prairiewindlady

They say necessity is the mother of invention. For my part, I have found that we often overlook what is right in front of us. Not having a horse trailer has eliminated the possibility of my traveling to known bridle trails or parks, but I am discovering a wealth of trails local to me! Wings and I headed out today with the intention of checking out another old house (haha I'm slightly obsessed) and accidentally stumbled upon a trailhead just behind it. 










It has been kept up and went way back! The crazy part though is that it, literally, turned into a maze. Every 30 or 40 feet another trail would split off and then another, and another. After a while I got turned around and realized I wasn't quite sure of the way back. I decided to turn around the stick to what seemed to be the most well traveled trail, but it was starting to get dark and I'd left my cell phone at home (something I never do), so I was starting to get a little worried. 










For once I was glad that Wings is always so focused on going home...he knew the way as well or better - as it turned out - than I. At the same time he was very good about "taking my suggestions" and wasn't overly pushy. At one point he hesitated and kept looking down one of the trails and I realized that he was right - and that it was the way home! 










The sun was setting as we reached the main road and headed home.










The rest of our ride was pretty unincidental. There was, however, an unusually high volume of traffic on the roads and I got both complimented and flipped off by different drivers within 5 minutes of each other, lol. Comes with the territory I guess!










Wait for the green light!

I'm honestly not sure how far we went, because I don't have GPS and it's pretty hard to track trails via satellite, but I think it's safe to say it was somewhere between 5.5 and 6 miles

*2013 MILES
Thunder: 56.8 miles
Wings: 34.1 miles*


----------



## Painted Horse

Backcountry horsemen had a scheduled ride, So I joined them for some company and to see a new place.

They rode out at Stockman, It was just wandering thru the sagebrush and junipers. No real trail. They had a really big turn out, Maybe 40-50 riders. I was so glad to see them break into two groups. The organizer said, Everybody that wants to ride faster go that way and I'll lead those who want to enjoy a slower pace this way. 


I went with the fast group and there were only 7 of us. Mostly on foxtrotters and we gaited along at reasonable speed. Everytrail on my smart phone said we covered 10 miles.

Nothing really fantastic. Just a warm day in the sunshine









Got to work a lot on neck reining as we zigged and zagged through the sage brush


----------



## Celeste

Beautiful pictures (as usual) Painted Horse. I am wondering what your definition of "warm day" is. I somewhat suspect that it may be a little different from my definition. Warm days are not snowy.


----------



## QOS

Got out with my cousin today in beautiful blue sky weather. Perfect temperature. Not hot - not cold. We went in the woods today and around some mud holes and were surprised to see how dry certain spots were. Got too wet and we turned around, went down the trail to Cattail Marsh and went out there. Bird watchers up there with some telephoto lens that I am sure they could have taken a picture on the moon with! Past the drilling that is going on for a pipeline going in. Lovely ride...did a little trotting but I kept losing my balance. :-( Can't wait til they figure out what is wrong with me so I can get better and ride!! We went back up the bayou and woo hoo there was our friend the alligator - first one we have seen this year. He was sunning himself and didn't bother to slither into the water. I guess he decided that after last year we were no threat to him.









We went into the woods by the road to a bunch of mud and water for just a little ways and then nice dry trails. Over the huge matts they have down for drilling and didn't hit water again really til right by the stables. Biscuit stopped and gave a huge eyeballing to a tree piece on the ground. You would have swore it was an alligator!! Fun ride of 4.4 miles. Ready to go again!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got some saddle time!!!

While momma nature started out being not very nice (it was 23 and snowing sideways in a nasty wind when we left the barn), she settled down and actually gave us a pretty decent day to ride when all was said and done (the snow had given way to mostly cloudy, temps in the upper 20s with moderate wind). 

The horses were fresh to the point of some silliness (even Dream was fake spooking at nothing to protest not being allowed to go full speed through the muddy places). We did 21.75 miles (including about 3200 feet of elevation gain) and they were still raring to go when we finished!




















2013 mileage
...
02/08/13 dream 12.44 miles 6.5 mph 90.77 total miles
02/10/13 dream 10.49 miles 5.6 mph 101.26 total miles
02/15/13 dream 10.86 miles 5.5 mph 112.12 total miles
02/16/13 dream 15.06 miles 5.6 mph 127.18 total miles
02/17/13 george 16.2 miles 6.1 mph 143.38 total miles
02/18/13 dream 6.39 miles 4.7 mph 149.77 total miles
02/21/13 dream 3.52 miles 5.2 mph 153.29 total miles
03/03/13 dream 21.76 miles 6.4 mph 175.05 total miles


----------



## QOS

Glad you got out Dawn. I am so jealous of all your miles!!! Hoping the weather cooperates this month!


----------



## Painted Horse

A warm day around here this time of year is mid 50's with Blue skies and no wind. Who cares about the snow. I wasn't sitting on it.

Horses haven't started to shed yet. But it won't be long now. 
I kinda hate this weather. Grounds muddy, horses are sweating, cinches and breast collars need a serious cleaning when we get done as well as washing the mud off the truck and trailer.


----------



## jamesqf

Celeste said:


> I am wondering what your definition of "warm day" is. I somewhat suspect that it may be a little different from my definition. Warm days are not snowy.


It's different out here in the West, especially at higher elevations. You can easily have snow on the ground and air temps in the 60s & 70s during the day (which will drop below freezing shortly after sunset.) And you can have 70 degrees at noon, and half a foot of snow by evening...


----------



## apachewhitesox

I'm glad to see everyone out enjoying their horses on trail rides, at least somebody is. Hopefully I will be joining you all again soon, it's annoying when nothing seems to work so you don't have time to ride.


----------



## BlooBabe

I've got a 25 mile ride planned in a few weeks. I've had my niece riding Bloo out to get him ready. The vet's given him the all clear so all I have to worry about is me being ready for it. 
I finally got finished going through all my old tack and taking it to consignment. It seems pointless to go through it every year but somehow I accumulate all sorts of odds and ends. At least now I've got room for my new tack, maybe not completely pointless.


----------



## greentree

WOW 59 pages!! I did not read what's in the middle yet! I thought I would "meet up" with y'all and introduce myself, but it takes a fast horse to catch up!!

Anyway, I lived in SE Texas all 53 years of my life, until July of 2012, when we sold our farm and moved to South Central Kentucky. I have shown hunters, jumpers, dressage horses, carriage driving, and done endurance. I don't jump anything bigger than a log anymore! I love to train horses, and I LOVE to be out in the woods on my horses. 
My horses are mostly 1/2 Arabians these days. I also have 2 TWH, a Morgan, a Clydesdale, and a Paint stallion. 
I am not good with technology,(putting it mildly) and usually on my Ipad, so I don't post many photos! When some actually manage to get off the camera or the phone, DH does it!
Enjoying the forum, and looking forward to racking up some miles when the barn gets finished, and not mired in mud. We are almost done, then we can get a driveway! YAY!

Nancy


----------



## Oreos Girl

Welcome to the board/thread Greentree. I grew up in Lebanon TN. I now live in Georgia. There are some nice places to ride near you though.


----------



## greentree

Thanks, Oreogirl! I love the trails up at Mammoth cave. There is so much variety there!


----------



## QOS

Dang Nancy - I live in SE Texas! 

Welcome to our little thread. Can't wait to see your pictures and I so wish I could ride near Mammoth Cave. I visited the cave when I was 19 and it left a huge impression on me. Gorgeous!


----------



## BlooBabe

Well now I understand why people tell my I'm horse stupid. We loaded up a few of the horses to go out to a new set of trails. We met up with a guy who just bought a draft and wants to use her for trails. He had no saddle or bridle for her but wanted to see how she'd do. I don't know what he was originally going to do, maybe just hand walk her down while we rode? But one of my girls talked me up real good convincing him I can ride anything and never fall off, so he asked if I'd ride her on the trails. Stupid me said yes and got up on a horse I didn't know in a place none of us knew with nothing but a halter and a lead rope. Thankfully I made it out in one piece. We ran into some deer and she spooked pretty bad she got it together and we went on without another incident. I forgot to turn the gps on because I was more focused on the horse but we did around 6 miles if we go by what the trail map said. 
The random meeting was settled on the ride. He'd just rescued her and was looking for a trainer to work with her. She's at a temporary barn until a stall opens up at my barn next week. During the ride he was talking with one of the girls who said I was amazingly intuitive but crazy stupid when it came to horses. I'd never understood what people meant by that until today.


----------



## greentree

QOS- I loved your pics of the Trinity river!! Most of my endurance miles were done when I lived just south of the Woodlands, and I trained at Jones Forest. We used to go ride at the river in the heat of summer, but we rode IN the river, not on a trail.

Come to KY and we will go ride!!! You would love riding at Mammoth Cave. 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Nancy, we were riding at The Preserve which is a new development on the river. I grew up going to Trinity River about 10 miles upstream from there so I love that area. I live over in the Beaumont area. Would love to come to Kentucky. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I got out yesterday, as the weather was simply too good to resist! It was 43 and sunny with only a light wind when we left the barn about 3pm.. maybe spring is coming after all. 

Decided to get all 3 kids out for the first time. Both Dream and Sultan acted like ponying was old hat to them, which was such a thrill for me. And a good thing too, because trying to deal with reins and a rope and checking footing for 2 horses while moving at speed was more than enough things for my brain to worry about!











Thrilled to say we did the ride at the same pace we would have if I had been riding without a spare horse! Even tackling the single-file-needed terrain went smoothly.











Just for fun, I hopped onto Sultan bareback for the last bit of the trip home. He was fine with it but Dream was not impressed (mostly because I was insistent she lead from the right, which she is not a fan of.. I could almost her her thinking 'all good horsepeople know you lead from the left, stupid!!' as we went along :lol.











Had hoped to get George out again today, but the nasty storm affecting the east coast is here.. so far not much by way of snow, but 30+mph winds is just no fun and I weenied out.


2013 mileage
...
02/17/13 george 16.2 miles 6.1 mph 143.38 total miles
02/18/13 dream 6.39 miles 4.7 mph 149.77 total miles
02/21/13 dream 3.52 miles 5.2 mph 153.29 total miles
03/03/13 dream 21.76 miles 6.4 mph 175.05 total miles
03/05/13 dream 10.67 miles 6.2 mph 185.72 total miles


----------



## QOS

Isn't it funny when we can hear our horses loud and clear?


----------



## Crescent

got in a quick ride before mother nature dumped over a foot and a half of snow on Virginia in march:shock:. probably 3 miles not much more. saw a hawk and cantered most of the time. brings Crescent and I to 12 miles (I think). the ground was already wet before this stupid snow came. and I just had new shoes put on Crescent (without snow pads) so I can't ride at all and he can't get to his hay feeder without getting huge snow balls in his feet. hoping they don't make him toss his shoes. we have been having an issue with that (its not the farrier he is the best farrier in town actually) he just has really soft hooves.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well it seems my riding is going to be cut back a whole lot more until I can get my other horse up to scratch in order ride out alone. 

I had the vet out today to see Sammy since his breathing had gotten worse. Turns out he is broken winded grade 4 which isn't the end of the world, but I still felt like crying. So I now have to weigh up whether I want him to go into surgery to get it fixed, or just leave him to only be capable of a plod around the paddock.


----------



## QOS

ApacheWhiteSox I don't really understand the term but I am so sorry your boy has a problem. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I can't remember the proper terms but basically one of the flaps in the back of his throat is not opening up. 

They are supposed to open with every breath but one of his barely moves it just hangs down. So only one is working. He is pretty much as bad as he can get. I can ride him but if he works to hard and is forced breath really heavy, it could cause inflamation etc in the part of his throat that is working which would make it even hrader for him to breath. THe vet said the cause is the nerve along that part of the throat has been injured at some point and is no longer its job, or something like that. 

I can save up up for a fairly expensive operation if I want but he said there isn't a guarantee it will fix it, it doesn't always work. There are abviously risks and its just whether I feel I should do it or not, since he isn't in any pain or anything so long as I'm not riding him hard.


----------



## Celeste

My kids are in town this weekend. My daughter's 26 year old appaloosa hasn't been ridden in months and she wanted to ride her a little bit. The poor old girl is not looking her best as she has lost a bit of weight this winter, but she was feeling great. She actually cantered. Wow. We can barely get her to go at all usually. I think that she was feeling extra good since she is on such a high level of feed; literally "feeling her oats". Except it isn't oats. "Feeling my senior feed" doesn't have quite the same ring. So no trail ride, but I did take a few turns around the arena on the old girl.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I had a couple friends up to ride with us today. Weather couldn't have been better, with highs in the mid 50s and sun and little wind. I now have spring fever something terrible. :lol:

We did a lovely 11 miles. One friend's horse is a greenie and the other was just coming back after a suspensory injury, so we kept the pace reasonable. The horses seemed to enjoy the weather as much as we did.






























2013 mileage
...
02/17/13 george 16.2 miles 6.1 mph 143.38 total miles
02/18/13 dream 6.39 miles 4.7 mph 149.77 total miles
02/21/13 dream 3.52 miles 5.2 mph 153.29 total miles
03/03/13 dream 21.76 miles 6.4 mph 175.05 total miles
03/05/13 dream 10.67 miles 6.2 mph 185.72 total miles
03/09/13 dream 11.03 miles 5.6 mph 196.75 total miles


----------



## greentree

I actually got to ride today!! Only about 4 miles, but a friend came out from town to help me with the vet, but he was early (a first) so he was done when she got here. So, we rode! 

Neither horse had been ridden in at least 3 months, but we just got on and rode down the road. I was pretty proud, since my horses are known to make a liar out of me. I felt pretty safe putting her on the 21 yo mare, but this horse dumped or friend in front of his new GF about a year ago......

Nancy


----------



## Sunny

It's finally starting to feel like Alabama again! It was in the high 70s today and lovely! No riding but it was just nice to be outside.

I am FINALLY going on a ride Wednesday! Me and two other barn buddies are going to a nice trail head. One buddy has a greenie also, but she hates water crossing so we are going to work on that with them. Really excited!
It's an easy trail which is nice since Sun has had over two weeks off. Going to ride her lightly tomorrow to get her back into the swing of things and then off we go on Wednesday!

I am going to try very hard to remember my camera!


----------



## QOS

Thanks for all the pictures. Dawn, looks like y'all had a great time! I thought I was going riding today but it is raining/temps dropping like crazy. It was supposed to be warm this week but cold front has moved in. 

Going riding tomorrow up at Ebenezer with Barn Buddies and returning to Ebenezer Friday-Sunday for a weekend of riding so I guess not riding today is ok. Had it not been cold I'd have gone out and gave Biscuit a much needed bath!!


----------



## Sunny

So I planned to go riding, but I found this in the pasture...
So we snuggled instead.
Sadly, this has happened before....
I believe she has my number.


----------



## QOS

She may have your number!!!


----------



## Celeste

My son was in town today and we went on a nice little ride. 2.7 miles, bringing my grand total to 14.9. The weather was beautiful! Spring is in the air. It was the perfect day. There were no flies out and it was 70 degrees. The Princess felt a bit sweaty and shook out so hard that it made me holler. Lol. I never can get used to that feeling. We found one side of a shed deer rack. It came from a really nice 8 point buck. Now we need to make it a project to find the other one.


----------



## Sunny

There is something about a horse laying down that I just can't get over. I have been working with horses for ten years and I still go, 'D'awwwwww...." every time.

Same with my darn guinea pigs. They sleep in their beds every day but it still makes my heart cry from cuteness.

Glad you got a ride in, Celeste! This weather has been great.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally I have a weekend off and it is BEAUTIFUL out!! i planned to ride Chivas everyday, but as usual that did not work...

It turned into more of a "Jenny weekend" with barrel practice on Friday night on Dreamer (boy is he fast!) then since he was sore Saturday she rode a friends mare in a fun show. 

Jenny took a second place in the trail class and a 1st place in the arena race!! I was so proud of her, especially the trail class since it was her first time ever. 

Anyway, her rear was too sore to go out today, so I was able to take Chivas out with my friend Crystal and had so much fun I even let loose with a "YEHAW" tearing up the side of a hill:lol:

Little Chivas got a top speed of 13.3 mph, the fastest I have ever had him go! Yipee!! Of course her horse was able to do it all at a trot, but turns out he used to be an endurance horse before she bought him, and can move faster than he appears. 

Chivas was fired up at the begining and it took about 2.5 miles for him to settle down. I rode him with the bit today cause he seems to prefer it, chomping on the bit when he gets nervous. We stopped to talk to a friend of mine, then two long stops at creeks, and still we averaged 4.5 mph. 

We rode the white trail again at Warden Station in the Talladega Forest. I wanted to go farther, but it didn't happen. Next time we are going to ride the red trail, its 5 miles long. I want to try that yellow trail again too!!

4.27 miles ytd 52.9 miles. 

Fun, fun, FUN! I do love my handsome little Mountain horse!!!


----------



## QOS

Woot! Sounds like a great weekend!!! Sounds like your daughter did great!


----------



## waresbear

The snow is coming off the mountain where I live, so my & Daddy-O saddled up (well I did the saddling, I am the groom I suppose) and took a ride down our deserted road to see if we could get on the trails yet. Nope, the trailhead is blocked by a foot or 2 of snow and ice. We rode the 2 miles down the mountain & the 2 miles back up, nice sunny day in the Cariboo.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Woot! Sounds like a great weekend!!! Sounds like your daughter did great!


She did do well! I am so proud of her! It was her first ever show and she tried really hard, especially to remember all those trail challenges. 

I had a great time today too, but I sure didn't want to stop :wink: Chivas got his wind back quick and was ready for more too. I wonder what his average would have been without all those stops???


----------



## Oreos Girl

I got to ride on Friday. They were working on the fields up the road from us so my friend Donna didn't want to ride up there. My neighbor had said something about a trail that was ran behind our houses. So went up my neighbor's driveway and found a trail leading away from his house in the woods. At one point someone had cleaned up but several trees were down and some vines were growing up. Oreo was a champion and crossed everything I pointed him at. He was a little upset when Flicka didn't want to cross one down tree and the dogs behind us started howling. Now these are the same dogs that they hear all the time. We finally got down to behind my place. At which point really the trail ended. I remember walking out there once when we first moved in so we tried to make our way through what looks like an open field on satelite photos. There was lots of thorny brush though. Again Oreo walked through anything I pointed him at. It turns out they have built a house back there. We didn't go far in that direction. We rode 2.4 miles though. 

I didn't get to ride today which bummed me out but I am off this week so I am hoping to take Oreo to campus and ride on campus with the equestrian team. Oreo has never been there either. Next Sat is an ACTHA ride in Hogansville.


----------



## BlooBabe

I found the trail Bloo and I got lost on and with my trusty gps we managed not to get lost. Bloo was super excited when we found some downed trees from the blizzard a few weeks ago. I was worried about him pulling up lame and reinjuring the tendon but I probably would have snapped the reins fighting with him if I tried to hold him back, he just wasn't having it. It was a 20 mile round trip which is a little shocking. But we've got some of his "harem" coming to visit and go for a ride on wednesday. I'm thinking we'll go that route and clean it up a bit. 
We're supposed to get rain tomorrow but the trail is mostly covered by thick trees so I think we'll be fine. If not there are plenty of other trails I know are rain safe. Finally I'm getting my miles back up! 

30.2 miles so far!


----------



## QOS

Three of my barn buddies and I went riding at Ebenezer this morning. What a blast. It was kind of cool today and down right cold when we got by the water.

Biscuit was a bit of a pill today...not wanting to lead not wanting to go through water...backing up. Other than those few glitches he was a good boy. We rode 6.2 miles today. It was way too much fun except I rolled my ankle for the 5th time. OMG that hurt like the dickens.


----------



## Abbzug

4 more miles today for 9.9 total. Seems like small beans, but still something. I'm still battling the saddle fit problem. My dressage saddle fits best and doesn't move around at all, even on some decent hills today. I hope it holds up to longer distances.


----------



## QOS

Oh yeah...one more thing. When I was opening the trailer door at the barn to unload Biscuit I felt something hit my upper lip. Dang! I nearly had a cow....:shock:.....it was a little tree frog. :hide:I nearly had a stroke - I thought something had got me.:rofl:


----------



## prairiewindlady

apachewhitesox said:


> I can't remember the proper terms but basically one of the flaps in the back of his throat is not opening up.
> 
> They are supposed to open with every breath but one of his barely moves it just hangs down. So only one is working. He is pretty much as bad as he can get. I can ride him but if he works to hard and is forced breath really heavy, it could cause inflamation etc in the part of his throat that is working which would make it even hrader for him to breath. THe vet said the cause is the nerve along that part of the throat has been injured at some point and is no longer its job, or something like that.
> 
> I can save up up for a fairly expensive operation if I want but he said there isn't a guarantee it will fix it, it doesn't always work. There are abviously risks and its just whether I feel I should do it or not, since he isn't in any pain or anything so long as I'm not riding him hard.


I am so sorry to hear about Sammy. I know you will do what is best for him. Good luck working with your other horse! Hope to see more trail photos/stories from you soon


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday was one of the worst experiences on trail I have ever had.

Day started out fine. I only worked a half day, so I came home and happily tacked up George. It was in the mid 50s when we left the barn. Got a couple miles up the trail to find they had done yet more logging on our good climb, leaving muddy ruts and downed trees and a general mess.










We slowly picked our way around and through the mess. George was being very careful, not silly or rushing like he sometimes can. 

Just out of sight of the above picture, he stepped down on what appeared to be clear ground and a small thin branch snapped UP and smacked him. He jumped and flung his head up and I could see a dirt mark along the bottom of his jaw. But before I could see much else, he trotted off (the trail had cleared) and seemed fine. We got to the top of the climb and I got off (normally hand walk them down the hill there).. and I realized his right eye was swollen shut and weeping terribly. :shock: :shock: :shock:

Despite having to be in a lot of pain, George let me open the lid and get a look, and what I saw had me calling the vet from the side of the hill. He had a bulge in his cornea, his eyelid/surrounding membranes were swollen severely, and his eye was leaking ocular fluid.

I handwalked him the 2 miles home.. and bless his heart, he went along happy as could be, totally unconcerned with his face. He seemed more confused about why I was on the ground. The walk home took forever (just over an hour). The vet arrived at the barn about 10 min after we got there and took a look.

Unfortunately, my initial impression was correct: full thickness corneal tear, with basement membrane (aka, inside of the eyeball) bulging in an attempt to seal the hole. The fluid leakage had slowed, but not stopped. Called DH who immediately came home and hooked up the trailer. We were on the road to Cornell in about 15 min.

Three hours later, we arrived at the vet hospital. The opthamology resident and an ER resident met us and evaluated his eye.










George had surgery last night and they were able to close the cornea and they removed as much debris as possible from the eye (the body starts laying down fibrin in at attempt to make a "clot" and plug the hole.. the problem is the fibrin will attach to anything, including the pupil and other structures that need to move in order to have vision). There was still some dazzle response pre-surgery, so his retina hadn't totally detached.. but just how much damage there is remains to be seen. He came out of the anesthesia without issue (always a scary thing) and is recovering quietly, but there is still a ton of inflammation in that eye. He is due for an eye ultrasound this afternoon to assess the retina and other structures.

Any prayers for his continued recovery are greatly appreciated. Horses with eye injuries are very prone to colic, so he is being watched around the clock for that complication as well. Luckily he is a very stoic boy and a great eater, so we hope being in the hospital doesn't phase him.

Loking out in the pasture and only seeing 2 ponies is horrible.. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Sunny

Oh my goodness, how horrible. I am so sorry!

Here's hoping he heals up nicely and there isn't much damage.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, so sorry about poor George. OMG he was such a good boy during all of this. My cousin's horses, Elan and Aladin had eye surgeries for this type of injury and it was so stressful on all concerned.

I will be saying prayers for George and I hope he is ok. Thank God you were able to get him into surgery so quickly. Hugs and treats to George from me and the boys.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I am so sorry about George. I hope that he recovers completely. I am so glad that you were able to get him to surgery right away. That is no doubt his only hope to have vision in that eye. Poor George and poor you.


----------



## Eagle Child

Prayers are going up for George, Dawn. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Oreos Girl

Dawn, I will be thinking of you and George and hoping for a good recovery.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Will be thinking of you and George, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh Dawn, jeez that is so terrible about poor George. Horrible and very scarey to injure an eye. He is so lucky to have good kind owners to help him through this. He is such a good boy, calm and smart too! 

What a tough time this is for all of you, you are all in my prayers. Especially praying for a fast and successful recovery for poor George, and he regains the sight in his eye.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Been a rough 24 hours.

Yesterday George was colicky all day. He didn't want to eat (he is normally a pig) and wasn't passing any manure. Eye was still very inflamed and they were concerned there was still plant debris in the eyeball. DH and I said we aren't stopping, so they upped his fluids and meds and kept offering him a variety of food. He still wasn't eating when we spoke to the doctor for the evening update, but he wasn't as restless.

This morning's update was much more promising. George passed a small amount of soft stool very early this morning and has been eating small amounts of senior feed and grass hay. The inflammation in his eye is reduced dramatically, so while they are still worried about one spot having debris, they are much less concerned since the eye is improving. And his retina is intact!! So while a return to full vision is unlikely, he may retain some sight. Time will tell.

Thank you for the concern and kind words, they help a lot.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I am so glad that George is doing a little bit better. I am so sorry that he is having a hard time. He is so lucky to have you as a human. Not everybody would put out the amount of money and effort that you and your DH are doing. My prayers are going up for George.


----------



## QOS

Glad to hear George is somewhat better. I will be praying for full vision in that eye. Hope he is eating and pooping piles soon!


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry to hear of this injury to your horse. It's hard to be calm when our "babies" hurt. Sending prayers for his recovery & hope you two get back on the trail soon.


----------



## greentree

I just read this, and I am sorry you all are having to go through this!! Hope things are improving for George, and he will be home soon.

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Super good news that the retina is still attached!! 

Give George a carrot and a big hug! Miracles do happen and still praying for a full and complete recovery incuding full use of both eyes!!


----------



## Sunny

Still hoping he feels better!

Went on that ride today! Take my camera? Yes. Take pictures? No.
But all in all it was a good ride. I have NO idea how long it was so I'm going to make a gross estimate at about 8 miles since we rode for about three hours at mostly a walk with some trotting and the occasional canter, spending a lot of time at water crossings and bridges. We were at Creek Valley in Clanton, a beautiful place.
Horses were great for the most part so I call it a success!

Total: 22.4 miles


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm glad George is getting better. Eye injuries are tough but at least he'd going to have some sight. That's great news.

My original plans got cancelled but Si.ne's owner called asking if I wanted to go out with her and some friends. One of the horses I rescued a few years ago came back to me and I figured I'd see how she'd do. She's naturally a nervous horse so I did a lot of work with her on the trail, making her stand alone while everyone left, walking over piles of stuff, walking through water, and keeping her attention on me. We ended up at a bog with some abandoned and decrepit buildings, train tracks, frogs, turtles, and turkeys. When we cam across the turkeys my girl wanted to go see them and couldn't figure why they ran/flew away from her. She was also fascinated by a turtle in the bog and if the evil scary frog hadn't attacked her so violently she would have gone in after it. I hand walked her for about a mile before I got on just to make sure she was comfortable on her first trail. I expected her to be nervous so she did way better than I expected. A little more work and she should have her confidence back. Not bad overall.


36 miles to date.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Hey all! Drifter's tooth ended up not having to be pulled! My vet assured me the crack will grow out. We have been putting an antibiotic gel on there 2x a day. I can't for the life of me remember what it is called! He is eating and everything fine, no swelling now which is good! I am still out because of my arm injury but I am okay with that! I have it in a sling the majority of the day. It is feeling 100% better but I've been warned not to think "oh hey it's better!" and start moving it. 4 more weeks left and then we can see where we are! 
I've been really busy with school these last few weeks, plus working. So I am focusing on my studies and Drifter is getting to relax and be a horse in the pasture! Thought yall might enjoy seeing this picture  I went to the barn with my lab puppy the other day, Emmett, and he decided he wanted to "lead" the horses too! I laughed so hard! He is so funny. Always getting into everything. My german shepherd is all "business" and never does anything like this.









And some more of my favorite 4 legged man


----------



## DriftingShadow

Phantom- Praying for George! Injuries are no fun. Praying for healing and that he will be home with you soon!


----------



## Boo Walker

Another beautiful day so Hercules and I put on a few more miles today


----------



## RiverBelle

I'm sorry to hear that everyone is either hurt, or their horses are hurt! I hope everyone starts feeling better soon!

As some people may know, I have been having trouble getting Rose out of a walk and into a trot. Well, the other day we went for a short ride and I was able to get her not only into a trot, but a canter as well!! Omg, I never would have guessed a Appendix QH would have such a smooth trot and canter. I must say... I am in love!!!  We also went through some water puddles, up and down some steep hills. Rose decided she wanted to jump over a 6 inch deep and 6 inch wide ditch, which was funny, lol. We also went down into the woods and walked over some huge fallen logs. She went over them no problem. I was so proud  My gelding got into a fight with her later that day and she has a sore spot on her back when he bit her, so we didn't ride the next day, but if she is feeling better, we're gonna get out tomorrow and ride around some. 

Also, the puppies are 4 weeks old!!! They went up to get their first wormings and they stole the hearts of everyone up at the vet office! I have a video I wanted to share with ya. Ignore my dirty room, we have been working on spring cleaning the last few days, lol. Enjoy!

Hershey's puppies - YouTube


----------



## Oreos Girl

Went to the campus I work at today for a trail ride with the equestrian team. 

Three members were running late so I got some pre-ride pictures









As people were mounting I got several pictures.
Jakari on an arabian named China









Tonya's boyfriend on Mrs. Bee. Sara the equestrian manager is in the background on the new draft Thor. It was Thor's first trail ride.









Tonya on Sammy (left) and Katie on Wendy (right) 









Sammy is the first horse that I started riding when I first got back into riding. He had just come out of training so I was there for a lot of his first like going from concrete to grass, crossing a road.

We rode down the road to a hay field and around the hay field.









I forgot to get a picture of Ebony and her horse as were mounting because Oreo wanted to go. So Ebony is on the paint in the previous picture.

It was a fun afternoon. We did about 4.7 miles as a group. I did about another 0.5 miles when we got back I rode over to the arena to see if the cat needed food.

Total of 5.2 miles today and 32.1 for the year. Sat is the ACTHA ride.

Oreo did well today as a precursor to Sat.'s ride. 6 strange horses and a new place. Sat will be 60+ new horses and a new place.


----------



## AnitaAnne

RiverBell those are the cutest puppies!!!! 

I want a cute little fuzzy puppy!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Omg the puppies are so adorable. Loved the high five to the face.


----------



## Celeste

I want one of those adorable puppies!!


----------



## Celeste

Today I took The Princess out for a 1.1 mile solo ride. We crossed a scary bridge and went by a haunted creek. She acted just like a horse! No spooking, bolting, bucking, or rearing. She just rode along nicely. I am so happy! If she is going to be willing to go out alone without going psycho like she used to, I may just start to get up a few miles. My total is now 16 miles.


----------



## jamesqf

Oh, it's a cute puppy picture contest? Here's my entry. They're Vizslas that belong to my neighbors, 5 weeks now.


----------



## Celeste

I took The Princess out for another solo ride. I did the same 1.1 mile loop. She did really well. A couple of things blowing in the wind caught her attention, but she just tensed up rather than going crazy. It was a beautiful day!! *17.1*


----------



## Oreos Girl

I did the ACTHA ride today. Headed out very early (Oreo in the trailer by 7:20). We did 7.1 miles and 6 obstacles. The good Oreo showed up at first. Then bad Oreo showed up about a mile into the ride. That isn't normal but nobody has accused my horse of being normal. It turns out it was LOVE at first sight, but more on that later. 

The first obstacle was walking down a hill. I forgot to stop at the bottom as I was running my big mouth. 2 was canter in a circle. We trotted/cantered an oblong figure that in someones mind would be an oval maybe. 3 was turn on the forequaters. Yeah Oreo was in full love mode by then so that didn't go well. The idea was to put the front feet in a circle and do 180 degree turn only moving the back feet. I gave up. The rest of that obstacle was circling oreo in either really big or small circles. 4 was called Spanish pole. A 12 foot pvc pipe was leaning against a barn. You had to ride between the barn and the pole, pick it up. Somehow turn around, they didn't care how and put it back where you got it from. We got so close, Oreo tried to back away from the pole, that didn't get rid of it. Just as they called time, I got the pole back up but in the wrong spot. This was the obstacle we found out the object of Oreo's LOVE and the rest of the ride was more calm. Next obstacle was walking across a tarp. That should have been easier but they had wrapped the poles weighing the tarp with the tarp. The horse didn't like it moving. Oreo was a star at that one. He walked right across. Then had a meltdown waiting for his LOVE to come to him. Last obstacle was "Don't feed the Bear". You have to pull a backpack attached to a rope and pulley's to raise the backpack up 3 feet (backing the horse up) then walk back forward to lay it back down. Oreo spooked at the very end.

So Oreo's new love. It was a very cute black and white horse named Domino. Oreo has always been attracted to other black and white horses. This one was mostly black with white spots to Oreo's mostly white with black spots. Sweet little horse. Only problem is that Domino is a gelding. Oreo has decided to switch teams and today was the day he came out of the closet. My friend Donna that owns Flicka said that Flicka had driven him away from all mares. Domino was the most understanding even if the feelings were not returned.

It was a very long day.

We did 7.1 miles today so by total for the year is 39.2 miles.


----------



## gunslinger

DW and I met up with Rhonda Lynn and her DH Hank, and another couple yesterday, for a ride along the Sylco Creek Trail in the Cherokee National Forest of Polk County TN.

There's a couple of things I learned about Rhonda Lynn yesterday.....first....she's a Texican. Second, she and I share a common passion (or maybe an obsession) in maps...and she's much more organized with them than I am. Her collection of maps is impressive to say the least.

So, we rode 14.6 miles, with a moving time of 3 hours 53 minutes, moving average of 3.8mph, total time of 6 hours 25 minutes and 2 hours and 30 minutes stopped...that puts me and DW at 91 miles so far this year.

God gave us a wonderful day to ride, near perfect blue bird weather with a high in the low seventies, good company, good horses, and great scenery. We had the whole place to ourselves and didn't see or hear another soul other than the six of us along the trails.

It don't get much better than that. Well, ok, maybe it could, I called Annita Anne to see if she wanted to join us..but couldn't convince her to play hooky from work.....she's far to dedicated....


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is quite the pace in those hills. I like that area of Tennessee.


----------



## QOS

Wow Wee sounds like y'all had a great ride. I wish I was better at maps...I keep working at it! I went to Ebenezer with the horses Friday and hubby joined me Saturday. My cousins and I went on a little ride Friday afternoon of a little more than 3 miles. Saturday a group of us went a longer ride almost 8 miles in some parts that were pretty steep. Biscuit was acting like goober for the entire ride. I am still unbalanced and he was not being very cooperative! When I rode Monday I nearly had to kick him down a trail and Saturday he couldn't go fast enough. Go figure. Sunday we rode a little more than 4 miles and he was an angel today. I have 68.4 for the year.

I did go to the specialist Thursday. He said it is not MS but a nerve issue that could have been from an illness or just spontaneous. Good news is most likely won't get worse...bad news is it may not get any better than it is right now. A few times going up hills or through water Biscuit was basically galloping and I could sit that for the few strides it was but trotting throws me forward. I will have to work on my balance and got quiet a bit in yesterday even through Biscuit was being a horses backside!!


----------



## Boo Walker

Hubby and I had a wonderful St. Paddy's day ride today. Hope everyone else had a beautiful day as well!


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I went up to Cornell to see George today. He looked great!!











He has been very tolerant of his protective mask and has charmed the staff with his goofball personality.











His eye looks fantastic. The incision is closed and holding well. The dr says he should have only a small spot obstructing his vision.











On a bizarre note, that suspicious "plant matter" they had been worrying about has presented itself front and center.. see that bright spot in his eyeball, up by his upper lid?










that is a _piece of stick_!! it was not there during the surgery and everyone was shocked when it appeared a few days ago. assumption is it was somewhere deep in all the inflammation and has since migrated out. luckily it isn't bothering the eye at all.

Assuming no other complications, George should be coming home early this week!!


----------



## greentree

YaY for Cornell!! SO glad to hear good news!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

I am SOOOOOOOO glad that George is doing ok. I rode for another little 1.1 mile ride again today. I must admit that as I was riding, I worried about sticks in the path. I was thinking about George and his eye. 

Somebody had dumped some trash at our gate. There was a broken metal chair, some other scraps of metal, lots of beer cans, and a large juice bottle. My DH was as mad as a hornet. We got it cleaned up and he seemed happier when we were done.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, so glad George is doing well. We passed over so much dead wood this weekend so I was glad no one stepped on any that flew up in the air!


----------



## Painted Horse

We did 17 Saturday and another 15 today, But no where near as fast as Gunslingers ride. But my terrain is a little tougher. We rode down into the Little Grand Canyon section of the San Rafael River










This is between the river and the Windrock









My barefooted horses did well even with the rocks.









There were a few places where he turned and asked me if I really thought we were on the trail


















Had to cross the river a lot. had to watch for rocky shoals to cross on, Most of the river bottom is sucking mud, that will suck a horse in.









You get dwarfed by the cliffs


----------



## QOS

OK Painted Horse...my ride was just plain puny compared to yours!!! Gorgeous pictures. I need to find my battery charger for my camera - they won't look anything like this though!


----------



## Abbzug

14.9 on Saturday, for 24.8 on the trail for the year! Horse had no trouble at all, and seemed a little miffed that the second leg was only 2 miles. I entered an LD in April! I can't wait!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Gunslinger, I so wanted to call off from work and go ride!! Not sure if it is dedication or need for $$ to support my fuzzy critters, but there is no calling in on weekends :evil:

I am off every other weekend, next time, ok? 

YEA George!! He is a cutie pie! So glad to hear he is doing well and such an obedient patient! I have been dreaming of flying sticks :shock: and as Celeste & Denise say, going to be very careful riding over any I see!!

I am not off again until Friday, class tomorrow sometime, and slept today, darnit. Heading out in a few minutes for a quick ride after the girls get home from school. My miles are pathetic this month..I am going stir crazy being inside!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad to hear George is on the mend & the eye is going to get most of the vision back. Hope the rest of his recovery is uneventful. When does the vet say you can ride him again?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad to hear George is on the mend & the eye is going to get most of the vision back. Hope the rest of his recovery is uneventful. When does the vet say you can ride him again?


He will be in jail (aka stallbound) for at least 2 weeks while the flushing catheter is in. Handwalks only. Assuming all looks like it should at the 2 week checkup, the catheter can come out. How much longer he is in jail after that just depends on how the eye is looking. Should be fully healed in about a month, but we are taking things one day at a time.


----------



## QOS

Eye treatment is a finicky thing - my cousin had had to deal with it twice on her horses. Not fun at all. Glad George is healing well and he will be a handful after 2 weeks in a stall!


----------



## BlooBabe

I was supposed to go on a trail last week but Lady, my rescue, had a melt down and almost killed herself. I had suspected a mild brain trauma from before I got her because nothing I ever taught her seemed to really stick, a friend offered to try but nothing worked for him either so he gave Lady back to me. I took her to the vet after her melt down and the vet confirmed brain damage. The vet thinks that she reared up and fell backwards smacking her head pretty hard sometime before she was sent to auction. There is evidence of brain swelling and brain damage which explains why she doesn't seem to remember anything I do with her. I'm looking for a new caretaker for her because I don't have the means to do it. She needs to be an only horse because she looses it around other horses. She will run through, or try to, anything to get away from them, hence the trip to the vet. I was really hoping she was just a nervous horse but now that I know she'll benefit.
I guess that explains why she seemed so interested in everything when I rode her a few days ago. She looked at everything like it was the first time she saw it. I guess it's good she's not spooky because it could have ended terribly.


----------



## QOS

What a terrible thing. So sorry.


----------



## greentree

Wow Bloo- sorry to hear about the meltdown! I lost a 4 year old in the trailer on her way to the trainer's- from what we don't know... 

I actually got to RIDE yesterday!! 8.5 miles on Chance, who had not been ridden since November, and he was awesome! We went to the waterfall, which is HUGE right now, and coming back up the hill, we were being tailed by "deerskwatch".

Today, the concrete is getting poured in the barn!!YAY! It has to cure til Monday, so I may not be riding til next week. We shall see.....

Nancy


----------



## QOS

I went out to ride yesterday - got all dressed up to go (that is Biscuit was tacked up!) and the mounting blocks were not there :-( I can't get on without them now. Dang. So I made myself useful and did Biscuit's feet. They were in need of trimming. I am going after while for a short ride with my cousin as soon as these cakes come out of the oven!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> I went out to ride yesterday - got all dressed up to go (that is Biscuit was tacked up!) and the mounting blocks were not there :-( I can't get on without them now. Dang. So I made myself useful and did Biscuit's feet. They were in need of trimming. I am going after while for a short ride with my cousin as soon as these cakes come out of the oven!


Jeez! Who would walk off with a mounting block? :evil:


----------



## Oreos Girl

Can't beleive that someone took the mounting block.

I finally got my scores from the ride

Down Hill, Oreos Score 3, My score 5, I forgot to stop at the bottom. I thought Oreo would get higher but I guess molesting the judge for treats doesn't help

Canter circle, Oreos Score 3, my score 5, It was more an oval with trotting and cantering intermixed

Turn on Forehand, Oreos Score 4, my score 3, I gave up so I was expecting a zero

Spanish Pole, Oreos Score 0, my score 0, Timed out

Crossing Tarp, Oreos Score 10, my score 10, Who knew we did that well

Don't feed the bear, Oreos Score 10, my score 10, Even though he spooked at the end.
Totals, Oreo 30, me 33

I came in 17th in the division that I was in. I forgot how many riders there were in that division but it was the largest of the 78 riders. Probably 30 to 40.


----------



## greentree

QOS said:


> I went out to ride yesterday - got all dressed up to go (that is Biscuit was tacked up!) and the mounting blocks were not there :-( I can't get on without them now. Dang. So I made myself useful and did Biscuit's feet. They were in need of trimming. I am going after while for a short ride with my cousin as soon as these cakes come out of the oven!


Did you call the County Mounties?????? bwahahaah!


----------



## QOS

LOL No I didn't - that could have caused a riot.

Actually the barn manager used it (it does belong to the barn!!) to get Brutis (huge old mastiff she recently rescued) into and out of the truck. He went to get his man bits altered. :shock: Brutis is just a darling that we have all fallen madly in love with. He was dang near dead when she spotted him near the barn. She has nursed him back to health and wow...someone at one time spent alot of time with this poor old fellow. He is such a darling. I needed to do Biscuit's hooves anyway so it was all good. I went and rode about 3.7 miles (guestimating - didn't have my Garmin!) with my cousin and a friend. The friend KD is going to start riding one of my cousin's horses that hasn't been rode in 2 years. He injured his eye like George did and coming out of the anesthetist he was kicking like crazy and damaged his hocks. He already had arthritis and it took this long for them to fuse. He is a tri colored half arabian half paint and OMG is just about the cutest dang horse in the world. It was his first time out today and he was an angel. 

It was good to get out and ride a little bit and we are hopefully doing Sunday.


----------



## greentree

Aww..I love Brutis already! 
I admire you for doing Biscuit's feet. I can do a little on the front, but not the back, so I have to use a farrier. But with 14 horses, I am not strong enough. But, I REALLY like this guy I got here. I have had horses since 1971, and this is the FIRST time a farrier has put me on his schedule and not wanted me to play phone tag for a week to get them out!!! Did a good job, too, and was patient with the babies.

I hope YOU get to ride today. My friend called, and wants to ride, but I need to go find out at the electric company what it takes to get power to the new barn. And the stall fronts may go in today, if the concrete has set!!

Nancy
2013 miles--16


----------



## QOS

I won't be riding today. I have wedding cakes to decorate and get delivered tomorrow. Going Sunday morning and hopefully Monday too.


----------



## BlooBabe

I took Bloo out solo. We haven't been out in a while and although my knee isn't where it should be healing wise, I just couldn't let him sit. My niece got him some new tack for our 10 year horsiversary. Bloo wasn't impressed but I thought he looked adorable. I was going to take my usual trail off the back of the property but I found one that branched off and we went down that one. The blizzard last month had the trail pretty much blocked off at one point so I turned him back. We went just under 11 miles. I've recently discovered that I can track my speed as well so I'm going to keep track of that now too.
New tack









this is the new trail. On the side you can see the gross pond made from the run off of the rain from the dirt road. 









the old trail









the old trail hooks up with the new tail and comes out at the back road to the barn










Bloo only likes to walk through puddles if he can drink from them so he was a nazi going through when I wouldn't let him take a drink first.









46.8 miles to date


----------



## QOS

Well, dang, that new tack gives Rainbow Brite a run for her money!! Glad you go out and about!!


----------



## Celeste

I really need to get some colorful tack!


----------



## QOS

Ask Bloobabe...she could probably hook you up!!!


----------



## BlooBabe

I love it but Bloo clearly isn't as impressed. Tomorrow I'm going to go out in the yellow tack I got him. Hopefully he'll like that a little better.


----------



## outnabout

Hi everybody, I'm officially joining this thread after about a year of dreaming of taking my mare out on some local trails, and now finally able to get out there! I'm at that stage of life where my daughter is finally on her own, so now my disposable income can all go to my horses! Got a new used truck and little BP trailer. I'm no longer confined to arena riding!

I feel as if I know some of you fairly well, after reading most of this thread, so a little about me. Have been on some great rides, most recently a pack trip with an outfitter in NM where I would like to move in a couple of years. Also been down to the TX hill country a couple of times, and that was the most challenging riding I've done, sliding down inclines on rocks... None of this was on my own horses.

Have been accumulating gear for a year or so and have learned a lot, especially on the pack trip in NM. My mare was at first a cutting horse, but not fast enough, then put out to pasture as a brood mare, three nice babies later I pull her out of the pasture and started getting her back into shape three years ago. She is 18 this April. Took her out for her first trail ride two weeks ago with an experienced rider & horse. She did very well, after she worked off her first 30 minutes of nervousness. My friend said that if I hadn't told him he never would have known it was her first trail ride. Can you tell I'm proud of her?

Looking for riding buddies in my area, especially after reading some of the safety posts here. Joined TETRA (the "BCHA" of Texas) and ACTHA to meet some new folks. There is a local TETRA work day in a couple of weeks and I'm looking forward to getting out to help. 

We are going out again this Friday, so I will post some pics then. Last time I put my camera down in the trailer and left it there by mistake. Anyway, this is a pic I took a couple of weeks ago when I was practicing hauling (that is a new experience for me). We went out to a local lake. My rig, mare, and the 2-year old colt (grullo) that I will soon be ponying once my mare gets used to trail riding. 

Oh, and I've done approximately three miles so far this year on her first outing!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dream and I had our first 50 miler of the season on Saturday.










Thread with more pictures and video is here.

Dream was awesome and carted me to a 4th place finish. We did the 50 in a little under 5 hours, with an average pace of 10.9 mph.


2013 mileage
...
03/03/13 dream 21.76 miles 6.4 mph 175.05 total miles
03/05/13 dream 10.67 miles 6.2 mph 185.72 total miles
03/09/13 dream 11.03 miles 5.6 mph 196.75 total miles
03/11/13 george 4.74 miles 3.6 mph 201.49 total miles
03/23/13 dream 51.41 miles 10.9 mph 252.9 total miles


----------



## BlooBabe

I went to the conservation area today. They're still closed until summer but it might take a while to get it up and running again. The trails were pretty much all blocked off by downed and uprooted trees. The hunting trails don't usually intersect with the horse trails but where they do the gates were closed or blocked. Bloo and I had to turn back from pretty much every trail. 
The first is a trail blocked from the storm and the second is the creative blocking of a hunting/horse trail.

















When we couldn't go through the woods we went down to the beach. The playground equipment startled him a last year but this year he had no problem.

















And of course a glamor shot of him in his pretty yellow tack.









57.1 miles to date.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats to all those out riding! I am green with envy...

Drambuie is still out of commission, and Chivas has a cold. We have had rain, rain and more rain. Just did our little 2 miler today, and rode slow for Chivas's lungs. Averaged 3.6 mph. 

Tomorrow back to work and the girls are off school and bored. Darnit.


----------



## Abbzug

17 miles today for 41.8 total. I did about 8 miles, headed back to the trailer, then did another 9 mile loop. Beautiful day!


----------



## QOS

Outnabout - welcome to our little thread. Sounds like your little mare is going to be a good trail horse. Wish you were closer to me - we could hit the trails but I am on the Gulf Coast!

Dawn, I am going to get over to that thread and read about Dreams ride. Sounds like y'all had a blast.

Bloo - those are pretty trails and so is the lake.

AnitaAnn - hope the horses are better soon.

Abbzug - I am jealous.

I didn't ride today - I actually went to a Day Of Sharing in Houston for cake decorators. LOL saw people I haven't seen in years because when I got the horses I pretty much quit going to cake functions. My trailer's electrical plug fell apart  so I have to get another one. Heck it is only 2 years old at the most. I am going to get a new one tomorrow so Honey Darling Precious can replace it. Thank God I married an electrician. :lol:


----------



## BlooBabe

Started working with a new horse. She's pretty young and spooky so I ponied her behind Bloo. She did pretty good relying on Bloo a lot to get her through things but I didn't try to push them too far because my dogs made her nervous. They kept out of her way but she always had her eye on them. We didn't go out for too long but a good ride none the less. 

59.5 miles


----------



## QOS

I rode in the arena Monday. I didn't have my tack and used Barry's Billy Cook Saddle and his Les Vogt snaffle. OMG Biscuit doesn't know "stop" with a snaffle. I didn't raise up the stirrups and they were a little bit long for me. I was trying his saddle because mine is pitching me forward. It is an endurance saddle and my balance is not what it was before I got this nerve issue. I may have to get a new saddle and I hate that because I so loved my new saddle! It is only 8 months old! Biscuit and I rode for about 30 minutes or less working on his stop. He leg yielded very well though so that is a plus!


----------



## QOS

Just got back from the doctor!!! Woot!!! It is not MS or Transverse Mylitis. It is what he had thought a long time ago - spinal stenosis and that can be corrected with surgery. I literally flew home from Houston I was so excited. Now I have to move wedding cakes to another designer so I can have this ASAP. LOL I may be riding The Biscuit by myself before the middle of summer. I am so excited I could pop!!


----------



## jamesqf

Got out for the first short ride of the year Monday - maybe 4 miles on logging roads, and some cutting through the trees because my friend was sure she knew a shortcut trail. I was worried that Ellie would be really out of shape after about 4 months of no riding because of snow & ice, but she was all eager to trot the whole way around.


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> Just got back from the doctor!!! Woot!!! It is not MS or Transverse Mylitis. It is what he had thought a long time ago - spinal stenosis and that can be corrected with surgery. I literally flew home from Houston I was so excited. Now I have to move wedding cakes to another designer so I can have this ASAP. LOL I may be riding The Biscuit by myself before the middle of summer. I am so excited I could pop!!


That is great!!!!


----------



## prairiewindlady

I admit to not riding much lately. I took Wings over to my neighbor's on the 16th and we trailered the horses to a nearby park to ride. We had fun and I was very impressed with how quiet Wings was...crossing bridges, and passing bicycles and yellow caution tape without batting an eye. I really have been blessed to have such awesome mounts...I was amazed at how many other horses were petrified of the aforementioned objects! 









Meanwhile, Thunder has been getting into all sorts of trouble. He is just plain bored hanging out in the pasture. The last straw was when I realized that he had taken to bullying and chasing the other horses just for fun. I was afraid someone would get seriously hurt so I separated him and put him in the paddock by himself. He seems 100% recovered now so I took him out for a ride the other day. My mistake was putting him in the sidepull after not having ridden him in several weeks. He pulled HARD, and jigged the entire way! By the next morning my tailbone was so sore I could barely walk or sit down. As a result I didn't ride yesterday. I am not sure if I feel up to it today either but even if I don't I plan on doing some ground work with him. IF he stays sound we may give endurance riding another shot. Despite having been laid up for a couple weeks he seems to still be in fairly good shape. It would take a miracle, but Leatherwood isn't until May... Well, one can dream









(Photo is from a couple weeks ago, when we were playing around with ground driving :wink

*2013 Total Miles**
Thunder: 63.3 miles
Wings: 49.9 miles*


----------



## LeynaProof

I have been super busy and have not been on here much, so i had to come see what you all were up to.  I have been riding at the house, and did a 50 mile race on the 3/22. We got 10th place and had a blast! Have another race coming up on 4/5-6. I am going to ride 25 miles on the 5th and 50 on the 6th. I hope the weather is dry and warm! I am so tired of cold rainy days. :-|


----------



## Celeste

I rode that same little 1.1 mile circle that I have been doing. My horse did great for the entire ride. When I got back, she was quiet while I dismounted. I took off her bridle and hung it on the saddle horn. I think that the reins flopped down and wrapped around her leg. She went psycho for about two seconds. I thought that she was going to knock me down, but as soon as she touched me, she put on the breaks without really hitting me. I was really glad to be on my feet. There was no damage done. I might just toss that bridle on in the tack room next time rather than putting it over the horn. I guess it is a good reminder that she can still be insane. 19.3


----------



## Roadyy

I'm hoping to log a fair amount of miles this summer. My 21 yr old daughter and I took 2 of our horses out for a very short, 1/4 mile, ride last evening as it was the first time I've had them out of the property. They both did great as far as non spooking is concerned, but Trusty wondered back and forth across the dirt road as if he was drunk. Little Man kept a straight line and has been around that neighborhood before with my daughter before he came to live in my yard.

I hope with more time and trust that Trusty will get back to walking straight lines too. Oh and we are starting with short rides as they both need weight and muscle built up before going too long on trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I tried Drambuie yesterday, still not able to be ridden...

Rode Chivas on our little 2+ loop. He only coughed a few times at the begining, no drainage noted, but I still am keeping it easy with him. We averaged 4.1 mph. 

I sat for a while on the crest of the hill, just enjoying sitting on my horse looking out over the area on such a beautiful day! Bliss.

miles to date, a pathetic 58.1


----------



## Celeste

The DH and I got out for a 2.9 mile ride. The dogwoods and redbuds are just starting to bloom. The horses were perfect ladies today! 

22.2 miles total


----------



## outnabout

Had the day off but my few little trail riding contacts were not available so I hooked up with a local stables ride today. A bunch of little kids and a few moms and dads. It was at the local lake where I like to ride but on the opposite side of the lake. Anything is good for my mare right now, just getting out and experiencing different locations and horses. We were only out about one hour but we did have a good experience with one of those cyclers with the what I call the recliner type cycle, flag posted so they can be visible to motorists. There were about ten riders and we were at the back since my mare needs to learn how to hang back. All the horses ahead of us spooked and one of them even started kicking at the cyclist. Happy to say my mare didn't even blink an eye but I saw it coming coming and had already started talking to her. Hope to get back with my buddy next weekend and ride the better trails on the other side of the lake.
Picture here of teepees as we started out this morning. Proud of my girl for not reacting!


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like someone is getting ready for a big bonfire with those teepees.


----------



## BlooBabe

Took Aguti and Bloo out again this time with a group. Something moving in the woods spooked her and she pulled me off Bloo. She seemed surprised that I wasn't in the saddle anymore and she was very curious about Bloo bowing for me to get up but she stood and we went the rest of the ride without incident. Everyone got a good laugh and I wasn't hurt. lucky for me she chose to pull me off in the sandy part of the trail rather the rocky part. 

64.5 miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

*Rode yesterday at Mingo Trails*

This is the place that my friends rode about a month ago when we froze our a$$es off while riding. It is a much nicer place when it is 73 and sunny. I went with my friend Donna. Donna lives 2 hours away so we don't often get to ride together on weekends. She stayed over just for that reason Thursday. 

Mingo Trails is a privately owned facility that you can pay each time you ride or you can join the club and ride whenever you want. Ride now I am paying per ride.

I love this little pond.









Looking forward









Looking back









Donna and Flicka leading for a while. Oreo and I did much of the leading to Flicka's dismay but she did lead this part.









The whole trail system is nice and sandy like you see. At some areas it is a little deep for the horses not used to it, but no rocks to worry about.

We really had fun. Both horses were really welll behaved. Saw a deer and neither horse really reacted. Oreo spooked more at downed trees that had been cut up than anything else.

I swear my horse has the greatest sense of direction. He knew exactly when we turned back towards camp even though we had never been on this part of the trail. He picks up his pace and definitely takes over the lead from Flicka. There was one point he wanted to go the wrong direction that was away from camp but that is why we carry a map. 

We did 4.7 miles yesterday so I am up to 43.9 for the year.


----------



## Celeste

Bloo, I'm glad you fell in the sand and not on the rocks. Oreo, it looks like you had a great ride!

We rode a little 2.9 mile trail. Once again the weather was perfect!!! This has been a great weekend. When we were done riding, we moved the old retired horses to another pasture. They should get more grass now. They were happy for the change I think. There are 4 of them and their age totals 99. It takes a lot of groceries to keep that crew going. Now I am up to 25.1 miles.

Oh, one more thing. I had been concerned that my saddle seemed too narrow. Well the winter and lack of excess grass has taken my mare from obese to just extremely fat, and now the saddle fits great! I was thinking that I didn't buy it wrong...........


----------



## QOS

Nice pictures!!!! Sorry you got pulled off your horse Bloo...that couldn't have been fun :-(

I went out to ride today and my horse obviously thought I needed some serious exercise. OMG It took me more than an hour to catch him. He was running/jogging/trotting around me in circles. I went back and got treats. He cantered up for a treat but took off when I tried to put his halter on. By then he was sweating to beat the band. I had to go back up to the barn and get Edger with the feed Gator and he helped me finally catch the Flying Biscuit. I think he thought we were playing a game but dang I am too crippled right now to do that! I hosed him off and loaded him and hauled out.

I rode in my husband's Billy Cook Trail Saddle and didn't have a problem balancing at a trot or jog today. We rode 8.4 miles and saw quiet a few alligators. One had a silver face which was so odd looking. In the very back there is little pools we call "The Nursery" as that is where the baby alligators always are. There were a bunch of little bitty 6 to 8" gators. 

I have made the decision to sell my endurance saddle. It puts me up too straight for me to balance. I hate that because I love this saddle!! 

I have a total of 80 miles.


----------



## BlooBabe

Oreos Girl said:


> I swear my horse has the greatest sense of direction. He knew exactly when we turned back towards camp even though we had never been on this part of the trail.


You think he could teach Bloo some direction? I need both hands and a foot to count how many times we've been lost because I let him pick the direction in hopes he'd find home.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit is a pretty good navigator. Not perfect but he generally knows the way home!


----------



## Abbzug

up to 49.4 after todays loop. Nearly finished my first endurance ride! Only took three months =D


----------



## RiverBelle

It has been a while since I have been on here. Again, I haven't really rode much in the past while. I went out and rode my arabian/QH cross Smokey for the first time in 3 MONTHS. He did great. We lunged for about 15 minutes, then we rode for about 15 minutes. just long enough to make sure he remembered how to do it, lol. I didn't get any pictures of me riding but..

I have more puppy pictures!

All three puppies are 7 weeks old coming Monday! They have each been claimed, and they all have their names!! They will be going home at 8 weeks once they have their first set of shots. They are using the puppy pads like pros, and have gotten to where they eat dry puppy food easily, though they still get soft puppy food a couple times a day to make sure they get enough to eat. Hershey (momma dog) is still nursing them once a day, but it's hardly enough to even count as she has almost dried up all her milk. Which is good. I like it for my momma dogs to wean their puppies when they are ready. They each have their own unique personalities and everyone is soo excited to get them when they turn 8 weeks.  All these pictures are from 4 weeks to today.

First is my puppy Nugget. I named her nugget, like chicken nugget (lol) because her little black ears remind me of them. Or maybe it's because all my small dogs have been named after food? (Hershey, skittles, and now Nugget, lol) Nugget is a bit of a scaredy-cat. If she gets around something she is unsure of, she backs up as far as she can and just stars at it. She loves to play and wrestle with her sibilings, but it takes her a while to get used to playing with a person.

















Next is the only boy puppy, Monkey. Monkey is going to my Aunt who has 3 grandkids, so he is going to be very very loved. At first Monkey liked to play by himself, and didn't have much to do with his siblings or his humans. But in the last week he has learned that it is much funner to play with someone instead of being by himself all the time. He has also learned that toes are VERY fun to chew on!

















Last, but not least is Miss Kay! Miss Kay goes to my mom as a birthday present from me. She was named after Miss Kay on the Duck Dynasty show that is on TV now. Miss Kay is the most playful pup of them all! She has started out being a playful pup and forever she will stay that way! She is also the largest of the puppies, and is very very fat, eating all the food she can get a hold of. She loves to play with her siblings, her humans, her toys, the blanket, any socks that may be in the floor, and she loves to chew on my recliner. But in the last week she had learned it is just as much fun to sit in someone's lap. 

















Oh, and one more just for fun.  Sorry the pictures are so big, I can't get them any smaller. Enjoy anyways, lol!


----------



## QOS

They are precious!!!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> Biscuit is a pretty good navigator. Not perfect but he generally knows the way home!


Funny thing on last week's ride. My friend & I went to a place (which we haven't done since last spring - it's lower elevation where the snow melts off earlier) that is a loop, about half a mile of which is drivable Forest Service dirt road. We always used to park at a spot near the far end of the driveable part, and would turn right coming off the loop to get back to the trailer. Well, this time we parked closer to the highway, so we needed to turn left. Well, you guessed it: my friend's horse was absolutely certain we needed to turn right


----------



## phantomhorse13

I haven't been back in the saddle since finishing the race last weekend, as I managed to come down with bronchopneumonia, which has thoroughly kicked my *** over the past week. I normally would give Dream a week off, so least the timing hasn't messed up my training schedule. Assuming I can stay upright, will try to get her out some afternoon this week.

Sultan got his new saddle! Fitter was out on Saturday and Dean had him out that afternoon to start the breaking-in process. The fitter said the wool flocking will settle a bit and then she will come out again to make any final adjustments. Just watching Sultan move under saddle, its obvious how much more comfortable he is. DH said he was full of himself on trail and def ready for more.

As a fun surprise, Dream's 2012 Regional Best Conditioned award arrived in the mail today:




















I was expecting a certificate, so was delighted with a lovely halter with brass nameplate. And its even the right color!! :mrgreen: :happydance:

George continues to be a model patient. He has his first recheck this week, so fingers are crossed that everything is going as well as we think it is!


----------



## QOS

Dawn - so sorry you were sick. My riding buddy and a cake buddy had that at the same time. OMG they were both sick for ages - I didn't think they would ever get better. 

Glad that Sultan is now a slick dude in his new finery but I think Dream's halter is going to give him a run for his money. So glad that George is better. 

I just got back from the neurosurgeon in Houston. I will be having back surgery on Monday April 15. IF everything goes like clockwork and I do well I should be back in the saddle in 2 or 3 months. I am hoping for 2 but 3 won't be so bad. The bad part is I won't get to see Biscuit and Sarge for 2 weeks - but Honey Darling Precious said if I am real nice he will load them up and bring them to the house.  I am going riding this weekend and the day before surgery...getting in as much riding as I can. I just did my horses hooves so I may have to have the farrier do their feet once :-| 

I will have to enjoy all of y'all riding so post those stories and pictures. I will need something to dream on


----------



## greentree

You BETTER let the farrier do their feet!!! LOL Praying for a speedy recovery for you, QOS.

Nancy


----------



## prairiewindlady

On Saturday my sister and I got together to ride. I had been sick all week with a pretty bad head cold so I wasn't 100% but I had been looking forward to this ride for weeks and I wasn't about let a little cold stop me. My sister is in college now and between school, her job helping retrain ottbs, and exercising her own 3 horses I don't get to see her as often as I used to. She had spring break this week however, so we were able to get together.

I asked if she would mind riding Wings, while I took Thunder. I just started riding Thunder again last week...he has been on pasture rest for a little over a month due to a pulled muscle. I wasn't sure how he would do on this ride, but he was raring to go. Both boys surprised me with how well they did, actually. We did a lot of trotting! Not as much as seasoned endurance horses, surely, but quite a bit for my two pasture puffs! I thought Thunder would tire pretty quickly but I was wrong. He was still jigging at the end of our 7.8 mile ride!

Unfortunately I didn't do so well. About halfway through the ride I started getting real dizzy...and for the last stretch I was pretty out of it. I'm not sure just how I made it home, lol. My sister helped me with the chores so I could get home and get to bed asap.


















I was very pleased that both the boys drank from the creek!










I felt like a midget on Thunder (13.1h) next to my sister on Wings (16.2h)! Despite the size difference, Thunder impressed me by leading most of the way. I thought it was great that they can trot together fairly well. (Thunder has a fast little trot and while Wings has a slightly slower jog). Walking is another story, though. Thunder has to be one of the slowest "walkers" I have ridden, due mostly to his having short stubby legs, lol!










I think Thunder looks pretty snazzy in his new biothane bridle!










2013 Total Miles:
Thunder: 71.1 miles
Wings: 55.2 miles


----------



## Abbzug

Another 18 today in the desert, after a fairly terrible weekend. The weather was perfect! HR was 36 by time I got the saddle off. Go Cupcake! 

67.4 for the year.


----------



## Roadyy

Went for another quick ride around the neighborhood alone on Trusty. He did good except for the encounter with the horse eating Guineas. There were 3 well off the right side of the road that got his attention, but didn't stop his forward motion. It was the 2 right next to the road on the left that stopped him in his tracks. There was also a car parked on the edge of the road to the right so he was very apprehensive about going between them. He got 2 steps backwards before I finally got him forced back into a forward motion while his eyes were on those 2 birds until we got past them. 

We didn't push much more than a casual walk the whole time as he hasn't been ridden since last summer. I checked him over good when we got back and he didn't even break a sweat. I think I will continue to go further and further on each ride to keep stretching his exercise.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Dawn - so sorry you were sick. My riding buddy and a cake buddy had that at the same time. OMG they were both sick for ages - I didn't think they would ever get better.
> 
> Glad that Sultan is now a slick dude in his new finery but I think Dream's halter is going to give him a run for his money. So glad that George is better.
> 
> I just got back from the neurosurgeon in Houston. I will be having back surgery on Monday April 15. IF everything goes like clockwork and I do well I should be back in the saddle in 2 or 3 months. I am hoping for 2 but 3 won't be so bad. The bad part is I won't get to see Biscuit and Sarge for 2 weeks - but Honey Darling Precious said if I am real nice he will load them up and bring them to the house.  I am going riding this weekend and the day before surgery...getting in as much riding as I can. I just did my horses hooves so I may have to have the farrier do their feet once :-|
> 
> I will have to enjoy all of y'all riding so post those stories and pictures. I will need something to dream on


I hope you ride everyday until Monday!!!! Maybe riding Biscuit will cure you first 

If he doesn't cure you, may the surgery be very successful without any complications! I will be praying for the best outcome for you.


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> I just got back from the neurosurgeon in Houston. I will be having back surgery on Monday April 15. IF everything goes like clockwork and I do well I should be back in the saddle in 2 or 3 months. I am hoping for 2 but 3 won't be so bad. The bad part is I won't get to see Biscuit and Sarge for 2 weeks - but Honey Darling Precious said if I am real nice he will load them up and bring them to the house.  I am going riding this weekend and the day before surgery...getting in as much riding as I can. I just did my horses hooves so I may have to have the farrier do their feet once :-|
> 
> I will have to enjoy all of y'all riding so post those stories and pictures. I will need something to dream on


I'm sure glad you're giving up on drunken sailors.....:lol:

I'm sure you're looking forward to being back to normal......:wink:


----------



## QOS

went in for 2nd opinion on surgery today. This doctor totally agreed with my doctor. So I will be having surgery on Monday a week on the 15th. I have found someone to ride Biscuit while I am off - my friend's daughter will ride him strictly at a walk in the arena!


----------



## RiverBelle

I rode last week on Smokey, my Arabian cross again. He wanted to act up though, and nearly threw me. It's been so long since I have ridden regularly, I have lost all confidence. I really don't think he would really 'try' to throw me, but I didn't want to take the chance. MY second cousin is coming out to ride with me sometime this week, and he is going to ride Smokey and get some sense back in his head. My cousin has been riding for, 40 years or better, so I'm sure he can handle it, lol.

For anyone that wants to know, Rose, the mare I usually ride is pregnant! Turns out she was fairly far along when I bought her back in December. Vet said she should pop in June.


----------



## QOS

Well, Riverbelle you are getting 2 for the money!!! Hope the foal is just a little jewel!!! 

You will get your confidence back soon. Keep at it. It took me a long time to get my confidence back and it still isn't bombproof!


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I had a horse-filled day today. 

Started out at the fairgrounds for the local 4H's used tack sale, which I had no idea was the huge deal it was. There was a line out the door and around the corner waiting to be let in!! They actually had one of the leaders climb onto a chair and lecture us all about how we were expected to behave like adults and anybody pushing or cutting the line would be asked to leave.. apparently people were knocked down and hurt in the past in the stampede to get to the deals. :shock:

We were looking for saddle pads and stirrup leathers, so did not think we were in danger of being trampled (people RAN in and started grabbing up blankets like lunatics though). We found a bonanza of stuff, one item of which I am still cackling with glee over: we got a Toklat coolback pad, with inserts, in excellent condition for *FIFTEEN DOLLARS*. :happydance: In the end, we went home with 3 saddle pads (the toklat and 2 roma brand), 3 sets of stirrups leathers (2 of which were brand new, in the package, wintecs), a set of half chaps for the DH, 2 rope halters, a hay bag, a lead rope, and a fly mask all for about $70. That toklat pad alone is worth over 200 new!!

After the shopping extravaganza, we got the kids out for a good workout before our vacation. Spring has finally sprung here and the weather was perfect for riding: about 50, sunny, and no wind (I can't think of the last time we had no wind). 

We rode just under 25 miles, with an elevation gain of about 3400 feet and an average pace of 6.8mph. The horses felt great. DH is really enjoying the new saddle and Sultan seems to appreciate it too!




















I think this is where flowerpots go when they die:










2013 mileage
...
03/03/13 dream 21.76 miles 6.4 mph 175.05 total miles
03/05/13 dream 10.67 miles 6.2 mph 185.72 total miles
03/09/13 dream 11.03 miles 5.6 mph 196.75 total miles
03/11/13 george 4.74 miles 3.6 mph 201.49 total miles
03/23/13 dream 51.41 miles 10.9 mph 252.90 total miles
04/06/13 dream 24.61 miles 6.8 mph 277.51 total miles


----------



## QOS

woooo hooooo!!! What a haul that was!!! That could be why there is a stampede!!!

The local Cowboy Church is having a tack sale next Saturday and I may try and go. I have a wedding cake to go down to the beach in the late afternoon so if it is ready I will go. Don't want to be stampeded though.

Sounds like the weather was lovely. Hoping for that tomorrow. How is George doing? Hope he is improving!


----------



## AnitaAnne

That tack sale sounds like a lot of fun Dawn! We used to have some tack auctions here and they were lots of fun...except I kept coming home with stuff I didn't need!

I had a horse filled day too, but not so fun. 

It started with a call from the man my horses live with "your horses are in the pasture, BUT there is a loose horse out here and they are pawing at the fence"

Long story short, the horse is a totally untrained 3 yr old stud, not even halter broke!!! He has NO respect for people at all, and nearly ran me over many times. 

It took me and the owner nearly 2 hours to trap him in another neighbor's pen after he ran through a barbed wire fence and was trying to breed the poor gelding that lives there. 

I was so mad at this guy! He obviously doesn't have a clue about horses and had absolutely no idea how to handle a horse, esp. a young one. He feeds him Purina Strategy and doesn't ever handle the colt. 

Unfortunately the pen was not very sturdy, so I couldn't work him to the point of haltering, but I did get a little respect going!! The horse did figure out it was in his best interest to face me & pay attention to me. 

Luckily he knew someone with a trailer and we were able to load him up mustang style for the ride across the road. I looked over that way and an hour later the horse trailer was still backed up agaist the barn and the neighbor gelding has been calling all afternoon.

Anyway, my horses were wore out from all the excitement, so no ride today. Darnit.


----------



## gunslinger

We rode the Lula land trust connector 3 trail on Lookout Mountain in northwest Georgia yesterday, our first trip to this area. the trail is a lateral, not a loop so 9 miles in and nine miles back out. 

We parked the trailer at the northern terminus off of Nickajack road. The entrance to the parking area is a steep gravel road and a difficult pull, 4 wheel drive recommended. For anyone wanting to ride this trail, I'd recommend parking at the southern trail head off Ascalon road which has a much larger parking area an no step climb.

The trail is well maintained and not what I'd consider a difficult trail, except for a couple of water crossings where step down boxes have been built on each side of the creek. The boxes aren't the problem, but the step down out the box and into the creek is higher than necessary, and the creeks full of very large rocks. I've crossed a lot of water over the past couple of years, but this one worried me as it appeared to be a very good place for a horse to break a leg. There's a bridge built across the creek but a sign that says no horses allowed......hummm...go figure....I'll take the fifth on the bridge.....

Spring time is just arriving and the area is still without foliage, pretty naked...just a few red-bud trees starting to bloom and a twinge of green from leaves just starting to form.

So, 9 miles in and 9 miles out, total of 18 miles, Total time of 6 hours 21 minutes......4 hours 33 minutes moving time, 1 hour and 47 minutes stopped with a moving average of 4 mph....and an overall average of 2.9 mph.

Here's the track log:


----------



## gunslinger

Here's the elevation profile.....as it's a lateral, the middle of the graph is the turn around point and it's really a mirror as it includes both directions. It would have been nice if Rhonda Lynn and her husband could have joined us, but this was an after thought and not really planned much in advance.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I went to ride at 1099 again. Camera was dead so there are no pictures. Trails were really muddy in several spots. I could feel Oreo's but sliding sideways several times. I think I touched at least half the trees out there as Oreo was trying to walk to the side of the trail and dragging me through the trees. It was a good day. I am guessing at 5.0 miles, forgot to reset GPS mileage at the start so it recorded 4.0 and I am guessing we were about a mile down the trail. That makes 48.9 miles for the year.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sounds like fun Gunslinger! This was my weekend off *hint hint* oh well.

How did you get the maps with your route???


----------



## QOS

Went riding today - I think we rode 5.4 miles - I haven't uploaded the data yet. Saw a bunch of alligators today but no hogs. The park set traps and caught I believe 30 hogs which is nice but probably just a fraction of them. Woods had standing water so we rode the levee. Biscuit was just a doll today - I faked him out. I went down to the pasture on the feed Gator. He will always come in from the pasture for me IF I don't have the Brenderup - he is a pretty smart boy! He trotted beside the Gator all the way to the barn and I put him in the trailer. What a sweetie - he has really shed out very gold this year. Every year he is more golden than the year before. 

We have a new riding buddy that is riding my cousin's former pasture puff and doing a great job. I asked her if she would ride Biscuit while I am off for surgery and she said yes. Woot. I don't want him sitting in the pasture getting sassy!! Hopefully I can ride twice next weekend and that is it for 2 to 3 months. I am going to miss riding so much!!!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Sounds like fun Gunslinger! This was my weekend off *hint hint* oh well.
> 
> How did you get the maps with your route???


Now AnitaAnne, you're a hard woman to make a date with......really, we were going to ride in the Cohutta's but changed our plans to accommodate another couple some time around 9 oclock friday night. We're going to do an Iron Mountain ride in a couple of weeks so put that on your calender....maybe Rhonda Lynn and her husband will join us? We had a great ride with them at Sylco Creek, and really enjoyed riding with them.

The maps....okay....I download the track log from my garmin and open it in mapsource. Inside mapsource I've downloaded and installed the SE US topo maps. I use the windows 7 snipping tool to cut, and then save the file as a jpg which I then upload to the site.

You can download mapsource and topo maps from all over the world free at: http://gpsfiledepot.com/

If your garmin accepts maps, you can also upload the topos to the device....so my gps has the topo maps on it as well.


----------



## Abbzug

6 miles yesterday at Usery park, including a few lovely climbs up and around. Had an awesome lesson today, with a relaxed, willing horse. I had a friend check on cupcake after I left the barn to make sure he wasn't ill, as he was so mellow and easy this morning. He tried to eat her cell phone--Yep, just fine. 

73.4 miles total.


----------



## QOS

Went for my last trail ride for a while yesterday with my cousin, her hubby, my hubby and 3 other trail buddies we always ride with. 

Went to get Biscuit in the Gator. He is a sharp cookie and decided to play ring around Denise. I don't know what is up with that - he has never done that before until the last 2 weeks. Hubby was at work and supposed to meet me at the park. He had to come out and Biscuit walked right up to him and he put his belt around his neck. LOL Biscuit could come up to me licking his lips and then run off and run around me. :lol:

We rode out to the back of Tyrrell Park - lush and green with all the rain. Biscuit did a lot of jogging which was fun but he kept throwing his head around being spunky but with my balance issues, it kept unbalancing me. I didn't have my camera with me but in the back there was a huge grass trail leading into the bayou that was about 2 foot wide. OMG there is a huge alligator back there and obviously he/she had been up on the land across the trail. Glad we didn't run into that one. Rode 9.4 miles for a total of 95.6 for the year. We were going to ride today but my cousin's horse threw a shoe...so I am done. Tomorrow is surgery day and I hope that I will be back to riding in 2 or 3 months. I am going to do exactly what the doctor says so I can get back to riding. I am going to miss my trail rides!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sounds like Biscuit wanted to play with you! 

Praying the surgery goes well tomorrow and you are back in the saddle soon. Keep us posted.

I have been working bunches of overtime, so no riding lately. Maybe this week! 
I am also ordering a Pessoa (copy) training system to see if I can get Drambuie back into work.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Amy. I hope Drambuie can get back healthy and sound - he and I are having issues and concerns with our backs.

Biscuit is playing with me. He is not running to the far corners - he is running in circles around me. I had increased their feed about a month ago because they had lost a some weight over the winter. I think it is now time to DECREASE!! 

Yesterday I had Edgar take Sarge up to the front and I was in the middle of the pasture. I gave up and walked to the gate. Biscuit ran up to me - so I know he is just "playing" but dang...I don't have time to play Ring Around Denise. 

I do enjoy seeing him run and spin though. He has become such a pretty boy and he is a good trail horse. Not great but good. I paid $1500 for him and truly, $15,000 wouldn't buy this horse from me. I trust him not to be an idiot on the trail - sometimes he is a toot but never an idiot. 

I will post here by Tuesday - maybe even Monday night depending on how I come out of the anesthetic. I don't like that stuff. Makes me feel like dammit.


----------



## Celeste

I hope everything goes well tomorrow with your surgery. Don't be afraid to let them give you pain medication for the first few days because it really will help you heal faster. My older Arab, Abby, does that hard to catch game occasionally. It can be a pain. I have a paddock that I can put them in and that helps. I'll be praying for you during your surgery.

DH and I went on a short (1.5 mile) trail ride yesterday. The weather was beautiful. Friday the girls were busy getting new shoes. Today it is raining like crazy. That only has me up to 26.6 miles. 

Depending on how my medical tests came out (I'll find out tomorrow), I may or may not catch up with you over the next few months. I hope you are back in the saddle in no time.


----------



## QOS

Glad you got out Celeste. Biscuit will be ridden by 2 ladies I know and Barry said he would take him out to Tyrrell Park. We have reservations to go to Ebenezer in June - don't know if I will have the ok to ride by then - if not, I will go just to visit my riding buddies and Barry can ride. 

I will be able to get out to the barn in 2 weeks and at least brush my horse and hopefully be there when they ride. If I can't ride I can enjoy others riding!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Good luck on your surgery. I didn't get any riding done on the beautiful Sat. I did spend some money on horsey stuff last night. Between Christmas and Birthday, I had 150 to spend at Horsetown South yesterday. The bad part was I only got three items. I got a set of rope hobbles. Oreo is not impressed, they greatly slow down his walking to eat. I got one of the clips that works like the aussie tie ring but is a clip instead. I also got a rain sheet for Oreo since he has a hard time staying warm with cold rain.


----------



## QOS

Oreo's Girl...sounds like a fun time at the tack store. I HATE shopping except for my horses. I could stay all day in tack store!


----------



## gunslinger

I can't help but think about you today.....may god guide your surgeons hands.

Wishing you the best.....


----------



## Roadyy

Praying for a successful surgery from doctors with a steady hand, Denise. 

Celeste, I hope you keep us updated on your situation as well. 


I've not been in the saddle in over a week. One of the boys, Boo, got himself injured on both back legs. The left having the worst of it with a chunk gone to the tendon and muscle. 
All my time is spent working on the barn, pasture and him. Also just got permission to use the 11 acre pasture that meets my back fence of the pasture. No charge other than the labor to clean and upkeep. I posted pics in the mature 40s thread in the Horse Talk section if you want to see pics.


I'll keep checking back for good reports from those who are ailing.


----------



## Abbzug

Finished my first LD (luxury distance?) ride on my gelding on Saturday. I learned a ton. He's an old pro--Every water crossing, he had four feet and a snout buried in the water. He ate like a champ. I can't wait for our next one. 

30 miles more, for 103.4


----------



## QOS

Ok guys...the surgery was a little rough. More compression than showed on the MRI's. He did a laminectomy on T10 and T11 and a partial on T9 . 

I woke up in some serious pain. OMG I would have all three kids again concurrently and it wouldn't hurt as much. I do not do well with pain meds or anesthetics. They make me sick to my stomach and I really haven't ate since Sunday. Yesterday just sips of water and that didn't stay down. 

Not in pain now except when I move my back. I was fitted for a special brace and I got up out of bed this afternoon and walked. Hope to get out of ICU and into a regular room tonight. Hope to go home Thursday or Friday. 

Thanks for the thoughts, prayers and the carrot cupcake from Gunslinger. I hope to be in my saddle in 2 or 3 months!


----------



## Celeste

I'm so glad that you made it through surgery!!! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Roadyy

My wife still has her $1800 Ninja Turtle shell back brace from her lower back fusion. I'm and so happy to see you posting in here. Good to know you will be back in the saddle again soon, but will continue with the prayers til the report of a complete healing has come..


----------



## outnabout

QOS, praying for healing and tolerance for tbe pain.


----------



## QOS

I am now out of ICU and in a private room. OMG getting out of the bed and onto the wheelchair was like being ran over in a stampede. It was a long ride over as the private rooms are in a separate building. Then when I got here getting out of the chair into the bed was painful as all get out. I know that it will take a while to heal the cut and the muscles that were cut. I told my son I was sure it felt like the scene from the Predator with Arnold Schwarzenegger when the Predator reached down and pulled out that guy's spine and skull. I have a pretty high threshold for pain but this has me whipped. Ugh. I will be following all instructions so I an get better!!!


----------



## Celeste

Take lots of pain medicine. Prayers are going up for you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise I am so happy to see your posts & know that you are done with the surgery!! :happydance:

Are you getting discharged tomorrow? Usually once a person up and walking, you are ready for home :shock:


----------



## Oreos Girl

Glad the surgery went well. Hoping the pain decreases very quickly. Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## Nine

Good luck in your recovery. My prayers are with you. You're tough, if you have three kids. You can do this, too. Just think of riding in the new spring/summer grass, watching the trail between your horse's ears. Gather your family and horse pictures around you, until you're riding again. Hang in there!


----------



## QOS

Thanks y'all. The girl that has her horse pastured next to Biscuit and Sarge took pictures of them yesterday and posted them for me. That was so sweet of her. 

I got out and walked twice today - going around 3 times the second time - the PT was pretty happy with that. I am going again in a few minutes. I want to ride my horse soon.


----------



## Nine

I'm new to this post. I really like it! I tried to do catch-up reading. I'll never catch up. I've been at it most of the day. (Home sick - which takes one day away from riding vacation time. GRRRRR)
I have two horses: Teddy Roosavelt and Lars Ulrich. Teddy is the horse in my avatar. He's at a trainers now, learning to pull a cart. He'll be home in two weeks. He is coming 6 in July. 15 hh and 1200 lbs. Freisian/Percheron/ Appalloosa. He's a good trail horse that just doesn't get too rattled about much.
Lars is coming 2 years in July. He's learning manners and desensitizing. He's doing well, and is up for pretty much anything also. He is Shire and QH. He's about 13.2 now. He had a bad start in life and when I brought him home (not wanting to leave him in his situation, not sure how sick he really was) the vet gave him a 40/60 chance to live. He's doing great now and has a sweet nature. He's got a good personality, as does Teddy. I lucked out on my horses. Glad I gave Lars a chance. Teddy is my soul-mate in horse form. We are well bonded. Can't wait to have him home. It's true what a poster said about 29 pages ago. When you have that bond, it just makes it wonderful.
And I didn't mean for this to get soooo long. Thanks for your patience. I am going to look at GPS systems, as I have no idea how to guage the miles I ride... any suggestions? Brand, place to look for good $?


----------



## Celeste

I use a Garmin eTrex. It works pretty well for me. I like pulling up the map of my ride on the computer. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise, so happy to hear the surgery is done and hopefully the worst of the pain will be passing as well. Its excellent you are up and around!!

DH and I recently went on vacation to Punta Cana, Dominican Republic. I have never been there before, but anywhere with a beach and nice weather is always a good thing in my book. And to my great delight, the hotel had horseback riding!!

Wow does riding a trail string pony give me new respect for our horses. I went riding twice while on vacation. The first ride DH came with me. He got an opinionated chestnut mare named Maria. She was lead mare, so wanted to be marching out front leading the way. I rode a grey gelding named Lud. He wanted to not move at all. I think he was just as frustrated with me by the end of the ride as I was with him! 





























The second ride, DH decided he would rather go work out (he was not impressed with Maria's opinions). I got to ride the mare and I had a blast with her! Was such a difference to be on a horse who was wiling to move, even if only in short bursts (all the guide would allow).




























Riding on Punta Cana, Dominican Republic - YouTube


Got our kids out for a ride today. Wow what a difference!! Last leg-stretcher before our next competition (No Frills in VA next Saturday). Joe, are you going?!


2013 mileage
...
03/23/13 dream 51.41 miles 10.9 mph 252.9 total miles
04/06/13 dream 24.61 miles 6.8 mph 277.51 total miles
04/12/13 jud 3 miles 280.51 total miles
04/14/13 maria 3 miles 283.51 total miles
04/17/13 dream 9.2 miles 7.4 mph 292.71 total miles


----------



## QOS

Nine, I use a Garmen eTrex Ventura HC like Celeste does. I like it! I have current speed, max & average speed, direction, miles, etc on one page.

Dawn, looks like y'all were having a blast. Come ride down here next winter...not while sand but nice weather.

Doctor just left a little while ago. I will get out tomorrow. Drain was removed and he said healing nicely. I walked up steps today - omg how fantastic was that? He originally said 2 to 3 months to get on Biscuit but I am thinking I will be lucky if it is 3 months. I want to heal up nicely before I get on and it will just be walking for quiet a while! 

I will keep up with the thread and live vicariously through ya'll!!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Welcome to the thread Nine. I use a Magellian and I do not recommend it. If the batteries go dead, you have to re-install the software from a computer which is a pain in the you know where.


----------



## QOS

I am home now...before I left the hospital I asked Dr. Murphy how long before could run an endurance race. He said 6 months - but I am sure he was talking about just riding. I will follow directions like a good girl so I can ride this fall. Biscuit and I are going to have to do some ground work so I can at least be with him. Don't know about doing their feet anymore - I can't freaking bend over!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and gets to ride.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I am so glad that you are home!! I don't trim my own horses any more. It is just so physically hard. I think that it comes out cheaper to pay somebody else to do it and work at something that is easier and just pay the farrier. You take it easy.

I haven't ridden this weekend yet, but I let a 25 year old girl from my work come out and ride in the arena. She had a blast. I love introducing people to horses.


----------



## QOS

Its not even the money Celeste - it is someone doing them the way I want them done. Sarge has feet like a Trojan. They are AMAZING! Hard as rocks and wonderful cuppiness!!! Biscuit has nice white thick side walls but a nasty crack in his back left that I keep up with. He doesn't have a lot of concavity and is tenderfooted. LOL I enjoyed doing their feet but I don't think that is going to happen for a while! I am going to introduce my great neice to riding this summer since I can't!!!


----------



## Celeste

I am very fortunate to have a farrier that I really like. He does a great job.


----------



## Nine

Glad you're home QOS. I bet you'll do your therapy religiously, and you'll be riding before you know it. It will help to teach your great niece.
Thanx All, for your welcomes. I looked at GPS at Cabella's today. No WAY am I buying from them. Holy Cow the $$$$! I'm sure I can find something at a better price at Target or Radio Shack. Thanks for the tips in what to look for. It was such a busy day. I _drove_ Teddy 1 1/4 miles. Does that count? What a pretty day.
I can't wait to ride and start putting on the miles....
Phantomhorse13 I'm jealous. The beautiful scenery, the abs! (yours, not the horse's) and you're able to ride. Lucky you. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Celeste

Have you checked out Amazon? I think that is where I got mine and it was a pretty good deal. Driving sounds like fun!


----------



## QOS

I bought my Garmin on line from Target. It was $159 when I bought it 2 years ago. I would like to get a fancier one and I might do that one day. This one records all I need but as I learn more about it I will want one that can do more.


----------



## dbhrsmn

I have a Garmin Rino 530HCx. it has a color screen that I really like. I also like it because it has a 2 way radio. It works with other 2 ways and other Rinos. one other great feature it has is you can see where other rino users are on the map. You can see how far away they are and how long it will take to get to them at your current speed. I'm not sure if it is still available, but I do know there other rinos available. I got mine on Amazon. If you are patient, you can get some pretty good deals.

I went for an awesome trail ride Friday with some friends. It was to a place called snake gulch, just south of Fredonia, AZ. Here are a few pics.









This was the first panel of writing/drawings.

















There were a few of these blooming









It would be interesting to know what if anything these drawings meant.


















I thought this was a cool tree.


















This was a cool water trough were we turned around.



















I rode Champ and we rode about 16 miles. total of 63.9 miles for the year.
Sorry for the pic overload, it was a great ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Fabulous pictures!!! 

Is that a natural water trough in a shallow cave? Very interesting drawings too, I wonder how long they have been there? 

You have the most interesting rides dbhrsmn!


----------



## greentree

SO glad to see you are home and doing well, QOS!!!! 

DH mowed more trail up in our woods yesterday, and then he ACTUALLY got on and rode! I wanted to go to the cave earlier, but he had work to finish, so I rode the TWH in the arena (I am working on her gait, for DH). We went down the road about a mile, then it was getting dark, so we came back. Did about 3 miles total. That's a lot for DH.

I was really proud of him. He rode and showed a LOT, 40 years ago. Now with a bad back, etc, he just wants to be a passenger on a big, slow, safe horse. Debbie Bell is a great horse for him; 16,3 hh, willing to just carry him, draft personality, and being a Clydesdale, a conversation starter. He felt like she gave him a hard time last time he rode her, and was apprehensive about it happening again(we were on a wide trail, and she wanted to go back to the trailer) Anyway, yesterday, he saddled her(normally, I do) and climbed on, and we took off!!! Usually, when he rides, I lunge or ride first, to take any edge off( what a GOOD wife, LOL!!) 

Progress! YAY!

Nancy


----------



## greentree

WOW, dbhrsmn, what a FABULOUS ride!! Did you haul there? Thanks for the awesome photos!!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

dbhrsmn, I wish I could "like" your pictures a hundred times!!! Wow!


----------



## QOS

the pictures are amazing and I would like to know more about the pictures too.

Greentree - I am getting better - a little weak right now but that is to be expected. I just took my medication and feel a little woozie


----------



## Roadyy

Just keep reminding yourself how nice it will be that first time back in the saddle when all the muscles that have been relaxed for a couple months start getting used again. All the rocking in the saddle rubbing on the buttocks bone that is not as protective from a stiff rump like it was a couple months ago. All the time soaking those sore muscles down with Listerine to help loosen them up when you get back...



Yep, I hope the healing comes quickly so you can get back to your normal daily life.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Roadyy. My mom and my sister came by at different times today and they both were amazed at home much better my gait is. I still am somewhat wobbly but it is getting getter!!


----------



## dbhrsmn

AnitaAnne said:


> Fabulous pictures!!!
> 
> Is that a natural water trough in a shallow cave? Very interesting rawings too, I wonder how long they have been there?
> 
> You have the most interesting rides dbhrsmn!


 
It is a natural spring in a shallow cave. the troughs are made of cement and have been there for a long time.
This sign was about a half mile above the trail head. it tells how old some of the drawings are.









this is what is left of some of the granaries.


----------



## dbhrsmn

greentree said:


> WOW, dbhrsmn, what a FABULOUS ride!! Did you haul there? Thanks for the awesome photos!!
> 
> Nancy


Yes we trailered our horses. there is a turnaround and room to park along the road at the trail head.


----------



## Nine

dbhrsmn I love the pictures. And your hores. I do love American history. Thanks for putting up the pix here.

QOS, I didn't know you were gaited! What type bit do you use (haha). I'm so glad you're feeling better and seeing progress already. Super Woman!

Thanks again, All, for the tips on the GPS. I will be doing some driving this summer, as well as riding. Is it "legal" to put down miles from both? Keep them separate? Driving miles don't count? Let me know. I'm soooo glad I found this post.


----------



## Celeste

I think that we are making our own rules. If I were keeping a log, I would keep them separate, but add the total miles up and post those. Do you have a spreadsheet to use? I have one on my home computer that would work good. If you PM me your email address I'll be glad to send it to you. Or if you want a really spiffy one, call on our expert, QOS.


----------



## QOS

Nine, I am all of that and a bag of chips. You should see this pale yellow "saddle" I have strapped on. Woot! And my starting gate is aluminum with wheels. Yep I am a gaited race horse right now. No bit...just saddle and starting gate. 

I am tired today. It is tiring sitting around all the time. I do get up and walk frequently but can't do too much. I will go out in the cake kitchen after awhile and make a peony that is going on this weekend's cake and maybe cut the cake boards. Make myself useful!!


----------



## LeynaProof

The weather has been gorgeous here in the panhandle of Florida! Went to a ride on 4/6 and got 10th place in the 50 miler and that was with my stirrup breaking 4 miles into the last loop. :-( I rigged it up just enough my tip toes could still reach it and we kept on going. And this past weekend we went to a ride in Dade City, FL. and we tied for 2nd in the 50 miler!! The weather was gorgeous! We had a blast. Here are some pics of our ponies.


----------



## QOS

Woo hoooo!!!!! congratulations - you were a star!!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LeynaProof

QOS said:


> Woo hoooo!!!!! congratulations - you were a star!!!! Thanks for the pics!


Haha! I don't know about 'star", but we had lots of fun! But thank you! I was so very proud of my girl. She has heart for sure.  The first picture of the dark grey is a horse i bought while we were in Dade City. He was at a rescue because and i quote what everyone told me " He was a problem child. And he is crazy." I was told he is not for the faint of heart. Well of course i had to go look at him and since he was 30 minutes away from where our ride was, why not? He needs some TLC. Worming, weight, and his feet done. But crazy? I don't think so. I just did not get the crazy vibe from him. The people that had him was going to drug him to do his feet. So here i am thinking he is going to be horrible and lastnight i went out to do some basic trimming and he was a little bad, but not bad enough for drugs. I was also told he bolts when you get on him. So i will keep yall updated on how he does when i ride him for the first time this weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

Congrats on the 50 milers and the horses look great. I am just getting my body(bumm and knees) used to completing 3 miles without feeling like I've been in a fight let alone going 50..lol

I do look forward to getting to the stage of longer trail rides like that. I miss those weekend trips of leaving my house at 4 pm Friday on horseback and coming home around dark30 Sunday evening. Just enough time to brush her down and get her settled into the pasture before cleaning myself up for bed so I could do a week's work while day dreaming about the trip. That was all several moons ago on a Leopard App/Arabian too. She loved the long trips away from home.


----------



## LeynaProof

Thank you! When i did my first 50 miler, i thought it would never end!!! I got motion sickness and my knees hurt! It sucked. LOL. But i was addicted after that and now 50 miles feel like nothing. I like the 1 day 100 milers now.  What part of Florida are you from?


----------



## Roadyy

Youngstown. Just north of Panama City, Fl. on hwy 231


----------



## LeynaProof

Roadyy said:


> Youngstown. Just north of Panama City, Fl. on hwy 231


Oh cool!!! I am from the Ponce De Leon/ Defuniak Springs area!


----------



## QOS

I went cave diving in Ponce De Leon and Morrison Springs many years ago. My father's family is from that area and my great aunt lived in Panama City for many years. My riding buddy cousin Kellie grew up in Panama City and her mom still lives there.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Congrats on the great finishes and the new pony!! I like the look of him, so can't wait to hear how he rides.


----------



## greentree

LeynaProof said:


> The weather has been gorgeous here in the panhandle of Florida! Went to a ride on 4/6 and got 10th place in the 50 miler and that was with my stirrup breaking 4 miles into the last loop. :-( I rigged it up just enough my tip toes could still reach it and we kept on going. And this past weekend we went to a ride in Dade City, FL. and we tied for 2nd in the 50 miler!! The weather was gorgeous! We had a blast. Here are some pics of our ponies.


Leyna, congratulations!!! So glad someone is out there keeping the sport going! 

I have your gelding's twin sister! Is he Egyptian ? We could have a PAIR! 

Yesterday the weather was so beautiful, and I got to go up on our new trail with my neighbor, and I rode the stallion, so I got a few miles in. It poured rain ALL morning, and now it's cold, so no riding today.

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof

phantomhorse13 said:


> Congrats on the great finishes and the new pony!! I like the look of him, so can't wait to hear how he rides.


Thank you! He is a sweetie. Not the best life so far, but not anymore!


----------



## LeynaProof

greentree said:


> Leyna, congratulations!!! So glad someone is out there keeping the sport going!
> 
> I have your gelding's twin sister! Is he Egyptian ? We could have a PAIR!
> 
> Yesterday the weather was so beautiful, and I got to go up on our new trail with my neighbor, and I rode the stallion, so I got a few miles in. It poured rain ALL morning, and now it's cold, so no riding today.
> 
> Nancy


He is Egyptian! His sire Amir Jamaal and his dam is Lady Godivaa.


----------



## LeynaProof

More pictures of my pretty boy!


----------



## QOS

He's lovely. My barn owner's old straight Egyptian stallion was named Amir. He was such a sweetheart. He passed away last year.


----------



## Painted Horse

I'm off for 4 days of riding into Robbers Roost in Southern Utah. That was the one outlaw hideout that was never penetrated by the law in pursuit of the Wild Bunch.

Very remote area of South Eastern Utah. I should add 50-70 miles to total and have some new photos Sunday night or Monday.


----------



## QOS

sigh....Painted Horse I am sitting here on the couch feeling might jealous!!! Can't wait to see the pictures...take lots of them!


----------



## greentree

Leyna, how tall is he? My mare is 1/2 Egyptian, by The Apostolos, out of my little Heinz 57 (but very cute and talented) Miekkis Baba Saba. 

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof

greentree said:


> Leyna, how tall is he? My mare is 1/2 Egyptian, by The Apostolos, out of my little Heinz 57 (but very cute and talented) Miekkis Baba Saba.
> 
> Nancy


He is a little over 15.2 H and he is only 5, so he will probably mature to 15.3.


----------



## greentree

Oh, dang. My mare is 14.2, but looks way taller.


----------



## Cacowgirl

The new boy is eye candy-hope he works out for you-maybe he just needs a job. Lots of wet saddle blankets will probably help a lot, too.


----------



## BlooBabe

QOS, glad to hear your surgery went well and that you're home. I used to do Bloo's feet but I messed my knee up and had to find a farrier. I'm picky about Bloo's feet especially now since he's getting a little tender footed in his old age but I love the guy I use now. 

Bloo's easyboots came in just in time for the annual week-ish trail riding vacation with my cousins and a few of our friends. I trailer Bloo up to NH to meet the rest of the group and then we all ride out to a cabin and stay there for a week or two. The cabin has 2 corrals for our horses and there are a few horses that are on the property for us to alternate with. This year's group was the biggest we've ever had. 7 people, 4 dogs, and 13 horses including the ones left at the cabin. My dad called after the first week to make sure no one died because it's a technology free vacation, the only phone we have is the land line in the cabin and the only vehicle besides the horses is a truck for emergency uses or shopping trips. We usually pack in enough but it's there if we need it. Usually one of our parents calls to make sure we're fine and if we've decided to stay longer. We usually bring cameras but I accidentally left mine at my cousin's barn, but I remembered my gps, which came in handy on a few rides. The ride out to the cabin is about 20 miles from our starting point and we rode another 327.7 miles over the 2 weeks exploring and getting lost. 
.He wasn't impressed having to wait to get in the trailer. I swear I've got the only horse in the world that LOVES to be hauled. He loads himself and will yell if I take too long to notice he's ready to go.


I took some pictures when I did his tack check before putting him on the trailer. Good thing I checked too because someone borrowed my saddle and left one of the school saddles on my rack


My cousins and I are thinking about going out just the 4 of us again in a few months. It's fun as a group but I'm the oldest going out so I have to look after everyone and not all of them have as much experience as I do so I baby sit a lot of the time. At least I know my cousins can ride and handle the trails. 

432.2 miles to date.


----------



## LeynaProof

Cacowgirl said:


> The new boy is eye candy-hope he works out for you-maybe he just needs a job. Lots of wet saddle blankets will probably help a lot, too.


Yes, a lot of wet saddle pads!


----------



## QOS

wow wee Bloo that is fantastic!!! Cousins are the best!!! Unfortunately, only one of my 1st cousin's ride and he didn't start riding until he was an adult. I ride with my 2nd cousin-she and I are very close even though we knew of each other-we never met til we were 50. Hahahahah she and I would love a 2 week vacation up in a cabin. We need to make that happen.

Get some of your cousins to share their pics!!! So jealous - pea green of that vacation!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow Bloo, that is quite a trip you took! Sounds like a dream vacation!

Leyna that gelding is really nice! Sure hope you success with him. 

I put Drambuie in the Pessoa type lunging rig the other day. He was a little wound up about the whole thing, and didn't really work very round, but sure had some explosive moments!! I discovered it is really hard for a horse to get away when he has the rig on! I doubt I could have held him without it. 

I had it sort of loose, so once it is adjusted more, I think he'll start moving better. I hope so anyway. 

Denise, do you want to borrow it when you get out of your brace? LOL


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> I put Drambuie in the Pessoa type lunging rig the other day. He was a little wound up about the whole thing, and didn't really work very round, but sure had some explosive moments!! I discovered it is really hard for a horse to get away when he has the rig on! I doubt I could have held him without it.
> 
> I had it sort of loose, so once it is adjusted more, I think he'll start moving better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> Denise, do you want to borrow it when you get out of your brace? LOL


Can you post pictures? How is his back doing?


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'll try to take some pics tomorrow. He is somewhat better, but not 100% and I can't put weight on his back yet. 

I doubt I'll keep him cause I don't think I am going to be able to ever ride him:-(


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann I hate that for you honey. I know how much you looked for the right horse :-( 

Girl, this yellow brace I have is not bad but it has two "bones" that slide down the back of it, laces on the sides and lots of velcro. It is making a spot sore on my back but nothing bad. It is healing well and I iced cakes yesterday and today. I have 2 cake buddies helping me to get my weddings out. Bless their hearts - they are wonderful.

I miss my horses terribly. I bought them so I could smell their horsey smell, run my fingers through their manes, kiss their velvety noses! I am not getting any lovin' from my boys and I am missing them. I want Honey Darling Precious to bring my boys home this week and they can graze in the backyard. That way I can enjoy them for a couple of hours.

Y'all don't forget to hug up your horse buddy for those of us who can't!!


----------



## Roadyy

Well, decided to go for a family outing yesterday..Yep, got the 2 daughters, the young man from church and myself each with a horse in hand and walked them around the block. If I'd have to guess I'd say it was 1.5 mile total. No saddles or bridles, just us walking in front of them holding lead ropes. The wife followed part way with stroller and two babies til the skeeters started getting hungry.

I'll have pics of us, coming back in the gate, up later once the DW gets them from camera to computer to me in an email.




Anita, I'm really sorry to hear that and understand as I have one who was only healthy for about 6 weeks before finding a way to hurt himself and has been on stall time for a month now. This injury brought previous injuries to the surface that may prevent him from being ridden by anything bigger than a kid.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roady that is much the same thing that happened to Drambuie. We were making progress, but not as much as we should have. Then he went down in a hole when were were trotting, and didn't get better. The vet diagnosed a loose tendon on his back and kissing spine showing long-term changes. 

In studying up on kissing spine, I found that one of the treatments is to clip the tendons. So, I really don't know if his was always loose or if it is a new thing. But healing is difficult in the pasture I rent cause it is on the side of a mountain and quite hilly with sparse grass. 

Drambuie slips a lot and his back-end falls when the horses are tearing around or when he is trying to pick a fight with Chivas. I've seen Drambuie rear straight up pawing at Chivas, but when I put a saddle on him he nearly falls from the pressure and won't hardly walk. 

I don't know if he just keeps re-injuring himself or if he was always like this. He needs a nice, lush level pasture, without other horses in it to fuss with, and someone to work him everyday in the Pessoa rig and maybe, just maybe, he would improve and get his back stronger. 

Unfortunately, I don't have the funds or the time to find him that Nirvana.

Very frustrating.


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann that must be so frustrating. If you decide to put him out to pasture I still have 2 horses of friends that would be great for dressage or endurance. 

My friend is trying to sell her little Arabian mare. I personally think she is crazy. That little mare is the bomb. She was trained out the wazootie in lower level dressage, trail rides like a dream, cute as a button and does tricks. LOL I watched her trainer, Mike, teach her to bow in 10 minutes. OMG I wish he would work with Biscuit but he rarely comes out to the barn. Sababba was his baby and that little horse is amazing. He taught her to lay down and let someone mount from the ground. Sue can't get her into the trailer - I can get her in the trailer with no problems. Sue would haul her with the back stall thingie not clamped in place - still in open position with a chain and I think the ride wasn't pleasant. We would tell Sue SHUT THE BACK PARTITION!!! LOL Someone will get Sababba one day and go far. She is darling!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Drambuie in his Pessoa-type rig (sorry not great pics)


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple of pics of us coming back from the walk.


















Anita,
What is the purpose of the pessoa rig?


----------



## AnitaAnne

The Pessoa helps work the horse's back muscles properly, building and strengthening the back. The vet prescribed the Pessoa for Drambuie because of the kissing spine. 
Normally I am not a fan of of using anything besides a saddle, bridle and whip, but in this case I have to try as I can't ride im in a round frame. I honestly am not sure he can get much better though.


----------



## Celeste

I'm sorry that his back is hurt.


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne said:


> The Pessoa helps work the horse's back muscles properly, building and strengthening the back. The vet prescribed the Pessoa for Drambuie because of the kissing spine.
> Normally I am not a fan of of using anything besides a saddle, bridle and whip, but in this case I have to try as I can't ride im in a round frame. I honestly am not sure he can get much better though.


I'm not sure where in the SE you are located, but are there any hills to walk him up to give the same back exercise? I have nothing against the using that tool, just going on you sounding like you don't like using it. We have a few sand hills and some clay hills a few minutes drive up the road I want to take a couple of my horses to ride/walk up and down to really build up their back.


I guess another option would be having a large area set up with really deep sand to walk him through to make him work those muscles..I'm just spitting out ideas trying to help him and you. None of it comes from knowledge or research other than knowing how it works my back walking around in the sand here at work in a shipyard while toting a 30lb tool bag.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I have been bad in that I have ridden twice and haven't posted. Last Sunday I went out to a guy's house that lives with lots of places to ride. We go out there about once a year. My friend Donna has been wanting someone to ride her horse for her because she isn't riding very much. I called 2 students from my school. I told them I only had 1 extra horse but then I thought about calling Becca that also has 2 horses. She brought an extra horse also. It worked out well both students got to ride (boyfriend and girlfriend) and both extra horses got some exercises







We rode about 6.6 miles that day. Most of the time it is a loop but a downed tree made it a ride in and ride out ride.

Yesterday Donna (who owns Flicka) and I rode from our house. We found a whole series of trails that I didn't know existed and I have lived here almost 5 years. We rode 3.3 miles yesterday. 

Total for the year is 58.8 miles.


----------



## Celeste

Rode a little 1.5 mile trail today. My one word on the ride is gnats. Millions. Trillions. Gnats. They went right through the fly spray. Once we started out, they didn't follow us. 28.1 total. I guess I'm getting old..........


----------



## QOS

ugh .... I hate gnats. Glad you got out though. Sigh...it is raining here now so I am sure Honey Darling Precious will not be hauling my boys to the house so I can kiss them up. I miss them Boo HOOOOOO


----------



## gunslinger

Yea, I'm sure you do miss them....I know I would....won't be long now.....raining here....had an inch and a half in the rain gauge yesterday, an inch over night and looks like it's going to rain most of the day. It's been a wet spring here in E. Tennessee, almost 8 inches above normal.

There's water in most every mountain draw, the creeks and rivers have been high for some time now and the forest roads are starting to really have some serious pot holes, we've had to really slow down trailering in, don't want to blow a tire or break an axle. It's also been cooler than normal, everything blooming at once and pollen has been extremely high this spring.

Spent the day yesterday handloading .44 specials.....I think I'll head to the range later today for some stress relief.....and punch a few big holes in some paper.


----------



## QOS

We were supposed to get a huge storm yesterday and it by passed us - we did get rain but it was a nice gentle rain that is pleasant on the back porch!! We are 95 miles east of downtown Houston and they were hit hard. 

I asked Honey Darling Precious if he'd bring my boys to see me today as it is a gorgeous day. He said the yard was too wet and they'd tear up the grass. Ok...like I give a rat's patootie. It is two horses and I wasn't going to lounge them out there!!! Dang....hope some of y'all get out and ride today. Post some pictures. I am sick of being inside!!!


----------



## Celeste

Gunslinger, I think that you and my husband would be great friends if we lived closer. 

Denise, I know it is hard, but this will pass.


----------



## QOS

I know it will - that was one of my grandma's favorite sayings! It is just hard when the weather is freaking perfect! 

My mom's cousin Archie just visited with me. He is who helped me get my former horse, Red. His daughter and her hubby were with him. His daughter owns a stable in Grand Cayman and here is her website...y'all might like a peek at what Shanna is doing out there. Home


----------



## Abbzug

4 miles the other day, 8 miles today (before it reached 100!!! for the first time this year). 

Total now 115


----------



## Painted Horse

We got a short ride ( 3-4 miles) on Thursday after we got to camp. Friday we rode 21 miles into Robbers Roost and the old Outlaw Camp.



We are looking over the ledge that we are trying to get the horses down.


Here are a couple folks come down the ledge. Most of us got off and lead the horses down. One mistake and it was a long way to the bottom.

The buckskin and its rider are getting started going down, The dogs were always cheering us on.



I'll try and get some more photos up loaded tomorrow. We also rode about the same miles on Saturday into Cowboy Cave to see the cave and he artifacts. But not nearly as challenging of a ride.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I had an endurance race this weekend, my second of the season and his first. We did the No Frills 55 miler, located in Star Tannery, VA. Full thread is here.










Ride was a success, with us finishing 2nd and 3rd. We had 7100 feet of elevation change and averaged 7.1 mph. Dream was her normal angelic self and took great care of me.


George's checkup at Cornell last week was as good as it could be. The flushing catheter came out and he was released from jail!! :happydance: We can start riding him again this week. He is still on antibiotics three times daily as there is a piece of stick still in the eye, but it doesn't appear to be causing any issues and will hopefully resorb. Can't wait to see him back out on trail!


2013 mileage
...
03/23/13 dream 51.41 miles 10.9 mph 252.9 total miles
04/06/13 dream 24.61 miles 6.8 mph 277.51 total miles
04/12/13 jud 3 miles 280.51 total miles
04/14/13 maria 3 miles 283.51 total miles
04/17/13 dream 9.2 miles 7.4 mph 292.71 total miles
04/27/13 dream 53.8 miles 7.1 mph 346.51 total miles


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse those are gorgeous pictures! Oh MY I would get off and lead down that too. Ugh. I would be scared stiff riding down that as you said - one slip and disaster could ensue. 

Dawn, glad y'all had a great ride and so glad George is doing better!


----------



## greentree

Well, I didn't get to ride yesterday, but my HORSES did!!! A friend brought her 2 daughters and their friend over, all experienced horse girls, but they had never ridden Arabians or Clydesdales! So we saddle up Tootsie (in my avatar), her mother Penny, and Debbie Bell, the Clyde. They had a BLAST, even though it was a bit muddy. They would go up into the woods, and when they would get back, all be on a different horse! Then the girl across the street came over, (turns out they are ALL friends from school) and so I saddled up Chance, and they ALL went down the road. 

Turns out, I am one western saddle pad short, so I have to go find one....darn.
And, I bought a new saddle, with a narrower tree, to fit my narrow shouldered Arabian sisters. It is a Henry Miller Buena Vista, and I have been eyeing it for about a year, but it looked so narrow, LOL. Then I started working Lucy and Alaska, and the western saddles were sliding up on their shoulders. What a good excuse!! I think it fits the new TWH, too. 

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger

I've googled Robbers Roost...lots of history in that area. I read they built cabins in there..... What's left of the camp anything?

I'd love to have the UTM coordinates....and a look at the gps track logs.....This must be close to the the four corners area? Is it close to the place Louis Lamour wrote about in The Haunted Mesa?

Fascinating area, ruggedly beautiful....loaded with history....looks like a great place to explore on horseback....


----------



## gunslinger

I think I found it.


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm thinking about going out to Nevada to help my mother with some horses. I've never been off the east coast and I'd have to go without Bloo so I'm a little torn about going. My mother owns 120 acres of land and someone went and dumped 4 horses on her property. Three are green broke and she can handle and work with them. The fourth is completely wild, untouched, and way too much for her to handle so she's asked me to go out. But I'd have to go without Bloo because I don't know their medical history and I'd only be out there for a few months. It's not worth risking his health if they haven't been vetted and a three day trailer ride.
I want to go but I've never been away from Bloo for that long before. It's like leaving my child behind. And to complicate matters even more I'm already in love with the fourth horse so I'd probably take him home with me. I'm pretty sure that was my mother's plan the whole time. I'm a bleeding heart when it comes to any animal that no one else loves or wants. That's why I ended up with the menagerie I've got now. 

In other news, Bloo decided he wanted to play with the babies and managed to unlock his gate, letting 4 other horses out, before running around the baby pasture. He somehow managed to crack his hoof so I've got to wait for the farrier to come out and see if it needs to be stapled/sewn or if I can just putty and boot it. Aguti has an overnight camping trip coming up so I'm working hard on getting her ready for it. She's good with the dogs now and didn't bat an eye walking over bubble wrap or by a fire. I had the kids hide on one of the barn trails with a bunch of different different things and drop them or jump out at us as I rode by. It was only about half a mile ride but I'm still counting it! And I can safely say Aguti's as close to bombproof as I could ever get her. We just have to work on high lining and hobbling. 

432.8 miles to date.


----------



## AnitaAnne

BlooBabe,

Do you think you would have a place for Drambuie? Or know of a safe home for him? Since you are a bleeding heart especially when it comes to horses...:wink:


----------



## Painted Horse

Gunslinger, I tried using my iPhone with EveryTrail to track my route and it was a total failure. There absolutely is no signal out in that area. My phone was searching for signal all day and really consumed it's battery, so it shut down before I was done riding. Also I must have bumped the pause button some where along the ride, So I had to draw in a few of the lines vs the gps tracks. But you can see some of what I was able to capture at:

Robbers roost - Horseback Riding trip | EveryTrail

It was 33 miles of dirt road once we left the hiway. It took an 1 hour and 20 minutes to drive that 33 miles.


----------



## BlooBabe

Anita I was totally thinking about taking Drambuie when I read about your situation. If there was an open stall at the barn I probably would have already offered but there won't have an open stall until at least the end of summer and I'm pretty sure I'll end up bringing Cowboy home with me.
I always get horses the 'wrong way' falling in love with them before I know anything about them. But I've have lucked out with amazing horses without trying too hard. I have a feeling I won't have that kind of luck with Cowboy though and he'll throw me through the wringer.


----------



## Celeste

Bloo, I wonder if you could take him to your mother's with you since she has a nice big spread. For that matter, if I were you I might just load up Bloo, drop by and pick up Drambuie, and move in with mom. It sounds like she has a nice set up. Mothers are so giving and kind..........


----------



## QOS

That sounds like a plan!!! Bloo - your mom's place sounds wonderful...what is keeping you in Mass? It is cold up there in the winter!!!


----------



## Celeste

Bloo, you seem to have a bunch of women planning your life..........


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> Bloo - your mom's place sounds wonderful...what is keeping you in Mass? It is cold up there in the winter!!!


This may come as a shock, but unless you're talking about southern Nevada (within a hundred miles or so of Las Vegas), it gets cold here too. Just about as cold as Massachusetts, though there tends to be more variation during a day.


----------



## QOS

Does it snow as much? I figured in the mountains it would snow like crazy. I flew over Southern Cal. Arizona and New Mexico in January when I did the Ultimate Cake Off. The scenery was amazing. Snow on the mountain tops but most of it was just the ground and it of course, wasn't green with trees but lots of flat lands and then lots of mountains. Very pretty from the sky! But then again - that is not Nevada!


----------



## Roadyy

Figured I would post a pic of all my horses and note that the bay(far right), bay roan(2nd from right) and the pinto are the only ones broke to ride. The bay is green broke and will get more training after he is healed up from his fall in the well. The pinto is a better ride with another horse along and the Bay roan is my main ride with or without another horse.
I realize they are not exactly pointed in preferred position, but gives a decent look at them. lol That and I just like seeing them in pics almost as much as in person.


----------



## greentree

DH actually rode his horses today!!!! OK, that is stretching it... he got on, got her into a good rapid walk(she is a TWH), then slowed her down, and got off!! Maybe 1/2 of the arena....he was in my new saddle, so it is a lot small for him. My arena is a driving arena, so it is BIG, and not closed in, and a little scary for beginners. But she did good for him, and he was happy. I am working her to get her back into shape, and the new saddle is a BIG improvement, but she did not do well in the new bit, so I went back to the old one.

I wish I were logging major miles this year, but I am not, but I AM very happy to be getting some riding and driving done.

Nancy


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> Does it snow as much? I figured in the mountains it would snow like crazy.


Not in the great majority of places. You can get a lot of snow accumulation in the Carson Range (west part of the state) above 6000 ft or so, and in the Ruby Mountains in the east. I've seen 5 ft or more from a single storm. But not many people live there, except around Lake Tahoe - the mountains are mostly National Forest or state part. 

Otherwise, there is not a whole lot of snow - it is a desert, you know. It accumulates in the mountains, but in the valleys, a big snow will typically stay on the ground for a few weeks at most. It's a combination of the low humidity and that larger temperature range - highs will almost always get into the 40s or above, then drop to teens or 20s overnight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

We are headed out to the Talledega Forest this weekend for a campout with some friends. Hopefully will get in a lot of miles and work that pot belly off of Chivas 

I'm bringing my "new" used ride...Do you want to come Gunslinger?


----------



## gunslinger

Sounds like fun for sure but I'm working in Murfreesboro all week and won't be home till friday night...so I'm not sure we've got time to get everything together....but thanks for the invite it's much appreciated.

Have you watched the weather? Also, it's race weekend in Talladega....


----------



## Roadyy

Took Trusty for a ride about the neighborhood this evening and got to see how he does along the side of the highway with traffic. HE DID AWESOME. We got in 5 miles this evening and it felt great. I am more impressed with his going out alone and listening to me and my cues everytime he comes up on something that he thinks he wants to spook at. We walked right past those hay bales that spooked him the last time as if they weren't even there. 

Along the side of the highway there are some places with shorrt steep banks that go for about .5 mile. I stitched him up and down it the whole way and he was feeling it, but was able to relax at the end as it was right at the road to take us back to the house. Walked him past the house about 3 neighbors down then came back. Amber was sitting there waiting her time to walk him down for his cool down before the bath and release to the pasture.

I got a couple of pics with my phone, but not sure how they came out yet. I'll possibly post them tomorrow. It's time for my shower and sleep time..lol 5am comes quick.

AnitaAnne, that looks like a very nice van.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Sounds like fun for sure but I'm working in Murfreesboro all week and won't be home till friday night...so I'm not sure we've got time to get everything together....but thanks for the invite it's much appreciated.
> 
> Have you watched the weather? Also, it's race weekend in Talladega....


The weather doesn't look good does it? But then it _always_ rains race weekend! I'll just have to keep a watch on the rain, cause we are staying home if it does. I have to take the dogs too so which means too many wet critters to tend to, plus I don't want to get stuck! 

Warden Station in Talladega is east of the track, in Heflin. I live about 15 min east of the track. So I will be driving the opposite of the race traffic :lol:


----------



## QOS

wow wee Amy - that is some ride!!! It should pull the Brenderup just fine!!!

One of my riding buddies went out and rode Biscuit today. Hubby went out there and rode Sarge. He said Biscuit did a good job and was a good boy. So glad!!! I will hopefully get to see Biscuit and Sarge Monday before heading for the Doctor. Saturday will be 3 weeks since I have seen them. That is way way too long!


----------



## Roadyy

Checked the pics this morning from the phone and only one was clear enough to see. Hopefully I can remember to take the camera next time and get some worth posting.


----------



## Roadyy

This was the only one of any account so I guess I can post it. it's the straight away we get most of our canter in on.


----------



## BlooBabe

My mother lives in the north western part of Nevada and had snow a week or two ago for a few hours. She's already got more horses than she wants so I doubt she'd enjoy another one, especially since they are machines/workers to her. She doesn't ride for pleasure, if they can't work and earn their keep then they don't stay. Which is why I don't live with her, my horse(s) are my pets and companions. And I've lived on my own since I was 16 so I'm used to being independent and not having to answer to anyone. She's agreed to try and at least halter break Cowboy and get him shipped over here. The other horses are beating him up pretty badly so she had to fence off a separate area for him which really ruffled her feathers. She wants him gone but not to slaughter especially when I'm willing to take him off her hands so she'll put some work in. I'm not expecting miracles though.

Bloo's hoof wasn't cracked too badly. I packed it with putty and threw the boots on before we went out for a ride and he had no problems. We rode up to my old neighborhood where there's a huge field we sometimes race around. There is one path that leads in or out and it's a straight shot in so I cantered Bloo up. I hadn't counted on there being kids around but by the way they were screaming you would have thought I was there to kill them. Good thing Bloo is such a good horse. I know bombproof horses that would have dumped me and bailed at the sound of them. The kids wouldn't leave us alone and were trying to pull my dogs around by their vests so they got a good tongue lashing from me about yanking around strange animals and medical dogs before we turned around and left. Some people's children. We'll just try again tomorrow, during school hours of course.

440 miles to date.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I did a lovely ten miles on GEORGE!!! :happydance: :clap: 




















George was fantastic! You would never have known anything had happened. He was forward and happy and I was grinning from ear to ear (anybody having seen me likely would have thought I was a lunatic). What a feeling!!  


2013 mileage
...
03/23/13 dream 51.41 miles 10.9 mph 252.9 total miles
04/06/13 dream 24.61 miles 6.8 mph 277.51 total miles
04/12/13 jud 3 miles 280.51 total miles
04/14/13 maria 3 miles 283.51 total miles
04/17/13 dream 9.2 miles 7.4 mph 292.71 total miles
04/27/13 dream 53.8 miles 7.1 mph 346.51 total miles
05/01/13 george 10.08 miles 7.3 mph 356.59 total miles


----------



## Celeste

I am so glad George is doing ok!!!!


----------



## QOS

Bloo...sometimes it is best not to live around parents! LOL I adore my mother but my bio dad - gaaaaaaaaaa I have his number in my cell phone so I know it is him calling and I don't answer it!!! 

About the kids pulling on the dogs - I think I would have a talk with their parents. Don't know how old these kids are but doing that to a strange dog could get their face bit off. Dang...as my grandmother used to say "what does mong you?" Their parents need to be aware so they can do something before a huge medical bill occurs.

Dawn - I am so happy for George. Glad that he seems to have weathered it so well. My goodness he is a super trooper!!! Such a good boy when it happened, through the vets stay and now out on the trails again like nothing happened. Super Trooper George....you need to embroidery that on his saddle blanket or his halter!!


----------



## greentree

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today I did a lovely ten miles on GEORGE!!! :happydance: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George was fantastic! You would never have known anything had happened. He was forward and happy and I was grinning from ear to ear (anybody having seen me likely would have thought I was a lunatic). What a feeling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 mileage
> ...
> 03/23/13 dream 51.41 miles 10.9 mph 252.9 total miles
> 04/06/13 dream 24.61 miles 6.8 mph 277.51 total miles
> 04/12/13 jud 3 miles 280.51 total miles
> 04/14/13 maria 3 miles 283.51 total miles
> 04/17/13 dream 9.2 miles 7.4 mph 292.71 total miles
> 04/27/13 dream 53.8 miles 7.1 mph 346.51 total miles
> 05/01/13 george 10.08 miles 7.3 mph 356.59 total miles


Crazy Arabs, LOL!!!!

Today, I rode my little Alaska, who I broke when she was 3, rode about 15 times and then bred her early in her 4th year, and then she had my 4 Schwarzwalder fillies, so it has only been 8 YEARS since I last rode her!!
She walked off like it was yesterday, and we worked our way up to trotting in the driving arena, and she was GREAT! I was grinning like a fool, too!! This mare is SO beautiful, I will have to post a picture. Have to take them first!! I want one more Schwarzwalder out of her, then I can do rides on her. What a pleasure she is. 

I also worked Lucy with the new saddle, and a crupper. I almost got on her, she held my weight , and was calm as I did my flapping saddle swinging stirrups patting while hanging over your back deal. Maybe there is hope for her to be an equine good citizen, LOL.

SO glad George is back!!

Headed for the Kentucky Horse Park to do some carriage driving with Taffy Clayton tomorrow, so excited to meet her!! Perhaps someone will take some pictures.

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Nancy I had to look up Schwarzwalder - I have seen the Black Forest horses and OMG they are GORGEOUS. Post some picture like yesterday! Can't wait to see your girls!


----------



## greentree

Sure will... They are all chestnut with flaxen manes and tails, but not dunkel(dark) like their sire. They are by Rondo, from Proud Meadows. I had 4, but lost one, so I am trying to rebreed Alaska. Now that I have moved, it is proving difficult. I used to drive 2 hrs to Waxahatchie to pick up semen, and he lived at Proud Meadows where there was a breeding facility. Now Rondo has moved, and so have I!!! I SO want a four-in-hand of these mares.... I ADORE them.

Nancy


----------



## QOS

one of my riding buddies was from Germany and she had to move back last Memorial Day. I am going to ask Esther if there are any of these horses close to where she is now. I am sure there is so I want her to post some pictures - she is a picture hound. She took Hershey back to Germany with her. She bought him as a foal - he is half Morgan/half Friesan and such a nice boy. We miss Esther and Hershey!


----------



## greentree

If I were wealthy, I would import some purebreds from Germany. Can Esther get me some traditional harness decorations? If I ever get back to Germany, I am doing a horse tour of the country. Maybe someone will let me drive their Schwarzwalder team, LOL.

A girl can dream.....

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

I also had to look up the breed. Wow. What amazing horses!! And to be able to green break a horse and then put her up for 8 years and ride her --- wow. If I put my Arab up for a month, I better hold on!


----------



## QOS

Greentree I don't know. I could ask her. We miss her. She gave me riding lessons to get my confidence back after a nasty fall. Learned a bunch from her. She trail rode with us and we did lots of camp outs together. arn 

If she can I will put you in contact with her. I can't remember the town where she lives in Germany. Our barn manager and her went over to the Equitana a few years ago. OMG the barn manager had a blast!


----------



## Celeste

My DH and I went for a nice little ride today. It was 65 degrees and cloudy which is perfect for a ride. We saw 2 armadillos and 2 deer. My horse remembered that she was a crazy arab today. She didn't do anything all that bad, but she was annoying. This was the first day that we got back out her fly mask to ride in. She had forgotten that she likes it. She would feel it and then toss her head like an idiot. By the end of the ride she was finally used to it. I guess she does that the first time we use it every year. Without face and ear protection, she really suffers from the flies. There is no spray that they won't bite through on those tender ears. 

2.7 miles. 30.8 total.


----------



## Roadyy

Geesh, I feel so far behind in my mileage at only 7 miles total. lol

I have to keep reminding myself that we have to take baby steps in conditioning myself and the horses for longer rides. Albeit I believe a couple of them would be in better shape than me after a longer ride.


----------



## Celeste

That makes me happy. Of those of us that keep up with them, I seem to be dead last until you came along.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm going to have too see what I can do about racking up some mileage to try and catch you. lol 

I don't count the walks around the neighborhood since I wasn't on their back nor were they saddled. Still wouldn't add up to 30.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am so disappointed...campout got cancelled for this weekend, and I didn't find out until after I spent the day packing the van. Drat. 

It is supposed to rain buckets all weekend, thus the change in plans. Rescheduled for the last weekend in May, which is my working weekend. Double drat. 

I should have rode today. Very mad at myself :evil:


----------



## Celeste

I just looked at a weather satellite map and it looks like you have a ton of rain heading your way. It will get here by tomorrow. I don't usually work on Saturdays, but tomorrow I have to. Good timing.

Sorry your trip got cancelled.


----------



## QOS

We had nasty weather here for two days and OMG the wind has blown at gale force. Ugh. And freaking cold for May. It was 44 degrees here which I think was a record for May. 

Sorry your ride got cancelled Amy. That bites. Especially when it was your only time to be able to go. Been there and done that. Great weekends with no weddings at times have turned to poop - and it isn't like I can say - oh well, I will go next weekend because next weekend might be booked up with weddings. Hard to gripe because that is what supports the horses but if I can't get out and enjoy them it BITES!!!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> I am so disappointed...campout got cancelled for this weekend, and I didn't find out until after I spent the day packing the van. Drat.
> 
> It is supposed to rain buckets all weekend, thus the change in plans. Rescheduled for the last weekend in May, which is my working weekend. Double drat.
> 
> I should have rode today. Very mad at myself :evil:


Yes, well, sorry, but I asked if you had watched the weather.....same here....didn't ride last weekend....don't look like we'll ride this weekend....we're expecting 3 to 4 inches with 6 to 8 inches possible in some locations. My guess is they won't get the race in either..


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Yes, well, sorry, but I asked if you had watched the weather.....same here....didn't ride last weekend....don't look like we'll ride this weekend....we're expecting 3 to 4 inches with 6 to 8 inches possible in some locations. My guess is they won't get the race in either..


You're right, I should have looked at the weather. I did sort-of look, but I was hoping it would hold off, maybe at least stay over Friday and ride on Saturday before any rain came...no luck this time as it is raining now. 

I am sure the race will be postponed until Monday, it happens a lot and the business are usually thrilled to get an extra day to make some money off the fans. Race weekend fills the hotels here and it their main souce of money for the year. They charge a lot more then the usual rate. 

The good news is the van has new breaks & motors, a fresh oil change, is full of gas, and hooked up to the horse trailer ready to go! 

Oh well, time to go pick up the girls from the mall.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*source* of income
new *brakes* and *rotors* 

I am dependant on spell-check :wink:


----------



## greentree

Sorry about the ride!! I dod NOT get to meet Taffy Clayton, either! POUT! She decided to leave the farm where she was having lessons, and go on home to avoid the bad weather.

We had a great couple of days driving, though. Yesterday I think we drove around for 2 hours. The horse park was QUIET....very unusual. Last year, these were the dressage Regionals, the Paso Fino worlds, a Rocky Mountain horse show, AND our 400 carriages there ALL at the same time. Can you say NOISY???

We have to go load up in the rain, now.

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I hate that the ride got cancelled and y'all make sure to keep the rest of that rain up there above the state line. I'm ready for some dryer weather so I can get all my chores done in the evening while still dry enough to try and catch Celeste's mileage. lmbo


I've got the farrier lined up for either this afternoon or Monday evening. She is going to trim Boo and Jems, as well as look at Trusty to see if he needs another trim. Doubt I'll get any closer to Celeste this weekend.


----------



## Roadyy

Well, y'all must not have read this in time as we are getting a band of light rain as I type this. Hopefully it will move out quickly and not be too nasty this evening after I leave work.


----------



## Celeste

We didn't send it your way because it is still here.


----------



## Roadyy

I wore a short sleeve shirt into work today and this cool, wet air is starting to put tiny little bumps all over my body. I'm not liking this and may have to leave at lunch even though the only time I'm exposed to it is on the way to the other fab shop or an occasional repair call. I've not had a call so far today so I guess I'm just looking for a reason to convince myself to go home and be there when the farrier gets there.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I didn't get to ride last weekend because of travel, this weekend because of weather. I am leaving at the end of the month for 10 weeks. I need riding time since I will be horseless during those 10 weeks.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'm sitting here watching the Derby prerace show while looking for a front license plate for my van.

I found the mother-lode of designs but had to share this one! Finally we know why she was wearing that special smile...

Mona's Arabian Horse (#1) Aluminum License Plate by dogloverdesigns


----------



## BlooBabe

A friend asked me for some help with her new horse. She told me he had brake issues so i assumed it took a little bit or finagling to get him to stop. Nope, he had absolutely NO stop whatsoever. Falling off an 17hh warmblood at a canter is not fun. I hit the ground so hard I ruptured my ear drum. So I'm out of the saddle until I have recovered from surgery. It's the third time I've torn it and I already had a lot of scar tissue build up and virtually no hearing in that ear and with the third tear I lost all hearing in it and most of my balance. I'm stumbling around like a drunk man on a boat during a hurricane. My surgeon is going to attempt to cut back the scar tissue and fuse the new tear because it's not going to close on it's own after all the abuse. Probably 4-5 weeks until I can ride again.


----------



## QOS

Saints preserve me Bloobabe. Good gracious that sucks. It sucks to come off a horse, sucks to rupture that eardrum AGAIN and it sucks to not be able to hear out of one side - that I know about - I can't hear well now out of my left ear.

I know all about the drunken sailor routine too. Get some meclizine (I think that is the name...maybe not the spelling though!) and it will help. I will be saying prayers for your full recovery and hope that surgeon can do something with that scar tissue!!!

Amy, I tried to look at the link but I wasn't successful.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bloo, that is terrible that you hurt your ear so badly...and the unsteadyness too! 

Get well soon! 

Denise the website is www.cafepress.com

and here's the picture from the site!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry for the trouble Bloo. I had a friend come off her horse once because I thought if I stopped (being in the lead) her horse would stop. Nope, just went around which what caused my friend to come off.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think I found the right plate for the van...


----------



## QOS

I have a good case of that Amy. Before I bought the horses I had plenty of money. I am kind of a tightwad with myself. Then I bought horses. LOL OMG I spent 30K the first year I had horses. LOL I try to limit myself now but geez....I need another saddle .... dang.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jeez Denise! You are not supposed to count all the money you spend on horses! That is dangerous thinking...bicycles start to look good :lol:

I am getting addicted to that website, it has more equine themed gifts than I have ever seen in one place. I sure hope it quits raining before I buy out the place :?


----------



## QOS

LOL that was just the first year...but that included the purchase price of 2 horses, the down payment on the trailer, saddles, bridles, saddle pads, vet bills, you name it. I didn't have even a curry comb when I started. I kinda was like a kid in a candy store with a pocket full of gold!


----------



## Roadyy

That sounds like me so far this year,QOS. We are just getting back into horses after a 12 year drought. Just getting the property fencing repaired, even though not completely proper, took a a piece of the pie. Have only purchased one horse and that was Trusty, but purchase is always the cheap part of ownership. We had nothing for horses other than property. Initially there was only suppose to be 3 horses maximum meant for riding. We have 5 and were at 7 until yesterday. Found a home for the 2 rescues and they are going to spoiled in the proper way more than I could have ever dreamed of doing. Only major purchase left now is the trailer.


Bloo, I hate hearing about you bad luck with the ear. Oh, sorry. let me get on the other side...Bloo, I'm sorry to hear about your ear injury and lack of balance. Hopefully the doctor can get enough repairs on it to give you some hearing out of it. I'll add a spot on the prayer list for you.



Celeste, you still are in no jeopardy of the bottom mileage. I had too many chores this weekend to get any saddle time in.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I like both of those plates and think either will look awesome pointing the way down the road.,


----------



## LeynaProof

So i have to brag on my boy. I don't know if i put his story on this thread so i will give you a little of his background. He was born at a very nice barn and as a weanling to a yearling was severly abused ( he has scars on his face) :-( Then turned out to a neighboring pasture till he was 2, then caught and brought home and turned out on their pasture till they noticed him trying fences. Then he was sold to another lady who said you could not get within 20 feet of him, it took her and the vet 5 months before they could get a needle in him to geld him and then she sent him to a trainer for basic stuff. Like getting his feet trimmed and getting wormed and just getting used to being touched. Well she said she did not feel like she had the potiental to have a horse like him so was convinced to give him away to some ppl that had loads of horse experience when in fact they did not. They could not do anything with him, so they gave him to a rescue place and that is where i found him on equinenow.com. We were going to an endurance ride 30 minutes from him.. Long story short, i am a sucker for the under dogs and bought him.  I was told that he is crazy and wild and that my mother would be picking my pieces up off the trail if i rode him. 

Well i brought him home gave him a week to settle in and rode him the next weekend. I am not gonna lie after i got on and got him stopped i was shaking i was so nervous! The ppl i got him from told me he would bolt when you got on, but i had no clue it was soooo bad! He bolts before you are even halfway up and then when you get him stopped he spins, he tried to rear, but i shut him down pretty quickly. That was April 27 and i have not rode him since then. I have been working on him letting me put my foot in the stirrup since he thought i was trying to kick him when i put my foot in the stirrup. And i have been standing on my mounting block, so he gets used to having me over his head and leaning in the saddle, laying over the saddle and convincing him that yes, even though i am on your left side my hand can be over your back on your right side. LOL!

Yesterday i worked with him for 3 hours and at the end he let me sit on him without moving!!! He did not try to bolt at all. He still had a worried look on his face, but his neck was relaxed. So i just got on and off a couple of times and called it a day. His reward for standing still while i got on was being put in his field. He is a super sweet boy that would have probably met with a bad ending to life if i had not come along. He is not crazy or wild he justhas never had anyone take the time of day to show him that not all people want to hurt him :-x. I will have to post pictures soon!!!


----------



## Celeste

Wow Lenya, it sounds like he was just totally unbroke. Be careful. It sounds like you are on the right road.


----------



## LeynaProof

Celeste said:


> Wow Lenya, it sounds like he was just totally unbroke. Be careful. It sounds like you are on the right road.


The people i got him from were riding him in the round pen and told me he would bolt when you got on, but we have one at the house that used to be bad at bolting when you got on and she is much better now. But him he is terrified of the whole mounting part. When your toe touches his belly and your knee touches his shoulder then when all of a sudden you were over his head and how the heck did your leg get on that side of me!? After i was on him that day i rode him and got him stopped he did ok. He has no clue how to follow his nose and when he panics he bolts and all of that rolls down to when the people that i got him from had him and they would get on him and he would bolt, they would not stop him they would just make him run and even after he wanted to stop running they kept making him run. And i realize that might work with some horses, but not for him. He was bolting out of fear so all that did was tell him he needed to run when he gets scared. So i have to undo that in his brain. But i like a challenge.


----------



## Roadyy

Jems wants to bolt when you put your arm across her back and add weight. I've had a saddle on her and had it cinched down, but it was a very light weight kid saddle. I am doing manners ground work with her now and will be working on properly saddle breaking her. I have an awful feeling that Amber(12 yr old daughter) will wind up taking over Trusty to help her learn to ride and build confidence. I have to start Jems now in order to have her ready before the full take over happens else I'm out of a ride. lol


----------



## BlooBabe

Thanks for getting on my good side Roadyy, I almost missed your kind words. Thanks for all the prayers too. QOS I'll make sure to talk to my doctor about trying meclizine next time I see her. I'm quite a clumsy person as it is so stumbling around isn't too new a concept it's just not being able to stand up straight or walk a straight line without feeling like the world is tilting the wrong way and being nauseous that's hard to get used to. 
Leyna good job with the bolting issue. If I'd known the extent of the bolt issue with the horse I was riding I might have had another year before I had to get my ear fixed. Though I tend to be very stupid about my approach when working with horses I know nothing about. A lot of the horses I work with are rescues that are talked up way too much so I go in and see if they'll ride to figure out how they were trained and what needs work. Hopefully I'll grow out of my 'get on, push buttons, and hope for the best' methods but it might take a few more years.


----------



## LeynaProof

BlooBabe said:


> Thanks for getting on my good side Roadyy, I almost missed your kind words. Thanks for all the prayers too. QOS I'll make sure to talk to my doctor about trying meclizine next time I see her. I'm quite a clumsy person as it is so stumbling around isn't too new a concept it's just not being able to stand up straight or walk a straight line without feeling like the world is tilting the wrong way and being nauseous that's hard to get used to.
> Leyna good job with the bolting issue. If I'd known the extent of the bolt issue with the horse I was riding I might have had another year before I had to get my ear fixed. Though I tend to be very stupid about my approach when working with horses I know nothing about. A lot of the horses I work with are rescues that are talked up way too much so I go in and see if they'll ride to figure out how they were trained and what needs work. Hopefully I'll grow out of my 'get on, push buttons, and hope for the best' methods but it might take a few more years.


Well that is what i did the first time i rode him. I wanted to get on and see what i needed to work on, it gave me alot of insight on what he needs. I am so sorry about your injury, i am very lucky nothing happened when i got on my boy. I hope you heal fast!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, lots of excitement around here! :shock:

Bloo, so sorry to hear about your injury. Hope the surgery gets you fixed up.

AA, that site you linked is going to be my downfall. I have been wanting a new license plate for the front of the car as my old one is dinged up really badly, but hadn't found any I really liked in stores. Now I am having trouble making up my mind which one to order!!

Leyna, sorry to hear the new guy is more than you expected, but glad you are committed to seeing it out. Sounds like you have a nice horse in the making, if given the time and the correct training. Look forward to hearing your progress.



We had a busy weekend here. Saturday, we went to pick up my new horse. She isn't even really halterbroke, forget having been on a trailer before. But luckily she has a good brain and I was able to get her on the trailer in about 30 minutes with no blow ups. She even backed out of the trailer a step at a time when we got home! She settled in like she'd been here her whole life. The current herd was a lot more agitated, even though the interloper was in her own paddock. Even sharing a fenceline was an adjustment. Silly ponies.

Yesterday we got George and Dream out for a ride. It was a horribly frustrating 10 miles, as we discovered they have been logging again and a good portion of our hill trails are now impassable. :evil: We got off and moved stuff in a couple places, but eventually got to things which would need a chainsaw or a truck to move them. So frustrating!!











2013 mileage
...
04/27/13 dream 53.8 miles 7.1 mph 346.51 total miles
05/01/13 george 10.08 miles 7.3 mph 356.59 total miles
05/05/13 dream 10.22 miles 5.4 mph 366.81 total miles


----------



## QOS

bloo - it is an over the counter medication. Go get some right away chickie. It will help. When I lost my hearing in early December I thought it was just a sinus infection. Just before Christmas I was dizzy and nauseous. I started taking that and by the next day I wasn't dizzy anymore. Still haven't got my hearing back (lost 50% of it :-( but I don't take the meds anymore but not dizzy either)


----------



## QOS

Leyna, be careful on your new boy but it sounds like he is just really green and not been handled correctly in the first place. Gain his trust and you may gain a wonderful companion for life.

Dawn, that bites about the trails but where are pictures of the new herd member?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn a new filly! How exciting, but where are all the pictures?? Where did you find her? 
I totally understand the problem with the license plates...it was sort of ok that it was raining so much because that site is just massive! Too many choices, but I couldn't find anything on my usual sites. I figure what I don't use as a plate will make a good shirt plus Christmas presents willbe a breeze! 
Leyna that gelding sounds sweet, and you two seem to be bonding well. He will be a great ride for you one day, that I am sure of!! Horses seem to love to get attention from a special person like you.
Bloo, maybe you should be crawling?? My brother had to do that for a week after his concussion.


----------



## LeynaProof

PhantomHorse: Sounds like you are going to be having fun also with your new one. 

I worked with Dare( my new guy) again lastnight and he stood still again for me to get on and off. For some reason he hates it when i jump down though, can't figure that one out. He is ok when i get on, but does not like me getting off. Haha. I had to get on to him the other day because he tried to bite me when i got down. Not a vicious ima tear you up bite, just kinda like " Maybe if i scare her she will quit doing that. He figured out by the end of Sunday that i am very hardheaded and very stubborn. The more you challenge me the more i want to win.  After getting in trouble for trying to bite me on Sunday, he did not try to bite me yesterday, but he just looks so ill when i jump down. And i exaggerate the jumping down because i know he does not like it. And i want him to know that no matter how much noise or movement i make nothing will hurt him. Just something i will have to keep working on.


----------



## Roadyy

Leyna, I hope you get it figured out before he sneaks a piece of flesh out when he reaches around at you.




Celeste, thanks to my daughter and grandson, I am closing in on you again. lol

We went for a late evening ride and logged 7 miles with the grandson going from one horse to the other at one point. I'm sure you saw the pics of them two in the over 40s thread so I'll post them again for our other logging companions here.


Trusty after being groomed and ready for saddle.










Before the swap









Half way through the ride at the swap


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Just chiming in, love following this thread and seeing all your pictures! 

Selena & I got out for an 8 mile ride yesterday, it was a beautiful day here in Vermont. 

Total 2013 Mileage: 116.07


----------



## phantomhorse13

What a week. And its not even half over yet. :?

Tuesday afternoon, I got George out for a hard hill ride. While we don't have nearly the length of trail we used to (damned logging), we still have some, so up and down them we went. Had a nice 8 miles which included 1300 feet of climbing.











Monday and Tuesday, I worked with Gamer, the new addition. She is a just-turned-6 year old Arab who is related to Dream (she is out of Dream's half sister). I was actually there at her birth years ago, as she was bred by the man who used to have Dream.

6 years ago:









at 10 days old:










Saturday, when we brought her home:

meeting the herd (that is Dream looking all arab-like in the center, Gamer has the darker butt):










Something like a confo photo (she has obviously not missed any meals):










Exploring her new paddock:










Gamer has been doing well since coming home, considering her lack of handling. She got to go out with the herd Tuesday, after showing me that she would agree to be caught. There was a bit of running around and snake faces, but they settled down quickly. Whew.


Unfortunately, Dream came in for dinner last night with injuries to her left front leg. :shock: It looks like she got her leg caught in something (hide torn open/off along the inside of the cannon under the knee and some more missing hide above the back of the knee), but we cannot figure out what. I expected to find a place where the fence was damaged, but nothing is even bent. While the wounds are not involving tendons or ligaments or joints, she did a number on the skin and I suspect we are looking at a long time to heal. Next competition was to be a CTR next weekend. Needless to say, we won't be attending. Even the OD in June is questionable in my mind at this point. Any and all healing vibes are appreciated. 


2013 mileage
...
04/27/13 dream 53.8 miles 7.1 mph 346.51 total miles
05/01/13 george 10.08 miles 7.3 mph 356.59 total miles
05/05/13 dream 10.22 miles 5.4 mph 366.81 total miles
05/07/13 george 8.02 miles 5.5 mph 374.83 total miles


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I like your new horse!

I hate to hear about Dream getting hurt. First George. Now her. Dang.


----------



## Roadyy

I must have missed where George got hurt. I thought you just rode him to the trails where the logging is getting heavy?

I hope Dream heals quickly without any serious holdups. They are all beauts in that picture and none of them look meal poor. lol


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, the whole George saga is buried somewhere in this thread. He injured his eye severely. He is better now.


----------



## Roadyy

Ahh ok, thanks. It must have been before my time.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Ahh ok, thanks. It must have been before my time.


What? You didn't read every word of this thread???


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> What? You didn't read every word of this thread???


<head down and tail tucked> no ma'am, but will head to the beginning and start now...


----------



## QOS

EnduranceLover - very nice photo! So pretty!!!

Dawn, Dream's half sister sure is a looker!!! Gamer was a nice looking foal! She is gorgeous now. Love that butt! Dreams looks so pretty in the picture. Sorry Dreams was injured. Seems it must be the day for injuries. I will be praying for a swift and strong recovery for Dreams and me.

This is what I got yesterday when I got to the barn to pay the farrier to do Biscuit and Sarge's feet.









He wouldn't let me catch him at all. I could pet his face but he'd run off if I tried to halter him and I am in no condition in a back brace to do anything about it. He wouldn't let the barn manager or the farrier catch him either. Pet him yes...catch no. Last night went with hubby and he let hubby pet him too but ran off. Later he let the boarder next to us doctor his face - she had molasses. 

Biscuit has never been hard to catch in the pasture when I didn't have my trailer with me and only 3 weeks before surgery did he run from me when I had the trailer. Geez....horses can be a challenge!


----------



## Roadyy

Is there a way you can tie a rope off to a a fence near a corner and lure him into the corner with you using snacks and have someone pull the rope across behind him to keep him from getting away? Basically corralling him. 
I had to do that to a Grula stud colt I had been convinced to buy several years ago. Turned out he was foaled out in the pasture and had never been imprinted or handled or seen a human for his first 4 months of life. The herd of 12 was just left to be on 40 acres of beautiful grassy fields and hard timber with a good bit of flat rock areas. They were all very healthy looking and even their feet were in pretty good shape. Anyways, I kept him in a paddock with a stall in the barn and spend 2 months handling him til he showed no signs of being afraid of us. He even seemed to enjoy being around us so I turned him out with the 10 yr old gelding and 2 mares. I had to lasso him or have help corralling him by running him to a corner and blocking any exit off before I could catch him. He was sold 3 weeks later to someone who had the experience for dealing with him.


----------



## QOS

I am thinking Biscuit must have had a whopper of a headache. I have never had trouble catching him in the pasture before. IF I had my trailer with me he'd walk to the other side of the pasture but would stand still for me to walk over and get him. Just 3 weeks before my surgery did that change. Kinda stumped over it. I am sure I will be able to catch him today. He is generally such a sweet, well behaved horse. 

I asked for help in the training and I may not have explained it well. Someone asked if I only haltered him to take him to ride. I halter him and take him up to the barn all the time just to have Biscuit and Denise time - brushing him, doing his feet, etc. Most of the time when I take him out of his pasture it isn't to ride him. Since this dang back problem I was lucky to ride once a week! 

About to go out and check on him. I had wanted to go this morning but was exhausted and slept late. This back thing needs to hurry up and heal so I can get on with life the way I want to!


----------



## Celeste

Poor Biscuit!


----------



## QOS

He let me pet his face but said Uhhhhh no to the halter. hahahaha I think he is mad for not coming to see him for 3 weeks.  

I will get it worked out with my boy soon. I have a wedding cake due this weekend so I am pretty tied up this weekend. I grew up down the street from the groom's mom and his dad lived in our neighborhood. Gotta make sure the cake is all of that and a months worth of board for the horses plus the trailer  That is how I look at cakes ... what does it pay for that is important to me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oh no, poor biscuit!! That looks like it would be really uncomfortable.

I can't imagine he would be mad at you for not coming. You did tell him you were having surgery to get better so you could ride more, right? I bet his poor head just hurts enough that the idea of a halter banging on it is just too much for him. Will he let you medicate that area without the halter?


----------



## QOS

He let the neighboring boarder who had molasses! Lisa goes down everyday and he and Sarge hang on that side hoping (and generally getting!) treats from Lisa. Tomorrow I will give it a go again. I am sure his head feels bad poor fellow. But suppose it was bad enough that a vet was needed and he is being a big goober? 

Last evening when we were there Lisa arrived right behind us as Biscuit was striding around the pasture as Barry was trying to coax him in. She said "oh my he has a gorgeous stride!" LOL he is a pretty boy but dang...he needs to stop being a twit!


----------



## Celeste

Get some molasses to take next time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG Dawn I think Dream is the most beautiful Arabian I have ever seen! So sorry she is injured and praying for a quick recovery. 

Gamer is a living Doll!!! You must be thrilled to have her home. I am thinking if I ever get my Arabian, I want to have one from that same farm as your girls were bred at. 

Now George and Sultan both have a lady friend  and so happy to hear George is doing so well. 

Denise I am thinking that Biscuit's scrape looks worse than it is. I hope so anyway! Can you slip a rope around his neck while he crunches a treat? That what I have to do to our tense little mare Sassy. She is super hard to catch, and if we try to slide a halter over her head...forget it! She takes off and keeps us at least 50 ft away!

Today was barn cleaning day for me. I dug out all the slop in the stalls from the flood we had this past weekend. I had to let it dry up a bit for a few days before I could even get it up. Used lots of shavings trying to keep the poor horses dry!

I managed to squeeze in a couple of rides too. I tried Drambuie with my Big Horn endurance saddle and the gel pad over a cotton pad. That darn tendon on the right side of his back is still not healed up, but he has been going fairly well in his lunging gear even if he hasn't been going very round, I thought it was worth a try to ride. The saddle worked much better than my Dressage saddle on him though, I think cause it sits more forward on him. Anyway, he did much better going left, but it is still not close to being right. However, I am sure once that tendon heals, he will be ridable. Not Dressage I'm sure, but a nice hack to ride.

Chivas was so fired up! I just love riding that horse! He is a ton of fun and so responsive! If only he was faster...

He did average 4.1 mph, a decent time for him. We only rode for 2.23 miles cause he was so wound up he was showing his stuff and sweating buckets. 

Overall a very satisfying day


----------



## QOS

Amy, I think it does look worse than it is. It is almost 2:00 AM here and it is freaking pouring rain. I most likely won't get out to the barn tomorrow. Busting my butt in the mud wouldn't be a good thing. Next time I am at the barn I will take a baling twine and slip around his neck. Once you catch him he will not pull away. LOL I will stock up on carrots and molasses. 

Sounds like you had a great ride. dreaming of when I can go.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

We're scheduled to get that rain today & Saturday. Another wet weekend but I'll be at work anyway. This morning I have to take the car into the shop. 

Denise has someone else been handling Biscuit?


----------



## Celeste

I was going to suggest the old baling string hidden in your hand trick. Sounds like you already planned it.


----------



## Roadyy

Hopefully everyone's horses and Denise can all get healed up and back on the trails quickly. 

I may have another side job project for a neighbor over the next month that will likely keep me from getting a lot of riding in. He asked me to help correct the steering and axle problem on his raised mud bogg truck. He saw my rock crawler jeep and the suspension/ steering I did on it. He is hopin to have it done before the huge mud bogg in Perry, Fl in 2 months, but I'm not sure I will have time to do it in that amount of time without a lot of lost sleep. Time will tell.

Oh, btw. I downloaded a GPS navigation app to my droid phone and thought I would give it a quick review. It's called Backcountry Navigator Pro and seems to be a very good app. I checked out the 30 day free version and it has a few different topo maps as well as a satellite map to view your track. Also keeps up with mileage , average speed, top speed and a few other things. I'm impressed with it so far.

Here is an overhead shot of my property. You can see the pond layout behind the house.


----------



## waresbear

I have been trail riding the Old Hendricks Lake powerline trails, used to be able to go for about 10 miles without hitting fenced property, now it's about 5 miles. Picture from yesterday, stinking hot, I really appreciate when I find the deer trails through the woods, nice & cool.


----------



## QOS

AnitaAnn - no one really has been handling Biscuit. He has been rode once since my surgery by a friend and Barry is the one who brought him up from the pasture. He had no trouble catching him. The first time I went back out to the pasture (3 full weeks since I'd seen them) Biscuit was a doll. Stood there while I ran my hands all over him and Barry picked up his hooves for me to check their growth. He is being a toot and playing with me....and I don't want to play. He has never knocked me down ever in the pasture trying to evade me even when I first got him. But, with this dang surgery, it would be a disaster if I fell. Ugh. 

Celeste, the old baling twine is a good thing.  

Roadyy I have have heard of that App....it is so much fun to track miles and see the route you have taken! Love it!

waresbare - oddly enough, it has been kinda cool here in southeast Texas. Very odd weather patterns for this time of year! Generally by now it is pretty dang hot and we have moved our riding time up to 9:00 AM or earlier. By the time summer is here we are riding out at 7:30 AM.


----------



## waresbear

Having a heatwave here, high 70's , however Sunday is supposed to rain. Figures, my first outdoor horse show of the year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, I know you will be glad when you are back to a non-restrictive mobility so there is no fear of getting after Biscuit when he misbehaves like this playing with you. 

Waresbear, there are some power lines close to my place, but there are locked gates on the entrance road. There isn't any fence on either side, but the locked gate is enough to tell me to stay out.


----------



## waresbear

These powerlines were removed 20 years ago when the mine at Hendricks Lake shut down, but the cut trail through the woods stayed. A few parcels have been sold, so naturally the owners fenced it off to run cattle. Snowmobilers use it in the winter and have been cutting trees that have fallen across the trail so it remains accessible. If I haul on the road about 15 miles further down on the same ridge, there is cross country ski trails, about 20 miles worth, that leads to 2 lakes. We used to be able to take a bush trail around the backside to get to it, but it's fenced now, there is a gate, however I respect private property and don't go through it.


----------



## QOS

Went out to see the horses for a minute. I didn't get in the pasture - I would have had to jumped over a freaking lake. But, Biscuit came all the way across the pasture to be hugged up, loved on and fed treats. He was ok with getting all around his head, even touching his bobo. He must have had a whopper of a headache for 2 days. I am pretty sure he would have let me halter him with no problem. The past two days he would have never let me get that close to his eye. Now, I will just have to work on the ring around the rosies when he sees the Brenderup.

I am thinking that if I take the Brenderup out there and maybe leave it in the pasture with them for awhile so he quits associating it with going riding....maybe he is smarter than me


----------



## BlooBabe

Dawn, you must spend so much time cleaning all those greys. Bloo's a minimalist paint and I've got enough trouble with the little white he has as is. It always ends up dirty the next day or ten minutes later so I've sort of given up. I can't imagine trying to keep the whole horse, let alone 4 clean. The threat of grass stains and mud will forever keep me from owning a grey or a predominantly white paint.

Bloo had a farrier appointment so I braved the walk down to see him. My farrier is a dream of a man, that I would have proposed to by now if he weren't already married, and ran all the manure out for me because I definitely wasn't able to. When chores were done Bloo and I took a nap together. I probably should have thought about the sun moving because our shady spot got sunny and now I'm sporting a lovely sun burn.


----------



## Celeste

I have a grey mare, and she seems to almost self clean.


----------



## waresbear

Was another very hot day, so I decided we would seek some shade through the network of logging trails in crownland. Some were easily passable and a relaxing ride, others required figuring out obstacles. Not sure how far we went, had to doubleback a few times and take other routes, got disoriented a few times, anyways I rode for about 2 hours in the woods. Mosquitos and blackflies were out in full force, but I was prepared, so minimal blood loss to both horse & human.


----------



## Roadyy

DW forgot to inform me we were low on horse feed yesterday so I may have to miss the Triathlon she is at with the church group. I was suppose to go straight there after I get off at 12, but now have to go the opposite direction and past the house to the feed store. Mine as well grab another round bale while I'm there. So by the time I get all of that unloaded at the house it will be around 2:30 and no reason to try and drive 45 minutes to get over the bridge to the beach side where the triathlon is going to be over around 4.

I think I will try and get closer to Celeste's total mileage this afternoon...bwahhhahaahaaaaaa 

I probably should do more ground work with Jems to get closer to saddling her up and being able to ride her....nah!! I'll think about that when I get back....if it isn't too late....hahaha


IIRC, I'm at or around 14 miles at this time for the year.


----------



## Celeste

Well I may ride today as well Roadyy.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Well I may ride today as well Roadyy.


ok, how long of a ride are you going for so I'll know how long to make mine? lol:lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I have a grey mare, and she seems to almost self clean.


Amazing! I have a grey gelding, and he stays filthy. I have to keep sheets on him to stay even remotely white, and still he looks like a light chestnut pinto from all our lovely orange clay soil splattered all over him. 

I too was thinking about trying to keep 4 horses sparkling white!


----------



## Celeste

She rolls in the mud, and by the next day she looks clean. Weird I guess. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Roadyy

waresbear, that looks like it is infested with horse flies, ticks, skeeters, red bugs, deer flies and all sorts of critters...I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> ok, how long of a ride are you going for so I'll know how long to make mine? lol:lol:


I'm not telling.:lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Waresbear, how hot is it there? We are just into warm weather and it is high 70's to low 80's. Cute ears on your handsome steed btw.


----------



## Roadyy

I'll take a screen shot of my phone gps and post it to show my track and mileage when I get back. I'm looking forward to trying it out on horseback. I tested it driving home in the truck Thursday and liked the clarity along with the mini compass I can drag up into the screen or slide it down out of site.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> She rolls in the mud, and by the next day she looks clean. Weird I guess. I'm not complaining.


Maybe it's a mare thing :lol:


----------



## waresbear

AnitaAnne said:


> Waresbear, how hot is it there? We are just into warm weather and it is high 70's to low 80's. Cute ears on your handsome steed btw.


Got to close to 80F. The cute ears are serving a purpose, insects are wicked in the woods, wish I had one for my ears!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

waresbear said:


> Got to close to 80F. The cute ears are serving a purpose, insects are wicked in the woods, wish I had one for my ears!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here is one:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe.../1323641.uts?WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Roadyy

Dryer sheets in your hat,shoulder, pockets, socks and so on have kept the skeeters of me. I keep a box of them at work and in my truck to keep on me when I'm outside.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode with my friend Donna yesterday. We went back to check out those trails we found last week. It was a bust, each of the side trails ended in someone's yard. We did ride 4.3 miles, that gives me a total of 63.1 for the year. I probably have 1 or 2 more rides before I leave for 10 weeks with no horse time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Maybe it's a mare thing :lol:



Not my mare! She is only happy if she is filthy. She also apparently wants to be a chestnut (or green!) pinto.

The geldings are no cleaner. During the winter their blankets keep the worst of the dirt off, but this time of year I generally just hose them off before and after riding!! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

The DH and I went for a 3 mile ride. The weather was wonderful! 73 degrees. Cloudy. 

My crazy horse still is annoyed by her fly mask. Last ride she shook her head around for close to 90% of the ride because of it. Today it was only for about 40% of the ride. Hopefully we'll get to ride some because I have a few days off. 

33.8


----------



## QOS

My cousin from the Cayman Islands came out to ride Biscuit today. Hubby got in the pasture with them and was petting Biscuit who turned and trotted off when he brought out the halter. LOL he started galloping around the pasture, snorting and hauling hinney. The pasture was soaking wet and woooooops! Down he went on his hinney and slid on his side for a bit...jumped up and kept going. Tail flagging and having a great time for a few minutes - then he stopped and let Barry put his lead rope around his neck. He is just full of beans, hasn't been handled and full of energy. My cousin's dad (my mom's first cousin) said he was a nice looking fellow but he thought he was a little chunky!

My cousin saddled Biscuit up and rode him in the arena and for the most part he was a very good boy. 

My son, his girlfriend and her 3 year old daughter came out so that Mazlyn could ride. LOL she was not in the least afraid! She was ponied on Sarge twice and Biscuit once. I think Maz will be my riding buddy one day.


----------



## QOS

Is anyone else having trouble seeing the pictures? Dang...I am missing out!


----------



## outnabout

Checking back in after about a month, still working on finding people to go out with early in the morning. I've taken my mare out a couple more times and she has been great. Found out that she will jump a creek, though. 
Easier to find company for rides in the evening so hope to get out more now that we have longer daylight hours. Roadyy and Celeste I think I have you beat with a grand total of 
about 12 miles :wink:
Sending healing wishes out to Dream and Biscuit and of course to you QOS!


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad that there are more lower mileage people other than just me that keep up with their miles and post them!

We rode 3.3 miles today. The weather was perfect. 73 degrees. Beautiful!! Since there didn't seem to be that many flies, I didn't use the fly mask, and my horse was so much better. I just really think that it annoys her to the point it is not worth using. She was great with the exception of one tiny little thing. She stepped over some sticks and one flopped up and whacked her. She started into a panic. She bolted forward; but with nothing more than a gentle pull back, she stopped in two strides. I was very proud of her.

Up to 37.1 miles. Roadyy is shaking in his boots.


----------



## Roadyy

I may never catch you my sweet Celeste. I have too many needing some training and I just couldn't justify catching up with you over getting some training time in. Trust me I was thinking of very little else other than going straight out for a ride after church yesterday to put some serious miles in the saddle. Even had the route planned out to get me about 15 miles. lmbo

Then I headed out to the barn to brush them all down and Jems seemed overly attentive to me. My thoughts suddenly switched over to knowing I need to work with her as much as possible to get her to a riding stage. I tried to tell myself I could do it later and right now I need to catch you on the trail. It didn't work.

You got beat out by a nag for my attention.....sorry.lol

Sounds like you had a good short ride. Those moments of gaining control in a spook moment sure does give a boost to the confidence doesn't it? Good for you!


----------



## Celeste

My daughter came out today. She, DH, and I went for a 3 mile trail ride. The horses were perfect. The weather was perfect. Overall it was a great day.

40.1 miles.


----------



## Roadyy

You better get a good head start because once I get this trailer finished then I'll..I'll...I'll be working on a mud bog truck for a neighbor mostly....:-(


----------



## BlooBabe

Can we share miles? I'm willing to hand a few out. Ride in honor of another member. I think that should be a new rule.


----------



## Roadyy

I'll get the seat time soon enough and will be riding daily on a couple of horses so the miles should really rack up then. Just wish I could have enjoyed some of the spring color changes more than all of the bugs that come with the summer heat. lol At least I'll be ready for some serious trail time come fall and all the awesome colors that will be filling the memory card in the camera.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I need to get some miles on too! Lots of changes going on at work plus kid stuff and occasional sleep...

Chivas has a pot belly! 

Tomorrow is booked up then back to work Wens. Drat.


----------



## QOS

Bloo you are such a sweetie!!! Just share loads of pictures and tell me all about your adventures!

I went out to the barn today and got in the pasture. My boys came up when they saw me turn in . I petted them both and then walked off. They followed. Petted them up. Walked off. They followed me to the gate and I got my purple halter for The Biscuit and slipped it on with no problem.

I walked him all the way up to the main barn. I haven't done that in nearly 2 years since my knee went south. I took my pretty purple and pink cane and led Biscuit up the uneven lumpy bumpy ranch road. He was a perfect gentleman. I took him into the main barn to chit chat with the barn manager and she cleaned his bobo and put Desitin on it. He wasn't happy about it but he had to suck it up. I later took him back down.

Most of the time I was balanced - a few times I had to reach out and steady myself by touching Biscuit. He and I are going to be taking walks on a regular basis so I can get my legs stronger. Sitting in two different bar stools this weekend doing a wedding cake did my back in. I told hubby it wasn't coming off of Biscuit that did my back in - it was cake decorating. I had a little cake to do this morning and wow....I was whipped when I was through.:shock: I had to make myself go to the barn and I was so glad I did. I asked hubby if he wanted to make plans for the 4th of July because I am hoping to be released to at least walk on Biscuit. What a kill joy..."I don't think you will be able to ride then" Oh thank you honey for those words of encouragement and hope!! :evil:


----------



## Roadyy

Well now you have even more motivation to follow the healing schedule so you can make him eat crow.

I am ecstatic to hear you were able to have your normal biscuit after the morning beating. Before long you'll be back out there adding on the mileage and enjoying a new found love for the ease of riding again.


----------



## QOS

Woot!!! Thanks Roadyy. I am going out to the barn in just a little while to play with The Biscuit. I may work at stuff in the arena with him or give him a bath. His mane and tail could use a whitening.


----------



## Roadyy

You are so very welcome, Mrs. Denise.


----------



## GamingGrrl

May 11th: 7.8 miles
May 12th: 13.0 miles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof

I have not been on here in a little bit, so i see i missed quite a bit. My grandfather passed away early morning on the 8th. We all knew it was coming, but it does not make it any easier. I took the rest of the week of off work to help with the viewing and funeral arrangments, but did manage to sneak away and ride some each day. I felt like it it was important for my sanity being cooped up with all my family all day. Thursday Temp and me rode 10 miles, Friday we rode 13 miles, Saturday we rode 12 miles and Sunday we rode 13 miles. After riding Temp on Sunday i took my new boy out. He is getting better and better. Although we did have a relapse on the mounting part, not as bad as it was when i first got him though. He was all excited because my cousin trailered over to ride, so he got worked up with all the commotion and a new horse being around. He did a couple of 360's, but did not bolt. And he stopped once i got through to him. Major improvement! We did a 4 mile trail ride with minimal trotting and he was way more relaxed than i thought he would be. Dismounting is still needing some work too. He jumps away from me when i get down, but no more of the reaching around and trying to bite me. All that backing up cured him of that. :lol:

PhantomHorse: So sorry about Dream's injury. Hope she heals fast! 
QOS: Biscut's booboo looks like it hurt. Poor baby. :-( I hope you are able to get out there soon and ride!


----------



## Celeste

I love having time off from work!! DH and I rode again today. 2.7 miles. The horses were angelic! We have just been going fairly slowly, but today I cantered a little bit. In the past, my horse has gone way too fast and not very well controlled when cantering out of the arena. Today she did great. 9.3 miles per hour. It was a nice, easy canter! She was a good girl today for sure.

Total 42.8


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to hear about you losing your grandfather. Even knowing its coming is still hard to deal with sometimes. Went went through that a couple years ago with my dad's mom. She has lung cancer and it was bad so we( including her) knew it was coming. I got to spend a good weekend with her a month before she passed away. She was so happy and energetic during the visit where my aunt said it was the most she has tried to do since the cancer took hold of her.

Hope life can get some normality to it for you and know he is no longer suffering.


----------



## LeynaProof

Roadyy said:


> Sorry to hear about you losing your grandfather. Even knowing its coming is still hard to deal with sometimes. Went went through that a couple years ago with my dad's mom. She has lung cancer and it was bad so we( including her) knew it was coming. I got to spend a good weekend with her a month before she passed away. She was so happy and energetic during the visit where my aunt said it was the most she has tried to do since the cancer took hold of her.
> 
> Hope life can get some normality to it for you and know he is no longer suffering.


Thanks, Roady.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I am boycotting your added mileage.!!! I am refusing to like your post, hun.. lol


I had intended on skipping out on working on the trailer today to go for a long ride, but got reminded the farrier is coming out to work on 3 of the horses. I don't think riding is in my future today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So sorry for your loss Leynaproof. Spring is the time one thinks of birth, not death and sadness. Definately important to keep your sanity intact and there is nothing better than horses to feel love, comfort and the knowledge that life goes on.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Leyna, so sorry to hear of your loss. Very glad you got some needed horse therapy. Glad to hear things are going well with the new guy. Its a lot to deal with having new horses, so sounds like things ended on a good note.

Denise, woohoo to being able to spend some time with your boys! I second the idea that you just need to show your DH he doesn't know what he is talking about in terms of your return to saddle time.


----------



## greentree

Leyna, very sorry to hear about DGF. So glad you had an escape from your family. 

Denise, I am so glad you got to DO some stuff with Biscuit!! 

I rode my mare that DH calls my Fairy Princess Horse on the TRAIL!!! She was great.. a little looky, but it was the first time she had ever been out of the arena, and the 4th time ridden after her 9 YEARS off. I never rode her out of the round pen back when I broke her. I MIGHT have ridden her 30 times. I figure this time she can do something while she's pregnant. 

I also sat on my gray mare a couple of times over the last couple of days. The wind picked up and the arena started creaking, or I would have walked her off. Oh well, no hurry, huh? 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Leynaproof, so sorry about your grandfather. I still miss my Grandpa and he has been gone for 25 years next month. I can still hear his blustery laugh!! It makes me smile thinking about it. Glad you were able to get out with your horses. They make sad times a little bit better.

I went out and walked Biscuit up to the barn because KD (riding buddy) was going to ride him today. I called the farrier and left a message to get him to come out if he was in the area this week to do Biscuit's feet while I waited for KD. She got there and we got Biscuit tacked up and she rode him - getting him to walk, jog, trot, canter. She has only been on him for a few minutes before today and she said she was surprised at how tall he is (lol he is only 15.1) and how big he is. Now he is a chunky bunky so she wasn't kidding. We took his tack off later and fed him and I was just about to think about heading out and the farrier called. He had just passed up the barn and was only 3 miles past us. LOL he said "can you catch him" I said there is no catching to it..he is on the wash rack!" So Biscuit got his feet trimmed today. Craig used to do my horses before I took it over. He said I had been doing a good job. Yay for me. Biscuit does have a nasty crack that he seems to keep all the time on the back left hoof. I am going to have to get Barry to lift his foot up so I can rasp it and try to get it grown out. 

It was so nice fooling around with my horse today. Just brushing his mane was nice! Here is my Biscuit Man....


----------



## Celeste

Denise, he is so pretty!!!


----------



## QOS

awwww...thank you Celeste. I appreciate that. He is my baby!!!


----------



## Roadyy

He is a handsome fella.


----------



## Roadyy

Posted this is another thread, but thought I would post it here too. 
I made a trade last evening for a 2 horse bumper pull trailer/float. So once I get this other horse trailer project and mud bog truck off the books then I can start traveling to some nice trails to pack on the seat time. It needs some TLC, but no where near the condition of the one I'm working on now.

Here are some pics of the trailer that I took last night.


----------



## QOS

I think once you get it all touched up it will be very nice. I like the Texas Stars in the front window!!! I wish I had a bigger tack closet - I wish I had bought the Baron instead of the Royal when I got the Brenderup!!! I need more space!


----------



## Roadyy

Those are on the tack hangers and I like them too. I look forward to getting it fixed up while still being able to use it.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went on another 2.7 mile ride. It was a little bit hotter today. (about 81 degrees) The horses did well. I worked some more on my horse's canter. She went straight in to the canter from a stop. That is a big improvement.

45.5 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


>



Wow, do you get all that stuff in there too? Will be fun trying to figure out what it all is (or was!). Trailer looks like it will clean up very nicely. Congrats.


----------



## Roadyy

Most of it will stay. There is a saddle and a fair amount of tack left in there. My ex son in law had animal control called on him again about his horse's condition. He finally decided he was not going to be able to care for him anymore and told them to come get him. He knew I was interested in the trailer so he contacted me last night about it. I figure he will want to keep a few things that are in there that remind him of his horse. I just wish he would have let me take the horse when I was in a position to get the horse healthy again. The stage the horse is now is beyond my capabilities.

I won't post a pic of the horse due to the bad shape he is in, but it is one of the worst cases I've seen of killing a horse due to love and selfishness. He asked my daughter if I would take him and she relayed the question to me. I knew it was beyond my level and reluctantly refused since I knew animal control would have a lot better resources to rehab him if possible.


Edit to add... he is the same person I got Jems and Littleman from freely. He wouldn't give me Big Boy "because he has had him since he was 8" the horse is 22 now.


----------



## Roadyy

I have been stewing over leaving early today and going for a ride before working on the other horse trailer. Was trying to convince myself to leave at 3, but couldn't talk myself into. Even tried to get Alicia,my 21 yr old daughter, to help convince me. Her response was asking if I could afford it. I'm so glad I have her trained better than a lot of kids who would never have considered the financial end of losing hours at work. Any ways,, lol... I am leaving at 4 and going for a ride before someone who will not be mentioned gets too far ahead of me...hehehehe

I know I'll catch up later, but isn't this as good a reason as any to go ride?


----------



## GamingGrrl

4/15 9.2 miles

30 miles total
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy is so jealous.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Does walking around in circles on foot count for my mileage.. cause that is all I have been doing lately. Gamer is progressing nicely with some things, but we have a long way to go in overcoming her past. Nice that I don't have any sort of deadline, as she is not going to be one of those broke-in-30-days kind of horses.

Working with her has been very interesting, as the things that normally send greenies over the edge (like being girthed for the first time) are a non-event.. but she is still terrified of the saddle pad or anything else touching her. I have been doing tons of sacking out, and she is progressing.. but wow. Makes me sad to think what has happened to her before to make her so scared now.

Little clip of her working in the round pen today, wearing the surcingle for the first time:






Took me 20 minutes to get the saddle pad and surcingle on her without her moving her feet (she still flinches), which is down from the hour it took me to get just the pad against her side the first day of work. On a good note, she is doing a great job responding to the halter and not just checking out when something (everything) scares her.


----------



## greentree

I took a picture of my Fairy Princess Horse....here she is....Alaska McTavish
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Greentree8945/media/9960331f-6e03-4a2d-914d-aa0c42381ea5_zps53f46ed4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q506/Greentree8945/9960331f-6e03-4a2d-914d-aa0c42381ea5_zps53f46ed4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 9960331f-6e03-4a2d-914d-aa0c42381ea5_zps53f46ed4.jpg"/></a>

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Greentree, your pictures didn't work. If you paste in the IMG code it should work.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, no more boycott?


----------



## QOS

Dawn, Gamer seems to respond well to voice commands! That is terrific. Don't know what happened to her to make her so skittish but I am sure you will get it worked out. It took me around a year to get Biscuit not to be so skittish around his head or with new people. Looking forward to seeing more about her.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Roadyy, no more boycott?


No, darlin. I have accepted the fact that you have more free time on your hands than I do, at the moment. 

I did take off at 4 yesterday, picked up my 21 daughter from her internship and headed home with high hopes of putting some mileage under saddle. That was as far as the hopes got. Grandson clamped on to her as soon we came through the door and wouldn't let her out of his sight. So we decided to see how Amber did on Littleman, who is a little more upbeat than Trusty under saddle. That didn't go over too well as the only saddle that we have where her feet sit the stirrups properly doesn't fit him. I'm too big for Littleman, but climbed on him bareback to get some manners sorted about reining. Worked him about 30 minutes and had him responding to my leg cues and rein movements before moving the reins more than a couple of inches.

Tied him off and got Amber on Trusty and had her walk him around the yard for about 20 minutes to get her confidence back up after being so upset about how Littleman acted with her. Then had her detack, brush him down and turn him out to pasture. After doing some more work on Littleman I sat down with her and explained that it was ok that I didn't get to go on the ride. I was glad that we got to spend time together and I love watching her ride. She thought I was PO's about not riding after taking off work to go.


The work with Littleman included walking him around the new to me trailer a few times then decided to work him on loading. Worked on that for about 15 minutes before he finally loaded all the way without backing out from half way in. Loaded him 3 times with shutting the door behind him then leaving him there for about 10 minutes each time. I pulled some grass off the ground and let him eat it while in there to get a little bit of positive association to being loaded. The 3rd time we walked by the back of the trailer and he automatically turned his head to the gate and waited for me to open the door. 

All in all it was a good evening even if I got no closer to you, my dear.

I will get my focus back on the tasks at hand which are getting this other trailer out of my yard, the bog truck worked on and Jems broke. It may be the fall before I get to rack up any mileage, but I will happy to know that it was all worth it because of the adventure getting there.:wink:


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, I am on "vacation" right now. I am afraid that riding will be restricted to weekends all too soon.


----------



## Roadyy

When I am able to take a vacation then I'll be going to Chicago to visit or son, drop down to Louisville,Ky to visit my sister's new place then head home. I have to wait on my MIL to get her truck running so I don't have to leave her one of our vehicles. She has never renewed her license since moving down here with us nor does she have insurance. My wife has to trek her back and forth to work in the Altima which is putting 80 miles a day on her work days just to do that. Its 20 miles to her work, back home, go get her and back home. She works 2nd shift so wife has to stay up til 11pm to go get her. 

I'll take mini vacations for long weekends when I want to go do something close by.


----------



## LeynaProof

phantomhorse13 said:


> Does walking around in circles on foot count for my mileage.. cause that is all I have been doing lately. Gamer is progressing nicely with some things, but we have a long way to go in overcoming her past. Nice that I don't have any sort of deadline, as she is not going to be one of those broke-in-30-days kind of horses.
> 
> Working with her has been very interesting, as the things that normally send greenies over the edge (like being girthed for the first time) are a non-event.. but she is still terrified of the saddle pad or anything else touching her. I have been doing tons of sacking out, and she is progressing.. but wow. Makes me sad to think what has happened to her before to make her so scared now.
> 
> Little clip of her working in the round pen today, wearing the surcingle for the first time:
> Gamer w/surcingle - YouTube
> 
> 
> Took me 20 minutes to get the saddle pad and surcingle on her without her moving her feet (she still flinches), which is down from the hour it took me to get just the pad against her side the first day of work. On a good note, she is doing a great job responding to the halter and not just checking out when something (everything) scares her.


 
I know how the" what happened to them to make them as scared as they are" goes. I know Dare was beat severly to the head and neck by the barn manager. The owner had back surgery and could not come out to the barn for 3 months. The BM had been with them for a very long time and everyone liked him and then the farrier contacted the owner and told her some of the colts were starting to act weird and that is when they found out he was beating a couple of the colts. 

Dare was terrified of the saddle pad, the saddle and something as simple as reaching around his neck to hook the breastcollar. It was so sad.  But 3 weeks later and i can saddle him without hardly any tip toeing around. I can throw the pad on him, i still put the saddle up slow, so not to scare him with the stirrup on the other side. But he stands completely still for me to saddle him now. After work during the week i have just been riding him like 3 or 4 miles and he is doing great! He has been relaxing his neck and walking on a loose rein. He still bolts if something scares him though. So i keep a tight grip on the reins! Haha! My brother walks/jogs with me during the afternoon, so that way i am not out there by myself. He does not have a mean bone in his body, but you never know when he bolts and if i come off i don't want to be laying out there hurt. So he comes with me on foot and i feel better having him with me.

He was walking in front of us lastnight and something scared Dare and we were OFF! I was laughing cause all i remember is my brother hoofin' it for the tree's. And his face when he looked back to see my 15.2 H horse running up behind him. :lol: Thanks for all the comments about my grandfather. He was a very loved man by many people. He was a preacher for more than 40 years and helped so many people. The viewing and the funeral was packed with people. It just made our family realize how much he was loved in and outside our community. Now my worry is for my Grandmother. She is strong, but i still worry about her. And on top of it all my parents just seperated 2 months ago and i hate that, that is something else my grandmother is worring about.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm glad to hear about the improvements you are getting with Dare at the same time as being sad for all the back sliding going on inside the family. Hopefully you and yours can find some normality in the everyday things to cope with it.


----------



## greentree

OK I am trying the picture again.....If we could figure out how to get 4 legs and tail on a computer, I would be able to work it!!!

Nancy

Great!! WHY is it SIDEWAYS ????!!


----------



## Roadyy

Was it taken with your phone? If so, did you turn your phone sideways to take the pic? If so, then download it to your pc then rotate and save before uploading to the site. hth

Looks like they are watching me type out this response..lol


----------



## greentree

It is straight on my attachment.....I give up. I was born in the wrong century!!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

How's this??


----------



## greentree

Bless you, Celeste!!!! Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## AnnaHalford

Currently stuck waiting for tests for the export papers for Bolivia, so taking the horses out one by one for little hacks around the village, just to remind them what work is. All doing well given that they haven´t been ridden out alone in six months - they´ve always been together - and I´m very proud of them. Interesting being able to demonstrate that riding bitless does work, something that is virtually inconceivable here in Argentina. 

We´ve also disovered another spook-object - horses with leg-protectors attached to their saddles. Basically, instead of chaps, people have these huge pieces of stiff hide attached in front of the stirrup leathers, so from the front the horse looks as though it has wings. The first time that Quillay saw a mule with these - and it was galloping towards her, as well - I thought she was going to lose it completely. However, she managed to limit herself to whirling around on the spot and galloping a few paces, but when she realised it was following her, she stopped that tactic and opted to return in the original direction...


----------



## AnnaHalford

Celeste said:


> How's this??


*grabby hands* _what_ a handsome horse...


----------



## RiverBelle

I don't check in too often, but I really really love seeing everyone's pictures of their rides. It makes me so jealous! All I have to ride on are the roads and down in the subdivisions around my house. I really miss riding in the woods, but it's a 20 minutes ride to the park - and without a horse trailer there is really nothing I can do about that, lol

Since Rose passed away while trying to have her colt, any my other mare losing her foal (it was a still born), I have just been trying to work with the 2 horses I have left and try to get them sold. I have been doing a lot of groundwork with them, as Smokey is still very very hot headed and has too much energy and the mare that lost her foal has been out of work for about 6 months. 

After losing Rose, and the 2 foals I almost decided not to ever own a horse again and to just look at them on a computer screen, but I feel a physical ache to be near them and to ride! I guess I will have to settle on getting a gelding from now on - no chances of foals that way!

I hope I will be able to find another nice dead broke horse like Rose was before too long so I can get back into riding. But for now, I will keep watching everyone on here and looking at all the beautiful pictures everyone has!


----------



## greentree

Aw, RiverBelle, I am sorry to hear about all your horses troubles! Sometimes I want to toss them all out and start knitting, too. 

Y'all keep your fingers crossed, please, Alaska(mare in the picture) stayed at the vet last night to be bred TODAY!!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Riverbelle, so sorry to hear of the loss of your foals. How heart breaking.

Years ago, the horses I had were all mares. When I bought horses when I turned 50, they have all been geldings. Love my geldings. Get a gelding...no babies no problems.


----------



## Painted Horse

We rode Friday and Saturday down near Bryce Canyon. The fellows I was showing around forgot their health papers so we couldn't go into the park, So we rode some of the surrounding canyons near the park.

Up Losee Canyon


Across the top and drop down into Casto


Casto Canyon


Then on Saturday we rode in the Grand Staircase Escalante

Down Sheep Creek


Up Willis Creek, BTW the fellow in the blue shirt and Fedora is stranger we met the day before, He is from California and was out in Utah riding by himself for 3 weeks. So we invited him to tag along


And through the narrows before returning back to the truck


It threatened to rain both days, But we lucked out and made it back to truck before the rain started.

Tired horses on the high line


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful pics, PaintedHorse. I always enjoy looking at all the details in each pic as I look through them.

No riding for me this weekend. It was all work and no play. The only interaction with the horses was feed and water with a little fly spray to get them going in circles..lol


----------



## LeynaProof

Rode Bella a little over 20 miles on Friday and then rode Dare 4 miles. On Saturday rode Temp and ponied Bella 12 miles and then rode Dare 7 miles, Sunday i was sick. I tried to go ride, but my head was hurting so bad it made me sick to my stomach and i decided the best thing to do was go back to bed. Haha. Dare is doing really good with the mounting and dismounting, i can't believe how smart he is. He just gets batter and better everyday! It sure was hot on Friday though, we have to get our horses and ourselves acclimated to the heat again. :-| Oh well, it happens every summer. Saturday in the morning we got caught in the rain and it would have been ok if it had been hot, but it wasn't and the rain was super cold. And then it got hot on our 2nd loop. Of course. lol.


----------



## Celeste

When it cooled down to a balmy 85 degrees, the DH and I went for a short ride. 2.2 miles. It was quite a ride though! The Princess was hyped up. She wasn't bad; she was good. Rather than wanting to follow, she wanted to lead the way. I let her lead some of the way and made her follow some of the way. She was very good; it just felt like I was sitting on a rocket that was about to launch. 

I made her stop and let the DH get ahead so that I could canter a bit since he didn't want to. She went right into the canter with no problem. I thought that we covered the distance pretty quickly. The gait was smooth and nice; just too fast. When I got back to the house and looked at the GPS, I saw that rather than our little slow 10 mile per hour canter, we did 20.5 mph. It wasn't hard to stop her and she transitioned well.
I was just surprised that she was so ready to go.

I thought about it a little bit and I think I figured it out. We usually ride in the mornings after they are lazy from grazing all night. The flies and the heat had them driven into the shade all day. They were just hungry enough that they weren't quite themselves. 

47.7 miles


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse - those were gorgeous pictures! Celeste, sounds like you had a great time.

I went out to see Biscuit and Sarge today. My surgery was 5 weeks ago today and I went walking at the mall today. I am not a fan of the mall - I hate shopping - but it is a nice place to walk. I had my cane but my knee was the one that gave out! I walk every day so that I can strengthen my legs but I am thinking when I ride that will also help strengthen them. I go back to the doctor in 6 weeks from today. Hoping he will allow riding then but right now, even if he said I could ride I wouldn't. Back was hurting last week but is better now. Hoping to ride at least the last part of the summer!!


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I hope that you will be ready to ride when the nice fall weather gets here.


----------



## greentree

That's right, you were going to sit out the summer heat, anyway, weren't you????

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Nancy, I don't believe that Denise sits out any kind of weather.


----------



## QOS

LOL Nancy, Celeste is right....I don't care if it is cold, wet, wind is blowing (don't care for heavy wind though!) hot, humid or whatever...riding is riding. I can put layers on in the cold, wear my cool vest and chilly pad in hot weather...would have helped to have had a poncho when this happened though in December!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Speaking of rain, we have had it non-stop and there's more to come. Hard to get out when the trails are slick. 

Yesterday we managed to sneak out for a 7.5 mile ride between showers. Poor Selena got stuck in a mud bog that looked like clear trail...luckily both Easyboots stayed on through shoulder deep mud...certainly the ultimate Easyboot challenge :lol: 

Overall a relaxing ride to enjoy the scenery. The rain sure does make everything in Vermont very green! 









Total Mileage = 132.94


----------



## Roadyy

That is a great picture, Endurance.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went to the Glass Rides and did the 2-Day 50 mile CTR. As Dream is still recovering from her leg wound, I found another horse to ride. Riding a heavy-muscled Morgan in a distance ride was a whole new experience! See the whole thread here (with pics and vid, of course).

photo courtesy Barry Grubb photography (and hanging on my wall at home):










2013 mileage
...
04/27/13 dream 53.8 miles 7.1 mph 346.51 total miles
05/01/13 george 10.08 miles 7.3 mph 356.59 total miles
05/05/13 dream 10.22 miles 5.4 mph 366.81 total miles
05/07/13 george 8.02 miles 5.5 mph 374.83 total miles
05/18/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.7 mph 399.69 total miles
05/19/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.6 mph 424.55 total miles


----------



## QOS

EnduranceLover6 that is so pretty! One of these days I am going to make it to Vermont!

Dawn, Justice is a gorgeous horse! Congrats!


----------



## Roadyy

Stop by and pick me up on your way, Denise! lol


----------



## LeynaProof

QOS and Endurance, those are gorgeous pictures!!! Phantomhorse: That is a good looking horse! I like him!


----------



## Oreos Girl

My riding days are over until at least August which will probably be September. My horse went to Alabama today and I leave for Minnesota on Sat for 10 weeks.

I was hoping to get in one last ride this weekend but storms made me cancel. So I am bummed.


----------



## LeynaProof

Oreos Girl said:


> My riding days are over until at least August which will probably be September. My horse went to Alabama today and I leave for Minnesota on Sat for 10 weeks.
> 
> I was hoping to get in one last ride this weekend but storms made me cancel. So I am bummed.


10 weeks without your horse? I am so sorry.  Hopefully that time flies by!


----------



## LeynaProof

The old man, Temper Tantrum and me cruising down the trail last weekend. He turned 18 this year and is still the bomb to ride. If you look closely you can see the gray hairs behind his bridle on either side of his bridal path.  His real name is Mystiques Temptation, but i call him Temper Tantrum. It took a multi day of back to back 50's to get him out of throwing his tantrums. Haha! Then he turned into the kind of horse that you just sit back and watch everyone else's rodeo at the start of an endurance race. He thinks it's fun to watch also. Temper is the one who taught my mare that broke her leg in December of 2011, to be so awesome. She had a tendency to get hot, but my mom and i rode together and at the time Temp was her main horse. He taught Leyna to sit back and relax at the start and no silly stuff the first 5 miles of a ride. And she gradually learned from him that she was there to work and man, did she love her job! So does this guy!

We have a 50 miler this weekend, so wish us luck!
Sorry it is so shaky! Trying to hold Temper to a controled pace and ducking tree's and holding a camera was a little more challenging than i thought it would be!


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck and hope you bring back more film for us to watch of this coming ride.


----------



## Roadyy

Oreo'sgirl,, are you in the service? May we ask the reason for the 10 weeks?


----------



## gunslinger

Oreos Girl said:


> My riding days are over until at least August which will probably be September. My horse went to Alabama today and I leave for Minnesota on Sat for 10 weeks.
> 
> I was hoping to get in one last ride this weekend but storms made me cancel. So I am bummed.


Well, at least you have something to look forward to in 10 weeks right?

Absence makes the heart grow fonder......or so they say.


----------



## Oreos Girl

It is a very good reason. I am lucky to have earned a position working on a Department of Homeland Security grant. My student and I will be doing chemistry research at UMN. I just am feeling homesick before I leave because I have to leave hubby, doggie, and horsey in Georgia while I am gone. I do plan on having fun though. Julie Goodnight is doing a clinic in Fergus Falls June 15 that I would like to go to. I also want to see as much of the state as I can. I am doing my other hobby of photography this summer.


----------



## Celeste

Oreo, we want to see pictures then!


----------



## greentree

OOoo., Fergus Falls.....very close to my family in MN. Have fun! I love MN, but I am a farm girl....Get some bread at St. John's in St. Cloud. 

Nancy


----------



## greentree

QOS said:


> LOL Nancy, Celeste is right....I don't care if it is cold, wet, wind is blowing (don't care for heavy wind though!) hot, humid or whatever...riding is riding. I can put layers on in the cold, wear my cool vest and chilly pad in hot weather...would have helped to have had a poncho when this happened though in December!
> 
> View attachment 191937


That's a GREAT picture, QOS!!! We drove the pair on the road Sunday in the rain, but it was not enough to need PONCHOS!!!

Endurance, that picture is beautiful! It gets like that here in KY after it rains, so about every other DAY!!

Around here, I rode Sissy yesterday(before the rain!!!) on the new "flat pond arena". We actually got the eyesore of a "pond" bulldozed!! It was just so ugly. Took up about an acre, did not hold water, so it was a lovely orange mud hole, surrounded by washed out rocks, and dammed on almost 4 (!!) sides, with scrubby cedar trees growing on them. When the grass grows, I will have an extra acre of pasture, AND another flat spot to ride and drive!

He also jack-hammered my big rock out of my trailer parking space behind my barn, so a little gravel, and I won't be grounded by rain, and the horse trailer will not be parked in front of the house!!SWEET!

Good thing I live in the country.....

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Finally got some more saddle time yesterday. I pulled in the driveway and took one look at the trailer then thought to myself, NO!. Went out to the pasture, haltered Trusty and headed for the house. Got him brushed down, saddled, bridled and soaked with fly spray before walking him around the yard a few laps to get the air out of him so I could finish cinching him down.

Went for a nice little 3.7 mile roam around the neighborhood and got some good work out in the deep ditches as we climbed up and down them their entire length. Oh he was nice and sweaty by the time we got to the other end where we turn to go back towards the house.

My phone camera does not do well to take pics with shaking hands. lol That is Hwy 231 to the right and I'm happy to say he never even paid the cars and trucks any attention as they flew by coming towards us. He did get a little huffy at the 3 deer that jumped out of the bushes and headed for cover on the other side of the ditch from us. Side stepped once then grunted, huffed and puffed at them for not giving him a warning then right back to looking forward. lol











OG, sounds like its going to be a very interesting trip. Take some pics for us cause you know we all like pics..lol


----------



## Roadyy

Guess I should have updated the mile-o-meter too huh? lol




17.7 miles


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode for 2.7 miles. It was hot and the flies were bad, but I still had a great time. My horse got to kicking at a horse fly on her belly so hard while walking that she tripped and almost fell out from under me. Thankfully she caught herself and neither of us was any worse for the wear. On a good note, our canter was much more controlled today. The speed was 9.9 mph as opposed to the 20.5 mph we did last time. It was a much more pleasant canter. 

*50.4 miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste, I gotta meantion that you are failing at this lowest milage contest..
Congrats on all the riding :clap:When will you post pictures of your pretty girl??

It seems to rain, and rain hard, evey day I am off work lately. Unless of course, I have other commitments. I am so frustrated & Chivas is so fat :evil:

I am off to clean stalls & unload feed, meeting tonight @ 7pm so no riding again, and scheduled for slew of tests at the hospital tomorrow, then its back to work. Grrr


----------



## Celeste

Here she is. I don't have any conformation shots.









Note food in mouth. Always eating!


----------



## Chevaux

Celeste - she's a beauty and I do mean that!!!


----------



## Celeste

Chevaux said:


> Celeste - she's a beauty and I do mean that!!!


Thanks! I love my girl!


----------



## LeynaProof

She is gorgeous, Celeste!

I rode my new guy all by his self today for the first time and he did great! We trotted ans cantered alot. I definitely won't have to worry about go with him cause he has plenty of it! We did about 4 miles. And that was a good workout for him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Very pretty mare Celeste! She looks to be a lady through & through


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful mare, Celeste. She just looks like she demands heads too be turned as she passes by. 

AnitaAnne, your opportunities to ride sound as often as mine. lol Hopefully we get some free time soon to ride more consistently.


----------



## Boo Walker

Got up yesterday morning to this beautiful day (looking out of my front door)








We are having a really late Spring, my cherry tree which blooms in April is just getting top blossoms now. But, I couldn't resist putting some miles on such a great day.
It turned out to be one of those weird days - road construction (we have to ride a few blocks through the neighborhood to get to the trails) but a good opportunity to work through Hercules' fear of new/scary things. Once on the trail, the nearby Army base began heavy artillery training. Walk, walk, ka-WHOOOMP!! Herc jumps but keeps it together. Walk a little more and a ka-WHOOOMP so strong we could both feel the vibrations. A little more dancing but we're moving forward. Then a bicycle approaches and Herc shies away (the first time since last year) but I knew he just had the jitters. We trotted to burn off some stress. We make it to the water fall, it's one of our favorite places. Lots of shade trees and the trail actually goes over the water to join the main branch that has a beautiful water fall.









His face looks so worried:shock:

I got off and tried to capture a better picture of Hercules, but he was just not in the mood to relax. So I get back on and we head home. He's just a bundle of nerves and his back felt "twitchy", he spooked at people walking, a squirrel climbing up a tree... just one of those off days. 
So we only logged about 7 miles and we were both really glad to be back home. Poor guy, I really wanted it to be a relaxing day but the energy was off. Oh well, if it were all smooth and predictable it would be boring. Hope everyone else had a great day


----------



## Celeste

We did another 2.7 mile ride today. I think we may have come up with something for the flies. We spiked our fly spray with some concentrated permethrins to make it stronger. I totally soaked their legs. This is the first time since the flies came out that they didn't stop repeatedly to bite flies off their legs. When we got home, we rinsed the spray off since it was so strong. We had to get the mud and sweat off of them as well. They really do love to get hosed off!
53.1 miles
Next week it's back to work. I have really gotten spoiled with this vacation!


----------



## Roadyy

Phew,,finally!! lol


----------



## Celeste

Oh Roadyy, you want me to go to work? Torture..........


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Oh Roadyy, you want me to go to work? Torture..........


Yes, darlin. I want you to go to work oh and please tell me you have to work Monday. lol

I'm setting up getting a couple of horses coggins done so I can head for the trails Monday morning so I can enjoy a whole day of riding, stopping for lunch for me and the horses, then on the trail again. I'll be taking the camera to capture some nice scenery if everything falls into place.


----------



## Celeste

Cruel man that you are..............


----------



## QOS

Celeste, she is gorgeous!!!! I had to wait forever for the pictures to load but it was worth it!!!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I want you to go to work oh and please tell me you have to work Monday. lol


Tuesday Roadyy.............


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3.2 miles today. It was a beautiful day and a good ride. We had several events. 

The horses started snorting at something in the bushes and stopped, then I heard and saw movement that I am pretty sure was a big snake. Good girls! 

Then The Princess got mired down in the mud crossing the creek. It has pretty much turned to quicksand since all this rain. No wonder they don't like that creek. I had to get off and help her get unstuck and across. Then I remembered that my myasthenia gravis (muscle weakness neurological problem) won't let me mount without a mounting block. I tried. Well I finally found a nice high place to stand and I mounted up and we started off again. 

I did an 11.5 mph canter in an open spot. The girls were really good today. All this riding has paid off with good behavior. 

If we keep using that creek crossing, I think that we are going to build a wooden bridge. I am afraid that one of them is going to get hurt in that bog. 

Total 56.3 miles.

And Roadyy, don't worry. I probably won't get to ride much for a while. I have the kids coming in for the long weekend and then it's back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Painted Horse

Just build wooden walkway over the boggy area. The Forest Service builds them along a lot of the trails in the wilderness areas to protect the area from just being churned up into a big muddy mess.


----------



## Roadyy

I got Trusty's coggins and vaccination done yesterday, but forgot about it taking a week to get the results back. I will still ride locally and keep the receipt showing it was pulled and waiting on the results. I'm going to make a couple of calls to try and get a companion to ride out with as I'm not to interested in new trails alone. I know how he will do, but it is the safety aspect of it just incase something did go wrong.


----------



## outnabout

Hi everybody, I actually got out again this weekend! We did about 3 miles at the local lake again, this time off trail. Too many rocks and cactus but the wild flowers were beautiful. Last month we had blue bonnets and buttercups, yesterday they were replaced with Indian blankets, black eyed susans, and another purple flower. Colors of deep orange, rich gold, and brilliant purple. Brought the camera but once out there didn't feel like hassling with it. 
I bought one easy boot epic for my mare, and she doesn't have any issues with it on her foot, so after the rocks yesterday, I've decided to go ahead and get three more.
She has been awesome on the trail. Nerves at the beginning are gone. Had trouble loading her on the trailer to go home, was the first time ever for that, but she can be stubborn sometimes.
Roadyy, watch out, after school is out in a couple of weeks you are going to inherit the honor of having lowest miles


----------



## Celeste

I didn't get to trail ride yesterday or today, but I did have some horse time. My son's GF had never ridden before and she wanted to try. At first she was too scared, but then she changed her mind. She rode in the arena yesterday and today. To start with my son would lead her around. Then she rode on her own a little. She walked most of the time, but she eventually got her nerve up to trot. Maybe I'll make a convert out of her yet.


----------



## greentree

I got to ride Sissy yesterday, a few miles. Drove the pair this morning, but they were so good that I had to quit while I was ahead, so it wasn't too long. I was PLANNING to ride again, but we passed my hay man's place, and he was baling, so we stopped, and his son followed us to the house!!! They were about to unload it out of the field....timing is everything!!

I also got my garden in....finally! In Texas, garden season is winding down, and here, just beginning. I am already spoiled by the weather here, and now think 82 is bordering on hot, even with no humidity.....sorry. 

Have a wonderful Memorial Day everyone!!

Nancy


----------



## greentree

outnabout said:


> Hi everybody, I actually got out again this weekend! We did about 3 miles at the local lake again, this time off trail. Too many rocks and cactus but the wild flowers were beautiful. Last month we had blue bonnets and buttercups, yesterday they were replaced with Indian blankets, black eyed susans, and another purple flower. Colors of deep orange, rich gold, and brilliant purple. Brought the camera but once out there didn't feel like hassling with it.
> I bought one easy boot epic for my mare, and she doesn't have any issues with it on her foot, so after the rocks yesterday, I've decided to go ahead and get three more.
> She has been awesome on the trail. Nerves at the beginning are gone. Had trouble loading her on the trailer to go home, was the first time ever for that, but she can be stubborn sometimes.
> Roadyy, watch out, after school is out in a couple of weeks you are going to inherit the honor of having lowest miles


I am afraid I will still have a claim on this!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I did not get any riding in over the holiday weekend. It was a relaxing weekend of Church Sunday morning then went to town with DW and DD before finding my cousin to take out to dinner. Had him come back and stay the night with us to go to the creek yesterday. THE WATER IS COLD!!!! It's a natural fed spring that feeds over into the creek and is 65* year round. I will get the pics off my phone a little later to post up.


----------



## LeynaProof

Had a good weekend at our Endurance ride. I ended up not riding, my gelding stepped on something and the bulb of his foot was a little sore. He was completely sound and cleared to go by the vet, but every once in a while he would step on a rock and kind of dip, so the night before the ride i decided not to ride him. What's the point? Lol. I didn't want to make him even more sore. It's a good thing i did not ride, because my help was needed during the ride. First thing that morning i had to take the 4 wheeler and go get a friend off the trail. As she was going around a corner a vine caught her foot and she could not get it off and she was doing about a 10 mph trot, so it just lifted her leg right over the horse and she hit the ground. Hit her head 3 times, thank GOD for her helmet. She had a mild concussion, but that's better than being knocked out. Her helmet had a 2 inch crack right behind the ear. She was ok though, so get her back to camp and get her settled and then horses started coming in and we ended up having 3 horses colic. 2 pretty seriously, after that i was busy helping the treatment vet mix bags of fluid and getting the horses hooked up to IV's. The 1st horse to colic kept ripping out his IV cathiter. So he had to be so drugged that we had to recruit people to help hold him up. Eventually 2 of the 3 had to be transported to Universities. One to Gainsville and one to Auburn. Last i heard all the horses were doing much better and were expected to fully recover! Thank GOD! 

I did not get to ride my new guy yesterday like i had planned. i was wiped out by the time we finally got home. But i did get some updated pictures of him and my 2 1/2 year old. And the herd minus 2.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a few pics from the creek. I can't wait to hit the equine trails that weave in and out of the creek.
























That is my 21 yr old daugter to the left, DW sitting with brown suit,Grandson, 12 yr old daughter and older daughters bf to the far right.
The dark green area of that pool is where the spring comes up out of the ground and is about 9' deep.


----------



## gunslinger

God sure gave us a glorious weekend, blue bird weather, or one of those "chamber of commerce" days when you can see seven states from rock city.....lows in the low fifties and highs in the low 70's.....nice and cool under the thick canopy....not many bugs either.

Rode Iron Mountain Saturday, 12 miles, and Sumac Creek Sunday, 13 miles.

I'm over 200 miles and hope to get another 50 before laying low during the heat of the summer.


----------



## BlooBabe

I had ear surgery last week and am grounded for a bit, but Bloo had a show over the weekend with his therapy rider. Her wish was to show him and win a ribbon so we went and did a few lead line classes and she did a walk trot by herself. She ribboned in all her classes. Bloo practically danced around the ring with their ribbons at the end.
It's supposed to rain giraffes and hippopotami for the next few days and with my new schedule it'll be even longer before I can ride.


----------



## Roadyy

I hope your ear heals up soon and the weather will cooperate so you can get some saddle time in.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Sounds like most of you had a good Memorial Day weekend. Roadyy, love the pictures of the creek...makes me want to take a dip!

I didn't get to ride over the weekend as I went to Maine to visit some family. What I lacked in ride time I made up for by eating too much Lobster :wink:

The weather yesterday was beautiful and Selena & I managed to do 8 miles of exploring new trails. She was far from well behaved so our ride ended up being a "let's refresh your manners" training ride, but nonetheless, a much needed one. Too much green grass for the sassy mare!

The Morgan Mile where Figure (later called Justin Morgan or The Morgan Horse) raced down this old Vermont Road defeating two New York running horses in 1796.








More Morgan Mile








Old barn on the Morgan Mile








Watching the sun go down








Selena dreaming of having all that grass to herself








*Total Mileage 2013 = 145. 69*


----------



## Roadyy

I could hear her nom nom nom nom as she drooled over those pastures.. Great photos and hoping I can get some more ride time in soon. I want a couple longer than 3-4 mile rides going consistently, but willing to take what I can get.

Hopefully have this trailer done by the end of the week, get a game plan for the neighbor's truck then hopefully haul over to Ecofina Equine trails this weekend some time.


----------



## QOS

Leyna - so glad she was ok. Ugh..that wasn't a bit of fun.

Roadyy - oh how I enjoyed those pictures.

Gunslinger - I bet that was a gorgeous ride. Sigh.....

Bloo - hope that ear heals up quickly. Nothing worse than that - ear aches and tooth aches HURT like a son of a gun.

EnduranceLover - wow...gorgeous pictures! 

I have gone out to see Biscuit and Sarge and pet them and feed them handsful of clover. Starting after the first week of June I will hopefully start working Biscuit in the arena on a lounge line. He is a chunky bunky and they have cut his feed back at the barn. Lots of nice grass in his pasture. We are going up to Ebenezer on the 14-16 with our riding buddies. I am just going for the camping trip - hopefully the lady that has been riding Biscuit will come up and ride him for the day or weekend. 

I am doing better but still wouldn't get on even if the doc said I could. My back started hurting when bending down to tie my shoes so it is not ready yet!


----------



## Roadyy

Since you won't be on a horse causing all kinds of shaky photos then I assume we will have some great media evidence of the trip to enjoy?

Glad you are able to start ground work soon and hope it helps stretch it towards a more healed state. 

btw, I stop in view your saddle just for the drool factor. I wish I had the extra for a nice one like that, but I will continue on with what I have for now until the money tree finally starts bearing fruit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Seems like forever since I have been in a saddle, and unfortunately its because it has been!

Snuck in a quick training ride on Dream last week, in the first of the horrible heat we had (from 40s to 90s literally overnight). Lavender was blooming and the wonderful smell hung in the (insanely humid) air.











I am still having a horrible time getting her leg wound to heal. She is sound as anything (and running around in the pasture like a nutcase). Just when I think I have a regime that is working, something else happens (like the plague of flesh-eating bugs that no repellant affects) and I am back to square one. It had dried out enough I was leaving it unwrapped, but the day after the above picture was taken, she came in for dinner with the leg oozing again, as the bugs just ate through the alum-spray.

Went back to wrapping (which Dream hates) and a different medication. That seemed to be working, until the weather changed again. Monsoonal rain is not good for any bandage or medication, so she was jailed for a couple days. Was able to put her back out yesterday, as the weather changed yet again and I think we landed in texas (memorial day monday, I needed a winter coat for the afternoon bbq.. yesterday it was 91, today its 94.. :shock: wtf).

I have about given up hope that we will make it to the OD next weekend, as I can't imagine it healing up by then unless there is a miracle.

Meanwhile, weather permitting, I have been working with Gamer. She is progressing, though its def slow and steady versus leaps and bounds. Today the farrier came for the first time and she handled it like a champ. Then this afternoon I thought I would take advantage of the heat making everyone mellow and bring out the saddle for the first time:


Gamer w/saddle - YouTube


She did great. I also used the heat as a good time to introduce her to water by sponging her from the water tank. I have to say, i was pretty tempted to be sponging myself too!!


2013 mileage
...
04/27/13 dream 53.8 miles 7.1 mph 346.51 total miles
05/01/13 george 10.08 miles 7.3 mph 356.59 total miles
05/05/13 dream 10.22 miles 5.4 mph 366.81 total miles
05/07/13 george 8.02 miles 5.5 mph 374.83 total miles
05/18/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.7 mph 399.69 total miles
05/19/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.6 mph 424.55 total miles
05/21/13 dream 13.68 miles 5.9 mph 438.23 total miles


----------



## QOS

Dawn, Gamer looks like a doll and she seems to be coming along nicely. So sorry about Dreams leg. Have you tried SWAT? Biscuit has had those NASTY little black flies eating a hole in his backbone. I put SWAT on it last week and had to again today because it was all gone. The SWAT seems to really repel the flies and heal it up. It is not an actual wound but feels gritty - maybe fly poop :twisted: I hate flies!

Sounds hot and steamy there - here in southeast Texas it has been very breezy so it hasn't been too hot but it has been humid. I was out at the barn to see the boys and by the time I left I had little sausage corkscrews for hair. I looked like Bozo's momma. Ugh. Curly hair can be a pain in the butt. But, my horses don't care if I am fugly - they love me anyway. :lol:

Roadyy - I will take lots of pictures of the campsite. I am planning on cooking a big dinner for the trail riders and a big breakfast the following day - lasagna and spaghetti and meatballs, salad, garlic bread and biscotti for dessert. My killer pancakes, eggs, sausage and biscuits for breakfast...I will make myself useful even if I can't ride. 

I still have the saddle....it is waiting and calling for you. I just brought it home and conditioned it - it still looks brand new.

About my saddle.....it seems to be pushing me forward but looking at it tonight it has a very nice rise to it. Biscuit has a slightly roached back. I am thinking it is more Biscuit's build and the lightness of the saddle that is making it seem like I am tipping forward. It has a single girth on a somewhat dropped rigging. What do the experts on here think? I want to put the saddle on Sarge and see how it fits/rides on him. I think it might lay down on him where it doesn't on Biscuit!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, Gamer looks like a doll and she seems to be coming along nicely. So sorry about Dreams leg. Have you tried SWAT?


I have tried SWAT as well as several kinds of fly spray and my favorite concoction of skin so soft and listerine (yes really.. smells a bit funky but works great normally). A combination of the SWAT and the concoction works the best, but nothing seems to affect the bigger-than-gnats-but-not-quite-flies that are everywhere at the moment.

I tried something the farrier suggested last night, and so far it seems to be the most promising thing so far. I used a paste of alum (a spice used for canning) and the wound is def much drier this morning. I used more again just now, but will be making obsessive trips out to the pasture to make sure the bugs aren't snacking as the day progresses.

Thank goodness Dream takes all the attention with her normal mellow attitude. I can't imagine that wound isn't sensitive to me scrubbing on it and slapping medication all over it, but she doesn't even need to be haltered.




QOS said:


> About my saddle.....it seems to be pushing me forward but looking at it tonight it has a very nice rise to it. Biscuit has a slightly roached back. I am thinking it is more Biscuit's build and the lightness of the saddle that is making it seem like I am tipping forward. It has a single girth on a somewhat dropped rigging. What do the experts on here think? I want to put the saddle on Sarge and see how it fits/rides on him. I think it might lay down on him where it doesn't on Biscuit!


If Biscuit has a roach back, even a slight one, that is going to make a big difference in how saddles fit. Not sure that changing the rigging would really be a solution as that wouldn't change the rocking motion of the saddle if its too high in the middle from the roach. Can you try adding a wither pad and see if you can build up the front just a touch to keep the saddle from rocking?


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, your description of the meals alone make me want to load up and come out for the ride.
Looking at the pics of the saddle on him it would seem to push you more in a reclined position with the rise being higher in the front instead of closer to level across the seat. I always had the learning that you want the seat only slightly high in the front rather than as high in the front as that one is on him. I may have misunderstood your meaning of pushing forward and we may be saying the samething in different ways.










Dawn, if that doesn't work then I would suggest either Dr.Underwoods or check with 6WRanch on here and get the link to their salve. I used the PFWonder salve from 6WRanch on Boo's hind leg and it is healing the wound and keeping the flies off.

This was the wound in the beginning.








Here it is a few weeks ago.








It looks even better now. I need to get an updated pic of it and will see if DW can take one to send me.

I hope you find something soon to help get her healed and back in the mix.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, when I first started riding in my saddle, I thought that it put me in a bad position. Now that I am used to it, it is the most comfortable saddle that I have ridden in. The basic form of it looks a lot like your saddle except I have a horn.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Denise, when I first started riding in my saddle, I thought that it put me in a bad position. Now that I am used to it, it is the most comfortable saddle that I have ridden in. The basic form of it looks a lot like your saddle except I have a horn.


I remember the pics you posted of both yours and your husband's as they were on the stands. They do resemble her's a lot. Does yours sit that high at the front?


----------



## Celeste

Mine sits up really high in the front. I think that it was really stiff and it has broken in and feels better now.


----------



## QOS

My cousin from the Caymens rode in it recently and said "it sits me funny" and I could tell it was pushing her forward instead of sitting her back. Ugh. I have 270 miles in this saddle so I am thinking it is more Biscuit's back than the saddle. The saddle is very comfortable. 

I do have a lady in Oklahoma that is interested in it. I brought it home and conditioned it and got the dust off that accumulates. It looks so pretty!!! Dang...this bites.


----------



## Roadyy

Guess I'm just used to seeing a saddle sit more like this one and haven't tried to sit one like those. I may have to find some one locally with something similar for me to try out.


----------



## QOS

Tomorrow I want to go out to the barn and put this saddle on Sarge and see how it fits him. I will take pictures of both horses with this saddle on for y'all to see. 

I went out to see them a while ago - they are so sweet and are passing out sugars to me left and right. Miss going places with my boys!


----------



## Roadyy

Can't wait to see pics of them again. I'm curious to see how it sits on Sarge myself. I'm still trying to learn more about the different saddles.


----------



## Celeste

We rode 2.8 miles today. 

The bugs were pretty bad. All went well except for one little glitch. Something stung my horse on the backside and she bolted off in a fit of terror. I kept my head and held on and pulled back the reins. She stopped in about 4 strides without much resistance to the bit at all. I think that when I pulled back, she remembered that I was there and decided that she wasn't dying after all. I really am liking her brakes. 

We started not to ride because Abby hurt her lower eyelid. It was just a little 3 mm tear. She must have rubbed it on something. I put some neosporin on it and put a fly mask on her and she did fine. It really is pretty minor. It's these daggone bugs that caused it I'm sure. We live in a jungle. I know that Georgia is not supposed to be called a jungle, but I think it is.

Between work and the heat and the bugs, I am afraid our riding might be limited for a while.

*59.1 miles total. *


----------



## BlooBabe

Today inadvertently turned into barn cleaning day. I went down to clean my tack and I'm kicking myself for buying ones with so much tooling. I had to bust out my saddle toothbrush to get into all the tiny places. My english clean with just a wipe but I had to have a fancy tooled dust magnet western saddles. The kicker is they've been covered and were still wicked dusty. The barn swallows also built three more nests in Bloo's shed so he got a bath to get rid of all their little gifts. I broke out my mesh sheet hoping it'll keep him poop free like it does with the mud. Normally I leave it on until he dries after baths but I think he might be living in it for the summer.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Ok Celeste, you can stop riding now. You have almost caught up with me for the year and I won't be putting any miles on for another 9 weeks now. Which will really be longer because who is going to ride the beginning of August in Georgia, no me.


----------



## Celeste

Don't worry, I'll be working most of the summer.


----------



## Oreos Girl

How many classes you teaching this summer Celeste?


----------



## Celeste

Two lectures and two labs. Since it is a full semester in 8 weeks, it will be very busy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I love all the pictures everyone has been posting, including Roady, Dawn, Leyna, and everyone else! 

Denise, I am also curious to see how you saddle fits on a few different horse. I have a similar problem with a saddle I had made to fit Chivas, and it doesn't. Beautiful but useless :evil:

Anyway, I finally got out with some friends for a campout at Talladega Forsest. Worked all night Thursday 6:30 pm to 8 am, then fed everyone and loaded up. 

I brought along Jenny & her horse Dreamer, and my two boxers along with of course Chivas. It was my first time camping with horses, and first time camping with the dogs. They kept looking around for the hotel! :lol:

Anyway, we rode the same white trail Friday & Saturday. Walk, trot canter in the exact same places too. :?

I got in an extra little training ride working Chivas around the campground, making him go past all the terrors without bolting! terrors like tots runing, jumping and waving sticks around. Then of course there are the tents that eat horses, and pile of tack on the ground just waiting to jump out at him! Silly boy! 

Then we got rained out so we all came home. Drat. I had planned to ride the white Friday, the yellow Saturday, and finish with the red Sunday. That would have given me a total of 25 miles for the weekend, but didn't happen. We wound up only getting in 9.5 miles. Bummer. 

I only got a few pics of my "new" rig with the rear end of my tired horses...Chivas was too wired up for me to get a hand free to film while riding. Anyway, here's the pics and I'm glad we got in some ride time. 

Oh, I have discovered it is NOT a good idea to bring spoiled, large, housedogs out on a camping trip especially with horses!


----------



## QOS

I didn't get out to the barn today. I have a "crick" in my neck and OMG I would like to carve out the space just below my ear, down my neck and along the clavicle. I took a muscle relaxer and went back to bed at 10 AM til 2:00 PM. My riding buddy cousin was having a 83rd birthday party for her dad so I went over to her house and got to see my mom's first cousins and my 2nd cousins. I got to harass my cousin's husband which is always fun for me. Got to see her horses that I haven't seen in 7 weeks so that was good. Hopefully going out to the barn tomorrow. I have another cousin (he found my former horse, Red for me) who passed out today and is in the hospital til tomorrow. He is almost 72 and will be leaving Thursday for the Cayman Islands and stay with his daughter. I am asking for prayers for him as he is in poor health and I am afraid if I don't go see him tomorrow I might never see him again. So maybe I will be able to take pictures with Sarge or maybe not. 

Amy - I liked the pictures of your new ride and the Brenderup. Sounds like you had a good time and next time...leave the spoiled pups at home. !!!!


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I hope you feel better soon and also that you cousin is ok.


----------



## QOS

Dang, that crick in my neck is a PITA. OMG I didn't sleep worth a darn last night. I just talked to my cousin and he hasn't been released from the hospital poor darlin'. He said he busted his mouth when he passed out.

He is single and lives by himself and he is all worried about getting the hay in for the winter for his 20 something cows. He lives about an hour from me and has a beautiful place...LOVE his house. He has a commercial Hobart grill that is killer for grilling!! 

Keep up some prayers for this old cowboy....he is my buddy.


----------



## gunslinger

It must be going around, I slept wrong or something and I've had a crick in my neck for 4 days now.

Rode the Iron Mountain trail again up to Doogans firetower and then finished the loop.....15.5 miles....216 for me and Miss Lacy.....Out of town next week so no riding for me for at least two weeks... I need two more good weekends on the trail before the dog days of summer hit....in order to get to where I want to be mileage wise.

Annita Anne, I'm a little jealous....haven't camped once this spring.....that's unusual for us but with all the rain we've had this year, understandable. Had another 1.25 inches last night....we're over 13 inches above normal for rain this year.


----------



## QOS

Ok y'all. I had to drag Barry out to the barn today to see my boys. He thought it was just dumb to put my saddle on Sarge. He didn't see why that would help me. :lol: I told him I am always trying to learn more about saddle fitting on horses that have "issues and concerns". 

We put the saddle on Sarge and it fit him nicely. Barry rode him around in it - he said he didn't care for it but it was comfortable. He cantered Sarge around a little and Biscuit was cantering right along with them.

I took a picture of Biscuit's back - it is slightly roached. I am finding saddle fitting for the Biscuit a bit of a challenge. I would like to have a Steele saddle made for him. Of course, this is all moot until I can ride again.


----------



## Celeste

You probably will need a fill in pad for Biscuit no matter what type of saddle you get. The one you have might work if you can find the right pad.


----------



## QOS

I have an Equipedic pad with shims but they are WAY too thick and made the saddle sit up way too high on him so I removed the shims. I have spent a fortune on saddle pads :-(


----------



## greentree

OK< I am back!! 

I hope you ALL get rid of your cricks! My heel had a crick in it over the weekend!! 

My barn is apparently turning into "the" place to be for teenage girls!! Yesterday, another neighbor girl down the street showed up. Sweet girl, plus Mary, who comes over MWF, plus some on the weekends, and occasionally TT, lol. Then the welder showed up with his 2 daughters.... SO, we all went riding. got 6 miles in, and had a GREAT time. 

Mary has decided Chance is the horse the horse she LOVES, and will buy if I decide to sell him. I am very happy that she likes him, the poor horse is 10, and finally has a real job, not just an Extra on Call. He looks better than he ever has with all the exercise!!

Nothing better for a horse than a competent teenager--that's my NEW saying--
We put the saddle on Tina yesterday, the first time in 6 months!! Tina is a 4 yo TWH that belongs to a friend who has a brain tumor. I am the horse's caretaker until she gets better. I told her I did not promise to train the mare, but if I had time, I would ride her a little, otherwise, she would get fed, and turned out, good basic care. 
So, Kiera wanted to ride her, and the mare was SUPER. Kiera had never ridden a TWH, and then after the arena, we headed down the road. 

Have a good week, everyone, I will catch up on the pages I missed!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

You could just send the saddle and pads to me to save money on more pads. lol

It actually looked a lot more level on Sarge than Biscuit, but that is just across the top. How did it fit Sarge's back for pressure points? I like the way it has him sitting in it, albeit it looks to big for him. 

AnitaAnne, sorry your ride got cut short and I haven't tempted to do any camping yet either. I'm hoping to do some in the fall since my friend has property right by the spring fed creek so that should be enjoyable. Love the trailer and tails.

Gunslinger, sounds like you need to grab a poncho and saddle up to get that extra few miles in before the break. lol

I picked up a new fella for my daughter so I can hopefully have my Trusty back. She says now that she won't make a decision on whether to take Trusty from me or accept the new guy until after she gets to ride him...hmmm she is getting too smart for my own good. lol

Few more groceries and some workouts then this 20+ yr old gelding will be all she needs. Hopefully,


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger - sorry about your crick....mine just won't leave. It is still hanging around. Not as bad but more than I want to put up with. I have a super busy week that is scary. I have three 4 tiered cakes, one 3 tiered cake and a somewhat sculpted grooms cake for right at 600 servings of cake. I must have lost my mind. Thank God I have people coming to help me. I have done this much before but I was younger and not recovering from back surgery and fighting a dang crick in the neck.:evil: 

I will pray for your neck...pray for mine Gunslinger. It is the pits. 

Roaddy, it actually fit Sarge pretty nicely. It wasn't rocking on him and when Barry stepped in the saddle, it didn't move at all. Didn't seem to be tight at the withers - Barry initially had it sitting too far back and I easily moved it up. 

Poor Biscuit - the saddle seems to fit him just fine. No digging in anywhere. I want to be very careful of that because he has had saddles on him in the past that have left white marks on my boy's shoulders. :evil: His former owner wasn't interested in whether stuff fit his horses or they were comfortable or even whether they were fed properly. I bought him November 1st and when he shed out early in the spring he had huge white marks on his back where the bars had dug in. They are now just on his shoulder mostly on his left side that will be there I am sure forever. The saddle seems to fit him well...it is not for me. :shock: I don't want to fall off :-o so we will see what solution I can come up with. 

I got out on line and googled saddle fit on roached back. It is hard to fit a horse with a roached back ... which is understandable. When I first got Biscuit I was riding him in my Aussie saddle and don't remember feeling like I was pushed forward.

Nice looking fellow you got there Roadyy and are you sure your daughter isn't a clone of mine?


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, the first time Amber rode Trusty after I took the lead rope off and let her rein him to where she wanted to go she was hooked on him. I am so hoping that happens with Doc, but I want to do some ground work with him and have her do some with him as well before riding him. I also will need to find them a saddle that is right for both of them.

Which reminds me, I got a good deal on a Circle Y saddle this weekend and should pick it up this evening.

Greentree, sounds like you had a great weekend and found a new partner for your friend's horse. Glad that is working out and hope the tumor is medically corrected soon and will very little discomfort.


----------



## Ellie Bramel

You are all giving me inspiration.


----------



## LeynaProof

Dare is getting better about letting me get on. He was a little nervous here because that was the first day i was getting on with a whole bunch of other stuff going on. 4 wheeler running, a truck being hooked up to the flat bed and Ethan playing basketball.  If everything is completely quiet and still, he will let me on without moving, but it is time for him to start learning how to cope with other things going on. I won't be able to ask everyone to stop what they are doing at an Endurance ride. Haha!


----------



## Roadyy

So far so good with them matching up.


----------



## Celeste

LeynaProof said:


> Getting on Dare - YouTube
> 
> Dare is getting better about letting me get on. He was a little nervous here because that was the first day i was getting on with a whole bunch of other stuff going on. 4 wheeler running, a truck being hooked up to the flat bed and Ethan playing basketball.  If everything is completely quiet and still, he will let me on without moving, but it is time for him to start learning how to cope with other things going on. I won't be able to ask everyone to stop what they are doing at an Endurance ride. Haha!


At least he didn't bolt off or buck. What kind of saddle is that? It looks good.


----------



## LeynaProof

Celeste said:


> At least he didn't bolt off or buck. What kind of saddle is that? It looks good.


He actually has never offered to buck. His thing is the bolting. He does threaten ( and has) to rear every once in a while, but i think i have broke him from doing that. 

It is a Bob Marshall treeless saddle with a full sheepskin on it. I love my saddle.


----------



## Annanoel

Well all! It sure has been a while! I've been so busy lately I haven't had a chance to catch up on the forums. Slow days at work though now allow me to do that. Oh, joys of customer service. 

Walker and I have been doing great! He just turned 3 on April 10th, loving the trails and slowly picking up driving. He has such a level head and we've been learning so much over the past few weeks! 

Have been riding on the back trails and state trail around, adding up to over 30 miles. 

Went on a Memorial Day ride and drive. We rode 18 miles and had a blast. He did get caught up on a trailer latch while I was holding another horse (it's an older steel trailer and it's the latch that holds the door shut). He stood like a champ until someone got his halter off. (Didn't break it) Which he should have so there's now a leather breakaway on it. WAY to scary.

We now have Breakfast on the Farm this weekend, we are parking cars in the morning and the children love to pet the horses after we're done. Then, a driving and riding clinic for our club on Sunday as well. Lots to do but we're excited!  Loving everyone's pictures and stories! Hopefully I will pop in more here and there!

Hoping to really start raking in the miles. 

Walker and I on the Left, my BO in the cart, and Luke on Trooper on the right.


----------



## Roadyy

Great pics and sounds like you should be enjoying loads of trails now.


----------



## aliliz

I haven't posted on this thread in ages! Just as a brief reintroduction, I'm a 20 year old college student, so I couldn't ride much during the academic year. My mare, Liz, is a Morgan in her mid to late 30's and she loves trails. We didn't have trails for a few years before moving to our new barn in September. I haven't gotten out as much as I'd like because the footing hasn't been very good. She doesn't do very well in difficult footing, her arthritis tends to bother her when it gets muddy. And now, of course, we have bugs to work around! 

So far, we've covered 22.96 miles. This is the first year we've recorded distance and I'm having a blast! 

And a couple of pictures of the old lady from this winter and spring, just because she's adorable


----------



## Painted Horse

Isn't that amazing that horses today are still being ridden in their mid 30's


----------



## gunslinger

I think it's great. I hope both me and my mare are able to still go trail riding when she's in her 30's, and I'm in my 70's....


----------



## BlooBabe

Aliliz she's so cute I just want to squeeze her. I love the older ones they've just got this adorableness to them. Bloo's 36th is in a few months and all the kids are planning a big party for him so I'm they're getting his friends used to party hats for the event. But I'm in the process of getting a new dog so I don't have much time to help them with planning, or for riding. My wolfhound Joker has to be retired because of hip issues so I'm testing out a few different dogs to see which works best around the horses and the chaos. Joker's going on his last trail on Monday, which is a little bitter sweet but best for his health.


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna brought her quarter horse out and rode with me today. Clay decided to let it be a girl’s day, so he stayed home. I rode Abby because I figured that she would behave well. She was a darling for sure. We started around a place that we call Rocky Hill, but the road was blocked with a fallen tree and there was no safe path around it. We changed our route and just went down the hill and back. *Total 2.9 miles today.

62 miles total*


----------



## Painted Horse

Put in a short ride today, only 10 miles. But it was pretty. We were high enough on the mountain that the quakies are just starting to leaf out.



Pretty much a Blue Sky and no clouds kinda of day


The trail followed along a small stream


As we rode down the canyon, we dropped into lower elevation areas where the trees had leaves



And you can see how far?


----------



## Celeste

Painted horse, I want to go!!!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Painted Horse--take me too! Wowza is it beautiful!

Selena and I completed another 15 mile CTR today. We originally were aiming for a 25 but I didnt' feel quite ready so we did another fun 15 and had a blast!

Today we placed first and received an almost perfect score of 99/100...I am ecstatic! It was a beautiful ride in Woodstock and it seemed as if the sun was out just for us. Couldn't have asked for a better ride 

Hope you all are getting lots of time in the saddle! Here's a few pictures from our ride today. 























*TOTAL MILEAGE 2013 = 176.19*


----------



## QOS

Wow!!! Painted Horse the pictures are GORGEOUS. EnduranceHorse6 - way to go!!! Sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful pics as always PH. 

Celeste,,,,shush!! lol


EL6, glad you both did so well on the CTR and hope you are ready for a 25 on the next one as you both look great together and like both of you are smiling with confidence you got this.


----------



## huntfishnride

Painted Horse-- Were you riding the Strawberry area? It looks like the snow is pretty much gone already?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks everyone 

Roadyy--I think we will be ready! I kind of kicked myself in the butt for not doing the 25, but I was so unsure whether we'd be ready. Guess it was Selena's way of telling me to stop being such a wuss :wink:


----------



## jamesqf

Here's one from yesterday, riding by the lake (Lake Davis - Northern California) in a patch of (I think) Meadow Penstemon (p. rydbergii). Sorry for the lack of horse ears 

And a bit off-topic, but for PH and others that post those really great pictures, what the heck are you using for cameras? I have a Canon ELPH 100HS, and I am very dissatisfied with picture quality. Lack of sharp focus is one thing, but I suppose even at highest speed you have to expect a bit of blurring from the back of a moving horse. The main problem, though, is the washed-out color. This was the best of a dozen or so shots, yet you can barely see that the flowers are purple. In real life, they're a far more vivid blue-purple, the grass is vivid green, etc.


----------



## Roadyy

What setting are taking the pictures in? Auto? You should be able to go into settings and adjust/tweek the exposure settings to get a more vivid product.


----------



## QOS

I went out yesterday to see my horses with a friend from back in the day as kids - she was my horse buddy and maid of honor at my wedding. We haven't really seen much of each other in years but she wanted to see my horses. Biscuit was a good boy, haltered him, brought him up to the wash rack and rinsed him off. He acted like it hurt :? but he got treats of apples from Maryalyce and he liked that...got to graze for a while.

Today, go out there to get him to groom him and he was going to be ridden by the girl who rode him recently. OMG he ran from me like a crazy horse...for an hour and then a 1/2 hour for KD. Wouldn't let us catch him. I walked after him round and round for an hour at noon in the freaking Texas heat and humidity til I literally felt ill. :evil:

Never could catch him and he is acting like a horse that is almost afraid someone. He is in a 2.5 acre pasture or maybe a little bigger. He tried to get Sarge to join in but Sarge was like "dude, didn't you know it is freaking hot and I am not joining in this foolishness". :lol:

I went back later at feeding time and tried to catch him. I got almost up to him with feed and he spun around (I think Biscuit missed his calling for barrel racing) so fast and was gone. Ok...no feed for you. There is a nice pasture of grass of course but grain will be withheld until I can catch him. Tomorrow may be totally different. He may stand there like a trooper to b e caught. I know that I haven't been able to fool around with him since I started having all of these health issues but this is the pits. If I can catch him, he will go into the arena and stay in there. It actually has grass in it so he won't be lacking exercise or food. I just need to be where I can catch him and work with him. Ugh....I never had problems til March of this year with this horse!:-|


----------



## Celeste

He probably is just being ornery because you haven't been able to work with him for a while. When you get back to riding, he should do better. Do you have a stall or small pen you can call him into for feeding? I lock my girls in a small paddock before they even see the halters. As long as I handle them most every day, they are no problem to catch though.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, I think I may be able to set up panels. I actually own 3 and the barn manager has 4 from our endurance training rides. I can set them up from the shed to the fences. I will ask her about getting them out and down there tomorrow. LOL I took Sarge out to let him eat grass outside of the pasture in the shade. Biscuit came right up to the fence watching us like he wanted to go too. He is sucking back from me when I would get close and then spinning and running. I know he was mistreated before and he is acting like a goober at times. Yesterday he was flinching when I was hosing him off and scrunching up his skin like the water was scalding hot. It wasn't hot nor too cold. I started at his feet and worked my way up. I am going back out to the barn shortly with hubby to see if he can catch him. LOL maybe this is Biscuit's idea of rehab for his old broken chick  I got a work out today and then went to the Wellness Center to walk in the lap pool.  My muscles should be getting better with all of this!


----------



## Celeste

I think the panels will do the trick. I would feed him in the enclosure every time you go out. It doesn't have to be much feed. I liked the pictures of Biscuit. I think that he is getting a bit tubby. If he gets much more vacation, he'll be as fat as my "Princess". My farrier laughed at how fat she is. I wish I had the time and energy to work the fat off of me and off of her.


----------



## QOS

:lol: He is a bit of a chunky bunky but the picture actually made him look heftier than he really is. 

They have cut his feed way back so he should be dropping some poundage. If I can catch him we are going horse camping this weekend and KD is coming up Saturday to ride him.  He will be in a small pen this weekend up at the park. I will be able to walk him and groom him while there without having to catch the little rascal.


----------



## Celeste

I hope you have fun! I think that Biscuit is beautiful! I like to see a well filled out horse even if I should want to see them thinner. Now if my husband felt that way about women.........


----------



## QOS

thanks Celeste. He looks so much better than when I first got him. He looked "delicate" under saddle and freaking skinny without one. No shine to his coat either. Biscuit wasn't even broke to ride til he was around 5 years old and wasn't fooled with much either. After being broke to ride, Kenny only rode him or fooled with him once a month and had to chase him with a four wheeler to catch him. The trainer that had him that was so harsh on him kept him locked up in a little tiny stall. Poor fellow. :-(


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past weekend was the Old Dominion. I was supposed to be doing the 100 with Dream, however I didn't feel her leg had healed enough, so she didn't go. DH was going to do the 100 with Sultan and a friend was going to be riding George in the 50.

Mother nature was in a bad mood. It started raining on the way down Thursday and didn't stop until late Friday evening. Several inches of rain later, our trailer was parked in literally 6 inches of standing water and the poor horses were in mud up to their fetlocks. DH decided to drop to the 50, as the trails were a muddy mess and I wouldn't have wanted to be traversing them in the dark either.

after vetting in the horses:










crewing for DH:










where the rig had been parked (some rigs needed up to 3 trucks to pull them out!!):










Dream's leg is looking better, so I hope to at least get back in the saddle for some training rides this week. Its been so long I may have forgotten how to ride!! Got a nice surprise in the mail yesterday though:











Here's to many more!!


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> thanks Celeste. He looks so much better than when I first got him. He looked "delicate" under saddle and freaking skinny without one. No shine to his coat either. Biscuit wasn't even broke to ride til he was around 5 years old and wasn't fooled with much either. After being broke to ride, Kenny only rode him or fooled with him once a month and had to chase him with a four wheeler to catch him. The trainer that had him that was so harsh on him kept him locked up in a little tiny stall. Poor fellow. :-(


Skinny never looks good. He looks great like he is.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, kinda sounds like the weather I had in my one and only try at endurance riding. OMG rain like that sucks!!! Y'all looked great though. Sorry Dreams isn't 100% yet but hopefully she will get there quickly. Congrats on that 2000 mile patch...that is quiet the accomplishment!!!

I haven't rode in 8 weeks :-( and can't wait to get back in the saddle.  of course, I will have to catch the little butter colored fellow. We just come back from the ranch and he ran from Barry like a spotted ape. :twisted: I took Sarge out of the pasture and let him graze. Biscuit was wringing wet because it is freaking humid as all get out down here. Barry wanted to shoot him :wink: I told Barry he didn't ride much anymore and I was just going to take Sarge!


----------



## Painted Horse

HuntFishRide, I was up on top of Monte Cristo, Just East of Ogden, It's closer than driving up to Strawberry. I'm sure you could ride most of strawberry. Maybe a couple of the 10,500 might still have snow banks on the north faces

James

I use a Cannon SX260 HS

I used to have a Cannon Powershot SX150. But I hated the photos it produced. It just never seemed to have a crisp or really clear photo.

I wondered about upgrading to the SX260 because it actually had fewer pixels 
12.1 vs 14.1 But in studying I learned that pixels are not always the what makes for a better photo. The SX 150 is 14.1 Megapixels in a 1/2.3" CCD vs the SX260 is 1/2.3 CMOS The CMOS provides a better image capture.

The SX 260 is also faster 3200 ASA vs 1600 for SX150
The SX 260 offers Image Recording in Fine and Superfine, vs the SX150 Normal and Fine


$50 difference in the cost of a camera offers some features that make a difference when you are taking photos from the back of a horse. I just won't carry a full size DSLR camera. I still want something that will fit in my shirt pocket.

I suspect if you go compare features for your camera, You will find the same kind of minor difference that are causing your problems


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> I used to have a Cannon Powershot SX150. But I hated the photos it produced. It just never seemed to have a crisp or really clear photo.


Honestly, I think it'd be a lot easier if I never got good photos, but sometimes I do. As for instance this one of my friend's dog: taken under pine trees so a lot of variation in light intensity, yet it's pretty sharp and has true colors. Nothing special with settings except having ISO at 3200. Yet 9 times out of 10, a simple landscape will be even worse than the one I posted :-(


----------



## LeynaProof

QOS said:


> Dawn, kinda sounds like the weather I had in my one and only try at endurance riding. OMG rain like that sucks!!! Y'all looked great though. Sorry Dreams isn't 100% yet but hopefully she will get there quickly. Congrats on that 2000 mile patch...that is quiet the accomplishment!!!
> 
> I haven't rode in 8 weeks :-( and can't wait to get back in the saddle.  of course, I will have to catch the little butter colored fellow. We just come back from the ranch and he ran from Barry like a spotted ape. :twisted: I took Sarge out of the pasture and let him graze. Biscuit was wringing wet because it is freaking humid as all get out down here. Barry wanted to shoot him :wink: I told Barry he didn't ride much anymore and I was just going to take Sarge!


Some of our horses tried the whole running thing a long time ago and they have 48 acres, so that was a problem. They have stalls they eat in, but it really is a pain in the but to get 8 horses in their stalls just to catch 1. And of course if i put them in their stalls i have to give them some sort of treat for going in there like good little hoodlems.  So i like to be able to catch mine out in the field. My mare that broke her leg back in December of 2011 was horrible about running when i first got her. She was off the track and had actually raced a week before i got her, so she was in very good shape, so she thought...... :twisted: I gave her 2 weeks just out in the pasture because i had her shipped from California and wanted her to revover from the long trip before i rode her. 48 acres of knee high grass + being fed 2 a day + getting her feet done ( she had the longest feet ever, all toe and no heel. Which i understand gives racehorses a longer stride?) = her feeling like a million bucks! Went to go get her and she ran from me. Tried catching her for about 15 minutes to no avail. So we started up the 4 wheeler. Bahahaha!!! ( do it in an evil laugh) My mom drove the 4 wheeler and i stayed on the ground. She would chase her for about 10 minutes without giving Leyna any kind of rest time and chase her back around to where i was and stop. I would say, "Ho" and walk up to her and she would run again, so off on the 4 wheeler my mom would go again. About 30 minutes of that and she came running to me. LOL. Never had a problem with her running from me again. She liked to play trotting away from me, but would stop when i told her, Ho. We have had several others that we have had to get the 4 wheeler after.


----------



## QOS

Leyna, LOL she must have been a pistol. His former owner used to chase him with a four wheeler so it must not have worked too well cuz he is still running.

Actually, I went out at 8:00 AM this morning and he was at the gate with Sarge waiting on his feed. He let me pet his face and pat his shoulder. I noticed he had that same scared/worried look in his eyes as when I first got him. It is like he reverted to that frightened horse that while gentle, doesn't want to be caught. I got the halter off of the pole and he walked off. I let him go. 

I went out at lunch and he let me pet his face but didn't try to catch him. Maybe this afternoon I can get the panels out. The ranch hands were baling hay so they couldn't take them down to the pasture for me. They said maybe tomorrow. So unless hubby will do it in his precious Tundra, I will have to wait. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

You may have to go back to pushing him off and taking his spot in the pasture til he wants to be with you again.


----------



## gunslinger

I might hit my goal of 250 miles before mid July....Headed to Big South Fork this weekend!


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> Leyna, LOL she must have been a pistol. His former owner used to chase him with a four wheeler so it must not have worked too well cuz he is still running.
> 
> Actually, I went out at 8:00 AM this morning and he was at the gate with Sarge waiting on his feed. He let me pet his face and pat his shoulder. I noticed he had that same scared/worried look in his eyes as when I first got him. It is like he reverted to that frightened horse that while gentle, doesn't want to be caught. I got the halter off of the pole and he walked off. I let him go.
> 
> I went out at lunch and he let me pet his face but didn't try to catch him. Maybe this afternoon I can get the panels out. The ranch hands were baling hay so they couldn't take them down to the pasture for me. They said maybe tomorrow. So unless hubby will do it in his precious Tundra, I will have to wait. :-(


I think he's mad at you.


----------



## QOS

Roadyy, I may be waiting a while for that!!!

Gunslinger...I hate to put human emotions on a horse but you could very well be right. I haven't rode him in 8 weeks, I have only brought him up 3 times and only 1 of those was actually me getting him. Hubby got him the other times. I may have to regain his trust.


----------



## Celeste

When you start handling him daily, he'll be ok.


----------



## QOS

I think so Celeste. I just haven't been able to. I have had to be uber cautious so I didn't injure myself. I am still unsteady on my feet and wobbly. I am better but not anywhere near where I want to be. My legs/feet are still numb too. ugh. That bites. 

KD (the lady that rode him a few weeks ago) is coming out tomorrow to help me get the panels down to the pasture. I should be able to get him then!


----------



## gunslinger

I know we don't like to humanize animals, but a close bond can and does exist between horse and human. I was gone five days last week and DW swears Miss Lacy was getting more depressed with every passing day I was gone.

She wouldn't eat her watermelon on the fifth day, but as soon as I was home to feed them to her she was fine. 

I'm pretty sure she see's me as her "human" and we have a strong bond.

I think you do too, and he's a bit ****ed off over the lack of attention.

He's not feeling the love if you know what I mean....


----------



## QOS

I think so Gunslinger. He and I had bonded - I was constantly feeding him treats and fussing over him. I never had problems catching him until just before my surgery and I was really struggling to move around. 

The first time I saw them after 3 weeks of surgery/home bound they both came galloping across the pasture when I called for them. LOL Got to get back to that place. He would still come up to me until day before yesterday and wow...he doesn't know me anymore!! 

I am going to take alfalfa with me to the pasture tomorrow to try and entice him into the enclosure and then halter him. Hopefully by Sunday afternoon he and I will be best buddies again!


----------



## Roadyy

I hope that is the case and it doesn't take too long to get back to the regularly scheduled program..lol

I didn't realize you still had numbness in the legs as I thought I had read where you were walking around the pasture after him recently. Sorry for my misunderstanding. That was the only reason I mentioned the moving him off his spot and taking it to show you are herd leader. I'm sure the more you are physically able to work him on yielding again the better he will be with you. 

What is the update on you being released by the doctor?


----------



## Roadyy

Hey, Celeste.. I've been working with Trusty and a couple of the others on loading easily. Preparing them for some short rides to local trails so I can gain on you. lol

I worked with Trusty last night after feeding time and had him going almost all the way in then stand there for a minute before backing him out. Did this in both stalls and should be able to lead him to the trailer where he will load himself automatically in another week or so. Hoping to take Amber,Trusty and Doc up to Cottondale,Fl on the 6th for the benefit ride at Kitty's Corner. I know they will be fine on the trails, but getting them loaded and unloaded will be the workout if I don't keep up on it before then.


----------



## QOS

Roadyy, I have been out walking in the pasture but yeah....my legs are still numb and somewhat stiff. I am walking in waist/neck deep water at the Wellness Center and am proud to say I did 15 pushups today. Surprised myself. I haven't done pushups in years. Mostly because I am a wuss. 

Anyway...update on my ****y horse. I set up panels today with KD in the corner of their pasture. I put feed in and Sarge went in. Biscuit hung back and I went to the barn and got grass hay and alfalfa. I put it in the enclosure and Biscuit walked in and we closed the gate. Still can't catch him though. I took Sarge out and got water. Later tried to put closed Reins over his head while he was eating a little bit...FAIL. :shock:

I called the vet to see if there was a tranquilizer that could go in feed. FAIL...not available. 

Ok...called my cowboy cousin, Bruce. Can you rope The Biscuit I asked him. He said only as a last resort. He said he'd come out tomorrow and get Biscuit for me. He suggested all the things I have already done. But Biscuit was in a pasture doing these things not in a little pen. :lol: Always good to have a cousin that ropes in competitions! hahaha he said "I can't do alot of things but I can build great pools and work with horses!"

Biscuit is just being a toot but this could also be the reason his trainer had him tied to a pole with a bloody head before I got him. Biscuit wasn't fooled with as a foal as far as I know, was cryptorchid and not gelded til he was 5 or 6 years old. He wasn't broke til then either. I discussed all of this with my riding buddy Kellie and said if I can't get him back to his sweet self pretty quick I will send him to a trainer. 

Several people suggested to hubby that we hobble Biscuit. Lots of options to try before I would give up.


----------



## Celeste

My horse does the same thing if she is not handled on a regular basis. He'll get better. If you have to you can make the panel enclosure smaller.


----------



## QOS

It is pretty small now Celeste. I used four panels and the corner of their pasture with the gate. 

Barry and I are going in the morning to see if he can get a halter on the ButterBoy. If not, he is going to saddle Sarge and get in the pen with Biscuit and see if he can get a rope on his neck. Bruce said he would be free sometime after lunch. So sweet of my cousin to say he'd help me. I have wonderful cousins thank God. Bruce owns a pool company and builds gorgeous rock pools but his heart is wrapped up in his roping horses. OMG his barn is stunning with a beautiful apartment in it for his roping buddies. He has a huge lighted arena but was adding a covered arena. Gorgeous huge LQ trailer too! Dang......I am older than Bruce but maybe he will adopt me! 

I did call a trainer today that is highly recommended. He knows the "trainer" that "trained" Biscuit and his opinion wasn't very high! He said it sounds like Biscuit needs a few days in a round pen with some ground work so if I can catch the little wretch that is what we are going to do. I may have to put him in full board for awhile so he will be where I can catch him!


----------



## BlooBabe

I was going to suggest hobbles too. They won't stop him from trying to run off but they'll slow him down considerably, maybe enough to be caught. When I first got my draft he was 7, a stallion, 18hh and hadn't had any socialization human or horse. The only place I had to put him was a 20 acre pasture. If I hadn't hobbled him I never would have caught him. He's been tied to a pole for most of his life to keep him from breeding so all the freedom would have kept him away from me for as long as the grass would have sustained him. But of course you've got to catch him in order to hobble him.


----------



## Roadyy

I hope you are able to get some ground work done and have him back to being your gentle horse again. One mental note on the hobble is that he needs to be trained to accept it. That isn't something you just put on a horse and it starts working. If he is as bad as it sounds then he could blow up from the restraint and cause himself harm. It doesn't take long to get them trained, but does need it.

I had a huge grin come over me when I read about your 10 pushups and then asked myself if they were women's pushups or standard pushups. hehe

I remember women's pushups being where you are on your knees and hands rather than toes and hands. Either way sounds like a HUGE accomplishment after back surgery. Congratulations


----------



## QOS

Roadyy - I have you know that was _*15*_pushups!! ;-) yes, they were girly ones on my knees but considering I have a bad knee and just 8 weeks out of back surgery I think I am the total bomb! :happydance:

I know we will have to train for hobbles. I worry about him hurting himself. He has always been such a sweetheart with me and I want my sweet man back. Not this horse that is avoiding me! Heading out to the barn in just a minute to see what can be done.

On another note, the young lady, Alex, that I rehomed Red to will be joining us today and riding out with Barry and our group tomorrow. She will be spending the night with us because they are hitting the trail at 8:00 AM. She is hubby's best friend's grandchild and hubby is her mother's godfather. Her mother is Toni and they lived across the street from us for about 10 years. Hubby is still best friends with Toni's father even though he has moved to Mississippi. He comes here often and they play golf. Barry gave Toni a rabbit when she was a kid...I one upped him....a horse is better than a rabbit!


----------



## Roadyy

Even better on the 15. I am exciting to see the day you and Biscuit are back to the partnership it once was. Hopefully once you get healed up good then you can spend some more time building his connection to you that will last longer through separation and you don't have to go through this again.

I have had that problem with Boo on occasion. Like last weekend when it was his turn to work on trailer loading. He had his mind set he did not want to be caught and would run the length of the pasture. By the time he gave up it looked like a thunderstorm under him with the sweat dripping off. I never ran after him and had my daughter at the other end of the pasture walking to him when he stopped just as I was doing at my end. 

Once he finally gave up then I walked him for about 5 minutes then took him to the hose to wash and cool him down before heading to the trailer. Worked with him there for about 15 minutes or long enough to get him relaxed at the gate with his head just inside. Walked him over to my daughter and had her walk him around the perimeter of the pasture before turning him back out.


Not sure why I posted all of that, but figured it would let you know you aren't alone in this experience.:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi all. Denise I have been reading all this stuff about poor Biscuit and I am concerned. I'm viewing on the plain version so can't "like" posts. Anyway, if I can put in 2 cents here....I always look for a physical problem first, could he have ticks in his ears causing him to resist? Second I agree with the lack of attention theory but would you try just going out daily, calling him and giving him some treats then walking away? Maybe carrots or apples or horsey treats? Come everyday, give him a treat and a rub on his neck then just walk away. He will soon come running when he sees you. Just hang out with him for a bit. Show him some love. And if that doesn't work, I'll trade you Drambuie, my silly horse that comes running every time he sees me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

The good news is, everybody's ok. The bad news is, *The Psycho Princess has returned.*

My friend Donna came back out this morning. I decided to try riding the crazy thing instead of Abby. To start with she was ok but very nervous. Then she started shaking her head, refusing to move, rearing and bucking (not dangerously, just barely picking up her feet). Donna got off of her horse and looked at my horse. She had a briar in her tail that was whipping her as she went. She stood calmly while Donna got the thing out, but she never really calmed down until we were almost home. She was very bad. 

Oh well. I don't think that she has ever ridden off alone with a horse that she doesn't know before and I am sure that had her stirred. I didn't realize that her tail was dragging the ground 5 inches. I need to cut it a bit. 

I stayed on, didn't panic, didn't let her get away with not working, so I guess that is good. I offered to trade horses with Donna (permanently) but she declined. I didn't mean it, but I should have meant it.

I am worn out and going to take a nap.

2.8 miles today. *Total 64.8*


----------



## Roadyy

Glad it didn't get any worse than that for you, Celeste. I've not had much experience with any of my horses having an issue about the other horse on the trail with them. Well, except for the stud a buddy brought out to ride with me and a previous mare I owned. She was in season and was driving him nuts so it only took us about 5 minutes on the trail to realize that mistake. He has been on the trails with mares before without any stud reactions.

Hope you can get it worked out of her and back to enjoying the rides.


----------



## Celeste

She is fine with just Abby. It is the new horse that caused the problem. The Psycho Princess is a problem child. I think that we would have been better off going on a wider trail where we could have safely let them trot and canter safely so that we can attempt to wear her out a bit. Today, she wore me out.


----------



## Roadyy

That will happen from time to time where they get the better of us on certain trails.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> That will happen from time to time where they get the better of us on certain trails.


I think that if I survive The Princess until she is 20, she will be amazing. That will make me........... old....


----------



## Painted Horse

I joined the local Foxtrotter club yesterday for a club ride. They rode the Mule Shoe and Mule Ear trails on Friday night and the Ben Lomond trail on Saturday. My phone battery went dead and the Every Trail program turned off at 7.3 miles. I'm sure Saturdays total ride was more like 11-12 miles if I add in the section that the phone did not track.





It's a very green area with lots of wild flowers that were probably at their peak




So with Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturdays ride I'm a little over 50 miles for the week and 560 miles for the year.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, sorry PP showed up. Dang...

Painted Horse - gorgeous scenery as always.

Ok...update on The Biscuit. Barry and I went out to the barn around 8:00 AM. Biscuit was standing there at the gate with his head hanging over it watching us like we were his long lost friends. I think if he could have spoke it would have been "hey girlfrien', come on in and halter me up!!! Let's go!"

Barry walked into the pen, petted his shoulder, picked up both front feet and put his halter on. Obviously standing in the heat and not much hay was not The Biscuit's idea of fun. We took him up to the front and I tied him in the small arena. It is covered but no breakfast for him. I had to run get a fuse changed in my trailer hitch thingy on my RAV and Biscuit stood there for 3.5 hours. When I drove up with the Brenderup his head was up and watching me. I got Sarge and then Biscuit. He was more than happy to hop in the trailer. He and Sarge were fed in the trailer. I hauled them to Ebenezer Park. Biscuit was a doll...just like he used to be.

I ran and picked up my former horse, Red, and his new owner. She spent the night with us and rode with Barry and our group of friends. They rode Friday afternoon and Barry rode Biscuit to make sure he behaved with KD as he really hasn't been rode but 2 short 15-30 minute rides in the arena during the past 2 months. Barry said he was very good on the ride...Sarge had a nervous breakdown when they rode off though. He didn't like being left behind.









The next morning they all rode out with KD on Biscuit. He was a doll about being tacked up - acted like he used to act.  They rode down to the lake. KD said Biscuit pawed at the water so she took him out. She then walked him into the water so he could drink and without warning he plopped down in the water. He had done that with a friend Esther the first time I can ever remember even seeing him - he plopped down three times while I was taking pictures! KD had to pour water out of her boots. 


















They made a second ride Saturday afternoon and then Barry and the group made one on Sunday. Biscuit didn't have a rider then so he stayed. 

I didn't have any problem with him this weekend but I still put him in the little arena when I arrived home. I took his halter off and turned him loose. He walked away from me and looked around. I walked towards him and he walked away for a while and then stopped. I haltered him and walked him around. I went back later to feed and did the same thing...haltered him to feed and then took it off and let him go. Then put it back on. I will work with him in the arena this week before he goes back to the pasture. 

My cousin and I think he was just out of his routine of me riding. Maybe so. Hoping he doesn't revert this week!


----------



## Celeste

I sympathize with Biscuit. I had two weeks off a while back. It was REALLY hard to go to work after that. 

I'm glad he is better. If you keep handling him, he'll be fine for sure.

They Psycho Princess most likely appeared due to getting a bit of time off herself.


----------



## Celeste

That should have read "the" Psycho Princess. I can't type.


----------



## Roadyy

Took a quick 20 minute ride around the pastures bareback on Trusty after working on him and a couple of the others on trailer loading.









I truly enjoy looking at such great scenery you all get to experience in your area. I actually take my time looking at all the details in each pic just to soak it all in.


----------



## Painted Horse

Roadyy, My terrain varies a lot just depending on where on the mountain I'm riding. From dark forest under the Douglas Firs



To the Alpine areas where we approach treeline


And of course most trails start from the Sub Alpine areas below the Spruce and firs where we are in more the Scrub Oak and Mountain Maples


----------



## Roadyy

Amazing. I know you ride it all the time, but please tell me you never get tired of it or lack the enjoyment every time you see it? I can't imagine ever getting bored riding in those places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Made it to Big South Fork, left out Friday afternoon as DW's girlfriend was able to borrow a cabin for the weekend. We rode the Cumberland Valley trail on Saturday, (14.2 miles) and Jack's Ridge Loop on Sunday, (8.1 miles).

Dang it's hot and humid around 2 in the afternoon.:?

238 miles on the year still short of the 250 before hot weather and 500 on the year......headed to Dry Creek GA next weekend....Need at least 12 miles this weekend and we'll probably spin it down till late August early September. Got a campsite at Cataloochee in the Smokeys the forth week of Septemeber so I hate to let the horses sit to long....

Annita Ann, Rhonda Lynn, we're leaving here at the crack of dawn...not sure what time we'll be at the trail head but hope to be back at the trailer before 1pm......you're welcome to join us!


----------



## Painted Horse

I try not to ride the same trails more than a couple of times each year. Since I trailer for any ride I do. It just a matter of deciding if I'm going to haul 10 minutes away, 30 minutes away or maybe as far as two hours away. I don't think I'll run out of trails. It's just a matter of being willing to go find them.

So to answer your question. No I don't ever get tired of them, Since I rotate thru such a wide selection of trails. From Desert rides in the winter to Alpine rides in the summer


----------



## QOS

Horses can be so frustrating. :shock: Got out to the barn this morning to feed Biscuit and Jamie had already fed him. I don't think he understood not to though. He was in the small arena

I walked up to put his halter on and he backed up and walked off. Kept him moving for 1.5 hours. He would come in towards me and then turn & keep going when he saw the halter. Heck, I finally gave up. I had walked my legs off and they are so freaking wobbly. Alison tried to get his confidence and he turned away from her too. Later I was just sitting in the arena with him and finally was able to get him to eat grass out of my hands and later pet him and then got his halter around his neck. 

I let him eat grass, hosed him off, tied him in the arena and went in search of a break away halter. Found one at a feed store and put it on him. Put his other halter on over it a few times, let him eat grass again and then worked on some Parelli games with him. I bought his favorite treats that I gave him when I got him to gain his trust. He was then all up in my Kool Aid. Will just have to keep working on it. It is 2 weeks til doctors appointment and I want to be able to catch the little wretch!


----------



## jamesqf

Not quite as scenic as PH's mountains, but had a nice ride this weekend through meadows & pine woods. And figured out how to get better colors from the camera, though this setting goes a little too far and exaggerates the color a bit.


----------



## Roadyy

That is a big improvement in the light depiction. Glad you are figuring it out James. That is a beautiful background and looks like alot of fun to view via horseback.


----------



## QOS

James, I think that is gorgeous!!! I am camera challenged too, so I understand! I take a zillion pictures hoping one or two will look decent!


----------



## Painted Horse

Now that is a passel of Dogs you got along for that ride.

Beautiful meadow.


----------



## LeynaProof

Went to GERA this past weekend in Dawsonville, GA and got 8th place in the 50 miler without even knowing it till we finished!


----------



## greentree

Congratulations,LeynaProof!! I actually have been on your geldings twin sister TWICE over the weekend! it will be a couple of days now before I try again, it has rained and the arena gets slippery, plus the Clydesdale tromped on my foot, so I am resting....

You all ride in some AMAZING places! I LOVE the pictures!


Nancy
I


----------



## Roadyy

I can't see the pics at work due to book of faces being blocked, but I would hint to have a look over the site rules to be on the safe side. I think they state they don't want any links to the site posted. I can't remember if it applies to the pics too. I think it does. Just giving a heads up.

I'll log in on my phone to look them over.


----------



## Celeste

It is ok to link to a photobucket account I think. If you put in the image files, the pics show right up. I had to go to each of these and click them. Great pics and it looks like you had a great ride, Lenya!


----------



## Roadyy

I had a smile while viewing them on my phone. I just don't want her to get a warning for posting links to book of faces if we can help it. Any image hosting site is accepted from what I've seen, just no bof links.


----------



## LeynaProof

The Photographer gave permission to share and do what we want with them off the site. I get permission before i share, this is a big thing in the Endurance world. Oh and by the way *photo credit goes to Jack Miller.*


----------



## LeynaProof

greentree said:


> Congratulations,LeynaProof!! I actually have been on your geldings twin sister TWICE over the weekend! it will be a couple of days now before I try again, it has rained and the arena gets slippery, plus the Clydesdale tromped on my foot, so I am resting....
> 
> You all ride in some AMAZING places! I LOVE the pictures!
> 
> 
> Nancy
> I


I still want to see a picture of his twin sister!


----------



## Roadyy

LeynaProof said:


> The Photographer gave permission to share and do what we want with them off the site. I get permission before i share, this is a big thing in the Endurance world. Oh and by the way *photo credit goes to Jack Miller.*


Not what I meant hun..I meant on HorseForum. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-linking-policy-151052/

Do Not Link To Facebook

"But, but, but..." we know, and we're sorry, but there are several reasons why links to Facebook are restricted at the Horse Forum.

First and foremost, there are many younger Internet users who don't realize or appreciate the potential danger and aggravation that sharing their real identity on a publicly accessible Internet forum can have. There are many adults who don't either, for that matter, until somebody who'd taken a particular interest in their posts, for whatever reason, follows their Facebook link and takes a less than desirable interest in their real identity.

Secondly, the Horse Forum is a social network. Facebook is a social network. Facebook has "one billion [that's 1,000,000,000] monthly active users as of October 2012." (emphasis added) See Key Facts - Facebook Newsroom. It's no secret that activity on many other Internet forums has declined since people began spending more and more of their time online at Facebook. We're not interested in seeing the Horse Forum suffer the same fate. To that end, anyone interested in discussing horses or anything else at Facebook is of course free to do so, but we ask that members not post links to Facebook here.


----------



## LeynaProof

Celeste said:


> It is ok to link to a photobucket account I think. If you put in the image files, the pics show right up. I had to go to each of these and click them. Great pics and it looks like you had a great ride, Lenya!


Are y'all saying posting links to Facebook pictures are not allowed? 

And thank you by the way! We did have an awesome ride!


----------



## LeynaProof

Roadyy said:


> Not what I meant hun..I meant on HorseForum.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-linking-policy-151052/
> 
> Do Not Link To Facebook
> 
> "But, but, but..." we know, and we're sorry, but there are several reasons why links to Facebook are restricted at the Horse Forum.
> 
> First and foremost, there are many younger Internet users who don't realize or appreciate the potential danger and aggravation that sharing their real identity on a publicly accessible Internet forum can have. There are many adults who don't either, for that matter, until somebody who'd taken a particular interest in their posts, for whatever reason, follows their Facebook link and takes a less than desirable interest in their real identity.
> 
> Secondly, the Horse Forum is a social network. Facebook is a social network. Facebook has "one billion [that's 1,000,000,000] monthly active users as of October 2012." (emphasis added) See Key Facts - Facebook Newsroom. It's no secret that activity on many other Internet forums has declined since people began spending more and more of their time online at Facebook. We're not interested in seeing the Horse Forum suffer the same fate. To that end, anyone interested in discussing horses or anything else at Facebook is of course free to do so, but we ask that members not post links to Facebook here.


 
Yes, i went back a reread it. Did not know posting links from facebook was not allowed... Kinda strange, but i will take them down. It's all good.


----------



## Roadyy

Just trying to help look out for you..I've seen a few threads where someone kept reposting fb links to a story after a mod kept removing because they never read the rules. The mod had to finally give a stern warning about it before getting the point across. I didn't want that to happen to you.


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> Now that is a passel of Dogs you got along for that ride.


That's not even all of them. There's a young pup playing Queen of the Mountain off to the right, and another old guy off in the woods to the left, discovering a nice ripe deer leg that he's going to bring back in a minute or two 

And according to my friend on the roan, there's also a bear in the woods up ahead.

I agree, it's really pretty riding country in the spring & fall. Gets a bit hot & dry around July & August, and deep snow in the winter, but this time of year there are a lot of small streams running, and the occasional pond or water hole like this one.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Made it to Big South Fork, left out Friday afternoon as DW's girlfriend was able to borrow a cabin for the weekend. We rode the Cumberland Valley trail on Saturday, (14.2 miles) and Jack's Ridge Loop on Sunday, (8.1 miles).
> 
> Dang it's hot and humid around 2 in the afternoon.:?
> 
> 238 miles on the year still short of the 250 before hot weather and 500 on the year......headed to Dry Creek GA next weekend....Need at least 12 miles this weekend and we'll probably spin it down till late August early September. Got a campsite at Cataloochee in the Smokeys the forth week of Septemeber so I hate to let the horses sit to long....
> 
> Annita Ann, Rhonda Lynn, we're leaving here at the crack of dawn...not sure what time we'll be at the trail head but hope to be back at the trailer before 1pm......you're welcome to join us!


I would love to join you...but once again it is my weekend to work :evil: and no call-ins on weekends. 

Do you think you could wait to retire one more week???


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Horses can be so frustrating. :shock: Got out to the barn this morning to feed Biscuit and Jamie had already fed him. I don't think he understood not to though. He was in the small arena
> 
> I walked up to put his halter on and he backed up and walked off. Kept him moving for 1.5 hours. He would come in towards me and then turn & keep going when he saw the halter. Heck, I finally gave up. I had walked my legs off and they are so freaking wobbly. Alison tried to get his confidence and he turned away from her too. Later I was just sitting in the arena with him and finally was able to get him to eat grass out of my hands and later pet him and then got his halter around his neck.
> 
> I let him eat grass, hosed him off, tied him in the arena and went in search of a break away halter. Found one at a feed store and put it on him. Put his other halter on over it a few times, let him eat grass again and then worked on some Parelli games with him. I bought his favorite treats that I gave him when I got him to gain his trust. He was then all up in my Kool Aid. Will just have to keep working on it. It is 2 weeks til doctors appointment and I want to be able to catch the little wretch!


Biscuit just wanted to feel the love...and of course treats always help!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, a very funny story to tell...

After a long night at work, I finally get to the barn to feed at about 9 am and the horses are READY to get in their stalls and have some breakfast. Only this time there was a bit of a delay. 

My dear Drambuie, has a bad little habit of banging the feedroom door around as he waits impatiently for his food. The feedroom is at right angles to his stall. Seems like no matter how well I wedge a brick against the bottom of the door, he manages to make it swing and slam. 

Today, somehow, after a big slam of the door, the latch locked! Darn horse locked me in the feedroom :shock: Jeez! My mouth could have caught a slew of flies it dropped so low. 

Lucky for me I had my phone and the property owner was thankfully home! I only had to suffer being locked up for maybe 15 minutes, most of which I was trying to get out. Without success. He sure got a good laugh as he released me 

Sure glad my kids didn't find me in there, might give them ideas!!!


----------



## QOS

Dang Amy - Drambuie is a hoot. Bet he was snorting and laughing the whole time!!! 

Yep, horses are certainly entertaining!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Amy, that story is priceless!! Silly pony didn't realize he would NEVER get dinner after that move!!

I have been enjoying seeing everyone's pictures and updates. I still haven't been in a saddle. Dream came in with a new injury last week, so is back on antibiotics and is unrideable. This wound is on her hock, so I am anxious about its long-term implications to her soundness. It does not appear to involve the joint itself currently.. but if its a kick like I suspect, it may still be a problem up the road. So that has sidelined her for the short term at the very least. :sad:

Meanwhile, I am continuing my work with Gamer. This is the closest to riding a horse I am getting:

leaning on Gamer - YouTube


So while she is progressing, part of me is regretting my decision to take her, as we realized _she_ is what is injuring Dream. :shock: Dream is currently out by herself in a small paddock while she is healing, but I am not sure what we are going to do long-term to prevent future injuries. Gotta love horses.

I hope to be back in the saddle for real this weekend, on George. With Dream being benched, I will be taking him to next weekend's Brookfield CTR as a prep for July's Vermont 100. Would be awesome to have both boys finish their first 100 together. So while I am very disappointed about Dream, I am trying to focus on the positive. I am very lucky to have another horse to be to ride while Dream heals.


----------



## Celeste

I'm sorry to hear about Dream. I hope she comes around and does fine.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh Dawn, so sorry to hear about Dream. She is such a nice horse, I hate to hear of her getting injured. Especially from the new princess Gamer. (who is definately a striking beauty) 

Give Dream some extra kisses & carrots 

Drambuie is a hoot. He kept banging on the door everytime I tried to wiggle it loose! I kept telling him he was not getting any food cause he locked me in, and would you believe it after I told him he better just eat his hay and leave me alone ...he did! Crazy horse!


----------



## greentree

I am so glad you made it out of the feed room!! My new barn has spotty cell service, and I would have been in there forever!!! 

I ACTUALLY got to ride yesterday...ON A TRAIL!!! My neighbor's 12 yo comes over to help me in exchange for riding, and we took her Mom with us and went to Mammoth Cave. Such a gorgeous day!! We did about 7 miles. Mom was feeling adventurous when we got to the trail that goes down to the creek, so we took it. A bit muddy, and I lost a boot, but FUN!! 

Good Luck on the CTR, phantom!!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Dawn, so sorry about Dream. Gamer is gorgeous but if she is injuring Dream that can be a game changer - no pun intended. Hope Dreams heals quickly and totally.

Horses can be so ****y or sweet with each other. A year and a half ago on a camping trip, the normally low man on the totem pole Biscuit, double barrel kicked Legato in the flank/hip area. Dang, he really hurt her. We thought she was trying to colic and she was definitely off the next day. I felt so bad because he normally would have never kicked at another horse. 

Amy, Drambouie sounds like a Mr. Ed!! Smart little fellow!!!

Biscuit is being a pretty good boy right now in the arena. I halter him each and every time he eats - he is fed only by me. Stands like a sweetie to have his halter put on. I am going to walk him down to his pasture this afternoon for his evening meal in his little enclosure so that he sees that is where he will eat from now on.


----------



## LeynaProof

1) First picture is my face when i seen how high and strong the water was. LOL! Or it could have been the moment the water went over the top of my boots and filled up with water. :lol:

2) Second picture is starting to cross the river.
3) Third picture is me trying to keep my feet a little dry. Was not working out to well. The current was so strong i could feel it pushing Bella (my horse).
4) Fourth picture is when it suddenly got deep and we were in the middle where the current is the strongest. 
5) Fifth picture is when i got a cramp in my thigh muscles and gave up the fight keeping my feet semi dry. Haha! 
6) Sixth picture is the start of the ride. Kim and me was the controlled start, which means we lead the way out of camp and over a semi dangerous bridge before we gave the go ahead for people to pass. If you look directly beyond the lady in the pink shorts you can see Bella and me chillin on the sidelines. 
7) Seventh picture is my water pony enjoying the water!


----------



## LeynaProof

Oh no, Phantom! I am so sorry about Dream getting hurt! It is one of those things that there is nothing you can do besides make a decision. Either letthem try and work it out and risk more injuries or seperate Gamer from the rest of the herd or sell her. I hope Dream heals fast with long term side effects and hope Gamer works out so she can stay. Good luck!

AnitaAnne: Your boy is a hoot! He probably busted a gut laughing. Haha!

Greentree: Glad you got some saddle time. It relieves so much stress and is so nice to be on the back of a horse!


----------



## Roadyy

Second picture, lady in pink shirt in the back has a facial and body expression that got a snicker out of me.

Great pics. I forgot to tell you I was in your neck of the woods the other weekend picking up an older horse for my daughter. We were in Red Bay. He is a 20+ bay gelding qh that is turning out to be a great addition for her to ride and allow me to have Trusty all to myself. lol Just needs a little more groceries in him.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Biscuit is being a pretty good boy right now in the arena. I halter him each and every time he eats - he is fed only by me. Stands like a sweetie to have his halter put on. I am going to walk him down to his pasture this afternoon for his evening meal in his little enclosure so that he sees that is where he will eat from now on.


He must have been missing you...a little TLC from his moma was all the Biscuit wants & needs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof it looks like the horses really enjoyed that water crossing! Cool and refreshing  makes me want to drive down there and join the ride!


----------



## LeynaProof

Roadyy said:


> Second picture, lady in pink shirt in the back has a facial and body expression that got a snicker out of me.
> 
> Great pics. I forgot to tell you I was in your neck of the woods the other weekend picking up an older horse for my daughter. We were in Red Bay. He is a 20+ bay gelding qh that is turning out to be a great addition for her to ride and allow me to have Trusty all to myself. lol Just needs a little more groceries in him.


Lol. That is actually the lady i ride with. She is like another mom to me. And it was very shocking to see the water that high and that strong. We have been going to this ride for 6 years and never, not once has the river been that high! Haha. 

And that is great! At least you do not have to share your horse anymore. :wink: Glad he is working out.


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> LeynaProof it looks like the horses really enjoyed that water crossing! Cool and refreshing  makes me want to drive down there and join the ride!


It was very nice! There were some pretty good spills also! All horses and riders are fine, but the play by play pictures of them falling is fantastic!


----------



## jamesqf

LeynaProof said:


> 4) Fourth picture is when it suddenly got deep and we were in the middle where the current is the strongest.


Am I the only one who thinks that crossing water like that (if those waves are from the current, and not just horses splashing) is just plain insane?


----------



## greentree

jamesqf said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that crossing water like that (if those waves are from the current, and not just horses splashing) is just plain insane?


That's what makes it FUN!!!!!

nancy


----------



## QOS

LeynaProof - omg those pictures are FABULOUS!!! Thanks for sharing those. Looks like it was a fun ride. 

Roadyy - glad you got a horse for the darling daughter. Hope he works out.

Biscuit will take a little work. I am constantly stunned that he reverted to the spooky horse I bought 2.5 years ago. I took him down to his pasture today to eat his food in the little pen. After he was through took him out and was letting him eat grass. A huge black horsefly landed on his shoulder and he rippled his muscles to move it. I reached over and lightly smacked the fly. OMG Biscuit shot away from me sideways like I had hit him with a cattle prod. I am working with him with the Parelli game one. I took him back to the barn and got out the lounge whip and held the popper and rubbed it on him. Gave him a treat. More rubbing and then popping it on the ground. That made him a little uneasy...another treat and more popping. I then was swishing it back and forth in front of his hooves and that made him uneasy. Another treat and calm words. I ended by putting him in the arena, taking off the halter and he followed me around, stopping him and rubbing his face. He would turn his head to his shoulder to avoid my touch until I would talk calmly to him. :? It is like starting over. 

I talked to my cousin today and when Biscuit laid down in the water this weekend with KD, she tossed the reins over his head to cousin's hubby while KD was dumping water out of her boots. Kellie said Biscuit was pretty upset when she did that.

Back to square one every day. It took me a good 6 months to get this horse's trust when I first got him and I have to start over! Dang!:shock:


----------



## gunslinger

My guess is it won't take near 6 months to get him back where he was....not sure, but I think he'll remember once he starts being rode again regularly....


----------



## QOS

I hope so Gunslinger. I am nonplussed by this behavior. I go to the doctor in 10 days. Woot!!! So hoping to get the ok to ride. Hopefully Biscuit will remember I am his best friend


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> That's what makes it FUN!!!!!


Yeah, I hear your horse getting swept off its feet, you and him/her washing down the river, getting smashed against rocks, breaking bones & eventually drowning is just SO exciting.

Maybe the rivers are different where you're at, but hereabouts one that looked like that would be pretty darn dangerous.


----------



## BlooBabe

I went on an 'old fashioned' camping trip. Nothing but rider's their horses and whatever fit behind the saddle/on the horn. The place we went didn't have accommodations for horses so the horses were either tied to trees or hobbled. It was a real roughing it place with nothing but dirt sites, fireplaces and parking at the front for your trailer and car. No vehicles are allowed further than the main entrance so it's all walking or horseback. I wasn't intending on going but someone called me a 'girly girl' and and 'dainty little princess' before they told me I couldn't hack it camping 'like real men' so I had to go and prove them wrong. I don't think I've ever been clapped on the back or high fived that much in my entire life, but they were thoroughly impressed with how a princess and and old fart of a horse held up, and although I'm not fond of not having a functioning toilet, we are offically invited on all 'man trips' in the future. We rode 104.3 miles during the trip which was really nothing for a week long trip but they wanted to sit around doing 'man things' that I couldn't possible have begun to understand. Looked like sitting around being lazy if you ask me but then again I'm not a man.

536.5 miles

QOS
I'm wishing the best for you and Biscuit. Hopefully it's good news from the doctor and you can get back in the saddle. I'm sure that will help with the timid and spookiness. Probably just needs some normality back in his life.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple of pics of Doc..
































Like stated earlier, he needs some more groceries. I have him on Nutrena Senior and he is doing very good. I can tell the weight gain over the last 2 weeks of having him.


----------



## greentree

jamesqf said:


> Yeah, I hear your horse getting swept off its feet, you and him/her washing down the river, getting smashed against rocks, breaking bones & eventually drowning is just SO exciting.
> 
> Maybe the rivers are different where you're at, but hereabouts one that looked like that would be pretty darn dangerous.


You're not going to do the Tevis either, are you?:lol:

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

jamesqf said:


> Yeah, I hear your horse getting swept off its feet, you and him/her washing down the river, getting smashed against rocks, breaking bones & eventually drowning is just SO exciting.
> 
> Maybe the rivers are different where you're at, but hereabouts one that looked like that would be pretty darn dangerous.


While I know a couple riders got a soaking, nobody (horse or human) was injured in any way (and the entire album of photos was made known to the endurance community--I enjoyed looking at them all). If the riders standing in the water didn't wash away, I don't think any of the horses were in danger of doing so.

I would not have tried that crossing if I was out riding on my own and unfamiliar with what the bottom looked like under better circumstances, but ride management isn't looking to kill their riders by routing trail over a dangerous crossing. From the rider's discussion on an endurance forum, the bottom was fine for the crossing (Leyna can verify this), and the problems were caused by some horse's overenthusiasm, not losing their footing in the water.

Many endurance rides involve river crossings, some of them are even routinely done in the dark on some 100s. Its just another aspect of trusting your relationship with your horse (or its training at least!).


----------



## QOS

Bloo - you go girl. :lol: I think it is always a shock to some guys as to just how tough a Princess Girl can be. :shock: I am with you though...I am kinda fond of a working toilet as I am not too fond of that kind of roughing it. My cousin's hubby gives me all kinds of grief because I will not answer the call of nature when we are out riding!:lol: He gives me grief about all kinds of stuff but that is part of the fun of being with him and cousin. I would love to go on a trip like that though. Totally jealous!

Roadyy, he is a pretty boy and will fill out nicely in a short amount of time I am sure. 

One of these days I am going to enter an endurance race again and finish even if it is just a little 25 miler - don't know about crossing a river but as hot as it is here in Texas I wouldn't be opposed to it. I have never swam Biscuit but he loves to get into water!


----------



## Celeste

The river crossing looked scary to me too, but then again, I am a chicken hearted sissy.


----------



## LeynaProof

jamesqf said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that crossing water like that (if those waves are from the current, and not just horses splashing) is just plain insane?


No, those were waves from the current and i didn't think it was insane at all. I thought it was quite fun and my horse did also. She didn't want to get out. If it were at all dangerous i would not have crossed and futhermore, ride management would have rerouted the trail somehow.


----------



## LeynaProof

Well everyone is entitled to your own opinions, but i assure you that it was not dangerous. I mean sure there is the potential for it to be dangerous, but there is the potential for riding down the trail to be dangerous also. I have been going to that ride for 6 years and the bottom has always had great footing, so nothing to be worried about. 

As far as being swept down stream and breaking bones on rocks and all of that.... Well i have never seen that happen in the south, it helps that our rivers are generally wide and absent of rocks big enough to break your bones.... 

Celeste: You would have done it. It is all about trusting your horse. Sure if i had been on my young new horse i would have been nervous, but then again that is why he is not going to rides right now. I don't trust him that much yet. Where as with Bella i knew she would cross that river like she had been doing it her whold life.  There was a way around if you did not want to cross it ,but it was so dang hot riders and horses alike wanted to get in! Haha! 

QOS: Who cares if all you do is 25 milers? If that is the distance that is fun for you, then do it! There are several people in my region that only do LD's and they have a blast. I can't stand someone that does the longer distance tell LDers that they need to move up to 50's. If that is all you can handle or as much as you want to handle then that is just fine! I have seen way to many people get pushed into doing a 50 miler and are just plain miserable during the last 25 miles. There is no point, this sport is meant to be fun. If you are not having fun, what is the point in doing it?


----------



## Roadyy

It looked like a blast to experience. I can not fathom a governing body over such a race to intentionally put riders and animals in fatal danger purposely. In no way am I calling you stupid, but your comment was made due to ignorance of the facts and that is how a person loses face on any other subject they voice opinion on. 

I have never participated in one of these races, but have been a spectator before. I have seen much harder crossings than that one without a single close call. I see that crossing to be safer than some of the mountain passes that have terrible footing, yet you don't see anyone complaining about those. I hope you can open your mind and eyes or even take yourself out to watch one of these events to have a better idea of what actually occurs so that you can be better informed in further conversations on this subject.


Now if you are just here to provoke a response with you comment then I'll give you that win as well.. Go play in traffic . lol Have a blessed day James and hope you are able to expand your horizon.


----------



## Celeste

LeynaProof said:


> Celeste: You would have done it. It is all about trusting your horse.


You haven't met my horse...........

I'm sure it was fun. My horse probably would have loved it if she first saw other horses going in without dying. 

I agree that our river bottoms here in the east are no doubt different than those out west. We have a tiny little creek that we have quit crossing because the footing is too soft and like quicksand. Hopefully this fall we will build a bridge or maybe find a better place to cross. 

My horse was hesitant to go in. I pushed her. She got stuck. That was not a good way on my part to gain her trust. She is pretty bold, so I'm sure she'll forgive me. I really don't know that she is brave, she just can't stand still. She will do something that she is afraid of rather than stand there forever.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The first time Chivas saw a puddle in the trail he went flying backwards and I had to lead him though. The second time only a slight hesitation, the third no problem. 

The first time I asked him to wade though a creek, he hesitated but with a little prodding went in. The second time he went willingly and didn't want to come out. Now he heads for the creek when he see it. 

The forest service has placed bridges across all the creek crossing, even though they are only about 3 feet wide to open the trails to bicycles. We have to weave around trees and overgrown brush to get to a bit of water anymore, which makes training difficult. 

The river crossing looks so refreshing, if Chivas didn't carry me in, I would carry him in! It is in the 90's here in Alabama and I would love it if there was a place I could swim with my horse.


----------



## QOS

Any water crossing or a small pathway on a steep path can be dangerous. Dang, at the only endurance 25 miler I entered crosses highways in the Bush International Airport!! Of course I wimped out due to a massive downpour of thunder, rain, some flooding, and of course, a jumbo jet landing right by me. My horse was having a cow. I think he just wanted to bust out and run for the fun. Biscuit will lay down in water if he is hot!! He loves to get in the lake at Ebenezer and last year a horse drowned there - not because of crossing - because his owner put his horse in the water with a dang tie down on. :-(

Trail riding can be dangerous as all get out - hogs, alligators, snakes, etc is something we encounter on a regular basis - crossing little creeks too. Biscuit was a little concerned last year when we rode into a creek that was moving and the sandy bottom was different that what he was used to and when the sand moved under his feet he was not a happy camper til he realized he was just fine. The same at the beach when the waves rush back out - the horses get "dizzy" and kinda stumble around.


----------



## LeynaProof

Roady: Thanks for backing me up. I thought i caught a little bit of cruel sarcasm in that comment, but was not sure. It's ok to joke, but he took it way over with the breaking bones and drowning. Kind of insulted me, like i would actually put my horse in a situation that, that was possible. :-| Oh well, i won't let it bother me! 


Celeste: It is so hot at this ride your horse learns to love crossing that river! Haha! When i first got my mare Leyna, she hated water. She hated crossing and she hated for me to sponge her. I kept practicing sponging and she would just take off. Well at this ride she learned to love getting sponged and she learned to love water! lol Now there are horses that don't learn to love it, but they do learn to tolerate it bc it feels nice. :wink: And the good thing with the endurance rides is you never have to cross something that someone else has not. Usually ride management rides all the trails with their horses and if not they will get out there and walk through river crossings or mud crossings to make sure it is safe. There has been plenty of times that i have come in off the trail and told the ride manager that some place on the trail was to dangerous and was going to get worse with more horses, so they go out there and reroute the trail. 

QOS: As soon as you are able to ride again, we have to get you to another endurance ride!  And he would not have felt the need to lay down in this water. Haha. It was high enough already.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> You're not going to do the Tevis either, are you?:lol:
> 
> Nancy


Probably not. But I have hiked over a lot of the country where it's held, and if say the Truckee River looked like that picture, it'd be in full flood and pretty dangerous. In the summer, it's apt to look more like this: https://www.google.com/search?q=tru...ng-truckee-river-july-4th-2011.html;1600;1060

Maybe it is just a matter of southern rivers being a lot different than western ones.


----------



## LeynaProof

jamesqf said:


> Probably not. But I have hiked over a lot of the country where it's held, and if say the Truckee River looked like that picture, it'd be in full flood and pretty dangerous. In the summer, it's apt to look more like this: https://www.google.com/search?q=tru...ng-truckee-river-july-4th-2011.html;1600;1060
> 
> Maybe it is just a matter of southern rivers being a lot different than western ones.


I do believe southern rivers are alot different than western ones. The current was fast, but not once did it feel like my horse could not handle it. She actually stopped and stood still in it. So that tells me she was not stressing it either. Lol.


----------



## jamesqf

LeynaProof said:


> I thought i caught a little bit of cruel sarcasm in that comment, but was not sure. It's ok to joke, but he took it way over with the breaking bones and drowning. Kind of insulted me, like i would actually put my horse in a situation that, that was possible. :-|


Sarcasm, perhaps, but not intended to be cruel. More concerned than anything. Maybe this article will help explain Truckee River Water Play, Safety - Truckee River Water Play and Safety in Reno, Nevada, NV

Note also that I didn't see anything (could have missed it, of course) in your previous posts about that crossing being part of a planned ride. For all I knew, it could have been just you and a bunch of friends.


----------



## Roadyy

James, if you remember she posted this one with all the FB links to the event and we were warning her about the links getting her a warning.



LeynaProof said:


> Went to GERA this past weekend in Dawsonville, GA and got 8th place in the 50 miler without even knowing it till we finished!



It was about the same time you posted that beautiful pic of y'all with the dogs in the field.


----------



## QOS

Leyna - I would love to go on a 25 miler. My barn buddy is doing one in the fall and training now for it. Maybe next spring I can do one if I can get on and ride!!! I am working on rehabbing myself - I walked in water for 1 hour today - waist to neck deep in a lap pool. Still wobbly but dang. I wont be the one walking - it will be The Biscuit!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I rode today.. for about 5 minutes total and only covered about 8 inches of ground:










Backed Gamer for the first time!!   

backing Gamer for the first time - YouTube

:happydance:


----------



## greentree

QOS said:


> Leyna - I would love to go on a 25 miler. My barn buddy is doing one in the fall and training now for it. Maybe next spring I can do one if I can get on and ride!!! I am working on rehabbing myself - I walked in water for 1 hour today - waist to neck deep in a lap pool. Still wobbly but dang. I wont be the one walking - it will be The Biscuit!


You should go to 7IL for the High Roller!! They will take GOOD care of you, and the terrain is not difficult. You can tell everyone I said Hi!!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Nancy, that is the one I had wanted to do first over 3 years ago. It was on New Years Day and I was going to do a 12 mile beginner ride. My former horse Red colicked the day after Christmas and each year after that I had cakes on New Years Eve. :-(


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, Gamer did great!!! In my many years of owning and starting horses, I have only had one horse that was that quiet the first time she was backed. That was one of the best horses that I ever had. I hope that Gamer will follow suit.


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG, how did I miss that the ride was in Dawsonville, GA???? I am only about 2.5hrs from there! Jeez LenyaProof I could have come to watch you ride! Dang I am bummed I missed it!


----------



## jamesqf

Roadyy said:


> James, if you remember she posted this one with all the FB links to the event and we were warning her about the links getting her a warning.


My bad, then. I tend to read just new posts, and a bit selectively, so a lot of stuff drops under the mental radar :-(

So I'm glad it wasn't what I thought. I have to wonder, though, how you deal with wet boots after something like that. I haven't gotten Ellie more than knee-deep in the lake yet. (Where we ride, creeks are usually something to jump over rather than wade through.) She's a bit of a 'fraidy cat about water, but I try to get her a little further each time we ride by the lakeside.


----------



## phantomhorse13

jamesqf said:


> I have to wonder, though, how you deal with wet boots after something like that.


If you are like me, you suffer through the wet boots (or in my case, wet sneakers) until the next hold, when you have dry shoes and socks waiting!! :lol:

I am a weenie about being wet, so always have spare clothing on hand to change into.


----------



## greentree

James, darling, it is an ENDURANCE ride. The riders finish with broken body parts, cracked skulls, as long as the horse is fit to continue. Wet boots? In Texas, we finished with boots FILLED with sweat!! Would have givven our eye teeth to see that much water on a trail!! (From Nevada, you would understand)

Nancy


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> James, darling, it is an ENDURANCE ride. The riders finish with broken body parts, cracked skulls, as long as the horse is fit to continue. Wet boots? In Texas, we finished with boots FILLED with sweat!! Would have givven our eye teeth to see that much water on a trail!! (From Nevada, you would understand)


Yeah, when I see that much water, it's in a lake. (Though where I ride is actually in very northeastern California, so it's a little wetter...)

But guess I wasn't clear on what I was asking. It wasn't about finishing the ride with wet boots, but how you keep the soaking from ruining the boots, and saddle leather if yours isn't synthetic.


----------



## Celeste

I would think that you would wear out boots pretty fast taking them through water. I use caged stirrups so that I don't have to worry about proper riding boots. I ride with Cabela's Gortex hiking boots. I ride in them and I walk all over the place in them and get them soaked all the time. The last pair that I had lasted almost two years. This pair is a year old and still surviving. 

I wonder about the leather saddles myself.


----------



## greentree

OK, LeynaProof, here is your horse's twin sister, The Lost Angel(Lucy)

She will be sideways, because she is a cellphone picture, and I cannot fix it on my iPad...sorry!

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> OMG, how did I miss that the ride was in Dawsonville, GA???? I am only about 2.5hrs from there! Jeez LenyaProof I could have come to watch you ride! Dang I am bummed I missed it!


Really!? Oh man, how awesome would that have been? We go every year though! So maybe you can make it next year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof

James: Wet boots suck! Haha. We had to cross it again on the last loop, so i just dealt with the wet boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof

Greentree : She does look like my guy! She is
very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Thanks! If you know anyone looking for an endurance horse, let me know!! She is available.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Thanks! If you know anyone looking for an endurance horse, let me know!! She is available.


Have you talked to Joe?


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Really!? Oh man, how awesome would that have been? We go every year though! So maybe you can make it next year!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am so going to come next year!!!! Let me know if you are riding in any other races in the greater Atlanta area before then. I'd be happy to help any way I can, so long as it is not a work weekend. 

With any luck I will be riding in it also, IF Drambuie recovers and can handle the terrain OR I can replace him with a horse that can be competative at the 25 mile LD races.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I finally got back in the saddle! DH and I took the boys out for a leg stretcher in anticipation of the CTR this weekend. It sure feels like summer up here, as temps jumped from the low 70s to the 90s overnight, with some high humidity thrown in just for fun.




















After dinner (and things cooled off), I went out to work with Gamer. It was the second time I have ever sat on her back. Not only did I sit there, we _*rode around the yard*_!!! :happydance:

riding Gamer for the first time - YouTube


I couldn't have been more pleased with how the first ride went. She tries so hard.


Today, I took George out for a quick spin to test out the new saddlebag I put on his saddle. I didn't want to wait for the ride this weekend to realize things were not secure. It was already hot as hell (92 with high humidity) when we left the barn and it wasn't even lunchtime. I hope the weather has cooled off before this weekend, as this will not be much fun to ride lots of miles in.











2013 mileage
...
05/18/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.7 mph 399.69 total miles
05/19/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.6 mph 424.55 total miles
05/21/13 dream 13.68 miles 5.9 mph 438.23 total miles
06/23/13 george 9.04 miles 6.5 mph 447.27 total miles
06/24/13 george 5.71 miles 5.5 mph 452.98 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah Dawn!! Gamer is coming along well  she is such a powerful looking mare, reminds me a bit of one I used to have. More in that power, the "look of eagles" she has. 

I just found a ride scheduled in the place I trail ride...I am going to go, to observe/volunteer if I do not have a horse to compete with...Alabama Yellowhammer Pioneer


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, she is doing great!!! I wish I could click like 50 times!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Dawn, she is doing great!!! I wish I could click like 50 times!


Me too! We need a "super like" button!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Dang! My nephew is getting married that weekend! I'll be in Texas!

There HAS to be a ride that I can do SOMETIME, right??

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

I've heard that the link for the endurance ride in the Talladega Forest is not working for some; try the following link:


Alabama Yellowhammer Pioneer

Or copy & paste 

yellowhammer.seraonline.org 

in your browser


----------



## greentree

And on top of everything, it is only 5 1/2 hours down there! Do they do another ride during the year? 

My neighbor survived the ride at the cave...bwahahah. DH used to always ask me if I killed the people that wanted to go ride (I was doing endurance training..about 100 miles per week, and these were always "riders" who rode ONCE at Girl Scout camp...)

I am now back to trying to schedule training rides... If I get up at 4:30, feed, leave the house by 6, get to the trail about 7, I think I can be back home by 11. 

My freind from Texas called yesterday,(her mare is my avatar's full sister) and we now have a goal of doing Tevis when we are 70!!!! Guess maybe I SHOULD breed my mares....that would make the horses 14 that year.

Sorry for the ramble.....

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof

Anita- We go to that ride every year also! We will be competeing in the 75 mile race on Friday and i might take my new guy and do an LD on Thursday. Not sure yet on him going though. If you go, we need to look each other up and if you would like to crew for us on the 75 miler if you are not riding or helping someone else, we would love the help. :wink: We hardly ever have a crew! 

Phantom- I am sure you feel better since you finally got to ride! I know if i miss 1 weekend of riding i am just ill! Haha! 

Here are a few pictures of Dare after his 12 mile training ride on Saturday. He just turned 5 and he just proves how slow Arabians mature. To me he still looks like a baby, he has a lot of filling out and growing to do. Plus muscle gain.


----------



## LeynaProof

greentree said:


> Thanks! If you know anyone looking for an endurance horse, let me know!! She is available.


What is her details? Age, height, is she broke? I might know some people that would be interested.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Anita- We go to that ride every year also! We will be competeing in the 75 mile race on Friday and i might take my new guy and do an LD on Thursday. Not sure yet on him going though. If you go, we need to look each other up and if you would like to crew for us on the 75 miler if you are not riding or helping someone else, we would love the help. :wink: We hardly ever have a crew!


I would love to crew for you! Just let me know what you need, cause it will be my first time. I am about 45 min from the site.  I am so looking forward to meeting you and your lovely horses!!! 

Greentree try to come! I didn't realize you were that close to here, where are you in Kentucky? 

And Gunslinger? Come on down and join the fun!

There is a 10 mile fun ride on Saturday, so that is the only ride I am doing. Chivas can do a 10 mile, even if he wont be competative. Then maybe I will have a horse to ride in some LDs in 2014. 

*fingers crossed it is my weekend off* there is plenty of time to request it off, but I still would have to find someone to cover the shift. Hopefully we will have some new grads eager to work...


----------



## QOS

Dawn, Gamer is coming along nicely!!! Woot!!

So much fun to hear everyone's details on up coming rides. Hoping to join in with that next week!

Biscuit is doing well. He comes to me in the pasture with no problems. KD rode him yesterday and he did a great job. She rides him differently than I do and she was having problems getting him to canter. She was riding with his reins really loose and he just kept at his extremely fast long trot. LOL That boy can really stride out and T-R-O-T!!! She shortened her reins and pushed him into the bridle and he kept his canter.

I work with him every day with the lounge whip with the Parelli Game 1 and he is getting better. Sigh...thought I had this all under control until I had to go out for surgery. Hubby is just a freaking ray of sunshine. He said yesterday he didn't think I could even get on Biscuit. I told him I am certainly no weaker than before surgery and I personally think I am stronger. I am walking in water every day to increase endurance and strength. Ha! I will get on Biscuit next week if the doc allows if it kills me. :twisted:


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne, just 8 miles north of Bowling Green! 

That's RIGHT, QOS!!! We'll show HIM!!

LeynaProof, Lucy was that exact color last year, she lightened up a lot this year, but only on her front half...the hind end stayed dark.


----------



## greentree

Leyna, Sorry I missed that in-between post!

She is 6, almost 15 h, by The Apostolos, out of my wonderful mare who was by DZ Miekki. Mielkki was an open dressage champion, and bred well into his 30's. 

She has a half sister, also Egyptian sired, doing endurance in CA. 

She has great legs and feet, and a really easy long stride. I expect her to widen out as I get her going undersaddle. I am SLOW! Her move from Texas to KY was only her second time in the trailer, and she got right in at our overnight stop, too. 

Let me know if anyone is interested...Thanks!!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> He said yesterday he didn't think I could even get on Biscuit.


That is why we have mounting blocks. The DH needs to know that he will have to build a better one if his prediction is correct.


----------



## QOS

Bless his heart...sometimes he is just too much like his parents.:twisted: I am walking in water every day which feels wonderful. I have lost weight which is great but need to lose more.  Can't wait to hop up on Biscuit the first try and say 

"Nanny Nanny Boo Boo"

to honey darling precious.:happydance:


----------



## Painted Horse

We cross rivers all the time. I remember crossing the Popo Agia in Wyoming one year around the 4th of July. The river split and went around a large island. Maybe 20 acres in size, The crossing was really a challenge. Water roaring, deep enough to get my boots wet on a 16H horse. As we crossed the island formed by the river. We came across a Mom-dad- and 8 year old son and 3 Llamas. As we talked to them, they confided, they had almost gone under in the crossing and were scared to go on and cross the far branch of the river and too scared to go back the way they had come. The Llamas are not as tall as out horses and had more of their bodies in the fast flowing stream.

I offered to tie onto them and drag their Llamas across the stream. Our horses legs were long enough they were still walking on the bottom, where those Llamas were basically swimming. Folks said they were going to wait and see if the water level dropped over night as the snow melt slowed with the night time temps. If they were still there when we came in a day or two, They would take us on our offer.

Usually our danger is not in going down and drowning. Its getting wet and hyperthermia setting in. I keep matches and some lighter fluid in my saddle bags so I can quickly start a fire and get a person dried off or at least warmed up.

This was around the 24th of July weekend. This gals horse stepped in a deep hole and dumped her. Here they are just walking out of the river. It was in the 50° in Yellowstone Park. We got her a fire going and shared some clothing to get her warmed up


Here my daughter is getting push downstream by the current. You can see where the trail enters the river.


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> Usually our danger is not in going down and drowning. Its getting wet and hyperthermia setting in.


That's true, but look at the difference in the water depth and apparent current in your pictures vs those others. In the first picture, the water is quite shallow (in the main), there doesn't appear to be much current, and the water is pretty clear. I'd have no problem wading this, or riding across if the footing was good.

Second picture I'd say is a little iffy. If the photo was taken from the opposite bank, then it's not very wide. Though it looks like a strong current, the water's not too colored, so probably not flood stage. And the water is below the horse's belly, so it's only exerting force on the legs. I might cross that, but not similar water that was a foot or two deeper. 

It's the same as the folks with the llamas: once the water gets up above the belly, the closer you are to having to swim instead of walk across, and if you're swimming, you have to deal with currents, turbulence, and getting swepth onto things downstream. Plus most of the water hereabouts is pretty cold, so hypothermia starts sapping your strength...


----------



## Painted Horse

I can't see her photos, So I have no idea how fast or deep that photo shows. ( Maybe this thread is getting to long, It's really hit or miss whether I can see any inserted or attached photos)

James the gal wading out of the river is into the shallows now. This is called Rocky Ford on the Bechler River in Yellowstone. It is a rocky shelf that goes all the way across the river. It's maybe 10 yards wide. If you get off the shelf the river is much deeper. Stay on the shelf and it's about belly deep on the horses in the deepest areas. Go a little wide and your horse is swiming.

Another view from a September trip, you can see a couple horses a little deeper, July they would be a little deeper, depending on that years run off. We usually don't go up in June or early July, just because we know the crossing will be more challenging. We go later in the season when we know the water levels will be down. Also the boggy areas in some of the meadows are usually drier and safer later in the summer. ( and the associated flies and mosquitos are gone when they dry up)


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got out on Dream today!!! She finished up her antibiotics yesterday and the wound is healing nicely, so I figured I would take advantage of having the morning off.

Mother nature celebrated with me:










Saw that faint full rainbow in the first mile we were out. Made my day! Dream felt wonderful. I think she was just as happy to be out and about as I was. 


Got home and started packing the trailer for the weekend. Then I got an email that the ride was canceled due to flooding. :-( So bummed. DH and I are trying to make alternative plans to get some miles away from home in this weekend, as we were wanting this CTR as a prep for Vermont in July.



2013 mileage
...
05/18/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.7 mph 399.69 total miles
05/19/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.6 mph 424.55 total miles
05/21/13 dream 13.68 miles 5.9 mph 438.23 total miles
06/23/13 george 9.04 miles 6.5 mph 447.27 total miles
06/24/13 george 5.71 miles 5.5 mph 452.98 total miles
06/26/13 dream 10.56 miles 6.4 mph 463.54 total miles


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad Dream is doing better!


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to hear Dream has healed enough to enjoy a ride. Hope the healing continues to full recovery. Hopefully y'all will find another location to go.


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse those are gorgeous pictures!!!! 

The Trinity River here in Texas is glass smooth - yet is VERY swift. I grew up swimming in it. First time Hubby saw the river he was unimpressed. He said "it doesn't look swift" boy did he change his mind when he got in it! It is a sandy bottom though so no boulders - just got to watch out for submerged logs. 

Dawn, so glad you and Dreams got out. So glad she is healing nicely. Too bad about the ride this though. That bites. 

I think Biscuit is bipolar. :evil: I went out to feed them this morning and they were out in the pasture. I called for them....nothing. Generally they can't wait to eat. I tried catch him in the pasture and he walked off from me and refused to come close or let me get close. I thought the staff had fed him but they said no. Went out this evening and he came into the little pen and was happy to have his halter put on. OMG what is up with him?:shock:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got in a quick ride this morning before it got to hot. Here is the first of what I hope will be many pics of Gamer's ears!











We rode for about 20 minutes all around the property. She is doing really well. :thumbsup:

If the weather cooperates this weekend, I may think about hacking her around the nearby fields with DH on Dream, but we are supposed to get bad storms and monsoonal rain this evening, tonight, and tomorrow. Not very promising in terms of the footing.

Don't think today's ride counts for my mileage, as I bet it wasn't even a half mile. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

We are expecting the same kind of weather down here during the same time span. They are calling for rain all through the 4th of July week which sucks because Monday is the only day I'm working next week, Trusty is stalled from his injury in the trailer and I have a dually wheel bearing needing fixed in a location with no power. I doubt I'll get much of any riding in next week so I may just get some ground work in on Boo who is on the last couple of inches of recovery from his injury.


----------



## greentree

Sorry to hear that Roadyy!! We had quite a storm here last night, but the worst stayed to the north, and what we got was mercifully quick!!

I rode my fairy princess horse about 2 hours yesterday! Went out with the 2 older girls who came over, then took the 2 younger ones out on the trails. She led the way! 

Rode the grey mare, and got a trot out of her(delightful!) and then got on the Paint filly, so I feel like I did a LOT yesterday.

Rant of the day: What makes horse activities so prone to exaggeration????
A girl came over yesterday with my neighbors from across the street. Drove herself, so about 16. I talked to her a bit when I introduced myself, but I was trying to get stuff DONE, KWIM? She said she used to race QH's. I figured she meant barrels....So, I put her on Penny, child safe, 21 yo, been there, done that, never gave anyone any trouble. The girl could not keep her out of the barn!!!! Now if you cannot ride PENNY, and you say you can ride, trust me, you need help. I mean, last weekend the not-so-confident beginner SHOWED her, and got 2 thirds out of 7 or 8....
rant over, thanks!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

My cousin's friend that stayed with us this past wed to wed said she used to ride religiously about 2 years ago so I put her up on Doc, the 20+ year old dead broke, bareback and halter so I could lead her around to see her balance...I finally looped the lead rope over his neck and ran it through the halter to make reins for her to hold while I kept my hand resting on the side of his face. Took to laps around my small pasture then put my hands at my side while he followed me. She tried a couple of times to lead him away from me with no luck. She is also 16...Seems to be a pattern starting here...lol


----------



## jamesqf

Roadyy said:


> My cousin's friend that stayed with us this past wed to wed said she used to ride religiously...


You just didn't interpret what she said correctly. "Religiously" means she sits on the horse, closes her eyes, and prays


----------



## greentree

jamesqf said:


> You just didn't interpret what she said correctly. "Religiously" means she sits on the horse, closes her eyes, and prays


Yeah!! And the girl at my house raced them on foot!

Dang generation gap.....

Nancy


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> Yeah!! And the girl at my house raced them on foot!


Who won? 

I've never been able to keep up at more than a trot, which is a comfortable jog/slow run for me. But I do enjoy doing that, and will usually do it a time or two on anything but a short ride.


----------



## Roadyy

To watch me run would be comparable to watching a water balloon roll. It's more of a lope, lope, lope. lmbo


----------



## greentree

LOL!! She really didn't look that fast to me, but maybe when she was younger she was!


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Yeah!! And the girl at my house raced them on foot!


Maybe, when she said she raced them, she was speaking about her attempts to CATCH the horse out in the pasture.. and as everyone has said, that would be an impossible race for the person to win.. thus your girl never actually having ridden a horse!! :lol:


----------



## QOS

Send her down here to race Biscuit


----------



## BlooBabe

A barn near by had some irrigation probelms that flooded all of their paddocks so we've got a herd of mini donkeys visiting for a while. I took Bloo over to see how he would do and it was the saddest thing I've ever seen. He wanted to make friends but they all just ran away from him. We went out for a little 3 mile trail. When we got back to the barn the donkeys were braying so I put Bloo back in with the donkeys and they couldn't get enough of him. I might kidnap one when they go back for the amusement of watching Bloo interact with it.

539.6 miles to date.


----------



## QOS

Bloo that is hilarious. Sarge nearly had a meltdown over mules one day after we first got him. I know his previous owner had rode in this same trail ride with him with mules but Sarge is not a fan of their braying! 

So jealous of those miles too!!! I took Biscuit for a walk down the ranch road today. Haven't had problems catching him since Wednesday but yesterday he was acting really head shy while I was letting him eat. I think "Invasions of the Horse Snatchers" took my Biscuit and replaced him with "Goose" (that was Biscuit's former name and he was a scared stiff horse when I first got him). 

Monday is the day...counting down to whether I can ride or not. Hoping Doctor Murphy says yes! I think I will take him chocolate cake to sweeten the deal ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

Monday is my birthday so I will wish for your release as my birthday wish.


----------



## greentree

QOS, you KNOW what I say to that.....If your back feels OK, get on the horse, even just to get back off again...but I think you know what you can handle, and he is covering his medical malpractice you know what!! 

I want you to stay sound, though!!!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Roadyy how sweet and generous of you!!! 

Greentree I am feeling better. Occasionally have a little twinge to the left of the incision but that is usually after being in the pool. :? I have a feeling he is going to say I can slowly start riding. 
:clap:


----------



## Celeste

I hope you get to start riding, Denise!

Last year it never rained. This year it is raining every day. And it is not the nice little showers that you can ride in. We have lightening popping, thunder clapping, wind, and just really bad conditions. I am really wishing it would dry up soon.


----------



## QOS

I feel for you Celeste. The woods where we loved to ride are still wet. It has rained so much the woods are deep in mud. Dang.


----------



## Roadyy

I had a beautiful lightning show on the way to work this morning. Everything is soaked here at work just like yesterday. It looks like it may clear up around 7-8am so they may stay and work the 8 hours today.

Wife asked me if I heard the storm come through last night and I said what storm. lol I love storms as I could sleep a week in them. I don't like the clean up aftermath.


----------



## Roadyy

Nope,, raining out at 8:30 and I can't stay..Bummer...


----------



## Celeste

We had a little lapse between storms and the DH and I went for a little 2.8 mile ride. My "Pretty Princess" was back. She worked calmly on a loose rein. I only really used the bit once when she went into a trot without being asked and she responded immediately. There were two differences today from the other day when she went psycho. First, there was no new horse to be terrified of. Donna didn't come because it seems to be a waste to haul an hour with all those storms predicted. The second issue was that I trimmed her tail so that she didn't pick up any evil sticks that would certainly take on their own life and try to murder her. I trimmed off 4 inches. It still dragged the ground so I took off 4 more inches. I wish that I had done it in one cut so I'd have a nice little piece of tail hair. In some ways it seems sad to trim such a nice long tail, but then again, the ends are split anyway and a good trim leaves behind healthy hair. The shorter tail is necessary in the woods. 

Abby spooked in place once because a baby armadillo ran right under her feet. The Princess saw what it was and didn't even spook. 

*67.6 miles*


----------



## BlooBabe

I lost power at work around 4 am so I got out work early enough to feed breakfast. There was some pretty awesome lightning going on with the rain and thunder. Bloo loves the rain but is afraid of thunder so when I got to the barn he was hiding at the back of his shed. He wouldn't even come out for a doughnut and he never turns down a doughnut. It's supposed to rain for the rest of the week but hopefully not as hard as it was this morning. All this rain is bogging everything up so there won't be good footing on the trails for a while.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I trimmed her tail so that she didn't pick up any evil sticks that would certainly take on their own life and try to murder her.


:rofl:

The mental picture I got from this was hysterical. Gotta love a horse sometimes!!!


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> The mental picture I got from this was hysterical. Gotta love a horse sometimes!!!


It is funny now. At the time that I was trying not to die an untimely death, it wasn't quite as funny. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I believe that the dear thing is bipolar. How can she be totally whacko one day, and walk quietly, relaxed, loose reins, and be totally chilled the next?


----------



## QOS

Hummm....I think Biscuit is a little bipolar himself. I feel your pain!!!


----------



## Painted Horse

Took my daughter up last night and did 14 miles. A lot at a trot or canter. The horses are getting in shape, since they didn't sweat much even though it was 103° when I loaded them in the trailer.

Sorry the video is a really shaky, Can't figure out how to hold the camera steady, holds the reins and duck trees


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nice ride Painted Horse! Your video is a lot more steady than mine, good job! 

Looks like a lot of fun but jeez, 103 degrees??? I thought 92 was bad...

All my horses are sore from their trimming yesterday. Drambuie can hardly walk, he is pulling up his right hind like a stork. I guess he re-injured it last night. He looked so good on Thursday I was planning to ride him as soon as the rain cleared up. I don't know what I am going to do about him. 

Chivas was even acting ouchy and so we mostly walked tonight and stopped at 3.1 miles.


----------



## Painted Horse

But its a dry heat as they say.

The horses never got lathered up. They did get a little wet on their necks, under the saddles and under the tail. A thin wet sweat evaporates so much faster than a heavy lather. Helps the horses to cool off.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It is funny now. At the time that I was trying not to die an untimely death, it wasn't quite as funny. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I believe that the dear thing is bipolar. How can she be totally whacko one day, and walk quietly, relaxed, loose reins, and be totally chilled the next?


hormones?


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> hormones?


She wasn't in heat. I think that she is just insane. Well actually, she has not been around strange horses and she just got so nervous. Then she got the stick in her tail and it beat on her and convinced her that she was surely going to die. If I am ever going to use her on group rides, I need to get her around other horses more. My friend loads her horse in the trailer and takes her to rodeos that she doesn't plan to ride in just so the horse can see new things. She has seen a lot more of the world than my horse has.


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> But its a dry heat as they say.


Yeah, sure. File that in the same bin as "I'm from the government, and I'm here to help you." 

Were you riding in the 103, or at a higher/cooler elevation? It's about the same temperature here, and I can just about manage to sit out under the shade trees. The horses might (or might not) be able to handle the heat, but I sure can't.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Something bit me on the thigh yesterday...I don't know what bit me, but it is spreading a lot and doesn't look like any other bite I've ever had. Not really big swelling, but weird redish area spreading out like a puddle and darker red, hard area by the bite. It's making me nervous...


----------



## Painted Horse

jamesqf said:


> Were you riding in the 103, or at a higher/cooler elevation? .


That's the beauty of where I live. 20 minutes towing the trailer and I'm 2000-3000 foot higher and usually 10-15° cooler.

It was 103° at home when I loaded the horses into the trailer at 5:00pm. It was 93° at the trailhead at elevation. But felt much cooler since it was on the east side of the mountain and had so many trees for shade. If I can just get out of the direct sun, it's tolerable. But it was still 89° at 10:00pm when I pulled back into the yard coming home. Summer is definitely here.

Saturdays ride was an hour away and I did mid day. And even at 9,000 foot it was plenty warm. I was constantly looking to get into the shade of trees. Guess it's time to drive just a little farther and hit the 10,000 foot trails.

If I can get into the canyons and under trees it's tolerable.


----------



## greentree

Painted horse, how beautiful!!

I rode Lucy out in the big driving area today...she was AWESOME! Walking and trotting nicely.Her trot is fabulous, springy but smooth. 

Roadyy, your neighbors better buy this mare before I get attached! My hoof trimmer is supposed to be back from Wyoming, so I hope he can do her this week, then I can update the pictures. 

AnitaAnne, hope your bite gets better. Did you take some Benadryl?

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger

After Painted Horse's thread I guess I shouldn't complain about the heat......so I'll complain about the humidity.

We rode Dry Creek in Georgia Saturday, got there about 10 o'clock in the morning and the sun was already pretty high.....the ride itself wasn't that bad as most of it was under the canopy but let me tell ya.....the parking don't have lick of shade and the sweat just rolled off me while tacking up.....

Rode Garland Mountain GA Sunday, humidity was much less and the trail wasn't so challenging...

Me and Miss Lacy are at 267 miles, past my goal of 250 for this time in the year and over a hundred miles more than this time last year. I think the dog days are about here.....not sure I'll be riding as much till cooler weather.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> After Painted Horse's thread I guess I shouldn't complain about the heat......so I'll complain about the humidity.
> 
> We rode Dry Creek in Georgia Saturday, got there about 10 o'clock in the morning and the sun was already pretty high.....the ride itself wasn't that bad as most of it was under the canopy but let me tell ya.....the parking don't have lick of shade and the sweat just rolled off me while tacking up.....
> 
> Rode Garland Mountain GA Sunday, humidity was much less and the trail wasn't so challenging...
> 
> Me and Miss Lacy are at 267 miles, past my goal of 250 for this time in the year and over a hundred miles more than this time last year. I think the dog days are about here.....not sure I'll be riding as much till cooler weather.


 
You were there this weekend?? I was off this weekend...I thought you went last weekend?? Agh double drat :evil: I could have escaped from my two bored teens...and rode with y'all :-(

What about October Gunslinger? Do you want to ride in Talladega on the Yellowhammer Endurance ride? I'm going to crew for Lenyaproof on the 75 mile Thursday and ride the 10 mile fun ride Saturday. 

I sprayed topical Benadryl all over the bite Greentree, I am just hoping it is not a spider bite.


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse - loved that video.

Celeste - I know some folks that haul their horses at times even just to go to Wal-Mart! LOL he said it gets them used to riding in a trailer, seeing different stuff and different noises. Their horses are pretty calm around just about anything.

Amy - hope it wasn't a spider or a nasty tick. 

Yesterday when I got to the barn the thermometer in my RAV was reading 100. When we left and drove off I expected the temp to drop...not on your life. It went to 101. And this is not a "dry" heat. It is a freaking steam bath. Biscuit and Sarge were wet with sweat from just standing outside. Ugh. Summer is here. My cousin rode at Tyrrell yesterday and the woods are still soaking wet and deep with mud. 

I go to the doctor TOMORROW. I would appreciate some prayers that he will release me to ride so I can join in on the thread!!!

Here is a pic of me and Biscuit bonding today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Biscuit looks happy & so do you 
Praying for a release to ride from the doc, and cool weather for your first ride. May that ride be your best ever!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I am just hoping it is not a spider bite.


Has it dramatically improved today? If not, go to the doctor!!

Spider bites are nothing to mess around with if you are reacting to them. Depending on what bit you, that red tissue could be the start of a massive abscess. Ouch!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had a pretty exciting weekend, despite mother nature thinking we needed 5+ inches of rain in 48 hours. Luckily our property is at the top of a hill, so we didn't have to worry about flooding (or mudslides or tornadoes) like some in the surrounding area did!!

On Friday evening, I took Gamer on her very first trail ride!! We did just shy of 2 miles and she led a lot of the way. Not too bad for only her 4th time under saddle!!

Gamer's 1st trail ride - YouTube

:clap::happydance::clap:

Saturday we spent trying to get chores done between thunderstorms. Woke up Sunday morning and figured we better get the boys out before the storms started up again. DH and I left the farm at 10am and it was already 78% humidity, so was like riding through a swamp. We took the boys over to check out the trails where all the logging had been going on. We were thrilled to see the logging is done and the trails are open again!!











Had been hoping to get Dream out today, but between the 2 inches of rain we got yesterday evening and the storm before it was even light this morning, there is standing water everywhere there can be. Guess I am stuck cleaning the house. :-|

2013 mileage
...
05/18/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.7 mph 399.69 total miles
05/19/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.6 mph 424.55 total miles
05/21/13 dream 13.68 miles 5.9 mph 438.23 total miles
06/23/13 george 9.04 miles 6.5 mph 447.27 total miles
06/24/13 george 5.71 miles 5.5 mph 452.98 total miles
06/26/13 dream 10.56 miles 6.4 mph 463.54 total miles
06/29/13 gamer 1.91 miles 3 mph 465.45 total miles
06/30/13 george 8.6 miles 5.2 mph 474.05 total miles


----------



## Painted Horse

Rain? Whats that? Oh yeah, It's those few drops that disturbs the dust on your car making it look really ugly until you get to the car wash.

It's so dang dry here in the west. My horses hooves are hard as rocks to trim.


----------



## greentree

phantomhorse13 said:


> I had a pretty exciting weekend, despite mother nature thinking we needed 5+ inches of rain in 48 hours. Luckily our property is at the top of a hill, so we didn't have to worry about flooding (or mudslides or tornadoes) like some in the surrounding area did!!
> 
> On Friday evening, I took Gamer on her very first trail ride!! We did just shy of 2 miles and she led a lot of the way. Not too bad for only her 4th time under saddle!!
> 
> Gamer's 1st trail ride - YouTube
> 
> :clap::happydance::clap:
> 
> Saturday we spent trying to get chores done between thunderstorms. Woke up Sunday morning and figured we better get the boys out before the storms started up again. DH and I left the farm at 10am and it was already 78% humidity, so was like riding through a swamp. We took the boys over to check out the trails where all the logging had been going on. We were thrilled to see the logging is done and the trails are open again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had been hoping to get Dream out today, but between the 2 inches of rain we got yesterday evening and the storm before it was even light this morning, there is standing water everywhere there can be. Guess I am stuck cleaning the house. :-|
> 
> 2013 mileage
> ...
> 05/18/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.7 mph 399.69 total miles
> 05/19/13 justice 24.86 miles 5.6 mph 424.55 total miles
> 05/21/13 dream 13.68 miles 5.9 mph 438.23 total miles
> 06/23/13 george 9.04 miles 6.5 mph 447.27 total miles
> 06/24/13 george 5.71 miles 5.5 mph 452.98 total miles
> 06/26/13 dream 10.56 miles 6.4 mph 463.54 total miles
> 06/29/13 gamer 1.91 miles 3 mph 465.45 total miles
> 06/30/13 george 8.6 miles 5.2 mph 474.05 total miles


NO riding for US, today either, thanks to the big thunderstorm with 4+ inches of rain last night!!!

Denise, good luck at the DR, and remember, don't ASK about riding!! When he says something looks good, take that and RUN!!!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Amy, Biscuit is coming along. He still has a little bit of that nervous look in his eyes but this week I will be able to spend more time with him as I do not have a wedding cake. I did a wedding cake/groom's cake and a bridal shower cake this weekend and I am whooped. Here is a pic of the cakes. I did 266 servings of cake this weekend. Biscuit said for me to get after it - he needs alfalfa and treats. 

























Dawn, Gamer looks like she is coming along nicely. How old is she? I am sure you have said before but I can't remember! 

Painted Horse, we were in a drought 2 years ago. OMG the trails in Tyrrell Park in the woods sounded like we were walking on porcelain tiles and there were HUGE cracks in the trails that caused the horses to trip. Sigh....now there is so much rain the trails are a soggy mess. It is either six or a half dozen of the other...can't win for losing. Hope y'all get some rain.

LOL Nancy, you are too funny. I am hoping for a good report and a release to ride. I do want to follow everything he says as I am now missing the back side of my spinal column on 2.5 vertebra's! I don't want to go backward. Honey Darling Precious is seriously lacking when it comes to the nursing department.:evil:


----------



## Roadyy

I did send that wish out on your behalf,Denise..Good luck on a great report.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Has it dramatically improved today? If not, go to the doctor!!
> 
> Spider bites are nothing to mess around with if you are reacting to them. Depending on what bit you, that red tissue could be the start of a massive abscess. Ouch!!


Not dramatically better, but no worse...I am just going to keep a watch on it 

Wonderful ride on Gamer!! :clap:Isn't it fun having a new horse to teach? Especially such a bright, willing one! 

She really looks eager to to go look at things except for the dreaded puddle of death!! Too funny to watch! Keep the good work & videos coming! 

That could have been me & Chivas on his first puddle crossing, except Gamer didn't do the "fly 10 feet backwards" 1st like Chivas did! 

She so reminds me of my Baby's attitude, he was an AngloArab/Percheron cross I bought as an unbroke 3.5 yr old. I miss him a lot, he had such a big personality. And big feet too :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Amy, Biscuit is coming along. He still has a little bit of that nervous look in his eyes but this week I will be able to spend more time with him as I do not have a wedding cake. I did a wedding cake/groom's cake and a bridal shower cake this weekend and I am whooped. Here is a pic of the cakes. I did 266 servings of cake this weekend. Biscuit said for me to get after it - he needs alfalfa and treats.
> 
> View attachment 222642
> 
> 
> View attachment 222650
> 
> 
> View attachment 222658
> 
> 
> Dawn, Gamer looks like she is coming along nicely. How old is she? I am sure you have said before but I can't remember!
> 
> Painted Horse, we were in a drought 2 years ago. OMG the trails in Tyrrell Park in the woods sounded like we were walking on porcelain tiles and there were HUGE cracks in the trails that caused the horses to trip. Sigh....now there is so much rain the trails are a soggy mess. It is either six or a half dozen of the other...can't win for losing. Hope y'all get some rain.
> 
> LOL Nancy, you are too funny. I am hoping for a good report and a release to ride. I do want to follow everything he says as I am now missing the back side of my spinal column on 2.5 vertebra's! I don't want to go backward. Honey Darling Precious is seriously lacking when it comes to the nursing department.:evil:


Beautiful cakes Denise! Yummy!


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I just now got around to watching Gamer's video. She is doing great. I also think that I learned something about teaching horses to cross puddles. I have gotten off and lead them through once or twice, but doing it over and over worked great. Smart move. She figured out that the puddle didn't go all the way to the bottom of the planet and out the other side. 

She really seems to be calm. My horse is extremely high strung in new situations even now after riding her for a good while. She certainly wasn't that calm for the first ride out. Or the first 50 rides out.


----------



## QOS

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance: 
:happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:

I get to ride!!! I am so excited!! I thought my dr. would say no - not yet. His office manager and I were talking just before he came into the room and she said he generally says no. She said that he is not a fan of motorcycles and horses - I guess he has seen plenty of injuries from them. She said if he says no to ask him if he will ever say yes. She said if he says probably not to do as Nancy said...ride when I feel like it. :lol:

He came in, said I was doing great - I had to do the push with my legs, feet, toes. Walked for him doing my heel to toe tin soldier walk and he said very good...see you in 4-6 months. I said ok...well, let's talk turkey first. He said "what kind of turkey?" and I said "horse turkey". He said "go ride and have a great summer...just DON'T fall off!!"

So excited. I had to feed the horses when I got home. Biscuit came in fast from the pasture but I am sure it is more the feed and the treats he has been getting but whatever it takes. :lol:

Going out tomorrow to put his saddle on him and ride a little bit in the arena and work with him. My cousin Kellie and I will be going for a ride Wednesday evening around 6:30 or so when it cools off maybe just a tad!!! Can't wait to add pictures to the thread of me RIDING instead of just pictures of The Biscuit! Thanks for the well wishes and prayers! They were certainly answered!


----------



## Celeste

That is awesome news Denise!!!!


----------



## greentree

QOS said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I get to ride!!! I am so excited!! I thought my dr. would say no - not yet. His office manager and I were talking just before he came into the room and she said he generally says no. She said that he is not a fan of motorcycles and horses - I guess he has seen plenty of injuries from them. She said if he says no to ask him if he will ever say yes. She said if he says probably not to do as Nancy said...ride when I feel like it. :lol:
> 
> He came in, said I was doing great - I had to do the push with my legs, feet, toes. Walked for him doing my heel to toe tin soldier walk and he said very good...see you in 4-6 months. I said ok...well, let's talk turkey first. He said "what kind of turkey?" and I said "horse turkey". He said "go ride and have a great summer...just DON'T fall off!!"
> 
> So excited. I had to feed the horses when I got home. Biscuit came in fast from the pasture but I am sure it is more the feed and the treats he has been getting but whatever it takes. :lol:
> 
> Going out tomorrow to put his saddle on him and ride a little bit in the arena and work with him. My cousin Kellie and I will be going for a ride Wednesday evening around 6:30 or so when it cools off maybe just a tad!!! Can't wait to add pictures to the thread of me RIDING instead of just pictures of The Biscuit! Thanks for the well wishes and prayers! They were certainly answered!


I called her and told her to tell you that!! You are welcome!

YAAAAAYYYY!!!! 

So HAPPY for you, Denise!!!!

Nancy


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yayy! I was hoping that you would get the green light. Just don't overdo it, OK?


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I get to ride!!! I am so excited!! I thought my dr. would say no - not yet. His office manager and I were talking just before he came into the room and she said he generally says no. She said that he is not a fan of motorcycles and horses - I guess he has seen plenty of injuries from them. She said if he says no to ask him if he will ever say yes. She said if he says probably not to do as Nancy said...ride when I feel like it.
> 
> He came in, said I was doing great - I had to do the push with my legs, feet, toes. Walked for him doing my heel to toe tin soldier walk and he said very good...see you in 4-6 months. I said ok...well, let's talk turkey first. He said "what kind of turkey?" and I said "horse turkey". He said "go ride and have a great summer...just DON'T fall off!!"
> 
> So excited. I had to feed the horses when I got home. Biscuit came in fast from the pasture but I am sure it is more the feed and the treats he has been getting but whatever it takes.
> 
> Going out tomorrow to put his saddle on him and ride a little bit in the arena and work with him. My cousin Kellie and I will be going for a ride Wednesday evening around 6:30 or so when it cools off maybe just a tad!!! Can't wait to add pictures to the thread of me RIDING instead of just pictures of The Biscuit! Thanks for the well wishes and prayers! They were certainly answered!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yippeeee!! Welcome back!!

Remember, if the Spanish Riding School can use treats to train the Lipizzan Stallions, so can we!


----------



## QOS

Thank everyone. I slept really late. My knee was freaking killing me from driving to Houston. Arthritis sucks. Heading out to the barn to train my Spanish Riding Horse Biscuit. Yep...he is a treat boy and I will now be telling people he is a Spanish Lipizzan !


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yep, he's a golden Lipizzan; very rare! LOL

*fun fact* The riders store the treats in their long coat tails; they do double duty as weights to keep the tails hanging down instead of flapping in the wind


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> You were there this weekend?? I was off this weekend...I thought you went last weekend?? Agh double drat :evil: I could have escaped from my two bored teens...and rode with y'all :-(
> 
> What about October Gunslinger? Do you want to ride in Talladega on the Yellowhammer Endurance ride? I'm going to crew for Lenyaproof on the 75 mile Thursday and ride the 10 mile fun ride Saturday.
> 
> I sprayed topical Benadryl all over the bite Greentree, I am just hoping it is not a spider bite.


We see what October brings. The 10 mile fun ride sounds....well.....fun. I think I'll pass all together on the 75 miler....


----------



## QOS

Woot!!!! I rode The Biscuit today and he couldn't have been a better angel. 

My barn manger held him while I mounted just to be careful. He was a doll. I got on with the tiniest of trouble getting my right leg over the cantle. Rode for 30 minutes at a walk. Did a lot of start, stop, backup. He side passed to right like a pro. So proud of him for that. He walked nice and slow - never tried speed up when not asked. Good boy! When I got off, Alison (she did some training with him when I first got him) held him and I had the tiniest issue getting my leg over the cantle. No problem sliding off BUT my feet are still numb and I can't tell when they are in the stirrups or not. 

Going riding with cousin tomorrow. Going to go slow and steady!


----------



## BlooBabe

QOS I'm so glad you can finally ride! I missed it but I was definitely sending you some prayers. 

My bleeding heart's got me in trouble again. A friend called me desperate for help when one of her boarders brought in a horse that was foundered in both fronts, with a knee the size of a cantaloupe, a terrible case of stomach ulcers, and a problem with his hip. He's also starting to get sores from laying down so much but I'm doing my best to keep him up. The vet came out and took x-rays and did a work up on him, the founder is fixable but it's going to take a lot of time and she thinks he's worth it if I put the time into him. The girl bought the horse after failing to buy a horse people would be jealous over on more than on occasion. She tends to buy horses that are way too much for her then sells them or gives them back when she gets too frustrated. Like this one, but she saw a video of him jumping and was amazed buy him. Any nut job with eyes could have seen there is something wrong with this horse, even if you knew nothing about horses. I'm so mad I'm such a softie! I just blew my chances of bringing Cowboy over here. With the amount of care Pretty Boy needs and the horses I've got for training I don't see much time for riding my immediate future. So get out there and take lots of pictures I'm trail riding vicariously through y'all all for a while.


----------



## LeynaProof

greentree said:


> Leyna, Sorry I missed that in-between post!
> 
> She is 6, almost 15 h, by The Apostolos, out of my wonderful mare who was by DZ Miekki. Mielkki was an open dressage champion, and bred well into his 30's.
> 
> She has a half sister, also Egyptian sired, doing endurance in CA.
> 
> She has great legs and feet, and a really easy long stride. I expect her to widen out as I get her going undersaddle. I am SLOW! Her move from Texas to KY was only her second time in the trailer, and she got right in at our overnight stop, too.
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested...Thanks!!
> 
> Nancy


 LOL! And i missed this post! I will take this info down and keep an eye out!


----------



## QOS

Thanks Bloo...I know God heard all of the prayers! Thanks to all who have said prayers for me. 

So sorry about this poor fellow. Hope his is on his way to recovery soon. Grrrrrr...hate to see animals abused or neglected. Poor old Biscuit was neglected and had been harshly treated. I am still dealing with the effects at times.


----------



## LeynaProof

On Sunday i took Dare out for his first away from home training ride and he did wonderful! Now this is a horse that , in my opinion was not even green broke, has never been out of the round pen till i got him! And i have been riding him on trails for 2 months but never with a group of horses. Well Sunday we trailered somewhere plus there was a group of horses and he did great! He was not jacked up or bad to mount, he was his usual self to mount, he did not even act like the group of horses bothered him. He was actually more interested in stopping to meet each horse than going forward. LOL


----------



## greentree

The trimmer is coming Saturday, and so I will have some conformation shots of Lucy then. I am hoping the rain will hold off so I can ride her today. 

QOS, I am SO glad you had a good safe ride! Have fun out on the trails!

BlooBabe, welcome to my life!! I have that Morgan that could no longer let live with 6" tall feet, trotting full out on the pavement 20 miles...
And my friend's horse, while she gets treatment for a brain tumor....

Leyna, that boy is AMAZING!!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

I wish it would not rain when I have a day off.


----------



## QOS

Leyna, he is a cutie!!!

Celeste, I agree....raining when I am not doing cakes is wrong.


----------



## QOS

Woo hoooooo!!!! I can add 1.8 miles to my yearly total now! Kellie and I got out to Tyrrell Park today to ride. The woods had some muddy spots and lots of hard dried ROUGH spots where hogs had gone through. Had to go around the pipe line in two spots, saw 3 little pigs and Biscuit and I played spider polo quiet successfully. Nearly got a face full of spiders several times as they can be hard to see in the late evening.

I didn't have any trouble mounting or dismounting today. I realized last night that my stirrups had been adjusted longer by the girl who was riding Biscuit and so yesterday when I rode I had a little bit of trouble getting on and off. My horse was an angel the entire ride which was wonderful. 

On the way home a man was broke down on the side of the road with a horse in the trailer and he flagged me down. I had to circle back around the highway and eventually loaded his horse and hauled him and his lady friend around the corner from my barn. The horse loaded up the ramp with just a little coaxing. She seemed to be a really sweet mare. 

Kellie and I are going tomorrow evening too. My back isn't bothering me at all but we were just walking. It felt good to be back in our woods riding. They need some attention though - lots of ROUGH spots and stickers. :-|


----------



## Celeste

I am so glad that you got to ride!!! "Spider polo." I love that term!

Unfortunately, the weather doesn't look good for the horse back riders in west central Georgia today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So glad you are back in the saddle Denise, and Biscuit looks beautiful! 

Looking forward to many more wild pig stories and spider polo! LOL 

Post a picture of those piggies


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy 4th of July everyone! 

We are rained out here in Bama too Celeste...I am not surprised cause every time I have a day off it rains :evil:


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> I am so glad that you got to ride!!! "Spider polo." I love that term!
> 
> Unfortunately, the weather doesn't look good for the horse back riders in west central Georgia today.


SE Tennessee and NW Georgia isn't the place to be riding this week either if you don't want to get wet....we've had over 5 inches this week just north of Chattanooga and expecting another 2 to 5 inches between now and Saturday.

We've had so many years in a row below normal on rainfall that having one above normal is probably a blessing.


----------



## Celeste

Our water tables were extremely low. We had a stream to dry up and came close to losing a pond. I was worried about our well too. So I can't complain about the rain. Just the timing. On the holidays..................


----------



## AnitaAnne

I agree, we need the rain, but I don't like the timing! Always on my day off :evil: I have seriously been thinking of trying to get on the opposite schedule, just because of the rain! I'd have to change departments to do it though. 

July 4th is one holiday that is never a riding one, too many fireworks going off. Unfortunately it usually lasts all week, and I have one dog so frightened I can't get her out from under things to even go outside. 

Plus it was most likely fireworks this past weekend that caused Drambuie to reinjure his back. I don't know this for a fact, but it is highly likely based on the way he panics when he hears them.


----------



## Celeste

We live miles from the fireworks celebrations. (They have put them off until Saturday night anyway.) My horses would probably get upset if there were fireworks going off close by; however, things going boom in the distance don't phase them. There are hunters and target shooters around here and they are used to it sounding like a war zone in November.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The city has moved in all around us, so kids & young adults are having celebrations all over the place. If it rains they just wait until the next day or two. 

The guns don't bother him anymore, but the fireworks with the bright flashes in the sky blow their minds. Some of the home fired ones are huge!


----------



## Celeste

I remember the kids shooting off some fireworks back in the cow pasture years ago and starting a minor stampede. I could see how the horses could go psycho from it.


----------



## greentree

My horses are bomb-proof. Literally. My neighbor across the street has a class 3 explosives license, and a fireworks company!! They shoot machine guns at bombs buried in the hill. badadadadada..BOOM!! 

It is a quiet country neighborhood in Southern Kentucky.

And it keeps on raining...

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> My horses are bomb-proof. Literally. My neighbor across the street has a class 3 explosives license, and a fireworks company!! They shoot machine guns at bombs buried in the hill. badadadadada..BOOM!!
> 
> It is a quiet country neighborhood in Southern Kentucky.
> 
> And it keeps on raining...
> 
> Nancy


Well that should help them not to get upset over minor things. :lol:


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> My horses are bomb-proof. Literally. My neighbor across the street has a class 3 explosives license, and a fireworks company!! They shoot machine guns at bombs buried in the hill. badadadadada..BOOM!!
> 
> It is a quiet country neighborhood in Southern Kentucky.


Methings you need to look up the dictionary definition of "quiet"


----------



## Celeste

jamesqf said:


> Methings you need to look up the dictionary definition of "quiet"


I think of our community as quiet as well. It is until the first week of November when deer season hits.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> My horses are bomb-proof. Literally. My neighbor across the street has a class 3 explosives license, and a fireworks company!! They shoot machine guns at bombs buried in the hill. badadadadada..BOOM!!
> 
> It is a quiet country neighborhood in Southern Kentucky.
> 
> And it keeps on raining...
> 
> Nancy


I'm going to ship Drambuie up to your place then. Are all your critters deaf? I would be.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm going to ship Drambuie up to your place then. Are all your critters deaf? I would be.


Huh???


----------



## QOS

Got to ride again yesterday for a little while. Duh...Kellie and I are a little short shipped on brains due to our fervor to ride...there were a bazillion people in the park yesterday. Some running all over with 4 wheelers and that is one thing that cranks The Biscuit up. His former owner used to chase him with one. Some guy running around the road that circles the lawn area for picnics on a LOUD motorcycle that looked like a dirt bike...kids screaming and bouncing a basketball on the covered court. Yeah ... lots of noise. Biscuit was a little more forward but good until we were coming back to the trailer and they were running around on that dang 4 wheeler. He became a giraffe and skittering just a little. I just dismounted. Not coming off no matter what! But, I was able to easily dismount and could walk so much better after riding. I walked the BEST I have walked since this all started walking him down the road across to the trailer.

Here is a little video of yesterday with me playing spider polo....you can't really see the webs but check out my crop when I am waving it around...hahahah...it is totally yellow from spider webs!

Contour | Stories | FILE0161


----------



## QOS

Oh...that was actually day before yesterday playing spider polo.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Huh???


Just kidding...unless you are looking for a useless horse! But you did say your horses are all bomb-proof, and Drambuie could use some bomb-proofing...


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Huh???


I am thinking that AnitaAnne wanted to desensitize her horses to all those bombs. It does sound like a good training plan. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

Denise, that "Spider Polo" video makes me glad that my horse doesn't mind riding behind other horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I am thinking that AnitaAnne wanted to desensitize her horses to all those bombs. It does sound like a good training plan. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Maybe Greentree is deaf from all the bombs? Should I speak a little LOUDER to her? :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Denise, that "Spider Polo" video makes me glad that my horse doesn't mind riding behind other horses.


Spider polo gives a whole new meaning to "trail clearing" :lol:


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> The city has moved in all around us, so kids & young adults are having celebrations all over the place. If it rains they just wait until the next day or two.
> 
> The guns don't bother him anymore, but the fireworks with the bright flashes in the sky blow their minds. Some of the home fired ones are huge!


Same here, lots of fireworks going off last night had the horses pretty spun up....the were still kind of jumpy this morning when we went down to stall them.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, Biscuit would be upset if I just started swinging stuff around his head IF I were on the ground. In the saddle, he doesn't care. Ugh....yesterday I was still pulling spider webs off of his bridle. 

Amy, yep...they are often level with our faces and you can't see them sometimes until you are right on them. GAAAA

He and Elan are big buddies. Kellie and I laughed at them yesterday when Elan got a big mouthful of huge leafy things. It was hanging out of his mouth and Biscuit helped himself to it, pulling it right out of Elans mouth. Kellie said Elan would have never allowed that from his pasture mates!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Celeste, Biscuit would be upset if I just started swinging stuff around his head IF I were on the ground. In the saddle, he doesn't care. Ugh....yesterday I was still pulling spider webs off of his bridle.
> 
> Amy, yep...they are often level with our faces and you can't see them sometimes until you are right on them. GAAAA
> 
> He and Elan are big buddies. Kellie and I laughed at them yesterday when Elan got a big mouthful of huge leafy things. It was hanging out of his mouth and Biscuit helped himself to it, pulling it right out of Elans mouth. Kellie said Elan would have never allowed that from his pasture mates!


Yucky! I hope they are not the biting kind of spiders...until I watched the video I thought you just had a few of the sticky webs to navigate. I didn't realize it was covered up in webs! I think you need a bigger net. Maybe then you be moving forward a bit as you play spider polo!

It finally stopped raining...time to go to work in an hour. Grrrrr


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Same here, lots of fireworks going off last night had the horses pretty spun up....the were still kind of jumpy this morning when we went down to stall them.


I'll be putting the horses in at night at least through the weekend cause people will still be setting them off. Especially cause it was raining. 

Maybe then life will return to normal. 

I boarded at one place that used the arena to set off fireworks on July 4th and New years eve. It was crazy. The horses all went nuts and they really didn't care a bit. 

In the morning I would go out early and collect all the trash, they always just left it there. I didn't want fireworks in my horse's hoof. Jeez. 

I left after they started using the arena to dump the manure from the stalls. Big piles of it. Crazy.


----------



## BlooBabe

Bloo's pretty bombproof but I don't like all the crowds in the summer. I live in a huge tourist trap so there are people everywhere. We use certain trails in the summer because they're not known and are quiet. There have been a lot of crazy things that happen with the horses are around the tourists. One year someone on a four wheeler purposely ran into Bloo thinking it would be funny to chase a horse on a four wheeler and someone stabbed another horse we were out with. It was pretty bad but the people out with us were cops. We've learned our lesson though and just avoid the better known trails. People tend to lose their minds around the holidays. I don't believe half of the things I've had to deal with because people think it's funny to mess with the horses.

Pretty Boy got a visit from the vet and farrier. He got some snazzy new shoes after his x-rays and seems to be doing a lot better on his diet. I put him in out with Bloo and a few other of our impossible to phase horses for the fireworks. He was nervous with all the explosions last night but when he realized none of the other horses were dying or freaking out he calmed down.


----------



## QOS

Amy, I was told these are Golden Orb spiders - hence the yellow web. There are also Banana spiders out there. Ugh...ran into bunches of them today when we rode. We got in a 2.3 mile ride today so I have a grand total of 101.9 miles :lol: 

I dropped my crop and my cousin and I debated me dismounting. I decided to go for it. I got off easily but then couldn't get back on. Walked a little ways til I found a downed log and got Biscuit to straddle it and I mounted up! I am seeing so much improvement in just this week since I started riding again. 

http://contour.com/stories/file0162--149/embed?map=false&width=960px&height=540px


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad that you didn't get stuck walking! Isn't that your new saddle that you didn't like anymore?


----------



## AnitaAnne

A sucessful mount & dimount on the trail, congrats on your improvement Denise. 

I was wrong about the end of the rains, it has been coming down almost non-stop since last night. I guess there was just a brief rest from it in the evenening. I am going to have to shove my dogs out the door before I leave for work, as they are refusing to go out even with their raincoats on...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Totally off topic, but I came across this video while hunting info on treeless saddles, amazing horsemanship, I just had to share


----------



## QOS

Celeste, that is my Allegany saddle. It is still for sale. I rode in Barry's Billy Cook the other day but it is so much heavier for me to lift. ugh.

I woke up this morning and my right leg felt almost normal and about 1/2 of my right foot felt so much better - not like it was bound and numb as it normally does. I have seem much improvement since I started riding this week. This morning I rasped Biscuit's front hooves. Didn't want to do all 4 and bend over that much. I did ok!!!  Went and walked in the water at the wellness center and about to go riding again today. Woot!!! working hard on getting better!:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise, there are scientific studies that show horses are excellent physical therapy devices.. so I hope your personal device continues to help you improve!!


Been an interesting holiday weekend for me, but at least I got some saddle time.

Thursday, we took a load of hay to a friend who runs a rescue. We had decided to make a day of it, so after unloading the hay, we loaded up some of the horses (though ones belonging to my friend, not the rescue) and went for a trail ride. It was hot as hell and the bugs were biting, but it was fun all the same.




















After the trail ride, I got to play in the arena and remember why the trail is so much better than going around in circles. :wink:






































On Friday morning, I got Dream out for a briefer-than-intended ride as it was simply so hot that I felt like I was frying (later found out the damned antibiotics I am taking make you extra-sensitive to the heat - so much for my telling the doctor that I didn't want anything that would interfere with my riding!! :evil. The bugs are also horrific and it doesn't seem to matter what sort of fly spray we use, those damned greenheads will bite anyway (they even were biting me right thru my tights). :shock:

After the ride, Gamer got a quick lesson on how to pony. She did fairly well, though was very distracted by the bugs (which I couldn't say I blamed her for).

Today was yard sale #2 (aka, make money to pay for Gamer's new saddle). While being at the sale all day was annoying, it was so damned hot that I wouldn't have been riding anyway (it was 88 by 10 am and insanely humid). We had hoped to ride this evening, but seeing as it was still in the 90s at 7pm, we said no way. Maybe tomorrow evening will be cooler!


----------



## Celeste

It has been raining off and on all weekend. Just as soon as I get the idea that I can get saddled up and ride, another storm comes in. Between storms, it is like a sauna outside. No riding for me so far this weekend.


----------



## greentree

Well, I nearly went back to change my post to EHHH???, but didn't, but that's what I meant. 

The hoof trimmer came this morning, so I can get Lucy cleaned up and get some decent pictures tomorrow, if the weather cooperates. We finally got our fireworks show tonight, since it has just been pouring for the past 2 days! 

Denise, that video is great! I have to get me one of those cameras so I can make everyone dizzy!!lol....I am really glad you are doing so well, and can get off and on on the trail! That other horse has a BEAUTIFUL head!! I love Biscuits purple accessories.

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Dawn, I have read up on it some and know some ladies here that do hippotherapy. It is working for me and I am grateful that I have my own little therapy horse!!

Nancy, I will be sure and tell Kellie you think her boy is gorgeous. Elan is a very nice horse - sweet as he can be and loves me! He gets out of his trailer and makes a bee line for me. LOL when we finish a ride he heads for my trailer. I spoil him just a tad with treats. He can be pretty dang stubborn if he chooses but all in all Elan is a doll. He and Biscuit are best buddies. 

We rode a little longer today by doing a figure 8 in the park. Still whapping spiders left and right but not as much as yesterday and Wednesday. There was a family reunion going on in the park and of course, the obligatory 4 wheeler. They were driving straight for us and Biscuit was going into giraffe mode. Thank God they stopped and I walked Biscuit up to it and gave the young kids a treat to give Biscuit. He decided maybe 4 wheelers weren't so bad if they dispense treats!

Contour | Stories | FI010164


----------



## BlooBabe

QOS I couldn't ride with all those webs. We've got caterpillar silk here and running into that will ruin my whole day. I can only imagine what a spider web would do. 

It's been way too hot to ride lately. For the past few days it's been in the 90's which should be illegal. The horses were sweating just standing around. Bloo is less than impressed with me having little time to ride and work him. He knocked over one of the people putting hay in the paddock and took off. Once he realized it was too hot to be an idiot he came back. It's supposed to rain the rest of the week but if it's not too bad I'll find time to go for a ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It has been raining off and on all weekend. Just as soon as I get the idea that I can get saddled up and ride, another storm comes in. Between storms, it is like a sauna outside. No riding for me so far this weekend.


Ditto
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> It has been raining off and on all weekend. Just as soon as I get the idea that I can get saddled up and ride, another storm comes in. Between storms, it is like a sauna outside. No riding for me so far this weekend.


Same here....I emptied the rain gauge yesterday morning about this time, and we've got 5 inches in it now.

We've had close to 12 inches for the week from Sunday to Sunday with another 1 to 2 inches forecast for today.

The good weather news is at least it's not sweltering hot and the temps are actually quite nice.....

Cranked out a couple of hundred 45 acp rounds on the Dillion last night....think I'll go to range today and work on my marksmanship.


----------



## Celeste

Seems like last year I asked the DH to pray for rain. I am going to see if he can retract that request.........


----------



## QOS

Kellie and I were supposed to ride this morning but it was raining at her house - hasn't rained here yet and it may or may not :evil:

We do need a little rain right now for the week but just some not a bunch. So sick of it raining! It messed up my ride this week! I have had a blast riding my horse this week and just in general working with him. I am hoping to get strong enough to mount from the ground - my legs are still stiff to a certain degree so that makes it harder :shock:

Bloo, I guess it was about 3 years ago we were riding in the woods and it was my first time in there with spiders. I was whacking away at them and a huge spider was attached to my crop and I was waving it back and forth trying to dislodge it and OMG the spider finally came off and landed with a splat on my cousins shirt on the hem line on the top of her leg. OMG she screamed like a little 4 year old girl. :twisted: She is scared to death of them. She said the guts stained her shirt :shock: Hahahahah last year she thought, mind you THOUGHT she had a spider on her and the next thing I knew she was stripping off her shirt and throwing at me to make sure there were no spiders on it. OMG had my camera been on it would have been a million dollar film. :lol:

Here is a still picture of one of the Spider Polo Opponents. I left this one alone as it was up higher and we could ride under it. And Nancy, Biscuit's new purple body brush...much softer than his other purple brush!


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG Denise that spider looks huge!! And ugly!! 

I would scream high & long if one of those things landed on me!!!

*shudder*


----------



## Celeste

The spider landing on your cousin reminds me of something that happened to my cousin. He was driving down the interstate in Atlanta traffic when a yellowjacket that had been in his car flew up his pants leg. It started stinging him. He pulled over into the emergency lane, jumped out of his car, danced around trying to get away, and pulled off his pants. When the nasty little bug finally flew off and quit tormenting him, he took the time to look around him. There was a state patrolmen with his blue lights flashing pulled in behind him. Traffic had almost stopped as people stared at the crazy man that was dancing and stripping off his pants beside the highway. He actually was able to talk the officers out of arresting him by showing them the stings on his leg.


----------



## QOS

Amy, we have seen some huge spiders out there and a nest with over 30 in it. Most of them were little but still --- ugh....glad we didn't have to clear that one out before proceeding. Playing spider polo has helped me with my quick stop skills and side passing. Helps Biscuit too. He will side pass nicely to the right. Not so much to the left!

Celeste, glad the poor fellow didn't get a ticket. Sounds like he'd been through enough!!! I bet y'all haven't let him live that down.


----------



## greentree

That THANG looks bigger than the HORSE!!!!

We don't have those here....nope, don't miss 'em. 

Boy, am I turning into a WHINER....it hit 90 today...started thinking it felt hot. Sorry, y'all.

Drove the pair, that was it. Down the road, so it was shady. Whiner.

Nancy


----------



## BlooBabe

My friend and I went out riding a few months ago and saw a decent sized spider in a web about face level. We were riding side by side and both of us dismounted to avoid it before our horses even knew what was going on. We decided the ride was over and our skin was crawling all the way back to the barn. Our poor horses thought they were going to die and were wide eyed looking at everything like it was going to attack us. QOS You deserve a medal for riding with those things. If I were in your situation with the spider on the crop, I would have called it a loss as my first instinct with spiders on things is to throw it. 

We're getting rain and thunder all week. Bloo cracked his hoof on his little romp and made it worse doing something yesterday. So no riding till the farrier comes out. He was just out the other day to do a trim and put Pretty Boy's shoes on. I thought about apprenticing under him and get back into farrying but I love him too much to not have him come around.


----------



## Roadyy

Back work after a week's worth of water logged vacation time. Couple of families from church had their homes flooded Thursday. 

I didn't get a single opportunity to ride with all the projects I had to try and get done during the very small windows between down pours.


Denise it is awesome to see you are riding again and having such a great time at it.


----------



## QOS

Bloo...that must be one cute farrier!!!

As for a medal for riding with spiders - I am not really afraid of spiders. Now having said that, if it were flying roaches all freaking bets would be off. My big backside wouldn't be ANYWHERE near places with flying roaches. Or if it were mice/rats. OMG I would run over my little granddaughter to get away from them. I am scared stiff of them.

There was a big roach crawling up and down the cedar wood behind the baptistry during a sermon. It would go up one side, around the baptistry, up the other. THEN it started flying back and forth. I couldn't hear what Uncle Ricardo (not really my uncle) was preaching about because I was concentrating on that freaking roach. I was up at the front. I thought if it had landed on me I would lose all religion in church and cuss up a blue streak getting away from it. It flew over to one of the big girders that held up the cathedral ceiling and was crawling up it. Uncle Ricardo's wife, Aunt Virginia, being the smart chick she is, took her shoe and killed it. aaaaahhhhhhhh...relief. I could relax and enjoy the sermon than!


----------



## Roadyy

We get some of those setting up over the trails here too.


----------



## BlooBabe

I don't mind spider's when they're not on me. I won't go out of my way to kill them or even kill them if they're wandering through. When they're on me or something I'm holding I go into survivalist mode and it's either the spider or me. 
I have to agree about roaches. They're the only thing worse than bees and spiders in my books. I don't think we've got flying roaches up here, and I don't want to know if we do because I'd give up trail riding is I had to deal with spiders and roaches.


----------



## Celeste

Bloo, you might want to stay up north. I can't remember going on a trail ride except in winter when we didn't get a spider or two in our hair.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Bloo, you might want to stay up north. I can't remember going on a trail ride except in winter when we didn't get a spider or two in our hair.


It is really shocking to be hit in the face with a massive web from a wolf spider. :shock: They spin webs 10' high. 

I see flying roaches too. Horrible big flying roaches. 

Save yourself Bloo, stay up north!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> It is really shocking to be hit in the face with a massive web from a wolf spider. :shock: They spin webs 10' high.
> 
> I see flying roaches too. Horrible big flying roaches.
> 
> Save yourself Bloo, stay up north!


I really haven't had a lot of roaches fly by out on the trail. They are pretty bad about waiting for you at the barn or worse yet, getting in the house.

At least I don't need to shovel snow in the winter.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I really haven't had a lot of roaches fly by out on the trail. They are pretty bad about waiting for you at the barn or worse yet, getting in the house.
> 
> At least I don't need to shovel snow in the winter.


You're right Celeste, they mainly are out at night, so I tend to see them at the barn...I jump out of my skin when I see them though! Repulsive critters!


----------



## QOS

ugh...hate roaches. so glad that at the barn it is uber clean so we don't have roaches or rodents. There is an automatic fly spray system and the barn staff keep the poop picked up in the front barns/paddocks. Sure makes a difference in the critters!!


----------



## jamesqf

Tell you what: I'll gladly trade your spiders for the deer flies we've been getting around here this year. Yeah, even if you throw in a few roaches.


----------



## QOS

Sorry James...we have those nasty deer flies here if you are talking about those kinda yellow jet fighter looking flies. OMG I ran into a bunch of them last year and they were swarming Biscuit. Those rascals hurt when they bite!


----------



## Celeste

I actually rarely see any barn roaches since we got this "bug patrol". The rooster eats all kind of bugs.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad to hear of your riding adventures w/Biscuit now that you are back to riding. Sounds like it is helping w/the PT and of course the mental help is a given.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, does the rooster eat the cute kitten too?


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, does the rooster eat the cute kitten too?


No, actually the kitten has taken over my house now. 

He tried to jump on one of the big barn cats, but the cat jumped back and sent the old rooster running. I wish we had that on video.:lol::lol:


----------



## BlooBabe

Honestly I'll take the snow over big spiders/web and flying roaches. The only pest we've got around the barn are rabbits. Those little ******s get into the paddock, befriend the horses, and stick around forever. The barn cats won't go in the paddocks with the horses so the rabbits go in at feeding to get a free meal and are safe from the cats.


----------



## QOS

LOL just goes to show you it is whatever you are used to. Don't want to shovel snow!!!

Cacowgirl...thanks! It is helping.

Celeste - what a cute little Barred Rock rooster! My grandma had some chickens with one of those roosters. OMG he attacked me when I was about 12. Grandma had said to take a tomato stick with me to collect the eggs. OMG he kept flying at me over and over - I was teeing off with him the best I could and screaming like a banshee. Grandma came and kicked his butt for me...but I did break two of his little spikes on his comb. My younger sister Lisa used to just crack up over that story...I thought it was less funny. :-x


----------



## Celeste

This one has not attacked me, but he did jump on the DH. He had a bucket of water in his hand and soaked him down. He hasn't bothered anybody since then. He follows me around hoping for a handout. He loves horse food and dog food. He's not too impressed with chicken food and prefers not to eat it.


----------



## QOS

LOL Celeste he was a quick learner!!! 

My dad used to have game cocks and hens....to the tune of about 60 in individual pens. I had to feed them everyday in return for a horse. Dang...Daddy had coonhounds or beagles depending on what kind of hunting he was into at the moment. Used to feed all of his critters. He went out of town when I was around 22 or so. I was bending down filling water buckets and DANG :evil: I got zapped on the head with his hot wire. OMG my dad had a sick sense of humor - he thought that was hilarious!


----------



## Roadyy

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, does the rooster eat the cute kitten too?



I had a gutter mind when I read this..



Celeste said:


> No, actually the kitten has taken over my house now.
> 
> He tried to jump on one of the big barn cats, but the cat jumped back and sent the old rooster running. I wish we had that on video.:lol::lol:


I am glad you got to respond before I let my un-sanctified thoughts escape.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, you are being bad.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite the temperatures feeling like I have been transported south to live with Denise, I have gotten some saddle time in!

Took Dream out both yesterday and today. It was hot as hell, grossly humid, and the bugs are simply god-awful. Tried riding with a flymask on her today, so at least her head wasn't bleeding when we were done. I was tempted to try to find one for myself, as the ******s were even biting me thru the vents in my helmet!!

The logging roads that had been impassable are open again, but what had been lovely footing is now left looking like this:










Better than not being able to use the trails at all I guess, but pretty frustrating. My DH isn't sure how they got away with logging the area and not reseeding everything!

Today I went the opposite direction and braved the jungle trails. Ironically, the bugs got wiped away by the foliage we had to go thru, so bushwhacking was almost comfortable (at least until the next blasted sticker bush). Still had a climb to contend with though.











After finishing with Dream, I got on Gamer! This was ride #5. I got quite a bit of trot and even some canter!!











2013 mileage
...
07/04/13 opal 4.62 miles 4.5 mph 478.67 total miles
07/05/13 dream 9.03 miles 5.3 mph 487.7 total miles
07/09/13 dream 14.41 miles 6.2 mph 502.11 total miles
07/10/13 dream 11.78 miles 7.0 mph 513.89 total miles
07/10/13 gamer 3.0 miles 4.1 mph 516.89 total miles


----------



## QOS

come down in the winter when it is too cold up there Dawn. Dreams will love it at the ranch. All of the horses look just like her!


----------



## RiverBelle

Well, I haven't been able to post anything for a while after my mare passed away, and because I couldn't enjoy a good trail ride I didn't even check up on the thread... I was have been too jealous! But looky what I got!

View attachment 228378


On the 5th of July, I was able to purchase my new horse Cowboy! He is a 16 year old QH/Standard cross (Or so I am guessing...) This was actually the very first horse I bought without any help from my dad! So he is really all mine, 100%. 

But, we have gone for one ride since I got him, and have been on a couple walks down the road. He is the perfect gentleman, except for when he likes to step on my feet when we are walking. Lol.

But, expect many more updates on mine and Cowboy's rides! 

View attachment 228386


View attachment 228394


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congrats RB! He's a handsome fellow.


----------



## BlooBabe

Congrats RiverBelle on the new horse. It's always exciting to buy them on your own. 

Bloo's crack got worse so he's booted for the time being. It's been humid and threatening to rain for days but hasn't so it's been ground work and manners for Pretty Boy.
We've having our semi annual sheath cleaning barbecue today. My BO has a sick sense of humor and grills hot dogs and potatoes while we clean sheaths. Then we leave on Saturday for a camping trip. I'm going to use my cousins' farrier to sand down the crack some more than putty it and keep Bloo booted. Hopefully that will keep him sound for the trip. I'm hoping for another 100-200 miles but it's supposed to rain so there might not be much riding beyond out pack in and out.


----------



## LeynaProof

Did not get to ride at all on my 4 day weekend for 4th of July because of all the rain. It rained all 4 days all day and hard! It has rained on and off all week and guess what? Rain is in the forecast for this weekend. Boy am i gonna be a ball of joy this weekend if i don't get to get out and ride my horses. Bella has horrible rain rot. Started putting MTG on it, so it should start clearing up. I did get some awesome pictures of all the ponies this week after work when it was not raining. And boy can Dare trot! The stride length he has is crazy. I love it! I like to trot more than canter, so i love a horse that can trot. 

This was the horses and me playing chase. This is the first time i have played chase with them since Dare came, so at first he is like, "Why is the crazy lady chasing us!?" Lol. But then he chilled out after he realized the other horses were playing with me. Now we have 48 acres, so they could get away from me if they wanted but they stay near me. They will run circles around me and stop, look at me and snort and wait for me to chase them again. Dare was really getting into it! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats RiverBelle! You picked a nice looking Cowboy, many happy trails to you!

Bloo, what a party, so sorry I missed it :lol: Nothing better than getting together with friends to clean some sheaths...and eat hotdogs :rofl:


Lenya, we are suffering through daily rain too. Every day I am off, rain. The horses are a soggy mess. But I worry there will be no hay with all this rain. It has to stop for a while so hay can be cut. And so we can all ride! Jeez.


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> Congrats RiverBelle! You picked a nice looking Cowboy, many happy trails to you!
> 
> Bloo, what a party, so sorry I missed it :lol: Nothing better than getting together with friends to clean some sheaths...and eat hotdogs :rofl:
> 
> 
> Lenya, we are suffering through daily rain too. Every day I am off, rain. The horses are a soggy mess. But I worry there will be no hay with all this rain. It has to stop for a while so hay can be cut. And so we can all ride! Jeez.


I know! Everything is flooding here in the panhandle of FL. And i guess i missed Bloo's picture? I can't see it. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

The rain is getting ridiculous here in the Florida panhandle. I had to move Trusty up to the other barn where it is a little more level ground and dryer. His stall at our barn is 4" deep in water and muck after this last rain. My barn is on a slant and a lot of wash comes off the other pasture, down the hall and on both sides. His stall in our barn was the last one and is now too nasty for him. There are 2 stalls at the other barn so I can easily rotate him between them to keep the stalls managed easier.


I'm ready for him to be healed enough to go back out with the others since he has gotten bad at cribbing again with being stuck in the stall. Albeit, it is mainly while eating that he does it. I don't see him doing it any other time. I guess it's like having a smoke after a meal.. Least that was how I was when I smoked.


----------



## Celeste

It didn't rain today yet! It is only 82 degrees with 62% humidity. We rode for 2.8 miles. It was extremely wet, and the mud sucked a shoe off of each of the horses. I guess I would have been better off staying home. Dang it. I'll call the farrier when I finish feeding all the animals.

*70.4 total*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah, no rain today so here I am in Atlanta at six flags with the kids instead of riding. Grrr. Roady I have the same problem with stalls, they are all flooded from the rain coming down the hill. I wasn't going to admit to having dirty stalls, but ithey r a mess. I feel bad cause the horses are normally so neat, putting their poo in one corner, well except for messy Drambruie.


----------



## Roadyy

None of mine are accustomed to being in the stall long term and apparently have no clue how to pick a spot to keep all the nasty out of their way.:?

Trusty is bad about pulling hay out the net and letting it drop to the floor. It is still clean where it drops at, but he refuses to eat it once it hits the ground. Now it doesn't bother him to eat hay off the ground at the end of a roll, so I don't know what is twisted in his thinking..:lol:

I tried so hard to keep his stall clean and dry to the point I was going through 6 bags of shavings every week and that was no longer enough with all the rain coming in adding to his wetting. I went through a full 50# bag of lime trying to keep the stall sanitary for Boo and now him. 

I am hoping to get a couple of rolls of left over 3/8" rubber gasket material, we keep here at work, to put down in the stalls to help. Just have to be patient with the small sections until I know they are big enough to reach across the stall.


----------



## AnitaAnne

That sounds just like me Roady! Multiply those bags x 4 stalls, then it was so deep in there my boots were getting sucked off! Nothing like stepping barefoot into a pile of manure!! Gaaa. I have to put the horses in to eat separate or Chivas would take it all & explode! Code Brown on the water park!!!! Girls r mad.lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG Leyna what a super fabulous trot! Dressage potential for sure if u want to cross train that firery fellow


----------



## Roadyy

That is exactly why I put mine in to eat. Jems would run them off after finishing hers..I doubt she would even bother finishing hers to go run them off theirs just so she can make sure they aren't getting something better than her.:lol:

Her and Little Man do it to Boo and Doc with the hay ring and multiple piles of hay around the pasture.


----------



## RiverBelle

Hey all! I thought I would let you in on this funny story before I went out to ride and get some more pretty pictures.

Last night, I thought I would take Cowboy out for a walk and get him out and about since I had been gone for 4 days. The neighbor has a couple little girls and last time I took my Cowboy for a walk down the road, the dad stopped me and wanted to take a couple pictures of him to send to his girls. Well, last night I saw a couple kids playing over in his pool and I thought I would wake him over there for the girls to see and pet. So we walk over there and I hear a girl yell "Horsey!!!" And come running. Then another girl. And another. And another. And another. By the time all the kids come from around the side of the house, there was at least TEN KIDS petting and loving on Cowboy.

I was trying to keep an eye on them all, telling them to pet him on the neck or on his nose and not get around his back legs. There was a little boy, probably about 5 in his swimming trunks, that was standing next to him and petting him on his neck. Well, just like anyone else that would be hassled by ten kids, Cowboy was getting irritated, and decided to paw at the ground. And just my luck, the 5 yr old kid got his foot pawed. The kid fell to the ground, wasn't crying but it obviously didn't feel good. I was like "OMG, are you okay?!" The kid never said anything.

Then here comes daddy from around the corner.

I'm thinking, "Oh man, I'm about to get cussed out by this man" and he wasn't a little man either. He was pretty big and looked like he could ring my neck pretty easy, lol! He comes walking up to me and Cowboy and he looks down at the kid and says "You're fine." and hands Cowboy a piece of watermelon!

I was so thankful that I didn't get yelled at! But the kid bounced right back up and started petting Cowboy again, so he wasn't hurt. And all the kids went into the house and got small pieces of watermelon to give him. But most kids just put it on the ground for him - they didn't want to get horse slobber on them, haha. Cowboy ended up liking those kids pretty good after he got his treats and started nosing at their hands wanting more.  So, everything ended up being fine, lol!

Here's a pretty picture of cowboy on our walk









Happy Trails everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

The past week has been a bit nutty. The weather has been all over the place (from monsoonal rains to blazingly hot and humid again), which made getting saddle time when I wasn't working a challenge. I worked on Saturday, so had to look longingly out the window at the one day it was actually pleasant outside.

We got the boys out Saturday night, testing the lights we intend to use during the Vermont ride once its dark. They worked as we hoped they would (yay), so here is hoping we are still riding once night falls!

Yesterday we took our second cutting of hay (or the first cutting in the case of one field we didn't have time to cut the first time and hadn't been able to since cause of the rain). Not only was it hot as hell, but the universe thought we needed the challenge of breaking equipment as an added bonus. A job that should have taken roughly 4 hours took almost 7. :-(

After dinner, I was able to convince DH to go for a ride so I could get Gamer out. She continues to amaze me. She led the majority of the way, despite the fact that 80% of the trail was new. She went through the tiny creek that was an issue the first time without hesitation and waded thru a bunch of mud with little fuss. Only time I got off was when I dropped something (and even then she happily walked up beside the guard rail so I could clamber back on). Got walk, trot, canter with no issues. It was even heading for dark by the time we got back and she didn't bat an eye at going thru the dark woods.

posing in her new Taylored Tack:










of course i can stand here mom, just get on already!










wishing we could take a dip










enjoying the sunset










Gamer's 2nd trail ride - YouTube

 :clap: 


Today I got Dream out, intentionally training in the heat knowing our next ride (the first weekend of august) is a tough one known for big climbs and bad heat and humidity. It was already in the mid-80s with fog when I left the barn at 8am and it was mid-90s and the sun was blazing when we returned 25 miles and 3400 feet of climb later. Can it be fall now?!











2013 mileage
...
07/09/13 dream 14.41 miles 6.2 mph 502.11 total miles
07/10/13 dream 11.78 miles 7.0 mph 513.89 total miles
07/10/13 gamer 3.0 miles 4.1 mph 516.89 total miles
07/13/13 george 1.62 miles 3.9 mph 518.51 total miles
07/14/13 gamer 4.91 miles 3.6 mph 523.42 total miles
07/15/13 dream 25.82 miles 7.0 mph 549.24 total miles


----------



## Celeste

I just can't believe Gamer!! What a horse!


----------



## QOS

Gamer is just a living doll!!! She is going to be phenomenal!!!

We rode Saturday at Tyrrell for the 2.3 ride we do around the park. Each time the riding is easier on me and Biscuit is behaving like we NEVER stopped riding. We went down the "little trail" with me swatting at spiders and I said "OMG look at that! That is disgusting" and I was talking about this HUGE spider in front of me. Kellie was agreeing with me or so I thought - she was actually commenting on the disgusting page of porn taped to the dang tree. OMG we are talking hard core stuff. We took it down and kept going only to find more pages dropped on the trail. I told Kellie it looked like someone's repulsive treasure hunt. 

The trail we were on is right off of the main road of the park and at one time there was a MAJOR problem with people using the park as a hook up for liaisons of the very unsavory type that can get you arrested and fired from your job when you are an elementary school principle and a married man. :evil: 

We finished our ride and my horse was just a doll. I am able to get on and get off with no trouble. I did call the police to report the disgusting pictures as this is a walking trail and last week we encountered a family with little kids walking out there :shock: not something I'd want my kids to see. 

I rode Biscuit today in the arena for the first time riding completely by myself. No one there to hold him to get on or off. We went into the big arena and did some walking, jogging, backing up, side passing. He did stumble once and dang...I thought we were both going to hit the dirt. 

I opened the gate, turned him and sidepassed through the gate, backed him up (he has a few issues normally with that!) and latched the gate from the saddle. He backed up immediately and without fuss. It is amazing what a few treats will do for The Biscuit!


----------



## Roadyy

It is so great to hear of your rides again. I can only imagine how much better it is to experience them again.


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> OMG Leyna what a super fabulous trot! Dressage potential for sure if u want to cross train that firery fellow


Thank you! I just love his trot! I don't know about the dressage, going around a ring just sounds boring. No offense to the people that like doing it. It just does not sound like it would hold my attention, but then i have never tried it so i can't really say i wouldn't like it now can i? :lol:

I did 10 miles with him on Saturday and 11 miles with him on Sunday and he was not tired at all even with the heat so we are making progress in the conditioning area. He is still a brat about mounting. He hates everything about it and i can't figure out how to make it easier for him. He knows i am not going to hurt him, but it's like he just reverts back to whatever made him terrified of someone getting on his back. As soon as i am on though, he relaxes and eats grass before i ask him to walk on. I think it's just going to be time that makes him realize there is nothing to be scared of. At least he does not bolt anymore. He is awesome for dismounting now. Which is a relief. I would rather put up with the moving around and all of that when i am getting on than when i am getting off. His first ride is coming up in November! So excited!


----------



## QOS

Roaddy, it is wonderful to be able to ride again. They still have the pipeline going through the park and as soon as they are out of there, I will start riding by myself in the woods again. I want to go when others can't because of work schedules and Biscuit and I used to make that ride on a regular basis alone. 

Leyna, sounds like y'all are doing great. Hopefully, over time, he will settle down on the mounting. When I first got Biscuit he was walking off before I could get my butt set in the saddle. If we were in the arena it was 10 times worse. I understand that he used to be ran into the ground in an arena doing barrels, poles, etc. so he would be a little nervous in there. Over time that has faded. LOL lots of treats, lots of rides, etc. and he has stopped all of that foolishness. Occasionally he will want to walk off before I actually ask for it when I mount. I firmly stop him and make him stand still for 10 seconds each and every time I get on and he has pretty much got the message - don't move til she says so!


----------



## Roadyy

Leyna, I have seen several trainers that will hop around with one foot in the stirrup when the horse starts moving while trying to mount. They remove their foot from the stirrup once the horse stops so the horse learns that moving keeps the pressure on and staying still is less work. I don't know if you have tried that, but thought it might help.


----------



## LeynaProof

Roadyy said:


> Leyna, I have seen several trainers that will hop around with one foot in the stirrup when the horse starts moving while trying to mount. They remove their foot from the stirrup once the horse stops so the horse learns that moving keeps the pressure on and staying still is less work. I don't know if you have tried that, but thought it might help.


Yes, i tried that. It made it worse. He is not trying to be bad or anything and he knows what ho means. And he knows he is not supposed to move, but when i go to swing my leg over he just freaks out well, i cannot really say he freaks out anymore. Now a days he wants to walk off and turn around. It's my legs he is so scared of. When i let one of my legs hand out of the stirrup while riding he used to bolt sideways away from it, now he has gotten to where he just keeps an eye and ear on the hanging leg. I think it is going to be time that helps. Like QOS said years of getting on. Wait till i do his first 50 mile ride and i have to get on for the last 12 miles. He will probably say, ' I don't care anymore! You are crazy!" Lol.


----------



## LeynaProof

QOS said:


> Roaddy, it is wonderful to be able to ride again. They still have the pipeline going through the park and as soon as they are out of there, I will start riding by myself in the woods again. I want to go when others can't because of work schedules and Biscuit and I used to make that ride on a regular basis alone.
> 
> Leyna, sounds like y'all are doing great. Hopefully, over time, he will settle down on the mounting. When I first got Biscuit he was walking off before I could get my butt set in the saddle. If we were in the arena it was 10 times worse. I understand that he used to be ran into the ground in an arena doing barrels, poles, etc. so he would be a little nervous in there. Over time that has faded. LOL lots of treats, lots of rides, etc. and he has stopped all of that foolishness. Occasionally he will want to walk off before I actually ask for it when I mount. I firmly stop him and make him stand still for 10 seconds each and every time I get on and he has pretty much got the message - don't move til she says so!


Lol. Dare knows not to move, but that flight instinct kicks in and he can't help it. Poor baby. I think when he was abused he must have been kicked also because of how scared he is of my legs/feet. And i think just like you said, As the days go by with constant riding he will get better and better. That's what wet saddle pads are all about! I can't stand people that sour a horse out on a sport. Poor Biscuit. I used to run barrels on my QH, but he loved to run them. I also did other things with him, so i didn't make him hate it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaProof said:


> Yes, i tried that. It made it worse. He is not trying to be bad or anything and he knows what ho means. And he knows he is not supposed to move, but when i go to swing my leg over he just freaks out well, i cannot really say he freaks out anymore. Now a days he wants to walk off and turn around. It's my legs he is so scared of. When i let one of my legs hand out of the stirrup while riding he used to bolt sideways away from it, now he has gotten to where he just keeps an eye and ear on the hanging leg. I think it is going to be time that helps. Like QOS said years of getting on. Wait till i do his first 50 mile ride and i have to get on for the last 12 miles. He will probably say, ' I don't care anymore! You are crazy!" Lol.


Time will help, and maybe a treat? I had an ex-barrel racer that took off the minute I came near his side once the saddle was on. I would walk up, wait till he was still, give him a treat, walk away. We did this for a while, each time he had to wait longer in the mounting process for his treat. 

When we were to the point I could get on and he would turn his head for a treat while standing still, then I could ride. Worked like a charm

Dressage is not so bad, I used to ride & compete a lot, more fun for sure when you have a talented horse that can place well. I use Dressage training to teach the basics. Can you see how fun it would be to show off Dare's fabulous trot? You would have some folks drooling...

I've never tried to head right for the trails on a beginer horse like Dawn is doing with Gamer, I am facinated by their progress and Dawn's method!


----------



## Painted Horse

A few minutes of Friday's ride. I was leading a group of young people from Hoofbeats to healing. We got 12 miles on Friday and 6 miles on Saturday


----------



## RiverBelle

painted horse - That ride looks great! I can't wait until I can get a trailer and start getting out on the trails. Riding on the roads is just too hot! I need to be in the shade! 

Leyna - I would think that your horse would get used to that leg flying around his back with time.  If mine ever had a problem with me getting on them, it went away after a while once they realized that leg wasn't going to eat them.

Cowboy and I have gone on a 30 minute ride yesterday and a 1 hour and 30 minute ride today! Yesterday, it wasn't that bad out. It was hot but it wasn't to the point where I thought it was too much. Cowboy was ready to run and go, so I figure he was doing fine. He rode down the road just a bit to see how he acted with the cars. He did just fine, then we went riding around my lower pasture. The grass is grown up some because we are going to cut it this fall for hay. Well, my first horse RiverBelle is buried down there and all over her grave at Passion Flowers! Everywhere!! And only on her grave. I got a smile out of it. 









There were also a bunch of pretty orange flower/weed/things growing along the side of the pasture. It reminded me just how much beauty can be found in the places around you when you are really looking. Oh, and there were plenty of chigger plants too.









Today, we got out and rode early in the morning, but we still didn't get done in time before the heat really set in. I am so sun burnt, it hurts to just breath, lol! Cowboy and I were able to ride about a mile down the road and back, and then we did some heavy hill work at the bottom of the property. We finished with a couple laps around the house, trying to get him to stay in a nice slow gait. But with him being a pacer, no matter how slow he goes, his gait is REALLY hard to ride, worse than the worse QH trot I have ever rode! But by the time we were done, he had a good sweat going, as did I, and after we cooled down a bit, we both got a good cool down from the hose.

But here are a couple pictures. 

































Sorry the pictures are so big, heh.


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> When I first got Biscuit he was walking off before I could get my butt set in the saddle.


My friend's horse does the same thing, starts walking off just as soon as she has her foot in the stirrup and puts her weight on it. It's not like he's scared or anything, though, just figures it's time to go. Ellie is a bit better: she waits until I have my butt in the saddle, and am bending down to get my right foot in the other stirrup. Guess she figures I need the agility training


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> Time will help, and maybe a treat? I had an ex-barrel racer that took off the minute I came near his side once the saddle was on. I would walk up, wait till he was still, give him a treat, walk away. We did this for a while, each time he had to wait longer in the mounting process for his treat.
> 
> When we were to the point I could get on and he would turn his head for a treat while standing still, then I could ride. Worked like a charm
> 
> Dressage is not so bad, I used to ride & compete a lot, more fun for sure when you have a talented horse that can place well. I use Dressage training to teach the basics. Can you see how fun it would be to show off Dare's fabulous trot? You would have some folks drooling...
> 
> I've never tried to head right for the trails on a beginer horse like Dawn is doing with Gamer, I am facinated by their progress and Dawn's method!


I do use treats. I have turned him into quite the cookie monster. Haha! He used to be terrified of me when i would get up on the mounting block and that's when i started feeding him cookies and i would even stand up there and hold his bowl while he ate his dinner. I have been giving him the treats while mounting since i found out how terrified he was of the mounting and me being on the mounting block. I have honestly tried everything! I think patience and wet saddle pads are going to do him the best.  And i can give him plenty of both!

I think Dressage would be fun to take lessons in. It is just so expensive around here. Lol. Yes, Dawn is doing a great job with Gamer! I like following them two also.


----------



## Painted Horse

jamesqf said:


> My friend's horse does the same thing, starts walking off just as soon as she has her foot in the stirrup and puts her weight on it. It's not like he's scared or anything, though, just figures it's time to go. Ellie is a bit better: she waits until I have my butt in the saddle, and am bending down to get my right foot in the other stirrup. Guess she figures I need the agility training


That is purely training, or rather the lack of it.

Take 15 minutes and teach your horse to stand until you ask it to go.

Now I'll admit, if my horse gets left behind. Especially if we have been booking and my hat blows off for example and the others keep going, He is a handful to remount. But in most cases, where other horses are waiting to move off. I insist that he stand still until I ask for him to move.

I need to work on the "Hey I'm getting left behind" mounts


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> Take 15 minutes and teach your horse to stand until you ask it to go.


I would if I knew how. The strange thing here is that once I'm on and settled, she has no problem standing if I tell her to, and likewise when stopping during a ride. I just can't figure out how to effectively communicate the "don't move off 'till I tell you" idea to her.


----------



## Painted Horse

Just don't finish getting on till she stands. Every time you start to mount and she moves, drop back to the ground and make her start over.

Position her up, collect a rein, maybe even slightly tip her head toward you. As you start to mount, if she starts to move off, pull her head on around and either stand in the stirrup ( don't throw a leg over) or drop back down.

They learn real fast that if they stand still, you will finish mounting. If they move, you repeat.

Once in the saddle, Don't GO. sit for a minute fiddle with your tack, put on some gloves, drink a bottle of water. Every time she tries to walk off. Lift the reins, I'd even back her up to where you started. Don't allow any forward motion until you ask her to go forward. Your horse should understand a Go Forward signal. And she should ignore any other movement of you messing with tack or getting things settled.

I used to do NATRC competitive trail rides and judges would ding me points because my horses would move as I mounted. Once I decided I didn't want to loose any more points and spent 15 minutes a couple days in a row. Problem was solved.


----------



## Painted Horse

I even went a step farther one summer. I taught my horses when I raise my arm, that I wanted them to side pass over to me. I could stand on a rock, log, fence rail etc and hold my arm up. Horses would side pass over to me. I would mount from the stump or what ever I was standing on.

I taught this by holding the lead rope in my left hand and using a whip/carrot stick in my right had and tapping the far side of the hip until the horse moved toward me. At first it was just a movement or lean in my direction, as they learned what I wanted, they started taking steps over, Soon I got rid of the whip and just held my arm up over their back, like I was reaching the whip across. Now I can just hold my arm up.

As with all things horsey, Teach this on both side. It comes in really handy on the trail. If for nothing else than to get the horses attention and get him obeying your queues and stop worrying about what going on around him.

If you get them focused on stuff like this, they forget about moving off and learn to wait for your queues. Something else to try is to mount and them just practice your lateral flexes on both side for 5 or 6 flexes before asking them to move forward. The horse start expecting that you will flex him every time before you move forward. He will almost start flexing himself as soon as you mount instead of heading for the trail.


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse I would like to give that a try with The Biscuit!!! He is pretty dang smart and picks things up quickly. BUT...he is also extremely hard headed at times so I don't know if this will be one of the things he picks up quick!!!


----------



## Painted Horse

Just be really consistent with your tapping and release ( stop tapping) at the slightest give. After the horse figures it out, You can ask for bigger gives. Once they learn to move away from the tapping, you can start to teach them to move just by raising your arm.


I was surprised at how fast they learn this. It just like any other queue where you ask, ask stronger, ask even stronger until they respond, Then each time after you ask lighter. Whether its a side pass in the saddle or a lateral flex. Same teaching process.

I just went out and stood on a fence rail of my 3 rail fence and asked them to swing over to me. But it could be anything you have around your yard. A bucket, a stump, a big rock, a ditch bank etc.

Once they learned both side, I could spin them 180° depending on which arm I raised and which arm I held the lead rope with. ( I mount my horses from either side depending on the terrain. I've always been able to mount from the ground, even on my 16H horses, but I blew some tendons in my wrist while up riding alone one weekend. With one hand out of commission it was tough to get on the horse, Being able to get the horse to step over to a log was a big help.


----------



## Roadyy

I wanted to share my excitement with you about saddling and riding Sugar for her first on both last evening.

She is my 4 yr old lineback Dun and has never been started under saddle as far as the last owner's knowledge goes. They had her for a year before I got her at the beginning of this year. She is also the most curious horse I have ever met, even more than Little Man my 8 yr old paint.

Anyways, my intentions were just to get her started under saddle and let that be it for the day since I'd figured for some uneasyness. How wrong was I!!!
Tied her to the tailgate strap and started introducing the saddle pad. She thought it was for tug-o-war and wanted to play. lol finally got it rubbed all over her with no care in the world from her. Sat it on her back and went for a walk around the tree as if nothing was there. Grabbed the saddle and gave her a smell of it then rubbed down her chest and ribs. Her reaction was to check out the left over hay in the bed of the truck. Sat it on her back and she never even acknowledged it was there. I'm getting excited at this point thinking I should have done this long ago!! 

Walked her around with cinch laid over the saddle and she still acts like its been there all the time. Went back to the truck and started tightening the cinch in stages with still no reaction from her. At this point I don't know if I should be thrilled or disappointed. haha Walked her part ways down the pasture then got her into a trot with the stirrups bouncing to see if that would bother her,NOPE. 

She is showing all the signs of a horse who was already broken and continued to do so even when I got on her to walk around a tree there by the barn. I decided to end it on that positive note so I unloaded the saddle into the back of the truck and tried to send her back out after grooming her. She acted like she wanted more. lol


Here are a couple of pics of her and me..I am in awe of this one little lady..

















Here is a pic for reference on her size. I'm 5'11" 215lbs


----------



## QOS

wonderful! She is a pretty little girl


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> Just don't finish getting on till she stands. Every time you start to mount and she moves, drop back to the ground and make her start over.


That sounds good for my friend's horse, who moves before she's mounted. But I can't see it working with mine, who waits until after I'm mounted but still fiddling with tack (that is, getting my foot in the stirrup). You think maybe it'd work if I waited a bit to do that, and kept her standing meanwhile?

Humm... Maybe part of the problem is with me, and the idea of "get on, get feet in stirrups before doing anything else"?

Thanks too for the advice on training them to come parallel to a bank. She's ok with stumps & rocks, but a bank seems like an invitation to swing around and start munching on grass. And while I can mount from the ground, when I do, I sometimes wind up with the saddle off-center.


----------



## RiverBelle

Roady, that's amazing! What a pretty girl too! I'm glad her training in coming along good, and I hope it continues on a good note too!

My gelding I have now likes to take a few steps before I am settled in the saddle. He just gets excited. But we're working on standing still until told otherwise.


----------



## greentree

jamesqf, you need a FIRM "STAND" command, which means HORSE, your feet stop NOW, and they do not start until I say so. On the ground, in the saddle, getting on, getting off. It is different from Whoa, which means stopping from a gait. And don't use "whoa" when you mean walk. (the girls that ride with me are bad about this). 

I rarely tie my horses, because this ground tie/stand is so important to me. I hitch my horses to the carriage in the barn aisle, or outside the barn, and they need to not move ONE foot, or kick at flies, or swing their head around. These little things that we let them get away with build into big problems without us even realizing it. 

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Rode a couple of the horses around the property yesterday then Tacked up Doc, the 20+ horse I got for my daughter and rode him around the neighborhood. I found a few things that needs work, but was pleased with the ride all in all. It has been awhile since I left the property in saddle and it felt great. I can't wait til Trusty is healed up so we can get back into working again.

Sugar is coming along with leaps and bounds. I had my 12 yr old daughter, Amber, come out with me Saturday afternoon to work with Sugar and Doc. Ended up leading Amber around the pasture a few times on Sugar's back. She looked like a seasoned veteran and Amber said that was the smoothest ride she can ever remember on horse back. I am thinking if I can get Sugar and Doc to get along well enough then I'll start ponying Sugar around with Doc. If I can get that to work out around the pasture then I'll try it around the neighborhood. I would love to start taking Amber for rides around the neighborhood with me for company and time with her. I led Amber around the short block on Doc Saturday, but she said he has a swagger to his walk which makes her have to grab horn .lol


----------



## greentree

I rode a LOT this weekend. Didn't get many miles in, but rode a lot. 

DH put me and my little neighbor on a pallet on the front of the tractor, to lift us up to prune trail. Somewhere I lost my good (thankfully red-handled) hand pruners.
So, I had to go look for them. I rode Spirit up and down and allaround, but did not see the pruners. Went back to the barn, saddled Sissy with DH's trial saddle, and rode her in the arena, then tied her in the stall, and went to get DH to ride her. 

Three hours later....we got back from town(finally) You know how you go for ONE thing???? We even came home with tickets to the Concert at the Cave, lol. Which was that evning at 6:30. Which was in about 3 hours. 

So I saddled up Tina(my friend's TWH, who is staying with me because my friend has a brain tumor) ans we went up to look. The amazing part is.....we have had Sissy since DECEMBER, and this is the first time DH has ridden her. She was so awesome for him, but he did not care for the saddle, dang it!! I usually have to saddle his horse, and I HATE lifting his cutting saddle up!!

Tina found the pruners for me, under some limbs that had been cut. She pawed the limbs off of them. Really, I swear. Who said TWH aren't smart??? There were no logs to aid in hoisting myself back in the saddle, so I would have to come back to get them. Had to go get cleaned up anyway to go to this concert.

It poured down rain on us as we walked UP out of the cave from the concert( in heels!!!), but I saddled Spirit to go get my pruners, and rode for about an hour and a half, just cuz I was having fun, and I was putting off making pickles. Spirit is the perfect retriever/berry-picker horse, because he is short, and while you are picking berries, just loop the rein over the horn, and he will be right where you put him when you get back, eating grass or trees. 

It is POURING here, so NO riding today!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I forgot to post pics of Amber on Sugar. Here that pair is.
















Here she is before we went around the neighborhood for a walk.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I have not been on this thread in forever! Missed all your posts & pictures 

Roadyy--your little Sugar mare is SO cute. 

This weekend was pretty hectic, I crewed for a friend riding in the Vermont 100 who ended up placing 6th in the 75. I also spent a majority of my time stalking the standings & results of Tevis Cup. My mentor Christoph ended up placing 4th in Tevis which was very very exciting the watch. Very happy for both of them and glad they had an awesome ride. Now if only I could get more time in the saddle! 

Selena and I have been working hard to step up our conditioning for the fall. I've decided I may try to attempt a 40-mile CTR September 1st if all goes well. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but if all else fails there's a 30 in October to shoot for. My friend/riding partner Megan will be doing another 15-mile CDR, but this time by herself. We got the mares out today for another 10 mile ride, perfect day for it.

A picture of the girls sporting their new ear bonnets! The flies have been horrible :-(








TOTAL MILES 2013= 249.42


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past weekend was the Vermont 100. DH and I took Sultan and George. The whole thread can be found here.











The ride didn't go exactly as planned (see the thread for the whole story).. but at the end of the day DH and I crossed the finish line at 2:30am.. and I was _minus my girth_.. but we COMPLETED!!!

:clap: :happydance: :clap:

I could not be more proud of George.


2013 mileage
... 
07/14/13 gamer 4.91 miles 3.6 mph 523.42 total miles
07/15/13 dream 25.82 miles 7.0 mph 549.24 total miles
07/20/13 george 99.71 miles 6.3 mph 648.95 total miles


----------



## greentree

Thought y'all might like to meet Erin Brockovich, in person!

We were riding down the road, and DH met us as he was coming home from work.

She is DH's horse, he has ridden her ONCE.


----------



## BlooBabe

Roadyy, Sugar is a cutie. My boys were easier than toast to work with when I got them and I didn't know if I was glad or not. I wanted a challenge and begged them to fight with me on something; but I suppose if I had a 12 year old ready to ride I'd be happy about there being no snags.

Bloo got the habit of walking off while I was climbing up or had a foot in the stirrup from one of the horses I was training a while ago. I'd get down and back him in circles until he stood for me to get up. Now he stands like a prince when I finagle my way onto him if I don't ask him to bow. 
We had to trailer in to the cabin because some pretty bad rain the night before we left flooded half the trail. There was too much mud for to ride the first few days but one of the people we went with told us there was a fair going on. We brought the horses over and competed a bit. Bloo ran a 15.2 and a 15 clover and beat out most of the horses a third his age to take second in both classes. The horse that beat me both times was 19. We were getting some nasty looks from the people riding the 5-10 year old, super barrel bred horses. It was too muddy and hot to do any real riding the first half of the week and then we got rain the last bit so no real miles, maybe 10 but I didn't track them so that's just an estimate. I got a ton of reading done and Bloo enjoyed playing with the other horses so no real complaints.


----------



## BlooBabe

The "phantom farrier" came out and did Bloo's feet today. I was getting ready to call him when I saw that Bloo's boot was gone and so was the crack in his back right. And of course said "phantom farrier" didn't pick up my phone calls. He's been known to do Bloo's feet without telling me or letting me pay so I probably shouldn't be surprised. When I bought Bloo I put him in my farrier's back yard and kept him there for three years. When I was moving out he handed me a card and told me to call him in two months so he could do Bloo's feet. I asked why when they hadn't grown in three years. He laughed and told me he'd been 'farrying' them without me knowing it. Ten years later and things haven't changed a bit. But it gave me time to tack up and get in a few miles before it rained so I'll only make a little fuss about it. I found a deer trail that was pretty fun to follow. Bloo was a little weary about it but he didn't give me any problems. Turned out it looped to the back of the property, which is news to me...I didn't know we had deer. 

546.9 miles to date.


----------



## QOS

My cousin and I got out Sunday morning and rode at Tyrrell Park behind the golf course. It had rained so hard Saturday night and other times we knew it would be sloppy wet. It is not mown back there and for some reason the horses do not like that area. Lots of stopping and dragging of hooves. LOTS OF THE NASTIEST spiders nests I have seen but thank God they were only to the side as the other side is a canal! One had so many spiders I lost count. I took a picture with my phone but you can't really see them. 

When we turned around to come back suddenly Elan and Biscuit had a major change of heart and were suddenly extremely forward :shock:. We rode up around the main road of the park and called it a day. It was so humid and steamy that the horses were soaking wet after only 2.8 miles at a walk. 

I called my mom on the way home and she wasn't doing well. Please say prayers for my mom. I took her for a cat scan Monday and they found a mass on the pancreas. It was there 6 months ago with no cancer markers (I insisted she change doctors as her other doctor is so difficult to deal with and her staff if a freaking nightmare to get results of anything) so I am hoping this is just benign. She is in much pain at this time and also has h pylori stomach virus which is horrible to have in terms of pain it causes. My mom has a rare blood condition that causes pancreatitis so I am hoping this mass is just the result of that and not cancer. My mom is my best buddy so any prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Roadyy

Stopping to say a prayer now...



I understand the humidity. I had a co-worker come out to look and ride Boo. Co-worker is about 6' and probably around 240lbs. He rode Boo for about 20 minutes and was enough for him to get a heavy sweat on. This was only the second time he has been ridden since he healed up from his leg injury and is out of shape. 


Rode the young man from my church on Sugar last night and she was starting to sweat good just from walking around with the saddle on before I had him mount the saddle.. Led them around the pasture twice and she was fully wet from the sweat as was my out of shape self. lol


I am usually dripping sweat after feeding all the horses, mucking Trusty's stall, putting medicine on his leg, picking his feet and putting the thrush treatment on each foot, restuffing his hay net from the hay ring and hanging it up in his stall. All of that consists of about an hour or so of work and I feel it. lol


----------



## greentree

Praying for your Mom, QOS....God love her! A stomach virus and pancreatitis?!? 

A friend of mine in Bellville lost his battle... please pray for his family, they have been through so much. His DDIL and 2 grandkids were killed out on I-10 and few years ago. 

We took the Mennonite Morgan and Spirit to an Equine Search and Rescue "meeting" on Sunday. Everyone in Texas wants to know WHY we moved to Kentucky. July 28, 75 degrees. HIGH. when we got home, we tried to swim, and it was too COLD. Now, they may have the last laugh in January, but I like cold weather, so I will stay here.

The ESAR needs a bit of work, organizationally, but that is NOT my forte', so I may not join. I always wanted to do Texas Equusearch, but didn't. I AM a good instigator, so I may have some ideas for them. I have LOTS of good ideas,lol!!

I know this is not the classifieds, but my friend really needs to sell this TWH that is staying with me. My friend is in Chemo right now for her 6th(!!!) bout with cancer in 6 years. Pretty mare, bay, good out on the trail, even with not-too-experienced rider, good on the road, only 5 years old. About15 h, maybe15.1, barefoot. She has a really nice gait, and is a flat sort of mover, she doesn't lift in the front. Sissy does, and it scares some newer riders. 

Y'all have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Thanks Roady and Nancy.

The guy I bought Biscuit from had this dang virus and so did his wife. They both work in the medical field and I think his wife had to be hospitalized. My aunt had it a while back and she had to spend a few days in the hospital with it. Ugh. I don't want it! But it doesn't seem to be contagious like most stomach Viruses.

That is great that you will be able to help out with the Equine Search and Rescue. Equusearch here in Texas I heard was in a financial bind due to the Caylee Anthony case in Florida. That is a shame. I had told hubby he and Sarge needed to do that. Sarge will go dang near anywhere you point him. He is a good little pony! 

I haven't been out to the barn in 2 days due to being with my mom. I hope to see my horses tomorrow and throw my arms around their necks. Bless them...they are good counselors. They will listen to all of my BS and only charge a hug or two and hope for a treat.


----------



## DriftingShadow

*QOS-* I hope you get to feeling better soon! Hate to come back to this thread and read someone is sick :/

The past few months have been a little crazy for me. Went through a weight loss scare with Drifter. Figured it out and got him looking good again around the middle of April. Decided to celebrate by hauling him off property for a ride at Seven Springs in Alabama! Its a big trail ride near here. He did great! Came home on a Saturday night, gave him sunday off. Saw him to feed and he was fine. Went out on Monday and he was three legged lame. Wouldnt even walk to his food so I knew it was a big deal. Got x rays and he had somehow gotten a bone chip which required surgery to fix. Sheesh!! He is back in work now and slowly getting fit. 

I also recently purchases a new boy named Whiskey! He is an appendix but has been over worked so the vet recommended he just be my trail horse for the next few months. Took him out on his first ride tonight. He was great! Very excited and very interested in everything. A storm blew in and took us by surprise. We got drenched! He spooked at the thunder and gave one small buck but I rode him through it. I was very proud of him! Not bad for a 4 year old's first trail ride.

Here is a pic because I cant resist


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise, hoping things with your mom turn around asap. The ponies are def the best therapists ever.

DS, what a crazy thing to have happen with Drifter!! Very scary but glad he seems to be on the mend. The new horse is a real cutie. Can't wait to see how he develops.


----------



## Roadyy

QOS, continued wishes on a quick recover for your mom and you not get it.

DS, Hopefully Drifter will be back in shape with the renewed work and have you back to the trails with him soon.

I agree Phantom about Whiskey being a good looking fella. Glad he isn't a bolter when spooked and that you were able to stay calm enough to get him settled back down for a safe trip home.


----------



## DriftingShadow

phantomhorse13 said:


> Denise, hoping things with your mom turn around asap. The ponies are def the best therapists ever.
> 
> DS, what a crazy thing to have happen with Drifter!! Very scary but glad he seems to be on the mend. The new horse is a real cutie. Can't wait to see how he develops.


It was very scary phantom! Thank goodness we are only about 10 minutes from the vet school here, and my vet from there is a godsend. BEcause I am a student I got a discount on his surgery, and then was able to pay a deposit and finish up payments by the end of last month. We still do not know what happened. A theory is that he got kicked, or perhaps whacked his leg good on a fence post. I am so very grateful to my vet for getting him through the surgery and helping me through as well. His jumping career is up in the air right now,but he will definitely be sound for trails. And he loves those so I consider it still a great outcome  

And thank you for the compliments on Whiskey. He is a MESS on the ground. We have been working real hard on manners(and just letting him enjoy some good old fashioned time as a horse) these last 2 weeks because I wanted to get his feet looked after before I rode him any good distances. Over all I was very pleased with him! There are some definite obvious holes in his training, but I can work with my trainer to help fix those. He definitely needs me to be there for him every step of the way right now. If I got distracted talking to my friend I could feel him tense a little like "Hello? Are you still up there? Focus!!" haha. I am going to try and take him out again tomorrow along a different trail. Get him used to going different places.

Is anyone else having a horrifyingly wet summer? We are down here in MS! Its always just mud, mud, mud. I was hoping for some nicer weather since our winter was so wet too. Oh well!


----------



## Roadyy

Come to NWFL and see what we have been getting. My yard hasn't seen less than 2 inches of standing water in almost a month now. I can nearly fish off my deck. It's sad having to either carry another set of boots while wearing water boots or load everything up in the truck and go around the block to the entrance to the back pasture if I expect to do any riding.


----------



## QOS

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers for my mom. I took her a supper of a baked potato from a local restaurant we like. That is all she wanted and she ate maybe 4 bites. :-( She is going for lab work tomorrow and then the biopsy. Keep praying!

DS sorry about having to put a horse through surgery but glad it was a little more reasonable for you - vet bills can be scary. 

The new boy is a cutie patootie too!

I did go to the barn today to see my horses and hug them up. I saw two riders in the arena and stopped to pay the board to Lee Ann. She had two students which I had not met and lo and behold...I knew the momma! She was my younger son and daughter's first grade teacher and I was the home room mom both times. :lol: They had gone to Colorado on vacation and their daughter rode several times and she rode once. Her hubby was over their weight limit she said but was thrilled his kids liked riding. He works down the road from the ranch and stopped in to see if he could sign them up for lessons. Monty was so excited as she trotted around!!! She might just be my new riding buddy!! She was a terrific teacher and retired when she had her daughter that was riding on the other side of the area!


----------



## DriftingShadow

Hope you're mom has been okay QOS! Have you gotten the chance to ride some with your new friend? I love running into old friends at unexpected places!

Got out to the barn around 530 today and it was way too hot to ride. I sat and talked to the older man that's a stable hand out there who is like a grandfather to me. I love our chats! I saddled up drifter around 630. Didnt ride him long as I am wary of too much too soon for him. It was a short ride, but a good one. I definitely notice I get more or a work out riding him. Maybe it is his size and he way he carried himself? Not sure but he wears me out haha.

Cooled Drift off, fed him and then decided to take whiskey on his 3rd trail ride with a friend. We really put him through his paces (unintentionally) haha. Friend has two beagles and they ran a deer out of the woods right in front of us. Whisk panicked a little but he was quick to listen to me and calm down. He eventually relaxed around the dogs and didnt mind them. 

He had one minor meltdown. We were heading home through a pasture we always ride through and it had gotten pretty dark.we knew the area we were in pretty good so we started cantering. All of a sudden we came up on some cows in the field. We surprised then and they surprised us. They took off and Poor whiskey had a heart attack. They were black and it was dark so I think he was just like What is that! !? 

We will go visit them tomorrow during the day light  hope all is well with everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam

I finally posted hours in AQHA.com. I have (77 miles) 155 hrs in the saddle, not counting training exercises in the barn.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise so sorry to hear about your mom, haven't had time to post but I've been praying for you both. 
Been raining everyday it seems. We finally had a short break in the weather Sunday & Monday...hay was cut, they got it loaded on the truck and BAM it came a flood. So I am still feeding bales of alfalfa at $18 each. Darnit. I hope Tractor Supply doesn't run put of it!!! Off to work now. Drat.


----------



## Celeste

I haven't gone on a trail ride in a while, but I did get to ride in the arena for a few minutes. I bought a new Abetta endurance saddle. It fits my horse like a glove. It could not have been better if I had paid for a custom fit! It fits me pretty well too.

I only rode for a short while and both me and the horse were soaked. They say not to ride if the temperature + humidity = 150. Well, it did. I will be very happy when fall gets here!


----------



## Painted Horse

Spent most of this week in the Wind River Mountains of Wyoming. Camp was at 8000 foot elevation and we crossed a few ridgelines in the 10,000 foot range. Beautiful are. But a thunderstorm Thursday night had a lightening strike caused fire about 20 miles away, And that put a lot of smoke and some ash in the skies on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Chevaux

Celeste said:


> ... I bought a new Abetta endurance saddle. It fits my horse like a glove. It could not have been better if I had paid for a custom fit! It fits me pretty well too..


Perhaps a picture of horse under saddle when you have some time???


----------



## Celeste

I will do so, but not today. It is so hot outside that about killed me just to feed. 88 degrees with 80 humidity.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Painted Horse, your pictures are all breathtakingly beautiful. They give me a huge urge to pack everything up and relocate there.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Painted Horse, your pictures are all breathtakingly beautiful. They give me a huge urge to pack everything up and relocate there.


Don't talk that way. We need to remember those harsh winters they have. If you keep up all that "move to Utah" kind of talk, we will be sunk. Remember the mantra. "I don't want to shovel snow. I don't want to shovel snow."


----------



## QOS

I know I NEVER want to shovel snow!!! That is why I live on the coast! It is blazing hot and humid as all get out right now. I couldn't ride this morning due to going over to my mom's to give my sister a break. We have all been working at someone being with her and getting her whatever she WILL eat. She is showing a little improvement and had the biopsy Friday. We won't know the results til Wednesday or so. 

Going out to do Biscuit's feet and ride in the arena.


----------



## gunslinger

Our last ride was June 30th. I'm giving Miss Lacy a break as well as giving her time for her back to rest.

Normal for us, we don't ride much during the heat of the summer....That said, we're having a mild but wet summer here especially considering the last two record breaking summers.....I'll take this any time....

Mosquitoes are bad this year.....


----------



## Painted Horse

Couldn't just leave my horse alone for a month in the summer, Too many beautiful places to ride and for my horses to sample all the different types of grass


An outfitters daughter heading out on her mule



Clear Creek is down in the draw to the left


----------



## Celeste

You are killing me..........


----------



## Painted Horse

Lets just finish you off then.

Crossing the bridge over the Green River. Basically start of the trail



I took all my horses but didn't have enough riders. Not wanting to leave any of my horses out from the exercise, I packed my mare with lunch and fishing gear and turned her loose to follow us.


On the Ridge top before dropping down into Roaring Fork


Clear Creek. We fished here for a while

Horses waiting for us while we fished.


----------



## Celeste

I'm trying to decide whether I hate you or not.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> You are killing me..........


Amen to that! But you also made an excellent point about snow...the only answer is to summer out West, then return before the snow starts!


----------



## MsLady

Celeste said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I hate you or not.


I think if she continues to post pictures like that and I can live through her, I'll love it!! That is just beautiful and exactly what DH and I want to do. Our youngest is a sophomore in high school, so we have 3 years then we plan to go on every trail ride we can. We probably won't leave Oklahoma but we can dream!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> I took all my horses but didn't have enough riders.


You coulda called, you know 

Makes me sorta glad I didn't bother to take any pictures yesterday. Nice scenery, but just not in the same league. Was the first time we'd been out in about 3 weeks, 'cause of the heat (where we ride is only about 6000 ft or so).


----------



## QOS

OMG gorgeous pictures!!! Glad your mare will follow...my luck my horse would be ate by a bear or run off :shock:

I didn't get to ride but I did do Biscuit's feet. OMG his back feet were way overly long. Hubby joined me out there after I was almost through and we went down to visit Sarge. Barry was lounging him on his lead rope and Sarge bucked up and kicked.:evil: I told hubby not to lounge him on such a short rope. Sarge isn't mean but he was just feeling his Wheaties because he hasn't been ridden since June. Does Hubby listen to me? Certainly not!:lol:


----------



## Chevaux

Great photos, Painted Horse but I'm very envious of you nonetheless.


----------



## Zexious

Jelly of all you trail riders! Keep posting pics, I like to lurk


----------



## Roadyy

We are experiencing the 100* heat index with 57 to 65% humidity here so I have not been riding much more than a lap around the pasture with someone sitting in the saddle. We are launching a 284" offshore vessel that will go out to the oil rigs for a Brazilian company today. This means I get off work early to go home and do what Denise did for Biscuit. Trusty, Doc and Sugar all need a little rasping, but Jems and Little man need a trimmed. I'm sure I will be saturated with sweat by the time I'm done with a couple of them as I doubt I will get them all done today. I also have a lot of tall water logged grass to cut. Oh, don't let me forget, I have 300' of Electric fence to string across the far pasture so the horses can be turned out on that tall grass. 

I miss riding so much, but not willing to hurt myself or them in these kind of hot days. Just walking them around one lap has them wet all over. I can't wait til I get all the big chores caught up so I can spend more time building mine and their endurance to work in the heat slowly.


----------



## phantomhorse13

PH, as always the places you ride are breathtaking. I find it unreal that you can't find someone to go with you to fill the spare saddle!!!


Unfortunately, my saddle time has been drastically reduced do to an unexpected dismount. Finally got Gamer's abscess under control and thought I would have a quick ride Wednesday evening since the weather was lovely. DH was at a meeting, so I planned to stay on the property. However, about 10 seconds after mounting, Sultan came tearing out of the barn like a bat out of hell. Gamer spooked and I was turning her around to look at him when there was some insanely loud noise from the other side of the barn (later found out someone felled a tree) and Gamer lost her mind. She went from head up, eyes bugged to NFR saddle bronc. :shock:

I stayed on several bucks, but she was heading right for the fence (in the direction spazzy Sultan had galloped off) and I wasn't totally sure she was going to stop, so I bailed. In the greatest of ironies, Sultan skidded to a halt as I hit the ground and something about his movement spooked Gamer away from him - and onto me. She was still bucking as she moved across me and landed on me several times before continuing her bucking spree around the yard. It was only when George and Dream - who hadn't run at all - called her that she finally circled around to the fence and stopped bucking.

I picked myself up, caught Gamer, took her to the round pen and worked her on the ground a bit (I didn't feel it was safe to get back on, as I was pretty dizzy and not able to walk all that well). By the time we got to the pen she was calm and I only worked her for a few minutes as her focus was already back on me. Then I limped into the house to evaluate myself.

Amazingly, nothing is broken. Judging from the soreness/bruising/swelling, she got my right thigh at least 3 times and my left one once. My right ankle also took some kind of hit, as did my head, as I have had a vague headache since the accident (no marks on my helmet tho, so I can't figure it out). I was _very_ lucky nothing was broken, but it shot any chance I had of getting Dream to the race this past weekend. So bummed.


----------



## Celeste

Wow. That was a tough run of luck with Gamer. I hope you are ok.


----------



## LeynaProof

Oh wow! I hope you are ok! 

I rode Bella and ponied Dare this weekend. We did 20 miles on Saturday and 10 miles on Sunday and man was it hot both days! But i was able to teach Dare that the sponge is a friend, not foe. He was loving being sponged by the end of Saturday! On the way home on Sunday i turned him loose to follow to see what he would do and he did nothing exciting. He followed like a good boy! Lol. He is turning into such a good boy! Not bad for the horse that spazed when you would go to put your foot in the stirrup to now thinking my foot is his scratching post while i am on the other horse. 

Oh and it is my Birthday today! It snuck up on me. lol


----------



## Celeste

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang Dawn, that is some bad timing for Gamer to have a come-apart. The perils of starting a horse, especially an older one, can be rough. TG Dreamer & George were able to settle her down quickly; give those two an extra hug & carrot! 

I'm _really_ glad you don't have anything broken, but being a nurse I am a bit concerned about the headache. It would be good to have it checked out (if you haven't already). 

Get well soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy Birthday LeynaProof!!!* 

It is great that Dare is losing his fear and improving so quickly!! He is handsome and smart :wink: Good work!!


----------



## LeynaProof

Thank y'all! I woke up today thinking, " OMG! I am 25 years old!" LOL! 

Ahh. Anita- he is doing amazing. I could not be happier with his progress.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I bought a new Abetta endurance saddle. It fits my horse like a glove. It could not have been better if I had paid for a custom fit! It fits me pretty well too.QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats on the new saddle!
> 
> I got a new saddle too! It is a Barefoot Cheyene Treeless, unfortunately I think it is too big for both of us :? However, Chivas moves really well in it, if i use a thick pad. He's so round it slides a little, but no more than the treed Fabtron. It feels great on my bottom (!) and also sitting is a better position with my legs under me and no horn to jab my gut...
> 
> However, I am concerned about it being big (its a size 2) so I bought a used Torsion on Ebay (hasn't arrived yet) I hope it fits a bit better. It should arrive by the end of the week.
> 
> Here's a picture of him in the Barefoot, what do y'all think?


----------



## Celeste

I know nothing about treeless, so you should probably ignore everything I say. But if I were giving an opinion, I'm thinking that rather than too big, it is too far forward. Moving it back might help. Now I'll wait for the treeless experts.


----------



## AnitaAnne

You are right Celeste, it is too far forward but I did that on purpose so I wouldn't be sitting on his loins. I hope some treeless folks chime in...


----------



## Celeste

I looks like there is a little room to push it back. I also hope the treeless folks will chime in because I haven't ever used one.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm _really_ glad you don't have anything broken, but being a nurse I am a bit concerned about the headache. It would be good to have it checked out (if you haven't already).


I didn't bother with the ER that night because I knew nothing was broken and I didn't see how high test painkillers were gonna help me get better (drugs seem to be their answer to everything!). However, I did see my chiropractor (who is also an MD) the next morning. He checked me over thoroughly, including doing the same pupil reflex tests I had done at home the night before. :wink: He wasn't sure if the headache was a mild concussion or a result of muscles in my neck and back being pretty angry with me.

What scared me the most was the swelling on one part of my thigh, which was either numb or agonizingly painful to touch and very fluid, but the icing helped take down a lot of the swelling and the numbness went away with it. That swelling is down to an area about the size of my palm, which I think is just going to take some time to resorb. I am just impatient because I want to be back in the saddle!!


Amy, congrats on the new saddle but sorry to hear you don't think it fits (SO frustrating!). 

I agree with sliding it back just a touch and see if that helps. It seems very.. perched.. to me, which is weird for a treeless as normally they seem to conform really well. Maybe because its new and just needs to be broken in? I am interested to hear what you think of the Torsion when you get it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hahaha! I know about the ER and slinging painkillers at everyone that comes in, but that is what many of the patients come in for...that and work excuses...LOL

But I think they would have done a bit more than that if you were seen straight after the unscheduled vaulting :wink:

Chiropractors are great, I see one myself. Again, very glad you are ok!! 

Non-horse people think it is weird that we call the vet at all hours for our darling horses, but avoid MD's like the plague if we're the one injured :lol:

The saddle is new and it sure feels perched up there! Chivas is very mutton withered though. Anyway, I tried it with the pictured pad first and Chivas was relaxed and happy, but I was a bit stiff cause it kept sliding around. (how did you ride wide without a girth?!) 

Next I put on a breast collar and things were fine. Rode 3 miles without a problem. 

The next day I tried the saddle with only a thin cotton dressage pad. The saddle fit great & didn't move a bit, but Chivas was not happy. So I added a gel pad on top of it, and it felt great, but talk about perched up there! I was high in the sky! It felt weird being perched up there, but Chivas settled down and I was sitting great & soooo comfortable. I figured if I was on a massive horse everything would be fitting great :lol:

I am vey much looking forward to seeing the Torsion, it is a 15" and comes with a pad with inserts in it, so maybe it will work. 

I've never even seen a treeless saddle in person, but i thought it would be best for Chivas with his weird conformation. I still think it will work, especially after riding it one. I can't express just how good it felt to be in correct position on Chivas, and him moving well without restriction. 

Once the Torsion comes, I'll take more pictures and start a thread on the whole issue so as not to bog down this one. Gotta leave plenty of room for PaintedHorse's fabulous pictures.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Happy birthday Leyna!!!!!!

Phantom, I hope you are okay! That sounds like no fun.

Yall make sure to get good rides in for me this week! It is supposed to storm from tonight until Thursday/Friday I believe. If there is anything worse than humid, hot Mississippi weather...its humid, hot and RAINY Mississippi weather :/

I took Whiskey on his 4th trail ride yesterday. It was a disaster. We were with a couple of people from the barn who arent great with trail etiquette. I've never noticed before because in the past i had ridden Drifter when I was with them. Drifter is like "horses bucking/rearing and flying up behind us? Pshh I dont care". Whiskey, however, CARED. He really cared. It was super frustrating so I ended up cutting the ride short and just heading back without everybody so we could end on a note without the both of us exploding. It wasn't his fault, and I was more annoyed/angry with the fellow riders than with anything he was doing. 

I am not sure if it was just the nerves from the other riders or what- but he seemed to "lose his brakes" yesterday. So as soon as it is clear enough to ride, we are going to practice in the arena. I can handle a nervous horse, but I cannot handle a nervous horse that wants to pretend they don't know how to stop. I did a lot of one rein stops and figure 8s and circles to get his mind working and focused on me, but it would work for about 2 minutes and then he would be back to trying to run with everyone else again.

Grrr!! I hate it when people really dont use their brains on trails. There is a time and a place for stupidity I always say. Yesterday definitely was not one of them.


----------



## QOS

Roaddy, sounds like you work in a shipyard. That is quiet a big boat to launch! I am from a seafaring family - my grandpa shipped out all of his life, my cousin is/was a pilot and two of my great uncles were captains (Uncle Percy was the senior captain for Sabine in Port Arthur, Texas). I worked for Hvide Marine (it is now SeaBulk) as a purchasing agent for a little while. OMG more fun than a barrel of monkeys - LOVED it!

Happy Birthday LeynaProof - aaaahhhhhh to be 25 again!!!:happydance:

Good night Miss Agnes Dawn....OMG that made me a little ill just hearing about Gamer romping over you. I hope you are back in the saddle quickly but soundly. Little worried about your noggin :shock: I will keep you in my prayers.

My prayers were answered about my mom - no cancerous cells. She is getting better - H. Pylori virus is pretty dang UGLY. Now if I can just get the same results with hubby. We are going to Houston tomorrow for a scan that is a type of Pet Scan. Hoping to get him well. 

I rode Biscuit in the arena today after grooming him and turning his mane and tail into a lovely aquamarine shade with Mrs. Stewart's Blueing!!! He was a pretty good boy today and we did a little bit of trotting. I am more balanced on Biscuit than on the ground!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise the Biscuit is a very handsome boy! He looks proud of himself too. 

That is very good news about your moma


----------



## Roadyy

PH, glad you were able to walk away and that Gamer was calmed down before hurting himself or you any further. I hope the swelling goes down quickly and you are able to get back to working with him.


Leyna, Happy belated Birthday. Glad you are getting some good riding in.

Anita, I hope you can get the saddle situation figured out to where you both are comfortable.

DS, it does make working with a new horse so much harder when you are on the trail with people who have no idea what its like. They think just because the horse is on the trail that it is fine with anything and everything, else it wouldn't be out there. Gathering no clues that it needs to be out on the trail inorder to become a trail horse with slow increases of exposure to slack minded actions by others.

Denise, yes I work for a shipyard here in Florida. It is a small world after all!! I was an electrical supervisor overseeing several tug boats we built for SeaBulk back in 2007. They were based out of Mobile,Al. and Port Arthur. We built the Gasparilla, Energy Hercules, Sabine, Energy Zeus and the Buccaneer. We would go to Pascagoula,Ms to do the Bollard pull to verify their pulling capacity.


----------



## QOS

Dang Roaddy, that is pretty dang cool. My great Uncle Kelly (I ride with his granddaughter Kellie!) had a small shipyard in Panama City. I think they did supply boats, etc. His brother, my great Uncle Alva, (they were married to my grandmother's sisters) owned Burton's Shipyard in Port Arthur. When I worked for Hvide I had three tankers and 6 tugs I purchased for. I took my two youngest and my nephew to tour the Ambrose Channel petrochemical ship in Lake Charles, LA. They thought the engine room was way too cool. I took them once with my cousin piloting from Port Arthur to Beaumont. OMG he turned that huge tanker around and backed it up to the dock like it was a Chevy pick up. I love all things marine..used to go to the docks to pick Grandpa up. Loved it. You will have to post pictures of your boats! I would love to see them!


----------



## Roadyy

The shipyard I work for is in P.C. Florida. Eastern Shipbuilding Group. We have 2 yards in this area. The one I work at is right by the paper mill in Millville community(if you remember the areas any) and the other is out in the Allanton community(way out in the boonies). There is another smaller outfit in town over in Southport/Lynn Haven area. I think it's Eastside Marine, but not 100% sure. They mostly work on smaller snug tugs, fishing boats and sail boats. Another company that used to be here was Burkhalter Marine. A lot of the old timers here worked at BM years ago.

Here are a few pictures of the yard I work on and some of the boats. We just launched this one Yesterday and I'll try to get you some pics later in the week of it sitting in the water.








Here are the yard pics from the pilot house of the next vessel to be launched.















Here is a pic of the first one of 5 like this we are building for a Brazilian Offshore supply company.








This is one of two fire fighting tug boats we built for the City of New York. This one is FireFighterII and the other one was christened ThreeFortyThree.


----------



## QOS

Wooo HOOOOO Roaddy those are gorgeous boats!

I will ask Kellie about those places. I have only been to Panama City a few times and really don't know squat about anything there. Kellie grew up there and moved back to Texas after she graduated. Her mom still lives there and my great aunt lived there til she died 3 years ago. Several cousins are still there.

I believe my uncle's little shipyard was Tibbett's something or another but dang - that was quiet a while ago. I would quit cake decorating to work for a marine company! I loved it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I was out a the barn working on my new wash rack. It's not finished, but I at least have a level place to tie the horses for baths and trims! I am going to try doing a little trimming myself, save a little $$ hopefully. I'll post pictures when its done.


----------



## Zexious

Awesome boat photos! I've never seen a fire-fighter-boat-thing before. Very cool.


----------



## Roadyy

Those are set up with an Emergency Command Center for all branches of service and has pumping capabilities to supply 500,000 gallons a minute to the city.
They are serious business, thats for sure.

Anita, I need to do some touch up work on a couple of mine and full trim on a couple others. I can't find my cutters so will pick up another pair tomorrow.


My DW called to inform me that she won tickets to the Rodeo up in Marianna,Fl ( just a bump up the road) for the Aug.17 weekend. I told her I didn't have any horses to enter with her in the rodeo other than Jems as a bronc, maybe. lol She didn't appreciate my humor. She is suppose to be out of town picking up my 3rd daughter, grandson and a family friend that weekend so I'll get to go with our 12 yr old daughter.


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would add these to the photo mix from today.

You can see the vehicle they use to move the sections around on the yard under the unit by the water.
























If they are small like on my screen from the changes HF is making then click the picture to see the enlarged version.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Very interesting pictures Roady! It looks like the boats/ships (?) are built in sections then assembled. Amazing scale but overall the NYC firefighter tug is cute, sharp and powerful looking!

My Torsion arrived this afternoon! I wish i had time to try it out on Chivas, but have to work tonight again. I did try it out on the arm of the couch (haha) and it fits me perfect! The leather is amazingly soft and strong looking. Love it! 

It came with a (used) Equipedic pad that has hoam inserts in it. It is attractive, but I'm not sure it will have enough support. I can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*foam inserts*


----------



## BlooBabe

I'd love to get a treeless saddle. Bloo's getting some senior body changes so it's really hard to fit saddles to him but my fitter suggested trying treeless. I've got a nice english that fits him like a dream but none of my others fit him anymore. In other senior horse news he lost his first tooth, which is a little sad but I rarely use a bit so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. 
I had an unexpected dismount but it was from a motorcycle. My uncle and I were in an accident. He got hurt pretty badly trying to protect me. I don't know how he did it but he caught me and rolled so he took most of the damage. He's still in the hospital but I was let out yesterday after promising not to ride. Bloo's been moved into my neighbor's back yard so I don't have to travel so far to see him. I'm trying to teach him to step to me when mounting on the block which will come in handy on the trails and requires no riding.
The neighborhood kids love Bloo so he's getting a lot of attention and they offered to clean up after him in exchange for pony rides. It's a better deal for me, Bloo gets exercised and all I have to do is put him on the lunge line and let them walk around for a bit.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you are ok and prayers sent for your uncle. Sounds like you have it made with the set up for Bloo. Congrats on that positive anyways..


----------



## LeynaProof

AnitaAnne said:


> You are right Celeste, it is too far forward but I did that on purpose so I wouldn't be sitting on his loins. I hope some treeless folks chime in...


I have a BobMarshall which is treeless and i love it. I set it right behind the shoulder in that pocket they have. I think it looks good on him other than that.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Roadyy- Loved the pictures!! That is so cool!

Bloo Babe- I hope you are on the mend soon. I feel as if so many people have been getting hurt lately. Keeping you and your uncle both in my thoughts!

It has been raining NONSTOP down here. Today was the worst storm yet. I was out at the barn feeding watching it pour (glad the boys and I were inside) when Whiskey decided to lose his mind over the thunder. Granted, he always is extra hyped up when he knows food is coming, which we have been working on. He gets ignored until the shenanigans (pawing, snorting, shifting left and right, backing up, etc) come to a stop. He is getting better. But today, today was not kind to us. Some lightning hit very close (even made me jump) and that was all she wrote for Whiskey. He reared up in the cross ties and then kept do half little rears. No one was injured, no one was hurt, but it rattled me up. I wasnt about to risk going near him when he was freaking out so bad, but I guess lesson learned. 

On a happier note Drifter's best friend in the entire world returned back to the barn yesterday. Drifter was beside himself with happiness. It was the cutest thing. His owner had taken him home with her for the summer vacation, and he was just as glad to see Drifter as Drift was to see him. 

It is supposed to rain for the next week down here. Its been 90 or 91 with a heat index of 105!!! I hate humidity. Its unbearable!!

Oh well. At least I can take pics  Here is Whiskey being cute, Drifter being grumpy and both my boys loving on each other. It was a little rough between the two of them at first but they have become fast friends now.


----------



## Roadyy

It's been raining everyday for the last couple of weeks here. Mostly in the mid afternoon hours just so the grass doesn't have time to dry a little before I get home to cut my rain forest of a yard. I was able to get about an hour of cutting in on Monday evening before the rain started, but that wasn't anywhere near long enough to cut 2.5 acres of swamp. Got stuck a couple of times on the Snapper rear engine with it's narrow tires and had to jerk it forward by hand to, somewhat, solid ground. I almost think I'm making more of a mess than anything. Next week is suppose to be worse weather than this week has been.


No riding for me as I'm still trying to get the electric fence ran in the other pasture, keep patching the fences where Little Man continued to bust through and house hold chores after feeding and doctoring the horses. Oh, did I mention that I'm helping my cousin move today and helping another friend replace the clutch in his 89 Jeep Wrangler? All after I get off at 3pm. woohooo!!!!


----------



## Celeste

Roaddy, I think you are approaching this whole thing wrong. Forget putting electric fence around the pasture. Put it around the front yard. Let the horses do your mowing.


----------



## Roadyy

Last time I did that with all the horses, Boo found the old septic tank behind the house and fell through. He was not happy about the 2.5 months of stall arrest while he healed. I have a steal plate over the tank now, but just as soon not give him the opportunity to find something else in the yard to hurt himself. 

I know there aren't any tanks in the other pasture so he can wait til then. hahaha


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok everyone, I tried out the Torsion and the Barefoot Saturday and started a tread on the experience, I am trying to put a link to it here...let me know what y'all think...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/treeless-saddle-advice-picture-heavy-253521/


----------



## AnitaAnne

I worked on the washrack some more this morning, it may not compare to boat-building, but I'm quite pleased with the progress! 

I have one more brace to put up, had to quit because the sun was in my eyes. Hopefully finish tomorrow then I can call the guys to put on the tin (I don't do roofs!) 

An unplanned bonus is the high side makes a wonderful mounting block!! I added a short 2x4 between the last two posts for a saddle/blanket rack. 

Dreamer kept trying to move me out so he could stand there, he'll like it even better once the roof is on!


----------



## Celeste

It is so hot here that I just haven't been able to do much more than feed the horses. They might not die of a heat stroke, but I would.

AnitaAnne, I went to your other thread. After a few rides, you should be a treeless expert.


----------



## Roadyy

I've had my share of boat building so barn building or wash rack add on in this case is welcomed with open arms. 

It is looking good and I am very envious.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Don't be envious Roadyy, this washrack is almost two years late! It was originally intended to be between the 1st two stalls near the tackroom and 8-10' wide on my original plans. 

However, the guys putting up the barn for me did not read the plans right (or something), and the original aisle is only 5' wide, useless except to hang blankets up or horses to walk through. 

So I had to do another addition, because I was fed up with not having one single level spot to trim the horses feet. That last trim I had done all 4 horses were limping for at least a week! It was the same farrier I had been using for over 2 years. Two of the horses are still limping! That lit a fire under me to do something about the situation. 

Unfortunately I will have to wait a few days before I finish the braces, don't want to risk another fall:?


----------



## DriftingShadow

Well if its not one thing its another with horses, right? My uncle used to always say, "if I didnt have bad luck I wouldnt have any luck at all" and thats about how I feel right now.

Drifter tweaked a check ligament playing in the mud with the herd this week. Not anythng bad, but still puts a damper on my weekend.

I noticed yesterday AM whiskey had a cough and a small bit of gunk in his nose so I called my vet and made an appointment for him to come out. When I got to the barn to meet him this morning poor guy had gunk just pouring out of nose and was coughing away. He was diagnosed with bacterial pneumonia but my vet took a culture just to be sure. He is vaccinated for strangles but I dont know if that fully eradicates his chances of getting that disease.

He is up in quarantine by himself in a stall for now. Antibiotics 2x/day. My vet is hopeful it is just something he has caught from someone in our herd that he just wasnt immune too. It is his first time being out with any other horses, so I guess this is a possibility. He is starting to lose interest in his food and my vet believes it could be due to throat irritation from coughing and from the drainage. I'm gonna try to make him a warm mash tonight with his normal grain and some sweet feed mixed in. Maybe a few carrots. Hoping it will soothe him and coax him to eat.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to hear this. Please keep us updated on how he's doing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Or another, or another...

Sorry to hear about Whiskey & Drifter. Hopefully they both will make full recoveries. Make sure Whiskey is getting plenty of fluids and don't be too worried if he doesn't feel like eating right now. It is hard to eat when your nose is stopped up.


----------



## DriftingShadow

*Anita Anne-* you are right about not wanting to eat with a stopped up nose. I had not thought of it that way.

My vet had me give him some bute tonight to see if that helped with any pain and swelling in his throat. It must have because I made him his usual dinner and just used some warm water to turn it into a major slurpy (which I figured will help make sure he is getting water into him) and he ate it up. He also got two flakes of hay in his stall but he is picking at those. Maybe it is too rough on his throat right now. If It looks like he hardly touched it when I go back out in the AM then I will probably soak some of the alfalfa cubes I have in warm water for him. His area of Alabama has reported cases of EEE and West Nile. He is running a fever as of tonight but it was low so I am hoping it is neither one of those. He has been vaccinated for both but it is my understanding it doesnt protect fully- just lessens the chances. However vet seems confident he just caught the crud and that it manifested into pneumonia and that we caught it early enough before it could get too bad. Fingers crossed. My BO is going to check on him tonight around 1130/midnight before she goes to bed since she lives on the property.

I have had my share of leg injuries, scrapes, etc with Drifter but never an actual disease such as this. Poor little man. Its hard seeing them when they feel so bad.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Where in 'Bama are you Drifting Shadow? I'm in Oxford between B'ham & Atlanta. 

I always thought the horses with the most problems are the sweetest ones


----------



## DriftingShadow

I am attending school at Mississippi State! So I am actually in Starkville, Mississippi. Whiskey's former owners were in the Madison area, so fairly close to Birmingham I believe. I know we drove through there going to pick him up. They went to a lot of shows down in Mobile on the weekends, etc and I think Mobile is the area that was facing more problems with West Nile and EEE earlier this summer. So I am fairly close to you Anita!! Awesome to know 

And ah, that makes sense. Both of mine always seem to love vet visits. And they are both definitely the sweetest  haha


----------



## DriftingShadow

And ah, just realized I think Madison is closer to Huntsville than it is to Birmingham. My understanding of Alabama geography isnt too great yet ha ha. I am still figuring Mississippi out!

I do know we went up to get him through Tuscaloosa and then Birmingham, but Madison is more north of B'ham. Thinking you guys in oxford were more northeast? Or am I way off?


----------



## AnitaAnne

DriftingShadow said:


> And ah, just realized I think Madison is closer to Huntsville than it is to Birmingham. My understanding of Alabama geography isnt too great yet ha ha. I am still figuring Mississippi out!
> 
> I do know we went up to get him through Tuscaloosa and then Birmingham, but Madison is more north of B'ham. Thinking you guys in oxford were more northeast? Or am I way off?


Close! Oxford is nearly due east of B'ham, really right between Atlanta & B'ham. We are right on I-20.

Tuscaloosa is SW of B'ham, then if you keep heading in a NE direction, you come to Madison & Huntsville. I am SE of Huntsville. If you think of it as a triangle, with a point at B'ham, Huntsville & Oxford. 

I don't know a lot about Miss, but have a friend in Oxford, Miss where Ol'Miss is located. Are you near there??


----------



## DriftingShadow

AnitaAnne said:


> Close! Oxford is nearly due east of B'ham, really right between Atlanta & B'ham. We are right on I-20.
> 
> Tuscaloosa is SW of B'ham, then if you keep heading in a NE direction, you come to Madison & Huntsville. I am SE of Huntsville. If you think of it as a triangle, with a point at B'ham, Huntsville & Oxford.
> 
> I don't know a lot about Miss, but have a friend in Oxford, Miss where Ol'Miss is located. Are you near there??


Oxford is north of us, closer to memphis TN. Starkville, where I am, is about 45 mins southwest of Tuscaloosa and we are about a little less than two hours from Birmingham.


----------



## AnitaAnne

DriftingShadow said:


> Oxford is north of us, closer to memphis TN. Starkville, where I am, is about 45 mins southwest of Tuscaloosa and we are about a little less than two hours from Birmingham.


We are about 3 hrs apart then


----------



## Zexious

Sorry to hear about your horsies, DriftingShadow. ): When it rains, it pours...


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, I used to live in Columbus, Ms. Which is between both of you. Starkville is 30 minutes away and B'ham was 1 hour and 15 minutes away.I have family in Gardendale, Al. My cousin is attending MSU and she just got married down here on the beach last month.

My wife is,actually, going to Columbus this Saturday to pick up my 3rd daughter and her son as well as our friend. My daughter and grandson will be here til June of next and our friend will be here about a week til her other friend picks up her to spend time with her. 

I lived in Columbus for about 17 years and is where I had my first horses.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Roadyy that is awesome! I love Starkville. I am originally from Houston, Texas so it was a big change coming down here but it was a nice change 

Did you board in Columbus? You might know the people I board with now. I believe it has been around a while. J3 ranch? The owners are Beverly and Nelson jones. I think the owner before them was mrs Beverly's father in law, TN jones. Great people for the most part. Wonderful facility! I was blessed to have found it


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, I know the place. I've never been there personally, but know of the place through some friends who lived in West Point. Never heard many bad things about the place.
I had my own land to keep my horses at. I've never had to deal with boarding facilities,luckily. I lived in a little community just north of Columbus called Caledonia. It was mostly farmers so there was plenty of places to go riding without ever having to use a trailer. 30 minute ride got you into some sure nough wooded areas with everything from creek crossing to hill climbs. The horses were always in great shape from the terrain they took us on.


----------



## DriftingShadow

J3 is pretty good as far as boarding barns go. My jaw dropped when I found the place. 700+ acres for 65/month per horse. That is way cheaper than I ever could have imagined.

I know where caledonia is! I have a few friends up that way that I will go ride with every now and then


----------



## Roadyy

I still have family and friends up there. My mom has 3 sisters and a couple of cousins(hers) who live in Columbus. I miss the scenery while riding up there. If you get the chance to drive through West Point then do so. I love the old houses with the huge trees hanging over the street. Christmas time is beautiful there when they were doing carriage rides down through there with all the lights. Ok I'm getting home sick again..gotta stop because I know there is no money to be made up there and is why I left both times.. Second time I moved there because I got home sick while down here for 3 years. Realized there was nothing there after 8 months and moved back down here.


----------



## DriftingShadow

I student taught in West Point when I did my student teaching! I have a good friend who grew up in the Old Waverly area. I love looking at all the old plantation homes around here. Columbus has some beatiful ones as well! Especially down by The W.

I agree with the no money to be made thing, which is a shame. Once I finish up my masters I'll be moving on as well. Beautiful countryside and a lot of history, but not much in the way of futures.

For an update on the boys: Drifter is on the mend and is chilling out in the pasture enjoying life. Vet thinks he should be good to go for riding by Saturday or Sunday. Yay!

Whiskey has a better appetite today, but had some major diarrhea in his stall. Dr C (my vet from the vet school up here) had told me to be on the lookout for that with this antibiotic, so I called him as soon as I saw it this afternoon. He came to check on him for me and said since Whiskey had only had 2 doses up to that point and since it was more "cow patty" like and not straight water, that he was probably just upset from being in the stall and stressed from being sick. He told me to cut his grain ration a bit and give him more hay. I bought a hay net so he eats his hay slower so it will last him a bit longer. 

He is drinking a ton. He has 3 buckets of water in his stall and goes through them like nobody's business. Dr C told me that was probably because of his fever. It has stayed at 102.5 all day. He told me to let it run its course and just keep an eye on it, not to give him anything else for it. I think he wants to make sure it doesnt spike very high, and doesnt want bute or banamine covering it up. The culture for strangles came back negative, so it looks like it really is just pneumonia. 

He is still coughing a ton, and hacking stuff up with it. Blech. I remember when I had pneumonia last winter. It was not fun. So I feel for the little man. I'm glad he's back on his feed though. He also has his jollyball in the stall with him and an empty milk carton full of pebbles he can shake for noise (I'm cheap and he is easily amused lol) and he has taken an interest in both of those things again. So that gives me hope that even though the fever is sticking around, he's on the mend.

Here is a picture of the patient enjoying his hay when I went to check on him in the middle of the afternoon today. He's in the quarantine stall so hes not near anyone, but he can talk to them and see/hear them for the most part. He can look out his stall window and see outside and he gets nice breeze from the doorway at the end of the barn. Plus there is a box fan at the top part of his stall that keeps him cool and keeps the flies away. He has it made  (besides the being sick part


----------



## AnitaAnne

It is good to hear your boys are better! Whiskey is being a good boy drinking lots of water. 

I always recommend people eat yogurt to replace the good bacteria when taking antibiotics...they make an equine powdered type. Ask your Dr. C about adding some probiotics to his feed to keep the diarrhea under control.


----------



## DriftingShadow

He actually gave me some this morning when he stopped by Anitaanne! So y'all are on the same page


----------



## QOS

DriftingShadow - hope he is better soon. Poor guy.

AnitaAnn - love the pictures. It is very pretty there.

I went to the international cake convention in Lexington, KY. Wish I had have had time to check out horse farms but I was really there to help my friend with her cake supply booth. Had a blast on one had and wished I hadn't gone on the other. My mom got very sick while I was gone and was hospitalized. She is very ill and we are waiting on MD Anderson to see her. Don't really think it is cancer but they will determine that. I am at her house right now - my sisters and I are taking shifts to be with her. Hubby was really sick while I was gone and 2 year old granddaughter went to the ER after stuffing a paper towel up her nose, past her eye and into a sinus cavity. :? Maybe I should NEVER go out of town again.

Missed my horses while I was gone too!!! I have only seen them for a few minutes unfortunately. Hoping to ride with weekend. I will have to enjoy everyone else's adventures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh Denise, sorry to hear about your family falling apart while you were gone. Prayers for your moma.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I hope everybody gets better. They can't get along without you.

I hope to catch a ride between rain showers this weekend. It is cool outside -- 68 degrees! The horses are really happy even if they are wet.


----------



## gunslinger

Mid September weather here in August....unfortunately, I'm flying out this weekend headed for Buffalo....


----------



## QOS

Thanks Amy and Celeste. Hubby is very ill and has been since last August. Ugh....going to Houston for more tests Wednesday. Sat all day in an ER in Houston with him Tuesday after returning home Monday at 1:00 pm. I had went directly to the hospital to see Mom. 

My little granddaughter was here tonight...OMG she is like the Tasmanian Devil...stuff is flying out behind her as she goes. :lol: She is a live wire.

Going riding in the morning with my cousin Kellie. She is off tomorrow thank Goodness!!! I have the Brenderup hooked up and ready to go. We are going to try to ride Saturday evening and Sunday morning. I didn't have a cake this weekend thank Goodness.  Praying it doesn't rain!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise, sorry to hear that illness is plaguing your family.. I hope everyone gets straightened out asap! Enjoy your saddle time, as it sounds like you need it. :shock:


I got back in the saddle yesterday for the first time since my unplanned dismount. My leg is still far from back to normal, but I figured if I could make it thru a day at work, I was sure going to try riding. Took Dream out and was surprised to find that posting the trot was no problem whereas cantering was uncomfortable. Fortunately, I don't think the swelling in my thigh was any worse after riding and it actually helped the swelling in my ankle (which felt totally normal for the first time after the ride.. only lasted a couple hours but I will take what I can get!).











The weather has been perfect here - upper 70s, sunny, light breeze, low humidity. May I order this weather for the rest of the season please?!

Plan to get back on Gamer this evening, when DH can be around to assist me.


2013 mileage
...
07/15/13 dream 25.82 miles 7.0 mph 549.24 total miles
07/20/13 george 99.71 miles 6.3 mph 648.95 total miles
07/24/13 dream 10.01 miles 7.1 mph 658.96 total miles
07/31/13 gamer 0.07 miles 2.7 mph 659.03 total miles
08/15/13 dream 12.24 miles 6.1 mph 671.27 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Beautiful view Dawn! It's nice to be back in the saddle, but 15 days and you leg is still swollen? That's a long time for injury, are you sure there was no break?


----------



## DriftingShadow

Denise, Wow! I am so sorry about all the things happening with your family. I think its safe to say that next time you decide to go out of town, yo should probably take them all with you! They cant function without you around 

Phantom- I always love your pictures!! Good luck getting back on Gamer, let us know how it goes! Dont over do it if you are still sore, especially since it sounds like there is still swelling!

Whiskey's temp was 102 even this am! Woo hoo! Lowest its been, so I think we are finally on the mend. He is starting to get real irritated with being up. Today is day 3 of 7, so he still has a ways to go. I let him chill out in the round pen and graze while I did his stall. He is usually neat and tidy, but I think the stress of being up for so long is making him antsy. He has obviously been walking circles...









He enjoyed his time in the round pen and actually met me at the gate begging when he saw I had his antibiotics :lol::shock: Hes so weird









And he is back to holding up a leg in excitement while eating, so I think by this time next week I will have a healthy horse on my hands. :wink: Cough is still persistent though. But I think mine hung around for a bit after my bout of pneumonia last year too.


----------



## QOS

thanks for the kind words - my mom is a little better. I wish Hubby was! 

I did get to get out and ride today. I rode just short of 7 miles in the woods with my cousin, Kellie. We rode down the right of ways where there is huge machinery. Biscuit totally ignored the machines and was an absolute angel on the trails. Not so much when I first got to the barn. He walked off from me and refused to let me catch him Ugh. I hadn't seen them but once for a few minutes in 9 days. I had to get Jamie to haul me back down to the pasture with the feed and trapped him in the little corral. Once I gave him treats he was like "oh...yeah...I remember you!"

I was swatting spiders out of the trees when this happened...

Contour | Stories | FILE0172

I flung a spider on Kellie 2.5 years ago and just rolled because she screamed like a 4 year old girl. hahahahha I was screaming like a 2 year old today when this huge spider landed on me and I beat the snot out of it with my crop. I had squished guts all over me :shock: 

We did quiet a bit of trotting today and really enjoyed our ride. I can't wait til I can start going by myself. 

I left my trailer right by the horses pasture in the right of way. I want Biscuit to totally ignore it whether it it coming or going or just sitting there. After unhitching it I took his saddle pad up to the barn and cleaned it (it stunk so bad with sweat  UGH) and then drove back down to their paddock. He came right up to me to get a treat - acting like he didn't see the Brenderup. That was a good thing!!!


----------



## Roadyy

That video was great. Looked and sounded like you are really enjoying your new back and Biscuit too. 

Continued prayers for your whole family.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I think the Biscuit is a saint. He just took all the spider attack reaction in stride. I will be glad when spider season is over for a while.


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> ...15 days and you leg is still swollen? That's a long time for injury, are you sure there was no break?


A bad sprain can actually take far longer to heal completely than a break. I sprained my ankle back in February, and it still starts hurting if I hike more than about 5-6 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Beautiful view Dawn! It's nice to be back in the saddle, but 15 days and you leg is still swollen? That's a long time for injury, are you sure there was no break?


While I can't say for sure there is no hairline fracture as I never had it radiographed, I simply cannot believe I would be able to walk/run/ride/work on a broken femur (or ankle, as that is still swelling too). I think the muscle was just that profoundly injured that the swelling is still working its way out and that the lymph return for my whole leg is out of whack (by the end of a day on my feet, I have pitting edema in my ankle.. but 20 min laying with my leg elevated and the heating pad reduces it greatly). I am finally able to palpate the actual muscle of my thigh (complete with some new lumps and indents), so the swelling is def better, just taking a while to clear.




DriftingShadow said:


> Good luck getting back on Gamer, let us know how it goes! Dont over do it if you are still sore, especially since it sounds like there is still swelling!


Unfortunately, overdoing it in terms of riding Gamer was not an problem. :-(

While I had been hoping there would be no issue, I knew as soon as I brought her into the aisle and started brushing her that it was _not_ going to be like nothing had happened. As soon as she realized I wasn't just tending to her foot (still dealing with the hole remaining after the abscess was dug out), she was on alert.. head up, tense, jumpy.

I spent double the normal time grooming her. And while she didn't do anything wrong, she was certainly not relaxed and enjoying it like before. When I brought the pad out, she got tense. When I brought the saddle out, her eyes got big and she started shaking and tap dancing (never pulling on the crossties.. just doing anything but standing still being relaxed). Spent a while just rubbing on her and picking the saddle up and then putting it down, etc. Eventually got it on her without her moving, but she was def unhappy. Repeat with girth, then with breastcoller, and then with bridle.

Went out into the yard and she was a ball of tension, looking for the monster anywhere and everywhere. I did a bunch of simple ground work with her. Took her a while, but she eventually settled down. Worked her a bit more till she was looking totally relaxed, the went to the mounting block (which I had moved from the end of the barn to a bit further into the yard, away from the aisleway opening). She walked right up beside it and halted when I asked her to. I took the first step up onto the block.. and she shot away sideways like I had kicked her in the butt. She never pulled on the reins, but she pivoted totally around, so her forehead was facing me and her butt was as far away as possible. And she was shaking head to toe.

At that point I decided actually riding was not going to happen. After more groundwork focused around my standing on the block and having her come beside me and stand, then flapping the stirrups and leaning over her and all the other never-been-backed stuff, I was able to get to the point where I mounted and just sat on her and waited for her to finally relax. Mounted 3 times without asking for any forward movement and then called it good and took her back in the barn, untacked, and turned her out.

I gave her tonight off. Tomorrow I will do all of those things again. If it goes well, I will have Dean lead us around the yard with me sitting on her and just literally go back to the beginning (hell, it's not like she'd had much under saddle time anyway). Plan to take things super slow and just see how it goes.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you were able to get on her finally.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit pretty much is a saint but had I done all of that swishing around his head from the ground he would not have liked it. Kellie and I were remarking on that very thing. He couldn't care less about that stuff going on from the saddle!!!

Dawn, glad you are feeling better. I came off a horse almost 5 years ago when I decided to get a horse after a 26 years. OMG my leg was black/blue/purple/fuschia from the hip to the foot. And swelled up like twice its normal size. It wasn't pretty and my leg is still discolored from it. :evil: Hope you and Gamer can bond tightly soon. She sounds scared poor thing!!!

Today was not good - Mom was sent by ambulance to the ER and not my cousin's ER. I am not a fan of the hospital they took her to. She was a little incoherent and disoriented this morning. Thank Goodness it was just a urinary tract infection and too many meds from her hospital stay. She was released around 1:30 and I spent the rest of the day at her house until 9:30 PM. She was greatly improved. She is not a fan of doctors and hospitals :wink: Say some prayers for her - my brother in law said it was his prayers that healed her this morning! He is a character!


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> While I can't say for sure there is no hairline fracture as I never had it radiographed, I simply cannot believe I would be able to walk/run/ride/work on a broken femur (or ankle, as that is still swelling too). I think the muscle was just that profoundly injured that the swelling is still working its way out...


This was from getting kicked/stepped on? Could easily be a bone bruise ("periosteal hematoma" in med-speak) in addition to muscle bruising. I've had them (from getting hit by a car), and they also take longer to heal than regular muscle bruises.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I hope you leg is better soon Dawn. Bummer about the set back with Gamer. Some horses just need a longer time to adjust to changes. She was doing so well, and she will again


----------



## DriftingShadow

Denise that video scared the heck out of me! I was swatting my leg with you in the video. Blech. I hate spiders!! Drifter is so tall that he sometimes runs me into them. Gah its not pretty.

Hang in there Dawn! She will come back around. Yall just both need some time to finish healing 

It felt GREAT today when I got off work so I decided to take Drifter for a short ride since he was cleared by the vet Friday. He was such a butt!! He tried to bolt back home and knocked me against a trailer in his haste to get there. I was seeing fire so I took him right where he wanted to go. I marched him into his pasture, left the saddle on and exchanged the bridle for a halter/leadrope and we did work right there. I was wary of pushing him too hard because of the tweaked ligament but he got up into a sweat. Then I put his bridle back on and we tried a trail ride again. He was much happier to be away from the barn that time. I guess he just needed a little reminder.

Whiskey is officially in a small paddock! Yay! I let him hang out wiht Drift for a bit while I got their feed ready. The barn cat had been resting on the fence and all of a sudden I heard her holler. I walked out of the tackroom to see what was up and she was covered in slobber like a horse had licked her and she was knocked off the rail and standing on the ground. I went in and picked her up to check her over. She was fine. But I think this picture shows who the guilty party was :lol:


----------



## QOS

DriftingShadow - I am not scared of them per se but certainly don't want to be stung by one either! Kellie and I rode Sunday morning for a little more than 7 miles and I did quiet a bit of jogging/trotting and at the end Biscuit and I cantered! Woot!! I enjoyed my ride so much.

Here is an entire wall of spiders - their webs were gorgeous.








And here is my cousin's gorgeous horse Elan kissing me up for a treat. 










Biscuit was a little leery of me Sunday morning but I was able to catch him in the little corral. I don't know what his problem is but it is annoying as all get out. Once you catch him he is an angel. Kellie said the man that had broke Biscuit was roping off of him so I guess that is why he couldn't care less about me swinging a crop all over the place. I went out to the barn this morning and he refused to come in. I walked out to the pasture and got him to take one treat from me but he refused the other treat and walked away. I went back to the front and he finally came up there and after a bit took ONE treat but walked off. I went back this evening and he came up easily and gobbled up treats. Kellie said he was bi-polar :evil:

We had to return my mom to the hospital today. She will be transported tomorrow to MD Anderson for a biopsy of the mass on her pancreas. Please remember her in your prayers - it is coming at me from all sides. My uncle, her brother, is very ill and in the hospital awaiting surgery in Houston. Poor fellow has a fistula from his colon to his bladder . My cousin called today and said "my patient is not doing very well Niecie" I am very close to my uncle and his children. My hubby is having a biopsy in Houston Wednesday morning for a mass in his intestines. Ugh...it is raining and pouring on me right now so prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## Roadyy

Prayer sent for all.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Prayers for all, hope there is better news soon.


----------



## Zexious

QOS, Elan looks so sweet. What a little piggie.

My thoughts are with you... I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## QOS

Update on all of my patients. Mom was transported Tuesday to St. Luke's in Houston. Her brother was 4 floors up awaiting surgery so my cousins were there too, and it was very nice to see them. My uncle had surgery Wednesday afternoon and is holding his own poor soul. He had to have a colostomy and stints in the tubes coming from the kidneys. He has the same funky blood condition my mom has that gives them sky high tryglycerides. Mom had the biopsy yesterday. It is a hard mass instead of bloody as reported before. First thought was it was just a cyst he could aspirate. He was able to biopsy but not aspirate. We will know Monday what the biopsy says. Barry's procedure was also on Wednesday. We go back to his doctor next Wednesday. Poor fellow - he is down to 143 lbs and is just a little rack of bones. I had to come home with him as I have a wedding cake this weekend...my riding buddy/cousin's son is getting married. I will return early Monday morning and stay until they decide on the course for mom's situation. My 2 sisters are still there with my 3rd sister returning home today. Please keep praying for my family. It is raining and pouring on me. 

I did get out to see my horses and give them treats. It comforts me just to pet their faces and kiss them up. Horses are good for our souls.


----------



## Celeste

I finally got out and did a little 2 mile ride. My horse was terrible. Between the flies, the fact that she hasn't been ridden, and the her being in flaming heat, she just was not good. I was very discouraged today. She bucked, reared slightly, balked, shook her head, and generally acted like a jerk. Nobody got hurt, but no fun was had either. Dang mare.


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, I will keep you all in my prayers. I hope you hear good news soon.


Celeste, I hope she settles down and you are able to ride more with this cooler weather. I have been trying to finish a fence line so I can focus more on other things with the horses, but all this evening rain has made it difficult. We finally got the top strand ran across yesterday just after dark.


----------



## Zexious

QOS, horses are absolutely the best therapy. They'll keep your spirits up.


----------



## Celeste

It has been 5 weeks since she was out on a trail ride. She never does well if she is not ridden at least once a week, but the weather and my work hasn't allowed it. Now that I am over being mad at her, I'm ok. I am going to ride her for a bunch of short rides in the arena before taking her out again. I think she'll be ok.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Roaddy - we need the prayers. I am praying and know that it is in God's hands.

Celeste - Psycho Princess was out in full force. Glad you were able to ride it out but dang...that makes a sucky ride.

Zexious - yes they are. My boys put a smile on my face no matter what. Sarge is a total love bug and kisses me up. He is such a sweetie. Biscuit is sweet but I must admit - Sarge is a total sweetheart. If he was a man I'd marry him!


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, I say the same thing about my horse! I want a man that's like him xD


----------



## Celeste

If my horse was a man, I would *not* marry him. (She is not a he, but you get my idea.)


----------



## AnitaAnne

So sorry to hear about your family's continued medical problems Denise. Prayers to all of them and you too. This has been a rough year for you. 

Celeste, so glad to hear you stuck out the ride with your pretty princess, she must have been missing you :wink:

Has anyone else noticed that it has been getting dark at 730 pm??? Total bummer. And the never-ending rain. Jeez this has been a weird year :evil:

I'm taking the trailer into the shop bright & early tomorrow to get the plug replaced so I can hit the trails again. Chivas is fat & bored. So am I...


----------



## DriftingShadow

Denise, Continuing to keep you and your family in my prayers!

This seems petty in comparison- but I was robbed of a great job opportunity today, and am asking for thoughts as I try to come to terms with it.

A few days ago I learned of a great opportunity being offered to me through my university's Horse Program. I have competed in some of the same shows as the woman who is in charge of my university's horse unit (showteam, equine behavior and training, horseman ship classes, etc). She has seen me ride in a variety of circumstances and has a pretty accurate knowledge of my skill level. They needed a new instructor for over fences lessons for the show team and she put my name forward. She knew me, and knew my abilities, so felt like I was fully capable to help her out. She also knows of other students who take lessons from me.

Well a "friend" apparently heard that this woman was considering me, and she was very upset by it. She and another "friend" set up a meeting with where they filed a written complaint against me. They apparently put in writing that I was an "unsafe" instructor and that the safety of the students would be jeopardized if I were to indeed become an instructor. They even presented her with pictures, PICTURES!!!, that they had somehow gotten ahold of from me on trail rides and me at shows. The pictures from the shows were pretty stereotypical show pictures of me jumping, etc. M told me that she told them she saw NOTHING wrong with the pictures. The trail pictures were of me on Drifter, bareback, in Nike shorts. HOWEVER, because they put in writing that they deemed me to be unsafe, and they told the woman they would go higher up than her if need be if she still offered me the position - her hands are tied. I do not get the job.

I have been very upset about this all day, but more so over the fact that someone could be bored enough to go ruin an opportunity like that for someone else. I have a lot of mutual friends who are chipping in support and contacting the school on my behalf, which I am so very thankful for. I blessed to have those people in my lives.

I did contact one of the girls who had the meeting to discuss with her why she felt like she had to do that. She told me that I didn't take my riding seriously enough and that riding bareback on the trails was proof enough of that. She also told me that she had sent in her own name to the hiring committee and hoped they would learn from the mistake they almost made and not repeat it 

I am trying to not hang on and be bitter but I just keep thinking about how much I was looking forward to this wonderful opportunity for me. But What's mean to be is meant to be, and I know God's got my back.

In positive exciting news (sorry I have written a novel) Whiskey got cleared for light exercise so he got ponied off of Drifter tonight. It was ... touch and go. Drifter was a saint. Whisk jumped a lot of ditches and would try to run up (The vet said light exercise Whiskey!! Light!! We were walking for a reason!!) along side of us and D never batted an eye. I was also on bareback, so too bad the girls couldnt have gotten pics of that and added it to their collection of me being "unsafe" ha.

I hope everyone is doing well and riding and I keep each of you in my thoughts and prayers every day!


----------



## gunslinger

Wow, nothing like a knife in the back is there? Nice to know who your friends are right?

One of the seven deadly sins is envy, and that's my guess as to why the other girl did what she did. She wanted the job and put herself above you.

I'd try to meet with the woman in charge of the program and let her know that you're really interested in the program and would love to take advantage of the opportunity if it's still available.

My guess is she's smart enough to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Roadyy

DS, maybe the committee will see that she had ulterior motives for making the complaint when they see she applied for the position. Karma would be them giving it to you and turning her down flat and making her your student for awhile to rub salt in the wound. I see those same kinds of acts here at my work so often that I gave up wanting to move up in the company because of all the politics and back stabbing. To sit back and watch someone throw what appeared to be their friend under the bus to keep themselves from looking bad made my stomach turn.


----------



## Roadyy

See, I almost thought I was losing it. I knew I posted to this thread and when I saw it in Horse Talk and my response wasn't there I began to question my sanity... That was just mean, but I forgive you this time.:hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

DS, this sounds at first like a bum rap, but do not take defeat without a fighting! In every place I have ever been, there are always those that back-stab others, sometimes they are successful, but not always! 

This sounds like a case where you could really show how professional you are. Plus utilize your connection. 

First of all, did you accually fill out an application for this position? If not itis not unusual at all to submit a cover letter/resume with an application. 

Even if you have already filled one out, you can submit a resume in addition, either directly or through the existing instructor. 

In this submission, what you do NOT do is mention these awful backstabbers. What you do want to include is a bit about your methods of instruction and safety measures you utilize when instructing others. 

Make it clear without going overboard, that you take the safety of those you instruct seriously and follow all safety precautions such as:
Wearing helmets at all times when working around horses
checking all tack for wear areas prior to every student use
checking saddles for correct cinching before & after mounting
providing all students with a written list of rules 
etc, etc, etc

You of course include references that they can contact. 

That takes care of that side, and once you get an interview you can include things like you ride bareback on occasion when training your own horses, but never allow students to do so. 

As for the ones that are deflaming your character, if they have really submitted, in writing, that you are unsafe only because you ride bareback when "schooling" your horses, a visit to an attorney may be in order. A nice official letter from an attorney should stop that immediately! Many professional riders ride bareback, some even bridleless too! That does not make them unsafe! 

Good luck!! 

Stacy Westfall


----------



## AnitaAnne

Another Professional riding bareback - the "naturall horseback" method is all the rage, of course DS you would be very strict when instructing students, to follow school policy...

Alycia Burton


----------



## QOS

Good Grief DS what a POS. I do believe anyone reviewing the applications will see through her BS. Seriously, since when is riding bareback a huge horse sin? I literally learned to ride bareback. My dad's saddle was way to big for my skinny 12 year old butt so I rode my mare bareback everywhere.  I had excellent balance on her as a result - wouldn't ride bareback now because of my balance issues but when I see someone riding bareback that is supremely balanced I can't help but smile. Stacy Westfall looks fabulous in that video Anita Ann posted. I will keep you in my prayers and pray that the right person (you!) is chosen for this position. I have worked with back stabbers before. Thank God my new boss saw right through them and I had CYA'd and had proof.  They made my job twice as hard but when I left there I left as a director of my department!


----------



## Zexious

DS, it really does sound like jealousy and envy. How childish that someone would try to mess that up for you. I'm sorry, and I hope everything works out. As they say, what goes around comes around. I'm a total believer in karma.


----------



## Celeste

Today my friend Donna brought her horse over. I rode Abby so that I would have a well behaved mount. Her horse was less than perfect at the beginning of the ride. She settled down pretty soon, but she is normally amazing. She said that it was because she hadn't ridden in a week, whereas she normally rides four times a week. I really think that the problem with my Princess is that I have not been riding her enough. I got DH to mow the arena and I am going to try to do some schooling with her.

Donna and I rode 3.8 mile today. That brings me up to 76.2 miles. I'm gonna have to get busy to reach anything like my goal.


----------



## Celeste

I forgot to mention that I used my new Abetta endurance saddle. It is great! It fit both horses (I used a thicker pad on Abby than on the Princess). It was very comfortable and worked great. I can feel a lot more contact with the horse than I do with a typical western saddle. It only weighs about 15 pounds which is one of the main reasons I bought it.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Thanks guys for the kind words and support! I am sorry I am just now getting back to you. I had a long work day.

Yesterday was pretty tough, I think because it was all so fresh. I actually am following your advice Anita Anne and am going to turn in my application as scheduled with a cover letter. I have also included references like my past instructors, my certification levels and the parents of other students that I currently have. ALL of my students wear helmets, and even if I myself do not always wear one on my own time- if a student sees me riding--I WILL be wearing one. As simple as that.

And I cant/wont apologize for bareback riding. I was taught to balance by being made to ride bareback. I love my job, and I love my horses and I love the friends i know I cant count on. So many have showed me support these last 24 hours.

I am still hoping something will happen and I will get the job, but I am trusting that God will have something for me. My faith helps me to believe that if God allows this door to be shut, he has something else great in store for me.

Again, thank you all so much for the well wishes and support! I needed to get my confusion and anger and sadness out, but I didnt want to be to vocal about in a real-life situation because I did not want the girls to be aware of how successful they were in getting under my skin and deeply hurting me.

I always say it, and I will say it again, HF rocks!


----------



## Celeste

I hope you get the job!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So glad to hear you are proceeding with the application! :clap:

Don't let anyone bring you down or slander your good name & reputation. We are all here for you :thumbsup:


----------



## QOS

You go girl! You have the right attitude.


----------



## greentree

Gosh, it took me a few pages to catch up!! Someone always "needs me" about the time I really get down to this thread! 

Denise, I am praying for your family! 

DS, great idea to proceed like nothing happened, "living well is the best revenge"!!!

We are having the same odd behavior here...I saddled the gelding instead of driving him, and he was horrid! I had to get off and lunge, then tried again, went back and got a crop, by then he and I were BOTH panting, but I got him away from the barn, and we had a nice ride on the trails, then a bit of arena work. Guess he has not been out by himself in a while, and he forgot who was riding him....

I got my old Paint back from my friends, and have been really pampering him. He was covered in a fungus, his feet were BAAADDDD, so he got bloodwork, a pedicure, and he gets an iodine bath everyday. His bloodwork was normal, so I Panacur purged him. He looks way better to me. He has been home one week today.

Take care everyone!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

I didn't get to ride today but did go out to the see the boys. It was raining around the ranch so I came through a downpour. Got to their pasture and it was just barely sprinkling. The windshield wipers were on. The horses came around the little corral fence and I could see that Sarge was looking intensely at something and on high alert. I was talking to him and he was not even giving me the time of day. LOL Hubby got out and said it is the windshield wipers he is looking at! Right then Sarge whirled and took off like his butt was on fire. Biscuit followed him and they ran around the pasture snorting. hahahah He finally came in and Barry turned the wipers on again and then he whirled and took off again - blowing like he was scaring something. :lol: He came in later and took a treat from Barry but I had to laugh at them. They are so funny. Biscuit couldn't have cared less about the windshield wipers but I think he enjoyed the thundering around the pasture!!


----------



## Roadyy

Well, Trusty and Doc got a little bit of ride in yesterday, just not by me. When we got home from church me and my 2 middle daughters went out to the barn to care for the horses. Alicia bathed them while Misty helped hold a couple of the others while I trimmed their front hooves. Afterwards we left them drying off in their stalls while we went back to the house to cool off and change clothes.

We then went back a little later and saddled Doc to ride the little kids around the pasture. Then saddled Trusty and led them around on him. Taking turns with each yougun. When the two grandsons weren't riding they were contempt to help lead the horse around.

Forgive my attire as it is a swamp to get out to this dry area so I decided to wear my old pull up work boots. lol


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Forgive my attire as it is a swamp to get out to this dry area so I decided to wear my old pull up work boots. lol
> 
> View attachment 266218


What's wrong with your attire? Doesn't everybody wear boots and shorts?


----------



## LeynaProof

I have not been on here in a while. It's been so busy at work i have not had a chance and the last thing i want to do on the weekends is fire up the internet! LOL. I hope everyone is doing good! 

I just had to tell everyone that knows about the struggle i have had with Dare, that yesterday when i mounted he stood still and then walked off and stopped to eat grass! I was so proud of him! I never thought i would see the day i did not have to count to 3,4 or 5 times before i got the guts to swing up in the saddle, but that day came! He is still nervous but he is learning that i am not going to hurt him. I actually don't shake anymore and i don't get a sick feeling in my tummy when i think about getting on. Haha! Oh and thanks to everyone that gave me advise or just gave me encouraging words. 

Here is a pic of him after our 11 mile training ride yesterday.


----------



## Roadyy

That is an amazing capture. What camera are you using or is it the setting you are using? Did you enhance the photo on the pc?

I understand not getting on the pc on the weekends as I usually don't bother with it while I'm at the house. Besides I usually only have about 20 minutes of free time from the time I get home to laying my head on the pillow.


I'm very glad to see you are having great strides with Dare in your trust building. Looks like we will be seeing alot more photos and stories of your adventures with Dare.


Celeste, I usually wear pants out to the horses if I know there is work to do with them. If I'm just going to feed and doctor Trusty then I'll throw on shorts and water boots in our weather. Otherwise I would be wearing my lace up work boots out there with my shorts when the path is dry since they look more like hiking boots.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LeynaPrrof, Dare is looking simply gorgeous! So glad to hear he is acting well too


----------



## LeynaProof

Roady: It is just a Kodak digital camera. I didn't do anything to the picture either. And to top it off my camera is 4 or 5 years old! Haha. And still going strong. 

Anita: Thank you! I am so happy he is coming out of his "shell". He really is a good boy.


----------



## greentree

LeynaProof, I am so glad you had a breakthrough with Dare!! So funny, because I was going to post about his twin sister!!! 

My diamond in the rough is turning into a diamond! I KNOW i need to knock on wood..... Today, after 3 or 4 weeks, I put the saddle on to lunge her. The little girl from across the street was here, and decided it was time to move the tarps around. Lucy was giving her a VERY wide berth, so I took that a training opportunity. When I walked on the tarp, so did she. No trembling, nothing. If I was doing it, it was OK. We chased the tarp while she drug it to the other side of the arena, then walked right over. Then backed over. Then over the blue one. Then I walked over the little jump, and she came right along, so I lunged her over a couple of those. This mare has a PRETTY jump, so I am going to ride her tomorrow, and hopefully she will do a couple of poles for cavaletti (I don't have any "regulation" stuff any more--I never thought I would train a jumping horse again)....Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!!

Rode the ancient Paint horse today, too, down the road about 2/3 mile and back, no lameness!!! Yay, he seems to be feeling SO much better....it's a mother's love, you know!!

Nancy


----------



## DriftingShadow

Ahh so nice to get on and see refreshingly good news from people!! 

I have started what I am referring to as "30 days of reconnecting with Drifter". I realized last week that we were both starting to get very burnt out on each other and I knew it was up to me to try and repair that. My goal is for 30 days to not put him through any kind of intense training, and to just enjoy being with him. When I do ride we are doing trails, and keeping any training sessions short and to the point. 

Today made Day 4 and he is responding better and is engaging with me and being sociable once again. I think he was burnt out on training and arena work, which I can totally understand. I gave a lesson this evening to a student I've had a while. Drift loves her. You can tell in the pics he is like "Well hello Tiny Human! Where are my treats?".

Whiskey is doing fantastic as well. He also got some hugs and love from Carolyne. No cough !!! yeah!! He must have had an itchy face though because I noticed he's gouged some areas into his blaze. Ugh. Poor dude.

Fall was in the air here today! I am so excited! I hope all is going well for every one. I hope to go on a trail sometime this week if I can find time after class.


----------



## DriftingShadow

It was so AWESOME feeling outside today. I was all pumped thinking fall had finally arrived but apparently its supposed to get back into the upper 90s this weekend. Sad day!

Today was a great Wednesday. Watched movies (documentaries but still no notes) in both of my AM classes and got my job application all turned in (asking for prayers for that please!). 

The reconnecting thing with Drift is just going fantastic. Last night we worked on switching from a forward walk with impulsion to stop, and then backing up. He was a champ. He came running to me when I called this evening!! He hasnt done that in months. So I think my plan to reconnect with him is working. Today was his night off so he got fed and turned back out. Threw in a few treats since I was so glad he came when I called and didn't make me chase him down 

Whisk is doing FANTASTIC. I lunged him with side reins a little bit today and then just chilled out with him. He is really turning into something! I had a lot of people at the barn today tell me they coudlnt believe how far he had come, so I went back throuhg some old pics as soon as I get home.

Boy were they right!! Below are two comparison shots. The first one is Whiskeys first morning at my barn, ,mid July. The last 2 were taken today before and after lunging. He is becoming a deep chestnut copper color, and I included the last pic to show how his mane is becoming almost blonde! He is also really developing nice muscle structure and he has such a wonderful personality. We really 'click' ! I hope everything is going great for everyone else.

Denise, update us when you can about your family! Yall are all in my prayers!


----------



## AnitaAnne

That is a huge change in Whiskey DS! He is such a cute horse, reminds me of my heart-horse that I foolishly sold during a bad time. Both your boys are very handsome! It is such an amazing joy when a beautiful horse gallops up to you! 

I can't wait to ride tomorrow, I think I'm going to try Drambuie out again too, he has been looking so good. 

Congrats on getting your application in, fingers crossed and prayers for the best outcome.


----------



## Roadyy

He really has changed since the start. He is looking great and I agree about the feeling of having them hurry to you when you come to the fence. Good luck on the job and keep up the great work.


Anita, how is Drambuie doing with his back? 


Denise, I second the request for updates on your family.


----------



## greentree

We have been hauling round bales....still need more to get through winter, but can't pay for them, lol. 

DS, Whiskey does look great! I am praying for you about your job.

Both of the horses I rode yesterday acted strange, so maybe the weather is chanfing or something!

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

I finally got back in the saddle over the weekend. DH and I took the horses camping (full thread with lots of pics is here) and had a blast. 











trails around Lake Luzerne, NY - YouTube


2013 mileage
...
07/20/13 george 99.71 miles 6.3 mph 648.95 total miles
07/24/13 dream 10.01 miles 7.1 mph 658.96 total miles
07/31/13 gamer 0.07 miles 2.7 mph 659.03 total miles
08/15/13 dream 12.24 miles 6.1 mph 671.27 total miles
08/22/13 dream 8.99 miles 3.9 mph 680.26 total miles 
08/23/13 dream 22.81 miles 4.6 mph 703.07 total miles
08/25/13 dream 11.12 miles 4.4 mph 714.19 total miles


----------



## garlicbunny

*highest trail mileage so far*

okay gaited people will laugh (they did) when I told them my highest mileage in 1 day was 11.45 . This was last weekend when we happened to be camping when a competive trail ride was going on. After that weekend I added up my total miles for the month and it came to 83.45 which I was thrilled because it was my record high, soooo I decided I wanted to shoot for 100 and I DID IT! In the next two days I had my goal and even went over..100.64! Not including mileage coming up on Saturday. I had 663 miles last year which will be hard to beat but guess maybe I could!?


----------



## Cacowgirl

I plan on getting back into the saddle a lot more real soon. What are some suggestions you folks might have for navigation, travel speed, etc? I already have a nice camera-just need to learn how to use it's features, & attach so they can be seen in posts. Thanks for your tips!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> We have been hauling round bales....still need more to get through winter, but can't pay for them, lol.
> 
> DS, Whiskey does look great! I am praying for you about your job.
> 
> Both of the horses I rode yesterday acted strange, so maybe the weather is chanfing or something!
> 
> Nancy


You have hay but short on $$ - I have $$ for hay, but can't find any. I thought I had 100 bales coming Tuesday, but he's not answering my calls anymore, dangit. I think he sold my hay to someone else that didn't need delivery. Dangit. My horses may be eating bagged alphafa from TC all winter. 

Issues with the kids today delayed my ride time until tonight. Only had time to ride Chivas and he was mad about something. Could be the gnats (anyone remember the other name for those pests from last year??) or the riding in the dusk, or the Barefoot saddle, or those extra pounds I put on while not riding. Whatever, he was not happy. Rode only 1.8 miles @ 3.9 mph with bit-chomping the whole way. Poor baby.

Drambuie has been acting better, walking easier and galloping around the pasture after I turn them out, so I plan to try riding him again. I think at this point though I'd be happier just finding him a new home. I think he needs a nice kid to love him and be light on his back.


----------



## garlicbunny

we use a Garmin, it tracks







moving time, stopped time, highest speed,overall speed, current speed, elevation, miles per hour and maybe more. The only thing that is not so cool is sometimes in the sun if you try to look at the map it is pretty tiny but not a big deal for us.


----------



## Roadyy

I got my electric fence done, Trusty is nearly healed up from his leg injury, the rain season is close to an end and Doc is getting good weight on him so I am hoping to start adding mileage to my list again soon. I'll have to take it slow to get them back into work again, but I did saddle them up the other afternoon to give all the babies a ride around the pasture. They both did real good..

Here are a couple of pics from the day.


----------



## Celeste

I didn't do a trail ride today, but I took the Psycho Princess into the arena to try to figure out why she was psycho again. She was much better. She is no longer in heat, so that may have been part of it. Part of it was that she had not been ridden. I think that one other issue, which also came up again today, is that the new saddle allows her to feel my legs more. I think that when I give a normal signal, she gets normal plus 3. In the long run it will be a great thing. I had her turning off of leg signals and we did a short side pass which she has never done before.


----------



## garlicbunny

nice pic's Roadyy!


----------



## greentree

I am NOT a doomsday prepper, but I am going to go ride at Mammoth Cave tomorrow, possibly for the last time. Next week, I do not think I will be able to afford to drive that far. 

I am going to hitch up the Clyde and tune up her driving skills to pull heavy loads, and maybe my driving horses and carriage collection will be worth a lot more!

Praying government does not make an irreversible error in judgement....

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

I rode the Princess in the arena again today. I used a different saddle pad and I think she liked it a lot better. She was very quiet today. I feel certain that she would have been fine out on a ride. It is just 89 degrees with a 52% humidity, so I only wanted to ride for a few minutes. I will be SOOOOOOOOOO glad when it cools off. Since my birthday is coming up, DH suggested that I choose my own present. I ordered a Tolkat woolback cinch. So much better than jewelry!


----------



## QOS

Dare is gorgeous in that picture. So glad to hear everyone is having breakthroughs with their horses. Sometimes just connecting on a different level is good for all of us - man or beast!

I wish I had great news to report on my mom but I don't. They did surgery to try and remove the mass but he was only able to take slivers to biopsy. It is evidently as large as a small coconut. He said it was cancerous but they will determine what type, either uterine from when she had that 4 years ago or pancreatic which is most likely as it is wrapped around her pancreas and she has had pancreatitis all her life. I was running back and forth to Houston last week and they did admit hubby to the same hospital for testing. I was running between floors like a crazy person...well, a wore out person. Uncle is doing a little better and should move to a private room. I spent the night in mom's room after surgery and she is a little out of of it still. She is having a hard time breathing but has good oxygen levels. I had to run home to make a wedding cake. I did all the baking/fondant making/flower making/icing and a friend stacked and filled and covered my cakes with fondant. Thank God for good cake buddies. I just basically had to do all the "decorating" as she did all the prepping of them. Two of my sisters had been in Houston since Mom when in and one sister is like me...she works so we have all been at the hospital as much as possible. Hubby was released after tests and we will continue to look for the reasons for his pain/severe weight loss. I will be returning to Houston tomorrow and will probably be driving back and forth every day. I want to spend time with her while I can. I appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers. We need all we can get.

I did get to ride yesterday. I haven't rode or went to the wellness center to walk in the water and my legs are not happy campers. :-x They were numb all the way to the top of my thighs. I was able to mount though and after riding for 2.3 miles the numbness was down to my knees. My horse was an angel yesterday. There was a party in the center of the park and he wanted to go join in. LOL I had to stop him because he was headed for it. :lol: Biscuit lifts my spirits no matter how bad I feel. And he is great physically therapy


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I am really sorry to hear about all the family issues you are having. I'll keep you in my prayers. I'm glad you have Biscuit.


----------



## Zexious

Awesome pics, Roadyy~ Those are some happy looking boys.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise try not to run your legs off traveling the roads & floors. Sorry your family is suffering, but it does sound like they are in good hands esp with you and your sisters watching over them. The unknown always seems worse. 

The Biscuit is good therapy for the body and soul, horses are God's gift to us. 

Sending prayers your way for all.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Celeste and Amy. I got out and rode Biscuit again today with my cousin, Kellie, her hubby Randy and my hubby actually rode with us. We rode the same trail we always do but the horses were moving out today and we actually only rode about 48 minutes as opposed to 1:15 minutes we normally take to ride! Hubby hasn't rode Sarge in about 2 months. I think Sarge was glad to go. I sneaked some snacks to him. Barry doesn't want Sarge to have treats but jeez...he is my baby. 

Biscuit behaved wonderfully today. We did a little bit of trotting. I enjoyed it and got in about 4.6 miles this weekend. I am going to see Momma tomorrow but am planning my first solo ride since October for Tuesday. I can mount now with no problems and dismount easily. Can't wait to bond with my Biscuit Man over trail rides and treats. It will do my body, soul and mind good! Hope everyone has a great Labor Day!!


----------



## DriftingShadow

Denise, youre in my thoughts and prayers! You have always been so supportive and encouraging to those of us on this thread that needed it and I only hope we can all provide you with the same in return.

I am glad to hear you have been able to schedule some therapeutic appointments with the biscuit. I know that my boys are the best medicine for me and my thoughts sometimes 

Keeping you in my prayers! Along with everyone else on here as well. I hope everybody has a fantastic labor day! Mine is going to be spent riding tomororw morning and then watching really long movies for the rest of the day! Enjoying the first day I dont have a school or work obligation for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Roadyy

Put in an extra prayer for you and yours just this morning, Denise. Glad you have been able to find time for you with Biscuit and look forward to reading good reviews of you solo ride coming up.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Denise--I'll keep you in my prayers as well. So glad Biscuit is there to cheer you up, horses are great for that. I can't think of one time a horse hasn't helped me pull through a rough day(s).

Drifting Shadow--sounds like you and I shared similar thoughts for yesterday :wink: I worked Miss Selena in the morning and then spent the rest of my day in my pjs watching movies and stuffing my face. I needed it. No work and no school doesn't happen often!

Hope the rest of you had a great weekend! I spent the majority of my weekend riding and crewing for the Vermont 100 Distance Days in Woodstock. Below is a picture of my riding partner Megan riding her Quarter Horse mare in a 15 mile CTR...they took 3rd and I was super proud of them both for navigating the tough VT terrain in 2 hours and 25 minutes.








Saturday morning Selena and I went out for a 10 mile ride...decided to adventure off on some new trails, got lost, and ended up having to take the main road back home. WHAT A MISTAKE. Selena was a saint, but my lord do people drive like idiots! I think I almost peed myself at least 5 times with a handful of close calls. Funny how even riding off into the ditch, people still managed to almost hit us. It was good practice for the mare I suppose, but I won't be doing that again :shock:

Selena giving me the crazed look--"come on let's go!"








Jackpot! Stuffing her face with apples on the main road. 








*Total Mileage: 314.20*


----------



## greentree

Well, I didn't make it up to Mammoth Cave.....hope there will be another time! Some of my depressed attitude has worn off, so perhaps the sky is NOT falling!!! 

The little girls and friends from across the street came over and did a trail ride. It was so much fun watching them! They had 16.2 hh Billy Joe, 14.3 hh Penny, 14 hh Sandy, 10.2 hh Rusty, and 32" Redhead. At the end, Billy Joe was carrying 2 girls, and the tallest girl, Micah, was riding little Redhead, ponying Rusty, because Rusty was being a brat. I think they switched riders AND saddles 6 times!

I had a great trail ride today on my fairy princess horse, Alaska. We went up into the woods by ourselves, and she was SUPER! Then I came back, and rode Lucy, who was also good, but just in the arena. I may take her up to the woods later, if Mary comes back over.

DH scared the bejeezas out of me yesterday. Mary says, There's a Sheriff's car coming down your driveway!" So I step out, and he pulls up, says he is taking DH in for riding a motorcycle without tags!!!!! I did not even know he had left the house.....Do I want to come down and bond him out???? Then he says, No, not really, the motorcycle broke down, and he felt sorry for this guy pushing a bike up the hill, and gave him a ride home!!! AARRGGG. 

Gotta go ride!

Nancy


----------



## Oreos Girl

ok, I have been quiet on this thread for almost 4 months (spent 10 weeks in Minnesota). Watch out Celeste, I am coming after your mileage. Of course both Oreo and I are both really really out of shape.

Denise, I hope that your family is ok and most importantly that you don't wear yourself down too much taking care of others.


----------



## Roadyy

Oreos Girl said:


> ok, I have been quiet on this thread for almost 4 months (spent 10 weeks in Minnesota). Watch out Celeste, I am coming after your mileage. Of course both Oreo and I are both really really out of shape.
> 
> Denise, I hope that your family is ok and most importantly that you don't wear yourself down too much taking care of others.


I said that back at the beginning of spring and barely added 10 miles since then. Albeit, Trusty is healing nicely and will be ready for long rides soon as I have him back into work and Doc has gained a fair amount of weight and ready to start riding again. I have another daughter living with us which gives me more help working with the horses which allows more time for riding.

I'm now just looking forward to riding outside of the pasture again. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, does another daughter = another horse?


----------



## phantomhorse13

And, just that like, my season with Dream - and maybe every season - is done.

She came in for breakfast early last week with a randomly puffy ankle. No heat, not lame, but def swollen in the area of the sesamoids. I could poke and prod and flex all I wanted and she didn't care, was totally sound on it. Tried cold hosing. Tried bute. Tried poultice. Tried stall rest. Tried DMSO. Nothing made any difference. Sound, but that filling persisted. Not good. :shock:

DH and I were supposed to be going to WV for a race over Labor Day weekend. Figured on taking Dream anyway, knowing a vet with a rolling hospital (including xray and ultrasound) would be there, along with a couple other extremely experienced vets. [Our local vet doesn't have ultrasound, so it would have meant a trek to Cornell.]

Unfortunately, the vets at the ride confirmed my fear: suspensory desmitis. Looking at minimum of 6 _months_ stall rest/rehab. It was all I could to to keep from crying until we got back to the trailer. 











The race went well for my DH and George and I did my best to distract myself with crewing for him and several other people. One bright side was seeing not one, but two horses in the race had similar injuries and had been rehabbed successfully (one even was routinely winning tough 50s).


----------



## Celeste

Oh Dawn, I am so sorry. I really hope she'll be up and going for next season.


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, I hope you have the same outcome with Dream as the other horse owners you met had with theirs. I wish you the best of luck in rehabbing.


Anitta, no. She isn't as interested in riding at this time as she is in learning how to take care of them correctly. I put her on Doc when we were riding the grandkids and she was not comfortable. She will learn as much care as possible then we will work on her riding one of the 6 that may still be here at that time.lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

> And, just that like, my season with Dream - and maybe every season - is done.


Oh no! That stinks Dawn...I will keep my fingers crossed for Dream's speedy recovery.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh Dawn, this news makes me cry too...Dream is such a good girl. Darnit. 
Praying the 6 months goes by quickly and without problems, and of course praying that Dream makes a full recovery.


----------



## greentree

Dawn, I am so sorrry!! Need me to send you a horse??? You will rehab hr, and she will go on....i promise. 

Yesterday, I rode the grey mare out on the trail. Major sense of accomplishment, and my little neighbor started asking questions about endurance!!! Yay!! She thinks riding around our trail, down the road, and around the circle that the other road makes is about 50 miles, lol. It MIGHT be 10 total... Am I ready to take on a Junior?

Yesterday morning was horse dentist day, so I did not ride until 2, but what a beautiful day! 


Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

He is no Arab, but Dawn I would happily send you Drambuie to ride, free lease


----------



## DriftingShadow

Dawn, oh no! My heart sunk when I read your news about Dream. I will pray for a quick and successful recovery for her!

Facing feet issues with Whiskey- nothing new, but beginning to get discouraging. He is out of work for a bit while we figure out how to help him through them. Which really is fine because he needs to gain about 75-100 more lbs before winter so just sitting in the pasture eating will probably do him some good!

Drifter is doing great! Whiskey being on time off is giving me more of an opportunity to focus on him. A good friend jumped on him tonight because I was busy with the farrier and her horse has an injury so I was like "sure, ride Drifter!". She called me over because she thought he was lame and farrier and I definitely noticed gimping but when I got on it disappeared. Then when I had friend get back on so we could see what was happening, he started spinning and dropping his shoulder out and running her sideways and basically just being a giant *****! I was so embarrassed. He then started sucking himself way behind her leg and walked around the arena like a 90 year old man. She eventually got discouraged and got off him so I rode the snot out of him. I was absolutely mortified. I'm gonna put her on him next week and give her a crop and show her how to ride him. He's definitely one that likes to test. We've had our come to jesus meetings enough where he doesnt try me anymore but I was just flabbergasted by his behavior. I felt like the parent of the kid throwing a tantrum in walmart, where you just stand there and you're like "He's usually good..I swear". I cant believe he faked lameness!! Grrr!!

Horses. I swear. Gotta love em.


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna and her 15 year old student brought their horses over for a ride today. The weather was beautiful even if it was a little hot. I rode Abby again and she is really a nice little horse to ride. We rode 5.4 miles today. That brings me to a total of 81.6.


----------



## gunslinger

We hit the trails again this weekend after a 9 week layoff. Miss Lacy's had two adjustments to her back and with the layoff seems to be back to normal.

We rode 13 miles over Iron Mountain out of the Cottonwood Patch in North Georgia today. Surprisingly, the campground was completely empty and we were the only ones in the day riding area. I've got to say that surprised me as I would have expected the campground to be full....but, we had the whole place to ourselves....nice, and we didn't pass another soul on the trail.....

I did see a black bear, the first one I've seen this year.....the bear bolted as soon as he saw us, and didn't hang around.....funny....but I think they can smell the hoppies' number 9 and relate it to the .44 mag I had on my side.....they do hunt them in the area so the bears are human aware for the most part. Still, it's a thrill to see one even if it's making tracks as fast as it can....

I also used the Reinsman pad Celeste recommended and Miss Lacy has no swelling at all. I hope this problem is past....gone....no more....only time will tell.

Next week we're planning to ride Sumac creek as we only have 3 weekends left before our week at Cataloochee in the Smokeys and Sumac creek has the elevation change I think will make for some good conditioning.

Total for the year, 295.7 miles with a goal of 500....I need a little over 200 in the next four months and will probably get 60 hard miles at Cataloochee....I think I'll make it......

We''re only going to be 40 miles from Asheville......does anyone know if we can ride at Biltimore? If so, I was thinking of taking a day while in Cataloochee and possibly riding there for a day....


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad her back is feeling better!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode my horse today. It was in an arena so I have no mileage to report, but it has been a long 4 months since I last rode. I will probably be sore tomorrow and am looking forward to getting back out on the trail. My horse is losing his summer coat, someone needs to tell him it is still 90 degrees outside.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Aaaargh!

Drifter must have somehow got access to a computer and discovered my last post where I said I would be riding him more. He somehow got into the neighboring farm's pasture and got their wire fencing wrapped around his chest legs and neck. I'm not even sure how he managed to do that!! I had left the barn thinking all was right with the world and my friend called me in a panic saying Drifter had gotten out and was stuck in another fence freaking out. We searched all over for a downed board or something and couldnt find anything- so he must have jumped out of his pasture (which he has done before :/ ).

Left a long gash winding up his chest and around his throat latch. Front legs were pretty cut up too. He was a little tender on his legs. Called the vet and followed his instructions and gave him bute and put him in a stall. 

Grr!!! *shakes fist* Dang horse curse! Leave me alone!!!

haha. But seriously.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bad Drifter! Is that how he got his name?? Drifting away from home???

I'm glad to hear he's ok, or going to be ok. Horses sure know how to get themselves into trouble! They are like little kids, getting into everything. Jeez. 

What you need is another horse, then another, then another, etc. Surely one of them will be sane & sound! just keep trying


----------



## greentree

My gosh, DS!!! He is certainly challenging you!!! 

I have ridden a LOT over the past few days. I MUST find a GPS so I can know how far I DON'T go, LOL!!! 

DH had to cut a new trail up our hill, because it is getting close to hunting season, and our next door neighbors put up Private Property signs, um...even though the trail THEY drive on zig zags over the property line. They have a deer stand at the top of the hill. It is on their side, but not by much. I don't know HOW they are going to see a deer with us riding up there ALL the time,lol. guess I need to start riding earlier in the morning....not to be spiteful, or anything.....

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Most deer hunters here hunt early in the morning and late in the evening. I try to ride between 11:00 and 3:00 and I usually miss the hunting crowd.


----------



## dastacey

I'm interested in finding software for creating maps of horseback riding trails that include distance and even elevation. This would be very useful in creating posts for kids on Horse Lover's Math! Has anyone used Garmin's BaseCamp?


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> I don't know HOW they are going to see a deer with us riding up there ALL the time,lol. guess I need to start riding earlier in the morning....



Make sure you get plenty of nice, loud bells on your horse's tack too.. wouldn't want a deer to jump up and startle your horse. Much better to scare them away well before you arrive. :lol:


----------



## QOS

Dastacy, welcome to our thread. I have used Base Camp before but I mostly use EveryTrail. It does show elevations. 

Dawn, so sorry about Dreams and will be praying for her complete recovery. It is amazing what horses can do to hurt themselves and yet heal from it. My friends Arabian mare that I think Dreams looks so much like really hurt herself early this year. She spraddle split her back legs and couldn't get up for more than 45 minutes. She really hurt herself pretty dang badly but weekend before last Lee Ann ran a 30 mile race on her and she did just fine aside from slicing her heel bulb.

Drifting Shadow glad he wasn't hurt worse. He sounds like a little pill for sure.

I was able to ride yesterday and today. Biscuit has just been a little angel which has been a blessing to me. 

I have been back and forth everyday to Houston. I went yesterday after riding. I didn't go today though. Going in the morning at 5:30 AM to see Mom and her doctors and Barry has an appointment at 10:00 with a doctor. It has been confirmed that my mother has pancreatic cancer. She has been having hallucinations and yet at times was lucid. She had a tube in her stomach to remove bile and she had a Pic line and a intravenous feeding tube. I hate seeing my darling mother in this condition. She did get the tube out of her nose the other day and she was thrilled. I spent the night in her room with her Monday night and she got out of bed at 7:00 Tuesday and slid down onto the floor. I fell asleep for just a second and so did the sitter. OMG I nearly had a cow. I lifted her off the floor and onto the bed. She is being moved to a rehab facility for a few weeks to get her stable to be able to have chemo if she chooses. My uncle is being moved to the same facility. It has been a rough go for all of us. 

I really appreciate the thoughts and prayers for my family. It is so nice to have my fellow trail riders care about what is going on in my life. 

Biscuit and Sarge can make me feel so much better just by running to me when I call them from the gate at night after coming in late from Houston. Nothing like 2000 lbs of horseflesh galloping towards you! I generally stop to see them either when I am leaving for or returning from Houston. 

I enjoyed keeping up with everyone's adventures. I will be keeping all of y'all and your horses in my thoughts and prayers. Happy Trails y'all.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So sorry to hear about your Momma Denise, I will keep her in my prayers. Horses are a gift from God, they soothe the soul. Take care of yourself too, your family sure needs you.

I am working 5 twelve hr shifts this week, so I am not able to ride for a while. I did get some new pads, a skito, a barefoot, and a toklat trail pad with pockets (for the treed saddle). Can't wait to try them all out!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

dastacey said:


> I'm interested in finding software for creating maps of horseback riding trails that include distance and even elevation. This would be very useful in creating posts for kids on Horse Lover's Math! Has anyone used Garmin's BaseCamp?



I use Garmin Connect online. That shows distance, speed, elevation and a map of the route (this like).


Denise, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom, but thoughts and prayers are with her and everyone else having troubles. Hopefully things will improve as quickly as they declined!


----------



## QOS

*cat*

Thanks everyone. Sitting at her bedside and she is sleeping.

Anita Ann, my hat is off to you nurses. Mom has had some wonderful nurses. Sounds like your shopping spree was fun. I will have to purchase a new purple castle bag. A nasty mouse got into my track closet. I had left a trail bar in there from last October!! I never see mice out there!!. Any whooo....ate a hole in my bag, chewed on my pad inserts for my Equipidic pad. Pooped every where. I how the cat ate him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I hope the cat ate him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Any time that we get down to less than three cats out here on the farm, we get damage from mice. Barn cats are a good thing.


----------



## QOS

Looks like our barn cats are laying down on the job


----------



## greentree

Praying for y'all, Denise. Please tell the drivers in Houston that I do not miss them! 

Nancy


----------



## dastacey

QOS said:


> Dastacy, welcome to our thread. I have used Base Camp before but I mostly use EveryTrail. It does show elevations.





phantomhorse13 said:


> I use Garmin Connect online. That shows distance, speed, elevation and a map of the route (this like).


Thanks for the welcome and leads on trail mapping software. I look forward to doing a little armchair trail riding and will see how it goes. One of the things I want to be able to do is indicate distances between points on a trail. Then I can create 'How far' questions for kids on Horse Lover's Math.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Continuing to keep your mom in my thoughts and prayers Denise! Also keeping you in them since you are doing so much driving back and forth to Houston! I miss a lot of things about home in The Woodlands while I am here at school - but traffic isnt one of them! Ive heard from my mom thats its gotten even worse recently.

My horses are fine. Whiskey got some hoof boots to ease his barefoot drama on the rocks until his new shoes come in. I picked up a fly mask for him today while I was grabbing feed, and realized on the drive home that I had grabbed a bright red one! I'm sure thats gonna look just fabulous on my red headed carrot hahaha

Drifter is fine. The cuts around his neck have already started healing up and his leg yesterday was fine. Still giving him a few days off. I am busy with some class stuff and work, and figured the rest wouldnt hurt him. I need to wrap him in bubble wrap. I thought accident prone horses were just something people talked about- and then I bought him! Gosh. He is awful. Sure footed and smart as heck on a trail - but in the pasture- Lord help him.

Using Whiskey tonight in a demonstration of Native American symbols painted on horses for some of the kids I give lessons to. I have a friend taking pictures so I will try to post them. Whiskey's never been painted on so this might get real fun! haha I usually use Drifter but his dark bay color makes it harder to see the paint sometimes. I figure this way I can do my demonstration on Whiskey (chestnut seems to allow colors to show a lot better) and then let the kids paint whatever they want on Drifter. He thinks kids are great. Especially when all he has to do is stand there.


----------



## gunslinger

dastacey said:


> Thanks for the welcome and leads on trail mapping software. I look forward to doing a little armchair trail riding and will see how it goes. One of the things I want to be able to do is indicate distances between points on a trail. Then I can create 'How far' questions for kids on Horse Lover's Math.



I use garmin mapsource.

You can download it, along with topo maps etc, at no cost, here:

[URL]http://gpsfiledepot.com/
[/URL]


----------



## QOS

come on now...Houston doesn't have bad traffic!!! LOL I swung through Baytown, across Hwy 225 (nightmare!) to Loop 610 and up Fannin. Crossing the lanes to get to the exit to Fannin was crazy - the oncoming ramp people will run over you. :shock:

Took hubby to his appointment - he will have an endoscopy ultrasound something or another Friday in Houston. My mother is not wanting to have chemotherapy but her surgeon still wants her in the acute care facility to recover before sending her home so we will be back and forth to Houston for a few more weeks. The prayers are appreciated. The shock is wearing off and reality is setting in. Hurts to even think about it as my mom is darn near perfect.  I just got home but am turning around to go back to Houston so I can meet with the doctor very early in the morning and my sisters and I can get a game plan going. 

Glad Drifter is better! Thank God they often heal so fast!


----------



## Celeste

It is opening day of bow hunting season, so I didn't go on a trail ride. I did take the time to ride in the arena just a bit. My horse was very well mannered. This was the first time that I rode her with my new Tolkat woolback cinch. It is my impression that she likes it better than any of the other cinches I have used with her. She seemed more relaxed, yet also more willing to maintain her gaits than usual. She is such a little "Pea Princess" and any little thing upsets her. Maybe this tack setup will be the magic one. I guess I will know for sure after a few more rides.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Well I risked bow hunting season. I even forgot my orange vest. I rode with 2 very good friends. One of them, it is only the second time we have gotten to ride together. I didn't take my camera but here are some that Amy posted on Facebook so I stole them.



















Someone (ok me) always forgets to check the GPS until the day of the ride, so it is dead. We rode for almost 2 hours so I am guessing about 6 miles. Brings my total for the year up to a grand 69.1 miles.


----------



## totalfreedom

phantomhorse13 -

Might I suggest you research comfrey poultices for Dream. ;-) I can't be of too much help on the frequency though. Maybe something like a poultice every day for the first week or two then maybe every other day? I think consistency would be what I would be trying to achieve with maybe a few days here and there of no poulticing for maybe a month or so.?.

And mixing it with dmso here and there could help speed it up by carrying it into the ligaments a bit better. But again I don't know too much on that so you would need to research it.


----------



## greentree

Drifting Shadow, you are from the Woodlands??? I grew up in Spring...back when it was the country,lol. In Northampton. Did you ride at Jones Forest? We moved from Spring in 2004, out to Brenham.

Small world!

Nancy


----------



## DriftingShadow

Phew had to catch up!! Oreos girl, love the pics of yalls ride!! 

Denise, I hope everything is going okay. Still thinking of you and your family constantly!

Green Tree- I lived in the Woodlands from 1997 until 2008 when I graduated and came to college! Still try to go home occasionally. I grew up riding at RedBarn which turned into Tally Ho Farm around 2000 I believe. Kim Cox is the owner/trainer. It is across I-45 off the feeder down by robinson road I believe. If I remember the street names correctly! Also did some xc training at Texover in Conroe! It really is a small world! A familyjust moved to my barn down here from Katy and their daughter's new H/J mount is my friend's old horse!! I saw him in the paddock today and about fell out. I was like "OMG IS THAT HORSE'S NAME RENEGADE?!" I am sure I scared the crap out of them LOL. It was awesome though.

The weather down here in MS was AMAZING today. Took Whiskey out on a trail ride with two friends. About a 2 1/2 hour ride and he got 3 brand new exposures! We walked around some giant rounbales, crossed a wooden bridge and saw some cows and their newborn calves in the day light. He was non plussed about the round bales, spooked on the bridge but seemed embarrassed once he realized the noise was just his shoes on the wood and I dont think he knows how he feels about the cows. He was very interested in them and never spooked but we did pass by with a lot of blowing and prancing. He kept his head though so I was very proud of him. Even had a nice little gallop.

One thing that did freak me out was he fell asleep in the cross ties. I saw he was dozing and I went to put on my boots and the next thing I know hes laying down on the ground! Thankfully my vet was right there because he was checking on another horse that was injured and he came over because he heard me yell out "Whiskey! What the hell!". He checked him out and he said he was fine, he looked like he had just fallen asleep which sometimes happens. Scared the heck out of me. I have never witnessed that before.

Drifter is out with some SI pain. Thinking it is from him thrashing around when he got stuck in the fence. I was grooming him yesterday and ran the brush over his hips and he about buckled. He is on some stall rest with some bute while I wait for my chiropractor to come out. I swear that horse has a death wish. I am hoping the diagnosis isnt anything too severe. 

Now for pics!


----------



## DriftingShadow

Welp, Whisk went down again today. I went ahead and hauled him to the vet school. They are gonna watch him over night and run some tests tomorrow. My vet will call me with news tomorrow afternoon he said.

They seem to think he is just sleep deprived (which goes along with a lot of the advice I have gotten here on HF). They are going to do blood work just to make sure, and run some tests to see if they can figure out if he's hurting somewhere or something. No detectable lameness, no gait change. Herd situation hasnt changed. It's so frustrating. Poor guy. I'm hoping it really is he just isnt sleeping and not something else going on.

Drifter had a chiropractor visit today and his hips are already feeling a ton better. So at least one horse is on the mend! Just in time for the other one to do something, ha.

Snapped a "family portrait" of 3 out of the 4 kids. Whisk was already at the vet school by this point.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DS, so happy you had a nice ride but so sorry to hear about Whisk!! I hope they can shed some light on the situation very soon. If only they could talk sometimes..


I finally got back on Gamer for an actual ride today. Didn't do much - only a mile and a half at the walk - but she was a good, if somewhat lazy girl. No issue tacking up or mounting, walked quietly, no unplanned dismount for me. I didn't bring the camera as I was more concerned with staying calm than playing photog for a change and DH forgot to bring his phone (he and George were babysitters). 

Dream is handling her jailing well. She is allowed 15 min of hand walking daily now, so I am getting her out and she is behaving, just voraciously eating every blade of grass available (apparently free choice hay just isn't the same :wink.


2013 mileage
...
08/22/13 dream 8.99 miles 3.9 mph 680.26 total miles
08/23/13 dream 22.81 miles 4.6 mph 703.07 total miles
08/25/13 dream 11.12 miles 4.4 mph 714.19 total miles
09/15/13 gamer 1.42 miles 3.0 mph 715.61 total miles


----------



## DriftingShadow

Thanks Phantom! I am glad Dream is handling jail time well  Its no fun explaining to them "no you HAVE to stay in here" once they start to feeling better and are convinced its time to get out haha.

Got a new addition today! An unexpected mini. New name isnt final and more information about him can be found under my thread in "Horse Talk". He is cute as a button and very sweet. I think he will be a great addition to my collection of misfits.

Here's a pic


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay all, sorry to read about all the horse problems going on! Is there something in the water? I am having all kinds of kid problems, and unfortunately the vet can't help them :shock:

DS i sure hope the vets discover what is wrong with poor Whiskey soon, and he gets better. I've never heard of a horse falling asleep and falling down before. 

Your new little project is a cutie pie! Have fun with him. 

Dawn, no hay can compare to GRASS!!! Poor Dream, but she sounds like she is being an angel to put up with such restrictions. I sure do wish we could explain things to them, and them to us, but I like to think they understand that we are helping them feel better. 

So glad Gamer was being a good horse, maybe she missed having you close?? I have always thought that horses enjoy going out riding with us, almost puff with pride sometimes, as long as we don't overdo their good will. 

Denise, how are things going? I have been worrying and praying for you.


----------



## Oreos Girl

DS, that is one cute mini.

I didn't post this before because I didn't have the mileage, but my friend Donna and I rode Sunday (say yeah for riding 2 days in a row). It was much shorter only 2.4 miles.

Year total is 71.2


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am really getting spoiled this week, three rides in one week. Tonight was a very nice night out, low 80's. We rode 2.9 miles tonight. I took our newest addition with us for his first trail ride. He did pretty good considering it was his first. Given that he saw horses for the first time Friday night.










This is Freddy. One of my colleagues found him at her house Thursday night. I picked him up on Friday (the 13th, hence the name). He is a young male black lab. He was already housebroken and has been walked on a leash before. I am trying to find his owner but no such luck so far.


----------



## Celeste

If you take him to your vet, they can check to see if he is microchipped.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freddy looks just like my dear departed black lab.

Freddy is so handsome & healthy looking, I am sure his family is missing him. Good luck helping him find the way home.


----------



## QOS

What a darling pony!!! Love his coloring!

Dawn, glad to hear Dreams is better. Hope she is fit in no time.

I did get to ride Saturday with my cousin and a friend. Biscuit gave me some baloney last week. I was going to do a solo ride but when I walked to the pasture instead of driving my RAV down there he looked at me like I was an alien and refused to come in. ahahahahhh never let it be said horses aren't smart. Biscuit's though bubble said "the only time you walk down here is when we go riding....no Biscuit for you!" He can be a little pill at times so no solo ride for me. Maybe another time.

We moved my mother and my uncle to the same extended care hospital in Houston. I have been back and forth more times than I care to say. Last Monday I drove there, drove home and then turned around and went back. ugh. Mom has not been doing well. Some days are ok but she is pain. We were hoping she would be able to start eating but that is not happening. I know you generally don't win with pancreatic cancer but we were hoping for a little more time. If she doesn't eat - I don't think that will happen. My sister and I discussed bringing her closer to home if chemo will not be in the picture. Mom wants to go to my sisters house but we will have to see if we can do that and still make her comfortable for the time we have left with her. I will miss her more than I can possibly say - I have been so blessed with a wonderful mother. I am 54 years old and still do not want to contemplate losing her but I do not want to see her suffering either. I am a devout Christian and am asking Jesus for the strength and grace during this time. Riding my horse does give me a little bit of peace - I just haven't been able to spend any time with him unless it is to go on a rare ride. 

I appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers. Horse buddies are the best.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dear Denise, I am very sorry you are going though such a difficult time. Your mother is truely blessed to have such a loving, dedicated daughter. She has been making a lot of difficult decisions and it is so wonderful that you are supporting and upholding her wishes so gracefully. Enjoy every minute that you have, and try not to worry. 

It is time for the red hat and purple dress!!


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I am so sorry that things are going so bad for you. Hang in there. You have friends here.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Prayers for you & yours, Denise. I've been down this path & send you strength for the journey ahead.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I did check with the vet no microchip and no tags. Oh and I am feeling really stupid today. The dog is female not male. A vet on campus said between 4 and 6 months of age.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am so sorry for you Denise. I hope that you can make her comfortable.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> I did check with the vet no microchip and no tags. Oh and I am feeling really stupid today. The dog is female not male. A vet on campus said between 4 and 6 months of age.


So...Miss Freddi?

I bought a horse once really fast, just a ride once and buy at a trade day. We are driving towards home when I check his papers and the word "Stallion" leaps off the page at me. I nearly fainted thinking I had bought a stallion when at the time I had two mares, one gelding and only one pasture...I sweated the whole way home. Fortunately I unloaded a gelding, but ever since I look really careful before I buy!!


----------



## Celeste

I took my "Princess" out for a solo ride. We only did a total of 1.2 miles. I’m not sure if I did her good or harm. There was a horse eating fallen tree and I never could get her to go by it. We continued our ride another way. Psycho………..
Total 82.2


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am riding with Celeste tomorrow. hehe


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> I am riding with Celeste tomorrow. hehe


I hope the rain stays away!!!


----------



## QOS

Celeste - PP is a hoot. Biscuit will startle/spook/give-the-stink-eye to downed trees, logs, chunks of trees yet pigs exploding out from under his feet or me swinging a crop and screeching like a wild woman will not phase him. hahahahah horses are so freaking funny. 

It poured buckets here yesterday. My cousin went up to Ebenezer with our riding group and said it was pouring down like crazy last night. They are out riding right now....so jealous! I am finishing a wedding cake and then heading for Houston to be with Mom. She has had a few good days and I want to be there with her for that.

Hope everyone can get out and ride - post some more pictures y'all. I am going to go see Biscuit on my way out!


----------



## Oreos Girl

We beat the rain. It is pouring now that I have been home for a couple of hours. We rode 5.7 miles today. Got lots of desensitization done today. An empty log truck came by, plastic bag on the road, and a tree branch with leaves that I tore off. The last one was funny because I tore off the branch because he had flies biting his ears. He didn't like it behind him and out of the corner of his eye. I rode for a while with it on either side and then would move it around until we came back to the truck that was then fully loaded with cut trees. Celeste didn't ride PP. Both horses did well.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Sept 16th, 7.2 mile trail ride with a friend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

I thought I could edit my old post to add the pictures but here we go. Celeste will probably kill me because I didn't ask before posting this, but I think she looks good.









Thought I took more of the scenery but this is the only one I have.


----------



## Celeste

Well you already heard my story of the day! We had a great time. I rode Abby, and she was her usual angelic self. You forgot to tell about the deer that jumped out.....


----------



## Oreos Girl

I forgot that one but even though Oreo stopped, he has been within 10 foot of a deer and not flinched.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So happy to hear you beat the rain! It was pouring down when I woke up Saturday, didn't stop until about 3 pm. I have caught some sort of bug, and have spent the weekend in bed. 

The good news is I think I found some hay, bermuda, and he'll deliver it for 4.50 a bale, a little higher than I usually pay, but better than nothing!!!

I hope it doesn't rain Wed, maybe he can deliver it then.

Leyna, I'm sorry but I am not going to be able to crew for you at the Yellowhammer, we are too short on nurses so no vacations right now. I am going to try to stop by on Saturday, if I don't work Friday. 

I am totally bummed about missing that ride. Too much overtime and I haven't been able to do much of anything with the horses at all. Darnit. :-(


----------



## gunslinger

See ya'll next week.....we're headed to Cataloochee....


----------



## Zexious

Celeste, you look great. I'm totally dig'n the orange


----------



## Roux

*New to the thread!*

Hello Trail Riders! 

I just got my horse in June and then between work, surgery and really bad weather I wasn't able to ride steady until last month. But now here we go!

I just started keeping track of my trail miles (thanks to the inspiration here!) - So I am behind but better late than never!

Here are my miles so far:

Sept. 9 - 3.58
Sept. 17 - 3.44
Sept. 18 - 3.58
Sept. 20 - 7.15

Total: 17.75

Here are just a few pics (I don't want to bombard you!)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Roux! Very nice pictures, beautiful area!! Where are you located? Tell us about your horse, the ears look cute


----------



## Roux

Thanks Anita! I am in Central New Mexico which is where I ride most of the time but I some times trailer around to different places when I can!

I ride solo and with my mom and her horse Gus. We are trying to train for an LD Endurance ride in January. 

Here is a head shot of my boy Roux he is a Paint Mustang:









Also I can add 3.36 miles to my total from today. So...21.11 miles total.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux is a handsome, striking boy! New Mexico is beautiful, keep posting pictures.


----------



## greentree

Welcome, Roux!! Those photos are stunning! 

Your horse is marked like my stallions colts! I haven't gotten a blue eye, but have one colt with a little crystal of blue in it!!

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Welcome Roux! Love you mustang...super handsome! 

I just got back from my vacation to Maryland on Sunday night so 11 days without riding was KILLING me. I returned joyfully to the barn today only to find that my sweet Arab mare has turned into a fat, fire-breathing DRAGON! :shock: Needless to say I could have used some velcro on my bum for today's ride, but I had a blast. I'm getting more and more excited/nervous about our first 30 mile LD in October! Keep your pictures coming people...I love them!









Total Mileage = 374.83


----------



## jamesqf

OK, picture from Sunday's ride.


----------



## Celeste

Endurancelover6, what software did you use? That is a cool map.


----------



## Zexious

Haha I love all these pictures with ears in them.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Celeste said:


> Endurancelover6, what software did you use? That is a cool map.


Celeste, I used Endomondo. It's a free app for Android phones, not sure if iPhone has it. I used it for the first time today and I'm already loving it! I use a regular Garmin gps but wanted to give this app a try for the detailed map and elevation graph. Pretty neat!


----------



## Celeste

I am a little bit old school. I don't have an iphone, or an android, or any of those fancy gadgets. I can make maps with the MapSource program that came with my Garmin, but I like yours better.

I do actually have a phone..........


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Celeste said:


> I am a little bit old school. I don't have an iphone, or an android, or any of those fancy gadgets. I can make maps with the MapSource program that came with my Garmin, but I like yours better.
> 
> I do actually have a phone..........


I love my Garmin, but I have the Forerunner 201 which is the basics of all basics. It gives me the necessities but I thought the maps and graphs on Endomondo were handy. My next goal is to invest in a heart rate monitor for better conditioning and targeting heart rate recoveries, but that takes $$ and last time I checked I was still a broke college student :lol:


----------



## QOS

Welcome Roux. Your boy is super cute!!! I am a sucker for a paint! 

AnitaAnn - so sorry you are sick. Ugh...Hate that.

James - great picture!!!

Endurance - that is a nifty map. I use EveryTrail to upload my Garmin but I like what you posted. Pretty nifty!!

My mom will get to go home October 2nd - the day after her birthday. She is doing a little better and eating a small amount at times. I am in Houston with her right now. Came in Saturday after finishing a wedding cake and stayed til Sunday night then drove back Monday in the early afternoon and will be here probably til Thursday evening. I have a cake to make and probably will be back Sunday through Wednesday when we bring her home. 

I drove out to the barn late Sunday night when I got home and got to see the boys under my high beams  and I went Monday before I left to give them treats. Miss them so much and their hooves need my attention but it can't be helped right now. My cousin got to ride this weekend up at Ebenezer - lucky dog!!! We made plans to ride Saturday morning and I hope that happens!

Thanks for the pictures everyone! I sure enjoyed them!!!


----------



## DriftingShadow

Welcome Roux!! Sorry I am late to welcome you, your boy is gorgeous!!

Denise, I am so glad to know your mother will be getting to spend some time at home. I am also glad to know you are still getting to see the boys!

Unfortunately I had a bad fall today.

I have been very busy lately with school and figuring out Whiskey's sleep issues and letting Drifter's strain heal. Thankfully everything has wound down and worked itself out. I decided I wanted to ride this evening for a short time since I hadnt been on in a while. 

It rained a bit today, and the ground was sloppy so I decided to use Drifter. I trust him more than I trust Whiskey, though now I think maybe that trust was a little misplaced. Since it had rained, I knew I would not be doing any fast walking so I hopped on Drifter bareback. Thankfully, I grabbed my helmet even though I wasnt actually planning on going on too long of a ride.

I havent ridden Drifter in a while, but normally that is not a problem. However, I guess with the cooler weather he is feeling a little more "energetic". He wanted to go as soon as I got on. I should have gotten off and put a saddle on or just decided to ride another day, but hindsight is 20/20. To get his mind on me, we did circles and practiced moving off my leg, etc. He was very antsy while doing all of this, but still nothing out of the ordinary for him. He usually listens to me.

Well goes to show something can happen in the blink of an eye. He tried to bolt with me up our gravel road and thankfully I was able to stop him. We stopped on a part of the road that is neighbored by pretty deep ditches, and since he was so antsy I figured my best bet would be to ask him to back up a bit to the wider part of the road so that we could then turn around safely.

Well I asked him to back and he exploded on me. He popped up a bit just enough to make me lose my seat and go weak in the knees (rearing is just not something I do. I hate it). He then dropped his nose to the ground and ran backwards. My main focus was just staying out of his mouth to keep him from freaking out further and trying to stay on. He eventually backed himself off the road (and avoided the ditch thank goodness) but started bucking in place almost like he was spooking at something. However, I know he was just throwing a fit. He used to do this a lot when I first got him.

I hung on as much as I could but he hit some mud and slipped just enough to throw me more off balance and cause me to slip off. He continued to act like a nut as I fell and he stomped on one of my legs and one of his other legs caught me a glancing blow on my back as I tried to get out of his way. Thankfully as soon as he started acting up I hollered his name a few times so other boarders would know we were having trouble. My friends were there in a few seconds once I had come off to help me get out of his way and get him calmed down. 

My one friend drove me to the hospital here in town. I have a fractured tibia and fibula on my left leg  No more riding for me for quite a while. My back is also incredibly sore and bruised where his one hoof knocked me and everywhere else hurts as well. Falling off a 16.2 hand horse is no fun. 

My friend who put Drifter away said they could find no source of pain or anything on him, but they put him in a stall and the vets are coming out Friday to look at another horse so I will probably ask them to give him a once over. I am leaning towards the fact he was just feeling very fresh and I was obviously feeling very dumb but I dont want to dismiss the possibility of pain. I have ridden him many times bareback after a long break with no issue, but I guess this was just one of those times. 

I can already tell my confidence is going to be shot for a while after this. Urgh


----------



## Celeste

Wow, that was tough luck. I'm sorry about your leg being broken. Will you have to have surgery or just a cast?


----------



## Cacowgirl

DS-so sorry to hear of your accident. Is your leg in a cast? Did you get some good pain pills? Take care of yourself & hope the healing is fast.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy hell DS, so sorry to hear about your wreck.. certainly hit very close to home for me, as I well could have been in your situation when I came off Gamer.. hope you heal up much faster than anticipated and with as little discomfort as possible.


My weekend also did not go as intended, though all my bits and pieces are just fine.

Thursday morning, I got Dream out for her 15 minutes of "freedom" early, enjoying a lovely crisp morning. The trees are starting to change already and the corn is drying nicely.











Then we loaded Sultan up and headed down to Fair Hill, MD for the Chesapeake CTR. DH was riding Sultan in the 3-day 80 and I was to ride a friend's horse in the 2-day 50. Fair Hill is an amazing facility and this ride is always a fun one. I had the pleasure of taking the ride manager's horse on his pre-ride, as the junior riding him was stuck in school until later in the day.











On Friday, I crewed for DH and the others doing 3 day rides and watched the crowds roll in for the distances going on the next day. Another friend asked if I could pre-ride her horse, as the rider was stuck at work and not going to make it before dark.











The friend I was riding for also arrived. I was surprised to see that she had decided to pull shoes and try going barefoot/booted with the gelding I would be riding. I tried to put aside the bad feeling I had about the whole thing, as changing something so dramatic mid-season seemed like a very unwise idea. The next morning, the gelding was raring to go. Unfortunately, we only made it about 2 miles down the trail when I noticed he was off. Got off and pulled the boots, but he was still off. 50 mile ride over. Ugh!!

After being trailered back to camp and clearing with the vet (who agreed it was subtle and likely in the foot), the friend packed up and went home. I puttered around helping crew for whomever was around and helping with traffic control in the pulse and vet boxes. Another friend who was riding the 100 offered to have me take his other horse (who is rehabbing from an injury similar to Dream's) out for his mosey, which I was very flattered to take him up on (nobody but the owner has ridden this horse in the 15 years he's owned him!!).

So while I didn't see all the trail, Bob and I moseyed around and got to see at least a few miles of it. Fair Hill is beautiful and the weather was perfect, so I was glad to be in a saddle, even if not how I had planned.





























Oh a good note, Sultan and DH did well, finishing the 3-day 80 in 2nd place. He came home with a bucket of loot. Sultan looked just as good at the end of day 3 as he did before he started.

But in a final f-you from the universe, the truck broke down on the exit ramp of the interstate just a mile or so from home. Luckily DH's brother was home and able to come to bring the trailer home and the local garage came with a wrecker for the truck. Wound up just being a bad connector on the fuel pump.. but jeez.. never a dull moment!!


2013 mileage
...
09/15/13 gamer 1.42 miles 3.0 mph 715.61 total miles
09/19/13 poe 2.06 miles 5.4 mph 717.67 total miles
09/20/13 lunar 2.07 miles 4.4 mph 719.74 total miles
09/20/13 magic 2.07 miles 4.4 mph 721.81 total miles
09/21/13 lunar 2.24 miles 6.2 mph 724.05 total miles
09/21/13 bob 8.29 miles 5.4 mph 732.34 total miles
09/22/13 bob 3.75 miles 5.9 mph 736.09 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, it is a week for the good and the bad for all of us isn't it? 

Yea to Celeste and Oreo on their ride while escaping the rain! 

Yea to Denise and her mom, so good to hear of an improvement!

Yea to our new buddy Roux and her handsome steed on their rides with the beautiful scenery!

Yea to Sultun and Dawn's DH on a fabulous ride and 2nd place! 

Yea to Dawn on getting in some catch ride time, even if not exactly as planned! (Very pretty chestnut by-the-by)

Bummer on the trailer Dawn, hope it is fixed up quickly and cheaply! 

Big bummer to DS on having a bad fall. It sure is harder when they are 16.2, and feeling frisky, but it sounds like it could have been much worse, but jeez that is some bad luck. I see a lot of tib/fib fractures at work, and I hope the doc was able to get you fixed up. Get well soon!


----------



## QOS

OMG Drifting Shadow that is horrible. So sorry you were hurt but so glad it wasn't worse. I hope you heal quickly and with no problem and are back in the saddle again. I hope your confidence is right where it should be too.  

Horses can get a little fresh with cooler weather. I didn't ride Biscuit this past weekend and only once the weekend before so I am hoping he isn't a handful Saturday. :wink: 

Dawn, it is always something!!! At least it wasn't a wreck though :shock: Tell Dean I said congratulations - and I am pea green that y'all are riding in endurance rides. Maybe next year or next fall. Trotting makes my back hurt some so obviously I am not ready for that.

I just spoke to my sister - she has been here with mom for weeks without going home. Mom is going to her house to live. She is dismantling my mom's home and my nephew and his wife will move in until it is sold and he wants to buy it. It is sad to know her home will not be there when I get back...I wasn't expecting it to be this fast . She is sleeping right now and I am blessed to have this time with her. I have been a lucky chick to have had a fantastic mom all of my 54 almost 55 years.  The thought of not having her is devastating. I haven't put this on FB with my cake friends so y'all are the only ones that know that she has pancreatic cancer. Pray for peace and for her not to suffer. 

Happy Trails everyone and be safe!!! I will be riding with my nerding little helmet and helmet cam Saturday


----------



## jamesqf

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Celeste, I used Endomondo. It's a free app for Android phones, not sure if iPhone has it. I used it for the first time today and I'm already loving it! I use a regular Garmin gps but wanted to give this app a try for the detailed map and elevation graph. Pretty neat!


Just FYI, you can get older cell phones fairly cheap, and I understand that (at least with Android ones) you can use them as devices without ever having (or having to pay for!) cell phone service. So you could use your GPS app, load topo maps, use it as a music player, and whatever.


----------



## DriftingShadow

Thanks All! Congratulations Dawn on your impromptu ride! And I am glad the trailer issue worked out okay in the end. Denise, I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers as you go through this with your mom! I am so glad you have gotten to spend 54 years with her! that is truly a blessing!

My mom is a nurse and I know it was killing her to be 12 hours away last night. She kept calling and texting wanting to know exactly what was being said, if they had looked at this, and everything else. She has always been so nervous about my riding hobby! I think it comes from all of her time working ER and ICU. She says shes seen some pretty horrible accidents - horse related and not.

The good news it they didnt think it was bad enough to warrant surgery or anything of the like! I am VERY lucky in that regard according to the doctor I saw. Especially since it was both my tibia and fibula. They were stable fractures, so I am counting my blessings for that one. 

I am in a cast stuck at my apartment for the moment. They gave me crutches but told me to take it easy for a bit. I also got some lortab (spelling? Sorry). My roommate has been a big help and I've been in contact with all of my professors. My mom is coming into town tomorrow morning and we are going to go see an Orthopedic surgeon she knows of in the area. I guess she would rather be safe then sorry. 

I have a close friend from the barn looking at Drifter and Whiskey for me this week. Still no signs of pain anywhere on Drifter, so I am hoping he was just excited. I would have hated for him to be pain and it was me ignoring the signs and pushing him through it that caused him to blow up. It was just so out of character for him. The vets will be out Friday and they will call me after they check him out.

I just keep replaying it in my head and it freaks me out. I had gotten so relaxed and I dont want to say negligent of safety around Drifter- but I perhaps let me guard down a little more than I should have when I was on him. This is the wake up call that will not be ignored. I love the heck out of him, but hes still a 1200 pound animals with a mind of his own.


----------



## Roux

*Short ride to the sunflower patch!*

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I am looking forward to getting to know you and your horses as well!

I rode Roux during my lunch break today. Only was able to do a short ride before I had to get back. We did 2.6 miles in 46 min which brings me to a grand total of 23.71. 

Tomorrow I am trailering Roux to gather cattle this weekend. I am sure we will be doing a lot of miles but I won't be able to keep track because there is no cell service up there. But... I should be able to take plenty of pics! 

I took a few pics but this is the one I liked the best you can see the sunflowers in the pic. They are soo nice to ride through. 









DriftingShadow - I am so sorry to hear about your leg, I hope you heal quickly and painlessly. That is really rough. 

QOS - You and your mom are in my thoughts. <3


----------



## AnitaAnne

What about a bee or hornet or something DS? I have had some freakish, manical bucking behavior from completely mild horses when stung...

So good to hear you are in a cast, I usually see external fixators (those rods screwed into the bone). Lortabs are good pain control, we have them ordered for practically every ortho pt. Don't let nurse-mom scare you off, even though I know she means well. One can get hurt walking along in the grass, it was a freak thing, odds are it will never happen again. 

Dense, I am so sorry to hear you mom has pancreatic CA, life is just not fair sometimes, and it is very hard to accept that you have no control of the situation. I wish for your mother an easy & painless journey, and for you the time you need with her. Blessings.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Welcome Roux

DS, I am sorry about your accident. I hope you heal quickly.

QOS, I hope that you and your mom get to enjoy some more nice moments. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## jamesqf

Roux said:


> Tomorrow I am trailering Roux to gather cattle this weekend. I am sure we will be doing a lot of miles but I won't be able to keep track because there is no cell service up there.


If you're using a GPS-equipped cell phone to record miles, it should work perfectly well, even though you don't have cell service. I say should because you never know what app developers will do, but the GPS function should just depend on receiving signals from the satellites. I'd say it's worth giving it a try.


----------



## Roux

Oh! Well in that case I will try it! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Celeste

My son and his girlfriend rode with me today. This was the second time that she has ever ridden and her first trail ride. She told me afterward that she was scared, but she did great. We kept it to a walk and trot since we had such a new rider. We rode just 2.3 miles. I thought it was a short ride, but the young folks seem pretty worn out. It was a beautiful day. We saw six turtles lined up on a log in the pond. Other than that, we really didn't see much wildlife.

The Princess was better than she was on the last ride, but she wasn't perfect. She seems to be shaking her head and acting annoyed about her bit even though I really don't use it that much. I am thinking that I may try going back to a mild snaffle rather than the curb. She is such a little Pea Princess.

Total 90.5 miles


----------



## gunslinger

Well, we're back.....this wasn't one of the better Cataloochee trips.....DW loaded everything but the kitchen sink....I don't think we had this much stuff to move 30 years ago when she came up to Tennessee with me....

The front brakes on the F-350 overheated coming down the mountain into the Cataloochee valley.....had to stop and let them cool down...shifted into 4 wheel low range and stayed off the brakes as much as possible.....needless to say...we were loaded heavy...

Rode 12 miles Tuesday....about 10 miles into the loop we ran into a large nest of yellow jackets.....a bear had opened it up.....but left hundreds and they were really ****ed off and mad at the world.....Miss Lacy got stung a few times as she went through first but DW's horse Sunny boy got hit hard as they swarmed him....

Tuesday night the rain started about midnight.....rained solid for 24 hours...my guess is 2 or three inches.....so we didn't ride Wed and the horses got to rest.....

Headed out around noon Thursday....got another good ride in but the yellow jackets really seemed to mess with Sunny boys head....he didn't want to leave the campsite...DW wound up getting off and walking him down the trail about a mile and mounting up..not sure of the mileage yet...haven't checked the gps log....we rode Palmer Creek trail...did a lateral...in and out....narrow, steep, slick and muddy.....the pucker factor was there...seemed in most places the trail was slimmer than the horse and rider....not really a technically challenging ride but 2500 feet of climb on a muddy trail plus a return back down....well....lets just say it had my undivided attention and leave it at that....I guess when I looked over the side and seen several hundred feet of drop....well, it makes one focus on the trail....

Had bears in the campsite Tuesday night....Thursday afternoon a sow and three cubs came in the campground....knocked over our gas grill before the other campers chased them off....then they went two campsites down and pulled a similar stunt.....they came back early friday morning around 2 am....a flashlight was all it took to get them to leave....had a pair of coyotes come through the site every evening.....

The elk numbers were down this year...Park ranger said the rut started in August and they haven't been seeing the large herds in the valley this year and the tourist didn't show up in as large a numbers as in years past. Still, they had about 5 herds of a bull and 10 to 15 cows....not much in the way of color and the leaves seem to be dropping without changing.....

We're looking at another weekender at Catoosa Ridge some time in October....


----------



## Celeste

Did you and your DW get stung? My horse would probably have galloped off the cliff if she was attacked by yellow jackets...........


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> Did you and your DW get stung? My horse would probably have galloped off the cliff if she was attacked by yellow jackets...........


No, fortunately, we didn't get stung...DW has a bruise from the saddle horn as a result....Sunny Boy had a trail mask on and a Yellow Jacket got in the mask....I dismounted and it seemed like forever before I could get the mask off...He did a fair job of keeping his rider safe considering......As far as a cliff goes, that's why DW took Sunny Boy...instead of Jack, her 4 year old....Sunny's rock solid on the trails and handles things pretty well.

Miss Lacy....well, I've had her 5 years now and I've got a lot of trail miles on her..... she just kicked at her belly a couple of times and gaited in a running walk out of there....she has a spook in place every now and again as she's almost always the lead horse with a 4 mph dog walk....but we've got a lot of wet saddle blankets together and still to this day....she's let me stay on top of her......One of the other campers commented that when we're in camp, she always watches me and never takes her eyes off of me....it's humbling how she's bonded with me....and how lucky I am to have partnered with both a great woman and a good horse.....I suppose it doesn't get much better than that.... 

The horses aren't perfect....but they're better than we deserve....and we appreciate them..... especially when things like this happen.


----------



## Celeste

Gunslinger, those horses are worth their weight in gold.

I rode for about 20 minutes in the arena. Rather than using the curb bit, I used a big fat egg butt snaffle. It confused her to start with; however, he didn't get as mad when we trotted and cantered as she has been doing. The question is whether she will run through it like she used to before she had breaks. I'm hoping that she will pay attention to it. I also have a thinner snaffle that I can dig out if this one doesn't work out before I go back to the curb bit. I may try her a few more times in the arena before I take her out again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Glad you all came thru those hair-raising ride with only a few stings the the horses and no fast slide off the side of the trail Gunslinger! Did you manage to take any pictures? 

Those horses of yours are truely a blessing and I agree with Celesste...definately worth their weight in gold!! 

So glad the bears didn't make a meal of anyone :shock:


----------



## gunslinger

Here's a few.....these were taken on Tuesday, before the yellow jackets, and before the rain....


----------



## Roux

Wow, gunslinger, that is a heck of an adventure!

What is that set up you have the horses in for camping?

On Friday I rode Roux 7 1/2 straight gathering calves and pushing them up the mesa. Needless to say he was one tuckered out pony. Too busy to mess with getting the mileage. As the crow flies is is about 10 miles but that doesnt count getting the cows off the flats or the switchbacks on the trails so we did a lot. Very steep inclinations with ROCKS. He is barefoot and was never tender - YES! Also he was great with the cows not spooky and handled them very well. All is all I was very impressed with how well he did! 

Today I gave Roux the day off, he worked so hard Friday. I rode one of the ranch horses and we did the same thing but gathered from the North Pastures and I rode 6 1/2 hours today.

Tomorrow we are branding and I am going to see how Roux does with that! But now sleep!


----------



## gunslinger

Roux said:


> Wow, gunslinger, that is a heck of an adventure!
> 
> What is that set up you have the horses in for camping?
> 
> On Friday I rode Roux 7 1/2 straight gathering calves and pushing them up the mesa. Needless to say he was one tuckered out pony. Too busy to mess with getting the mileage. As the crow flies is is about 10 miles but that doesnt count getting the cows off the flats or the switchbacks on the trails so we did a lot. Very steep inclinations with ROCKS. He is barefoot and was never tender - YES! Also he was great with the cows not spooky and handled them very well. All is all I was very impressed with how well he did!
> 
> Today I gave Roux the day off, he worked so hard Friday. I rode one of the ranch horses and we did the same thing but gathered from the North Pastures and I rode 6 1/2 hours today.
> 
> Tomorrow we are branding and I am going to see how Roux does with that! But now sleep!


That's the setup provided in the campground...pretty simple but works well....we don't have a sleep in camper/trailer so we tent camp....


----------



## jamesqf

gunslinger said:


> That's the setup provided in the campground...pretty simple but works well...


Seems awfully small to keep a horse in overnight.


----------



## gunslinger

jamesqf said:


> Seems awfully small to keep a horse in overnight.


Yea, well, you got to go with what you got....We came off the trail on Tuesday and then the rain started....so they were in there for quite awhile, but we did get them out every few hours and walked them around.

Actually, the horses seemed to be okay with it....and all the horse campgrounds in the Smokey's are that way. They didn't get to lay down from Monday morning till Friday night....but as long as they have a little hay and grain from time to time they're fine.

Last year a bull Elk came right behind the stalls and Missy Lacey took exception to it....I thought she was going to hurt herself trying to get out...This year, we had elk, bears, and coyotes most every day and she was okay with it.

My wife actually said she thought the horses liked being there....so go figure...


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and George were nice enough to escort me around with Gamer today. Talk about perfect fall weather: sunny, low 70s, light breeze.

Ride started with Gamer being a bit of a pill. She decided she wanted to turn around and go back to the barn, even with George leading. The first couple times she just swung her head to look back, but when she swung her head and her shoulder tried to follow, I put my leg on her and growled. Her reaction was a temper tantrum, which included a bit of bucking (though nothing like the panic rodeo that got me stomped on). Kept her head turned away from home and drove her forward until she stopped (which luckily wasn't that long). Hopefully that isn't going to be an issue every time she doesn't get her way!!

A bit farther into the ride, we came upon the Very Scary Combine. We had been able to hear it, so knew DH's brother was in the field beside/above us cutting corn. I figured it would be a good learning experience for Gamer. Rode parallel the field and she couldn't have cared less about hearing it, but I got off and led her around the corner knowing that seeing it would be a very different story.

Glad I got off, but really she handled it quite well. A running combine IS a very scary thing, so I couldn't really blame her for being nervous about it. But after not even 5 minutes, I had her up beside it eating cookies (my BIL was nice enough to stay still to let me school her beside it, but all the scary clanking cutting spinning bits were still going). In the end, when the combine continued down the field, we actually jogged after it, then stood and ate some grass as it vanished into the distance. 

Then I got back on and we continued home. Not the longest ride in the world, but I will def take quality over quantity at this point!











2013 mileage
...
09/21/13 bob 8.29 miles 5.4 mph 732.34 total miles
09/22/13 bob 3.75 miles 5.9 mph 736.09 total miles
09/29/13 gamer 1.7 miles 3.1 mph 737.79 total miles


----------



## greentree

jamesqf said:


> Seems awfully small to keep a horse in overnight.


I think those are a brilliant idea!! I have standing stalls in my barn, and most of my horses spend most of the day there----no problem. I think they like it, too. I KNOW I do.....the manure is in ONE spot to pick up!!!

Thanks fo r the great pictures! We are having a bad year for those bees! i have some on my trails, and my friend said she had to stick to the gravel trails up at Mammoth Cave because they were BAD on the smaller dirt trail.

Nancy


----------



## Ellie Bramel

I'm waiting for my Ginger to get home. She has been gone 2 months now. My friend Julie Hauled her away for training. Some of the best trainers money can buy. I got lucky, real lucky. Miss my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Selena and I got out for 22 miles today...the weather was beautiful! We tried to explore some new trails and got lost, but enjoy the fall foliage along the way. We then rode through town to my college campus to have lunch with a couple friends who helped me graze Selena so I could grab a bite to eat. Of course I had to share with Miss Mare so my lunch ended up being half a sandwich and a few chips, lol.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I think Gamer will be fine. She just recently probably noticed that you are asking her to do stuff she didn't volunteer for. 

I rode The Princess in the arena today. She was very pleasant and quiet. 

I had thought about taking her out, but our usually isolated dirt road was covered with traffic. One of the guys in the deer club down that road won $1 million in the lottery last week. Apparently this was celebration weekend. We have never had so much traffic down our little dirt road. I am thinking they all had a headache this morning.


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger - OMG did you ever have a "fun"packed weekend. It was lions and tigers and bears OH MY!! 

Sounds like bees/hornets/yellow jackets are the theme right now. I wasn't able to go up to Ebenezer weekend before last but my cousin did and someone stepped off into a ground hornets nest and my friend Stacy's little mare had a rodeo. No one was hurt but lots of stings. They told some people exactly where it happened and not to go and I be danged if they didn't go there with inexperienced riders - kids to boot with no helmets on - and yep, some got stung. :evil:

I was able to ride Saturday with my cousin and we had a blast. Biscuit managed to straddle a little tree that had been pushed down. He got a little excited for a few seconds and then calmed down. I tried to get him to back off it totally but he just stood there when he backed into a tree. I had to get off and pick up his left leg and push down the little tree to get him untangled for it. God bless him - he is a saint. I had a video of the entire thing and can't get it to upload! 

Thanks for the prayers and thoughts for my mom - I am going to ask for them for my hubby. His elderly father passed away yesterday. Barry was close to his dad and I am sorting through pictures for the funeral program. It will be a rough couple of days - I am not fond of Honey Darling Precious' sisters. They have made my life pretty dang difficult in the past. :evil: The rosary is Tuesday which is my mother's birthday with his burial on Wednesday. My mom is supposed to come home Wednesday. Barry has a doctor's appointment in Houston with a specialist Tuesday morning so we are still going to that and I will try to see my mom then. Talk about being pulled in a bazillion directions all at once. 

My horse is my respite. Hoping to get some time to see him this weekend. I told Kellie I wanted to ride Saturday after I deliver a wedding cake no matter what the weather is :wink:


----------



## greentree

Well, I am SO sorry to hear about Barry's Dad. I am praying for you all, all the time. 

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I am so sorry for all the trouble you are having. It seems like you keep getting hit from every direction.


----------



## QOS

Thanks ladies. I used to be very close to Barry's parents but had become estranged from them a number of years ago. Had I not been their DIL and just a friend they would have been ok. They were not really good with personal boundries or respecting their children/DIL as adults. My mom, bless her heart, has a healthy respect for boundries. LOL Barry said a number of years back "your mom is nice...mine is not". She could be nice, super talented in many ways but her pettiness could make one crazy.

It is odd though. 4 years ago in August on a Friday Pat collapsed on the floor and we found out he had a very large brain tumor that was not malignant. The following Monday my mom called and was bleeding - we found out it was uterine cancer on the day Pat had brain surgery on Wedesday. The day in between my daughter was involved in a hydroplaning accident on IH 10 where she bounced off BOTH sides of IH10 and was clipped by a 18 wheeler. OMG all of this in literally a weekend. Now, Pat passed away, mom is on her last journey and my daughter is in Georgia at some huge Woodstock concert. UGH I wish she was home so I would know she was safe. 

Ok..y'all know more about me and my life than some of my closest friends! So I guess that means we are all Besties and need to have a huge trail ride complete with cowboy cooking, bonfires, horses everywhere and loads of fun. I'll bring cakes....


----------



## Cacowgirl

I think a nice long trail ride followed by great food & desserts is just the thing!


----------



## Roux

Between Friday, Saturday and Sunday I rode a total of 21 hours...

Rode Roux Friday and Sunday - he is one tired pony and he did amazing. I am also tired, soar and sun burned but I can't wait for next time!!! Wasn't able to get mileage recorded but I know there was quite a few!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, Barry and you and your mom are all in my prayers. There does seem to be a whole lot of sadness for you right now, I wish for you a change to an overwhelming bucket full of joy. 

Ready and willing to go on that campout...I just bought a couple BBQ beef roasts at Winn Dixie, be happy to toss them in a dutch oven for when we're done riding.


----------



## Ellie Bramel

I enjoyed all of the stories above! Thanks for the entertainment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

thanks Anita Ann - I know it is just the circle of life.

I ran out to Tyrrell Park awhile ago to deliver a chocolate cake to the guy that is making new trails for us. We grew up in the same neighborhood but I hadn't seen him since jr. high til we met out at the park. I showed him a picture of the trails as they are now with the new trail added









and he said "and what is your wish list" and I whipped this one out









He is going to try to add us in new trails which will be nice to have. I went out to see Biscuit and Sarge in a pouring rain. They were under their shelter but come out at a run when they saw I had treats :lol: They can put a smile on my face no matter what which is wonderful. I hugged them up and passed out handfuls of alfalfa pellets. When I walked off they ran back to their shelter. No sense standing in the rain for nothing!


----------



## jamesqf

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Of course I had to share with Miss Mare so my lunch ended up being half a sandwich and a few chips, lol.


Had a similar problem on my ride this weekend. Brought some of my homemade fruit leather as a snack for the other two humans, but about half wound up in the horses


----------



## Ellie Bramel

jamesqf Thats funny about the fruit leather!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

jamesqf said:


> Had a similar problem on my ride this weekend. Brought some of my homemade fruit leather as a snack for the other two humans, but about half wound up in the horses


Haha I bet Selena would LOVE some of your homemade fruit leather. I figure as long as they're still willing to eat she can have whatever. Who needs to diet when your horse will help you cut calories! :lol:


----------



## jamesqf

Ellie Bramel said:


> jamesqf Thats funny about the fruit leather!


Kinda funny to see, too. Usually when we stop for a break, the horses just stand around, maybe graze a bit if there's grass. This time I got out the baggie of fruit leather, and suddenly had three horses gathered around me asking for a piece.

PS: It's not at all hard to make, if you have fruit trees that have more fruit than you can eat fresh. (I have 3 pear trees about 40 ft tall, and some years will have tons of fruit.) Just core the pears, cutting out any bad spots (it's ok to use windfalls), puree them in a blender, and pour a thin layer on to a cookie sheet covered with plastic wrap. Then put the sheets in your car, and park it in the sun with the windows rolled up and a bit of cheesecloth or similar over the top. In a day or two you'll have leather.


----------



## Ellie Bramel

That is great, thanks. May I suggest that one must be careful not to do this in a car with air toxifiers! Corporate calls them air fresheners.


----------



## QOS

will have to try that James! sounds like your horses are like guppies after a treat. That is what I call Biscuit and Elan when they are gobbling up treats after Kellie and I ride. 

I bet you could make the fruit leather by putting it in the oven on a low temp overnight or so. Hummmm....will check that out!


----------



## Celeste

Or you could use a dehydrator. We make dried apples that way.


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> I bet you could make the fruit leather by putting it in the oven on a low temp overnight or so. Hummmm....will check that out!


Sure, and in fact that's the usual way. But making it in the car (if you live where it's sunny) doesn't use electricity or gas. I'm actually going to build (or rather finish building) a solar dehydrator one of these day. Just got too many projects, not enough time.


----------



## QOS

LOL James I can so understand that. I took down the decor in my kitchen a few years ago to paint it..never to around to putting it BACK! ahahahahahaha I would rather ride my horse!


----------



## AnitaAnne

The Yellowhammer was scheduled starting Thursday at the Talladega National Forest...doesanyone know if this govt shutdown is going to prevent the races?? That would be a huge disappointment...


----------



## Roux

I believe all National Parks are closed until the shutdown is over.


----------



## gunslinger

The National Forest isn't closed, but anything with a gate on it is probably closed and locked....

So, parking might be an issue..:-x

The good news is......Obama's gone in another 3 years or so.


----------



## QOS

My mom came home yesterday. My sisters and I were there til late visiting with her. My Baby sister Dana had come to the funeral home Tuesday to see us when my father in law passed away Saturday. I hugged her and told her I loved her. 

I thought nothing else bad could happen to me. I don't know why my world is blowing up. I got calls this morning that didn't go through my phone. I called my sister back. no answer. Called the other sister. All I heard was crying. I thought my mother had passed away. My baby sister Dana passed away unexpectedly this morning. I literally collapsed. I can't begin to tell you the sorrow of losing her. I am 6 years older than her - my mother was devastated when we had to tell her. Please pray for my family. We are heartbroken. Dana's grandchild is only 4 months old and will never know how wonderful her GeeMaw was. 

I had a wedding cake this weekend. Two friends are helping me with it. One came from Houston so I do have help. I keep hoping I will wake up and this is just a bad dream.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I hope you are ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh no Denise, that is horrible, I am so sorry ur family is suffering so much. The sudden loss of a loved one is very, very difficult. I lost my beloved daughter the day before thanksgiving in 2009. I can't tell u how excruciating that pain was, but I can tell u that you r doing the right thing to reach out to ur friends for support as u go thru this. Plz let me know if I can be of any help, and be sure to see ur horse everyday. Biscuit will soothe ur soul. Many prayers sent your way.


----------



## greentree

No, QOS, that is just not fair. I wish were closer to hug you! 


Nancy


----------



## QOS

thank you so much. Anita Ann - I didn't know you had lost a daughter. I am so sorry. 

I want to curl up in a ball and cry a river. I have cried a river. Dana is the youngest grandchild of 19 grandchildren. She was the apple of my grandfather's eye when she was a young teenager. Dana's had asthma and allergies for years. She was having trouble breathing in Houston last week and Lori (my other sister) and my cousin, Doyle, took her to St. Luke's ER. She stayed overnight and they did stress tests/bloodwork/exrays on her and said her heart was fine. She went to the Doctor yesterday. She said last night her calves were hurting her. 

Don't know the reason - I can't fathom it right now. Momma kept saying "she was my right hand man and always knew what I needed before I asked her". Momma and Dana were a team at church that provided Wednesday night supper for about 20 years. They only stopped that a few years ago when it was taxing on momma when no one else wanted to pitch in and help. 

I am heart broken. I did ask Barry to take me to see my horses after while. He is sick with an upper respiratory infection and went to one of the quick clinics to get a shot. He was coming down with this from last week. I just wish I could pull the covers over my head for a while. Thanks for the prayers and condolences. I know we are cyber friends but I do feel the love from my fellow trail riders. Hug up your family - it might be the last time you can.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Denise, I am so sorry for your loss. I send you cyber hugs. I hope that you are ok. I will be thinking of you often.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

greentree said:


> No, QOS, that is just not fair. I wish were closer to hug you!
> 
> 
> Nancy


I second Nancy, I wish I could give you a hug, definitely more than one  I am thinking of you and your family Denise. 

Vermont is getting colder and the leaves are changing like fire! I had some issues this week with Selena turning up back sore after one of our rides which really made me depressed, especially since our 30 mile ride is only 2 weeks away. I felt like a terrible Mom. I think I have narrowed it down to riding with the camelbak since it really throws my balance off and causes me to post too far back on Selena's short back. This will be the 3rd time I've run into this problem, and each time I was wearing the camelbak or using cantle saddle bags so I'm hoping if I stay clear of those we'll be okay. Did I say hoping? I meant PRAYING. I did some thorough massage work on her and used an Equine Thumper afterward which she really loved. I'm now trying to purchase one so I can use it weekly between rides. For those of you who have never seen one, I attached a pic below, it's a really awesome tool. 







Yesterday we went out to try another ride, this time no camelbak and we used a Skito pad. I was a nervous wreck the entire 10 miles, worried that I'd return to the barn with a sore horse. It did give me time to really think about how much we ask out of these horses. We rode through some pretty tough stuff yesterday, even had to take the main road part of the way home, and through everything my little mare just trucked along. I am so thankful to have such a willing horse.







When our ride was finished I was ecstatic to see a nice sound back, no soreness!:happydance: I plan to do another longer ride of 20+ miles tomorrow with the same setup and see how that goes. Wish me luck. 








Denise I do hope you are able to spend some time with Biscuit. Sometimes, even on the worst days, just some quiet time with your horse can lift your spirits. I am so sorry that life has been so unfair but know that you are in our prayers and that we send love your way! :hug:


----------



## QOS

Oreo and Endurance Rider 6 - thank you for the kinds words and prayers. I just spoke to my sister and the visitation will be Sunday and the funeral Monday. Even typing this seems surreal. I ran Barry to the doctor this morning; he has bronchitis that was coming on the day before we buried his dad. He has never had bronchitis before and neither have I. Sounds bad. :shock:

When we left the doctors office I stopped by to see my babies and feed them handfuls of alfalfa pellets. It has been raining and very humid here off and on and omg the mosquitoes will carry you away. Biscuit's back was covered in those little nasty black flies and his backbone had little gritty feeling matter from their biting. I took Deep Woods OFF out of my trailer and sprayed on my poor fellow. They were more than happy to gobble up the pellets. I am out of my bucket of apple treats and will get my boys more. They lifted my spirits some as they always do but it really feels like the sunshine has gone away. I know Mom won't last long now as she has no desire anymore to stay. I don't know why this past year has been this way but it has been rough. My horses have provided my bright spots. 

Hugs to all of you. Post lots of pictures of the beautiful fall leaves of Vermont - I am a sucker for fall leaves. They are one of my favorite things to make out of sugar for my cakes.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Denise--I took some fall pictures for you today. Hoping a little piece of Vermont might brighten your day. These were taken today on my way to the barn. I'm fortunate enough to be able to ride on most of these roads & trails. This is my absolute favorite time of year, cool weather for the horses and beautiful scenery. Just wish it didn't mean that winter is coming!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Those are beautiful pictures EL6! Riding thru such a beautiful area would make my heart sing


----------



## QOS

Oh my goodness. Those pictures are stunning.


----------



## Chevaux

Thank you for the pictures EnduranceLover - that looks like a beautiful place to live.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glad you all liked them. 
Vermont is a beautiful place, but the weather is brutal. We literally have almost 6-7 months of winter, consisting of not only tons of snow but -30 degree weather. The summer months are pretty unpredictable, they say if you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes :lol: Always changing, but I'll take the nice stretch of weather we've been having so far. 

Today was opening day for bow season so Selena and I had to dress bright...she obviously does not approve of her hunting decor








Today was another "not-so-great" ride. It was fantastic until I got home, only to see that Selena is once again back sore  This time I came home almost positive that her back would be clean because she was moving beautifully and was very chipper, but palpating told otherwise. I rode extremely conscious of my position today so it can't be that. I am guessing my saddle is not fitting correctly somewhere, so hopefully we can give it one last try with a different saddle before we have to make a decision on our ride in October. Trying to stay positive for sanity's sake.


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna and her student came out and we rode *6.1 miles*. I rode Abby. I was really proud not only of her behavior, but of the fact that she seemed less tired at the end of the ride than the other horses that were much younger. She didn't do too bad for a 23 year old fat girl. 

I used the tolkat cinch that belongs to my other horse, and I think it worked a lot better for her as well. I hope to ride the Psycho Princess with the gang next time they come. I just was hesitant to take her out with other riders after changing bits only a couple of rides ago. 

*Total 96.6 miles*


----------



## QOS

Endurance Rider 6 - so sorry Selena is having back issues. My cousin Kellie's gelding Elan had some issues with that - he would get sore and his back in the loin area would swell and be tender. She tried several saddles - she was a big believer in her Circle Y which she rode in for years. She bought a new Circle Y with the same results. She then bought a Steele saddle. OMG she LOVES it and so does Elan - no more soreness. Don't know if that would work for your girl but it might.

I loved your pictures! I have a huge favor to ask....could you send me a copy of the second picture? I would love to frame that - it looks like a nice place to go and I absolutely love fall leaves!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

QOS said:


> Endurance Rider 6 - so sorry Selena is having back issues. My cousin Kellie's gelding Elan had some issues with that - he would get sore and his back in the loin area would swell and be tender. She tried several saddles - she was a big believer in her Circle Y which she rode in for years. She bought a new Circle Y with the same results. She then bought a Steele saddle. OMG she LOVES it and so does Elan - no more soreness. Don't know if that would work for your girl but it might.
> 
> I loved your pictures! I have a huge favor to ask....could you send me a copy of the second picture? I would love to frame that - it looks like a nice place to go and I absolutely love fall leaves!


Yes of course! If you want to just send me your email in a PM I will send it to you. That is also my favorite picture, and it does the real thing no justice! 

As for saddle fitting, I am exhausted. I've been through treed and treeless with varying results. I'm hopefully trying a specialized saddle this week to see how that works. I will look into the Steele saddles


----------



## DriftingShadow

It took me a while to catch up, but Denise reading about your sister made my heart break for you. Losing someone you love dearly is never easy. You are constantly in my thoughts and prayers throughout this trying time in your life! I feel so close to our group of "online" buddies, each of you is in my prayers!

I have not been up to much. No riding at all for me, but thankfully I have been able to watch a friend work Whiskey under my supervision. I hate to let him go to waste while I am healing so a girl is coming out tomorrow to discuss a possible half lease for the next few months.

Drifter is having problems with his RR again. Same leg we performed arthoscopy on in May. It seems to be very stiff. I have started him on some MSM in hopes that will help. I probably will eventually take him in for xrays but right now he is happy and moving fine and wont be ridden while I heal anyway- so I am going to see what time off will do. He has had so many problems with that right rear leg that I am beginning to think he is just going to be retired. I love him too much to let him go, especially while I have the funds to care for him, so if he is just a pasture pet with occasional riding he will become my pasture pet with occasional riding. But I dont know how many more problems that one leg can take. Bone chip, his hip scar tissue injury, a torn stifle ligament, arthritis and now whatever this is. Aargh! I think he was ridden too hard at too early of an age and now the issues are showing themselves. He is only 10 as of January. Too early for all of these problems!

At least Whiskey is sound and well! For that I am thankful. He is turning into a fantastic little horse. Everyone who sees him in the pasture always remarks on how athletic he is. He performs natural rollbacks in the pasture- its pretty neat to watch! Maybe I should have made him a reiner ha ha.

I hope everyone is doing well! I loved the fall pictures and I feel you on the struggle of saddle fit! Drifter was a nightmare to fit. Eventually the perfect saddle will come!


----------



## Roux

Wow! The pictures of the fall leaves are stunning! 

I went on a ride with my mom this afternoon it was about 8 miles but my GPS ran out of battery so I didn't get the whole thing recorded. It was the longest ride she and her horse have been on this summer so far. (She is just getting back into horses after 30+ years). 

I found he a very good beginner safe horse Gus in June. He is 15 yrs old been there done that and he keeps her safe. They make a great pair. I am so glad I get to share riding and horses with her.

This is a picture from today. We went on a new trail because Gus's hoof boots haven't come in yet so we are trying to stay of the soft trails. A little paint mare stuck her head over to watch us go by.









And because you probably want to know! This is a pic of Gus (my mom's gelding). (Can't really see his face because of his spiffy fly mask lol).


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, Denise, my deepest condolences on the loss of your sister-what a shock to have to go through at this time-you are just being hit on all sides. So glad you are getting help for your current cake. I do wish your weather was better-who needs that on top of everything else? Prayers definitely coming your way & to your family also.


----------



## Painted Horse

Fall colors in Utah. I was up riding in the largest Quaken Aspen forest in the Western Hemisphere. 


Back side of my daughter who joined me on Saturday


Still a little snow on the north faces from Thursdays storm




MT Timpanogos in the distance 




A good day to be out for a ride


----------



## AnitaAnne

Beautiful pictures PH, such bright yellow leaves! But...is that snow on the ground? It was 89 degrees here Saturday, as we walked around the local Octoberfest.


----------



## Painted Horse

Do you see coats on all the riders? This area was totally white on Thursday with a heavy storm, But it had almost melted off by Saturdays ride. We parked at 8200 foot elevation and rode up to as high as 10,500. Sop yeah, October on the mountain and you can have snow. 

By the way, It was also Elk Hunting opening day. And I guess we all forgot to wear blaze orange. It goes to show how worried I get about being in the forest during hunting season.

Oh, and the Government shutdown affected us. The Pit toilet door at the parking area was locked, So the women riders had to go in bushes.

Landon decided his miniature horse needed to come along for some exercise.


----------



## QOS

OMG gosh the pictures are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing them.

I went out for a little ride this morning with Kellie. We just rode around the road of the park as the woods were way too wet to ride in without tearing up our trails. Biscuit, Sarge and Elan all kissed me up and made me feel a little peace. My horses always lift my spirits and they are truly a help in times of troubles.

I went for a private viewing awhile ago and it was rough. I am going back to be with my mom for her private viewing after while. My poor son's are again going to pall bearers in a family member's funeral...last Wednesday for their grandfather and tomorrow for their beloved aunt. My kids were very close to Dana. She was truly a very sweet person. She had two little dogs Sofee and Scooter that are just bewildered as to where their girl went. My brother in law calls Scooter V!ginaBoy (probably TMI to tell y'all that) because he whines all the time if Dana is out of his sight. They have a house up at Lake Livingston and Scooter whines all the way there for 100 miles because he can't sit in Dana's lap. I feel so sorry for her pets - they don't understand why she isn't coming home.

Thanks to all of y'all for the uplifting thoughts and prayers. This year has just freaking been rough.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cold and Hunters! Oh my! 

We got caught out in the Talladega Forsest on the last weekend of deer season last year, Jeez that was bad! 

I had totally got the dates wrong so we were the only riders out there, and the hunters were all over. I nearly was shot twice (well they were aiming at Chivas probably) my youngest & I were both wearing orange coats, but it wasn't enough to keep them from shooting at us. I just kept hollering when I saw them take aim... 

Denise, my heart is breaking for you, your boys, and those poor little loyal doggies. Who is taking care of the liitle pups? 

Cyber-hug :hug:


----------



## Painted Horse

I just don't understand hunters in states back east. How could they possible shoot at a horse and rider. What kind of strange deer do you folks raise back there that could possible resemble a horse & rider?

I mean this weeks hunt is for Spike Bull Elk. So a hunter has to identify that the animal is a Elk, and that it is a bull elk and that it only has spike horns. He has to look at and make sure what he is shooting at.


----------



## Oreos Girl

*Mingo Trails 9/28/13*

Last weekend my friend and I rode out to a place called Mingo trails. It is a private camp that you can pay a membership fee for or pay for each trail ride. 
My friend trying to get her phone GPS working









The trails









Our best trail dog Mocha









We rode exactly 6 miles for a total of 89.6 miles

Today I looked at a little haflinger today. Unfortunately her feet were really bad and she was very ouchy so I passed right now. She is supposed to send me pictures in a month if she gets shoes on. Her brother is driving her hours on pavement with no shoes. She is walking on her soles and her frog.


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> Thanks to all of y'all for the uplifting thoughts and prayers. This year has just freaking been rough.


Yes, for me, outside, looking in, it sure seems like you've been through more than your share this year.

I hope for better days ahead and hope you can find some comfort with the many pleasant memories of the loved ones you've lost.

I wish I could carry part of your load, but I can't, but know, we all have our own cross to bear. You're not alone in the struggle.

Just know, there are better days ahead and much left to appreciate.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Painted Horse said:


> I just don't understand hunters in states back east. How could they possible shoot at a horse and rider. What kind of strange deer do you folks raise back there that could possible resemble a horse & rider?
> 
> I mean this weeks hunt is for Spike Bull Elk. So a hunter has to identify that the animal is a Elk, and that it is a bull elk and that it only has spike horns. He has to look at and make sure what he is shooting at.


Well, the trails wind around alot, lots of big rocks, and it was overcast. I think what was happening is they were blowing the deer whistles, then hearing hooves in the distance, then my dark brown horse comes first around the corner...well, they see & hear movement, and shoot. The worst ones were shooting out of their jeep, parked on the road. I was sure they would hit us, cause they seemed to be shooting randomly, and out of the side of a jeep! Didn't even get out of the vehicle! Jeez. 

The other ones were on the crest of a hill & We flushed a group of three (small) deer riding by. So the deer were right between the hunters & us. Those folks were beter, considering the situation. They only shot once, then my hollering scared the deer in the other direction and the hunters quit shooting. Good of them not to get angry with us and shoot anyway, right? 

All hunters are not bad, however, every year, a poster of a deer is set-up at the side of a road, and every year that fake deer gets shot by people driving past. By the end of the season, it is full of holes. 

I am not sure many of them make sure they know what they are shooting at first.


----------



## gunslinger

Public land in the east, while the season is short, draws those who have no other place to hunt. Actually, it's over regulated IMO.

I rode during hunting season in the Cohutta's last year during deer, hog, and bear season, which were open that weekend. I had no problems, except the horse camps were full of hunters who had no horses.

However, after I figured out hunting season was open, I stayed on the forest roads and didn't ride the narrow trails.

Hunting is a good thing....keeps the bears and hogs honest and instills a fear of man in them.


----------



## Celeste

I stay on the dirt roads during hunting season unless I am on private property behind a closed gate. I wear orange. I haven't been shot yet anyway. I usually stay home on opening day of rifle season because there are more people, cars, and guns in the woods than there are deer on that day.


----------



## Painted Horse

My problem during hunting season is all the ATVs. They run up and down all the dirt roads looking for that dumb deer they think will just step out of the trees. But the worst ones are the guys who feel the government has no right to restrict them to the roads. They take their atvs and drive them in areas that are closed. So I often see trails chewed up from ATVs in the wet soil.

If I go to the trouble to pack a horse and haul my camp 7 miles into the back country. It kinds miffs me to see ATV riders come buzzing thru. When you confront them, It's always, "Well I didn't know ATVs weren't allowed"

I like ATVs and enjoy riding them, But if the rules say no ATV's, Everybody should live by the same rules. It's not fair for me to own horses and pay for their upkeep all year and spend two hours packing in so that a law breaker can zip into a remote area in 15 minutes.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Painted Horse said:


> I just don't understand hunters in states back east. How could they possible shoot at a horse and rider. What kind of strange deer do you folks raise back there that could possible resemble a horse & rider?
> 
> I mean this weeks hunt is for Spike Bull Elk. So a hunter has to identify that the animal is a Elk, and that it is a bull elk and that it only has spike horns. He has to look at and make sure what he is shooting at.


I almost got shot last year as well. I was riding a little chestnut pony for a woman through the woods on her private land. We had bells on the saddle and I dressed in hunter orange clothing but I guess it wasn't enough lol. Picture is below to prove it...I look ridiculous I know :rofl:








The hunter was a young adult or teen who had raised his rifle to look at us through his scope. He had his gun pointed at us for quite some time even while I was yelling "Hey put your gun down!" The scariest part was we were only about 100-150 feet away so how he could have mistaken us for anything but a big orange blob I don't know. People get stupid during hunting season, they have too much adrenaline, I know because I hunt as well. I was always taught to never aim at anything you don't intend to kill, if your not sure don't chance it. Guns go off on accident all the time so the last thing I need is a "hopped up" kid pointing a rifle at me with his finger on the trigger. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## jamesqf

gunslinger said:


> Hunting is a good thing....keeps the bears and hogs honest and instills a fear of man in them.


Yeah, it's just that sometimes I wish there was an open season on idiots


----------



## AnitaAnne

And you were on private land EL6!!! Maybe he thought he was seeing an orange Bigfoot? You are bundled up, looks really cold. 

I think Celeste and Gunslinger have the right idea...stay to the roads. Plus wear lots of orange, bells, and make lots of noise. 

I kind of wish I had picked orange for my color instead of red...maybe I can get Chivas some bright orange fleece covers for his red beta tack. I hate not riding in the woods in fall, the best season of the year.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> And you were on private land EL6!!! Maybe he thought he was seeing an orange Bigfoot? You are bundled up, looks really cold.
> 
> I think Celeste and Gunslinger have the right idea...stay to the roads. Plus wear lots of orange, bells, and make lots of noise.
> 
> I kind of wish I had picked orange for my color instead of red...maybe I can get Chivas some bright orange fleece covers for his red beta tack. I hate not riding in the woods in fall, the best season of the year.


Actually, if it's a WMA, and a large part of the national forest is a WMA, then there are set days and special regulations that apply. For example, bear hunting, where I like to ride, is only open 16 days a year and only a few weekends. 

Because I'm so close to the state line, I ride in GA on the weekends TN is open, and then ride in TN the weekend GA is open. They seldom are open together so for the most part it isn't really a problem.

Download a copy of the hunting regulations and just plan around the season. That's what I do.

Also, go armed if you're permitted. Open carry. That will keep a lot of scopes off of you. An armed society is a polite society to quote the late Jeff Cooper.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The problem is with the Gov't closed down, there is no-one patrolling those areas...I am a bit worried it will be open season on _anything_ right now. 

I am searching out some other places to ride, a few private lands in the area that can be riden on for a fee.


----------



## Celeste

The shutdown is federal. Game regulations are generally enforced by state and local law enforcement. I don't think there will be any difference in what there usually is.


----------



## QOS

Barry and I rode with orange vests last year in Mississippi. It was opening day or weekend on bows for hog hunting and we did here shotguns going off - some squirrel hunters in the morning were making some racket. My cousin doesn't like to ride up at Ebenezer during hunting season - :lol: I think she is a bit of a sissy :wink: but we find other places to ride.

Endurance Lover 6 that get-up is hilarious! OMG how could anyone mistake you for a deer? Maybe they need glasses. 

Gunslinger - thank you for the sweet words. I wouldn't wish this load on anyone else right now. I appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers for me and my family. We laid my sister to rest on a little knoll overlooking the river. She is a stone's throw from Barry's parents. His dad's grave was still covered with flowers. It was a very hard day. Dana's little granddaughter was just 4 months old today and such a shame she will never know what a wonderful person her Geemaw was. I put a tribute to my sister on my Face Book page if anyone would like to see it. It is under Denise Guntner Talbot.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> The shutdown is federal. Game regulations are generally enforced by state and local law enforcement. I don't think there will be any difference in what there usually is.


Even in a National Forest? Honestly, the hunters last fall really shook me up a bit. My previous horse was a grey, never had a problem...well, except he was scared of trees especially groups of trees, so trail rides were always an exciting but nerve racking time...defiantly the psycho-prince!!!
I didn't think of Chivas coloring to be a handicap when I bought him, but he is really hard to see in the dark or shade. I'll post a picture of him in the trees when I get home in the am.


----------



## Celeste

I do believe that game laws are enforced by the state. If it is a park, they can't hunt. The forest service doesn't have the personnel to manage hunters. 

A white horse is more likely to get you shot than a brown one. The hunter sees white, assumes it is the backside of a whitetail deer, and shoots. When I rode a gray horse (white) I bought some hunter orange cloth and made him a cover for his neck and another to put behind his saddle.

If there is hunting going on, I really stay off the back trails. I am not going to be driven into the house all season. I probably won't ride opening day of gun season.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, here's the picture I was thinking of...how many horses do you see? Honestly, at night he totally disappears, and this is a close up shot, imagine if you were up on a hill & saw this creature moving. Really I can see how that kind of mistake could be made, and i don't want either one of us shot :-(


----------



## Zexious

^Bright colors. :>

Are bells a thing that make sense to use? I'm new to this trail riding stuff.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went to the Finger Lakes area of New York for the Hector Half Hundred endurance ride and the No Wineing CTR (full thread here). We had a fantastic time, despite unseasonably warm and humid weather. I rode the 50 on Saturday on George and the 30 on Sunday on Justice (a friend's Morgan).










Hector Half Hundred 50 mile ride - YouTube












(helmet cam of sunday is still uploading.. will add the link when its done)


2013 mileage
...
09/29/13 gamer 1.7 miles 3.1 mph 737.79 total miles
10/05/13 george 51.35 miles 7.9 mph 789.14 total miles
10/06/13 justice 30.31 miles 6.9 mph *819.45 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

Interestingly, we had a Georgia State Forestry Ranger on our road last night. His truck was giving him problems. I told him he should have been there Sat and Sun, guns going off all around us. I wonder if he found the guys shooting last night. I couldn't tell for sure where it was coming from, but it sounded more like target practice than hunting. This past weekend, it was some sort of hunting because it was at dawn.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Zexious said:


> ^Bright colors. :>
> 
> Are bells a thing that make sense to use? I'm new to this trail riding stuff.


Bells are good for warning a hunter or wildlife that you are coming. I try to talk loud, but sometimes you can't always talk for a 4 hour conditioning ride so the bells make a good amount of noise.


----------



## Celeste

Out in our area, guys do a lot of target shooting. If they have any brains at all, they shoot into something that will stop bullets such as a bank of dirt.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Helmetcam from the CTR, including the Great Slippery Hill. :lol:

No Wineing 30 mile CTR - YouTube


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry, I haven't stopped in here in so long. Been alot going on for me and just haven't been as active on the board. 

Denise, I am so very sorry to read about all the family troubles going on in your life right now. I have said a many prayers for you over the last month as you always stayed in my thoughts. I know and how you know that all of this has purpose even if we never understand it. Sometimes these happenings aren't for good for us, but are just what another person who is seeing it needs to effect their life. I know that doesn't bring much comfort, but is how I manage the hard times that I encounter.

I spent 2.5 days laid up in the hospital last week undergoing tests for chest pains from Sunday. They ran EKGs, CAT scans, Stress tests and then finally a Cardiac Catheterization to find nothing wrong with my heart. We have heart attacks in my family history with my sister, who is 1.5 years the younger, surviving a massive heart attack 3 years ago and my father passing away of one in '02 at the age of 49. I am still taking it easy as to not pop open the artery in my hip where they went in. 


I love the fall pictures some of you have posted as they are beautiful. Will try to do a better job of keeping active in the thread.

YT is blocked at my work so I'll try to view the video tonight at home.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glad to have you back Roadyy! 

Today was a long day of driving to pick up a Specialized saddle to try for Selena. I spend most of the evening playing with the shims and then went for a quick 2 mile ride around our racetrack to have a look at the sweat pattern. So far so good. I'm taking her out for another 20+ ride Thursday to see if back soreness comes up again. Send positive energy our way! 








Some other exciting news...I have a foal that was due today but still no luck on his/her arrival. I guess Velvet is hanging on to the little ******. My family is very excited to have a new (hopefully endurance horse) born into our little Arab family. Can't wait to see what it is!

Total Mileage = 409.39


----------



## QOS

Oh my goodness Roadyy, I will be praying for you. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. I felt them and I still need them. You take care of yourself. Make sure you follow those doctor's orders and follow up with them. St. Luke's hospital is one of the top heart hospitals in the world and told Dana a week before she died that her heart was fine - she had trouble breathing and chest pain - they didn't say anything to her about deep vein thrombosis and that is what caused her death. Please please check that out too. 

I am at my sisters right now staying the night with Mom so my sister can get some rest. Her DIL is a RN and feels Mom won't last long. I am a major Gone with the Wind fan and I feel like Prissy "just a few more days to tote this weary load". My Mom is my rock. She is like her mother who was the strongest person I have ever known. I asked Mom yesterday if I would ever be as strong as her and she said I would be. 

I did go out to see my Biscuit Man today. I brought him up to work on his feet. The ladies out at the barn and I all do barefoot trimming and our trimming we decided wasn't aggressive enough. We were all getting some stretching in the white line and some separation there. I have not done Biscuit's feet as often as before - still no longer than 6 weeks but that is too long with barefoot trimming. I was working on his feet with Lee Ann advising me on pulling back the toe. Biscuit will pull his feet from me or not let me pick up his leg. OMG he knocked over the hoof stand and then I was still trying to pick his foot up and tapping the back of his fetlock area with a hoofpick. I am not sure exactly what happened but I ended up flat on my back seeing his body coming at me. He stepped on my right foot and I think either his hoof or the hoof stand banged into my right leg just below the knee. He bent the bolt that holds the cradle of the hoof stand completely down! OMG that is a huge bolt. He took a chunk out of his right hoof on the left side but nothing that we couldn't take off. Lee Ann had to help me up because there was nothing in the middle of the washrack for me to hold on to while trying to stand! LOL I am still wobbly. I scared the snot out of her poor girl. I rested and then worked on his back feet and OMG he kept pulling them from me. She finished the top of his back feet for me and he ended up with a very nice mustang roll along with a rasp to the belly on more than one occasion.

I don't understand why he is such a patootie about his feet. When I first got him I couldn't hardly pick them up at all so he is better but good grief, I have a skinned up toe, a huge bruise on my leg and I am hoping I didn't hurt myself! Seem to be just fine in the back but the last thing I want to do is frick up my dang back again. All in all though, I loved being with him today. He brings peace to me even with our little rodeo today.

Take care everyone...and post some pictures for me!


----------



## QOS

Endurance Lover 6 Hope that saddle fits and congrats on the impending foal! We have had 3 foals out at the barn in the 4 years I have been there and the oldest filly just went to Darolyn Butler's barn to have miles put on her. Her name is Aziza and she is 4 now. I saw her when she was just a few hours old and have watched her grow into a fine little filly - she will make someone a great endurance horse one day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jeez Denise, plz be careful!! I think your family really needs you right now. I am so sorry to hear your mom is not going to have a lot of time with you. Prayers are being said for you daily. Be strong.

Roaddy so sorry to hear about your heart, but it is good news, if I understand you right. Stay strong and hopefully back in the saddle soon. 

I hope to start riding more again. I will be homeschooling my youngest starting Wed, so she will be around more to ride with. We will go out on weekdays while the other one is in school. I've started trying to trim my own, but not sure I am strong enough to keep 4 horses in shape. Too much time and I don't have the strongest back. Oh well, it will all get done eventually.


----------



## Roadyy

I too have taken over the trimming of our 6 horses and it is tasking to say the least. Now with me still healing my leg from the operation I can't fight with them to do them for another week or so. I looked them over last night while feeding and only 2 of them are really getting any flare. It shouldn't take much to get them caught up once I'm confident no damage will come to me while straining to hold the leg up while in the squatting position.

Give your mother a hug from all of us and let her know we are praying for your family.

Anita, it is good news for the fact that nothing was found to be wrong with my heart. I was talking to mom about it on the way to TSC and she said the Doc did say that I have small veins and arteries as they had to fight to get the tube started. She has the same issue with small veins and arteries, but also has a heart murmur( skipping heart beat due to hole in heart).


----------



## Cacowgirl

Had a long ride on my new horse Sunday- a 20 mile round trip! That was a lot after only being on a horse twice in the last year. I was nervous after buying this mare sight unseen, unridden, etc, but she is definitely worth the 2 ten hour driving days to get her & bring her home. After the first of the year, I will transfer her papers, & join Pathways to earn a patch for trail hours on a Morgan. Also, learn how to use my Garmin for keeping myself located & tracking my miles here in"14.

Denise-Strength comes after adversity-prayers for your & yours. I also do my own horses, but my new mare is very shy of having her feet handled. We are working on it. I need to do the donkey, though. That will be a first for me.


----------



## Roadyy

Those of you having issues with the horses giving up their feet, have you worked them on giving to pressure with soft rope? May not hurt to work with them on it to help them do better for you.


Ccg, sounds like you are settling right back into riding as if you had no hiatus from it. Good for you.


----------



## Celeste

Another thing that helps with picking up feet is just to pick each foot up and clean it out every day. It is a major pain for the first few days, but then they get so that they are used to it and when you get ready to trim, it is no big deal.

Soft rope is a good idea as well.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit will generally give me his feet to clean them and to put on and take off his hoof boots with no problem. It is when I have his foot up in the cradle for awhile trimming and rasping them. UGH. It doesn't matter how often I do his feet he is still a toot about it. I generally just do two of his feet at a time so he doesn't get snotty about it. He isn't nervous or afraid - he is just being a jerk.  I do Sarge's feet too and it has been a challenge this year with my back. I like doing their feet - I like a mustang roll on them. Sarge has fantastic feet and Biscuit's front feet are FINALLY getting a little bit of concavity to them. When I did them two weeks ago his souls were popping out in chunks like a false soul - now I have some concavity so that is a good thing. Two of his frogs look fantastic - the other two not so much but not horrible either.

I am fine this morning so I don't think I hurt myself at all. The bones have been removed that caused the squeezed nerves so I think I am just fine thank God.


----------



## Celeste

I have a suspicion that your doctor would not approve hoof trimming. Don't ask. Don't tell..........


----------



## QOS

LOL he might not. He wasn't real crazy about me riding until I told him that it did make a difference PHYSICALLY not just mentally. My feet still are numb and feel like they are wrapped tightly around the arch. This week after riding Biscuit on Sunday morning my right foot doesn't feel so tightly wrapped. 

I am always careful but accidents can and will happen. I generally say a prayer for protection before I ride and will do so before doing hooves from now on!


----------



## Celeste

A horse like mine will keep you well caught up on your praying...........


----------



## QOS

I will pray for the Psycho Princess. I went out to see the horses and Biscuit refused to let me put a halter on him...so no treats for The Biscuit. Sarge was happy to gobble up alfalfa pellets by the handfuls.


----------



## Oreos Girl

My friend and Donna grabbed a ride after work this afternoon, like cooler weather, don't like the sun setting earlier. We did our pretty typical route and rode 3.1 miles. That makes a total of 89.2 for the year. 

Celeste, I am closing in...

Did hear gun fire near the road. Sounded like target practice.

Forgot to add, I bought a wool blanket to go underneath Oreo's buildup pad which has been causing a rub on his back. The spot wasn't the least bit red tonight after the ride.


----------



## Celeste

I better get busy! I'm glad Oreo's back is doing better.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode for 2.7 miles. The day was beautiful. The Princess was very polite! DH said that Abby was less well behaved than usual and he blamed it on me for riding her. Oh well. I think she was just excited. 

*Total 99.3*


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Today was a success...rode Selena in the specialized for 20 miles as our last attempt and had no back soreness! Although I'm still a little nervous about what her back will look like after 30 miles, I relieved that she is finally comfortable! :thumbsup:

*Total = 420.48*


----------



## Roadyy

Got Little Man and Trusty out last evening for a little riding around the front yard with my daughters. I rode LM expecting a bit of fight, but he did better than I expected while the girls took turns riding trusty around the yard. I felt good after several laps around the yard and took LM down the road about 500 yards then came back and put them back in the pasture as it was good and dark by that time.


Hoping to get some riding time in tomorrow afternoon with the 3 I have up for sale. Jems, Boo and Sugar. Ofcourse I won't be riding Jems as she hasn't been ridden before.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode 2.1 miles. The horses were very polite and quiet. It was a beautiful day! We passed 100 miles today! 
Total 101


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Sounds like you guys had some good rides today, the weather here was beautiful as well. I had a lesson on Selena today but she was pretty tired so I spent the rest of the afternoon pampering her and stuffing her face with treats. For the next week we won't be riding much since she will need to rest for our ride. I will be living vicariously through you all! 

Today makes a year that Selena & I have been together, time flew but I enjoyed every minute of it. Here is a before and after picture showing the year's progress.








*AND* to add to today's excitement...Velvet was waxing this morning...baby is officially on the way!!! I am hoping that she might have it tonight. How cool would that be to be able to celebrate both of my horse's arrival on the same day?!? Everybody do the baby dance for me!








:happydance: I'm so excited...and I just can't hide it! :happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to see that people are getting time in the saddle! Its been monsooning rain here, so that makes me feel at least a bit better about being stuck working so much (I like the paychecks but ugh the hours stink!). Hope I can get in a ride this weekend, but the rains have to stop first.

EL6, that mare has made incredible changes in the year you have had her.. I doubt many people would recognize her 'before' photo as your girl. And I cannot wait for lots and lots of foal pictures!!!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode 2.6 miles today. That brings our total to 104. (The Excell program is rounding off the numbers. I’m not sure how to fix that.) The weather was beautiful again. 70 degrees. Sunshine. Perfect weather.


----------



## Oreos Girl

My friends Amy and Bekka and I rode up at 1099 today. We did 7.1 miles so the total for the year is 96.3.

Bekka and I










Bekka chilling on Kixs. Oh to be that young and flexible again.










My mooch of a horse trying to get treats from Amy.










Amy and I










Amy and I again, as we trying to figure out which way to go.










Oh and Celeste, click and drag the column width at the top of the page wider and it won't round off anymore.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Very exciting day here. Velvet gave birth to a beautiful bay filly at 5am this morning! Birth went smoothly and baby got up and ate quickly. She was very shy at first but is now already very independent, curious, and spirited! With much thought, my family and I have decided to name her *Velencia* (Vel-en-see-ah) after the word Valencia which means strong, healthy, and brave. I'm so very excited to share her with you all 

Only hours old















Tonight


----------



## QOS

OMG cuteness overload!!! She is adorable!!! I want to gobble her up.

No riding for us today. It was pouring last night and raining this morning lightly and more rain on the way. Dang...was so looking forward to a ride. 

Loved all the pictures - keep 'em coming!


----------



## AnitaAnne

EL6 that is the cutest little filly with a lovely name! Thanks so much for sharing her with us


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> EL6 that is the cutest little filly with a lovely name! Thanks so much for sharing her with us


You are very welcome! I didn't want to hijack the Trail Riding thread with my foal blurb & photos (I have a separate thread for that lol), but I just HAD to share her with you guys since your my little online family. She will hopefully be my trail horse of the future...possibly even Tevis potential :wink:


----------



## QOS

Hijack away with those foal pictures. She is a future trail horse - I love babies!!!


----------



## QOS

Just wanted to show y'all what my riding buddy/cousin Kellie brought me today. It is an early Christmas present!

















These came from Bryn who is on this board that makes the custom stall name plates and magnets. I bought the magnets because my boys aren't in stalls. When I saw the saddle pads and hats come out I asked on FB how much and I didn't see where she replied. I asked again because I was going to order one for me and for Kellie for Christmas. hahahah turns out Brynn had already received an order from Kellie for us to have the hats! She didn't actually offer purple but searched around for Kellie to get me a purple one. Biscuit and I will be stylin'. It is so stinkin' cute!! Check her out on Face Book - it is under Custom Stall Signs.


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful foal pics and I'm sure she will live up to the name with honor.


----------



## Celeste

Love the hat Denise!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Everyone has been really quiet on here lately :shock:

I hope you all have had some nice fall weather for riding. Selena & I leave for Woodstock tomorrow for our first LD at the GMHA 50 & 30 on Saturday. I am SO nervous, but excited. This is the ride we have been planning and waiting on all summer and I'm just hoping for a completion with a happy, forward horse. Wish us luck...I've got thousands of butterflies in my stomach and I've already tapped into the pint of Ben & Jerry's to ease my nervousness! :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

EL6, I can't wait for a complete report on how the ride goes! You both will be fantastic. I have heard such nice things about that event but never managed to get up there for it. I expect lots of pics!!


Things have been quiet around here in terms of riding. Dream is still in jail (recheck is about 2 weeks). Both boys are resting after their last ride, with the next ride coming up next weekend for Sultan. DH and I will be going down to VA for the Fort Valley ride. I will be riding a friend's youngster (Gamer's half sister!) in the 50 on Friday and then a friend's gelding as company for DH and Sultan in Saturday's 30. We need a completion for Sultan to get his Old Dominion Triple Crown.

I have been working with Gamer as time allows. My work schedule makes being home during daylight hours a challenge lately, but I did have a couple hours to play the other day. She is not a fan of putting her feet on/in what she considers suspicious things, so I spent some time working on stepping onto the Very Scary Blanket. :lol:










Next step of course will be the Evil Crinkly Tarp! :wink:


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am taking off this week. I thought I had found a fix to Oreos's back problem of the spot being rubbed. I bought a thin wool blanket to go under the pad and for the 3.1 mile it did well. When we did the 7.1 miles, it had rubbed again. I have really up Oreo's feed this week by feeding 4 mornings in addition to afternoons to get some weight on him. I can already see a difference.


----------



## Zexious

Gamer is lovely! Is he not being worked under saddle yet?


----------



## gunslinger

Oreos Girl said:


> I am taking off this week. I thought I had found a fix to Oreos's back problem of the spot being rubbed. I bought a thin wool blanket to go under the pad and for the 3.1 mile it did well. When we did the 7.1 miles, it had rubbed again. I have really up Oreo's feed this week by feeding 4 mornings in addition to afternoons to get some weight on him. I can already see a difference.


Horses do love to eat. Mine holds weight on 1.5 lbs of Purina Strategy Healthy Edge twice a day and free choice hay.

Celeste recommend a bridging pad made by Reinsman for my Miss Lacy and it's working great. My issue wasn't a rub, but swelling.


----------



## gunslinger

It's fall riding time and the weather has cooled down significantly....the horses are energetic...kicking and bucking when I go down to feed in the afternoon....they love this cooler weather.

DW got thrown again last weekend by the young horse...Jack....way back in on Sylco creek.....she rode out....isn't hurt but sore....Jack jumped a log...then bolted a little...her cinch wasn't tight....the saddle turned sideways, and it was all over but the thud as she hit the ground.... DW has some arthritis in her hands...she rides leaned back and didn't have both hands on the reins. Not good with a young horse....he was out from under her before she had time to react. I think she's really lost confidence in Jack and I can't say I blame her. Jack hasn't been ridden...his last trip out was June 30th as she wanted to take Sunny Boy to the Smokey's....because he's trustworthy.....good thing she did with the Yellow Jackets and all... 

I'm really getting tired of watching her get thown.....one of these times she might not get back on and that scares the heck out of me. She'll be 60 years young in the spring.....not sure how long she'll be able to ride, but it seems her days are getting limited......so I'm staying home this weekend although it's supposed to be a really nice weekend....changing the oil on the F-350 and the Massey 135.....watching the race at Talledega on TV Sunday.....SIGH...

DW and I rode the bottom part of Sylco creek Saturday and I rode with some friends on the Chestnut ridge trail in the Gee Creek Wilderness area on Sunday. I wouldn't take her Sunday after she got thrown...although she wanted to go.....I think that's a good rule....get thrown.....stay home a trip..... 11.3 miles on Saturday, 13.8 miles Sunday. I think that puts me around 365 miles so far this year.


----------



## QOS

Dang - so sorry Mrs. Gunslinger got slung off :-( that bites. Hope she feels better soon.

Dawn, sounds like you have got your hands full  Hope y'all enjoy the weekend.

Endurance Lover 6 best of luck and hope you have a great ride. 

Kellie and I are supposed to ride Sunday down at that beach. She is going to pick me up and haul out there. Can't wait. I have been under a tremendous amount of stress and I want to spend some time with my Biscuit Man. He always makes me feel better no matter what. We are taking a lunch so we out to have several hours of riding. It is pouring down rain right now so the local park is out of the question but it doesn't matter if it has rained cats and dogs at the beach!


----------



## QOS

My cousin and I made a trip to Crystal Beach today to ride. OMG gorgeous gorgeous mild weather - sunny blue skies - not too many people on the beach. I haven't rode in 2 weeks but Biscuit was a doll. Had to laugh at him - I think he thought he was trick or treating for Halloween. He would just walk right up to folks with a bucket and ask for a treat. He got potato chips, pretzels, tortilla's (Elan didn't care for the tortilla - they were kinda like getting freaking licorice in your treat bag - I hate licorice) and a hand full of trail mix which he thought was wonderful. He let other people pet him and kiss him up if they didn't have a treat. Kellie and I said he had no shame in asking for a treat. 

It is nice to see that this horse is so trusting now. I have had him in my possession 3 years on Tuesday. He would have never just walked up to someone before. He was just too funny today. We rode almost exactly 8 miles. We walked on a little sandbar most of the way and then had lunch when we were through. Fantastic day and hope to do it again soon.


----------



## BlooBabe

I haven't been able to ride since the accident but I was determined to go out today. It was a little awkward with the leg cast but we managed. I took Bloo down to our "secret" riding spot and found a sign saying no horses. I'm the only on who rides that trail now because the barns around it have closed. The trail eventually hooks up with a road that leads down to a beach that I only ride off season. I usually ask people to leave us alone when we ride through but I guess we annoyed enough people and the town got enough complaints that they put the sign up. We're only banned during the summer so nothing's really changed. I'm more flattered I got my own sign than anything else. Because the season's over we got to ride down and added another 10ish miles to the year.
I finally found a replacement for Joker. Joker retired from his medical dog position almost 4 months ago but I've only just found a new dog. He's a little old to start medical training but he's already shown potential. If only he didn't snore and hog the bed, I'd get a husband if I wanted that.
So here's my sign and my new puppy.




557.2 miles to date


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, Superb pics and you can see the trust he has now in the pics. 

Bloo, glad you are able to ride again and hope it wasn't too uncomfortable. Does that sign mean you have more than 15 minutes of fame? lol



I've been working with my standardbred mare, that is the alpha in the herd, on preparations for mounting. Saturday I decided it was time to do a final run through then see about getting on, but didn't have anyone confident enough to handle the lunge line seeing as I don't have a round pen. My ex son in law shows up to repay a small loan and I asked him to get on instead of me since I didn't trust his ground control or her trust in him.

We worked on standing in one stirrup then the other as she took off in circles trying to get away from him. After a couple of times of that she finally stood stil for him to full mount. She did pretty good to the left, but had some nervousness going to the right so we spent a fair amount of time working on that. 

I was so jealous as he didn't have enough time to let me get up there so I will do some more ground work for the next opportunity and I will be the one to get in the saddle. 

Here are a couple of pics of him on her and how beautiful she is. I'm not sure I could go through with selling her if I can get her decent to ride before a true interested party shows up.


She is 16H to give you a better idea of just how long that tail is.


----------



## QOS

She is gorgeous!!! We need more pictures of her!

Bloo - love those personal signs!


----------



## Roadyy

As requested here are a few pics from earlier this year and I first started working with her.


----------



## Zexious

Wow, Roadyy she is lovely!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roadyy she is lovely...I bet that girl can cover some ground.

Selena and I had a wonderful ride. We rode with a seasoned endurance rider so I knew the pace would be quick. I planned to pull back if things became too stressful but Selena did great maintaining herself and wasn't at all stressed with her recoveries after the first 14 mile loop. The trails at GMHA were beautiful and the weather was perfect, cool but sunny. We finished the 30 miles and came into the finish expecting to be the 3rd or 4th rider in (my aunt and the woman she was riding with were ahead of us all day). I had walked the last mile in hand so I kind of knew Selena would be able to pulse down by the time we got to the vet. We got in, untacked, and walked into the vet with a pulse of 52 (Yay!) She passed her final vet check with all A's and with a pulse of 44. When I got back to hold area I saw my aunt and the woman coming down the hill across the finish, only to find out they had taken a wrong turn and rode an extra 5 miles. I was so shocked, and some how by the grace of God Selena and I got 1st place out a 20 riders! Our ride time was 3 hours 38 minutes and words cannot describe how proud I am of my mare.


----------



## QOS

she is lovely Roadyy. I love her color.

EnduranceLover6 - so excited for you!!!! And pea green with envy at the same time!


----------



## jannette

Not sure how many miles but this ride took us 6hrs :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for the compliments on her and yes she can cover some ground with those strides of hers.

EL6, Congrats on what must have been an amazing ride to be capped off with an amazing surprise victory. You two look great together and can only imagine the great connection between you.

Janette, you just have to love those nice wide trail roads don't you? I don't have access to them from the house, but a short trailer ride and I have access to miles and miles of them just like that.


----------



## Zexious

Six hours?  That's awesome. Do you do the whole thing at a walk...?


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a video of us working Jems on Saturday. Mind you, this is first rider she has carried in 2 years. Infact is the same rider from the first time, but with alot better results this time after groundwork. Sorry it took so long to get the video uploaded, but getting the phone to download it to yt was not alot of fun.lol


----------



## Roux

I have lost my nice evening day light (allready *whine*), got super busy at school and took a part time job so I have not got the miles in this week and last that I would have liked but...

Look what I got in the mail yesterday!!!! ( I can't wait to go for a real test ride with them!) This is my mom's horse Gus who gets a little tender. Now he has hoof protection I can start getting the miles in on both horses! 










CUTE CUTE baby! I love the name. Valencia is a common name here but I haven't heard it for a horse before! I love it!


----------



## jannette

Yes I do Roadyy :lol: its awesome too becuz we can jump off the trail and go "off road'n" and just hit another road over the ridge...all forest service, no motorized vehicles allowed.... lots of old logging roads that, to answer your question Zexious, are great to gallop down :wink:...truly blessed to live in such an awesome place. we honestly go down the lain cross the hwy and oh la!!
I need to get a little camera though so I can get some good action shots lol the cell phone isn't all that good for that, my thumb always gets in the way hehehe


----------



## Roadyy

We are having my youngest daughter's b'day party this Saturday evening and will include horse rides among other things. Do you think those treks around the yard will count towards the miles? lol

We are having much cooler weather now and I have spent the last couple days on a tractor bush hogging and collecting all the fell limbs in the pastures. Woke up to 49* with all the house windows open. AHHHHH Hopefully next week I will be able to start riding so I can enjoy these cooler evenings.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Great job on the ride w/Selena! 

I am lucky to have "open range" here & unlimited riding right out my front gates. Have to be careful w/hunting season just around the corner, though. There are a lot of houses, and many dogs (some loose) in the area. No matter where you ride-each place has it's challenges. Happy trails to all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay everyone, so glad to hear many of you are getting in some ride time, keep the pictures coming, they are great! Love the one of Gamer on the tarp, if ever a horse looked proud of herself 

But first of all...EL6, WOW!!! A belated HUGE Congrats on your great ride! :clap:What a thrill to win your first 30 mile ride!! I wonder if that has ever been done before? WOW!! Plus your mare looks wonderful and so pretty!

I have had good news/bad news

Unfortunately I have found homeschooling to be more time consuming than I had thought or planned on. So I have not been able to ride much at all, just quick rides around the pasture, darnit. Chivas has a hay belly so big he looks pregnant! I don't know what he is finding to eat because the pasture is sparse right now. 

Plus they are so furry, I can't believe how cold it got so suddenly. It was down to 36 degrees last night! Brrr Too cold for the south in October...

But my good news is I found some hay! Yippee! It is supposed to be delivered Saturday am. I haven't seen it yet, and its Bermuda hay which I don't normally feed, but I am hoping it is good stuff. We have been out of hay since May and I've been feeding bagged Alphafa for months now. I wasn't sure if I'd find any at all, much less delivered, so I am glad to have anything right now. It rained so much this growing season, there wasn't time to cut much.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finding hay is a good thing! I got a deal on the last 4 bales of grass hay at a local seller. The horse eats it just great-the donkey , not so much.


----------



## Zexious

Roux, congrats on the new booties! Hopefully this will solve all ouchie problems


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you all for the congrats...it was a great way to end our season. 

Today we got SNOW  I am totally not ready for it yet. The temperature has been averaging 50 during the day and 20s at night so Selena & I have been bundled up. I'm thinking that we may only get a few more trail rides in before winter really sets in this year, which means moving our riding into the indoor. I can hear the DQs complaining already :wink: 

I hope the cold weather is holding off for the rest of you...ride for me & post lots of pics! 

*Total = 462.48*


----------



## Celeste

EnduranceLover, I haven't commented on your win yet, but I am really excited for you. That is great. Your horse is beautiful. He makes me want to work some of the blubber off of my horse...........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> EnduranceLover, I haven't commented on your win yet, but I am really excited for you. That is great. Your horse is beautiful. He makes me want to work some of the blubber off of my horse...........


I need to work the blubber off of me and Chivas...


----------



## AnnaHalford

EL, congrats! What a result, and what a lovely horse... Glad to see that you all are managing to get some time in the saddle, even if it's never enough... 

We have made it into Brazil and are past the 3000 mile mark. Horses going well but our old boy is having trouble keeping weight on now that we're into the tropics. Those of you in US tropical areas, do you have any trouble with your senior horses?


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnnaHalford said:


> EL, congrats! What a result, and what a lovely horse... Glad to see that you all are managing to get some time in the saddle, even if it's never enough...
> 
> We have made it into Brazil and are past the 3000 mile mark. Horses going well but our old boy is having trouble keeping weight on now that we're into the tropics. Those of you in US tropical areas, do you have any trouble with your senior horses?


I'm not in a tropical area, but it is hot here much of the year. 

I have four horse, two seniors 18 & 22, and the oldest one does have more trouble staying cooler. Because he is low status, he tends to stay back and rarely has a stall to stand in during the heat of the day. But he does try. I have noticed he doesn't shed out as well either. I have to give him salt and daily powdered probiotics to aid his digestion and keep him drinking enough water. Often I hose him down in the late afternoon to help him cool down too. 

Of course he has the opposite problem in the winter, having difficulty staying warm and I blanket him heavier and earlier than the others. He was ok still at age 20, but I saw a sharp decline this past winter. 

You might need to provide more rest periods, rest in shade during the hottest part of the day, and hose him down a couple of times per day to help cooling. 

The elderly and younger people certainly have a harder time with regulating body temperatures leading to difficulty with temperature extremes, so I am sure animals have the same problem and need help keeping them healthy.

Good luck and post some pictures if you can!


----------



## greentree

wooooHooooo!!! leaving to go ride at the cave in JUST a little while! Hope I can get some photos!!

Nancy


----------



## greentree

My neighbor could not go at the last minute, so, since I had everything gathered, I threw it in and went by myself!! HAH!

Tootsie and I had a GREAT ride...no GPS, but about 7 miles. Took 2.5 hours. We trotted and cantered going out, but they have re-graveled the trail, and her barefoot back feet could not take a LOT coming back. She had boots on the front.

I have to post each pic in a different post...sorry.


----------



## greentree

This is some of the gorgeous moss....I know, I'm a nerd....


----------



## greentree

Some of the leaves are turning, but there is still a lot of green...


----------



## greentree

A little color...


----------



## greentree

Wellll, this morning I realize how many "core" muscles we use in a sitting trot!! Tootsie doesn't have a rough trot, but a bit springy, and I wanted to keep her slow, so I sat. 

Maybe my stomach will get flatter....not likely!!

Nancy


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yeah, that that "ab flab" is hard to get rid of!


----------



## BlooBabe

greentree, I know how you feel. Bloo's trot is the bane of my existence. It's so bouncy. It took me a long time to gain the muscles I needed to sit it, but sadly there was no ab flattening.

Just wanted to let everyone know it's Bloo's 36th today! Everyone's got treats and home made goodies for his party later. He's going to be spoiled rotten today.


----------



## Celeste

I didn't go on a trail ride today, but I did ride for a little bit in the arena. The Princess was very good today. Maybe I'll be able to put in at least a couple of miles tomorrow.


----------



## jamesqf

Another 5-6 miles on the new horse today. First time going with a third horse - the woman I got her from said she gets antsy around more than one horse, but she was fine. Trotted & cantered a bit, wandered in the brush and crossed a couple of creeks (but no rocket-assisted jumps this time ) In fact, everything went just great until we were about 100 yards from the trailer, when she stepped on something, stumbled, and almost went down - and I fell off :-( But we're both in one piece/


----------



## Roux

*Fall Colors!*

I went on two lovely rides this weekend! 

Friday Roux and I went by ourselves we did 8.9 Miles in 2hrs and 45 min.
Today Roux and I went with Gus and my mom and we did 9.2 Miles in 3 hours. For a grand total of 18.1 miles this weekend. And 45.1 since I have started to keep track. 

Here is some of our fall colors from this weekend:


----------



## QOS

wow SNOW? good heavens that is why we live in the south. I think snow is so beautiful but I wouldn't want to live where it snows on a regular basis. :wink:

Hubby Barry actually went riding with me and Kellie today. Sarge was so glad to get out on a ride poor baby. :-o He hasn't been off of the ranch since June. I don't think Barry has rode him maybe once since June. He behaved like a little doll today. We rode out in the back of Tyrrell Park and we haven't been out there since last April the day before my surgery. The grass was high but it was nice out there. Saw some little pigs and some boxes for birds to nest in up on poles. Don't know what kind of birds they were for but that is a birding sanctuary so who knows? 

I tried standing up to trot when we started out and could do it for about 15 feet and then would have to slow down and sit. Each time I could do it a little bit longer. We came back across the big bridge and were trotting. Kellie and Barry were actually loping so they were up ahead of me and I was so proud of myself and my balance! I was standing up trotting without pitching forward. Bad news is that I lost my Samsung Galaxy phone :evil: We rode back and forth on a 1/2 mile or more strip looking for it. Never found it. Dang...oh well, my daughter had said it was a POS and she would pay for me to get a new one if I paid the taxes and down payment! Woot. She works for T-Mobile and just took over the phone bill after me paying $250 a month for years for smart phones. 

I bought a pretty snazzy phone and got all kinds of discounts on accessories but the phone was big bucks. I won't let her actually pay for it - she can just pay the phone bill!!! 

Biscuit and I probably rode right at 9.5 miles today - didn't have a garmin and since I lost the phone no pictures of the bird boxes! Dang!!!


----------



## Celeste

My son's fiance Jessica and I rode together today. We went 2.2 miles. She rode my daughter's old appaloosa Shadow and I rode The Psycho Princess. Jessica was a little nervous but she did a great job. The Psycho kept wanting to shake her head and get the bit to go with it. The difference with this bit is that I could pull hard enough to correct her without her going psycho. She would not lead the way to start with, but she finally got brave enough. Poor old Shadow just quietly plodded along. We mostly walked but we trotted a little bit. This was Jessica's second trail ride and I believe third time on a horse. I'm trying to keep things slow and easy so she can learn without getting hurt because I want to turn her into my riding buddy.

*Total 106.2 miles*


----------



## QOS

Hope she turns out to be a great riding buddy Celeste! 

James - hope you are ok after your fall!! Dang - that bites.


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> James - hope you are ok after your fall!! Dang - that bites.


Oh, sure. It was a slow fall - just caught me off-balance 'cause I was looking to see what she'd stepped on, and I had plenty of time to do a nice tuck & roll. That was the first time I've fallen off, so my friends say that makes me an official horse-person now 

On the lost phone, did you think of trying to call it?

Roux - I sure envy your fall colors. One of the few things I miss about the northeast. About all we get around here are aspens, and while they're a pretty gold, I do miss the reds and oranges.


----------



## QOS

James, my cousin and hubby were calling it :-( I just bought a Galaxy 3 Note or maybe it is Note 3! Cost a bazillion dollars and I believe I need my dang head examined. I did buy this last night Large Pocket SPIbelt | Fitness & Travel Belt I don't want to lose another phone. This is the third phone that I have lost horseback riding. I never lose anything :lol: generally speaking so this really chaps my backside. I may temporarily misplace something but lose it? Not this chick. So I got the Spibelt and so I shouldn't have this problem again. 

Not glad you came off but I am sure you are more than officially a horse person!!! 

The fall colors are glorious. I love fall - we sometimes have pretty colors from the tallow trees - reds, oranges, golds and deep purples - but it is pretty short lived and while there are plenty of them here, sometimes we still don't get the fabulous colors if it hasn't had enough rain or some other kind of bs!
http://www.spibelt.com/products/spibelt/large-pocket-spibelt


----------



## Zexious

Those fall colors are to die for.

Do you hard core trail riders go out in the snow??


----------



## Roux

jamesqf - I am actually in New Mexico! Its just the cottonwood trees that are turning yellow right now and only by the river. It is sure nice but I want to see the fall colors in the Northeast with all the reds and oranges that would be amazing. 

Zexious - We don't normally get snow. Last year we didn't get any at all. I would love to go on a snow ride maybe this year!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> James, my cousin and hubby were calling it :-( I just bought a Galaxy 3 Note or maybe it is Note 3! Cost a bazillion dollars and I believe I need my dang head examined.


Yup  I get along just fine with a dumb phone that cost about $20 to buy, and $7/month. And I wouldn't have got that if the phone company hadn't raised the cost of a land line to over $30/month.



> I did buy this last night Large Pocket SPIbelt | Fitness & Travel Belt I don't want to lose another phone.


I have a similar one that I use for wallet and camera when riding. Don't usually carry a cell phone, as most of the places we ride don't have service.



> This is the third phone that I have lost horseback riding. I never lose anything :lol: generally speaking so this really chaps my backside.


Maybe someone is trying to tell you something? I have the same problem with sunglasses... Though I just had a thought: if the NSA and such can tap into your smart phone's GPS to locate you, why couldn't a phone owner do that to locate their lost phone?


----------



## gunslinger

They can if they have an Iphone....the app is called.....yep, you guessed it....Find my Iphone.


----------



## Roux

*58.03 Miles so far!*

Went for an afternoon ride today 12.9 miles! An old horsey friend from high school went with me and rode Gus. We sure had a good time today, it was so much fun.

We ran into a pack of four coyotes. I see one or two all the time but they usually run away pretty quick. These were so not spooked. I have never seen them so tame before! They were not afraid at all. We followed them for about 10 or so minuets. I was more surprised how interested and not scared at all Roux was with them. They were the mangiest coyotes I have ever seen, they had big patches of fur missing they were small and skinny. I think they must have been young ones and didn't know any better then to be curious about us. We were joking since we both like to go fox hunting (but around here we run after coyotes not foxes) that we were the best fox hunters since we tracked down four without even trying. It is even funnier since when we ride with the actual hunt we almost never see a coyote (we think someone give them our schedule). 

We even did some easy jumping when we found things to jump. Gus was amazing so graceful and knew what he was doing. Roux obviously hasn't done much jumping. He didn't refuse any of them but he over jumped everything, it will be something fun for us to practice doing! 



















My Grand Total is 58.03 Miles so far!


----------



## Oreos Girl

4 coyotes would make me nervous, if they decided to attack, that is a decent size pack.


----------



## Roux

If I was on foot I might have been more concerned. On horse back I was comfortable. Coyotes arnt prone to attack anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I have seen coyotes in Tyrrell Park twice. Once was so mangy looking it was pitiful. I saw two in the back of the ranch one day which is only about 200 yards from my horses so I am sure they are all over the ranch at night even though there are people all around there. 

Four might have given me a little pause though!


----------



## Celeste

I have never seen a coyote that would approach a horse. As long as they are not rabid, there should be no problem.


----------



## Zexious

Roux, what awesome photos! We have coyotes in the areas that I used to board here in CO. It was always a bit unnerving to hear them at night, leading the horse back to his paddock or walking to the car xD


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> I have seen coyotes in Tyrrell Park twice. Once was so mangy looking it was pitiful.


I've always liked Mark Twain's description of a coyote:


> The coyote is a living, breathing allegory of Want. He is always hungry. He is always poor, out of luck, and friendless. The meanest creatures despise him, and even the fleas would desert him for a velocipede.


 Mark Twain's Coyote Description from Roughing it, 1886


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last weekend, DH and I went down to Virginia for the Fort Valley Endurance rides. Its the last leg of the Old Dominion Triple Crown series, which Sultan was eligible for. I was able to find a couple horses to ride, much to my delight.

On Friday, I did 50 miles on Gamer's half-sister Tuesday - only her 2nd 50 ever!











On Saturday, I rode a true trailmaster (with over 5100 endurance miles) on the 30 miler with DH and Sultan. We had a blast!











Fort Valley 30 mile Limited Distance ride - YouTube

Entire thread with lots more pictures can be found here.


2013 mileage
...
10/05/13 george 51.35 miles 7.9 mph 789.14 total miles
10/06/13 justice 30.31 miles 6.9 mph 819.45 total miles
10/24/13 tuesday 2.03 miles 3.7 mph 821.48 total miles
10/25/13 tuesday 49.53 miles 6.1 mph 871.01 total miles
10/26/13  shiloh 30.03 miles 7.8 mph 901.04 total miles


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Dawn--I'm glad you had a great time at Fort Valley, I'll have to watch your video tomorrow!

Today I finally got to go for a "ride" with Selena since our 30 mile ride. Unfortunately she got a bad abscess a few days after being home (most likely from loosing a back Easyboot during out ride and having to go barefoot on the dirt roads for a little while) so we've been treating that. It finally burst yesterday after vicious soaking & poulticing so she was pretty close to sound today. We went for a quick walking ride around the racetrack...a grand total of one mile !! LOL She was full of energy for the first 5 minutes ("let's go, let's go, let's go!) but then realized we were just going in a circle and started to relax, but the foot felt good!

A picture taken of some "midnight doctoring/soaking"...fun, fun, fun :wink:








Me, Meg, & the girls


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cute pictures EL6. Sorry to hear of the abscess, but glad she is well on the road to recovery.

I finally was able to ride Chivas for a bit yesterday, with a ton of interuptions! I think Chivas is starting to enjoy the phone ringing, he stares at it like he wants to talk too! Maybe to thank them for the interuption??

I finally got the Torsion saddle padded up so I can use it, basically made my own inserts to add a bit more supportive cushions since that saddle is more like a cushy blanket. I think it is going to work out fine. 

I tried to put on the new Zilco crupper, and Chivas looked like he had been hit with a cattle prod! He clamped that tail down, dropped his butt nearly to the ground and tried to take off! Hahahaha sure wish I had been able to film that! 

But somehow I messed up my GPS, I got to some weird screen that I couldn't read and I couldn't get off of it without pulling the batteries and shutting it down. So when I turn it back on, the readout says we are walking at 8.6mph! Super horse! So, I push some more buttons and now we are cruising along at 1.2 mph. Drat. Hope I can fix it...


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - a friend of mine is trying out an 11yr old 15.1h bay Arabian mare, if she doesn't work out for her, I'm going to try her out


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> PS - a friend of mine is trying out an 11yr old 15.1h bay Arabian mare, if she doesn't work out for her, I'm going to try her out


Oooooo if you do try her out you must post pictures for us!!!


----------



## Zexious

EnduranceLover--I'm totally feeling the zebra pad  Very cute pics, everyone! I keep lurking on this thread for that reason


----------



## jannette

these are pics before our ride on sat  however I don't have any pics of the ride. about a mile into the ride a young inexperienced rider was fighting with the horse she was riding, that belonged to me, and she backed her into us. For reasons im still unsure of the other horse blew up and kicked me and my mare :?...my mare was a rock star!!! just got us out of the way and we all collected ourselves. I however wasn't as lucky, she got me dead on in side of he shin, didn't break but have bruising on the bone and separated the muscle length wise.....ouch ouch ouch!!!


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you didn't end up with a broken leg.


----------



## Roux

jannette OWCH!!! Im glad it didn't break but owwww!!!


----------



## QOS

OMG that made MY leg hurt. Hope it is better soon.


----------



## jannette

Thanx everyone....it's turning some pretty colors :?...I am able to put some weight on it and most of the swelling is gone so getting better slowly but surely..


----------



## AnitaAnne

So glad to hear u are feeling better Jannette, walking good may take some time with a torn tendon. That has to be horribly painful. A freak accident for sure! It is risky taking greenies out on the trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So it was a beautiful day today, warm, sunny and breezy. Perfect fall weather especially riding!! I took Chivas out for a quick ride and had a lot of fun. That Torsion is so comfortab!! I hope Chivas likes it as well as I do. Anyway, we rode a bit over 2 miles before he got sweaty and itchy so I let him quit and I scrubbed his back off. 
I hope everyone has this beautiful weather to ride in!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So it was a beautiful day today, warm, sunny and breezy. Perfect fall weather especially riding!! I took Chivas out for a quick ride and had a lot of fun. That Torsion is so comfortab!! I hope Chivas likes it as well as I do. Anyway, we rode a bit over 2 miles before he got sweaty and itchy so I let him quit and I scrubbed his back off. 
I hope everyone has this beautiful weather to ride in!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sorry about the twin posts...silly phone!!


----------



## QOS

I have owned Biscuit for 3 years today. Here is some pictures of when I first rode him, first loaded him and now.









This picture was taken in mid October of 2010 up at Ebenezer Park. I rode him twice that weekend and decided I liked him enough to try him. His former owner said I could keep him as long as I wanted before buying him. 









This is the following Friday evening teaching him to load up the ramp. My cousin Kellie's hubby Randy was helping us. We were enticing him with Animal Crackers. We gave him a bath at their house because he was filthy.









This was 2 weeks ago ready to go to the beach - what a difference in my boy!!! He has made a great trail horse - not perfect by any means but he is perfect for me. Love my little yeller horse. I went to the barn late this evening to hug him and Sarge up and give them treats. Supposed to ride tomorrow - ugh...we got a huge amount of rain yesterday along with tornadoes in a town about 15 miles away. Lots of local flooding but nothing but blue skies today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Birthday Biscuit!! He looks pitiful in that first picture, and now after three years of your TLC he is happy & healthy and oh so handsome! :clap:


----------



## QOS

Poor fellow - we kept him in the covered arena for the first week with a basket of free choice hay. I think he fell madly in love with Lee Ann, the barn manager. She made sure his basket was constantly filled and omg he just kept eating and eating. 

Several people that had rode him before had declared him ugly and lazy. Poor boy was just hungry and under nourished. One of those girls couldn't believe he was the same horse she said she didn't want to ride because of him being ugly and a dead head! 

My boy is still pretty eager to eat - he hasn't forgot that not too long again he didn't know where his next meal was coming from!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Poor fellow - we kept him in the covered arena for the first week with a basket of free choice hay. I think he fell madly in love with Lee Ann, the barn manager. She made sure his basket was constantly filled and omg he just kept eating and eating.
> 
> Several people that had rode him before had declared him ugly and lazy. Poor boy was just hungry and under nourished. One of those girls couldn't believe he was the same horse she said she didn't want to ride because of him being ugly and a dead head!
> 
> My boy is still pretty eager to eat - he hasn't forgot that not too long again he didn't know where his next meal was coming from!


What?? Someone called him ugly & lazy?? Grrrrrrrrr. He was never ugly or lazy, I would believe no energy, but who could ever call him ugly? I hope you set those pea-brains straight...


----------



## QOS

LOL Naaaa....they were the ones now telling me how pretty he is. Bisc didn't have shine to his hair for almost a year and his coat was so thick the first winter because he had no body fat at all. He looked like a polar bear. 

His sire is actually a champion halter horse and many of his siblings are in the show ring racking up points. Bisc has a small roach back so he wouldn't've been a halter winner but he comes from really good stock and now his bloodlines show. So glad I bought him. He still can't lope steady but we will work on that...so he isn't perfect but not many horses are!


----------



## Cacowgirl

He is certainly doing a LOT better! I have a bit of the opposite problem-trying to get my (quite obese) donkey looking more normal. Thankfully, the horse was at a good weight. Overfeeding can be a big problem also.


----------



## Celeste

Biscuit looks sooooooooooo much better. A little TLC and a lot of groceries make all the difference.


----------



## QOS

He does look a lot better but it did take a while to put shine on him. Obesity is a problem too but it certainly wasn't Biscuit's. He had never had his feet done on a regular basis and that took a while to teach him that. He was extremely head shy for a very long time. Every time I took his bridle off he nearly had a cow - he is still not totally over that. I drop his bit set first and then take the bridle off. If I try to take it off both at the same time like a regular bridle he gets upset. He used to toss his head all over the place when asked to slow down, speed up, stop, etc. Now he rarely does that as in almost never. He used to be a total nose to tail pony and that took quiet a while to stop him from that too. That is what his former owner had wanted him to do and he was just doing what he had always done. LOL he has come a long way in 3 years and still has a long way to go but we are having fun getting there!


----------



## Celeste

I have been seeing some horses in a pasture not too far from us. I drove over and introduced myself to the owner. It turns out that she hasn't been riding much lately just because she doesn't have anybody to ride with. I hope that she will be a new riding buddy!


----------



## greentree

A 'little OT, but I had a most interesting evening.... went to a saddlebred show. An acquaintance bought a horse for their daughter, and we went to watch her show. The horse is gorgeous, and she is such a pretty rider. We followed them back to the barn after her first class, she placed well, but the horse was MOTORING around the ring. Most of the others were on school type horses, and she really outclassed them. Her father mentioned that her horse looked like he was on drugs, standing there in the cross-ties of the stall, and when my DH kind of laughed, he told him, yeah they don't hide it, they just go down the stall row shooting them up.....EGADS....she rode a MUCH slower horse in her second class later in the evening, so they must have given him some more. 

I love saddle horses, and saddleseat, but THIS?? no.


----------



## QOS

Celeste that is wonderful! Hope you and she will have many happy trails!!!

Greentree - that is just wrong. Gaaaa...isn't that what training is supposed to do for horses/riders? So many people do this now it is de rigueur which is a shame. 

Biscuit and I got out for a ride yesterday. I had to be smarter than my horse. He refused to come into the little corral yesterday and when I walked out to the pasture he walked away from me. :evil: I went to the barn, got the Gator and went down there with the feed wagon. I was pouring out buckets of feed and he came into the corral - I shut the gate.:twisted: He tried to evade me twice but finally let me put the halter on him. 

It was mushy out there it has rained so much. Biscuit hates mushy ground and acts like he is dying to walk across it. OMG I still can't walk good and I could have walked faster than Biscuit and Elan yesterday. We did come up on a huge crane that the horses were a little uneasy about but we finally got them to go around. We rode about 6.3 miles down the bayou. Going to the beach next week so we aren't in mushy ground.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Took Oreo and Flicka up to Oculmulgee National Forest. I also call it 1099 (the state portion). Met my friend Becca up there. We both brought extra horses and 2 students from the college I work at came to ride. We went 8.5 miles. My horses are worn out, I am worn out. We went down one hill that the horses had to sit on there butts. The weather was great, and the fall colors were great. Now to the pictures.

I like all the contrast of colors in this one.










The other 2 girls ahead of it.









Lunch spot on the river.









The sun coming thru the trees, highlighting the colors









My total for the year is now 104.8.

Next weekend we are riding at Watson Mill Bridge State Park and camping.

Oh, Celeste, the pad still rubbed but probably because I had the wool blanket underneath. He didn't pee at all on the trail which is highly unusual. I am ordering one right now.


----------



## Celeste

Was his back as sore as it has been? I hadn't even thought about the peeing being due to back pain but I bet that is it.


----------



## Oreos Girl

He still had a rub spot, not as bad though. But he had 3 weeks to heal.


----------



## jamesqf

Another... um, shall I say interesting, since this is a PG forum?... day with the new horse and the sadistic women I ride with. It's cold and windy, so the horse is pretty excited to start with. Then we get all tacked up, and then have to stand around about 15 minutes while the women adjust things, yell at the dogs, and I don't know what all, which gets Nova pretty impatient ("What are we standing around for? I wanna GO!"), so I have jigging and some half-hearted attempts at bucking to deal with for the first mile. But eventually she settles down, and I think we're going to have a nice ride ahead. Shows you what I get for thinking.

The dirt road we're on zigs and zags gently down the side of a mountain for about 4-5 miles. So we get to the bottom, and I figure we'll have a nice ride back up the way we came. But no. Sadistic woman #1 says "Let's take the shortcut road* back up", and sadistic woman #2 says "Sure, let's go". So we start walking up this steep track, and I'm ok with that. Then they decide they're going to trot, and I can sorta manage that. Except I notice that they're pulling away from me, and I tell Nova "OK, trot a little faster now". But she thinks I meant "canter", and I'm holding on for dear life when she says "Whee! I'll show those guys. I'm gonna GALLOP the rest of the way up."

Well, one of us enjoyed that, and she was very well-behaved the rest of the way back to the trailers.


*"Road" here being an euphemisim for "About 20 years ago some logger bladed a track, and it isn't completely overgrown yet."


----------



## QOS

Dang James...sounds like you had a fun day!


----------



## Celeste

James, did you stay on? If so, you had fun. You'll figure that out when your heart rate comes back down to normal.


----------



## QOS

Didn't ride yesterday but Biscuit helped me straighten up the tack closet of the Brenderup. Wish I had had water and some cleaners down there - I could have actually cleaned something instead of just straightening it up!! 
Biscuit was only mildly curious about this!


----------



## jamesqf

Celeste said:


> James, did you stay on? If so, you had fun. You'll figure that out when your heart rate comes back down to normal.


Well, maybe I could get to enjoy it, in a few years when I finally learn how to do it properly. I might even have enjoyed it on Ellie, because I knew and trusted her. But this was the new horse, young and not much trail experience, who my friend (sadistic woman #2) said we should bring along slowly (Yeah, right: we see how long that idea lasted ), and only the second time I'd done a whole ride on her without a lead rope.

But I have to say that Nova did pretty good, despite the screaming human on her back. Yes, I did manage to stay on, I think because I was so busy trying to find the brakes that I didn't have time to fall off


----------



## Celeste

James, it sounds like you did a great job. I also would have screamed. I think that you might want to find somebody else to ride with; somebody that understands about the dangers of green horses on the trail.


----------



## greentree

Denise, he would be more helpful if there were a wedding cake in there! 

James, sounds like fun to me, but DH would agree with you!

Nancy


----------



## Oreos Girl

Kinda like me going "Oh S**t" the other day when Oreo started trotting the last part of the downhill. I wasn't sure exactly what position to take and wasn't real happy, but I survived. My friends thought something serious had happened because I ended up yelling it louder than I meant to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, Biscuit looks like he's deciding how to fold that back up! I love a helpful horse  

Cool to see ur tack closet, it is small, but bigger than mine 'cause my Brenderup doesn't have tack storage in it! I really wanted the Baron or the Royal when I bought it, but I couldn't get financing for the bigger models. 

James, next time put those sadists on the new horse...and let loose with a YeeHaw as you charge past...Nova may go loopy, but you'll be safe :wink:


----------



## BlooBabe

james, if the screaming human didn't cause her to dump you I think you've got a good on on you're hands. Though I do like AnitaAnne's idea.

I thought about riding but my tack trunks caught my eye so I figured I'd give them a good look through. I found 7 different reins that didn't match each other or any of my bridles and were never mine but no one knows where they came from. I also found a cooler, quarter sheet, and stable sheet that no one has ever seen before. It's amazing what sort of breeding happens in these boxes. I wish Bloo and Pretty Boy would have helped me clean those out. 
And a few pictures from the first trail with Tribble.


----------



## QOS

OMG those pictures are GORGEOUS!!!! Yep, James if they don't freak out with screaming like crazy they are a good one. Hahahah Biscuit has had me screaming and flinging around when that spider landed on me. OMG Biscuit was a saint. I am sure he told Elan his owner was a little challenged 

Anita, the tack closet is really made for English saddles and putting two western saddles in it is a challenge. I am going to go through my tack bag and put duplicate brushes in the trailer and not take the tack bag any longer. It is just too crowded in there. I have 2 sets of hoof boots, extra bridle, zip ties, powder for me, little bit of baling twine in case of something (LOL don't know what that would be!) vet wrap and a bucket of treats for the horses. I threw out a big fanny pack backpack kinda thing, all kinds of balms, some trash I forgot to throw away.  I need to tighten up the trailer and only haul what I will actually need. It is little in that closet!


----------



## BlooBabe

No duct tape in there? I never go anywhere on horseback without it. Normally I just wear it on my wrist though so it doesn't get forgotten.


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> James, next time put those sadists on the new horse...and let loose with a YeeHaw as you charge past...Nova may go loopy, but you'll be safe :wink:


That idea has come up. SW#2 is my always riding partner, and has been making noises about how she should ride Nova, while I ride her horse - the one she raised from a two year old, and has never, ever let anyone else ride except me, and then only for a few minutes. 

SW#1 often rides with us, but I couldn't swap horses with her. She's a skinny little thing, and rides an Arab that's about 14 hands. I'd squash the poor little guy :-(

Honestly, though, I'm thinking that Nova isn't anywhere near as green as her previous owner implied she was. Other than the bit of edginess when we start, she's handled everything just fine. What problems there have been are on my side, e.g. not knowing how to properly ask her for a faster trot rather than canter/gallop, or expecting a hop across a stream and getting a rocket-boosted jump instead.


----------



## QOS

I think there is duct tape on the inside up on the shelf above the tack closet....I am going to check to make sure. I generally have it there to tape the plastic around the AC when we camp!


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I haven't been more active here. I have a lady coming this evening to put the deposit on the three horses I have on the market. Her and her cousin are getting them to train for their kids and I agreed to the sale after seeing the kids interact with the horses. It looked like a perfect match on each one and I couldn't believe how well the horses did with the kid that picked each one. Even Boo acted as if he wanted to leave with the girl who wants him. 

This will get me down to a herd of three and should allow me more time to ride than spent on keeping up so many. They are coming to pick the horses up on Sunday so I have the vet coming out to pull a coggins on Sugar who is the only one without. The farrier is suppose to be here Friday so that should cover everything. Oh, I'm having the vet go ahead and pull coggins on two of the horses I'm keeping since Trusty's is still good til the spring. Half of what I'm making off the sale is going to farrier and vet visit, but I feel it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Roadyy

Update: farrier will be at the house at 1:30 today and they are getting the horses on Saturday evening. Vet was unable to reschedule other appointments to squeeze me in so I made a deal with the buyer. Was selling her a saddle to go with the horses and offered it for the cost of them getting the coggins and vaccines. She took that offer as they plan to get all three updated together so they can keep up with it easier. They will haul them to the vet we use when major medical issues arise and have him pull coggins and do the vaccines so it worked out well. She invited us to the birthday party on Sunday afternoon to see the faces on the kids and the grounds where the horses will now call home.

I offered to come out occasionally to help her work with the horses on being ready for the kids to ride. She has more time to spend daily with them on ground work that I don't have and that will be a huge benefit. I expressed my desire to ride Jems atleast once before she leaves and she says I am welcome to ride her any time since I have offered so much to help with this sale. I'm happy.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, I am impressed that you can sell horses! I need to get rid of some, if you hear of anyone else looking.....A 15 yo Clydesdale mare, rides and drives, packs a large non-rider man on trails, a 5 yo Paint mare, short but very stocky, green broke, a 6 yo grey Arab mare, green-broke, and a 5 yo TWH mare, sweet, pretty, nice gait, good on trails.

My duct tape in the trailer always turned into a sticky glob in Texas! Vetwrap, too. 

I've been spending a LOT of time in the saddle lately, even if I don't get a bunch of miles in. The horses are in pretty good shape, but I need to get my joints back into the groove! I was taking Ibuprofen every night, and had to quit because I think it was burning a whole in my stomach, so I am drug-free now, lol, but may have to put bourbon in my water bottle!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I will surely keep my ear to the halter and send them to this group for a horse. I think there are a couple of people on this thread that have or had horses looking for new homes. 

Is there somewhere I can look at the horses online? No, I'm not looking to replace those I am rehoming. ;-}

I have this week booked for activities and hope to finish it out with the local rodeo Friday and Saturday night. Then start next week off with a meeting on Monday and Tuesday having a diesel mechanic from work come take a peek at my dually to see if he can figure out what it needs to run again. Wednesday is when I hope to start riding the horses around in the pasture to slowly work them back up one at a time. I want to ride one each evening for a couple weeks then start having my wife or daughter ride one of the others while I pony the last one around the pastures. Then by the end of winter I can start getting the family out for family trail rides. I know if we get serious then I'll have to trade the 2 horse trailer I have now and find a 3 horse slant load. If they do get involved then I'll get one with living quarters and do weekend trail rides once a month so we can combine camping and riding. I know my wife's back will never make it for tent camping. lol


----------



## QOS

Dang, Roadyy, you need to call my husband and light a fire under his tail and tell him I need a living quarters horse trailer like YESTERDAY. 

My cousin is going up to Mineola, Texas to ride next weekend and I sure wish I could go. Several riding buddies are going but there isn't cabins for rent up there. I don't know if I could go because of mom. OMG she fell awhile ago going to the restroom when she stooped over to pick a quarter up off the floor. I don't know if my little great nephew dropped it or what. I nearly had a stroke because I couldn't pick her up. Thank God my nephew was here and he was able to pick her up. 

Ok..back to horses...my brains are just fried and a weekend ride would be fabulous. I washed Biscuit's biothane in the dishwasher last night and it looks brand new. LOL I hung it on the side of the Brenderup today when I went out there and he refused to come in at first. He is way to smart for his own freaking good. 

My barn manager riding buddy is entering an endurance ride this weekend and our other barn buddy is crewing for her. So thrilled for her and wish I could go. She is considering the 50 miler - y'all wish her luck. Her mare looks almost just like Dreams - Dawn's mare.


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> I washed Biscuit's biothane in the dishwasher last night and it looks brand new.


If I get some biothane tack and wash it (or anything else horsey) in the dishwasher, I will have to wait until I am sure that DH won't be home to find out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats Roadyy on your recent sales; it sounds like the horses will have their own special person to love on, thats the best anyone can have. 

Please include Drambiue on the "needing new homes" list Greentree started, for now just as a companion horse or pet. He may improve on nice level ground and controlled environment where he won't keep re-injuring his back, but I have no plans to re-home him as a riding horse. 

My two days off have been totally non-horsey darnit. We had a long power outage when I was napping the other day and it finished off my 18 yr young fridge, darnit. Parts had been slowly dying off...first the door ice, then the water, now half the freezer...so I spent yesterday shpping for a new one, throwing out food and this morning giving the poor thing a final cleaning. My new one is supposed to arrive before noon, sure hope they make it, cause we are down to can goods & Hallloween candy to eat right now. 

I thought about getting one of those fancy stainless steel french door ones, but couldn't justify paying so much money! I told my son I wouldn't think twice about paying that for a horse, but for a fridge? No way! 

Happy trails y'all - it's a working weekend for me - seems like I am scheduled all the holiday weekends this year, darnit. 

I'm off to bed until the truck arrives...zzzzzzzz


----------



## Roux

James it sounds like SW 1 and 2 are a riot!! 

Celeste- I sneak my horse stuff into the dishwasher and washing machine when my husband isn't looking too haha! He would freak. 

I am finishing up my third semester at law school so I am so swamped with papers and studying for finals and then the daylight I haven't been able to ride as much. 

Last night I rode in the DARK!! Ok so I know that is not a big deal to a lot of people but I haven't done it in a long time. Roux was definitely nervous about if we only went for about an hour. It was fun though. I think I might get a headlight and do more in the evening if I don't freeze to death. Hopefully I can get a few miles in today after class 

Ps Biscuit looks great! What a transformation 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I used to love riding my app/arab mare at night as she looked so beautiful in the moon light and turned heads everywhere we went. I was lucky enough to see my wife ride her once in the moonlight and was in such awe at their beauty. 

I have only rode after dark twice with the horses I have now, but with the time change will be doing a good bit starting off in light and ending in the dark. Most of it will be pasture riding and may last until the evenings stay light longer.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, my momma didn't raise no fool :shock: :lol:

Barry was sound asleep when the bridle went into an empty dishwasher!!! Hahaha and I removed it as soon as it was done. He may or may not have had a cow but I wasn't interested in finding out :wink:

Amy, so sorry about Drambiue. I hope you find a nice little home for him. Before I got Biscuit I brought Butterbean home. He had originally been owned by the lady I got Red from. I was trail riding with her when he started to limp. We thought it was really nothing but she gave him to my cousin and Butterbean spent 9 months in a pasture not taking a wrong step. I took him up to Ebenezer and rode him for 2 days. Horse was gentle as a kitten and had a good handle on him. I brought him home as free. Vetted him out with shots, teeth, the whole nine yards. He was lame 2 days later. I hauled him to the vet, vet said there was something wrong and he would be fine for light riding IF I kept 4 shoes on him. I hauled him back to cousin immediately which really annoyed my cousin I believe. He said he wasn't limping. I said no, as long as he isn't carrying someone for miles over hills and going through creeks. Now Butterbean lives in a pasture as a pasture pet but gets rode every now and then by this fellows grandchildren. Basically getting led around and he is fine. I was very sorry not to be able to keep Butterbean because he really was a fantastic horse but I couldn't afford his 4 shoes and having him go lame after every ride.

Roaddy, you are such a romantic guy!!! Such a sweet thing to say about your wife !:clap: You are just a darling!


----------



## Celeste

I rode with Pam today. She is our neighbor that I just met recently. She rode my daughter's horse Shadow and I rode The Princess. We rode *3.7* miles. I was really surprised at how pleasant The Princess was. She was a lady. I hope that we are starting a pattern here….

*Total 109.9*


----------



## QOS

Glad you were able to ride with the new neighbor!!!

I told Barry about the bridle in the dishwasher while we were eating out this evening!!!:twisted: :lol: He was absolutely incredulous. I am still laughing over it. I told him to suck up...but that I would run the dishwasher empty once if that would make him feel better. :twisted:

I rasped Biscuit's feet this evening. Dang, he stepped on me trying to avoid Sarge being a toot. Ugh. Thank goodness it was a glancing blow but I now am sporting a bruise on my left foot. 

My Barn manager asked me yesterday if I was pleased with the farrier that comes to the barn and had done Sarge 2 weeks ago. I told her no. I like this young man but as I told her other than shaping up his feet that were long he didn't do a good job on my boy's hooves. They were left long and with a flare on his back right hoof. I was thrilled to hear that she has found a barefoot trimmer that is going to start coming out to the barn! I mostly do my own horses but sometimes need help like I have had to a few times this year due to my back issue. Can't wait to meet him and learn from him. I would be more than willing to pay him to instruct me as I do their hooves!

Biscuit's very clean Bridle









Biscuit gets a manicure








Biscuit's feet later slipped into the ditch. :lol: He looked a little surprised but didn't freak out.


----------



## Roux

*Llama Drama!!*

OMG why does any one need 7 llamas!!! And why is Roux so petrified of them! Any other horses scared to death of llamas? Well.... they might be alpacas... I am not a camelid expert. Every since they charged the fence (out of curiosity or maybe aggression - I am not sure they are hard to read) Roux HATES going down that trail. The fastest way to get to the best trail is right by the llamas of doom. And Roux was terrified the entire way, that is, until we made it past and then he was good the rest of of our ride. Well not including when the ducks flew out at us, that can be pretty scary for a little pony too!! 

1 hour and 30 min and 6.31 miles

For a total of 64.34 miles!!

Pic from today:


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, I know I said I wasn't going to replace the 3 I'm selling, but by God, I couldn't resist. My wife, little Jessa, and I went to the rodeo last night and I ran across the most amazing mount ever. He is so amazing and takes care of whoever is on him better than anything I've ever seen. I climbed on his back and he acted like I was a feather sitting there. Sure footed, big boned and broad are superficial things I used to describe this gentle giant. Oh, pics right, gotta have pics of this amazing ride don't I? Ok ok here ya go...


Here is little Jessa riding him









Here he is with me atop him as if no one was in the saddle.










I'm just not sure how the three remaining horses are going to act.. Wonder where he will fit in the herd and how long it will take to get acclimated. :lol:


----------



## QOS

Talk about Drama Llamas!!!! I have never encountered llamas but I have heard that most horses are pretty unsettled by them.

Since they are close to your trails that is a wonderful training opportunity. You may want to get off of him and walk him up to where they are and let him get used to them so they no longer freak him out. I like llamas and alpacas. They are so cute!!!

Roaddy, that is a big ol' boy!!! He is a cutie but you can't go down tight or narrow trails with that fellow - he needs a home on the range kinda deal!


----------



## greentree

My friend washed her biothane harness in her washing machine, and I used to ask her WHAT she was going to tell the repair man when a piece got hung up!!!!!! She is single........BWAHAHA!

Roadyy, you better make sure that new horse fits in your gates! Darling pictures!

Celeste, I am so glad the new riding neighbor worked out and y'all had a good time! 

I am so sorry about Drambuie! You might try some therapeutic riding centers as a place for him, since they don't get a TON of excercise.

I rode Spirit yesterday for about 45 minutes up on the trails, mostly to flush out the deer so my neighbor won't have anything to shoot at, haha. Mary rode JR the Mennonite Morgan bareback with me. We were going to drive Tootsie down the road, but there was TOO much target practice going on, and I let it get a bit late, so I stayed on the place. I HATE meeting the school bus head-on, in a curve, on a hill, on a road that is not-quite-2-lane!!! 

I wish I could go to Mammoth Cave and ride this weekend, but diesel needs to come down a bit here first. Right now, everything I go to spend gets converted to bales of hay....Tank of fuel for truck=27 bales of hay. Dinner out= 10 bales. Bottle of wine= priceless!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I was thinking a big ole boy like him could make the paths wider for the other riders behind us.


I have been seeing Alpacas for sale all over CL lately and thought about it for a few seconds then remembered I know know nothing about them and if I can't ride them then I don't need them in my pasture. lol


I forgot to mention I talked to my trainer friend about Drambuie and she said the only person she knows suitable for him is full up at the moment. 

I will mention greentree's horses to the lady that is buying mine to see if she has anyone she knows that may be interested.


BTW, did I miss a link to see pics of the horses, greentree?


----------



## Celeste

My friend Pam came over again today. Donna and her student also came. We rode 5.4 miles. There were tons of pickup trucks, 4-wheelers, and those little mini-car things the deer-hunters love. I rode the Princess. She went psycho a few times, but she never got totally out of control. She was just really excited because she had never met these horses before. Pam should have shoes on her own horse by next weekend. I think that we will have more fun then, because my old horse that she has ridden the last few days is painfully lazy. She is almost 27 years old, so we felt like we should cut her a little slack. The Princess seemed be a lot less of a "smarty pants" by the time we got back. She didn't scare me even when she got crazy. I don't know whether it is because she was not as bad, or if it could just be that this new blood pressure medicine that I am taking has a calming effect.........

*115.3 total*


----------



## Roux

I think llamas and alpacas are in vogue right now as pets. The first time the llamas were at the fence I let Roux compose himself and then prompted him forward. He took three stunted steps and then froze. Head up and snorting. Then he had a full blown panic attack. He started shivering and breathing really hard. I knew he was setting himself up for an explosion so when he did I was ready. He then did a mini rear / pirouette and shot back a few steps the way we came. Well at that point I figured why push it (I was alone and it was at the end of our ride) so I got off and led him to the fence. I then stayed there with him until he settled down and then when he was calm enough I rode him back and forth by the llamas until I felt that he had got the point that despite the fact they looked like horse eating aliens they were relatively harmless. 
Even with doing this he still has horse PTSD about walking by that fence even though the llamas haven't been at the fence line that close since. I looked it up on line and I think that un-cut male llamas smell like stallions because their hormone composition is so similar. I know that Roux can get pretty upset by stallions so I am chalking it up to hormones. 

I love the parade steer pics! What a beauty!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roadyy said:


> Ok, I know I said I wasn't going to replace the 3 I'm selling, but by God, I couldn't resist. My wife, little Jessa, and I went to the rodeo last night and I ran across the most amazing mount ever. He is so amazing and takes care of whoever is on him better than anything I've ever seen. I climbed on his back and he acted like I was a feather sitting there. Sure footed, big boned and broad are superficial things I used to describe this gentle giant. Oh, pics right, gotta have pics of this amazing ride don't I? Ok ok here ya go...
> 
> 
> Here is little Jessa riding him
> 
> View attachment 315273
> 
> 
> Here he is with me atop him as if no one was in the saddle.
> 
> View attachment 315281
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure how the three remaining horses are going to act.. Wonder where he will fit in the herd and how long it will take to get acclimated. :lol:


Hahaha this is awesome! You gave me a good laugh :lol:

I just got back from the Equine Affair in Springfield, MA. It was a fun weekend watching clinics, demos, and shopping till we dropped (for the horses of course). My friend Rachel also came to ride Selena and help me practice some things we've been working on. Here's Selena decked out in her Western attire practicing some Western Pleasure and lateral movements. 















And here is little Miss Vee growing up fast as ever! Poor girl is losing all her baby fuzz!


----------



## Oreos Girl

My friend and I went up to Watson Mill Bridge State Park this weekend with one of my friends. It was kinda cool the first night as it got down into the low 30's. We were slow moving on Sat. morning because the cold. Got out on the trail by 1 pm. It was definitely hunting season outside the park. Guns going off everywhere. All the deer were hanging out in the park. We probably saw 10 deer, 2 of which were bucks.

The trails are great, well taken care of. No ducking under low branches, no stepping over logs. I will say one thing. Worst bathroom facilities ever. There is one toilet and sink in one room for the entire camp and 3 cabins. It was heated. There was also one shower that was not heated.

Trails and horse ears.









Got lost which is something that seems to happen to the two of us a lot. Wondered on to private property by accident. This the road.










Getting lost let us see this pretty farm.









One thing we saw lots of were deer.









We did 9.9 miles the first day, I was skirming in my saddle by the time we got back. And did 4.6 miles today. Total for the year is 119.3. Unfortunately, this was probably my last ride until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Forgot to add, we could drop Oreo if the middle of no where and he would find the trailer. We were riding a trail today that we didn't ride yesterday. Come to what looks like it could be a trail but there were no markers. Oreo was convinced it was the way to go. The trail was much rougher (obviously not really a trail), but it was clear to see which way it when (like it was an old trail or old road). Sure enough we come out onto one of the main trails and he cut several miles off our trip today.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Total for the year is 119.3. Unfortunately, this was probably my last ride until after Thanksgiving.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. You can haul over and ride with me tomorrow.


----------



## jamesqf

Out for another couple of hours with Nova and SW2 today (SW1 had to work), mostly on a road that winds through fairly level forest and meadow (no mad charges up the side of the mountain, IOW). We were going to work on Nova trotting & cantering on command, not when the other horse does it. Wandered through a bit of woods on a cow path, over small fallen trees & things, then walk/trot/walk on command. Even got down into a small ravine to drink from a creek. 

Things were going so well that we decided it was time to work on cantering. And that went well at first, until I realized that the girth wasn't as tight as it should be, and the saddle's slipping around. "Oops!" I said. "Better stop and fix it." 

Turns out Nova really likes cantering so much that she's not going to stop. And indeed, is going to add a bit of crow-hopping to the canter by way of protest, which I didn't actually realize a horse could do. Anyway, I came off, did a nice tuck & roll and came up on my feet to see Nova giving me this really disgusted look, as if to say "So TELL me when you want to do circus tricks, ok?"


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. You can haul over and ride with me tomorrow.


 
Okay, now I'm jealous.....I NEVER get an invite from Celeste! LOL.:lol:


----------



## Celeste

gunslinger said:


> Okay, now I'm jealous.....I NEVER get an invite from Celeste! LOL.:lol:


You are officially invited. You and your wife should load up and haul down here. It is most likely close to 200 miles and I doubt that the ride is as glamorous as the rides you do in the mountains. But you are invited. One thing is that I can pretty much guarantee that you won't be attacked by bears. 4-wheelers and pickup trucks are the closest thing you will see. 

Oreo's Girl had to work today. :-(



I took The Princess for a little 1.2 mile solo ride. (DH really didn't want me wading deep into the deer hunters alone, so I kept it short to keep peace in the family.) She was hesitant to go past scary things, but she did. She spooked a few times. For most of the ride, she was quiet and walked on a loose rein. She jumped a little bit when we turned to go down the steep hill heading back to the house, but she calmed right down. I think that she is going to finally be a good girl.

*116.5 total
*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Went over to NJ this weekend for the Mustang Memorial (full thread here). New camp and new trails were great fun, though no lack of the sand and pine trees the area is famous for.

Rode with my DH and a good friend on her young horse, who had his big boy pants on for the majority of the day.


























2013 mileage
...
10/05/13 george 51.35 miles 7.9 mph 789.14 total miles
10/06/13 justice 30.31 miles 6.9 mph 819.45 total miles
10/24/13 tuesday 2.03 miles 3.7 mph 821.48 total miles
10/25/13 tuesday 49.53 miles 6.1 mph 871.01 total miles
10/26/13 shiloh 30.03 miles 7.8 mph 901.04 total miles
11/09/13 george 49.44 miles 9.2 mph 950.48 total miles


----------



## AnnaHalford

Look at all those greys!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnnaHalford said:


> Look at all those greys!


And if the same picture had been taken at the end of the ride, the comment would be "look at all that filth!" :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

phantomhorse13 said:


> And if the same picture had been taken at the end of the ride, the comment would be "look at all that filth!" :lol:


You didn't tell us how you and DH did in the race other than finishing,lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> You didn't tell us how you and DH did in the race other than finishing,lol.


Not sure what the final placing was, honestly. My guess is early 30s (out of about 65 starters). This race is notorious for people setting land-speed records even without it being an FEI event (it's a flat, non-technical course over sand, with winning times often under 4 hours), so a top placing wasn't even on our radar. 

We used this ride as a training ride for the 100 we hope to do Thanksgiving weekend, which is also over sandy terrain. We wanted to ride this 50 in a time of 5.5-6 hrs. According to my Garmin, we did it in 5:28. Here's hoping the 100 goes as well!


----------



## QOS

Dawn that is amazing. so wish I could go. My barn manager ran a 50 miler this past weekend in 10 hours. She was thrilled to pieces as this was her first 50 and her 3 race to finish. Legato did a great job. Also in that ride was Aziza. Aziza was foaled right after I moved my horse to the ranch about 4.5 years ago so i have know her since she was about 5 hours old.

The last time I saw her she looked like a baby. It was a bout 2.5 months ago. She was taken to Darolyn Butler's endurance barn and was racking up miles in training. She ran her 1st 25 miler this past weekend and OMG I didn't recognize pictures of her. She looked like a full grown mare instead of a young filly - she had really muscled up. She came in around the middle of the pack and she did well. We are all so proud of her!! 

Biscuit and I made a 7.7 mile ride Sunday. He was a patootie about letting me catch him. Had to go back to the barn, get the feed wagon Gator and then I was able to corral him and no problem after that. He was terrific on the ride. We saw 2 little pigs out in the back when they ran right across our path. 

He wanted to eat lunch with me and Kellie and was all up in my Kool Aid but he did find that Pimento and Cheese was not a good flavor for him. :lol:

I went yesterday to try to catch him. I was going to either ride or just groom him. No can do on the catching. Sat out there for an hour. Tried to walk him down in the pasture. Sigh....had to go get the Gator and then he came in and I caught him with no problem. 

I spoke to the barn owner and told her all of the ways I had tried to retrain Biscuit as he didn't used to do this. I asked if I could put him in a much smaller paddock. She said yes so Biscuit is now in the old dog kennel where we used to soak their hooves. The kennel is now a chicken coop so Biscuit is a big chicken. It is much smaller - he could still canter a ways but not that far. He tried to evade me again but I was able to catch him and I put his halter on and took it off about 5 times. I think what I am going to do is use both pasture & paddock. I can catch him at feeding time and what I will do is catch him on Friday and put him in the paddock. I will turn him back out in to the pasture on Monday or Tuesday. 

I told my Barn Manager that Biscuit is pretty dang terrific 95% of the time. 5% of the time (when I want to catch him) he is a giant jerk but he never bucks, rears, kicks, bites, spooks, throws a fit, bolts under saddle. No horse is perfect and I will just have to work with Biscuit's idiosyncrasies. This could be the reason the trainer had him tied up all the time :wink:


----------



## Roux

When Biscut is being hard to catch have to tried sending him away? And then making him ask permission to come back to you? 

I tried this with a horse who was hard to catch and when he walked away I would chase him away. Then he would get really curious about why he wasn't allowed by me and he would come trotting right up. After a while he wasn't hard to catch anymore. 

I am sure you are working on it all ready just thought it might be an idea.


----------



## QOS

Roux I have tried that too. I think it is a game to Biscuit. Heck, I sat out there for an hour yesterday. He walked all the way to the other side and stood there. Ugh. I swear he has a 6th sense about when I am riding and when I am just coming out there to hug him up. Those days he comes to me immediately and I would have no trouble catching him. The days I want to ride it is like he actually knows that and refuses to come in. Ugh....He makes me crazy but instead of having a cow I will switch him back and forth and hopefully after a few months of catching him in the smaller paddock with transfer to the larger one. Once caught he couldn't be easier to handle!


----------



## Roux

He sounds like he is a real character!


----------



## Celeste

My horse used to be hard to catch. I feed her in a small paddock even if I don't close the door. She is so used to coming in there every day that she doesn't think anything of it. Now I can catch her easily. She knows that I can close the gate and she just really doesn't mind getting caught any more. She just likes to eat.


----------



## Roadyy

I whistle the sound like a horse whinny every time I go to through the gate to feed them and they come running. So I do it every time I go into the pasture whether its to groom or feed and they still come to me. I can walk out into the middle of one of the pastures and whistle and they come to me in the middle of the pasture. I like it that way as I can walk them to anywhere in the pasture including to the barn and release them to follow me around where ever I go. lol


----------



## Roux

I whistle every time I get to the gate also. And both horses come trotting up to me. I just whistle like I am calling a dog though. I haven't been able to mimic a horse's whinny but I know people who can!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roady that would be fabulous if you coulld find a placement for Drambuie! I have checked into the nearest therapeutic riding program, and most of the horses they get are sold to generate money to fund the program. Even the ones they actually use in the program are sold at the end of summer. I really don't like that the horses are sold (at auction I think) instead of living out their lives helping the handicapped. 

Dawn that Mustang ride looks fast! And fun too! I was thinking the same as Anna, what a lot of greys! Y'all look spectactular trotting/cantering down the trails. Lots of fun. 

I guess grey is a good color for visability especially at night, but yeah, hard to keep clean...

The little beagle mix stray that has been here left for her new home this morning, Jenny is sad but I am relieved to have one less mouth to feed. I sure hope it works out for them, if not maybe they'll try the old mixed taco girl...no-one seems to want an older doggie :-(

Keep all those pictures coming, I hope to be able to ride this weekend, keeping my fingers crossed that the girls don't get sick again...


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> I guess grey is a good color for visability especially at night, but yeah, hard to keep clean...


You know, maybe that's why some folks insist on calling them grey instead of white


----------



## QOS

LOL Biscuit will come at a run or trot to me most of the time. When he sees my red Rav4 coming down the ranch road he heads for the little corral and comes right in.

Unless.I.am.going.for.a.ride :evil: I swear that horse can tell! OMG it is so frustrating. I always manage to eventually catch him on those days but it is just freaking baloney. :-x Makes me want to drop kick him for a field goal.

I went this morning to take them to the vet for their rabies shots. Biscuit had already been fed and was standing at the gate for me. No problem putting his halter on. When I returned from the vet and turned him out. Went down to drop off Sarge and then stopped by the wash rack to talk to my barn buddies/employees. Passed out doughnuts to the ranch hands because they are darling folks  Biscuit could see me and the was trotting up and down the fence line. LOL I went back to see him and haltered him and led him around.

If he is in a smaller place he is no problem. Huge pasture he thinks he is playing ring around the Biscuit as a freaking game. UGH. But, I keep remembering his 95% perfect self :lol::rofl: and suck it up.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got to do a lot more riding than I expected. Got a call from my SIL asking if I was off work today and wanted to ride. We have been trying to get together to ride for months, so I was more than happy to stop house cleaning and saddle up George!

Got to explore some new-to-me trails that I hopefully will have more opportunity to get to know in the future. 
















































After returning home from that ride, I GOT ON DREAM FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE AUGUST!!!











:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


We are only allowed to walk for 25 minutes, so she was fairly disgusted but was a very good girl and only jigged a couple times. It was all I could do to keep myself calm, as I just wanted to shout and turn cartwheels.


2013 mileage
...
11/9/13 george 49.44 miles 9.2 mph 950.48 total miles
11/15/13 george 14.32 miles 4.2 mph 964.8 total miles
11/15/13 dream 1.45 miles 3.5 mph 966.25 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh Dawn! How fabulous you are able to ride Dream again! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Nice views on the new trails, looks very beautiful.


----------



## QOS

Dawn that is fantastic!!! Man!!! Look at all of those miles you have wracked up this year! I am pea green with envy!

I am pretty dang disgusted right now. I noticed some puckering on the right bottom side of my ramp on the Brenderup last week. OMG it is rotted there and the dang thing is only 4.5 years old :evil:

I called the place in Tomball, Texas that was the dealer to go to for repairs - no...don't repair anymore. Called the American rep for parts now and he could order me a ramp for $2000  but didn't have anyone that would repair it for me here locally.

I called my local RV place that has inspected it and oiled the brake lines. I hauled it over there and he will have to tear the entire ramp apart and rebuild it. It has little bubbles across the entire bottom of the ramp when it is in the up position. UGH. It is going to cost between $1,000 and $1,300 OMG this trailer cost a poop load and it has a rotted spot the size of a dinner plate. :-x He will be able to go it December 1st and should take 5 days at the most. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bummer on the trailer ramp Denise. What kind of material is your trailer made of? 

Mine is a 7 layer with wood on the outside, rubber on the inner layer (basically fancy plywood). I was leaving my trailer outside at one place I boarded, just cause it was so far away, but the sun/weather really did a number on that outer layer and it was splitting esp on the mostly sunny side. 

Anyway, I caught it before it went too deep and refinished the outside with a nice oil stain to try to moisturize the wood. It was somewhat successful, although the cracks are still there. Then I brought it home and put up a very tall carport for it! I haven't had to do anything else except replace tires & lights. 

When I bought it in '89 I was told by Simon that "They do better if kept under cover" and I always make sure it is cleaned out & under its carport after every ride since the weather damage. Hopefully your trailer only has cosmetic damage too. If not, I would think it would be fairly easy for someone to just use some plywood and some paint to fix the ramp.


----------



## phantomhorse13

That stinks about the trailer Denise! That seems very early for something to rot, but I guess all the heat and humidity down there must be really hard on wood. I hope the cost to get it fixed is less than anticipated.


----------



## greentree

Arrgggg, Denise, that is SO frustrating!!! I had a Keiffer Built that started growing mushrooms on the ramp. It was WAY out of warranty, but I took it to the dealer that was right across from where you went, (we bought it from him) and he got on KB and they replaced it at no charge!! I do not know what he said to them, but it worked.

Then he retired, and we bought the Featherlight from a different dealer. About a week out of warranty, the little door holdback pulled the skin off the door. Obviously a manufacturing defect, as they had just BARELY caught the skin in the channel. NOPE, no fix it. Not gonna do it. 

Nothing like a little Customer Service!!!!

Dawn, GREAT news!! Do you think he will be back for Spring rides?

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Dawn, GREAT news!! Do you think he will be back for Spring rides?


Right now, I am trying not to get too far ahead of myself.. but in theory, yes!! 

The shortened rehab process has her back to full turnout by the new year and return to full training by the end of jan. Normally we would start legging up about then.. so I hope to be able to start training like nothing had ever happened. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## QOS

It looks like plywood. I had understood that the ramp was made marine grade plywood. I told Barry that I wanted to get one of those hoop cover thingies. I want it covered. He said "it's a horse trailer Denise. It is made to be outside." 

I told him it may be a horse trailer but is my freaking horse trailer and my pride and joy - and my freedom to be able to haul my horse when I want to go somewhere without waiting on his truck (Like I wouldn't be freaking old waiting on that!) 

Unfortunately, Barry has been very ill this year and still is. Still don't know what is wrong with him other than he does have some ulcers (the doc said the other day after a procedure that it was indicative of crohns - um...yeah...we kinda have known that for years). If he wasn't he could do this but I didn't even ask him to. I need to find my manual to see how to take the ramp off. Geezzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Yep, Nancy, it was pretty frustrating yesterday. Was hoping ASAP could help but I think this place will be just fine and I won't have to haul 100 miles. They repair RV's everyday there so he is going to get the same skin they use on RV's.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, it may be a horse trailer, but it is a Brenderup Horse Trailer and needs protection, but only if you want it to last! I was totally bummer to learn that Simon had stopped importing the Brenderups to the US _three months_ before I was going to trade mine in for a Baron model to get the big tack area. I would hate to loose my Brenderup...

I had a steel stock trailer for 10 years before the Brenderup and left it outside without a problem, but we did have to replace the floor. Wood just doesn't last outside...

Maybe your DH would be ok with one of those trailer covers without the poles?? Although it would need to be dry as a bone before you covered it up...and I have no idea how you'd toss it over the top since they are so tall...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise you have a manual? 

My ex was on the phone with Simon for quite some time demanding a manual, Simon kept saying to just call and he would assist with any repairs - the manual won't help he says over & over..well...my ex eventually wore Simon down and he agreed to have a manual sent to us. So after about a month it arrives...all in Danish!! :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

So much for my big trail ride today. My new riding friend Pam brought her own horse today. She should have ridden my antique appaloosa. She led her horse up to my house. She mounted. The horse stood politely for a few seconds. Then she did a rodeo buck, and then almost flipped over backward. Pam fell and hurt herself. I don't think anything is broken, but her back is spasming. The horse ran home. Pam wouldn't let me take her to the hospital to get xrayed, but we called her boyfriend and he is most likely going to take her. 

I put the Not So Psycho Afterall Princess up, drove to her house, caught the witch, unsaddled her, and put her up. All persons everywhere forgive me for saying my horse is psycho. She is nervous, spirited, and a bit over reactive, but that horse is plain mean.


----------



## QOS

Amy, I think I have a booklet - I will have to look for it. Dang....I am just bummed over this - I didn't want to spend $1300 on a trailer that costs me with financing over $15,000. So with this repair I will be over $16,000 on this trailer. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

On the bright side I made my first solo ride today in the park. I went and pulled the Brenderup near Biscuit's new paddock. LOL he walked away from me and did a circle or tow but decided to give up on that...good Biscuit.

The woods are super wet and muddy - Biscuit is not a fan of mud and I had quiet a time getting him to enter at the trail head in the mud. We went to the left and we came upon a downed tree that hadn't fallen all the way down...couldn't go around it either - too thick of brush. So we went back, picked up another trail and came out near the Cattail Marsh entry. We only did 1.34 miles but it was a solo ride and that is all that counts!!


----------



## QOS

OMG Celeste...I wish I was close enough to come hug up Princess and give her some carrots, treats and anything else she wants. (perhaps marry The Biscuit because he is so darling?)

Wow - her horse sounds like it is genuinely nuts. I wonder how many times this horse has done that or something similar?

I hope that Pam is ok and nothing is injured. Keep us updated.


----------



## Celeste

She just called from the hospital and she has a couple of fractures in her back. That horse is evil. She rode it up here. Then as soon as she turned in the direction of her barn, the horse bolted down the road and threw her off on the road. It was totally unprovoked and the horse is supposed to be broke.


----------



## greentree

Geez, celeste, hope the evil horse didn't leave any evil spirits behind!!! You should burn some branches over the area or something....

Hope Pam will recover quickly!

I just got news that my friend back in Texas has stage 4 pancreatic cancer, and it has already moved to his liver. I don't want to put his name out there yet, but he is a horseperson of note, and I do not want to some to hear it from me.... but please pray! Thanks.

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, not a good day in the realm of health!

Celeste, so sorry to hear about your friend's injuries. But very glad your "psycho" princess behaved herself despite the rodeo.

Greentree, so sorry to hear about your friend's diagnosis. Prayers for him and his family and friends. The world doesn't have enough good horsepeople as it is, always terrible to lose one too soon.


----------



## Celeste

My horse just looked at that horse as if she had lost her mind. Being so buddy sour that she ditched the person that cared about her most likely got her a ticket to the sale barn.


----------



## QOS

Wow...so sorry that Pam was injured. I was so hoping it was just some bruises and lumps and bumps. How long has she had this idiot of a horse? 

Nancy, so sorry about your friend. My mom has that and it is so sad. It is a rough go and I will be praying for your friend and the family.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, I don't know if this will help, but I have enclosed an e-mail contact for Brenderup parts. 

Mountain Top Trailers Sales

[email protected]


----------



## QOS

Thanks Amy. I spoke to Andy the other day. He can order me a new ramp but it would cost approximately $2,000 by the time it is shipped here. :-x. 

He was shocked that one as new as mine had issues of rot. I swear I always get the crappy one of anything. If there was one freaking ramp out of the 900 a year they shipped to the US I guarantee I got that one. :evil:

I am going to take pictures of the ramp as they tear it apart and post it on my blog for anyone who might have the same problem. 

Still not a happy camper about my Brenderup but I am hoping it is better and stronger when they get through with it. As long as I can haul my Biscuit Man around safely I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry about Pam. Buddy sour issues are such a pain in the butt. I can't take Flicka anywhere with me if I am going to ride Oreo without her. Leave her behind, he is perfect.

Denise, sorry about your trailer. I had never heard of Brenderup until this forum. You should check to see if anyone else is having problems with ramp rot on your year trailer. I am surprised that Sundowner doesn't have a group lawsuit over their trailers with the bad steel frames.


----------



## gunslinger

QOS, I had the wood in my ramp replaced this summer as it had rotted out....I paid the local trailer shop $500 to do it.


----------



## greentree

You know, I think they used something besides plain plywood in the new KB ramp. It SEEMED way lighter, but the old one may have been wet a LONG time!! It has been 8 or so years, so my memory is a bit fuzzy. 

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> QOS, I had the wood in my ramp replaced this summer as it had rotted out....I paid the local trailer shop $500 to do it.


Yeah, sounds like a good plan. Many Brenderup owners replace the floor with wood, I would do what Gunslinger suggests, replace the material in the ramp with wood and paint or stain it.
U can get good traction by adding some tread or even wood strips.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Phewwww...finally caught up on this thread!! I've been gone for a bit, enjoyed all your pictures and stories about psycho women, horses, and everything in between.

Celeste-sorry about your friend Pam. I hope she recovers quickly and decides that the horse is not worth getting killed over. I had to let one go like that...after being launched into a wooden fence, flipped over on, dragged, and trampled twice I decided that my pride wasn't worth spending the rest of my life in a wheelchair :-( 

Vermont is getting colder and colder by the day, we had a low of 2 degrees a few nights ago, which is totally unacceptable :evil: 

Unfortunately Selena is still lame, despite our thoughts that her abscess had burst. She was getting better and we were slowly working our way back out on the trail. Now she's off again so I have both the Vet and Farrier coming out tomorrow to look at her and adjust her chiropractically depending on what we find. I'm hoping its just a difficult abscess that hasn't come out fully yet, but of course I'm worried sick that it could be something else more serious. 

On a more positive note, my little Vee baby is growing up so quick! She turned a month old last week and continues to shed all her baby fuzz. I can't help but continue to share her with you guys as she grows. She LOVES the outdoors and is very curious. I have no doubts that she will be an awesome trail horse in the years to come


----------



## AnitaAnne

EL6, so sorry to hear Selena is still having some problems, it seems odd to say, but I hope it is an abcess and comes out soon. Or something else easily treatable anyway...

However, your little Vee is the cutest little filly! She is such a looker! 
Beautiful

Thanks for sharing and keep those pictures coming!!!!

I too had a crazy mare that would do a huge spook-n-buck and dump me on a regular basis...she is the reason I got into Dressage, it was the only way I could ride her...completely away from other horses in a fence! 

She was an Appy/TB cross and quite crazy...on the trails she nearly killed me more than once; if another horse, even one she knew, rode up behind us at more than a shuffling walk, that mare would take off like she was shot out of a cannon and we would be barreling thru the woods as if the hounds of Bakersville were chasing us :shock: 

She didn't see or hear anything, and forget trying to stop her with anything as lame as a bit...oh no, the only thing that would stop her was another horse aimed straight at her head, then she would do the famous spook-n-buck and I would find myself bouncing along the ground by the reins until I remembered how to open my fingers and let go...

Fortunately (or maybe unfortunately???) She always managed to find her way home, or back to the trailer if we had trailered in. Once there, she would wait impatiently for my return, working herself into a panic at she trotted back and forth, head up & nostrils flaring, and absolutely refusing to let anyone catch her. Of course, as soon as I arrived, she would come at me in a dead gallop, nickering loudly the whole way. 

Idiot horse. 

I decided she was just too damaged to be ridden (she was abused at her previous home) so wound up a pretty decent broodmare before retiring to pasture.


----------



## QOS

What a cute baby!!! Love the pictures.

The ramp is going to be replaced with marine grade wood and covered with the RV skin. Hoping it lasts for years to come. I wish Barry was well enough to take care of this and save me some $$$!


----------



## Roux

*We Eloped!*

With everyone's troubles lately I thought I would post my good news! 

I just got the photos back from my wedding day, Oct. 11th. We kept it simple and just went to the courthouse with our two witnesses and then after went for a ride. We had a photographer come out so we could have some nice pictures to keep and that was that! Here is just a few I thought I would share (yes horse related.)


----------



## Oreos Girl

Nice pictures and congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## Zexious

Roux, many congratulations! I am so jealous... Beautiful pictures <3


----------



## phantomhorse13

congrats on the wedding!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats Roux!!! So glad to have some good news to celebrate. Love the after-wedding ride idea


----------



## Roux

Thanks so much everyone!! Roux was not impressed with the sound of the shutter so he is looking at the camera in every picture, with his big ol white head! Gus was a total ham and was showing off! It was really fun and I liked how they all turned out.


----------



## Celeste

Got news from the back specialist about Pam. She has two little back fractures, but they aren't broken in half or anything. The doc said that she should totally recover with about 5 weeks of rest. I don't know if her desire to ride will recover or not..........


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Celeste said:


> Got news from the back specialist about Pam. She has two little back fractures, but they aren't broken in half or anything. The doc said that she should totally recover with about 5 weeks of rest. I don't know if her desire to ride will recover or not..........


Glad to hear Pam is is "okay" and not completely broken. So unfortunate for her to have to go through that, or anyone for that matter. Maybe you could get her on a safe & sane packer for her next ride, someone's old pasture pony that would take good care of her. 

Had the farrier and vet out for Selena today. Farrier reassured me that her lameness was most likely caused by a festering abscess that is just having a hard time draining. We cut away some of her frog and I'm going to start her on a course of antibiotics tomorrow to help clear up any sort of infection she might have. So back to late night foot-soaking parties for me! :wink:

Later this afternoon the Vet came and did Selena's annual chiropractic adjustment. I had her done last February for her first time ever and she didn't know how to handle it. Since she was beaten and starved for a good period of her life she can get pretty scared with people rough handling her, so you can imagine her reaction when the vet tried to snap/push/pull her body around. Not exactly easy for her to process! However, today she knew exactly what was going on. Cocked a foot and grunted the whole time as the Vet adjusted her, and passed right out for a fat-mare cat-nap afterwards. She cracks me up. 

It's pretty sad that I get so much enjoyment out of paying hundreds of dollars to have my horse worked on, when I can't even get myself to make an chiro apt. for myself! I just keep bumping it down on the list of importance...after all, I'm saving up for a new saddle :lol:


----------



## QOS

Congratulations on that wedding! I love weddings!!:wink:

Celeste, I am glad Pam's injuries were not as severe as first suspected. I hope she heals quickly and y'all can go packing around together. 

Endurance Rider - hope the abscess clears up quickly. Ugh...my former horse had a abscess that was a PITA - lots of soaking, etc. 

I went to see Biscuit today and he just stood there so I could catch him. I took him up on the wash rack and cleaned out his hooves and brushed his mane. I just needed a little bit of attention from him. He makes me feel better after a less than fun weekend. 

Took Barry to the doctor and wow....Crohns is back on the table. Sigh....just want him to get better soon.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, Pam is definitely going to need a confidence builder if she decides to get back into riding. Hopefully she will since she knows you have that kind of horse for her to ride.


Denise, I am so sorry that Barry is not doing well. I don't know a whole lot about Crohns but a diagnosis of something at this point would make you feel better.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Got news from the back specialist about Pam. She has two little back fractures, but they aren't broken in half or anything. The doc said that she should totally recover with about 5 weeks of rest. I don't know if her desire to ride will recover or not..........


I'm glad she is going to recover without even needing surgery, and hopefully while lying around in bed she will remember the good times riding and be willing to ride again (just maybe on a different horse!):wink:


----------



## Celeste

I hope that Pam with trade that horse. I don't think she has much hope as a trail horse. She is better suited to rodeo bronc riders.


----------



## QOS

Oreo - Barry has had gastric issues since he was a teen and they said years ago it was Crohns. Then doctors said early this year it wasn't and now it is. :shock: Just want him to feel better. I want to go camping!


----------



## Roux

I did 11.86 miles today. I am up to 76.20 since Sept when I started counting! Today's ride was 2hrs and 52 min with an average speed of 4.1 mph and a max of 14.2. 

We practiced jumping on our ride and I set up my camera - quality isn't great but still fun! We also went across a new bridge today and had only one major spook. We also had a small water crossing which Roux did without a problem 










And an ear shot!


----------



## QOS

Love those pictures!!! It is supposed to rain here all weekend unfortunately. Dang...I will live vicariously through y'all's pictures!


----------



## Roadyy

I will have to live the same way. We are moving back to the city to a house and 5 acres, but its in the city so not like I can ride the neighborhood like I do here. 

We are lease purchasing this one so I don't have to worry about another owner not paying the note and letting the house foreclose under me like the last 2. 

I should be able to do a complete purchase on it by the end of next year and never worry about moving again for a very very very very long time. We will be moving between now and the end of the Thanksgiving day weekend. I will be 3 miles from work so that will allow me more time to work with the boys before dark and then when the days get longer I can be ready to haul out to the trails. 

The house is in need of some TLC and is why we were able to get such a great deal on the property. I'm hoping I can find a way to slowly fix up the house while allowing time to ride as well. This property is going to be easier to keep up than where we are leaving so that will be a huge plus.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got on Dream for another mosey today, between the showers. Weather is supposed to get cold and nasty (weatherman even mentioned the dreaded s-word :evil, so not sure if I will get to ride again this weekend.

Dream thought just walking was silly enough, but when I started asking her to back up for no apparent reason in a perfectly clear open field, I really think she thought I had lost it (part of the rehab protocol is backing up like 30 steps at a time :shock.











2013 mileage
...
10/25/13 tuesday 49.53 miles 6.1 mph 871.01 total miles 
10/26/13 shiloh 30.03 miles 7.8 mph 901.04 total miles
11/09/13 george 49.44 miles 9.2 mph 950.48 total miles
11/15/13 george 14.32 miles 4.2 mph 964.8 total miles
11/15/13 dream 1.45 miles 3.5 mph 966.25 total miles
11/22/13 dream 1.72 miles 3.5 mph 967.97 total miles


----------



## QOS

It isn't cold here today but it is supposed to be later this weekend with rain tomorrow. Ugh. So wish I could just go riding somewhere in the forest so I could see the fall leaves. 

Roaddy, glad you will be closer to work. That will give you more time. I wish we could move to place where I could have my boys in the backyard.  it is a dream that I hope I can make come true


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out early today for my barn time, as the weather was supposed to get worse and worse as the day wore on. It was a balmy 30, but sunny with a relatively light wind when I rode at 9 this morning. Dream was feeling mighty fine and was less than impressed at the walking pace, esp when we turned butt to the wind! :lol:











Then I worked with Gamer. DH is away and made me promise not to get on her without him being home, so we did ground work then went for a walk. Today we refreshed the joys of lunging and learned that things being dragged on the ground beside us while walking was _not_ actually the end of the world. :wink:











The weather has unfortunately been following the forecast, so if that continues I don't expect any more pony time this weekend (tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 28 with winds over 30mph and snow). I am not ready for winter!!! :hide:


2013 mileage
...
11/09/13 george 49.44 miles 9.2 mph 950.48 total miles
11/15/13 george 14.32 miles 4.2 mph 964.8 total miles
11/15/13 dream 1.45 miles 3.5 mph 966.25 total miles
11/22/13 dream 1.72 miles 3.5 mph 967.97 total miles
11/23/13 dream 1.44 miles 3.2 mph 969.41 total miles


----------



## Celeste

Yesterday I rode the giant distance of .9 miles. Better than nothing I guess. The issue on going farther is that the neighbors had some kind of heavy equipment that frightened the poor Princess half to death. I think that I will try a different direction tomorrow.

I should have plenty of riding time this week because I am off all week!! 

117.4 total


----------



## QOS

I noticed that we are now on page #200 and I haven't rode 200 miles. That is just freaking WRONG! 

Dawn, glad you go out! Lucky dog! I was making a wedding cake that I had issues with one tier. I delivered it and the issue was color - but after I got to the reception and saw everything else, my color situation was not a problem. I nailed the colors but lawdy miss claudy - they were gaudy!! 

Cake is over and I am hoping to ride tomorrow. I am sitting in the dang dark because some fricktard managed to get across a ditch up on the highway and upend the car on its side with the wheels to the pole side. Pole had transformers. Saw all of this going to see mom. On the way back a cherry picker had arrived to remove the car that was still on its side.  Was home about 30 minutes - boiling some pasta mind you and was plunged into darkness about 1 minute after pasta hit the water. Sitting here by candle light using my Hot Spot on the phone. I ate rather chewy pasta and still in the dark an hour later. 

Hope everyone gets out for a ride tomorrow! Woot!!


----------



## jamesqf

No ride this weekend :-( Horses just got their shoes pulled for winter today, and we've had several days of hard frost at night, so we're giving them a few days to get their feet used to it.


----------



## QOS

I got to get out for a ride today with my cousin and a lady that is riding one of my cousin's horses. It was chilly so we bundled up.  I think the cool weather made my legs stiff as a board so I asked K.d. to hold Biscuit while I mounted. :-( don't like that but I'd rather not get in a bad situation.

We found a short little trail in a place we had never rode because it is between the road and part of the golf course! It was probably a little walking trail off of the garden center but we enjoyed it all the same.

We rode 5.3 miles today and stopped to share cookies I brought from Subway. Our horses wanted in on the treats - they are a bit on the pampered side! Biscuit was all up in Kellie Kool Aid and Elan was for sure I had treats for him. 

Hoping to go again next week. 

I have a total of 186.4 miles for the year. Hoping to make 200!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> Our horses wanted in on the treats - they are a bit on the pampered side! Biscuit was all up in Kellie Kool Aid and Elan was for sure I had treats for him.


Yeah, I know that trick  I usually bring some of my homemade fruit leather on rides as a snack for the humans. Then a couple of months ago I made the mistake of giving the horses a bit. They loved it, and now I can't even get the baggie out of the saddlebag without them all crowding around saying "Me! Me! Me!"

And now the dogs are wanting in on it too. Lucky I made lots


----------



## QOS

LOL James, we say they are like a bunch of guppies.  Kellie's horse Elan just loves me. He will put his head in my lap for me to hug him up and pet him. This was the first time though that Biscuit did the same to Kellie. Had to laugh at them. They were terrific today though. Walked right past the huge crane type machine that we really had to get after them to go around a few weeks ago. They deserved a few treats.


----------



## QOS

I am a bad horse momma. :-( I have Biscuit up in a smaller paddock because he is hard to catch. We rode yesterday under chilly but nice weather. It was raining today and cold. I went out to the barn with my coat on and the hood pulled down on my head. Biscuit looked at me like I was one of the Sand People off of Star Wars and I noticed he was shaking. I tried to catch him and he kept walking away from me yet I could see he wanted to come to me but he looked scared. I went and got him feed, spoke softly too him and he let me catch him. Poor fellow was shivering. I am a bad horse momma.

He had a little shelter he could have gone into but it is small and the door is narrow. He had wind breaks but no other shelter. He was wet (of course!) and I took him into the main barn and rubbed him down with a towel, fed him and gave him quiet a bit of hay. I checked on Sarge, he was shivering a little as he was eating but he was standing in water. I checked all the horses - the ones standing in a little water were shivering just a little and the others were fine. Biscuit was ok when i left. No shivering and was happy to munch hay.

I went back to the barn 3 hours later and Biscuit was mostly dry...just a little damp area on his back. I checked Sarge and he was just fine but not interested in leaving his shed! I feel like a total heel. I had just read an article yesterday on why not to blanket horses as it fricks up their natural ability to fluff their hair blah blah blah. I still believe that but my poor boy didn't have a shed to get under. Kicking my butt all the way home 







I am sure Biscuit thinks I need to be on the other side of the bars!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cold and rainy here too! Brrrrrr I have one dog refuses to even go outside (even with her little raincoat on) she'll have to get out there eventually, the rain ain't quiting until sometime tomorrow...:-(

I left the horses in for the night, _with_ their blankets on. I've read how blankets don't let them fluff their hair up too, but darnit they sure seem to want those blankets on! 

Plus I really don't think it is good to let my southern horses grow thick enough coats for Alaska, then it turns back warm again & they are miserable. Chivas, since he's only been in the south two years, still looks like a caterpiller, but the others don't grow so much fuzzy hair. 

I am thinking of cooking all the pies today, and do some deep cleaning. The house sure needs it! 

My miles are horrible, too much rain this year, plus vehicle issues, plus losing my farrier, plus hoof issues with my daughter horse, too much overtime at work, all = low miles. Drat:-(


----------



## Zexious

Teehee, Biscuit looks like a convict xD 
I'm sure they don't hold the crappy weather against you


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had been hoping to get Dream out this morning, but the storm beat me to it :evil::











Annoying enough for today, but its likely going to cancel our holiday riding plans. Simply not worth it to try to haul in such crappy conditions. Guess we have no excuse to avoid the joyous family turkey meal now. :lol:


----------



## Roux

I didn't get to ride at all this weekend. We had really nasty wind and snow all three days. A pretty big storm for us New Mexicans. Highs of 36 deg on a few days. Yuck. On top of that I had my first trial (mock trial) on Saturday and I was in the courthouse from 8 to 3. It was a really big project and it was in front of a real judge! It was so stressful that I was wiped out... so even if the weather was nice I was to tired to ride. 

Yesterday, I spent the afternoon trimming the horses hoofies. I did Gus first and then Roux. After that I needed to get back home so no riding but I am glad I took the time for the trims they were overdue, especially Gus.

Because of all the snow which promptly melted (High of 48 yesterday) we had MUD. Which means my lovely paints were brown brown brown. And then Gus who is mostly white was nasty gross yellow after I got him brushed out and cleaned up. 

The photo below is what happened after I let Gus loose in the pasture after I had brushed him clean. What a brat! Notice my horse is being the good horse, just munching his grass haha! 








As far as blanketing goes. I don't ever blanket but I am in NM and we get mostly mild winters. The snow storm we got this weekend was way out of character for us. I agree that besides not allowing the horses to fluff it also comprimises their natural ability to regulate their own body temp. I would rather have them super fluffy in case we do get a nasty storm. A few years ago we got a really bad snow. Roads closed, power went out gas shortages etc. I had two TBs at that time (obviously thin coated) and they were fine, I even watched them break their own ice in their water buckets lol. All that being said dry cold is ok when you get wet cold ie rain that is a different story and it is much easier for them to get too cold. Thankfully I live in the dessert and we don't usually get much moisture. They seam to learn to take care of the themselves if I don't get in the way and baby them too much, which is sooo hard. 

Today after class me and a friend are going riding! Yay!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats on finishing your mock trial Roux! I would bet the real thing will go easier for you 

Snow is a freak of nature here too, our winters consist of cold rains and boot n horseshoe-sucking mud. Yucky. I swear snow would feel warmer! 

I was out in the current cold rain for over an hour, cleaning stalls & such and I couldn't wait to get back home to a nice hot shower, I was cold to the bone...


----------



## Celeste

My sister came down from North Georgia for a visit yesterday. She was my best riding buddy for years until life seemed to get in the way. We rode 4.1 miles. The Princess was a little rowdy, but she was willing to lead the way for a lot of the ride. I also was able to get her into a nice little 10.8 mph canter. Usually she either doesn't want to break into the canter or she goes WAY too fast. It was a nice ride. 

I was pretty proud of us; two old southern girls riding in such frigid weather. It was only 45 degrees F. We felt like we were charting new territory in a northern wilderness. It was a fun ride.

121.5 miles total


----------



## QOS

Seems we can't win for losing in southeast Texas! Biscuit had a super fluffy coat for 2 years after I bought he but he had been nutritionally challenged and needed the heavy coat. Then we had warm winters and we could only walk on warm days because the horses would be totally soaked in sweat. Last year he had a less fluffy coat and we had a mild winter.

I went and got him awhile ago and took him to his paddock with him trotting out beside the RAV all the way down to his pasture. Sarge greeted him with some "I am the Sargent in Charge of this Pasture" squeals. He wouldn't let Biscuit under their shelter. :shock: Sarge can be a toot at times but he definitely was letting Biscuit know who was boss.

I went back and forth to the barn a few times as I had to clean his stall (so glad that is not a chore I have to do regularly.) Biscuit was fine and seemed to be glad to be out. The barn is taking out round bales for the horses today which they will need to keep warm.

I am ambivalent on the blankets. I have two nice Weather Beeta blankets for both of them. Just reluctant to put them on them at this time. I might have to though even if it for my own piece of mind!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Oreo shivers if it is below 40 and rainy. I tend to put the blanket on then. He doesn't have the extra fat to burn by shivering. He and Flicka will only go under the barn when they are hot, not cold.

Other news... I am free leasing another horse next week. It is someone I know from Baywindfarm.com/forum. I went last Sat. to check him out. I will pick him up after Thanksgiving. He is a 7 year old that has done barrels, dressage, and trails. He is very lazy which is something I was looking for. He needs conditioning as he hasn't been ridden much the last year or so. The plan is that I will alternate who I ride on trails but now I can have people come to my horse and have someone that they can ride. I have to get a second saddle. My saddle fit Fiddler really well, so I am going to get a custom saddle for Oreo.


----------



## QOS

Can't wait to see the new leasee  

I went back to the barn late this afternoon to check on my boys. Sarge was under the shed, Biscuit outside of the shed munching on his round bale. They both came to the fence to have a carrot and before we left I saw Biscuit go into the shelter without Sarge running him out. Sarge can be a bit of a pill at times.


----------



## Roux

I had a wonderful day and a great ride with my friend. We went a new direction today on a trail we hadn't been on before. It was so cool. I am so glad we went that way. Some Pics:




























I accidentally forgot to start GPS at the beginning of the ride but I don't think I missed too much! 

9.6 Miles
3 Hours
Avg Speed 3.3 mph
Max Speed 13.8 mph

Total so far (Since September):
85.86 

I would love to break 100 before the end of the year!


----------



## jamesqf

Roux;4189241 Some Pics:
[IMG said:


> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1458568_777721932253652_738124800_n.jpg[/IMG]


Hummm... Was that taken while falling, or just in a real high-speed turn?


----------



## Roux

James I actually took that one by accident without meaning to and I liked the way it came out! haha


----------



## Roux

I know everyone is probably out celebrating with their families but from all of us here me Roux, Gus, Atticus and Griffin (Dogs) and Salvador (Cat) HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! 

Side note.... when I went out to the barn the BO had hung up stocking for each of the horses, put up Christmas lights, and had a tree up! It was so nice!


----------



## jamesqf

Roux said:


> James I actually took that one by accident without meaning to and I liked the way it came out! haha


I've only gotten views like that in the airplane, and even then from at least a few feet further above the ground 

And a happy turkey day from me, Nova the horse, and Niki & Buddy, the dogs.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode 1.4 miles today. He had a little bit of a problem when he was mounting. Abby bolted forward and he ended up barely making the mount. After that she was pretty good. We didn’t start riding until late and the temperature dropped so fast that we decided just to do a little short ride. My horse was good except the occasional head shake of wanting to get the bit and go. 

*122.9 miles total
*


----------



## Celeste

My soon to be DIL came and rode with me today. We rode 3.2 miles. The horses were lazy which is a bit unusual. At least I didn’t feel like I was sitting on a scud missile that was ready to explode! I really hope that she stays interested in riding!

*Total 126.1 miles *


----------



## greentree

I have not been on a horse in a week!!! We drove down to Jackson, MS to see DMIL. Left Thursday evening, and stayed in Tuscaloosa, then stopped in Cuba, AL to see DH's cousin, then had lunch in Jackson, and came home. We were only gone 30 hours, lol!! 

We brought her little poodle home with us, yay. I needed another animal, huh? like a Hole in the head. But, DMIL is on oxygen now, and so she cannot get up and put the dog out, and it was my DH's decision to get THAT dog at the rescue, so we will care for her. I clipped her, and we bathed her and dried her, so she looks pretty now. I used to groom Standard Poodles, so I have all the equipment. 

Half of our square bales got delivered yesterday.....so now I need a job to pay for the other half!! Hay is MUCH cheaper here than Texas, but in Texas I made my own, so it is hard to bite off that chunk of money to pay for hay. 

Today we are going to hear a Christmas program by the Cavemen Chorus, LOL!! Guess where??? Mammoth Cave!!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

The weather canceled our original weekend plans (we were supposed to go to South Carolina for the last race of the season, a 100), but I still got some saddle time.

Black Friday I stayed as far away from the stores as possible, with Dream and Mia's help:










On Saturday, moseyed around for the rehab ride despite the bitterly cold temps:










Then today, I got Dream out for her mosey (though we were allowed to trot for 5 minutes for the first time!!):










Then I took George out to ride with my SIL and a couple friends.




















My DH's family farm in the background:





































Not quite the 100 I had hoped for, but nice all the same. I also tried out a new pair of winter riding boots and I was able to feel my feet at the end of the ride! :clap:


2013 mileage
...
12/1/13 dream 2.18 miles 3.8 mph 974.78 total miles
12/1/13 george 10.26 miles 4 mph 985.04 total miles


----------



## Celeste

What kind of boots did you get? I need for my feet not to freeze.


----------



## QOS

Celeste glad you got out even for a little ride! Greentree - we need to see pictures of the new pup. I love dogs 

Dawn - sorry you missed the 100 miler but the pictures you posted were gorgeous! 

I was able to get out and ride today. I have been working on 2 wedding cakes/2 groom's cakes and I was whipped and my legs felt like they belonged to an alien. Riding helped. But, when I got Biscuit out of the trailer he looked like he had some cankles going on. Just on his back legs - not the front :-( Not huge but cankles all the same. Kellie looked at them and said "Doc would say ride him" so we saddled up and took off. About 2 miles from the trailers we could see that his cankles were gone. He stopped several times on the ride like he was hot - he was sweating and his coat is really fuzzying up and it was warm. He kept dropping his equipment but never would urinate but he finally did near the end of the ride which is odd for him. Got back to the trailer and no cankles. We ate satsumas and were visiting for about 30 minutes and I noticed he was very quiet and acting like he was very sleepy. His cankles somewhat returned :-x I hosed off his legs. 

Kellie and I think he may be stocking up from standing there eating on his round bale. He looked like he had a grass belly while saddled but lost that look when I took the saddle off of him. :-x He didn't want to load up either when the time came. He was just acting a little funny. He immediately pee'd when I unloaded him at the barn.

We did a little bit of trotting and some cantering today - woot. Saw 12 hogs and some funny looking bird we couldn't identify. 

I asked Barry to go back to the barn and check on him but he didn't :evil: I am sitting with my mom - she is not doing well and hospice said time is very short. I am hoping Biscuit is ok but will check on him in the morning.

We rode about 7.6 miles today.


----------



## greentree

Hugs and prayers, Denise!! 

I am glad you got out to ride! Do you think he has a little thrush from standing by the round bale? 

Dawn, what a lovely ride!! Sorry you missed the SC ride, though. 

I may have killed DH and DS yesterday.....We have GREAT PBS stations here in KY, and there is an outdoor show, similar to Texas Country Reporter. He did a spot on Mammoth Cave trails, and showed the Cedar Sink, which is on a hiking trail, not a horse trail, so I had never been there. On the map, it is a .8 mile long trail. With 4700 steps. Plus the many, many steps to get down into the sink. It was AWESOME!!! DH stayed at the rim, and DS and I ventured down the steps, around the beautiful blue hole at the bottom, up the other side steps, circled around and snuck up on DH from the other side. 

It is a HUGE, DEEP spot where the cave collapsed, and so it has shear rock walls, and the underground river runs out of the rock on one side, and back in the rock in a few hundred feet further. The water trickle made little frozen water falls.

THEN, we had to hike down into the cave to listen to the brass quintet, and hike further in to hear the Cavemen Chorus. They were SO much fun!! We do a lot of stuff here in KY in caves, lol! Then, we had to hike back up and out. Ain't no step for a stepper!! Dh and DS, however......

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Don't know Greentree. I am about to leave my sister's shortly and go check on my Biscuit Man. 

I have been to Mammoth Cave when I was 19 years old. OMG it was fabulous. We went way down into a cavern and the guide asked everyone to be quiet and he dropped a pin. It sounded like he had dropped ball bearings! He lit a single match and it lit up the room like a spot light. I can remember seeing the Angel in a corner, going through Fat Man's Misery, seeing the giant "coffin". I thought it was simply fabulous. 

I would love to ride Biscuit in Tennessee...maybe one of these days.


----------



## Zexious

Ugh, all 'dat snow..


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I am sorry that your mother is not doing well.

If Biscuit is standing in one place all day eating, can you put his water in one place, his salt in another, and the hay in a third place? That method keeps mine moving around a little bit. They are still too fat though.


----------



## QOS

He is in a 3 or 4 acre pasture. Feed in one place, round bale another but salt is near that...water all the way on the other side of the pasture. 

His feet were swelled today - all four of them. Called the vet. He prescribed prednizone and Benadryl. I have to crush up pills and dump contents out of capsules. Dang.....I fed him myself this afternoon and he seems a little lethargic. A lady mentioned he could be foundering (OMG don't say that!) and my barn manager asked me to check his pulse behind his fetlocks. It was normal. Ugh. Hate my baby to be sick..

On the bright side I looked at a little trailer with a added in LQ today. Cowboy shower and a portapotty but hey, it has facilities and a bed and I can afford it. It is a Soft Touch - can anyone here tell me anything about that brand? It is a 2 horse slant, has a canopy and rug/mat to spread out. 

On the dark side, Mom is slipping away. My heart is broken over the thought that she may not make it past this week.


----------



## jamesqf

Not a very good ride Friday. Well, the first half was nice, out about 3 miles through woods & meadows. Then we decided to stop for a break (right :-(). Horses were standing nicely, so I start to dismount, and am halfway off when BOOM! she takes off at a run. I stay on for maybe a dozen strides, trying to stop her and/or regain my seat, before I came off. 

Landed off-balance, bruised butt, tweaked back, and what I thought was a badly-sprained wrist. So my friend catches Nova about half a mile down the meadow, and I hike the couple miles back to the trailer. Got back to friend's place, put horses away, wrist is pretty swollen, so friend takes me to ER, and yes, it's broken. So I guess that's it for riding this year :-(

Interesting coincidence: the ER nurse was one of our occasional riding buddies, so at least had something to talk about.


----------



## QOS

OMG James I am so sorry! What was up with her taking off? Bad horsey :-(

So sorry about the broken wrist - but I hope that back is ok. Bad backs bite. Riding with ER nurses are a good thing. They come in handy in a pinch. LOL I ride with an ER director - she is a good chick to have around!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste - the boots are MountainHorse brand.. they are synthetic "tall boots" that velcro closed up the back and have thinsulate on the inside. I can't remember the model, but the big velcro up the back is pretty easy to see. I got them out of the clearance bin at the local tack store for a song last spring, not really expecting much. Its been _years_ since I wore tall boots. However, assuming I have a couple more good rides in them, I will look to get another pair to stash for when these wear out.

Denise - so very sorry to hear about your mother. I hope she is just having a slight setback and will bounce back asap. Your poor family has been through so much. Prayers to you and yours.  How is Biscuit doing today? Any improvement?

James - ouch!! What a crappy end to your year. Hopefully its not your dominant hand and it heals without issue.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

jamesqf said:


> Not a very good ride Friday. Well, the first half was nice, out about 3 miles through woods & meadows. Then we decided to stop for a break (right :-(). Horses were standing nicely, so I start to dismount, and am halfway off when BOOM! she takes off at a run. I stay on for maybe a dozen strides, trying to stop her and/or regain my seat, before I came off.
> 
> Landed off-balance, bruised butt, tweaked back, and what I thought was a badly-sprained wrist. So my friend catches Nova about half a mile down the meadow, and I hike the couple miles back to the trailer. Got back to friend's place, put horses away, wrist is pretty swollen, so friend takes me to ER, and yes, it's broken. So I guess that's it for riding this year :-(
> 
> Interesting coincidence: the ER nurse was one of our occasional riding buddies, so at least had something to talk about.


Ugggh that sucks James! Hoping for a speedy recovery so you can be back in the saddle. The year is almost over so we'll have to think positive for "next year", even if its only less than a month away :wink:

Denise--so sorry about your mother and I hope that Biscuit is doing better 

Selena is FINALLY sound. We went out for our first winter ride today. The girls are pretty out of shape, Selena even had foam between her butt cheeks which I haven't seen in a while. Since the weather has been crappy we've been stuck working in the indoor and it amazes me how much conditioning they can loose by only working on flat ground. The hills kicked their butts today! Here are some pictures we took on our 5 1/2 mile ride






















Selena sporting her mohawk






















*Total Mileage = 468.09*


----------



## Celeste

Dawn: thanks for the boot info. I actually just ordered a pair of MountainHorse riding pants. I hope they fit.

Denise: I am sorry to hear about your mom. I also hope that Biscuit gets better.

James: I am so sorry you got hurt. I hope you heal fast.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Since hunting season is in full swing and I don't trust citiots with guns to not see my mare as the Great White Buck, I am doing Dream's rehab rides at night now when my work schedule allows. Fun way to see the holiday lights!










2013 mileage
...
12/1/13 dream 2.18 miles 3.8 mph 974.78 total miles
12/1/13 george 10.26 miles 4 mph 985.04 total miles
12/3/13 dream 2.14 miles 3.8 mph 987.18 total miles


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> OMG James I am so sorry! What was up with her taking off? Bad horsey :-(


I don't know why she took off like that - my memories aren't 100% clear. My friend's horse had been acting a bit antsy, like he sensed some animal. Nova'd started out full of energy and wanting to go, go, go, but I thought she'd settled down ok, and she had been standing there a minute or so while we talked.

What my friend said is that I didn't actually come off until she started crow-hopping. I was trying to pull her back hard with the reins, just as the last time 
i came off, so I'm wondering if there's something with the bit and/or her teeth that's causing her pain?



> So sorry about the broken wrist - but I hope that back is ok. Bad backs bite.


Well, I wouldn't say ok, exactly, but it's a known thing. Happened before, just takes a bit of time & exercise to fix.

I agree about hospital staff being good to ride with. My friend is hospital admin (non-medical), most frequent company is an EMT, many others are hospital-related.


----------



## QOS

Thank you everyone for the prayers for my mom. I wish I could hope that she would get better but I know that is not going to happen. Her blood sugar runs between 450 and 549 and no, those are not typos. She is asleep most of the time and takes sips of water and just tiny bits of food. She does say she is not in pain so that is the one think to be so very thankful for.

Biscuit still has cankes bless his little heart - he nickered at me today when I got there  that always brings a smile to my face and my heart. I hugged up my boys when I fed them this morning and this afternoon. I don't normally feed them but I did today. I felt for his digital pulse again and 

On the bright side - I am buying a little home converted LQ. I saw it a few weeks ago on a local cyber bulletin board. It was darling! It is a Softouch 2 horse slant. It is also listed on Horse Trailer World. Here is a link....Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks

I hauled it today to have it evaluated for the credit union. Didn't seem to have a problem hauling it at all. I hauled it to a town that is 50 miles from my house from where it was at. One of the guys I regularly ride with lives right there so Kent came over and loaned me some of his expertise. We rolled out the awning and woot!!! it is purple therefore, it is obviously something that was meant for me and The Biscuit. 

Should have it home probably Thursday or Friday. I am not planning a trip until February so that will give me time to spruce it up and make it mine.


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, I am sorry to hear your mother is failing and will add you and yours to my prayer list. I have not read updates on your husband and the other family members that were ailing. How are they doing? I also hope that Biscuit can get over his ailment also.


EL6, beautiful trails and glad Selena is sound again and able to see those sites with you.

PH, how is the rehab coming with Dream?

James, sorry for the painful fall that leaves you unable to ride for awhile. Hope you heal quickly and can get back out there soon.



I rode Turkey morning with my daughter around the pasture on a couple of the horses. Then Friday had to put m old man dog down at the age of 13. He would have been 14 next month. The best dog I ever had. Buried him on the new place where we can put a park bench next to him and enjoy the company.


Hoping to get the back of the new property fenced soon and able to bring the horses to the new place.


----------



## QOS

Roaddy, thank you for the kind words and the prayers. I spent the night at my sisters right beside my mom. She slept most of the time. She woke up for water and to use the pot chair. Bless her heart - she went right back to sleep. I did tell her I got the little LQ trailer - I am not sure if she comprehended. She would have been thrilled for me.

James I hope you are feeling better. So sorry you can't ride right now but healing well is the best for now.

Biscuit's front feet seem normal - the back are still looking like cankles. The vet said 3 or 4 days and they should be more normal. He had one dose on Monday and so by tomorrow evening I am hoping for more normal looking fetlocks!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Denise, I am sorry about your mom. I am very thankful she isn't in pain. I wished I had a gooseneck with some living quarters but that is a pretty low priority right now. Nice find even though I haven't heard of that brand.

James, unscheduled dismounts are never fun. Hope you heal quickly.

Congratulations EL6 on Selena being sound

Now to my news. My newest edition is here. His name is Fiddler. He is a 7 year old Quarter horse gelding. He is 14.3 hands. He has been used in barrels, dressage, trail, and trail competitions.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Kristen, woohoo to Selena being sound!! Bet that is huge relief!!

Denise, that trailer is super cute. Never seen a purple awning before, so it was def meant for you. So sorry to hear about your mom but glad she isn't in pain.

Roaddy, so sorry to hear about the passing of your dog. They never live long enough and a good dog is a true blessing. May you find some comfort in your memories and being able to make a place to sit and remember him.

Dream's rehab is going well. She is kind enough to not dump me in a heap and run off during our rehab rides, which is what I suspect she would rather be doing (versus walking placidly along). We started 5 min of trot work this week, which is not very long at all in her opinion! I can put her back on full turn her out the first of the year, which I am counting the days until and suspect she would be too if she could.


To everyone in the path of this nasty storm that is working its way across the country, I hope the reality does not match the predictions (esp in terms of the ice). Please keep us informed how you are doing.


----------



## Zexious

Sounds like lots of people are having a bad go of things. )8 Roadyy and QOS, you're both in my thoughts.

On the brighter side... that's a real cute pic, Oreos <3 Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## QOS

The trailer arrived at my house around 11:00 AM . I took pictures as it was coming up past the house but don't have them uploaded yet. The lady I bought it from ran though everything with me to show me how it was set up with the electrical parts and how and where it drained, etc. 









Looking forward to getting it spiffed up and ready to go. 

I am at my sisters so I haven't even had time to fool with it at all. I think the hospice was right when they said a week - and that was Sunday. I am going to stay here at my sisters except when I have to go check on Biscuit. I want to be with her to the very end. Say some prayers for our family.


----------



## Roux

Denise I love the new trailer! That is something exactly what I have been looking for. I love the purple how fun. You and your mom are in my thoughts as well.

James, I am sorry about your wreck - broken wrist is not nice at all.

I am in the midst of finals and I wanted to ride on Tuesday (a beautiful sunny day) but I decided to study instead which I regret now because the weather took a turn! Today we actually has snow... again. And it never got above 35 which is cripplingly cold to us New Mexicans lol I do not like being cold even a little cold - know I am a baby. So I don't know when I will ride - hopefully early next week. 

Last night my mom looking longingly at one said that she wishes she had an abetta synthetic saddle (she says this a lot). I could barely contain myself! Little does she know! That is exactly what I got her for Christmas - it shipped Monday and should be here tomorrow! That will give me time to make sure it fits Gus well. It is only 18lbs so she should be able to carry it around and lift it on Gus herself which will make her really happy. I don't know if I am going to be able to wait three more weeks to give it to her  I am going to get Gus all tacked up on Christmas Eve and put a big bow on it and surprise her. We are planning on riding on Christmas day so it will be perfect!


----------



## QOS

Roux - that is so sweet of you to get that for your mom!!! How exciting! She will be thrilled.

It is supposed to rain here and be colder than a well diggers butt this week. Yuk. Don't know if we will be able to get a ride in this weekend or not. We will have to see.


----------



## greentree

Well, it has rained for 2 days, even though we have been under a winter storm warning. I just left the horses out, knowing if it REALLY turns winter, they could be in for a day or so. This afternoon, the trees were turning white with ice, so I brought them in, all wet and shaking. The rain turned to heavy sleet for about 10 minutes, then just QUIT!!! yay!

I made Williamsburg turkey soup for dinner, even though I wanted Mexican, because the weather was too nasty to drive into town. Now the kitchen is a mess!!

How sweet of you, Roux, to get that saddle for your Mom! 

Denise, I LOVE your trailer. My friend Tami always had purple stripe on her trailer...she would die to have a purple awning!! Now you can come up here and ride with us. You got LIVING QUARTERS!!! 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Thanks Nancy. Maybe one of these days I will get up there!!! The former owner had the awning put on in the little town of Kirbyville, Texas. It is the bomb.

I can't wait to trick it out with my own stuff. Been looking on line for certain things and ways to make the most of the space it has. When I get it done I will post pictures of it for y'all. 

Ugh...the insurance is $507 a year. That bites.


----------



## Roadyy

Denise you and your family will stay in my prayers even through the last day. I am glad you are so excited about have the new trailer and expect to see some true QOS touches added to it when we see the next pics.


I have no more clues about the icy weather since moving to Florida so I can only hope all of you who do have to deal with it stay safe and keep your attention focused on the day.


----------



## QOS

Roaddy, we occasionally get icy weather here in southeast Texas and even some snow. I would love to ride Biscuit in a little snow  

My cousin came by to see the trailer awhile ago. I left my sister's house so I could show it to her and to feed my poor husband a hot meal. Cousin and her hubby really liked it. This was the most time I have spent checking it out since I got it. It is insulated from nose to tail and I definitely could tell. It is 38 degrees with a wind chill of 25 here today. Standing in the box even with the back doors open I could tell the insulation was working!!! 

I want these for my new trailer-check these out - a palomino and a bay. What more could I want?


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend was the Old Dominion holiday party and awards banquet. DH and I drove down to Virginia Friday, stopping at several tack stores along the way. Got lucky and found something good in every place we stopped! I am so spoiled to have a spouse who is happy to shop in such places.

The holiday party was a lot of fun. DH and Sultan got their OD Triple Crown award. Its such a fun group to spend time with.. even if sometimes you aren't sure who you are talking to at first people people are clean! :lol:










(BTW, that is Mandy Taylor of Taylored Tack I am standing beside!).

We fled Virginia early this morning, as the snow/ice storm was making its way up the coast. We drove in snow to start with but quickly outran the storm. Got home in time to get Dream and Sultan out before the weather got really ugly (not that at 23 and breezy and damp it was all that great either).











Dream's opinion of all the walking: :-|










Hope to get her out again tomorrow night, but will depend on how much ice we get overnight.


2013 mileage
...
12/1/13 dream 2.18 miles 3.8 mph 974.78 total miles
12/1/13 george 10.26 miles 4 mph 985.04 total miles
12/3/13 dream 2.14 miles 3.8 mph 987.18 total miles
12/8/13 dream 3.62 miles 4.3 mph 990.8 total miles


----------



## QOS

sounds like y'all had a fun trip!!! Stopping at tack stores is one of the few types of stores I like to shop at!!!!

Congrats on the awards for Dean and Sultan - that is fantastic!

Mandy is so nice on the phone!!! I love my Taylored Tack - I need to call her and get the little piece that holds the popper onto the reins. I lost it recently :-(


----------



## greentree

Congratulations to PH13DH!! My horses have been stuck inside for 2 days! I have a real mess to clean up in the barn tomorrow. I think it will be too slick to ride, so that leaves the greenies out. I will try to ride on the road a bit.

We went to the cutest Christmas show last night! It was the Caveman Chorus(again), but this time at our performing arts center. Great singing, and a creative, fun MC!! Lots of cute kids in pretty Christmas clothes. I think we have talked my DH into singing with them, YAY!!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

My mom passed away this morning around 7:45 AM. Thanks to all who prayed for her and for our family. She is resting in peace in the Lord. 

I went out to see my horses when I left my sisters house. Just petting their faces is comforting.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry for your loss Denise.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry Denise. Prayers to you & your family.


----------



## Roadyy

I am sorry to see your mother has past away. I know you were trying to prepare yourself for this, but we never seem to get it right, do we? I am sure there is a big part that is thankful she isn't uncomfortable anymore and is now without pain,sorrow or tears as the bible tells us.


----------



## Zexious

QOS--I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts /Hugs <3


----------



## greentree

Denise......I am so sorry to read this. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6

QOS said:


> The trailer arrived at my house around 11:00 AM . I took pictures as it was coming up past the house but don't have them uploaded yet. The lady I bought it from ran though everything with me to show me how it was set up with the electrical parts and how and where it drained, etc.
> 
> View attachment 331114
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting it spiffed up and ready to go.
> 
> I am at my sisters so I haven't even had time to fool with it at all. I think the hospice was right when they said a week - and that was Sunday. I am going to stay here at my sisters except when I have to go check on Biscuit. I want to be with her to the very end. Say some prayers for our family.


Omg...I LOVE IT! Congrats on the new set up, I'm totally jealous.

Hope you all are staying clear of this weather...Vermont got hit pretty hard again today (go figure) so the ponies were wet, frozen, and crazzzyyy. Hoping to get a ride in on Selena mare tomorrow after work.

Tomorrow my little Vee baby turns 2 months old...I can't believe it. I've got ants in my pants waiting for March to come around so I can go get her...common' spring time!!!!


----------



## Chevaux

I have been faithfully reading this thread, Denise, and I was dreading having to see this post come up. It's a terrible thing to lose someone you love and care about - my sincerest condolences and sympathy.


----------



## QOS

Thanks ER6 - it is a cutie.

Chevaux - thank you for the kind words and sympathy. I don't think it has sunk in yet. This year has been one of broad and sweeping changes for me and most have them have not been anywhere near for the good.

I know that Christmas will be so different without my sister and her famous Macaroni and Cheese and my Mom won't be making Turkey and Dressing. We will carry on in the wonderful traditions with the next generation but this year will be hard. 

Looking forward to riding this weekend. The Port Arthur Visitors Bureau put out information on riding at Sea Rim State Park which is part of the McFaddin Beach area. The McFaddin's own the ranch where I keep the horses and at one time they owned everything from Beaumont to the coast. Sea Rim used to be a nice RV park that was put in around to 30 years ago...along with a bath house/look out point with that section of beach being cleaned of the sea weed on a daily basis. I believe the big bath/restroom/lookout point building was destroyed in Hurricane Rita about 7 years back. The road from there used to go all the way down to Galveston but that section was destroyed in Hurricane Allen back in the early '80's. 

The Bureau put out information on riding horses down at the beach from December through February. A young lady that grew up at the same church with my kids works for the bureau and she is actually hubby's cousin's kid. I am going to call the number listed and ask Callie to work on getting us water and maybe pens to stay at night. That would be a blast!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> I went out to see my horses when I left my sisters house. Just petting their faces is comforting.


So true. Some, though not all, are almost sponges for sorrow & grief. Years ago, long before I ever thought of riding, I would spend a lot of time with one of my neighbor's horses, not really doing anything but looking over the fence together, and it was a real comfort.

My old dog - gone now - was the same way. Not the current pair, though. Their prescription for anything is "Let's go for a walk!"


----------



## Roux

QOS, I too am sorry for your loss. I am so glad you have your horses to help you through and give you solace, they can be tremendously comforting. Life can be so hard and you have been dealt a heavy load recently. I hope the new year will soon bring you a change of tides.


----------



## greentree

Well, it is SNOWING great clumps here!! Of course, most of the horses are out in it, because I did not get the barn cleaned out yesterday. It was too muddy to use the spreader, and DH was busy with work, so he could not put the bucket on. 

Since everything is frozen, I guess I should bundle up and go spread some manure on the fresh snow.

Nancy


----------



## Oreos Girl

Denise, I am sorry for your loss. I will be thinking of you often.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out tonight, despite the cold (was 20 when we left the barn, with a real feel of -4 thanks to a brisk wind). Hopefully the last time I will have to venture out after dark as hunting season ends Saturday!!










DH and I are hoping to get he boys out for a jaunt on Sunday, but yet another storm is coming, this one potentially much worse than the previous ones, so we shall see. I am already sick of snow and its not even really winter yet. :?

2013 mileage
...
12/1/13 dream 2.18 miles 3.8 mph 974.78 total miles
12/1/13 george 10.26 miles 4 mph 985.04 total miles
12/3/13 dream 2.14 miles 3.8 mph 987.18 total miles
12/8/13 dream 3.62 miles 4.3 mph 990.8 total miles
12/11/13 dream 3.12 miles 4.2 mph 993.92 total miles


----------



## Roux

Well I was about to brag about how I braved the cold... but then I saw that you had temps in the negatives, phantom!

When I started my ride it was 47 deg. and when I got back it was 32 - for me that is cold!! I don't think we really got below freezing last year. 

I got a new phone so I used a different GPS app because the one I had on my apple I didn't find for my new phone a Samsung - not sure if I love this GPS but it got the job done. 

5.4 miles for today so a short ride
Time of 1hr and 40min.

We went back on that new trail to the sandy washout. Roux was fresh fresh the whole time wanting to trot trot trot! So I thought well lets gallop and get that energy out that will be fun! As it turns out it was a little too much fun. We were racing back and forth having a great time my GPS said top speed of 17.0 mph (not too shabby). I though one more lap and we will head home so go into a trot, lope, and then I ask for that next speed we are going great and then BAM!!! Roux went from trail pony to wild bronc - I still don't know I stayed on. I lost one stirrup is all. I really think he just was having too much fun and forgot his manners (like a little kid does lol). I lost my right stirrup and my knee whacked my saddle horn and it didn't hurt too bad so things could have been worse. Any way aside from that we had a great time and got two hoofs in the Rio!! 

Since I got a new phone I tried out my new camera so... pictures! 

This was the aftermath of our rodeo:









View of the River:










Not too shabby for a camera phone! 









Also New Mexico is the choice destination for many migratory birds including two species of cranes. These are the tracks they make - just to give you some perspective each foot print of the crane is about the size of a horses hoof print. They stand between 3-5ft tall - and they visit between September and March. We see hundreds of them but they all ways fly off before I get a good picture so I need to try to get a good photo soon!









Total: 91.26


----------



## Celeste

Roux, way to hang on!


----------



## greentree

YEah, way yo go Roux!! Did you imagine the 8-second buzzer going off???

That is SO beautiful!! I LOVE to hear the Sandhill Cranes flying over. Some of them winter here at our local Barren River Lake. 

I am going to ride today... I am going to ride today....

I am so worn out from working horses yesterday. I am old enough to KNOW better!!!
Long lining a Clydesdale is HARD work! Then long lining a fresh(but thankfully VERY calm) stallion. Then, after DH got through working, hauling 25 bales from the black barn, so I don't have to get a few every day. DH drove the tractor. Thankfully, he backed the trailer into the barn and left it, so I did not have to unload them, TOO!!

Y'all have a great day! It is beautiful sunshine here!

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux, sounds like a very exciting ride! Glad you stayed on. Certainly a beautiful area.

Cold is all a matter of perspective. I am sure the people out west, in part of canada, alaska, etc think we are both massive weenies to be whining about those temperatures. But I am ready for spring already!!


----------



## Roadyy

I am reluctant to complain about waking up to a moist 40* here after seeing the temps you all deal with. I am thankful I don't have the snow and ice to deal with anymore since moving to Fl. lol


Roux, great job of letting the instincts take over to ride it out when you think you wouldn't have otherwise. After riding consistently your body tends to go into auto mode and flex with the horse without you realizing it. Then when something like that happens you are so focused on what is going on that you don't even recognize you are doing all the right things TO stay in the saddle.


I can't imagine having that same ability if only riding in a ring to learn rather than all the twisting, leaning forward and backward to stay on while riding trails. That really does make a difference in the body's ability to conform to the situation.


----------



## greentree

I DID get to ride! I lunged him, since it was 21* and he has not had a saddle on in about 4 months...got on, and he was shaking his head and pinning on ear like it was hurting. When I finally got him to stop(seemed like a long time, but probably not), I got off, rubbed his ear, and lunged him some more on a more frozen area, so he would GO, and not slip. He fell down anyway.....then got up and resumed his big trot.

When steam was coming out of his nose, I finally got on and rode up by the tractor implements, then headed up the trail out of my backyard. Here, the big white POLAR BEAR came around the curve behind us, (she had BEEN behind us the whole time), and he jumped, the started running sideways, laterally, towards the trees. They are little cedars, and threatening my knees, and head, but I yelled at him and he saw that it was the SAME danged DOG that goes EVERYWHERE with us, so he stopped. Whew!!

We stood a feww moments(I am telling you, this "training method", patent pending, the video will be available soon, works like a charm), and I turned him up the trail, and we had a nice little ride. When I came back to the barn, I worked him a bit on neck reining, and we ended the ride beautifully. I probably worked him a good hour and a half, which was more than I originally intended, but mostly walking. 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Way to go Roux and Nancy! Woot!!! I am too old and soft for all of that business. When i got thrown 5 years ago that was way more than enough for me. 

It is supposed to be sun shining Sunday and Kellie and I are going to go for a ride. I am looking forward to that. I haven't rode in a few weeks so I am ready to go.

We laid my sweet Mom to rest today. I am going to miss her so badly. I am so glad she is no longer in pain and no longer suffering but I know I will miss her in the coming years with a sharpness that cuts deep. She was too young to go. I told her I got the little LQ but I don't know if she understood me. She so wanted me to have one. I am going to name it "The RoadRunner". That is what my dad called Momma - RoadRunner.  RIP Momma.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love the name for your trailer & the reason. My mother died a few days before Christmas but it was her heart, not the cancer that she feared, so a bit unexpected. Prayers coming your way. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## greentree

Aww, The Roadrunner!! I love it! 

Nancy

ETA: I do NOT want to get thrown, so I get OFF!! I do not care what signal I send to the horse, if they need more time to not be kooky, I GIVE it to them on the ground, lol. Even driving, I will go back to the barn, unhitch, lunge, hitch back up, and try again. Obviously, I have never, nor will I ever train professionally. I would have to charge by the YEAR!!


----------



## Herosbud

I'm a new kid on the block here. I just came down to put some wood on the fire and the snow is coming down hard. I guess my plans for a trail ride on Tuesday are on hold. I can't imagine the roads being clear down in the Ozark area that we ride. The temperature is supposed to be in the upper 40's on Tuesday so we'll see. I have been reading about using your GPS to record the miles you ride on this thread and I am excited about that because I am expecting a Garmin 62S any day now


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Welcome Herosbud!

I'm glad Vermont isn't the only place getting swarmed with this awful coldness...it was -6 last night so Selena and I played in the indoor free-lunging and then she wanted to investigate the scary grain bag. 







Her poor mind is going crazy being cooped up inside but she gets this nasty sounding cough/choke when I ride her at these low temps in the indoor (think its a combination of the dust/cold) and our roads are so icy its not an option at the moment 

Ride for me!!!!!


----------



## QOS

Welcome Herosbud. Hope that Garmin arrives soon!


----------



## greentree

Herosbud, welcome to the trails!! 

I hope you enjoy the GPS...give us a detailed review, please. 

It is raining here....yuck. At least it's not really cold so I am not having to drag the horses in and out. 

Yesterday we were tourists! We went to the Makers Mark distillery, and then up to Bardstown, went to Willet's (never heard of it...but I am not a liquor connoisseur, exactly), which was adorable.

A restaurant recommendation....Kurtz's...it is across the street from My Old Kentucky Home, and it is AWESOME!! (we ARE food connoisseurs.....you can tell by our waists!!) Not fancy, but home style, but nice, not silly. Traditional. 

Call me if you are in the area, I will meet you there, lol!!

The candlelight tour of the OKH Federal Hill mansion was just lovely. The rooms in this place are 22' square, with a big central hallway, and 75% of the furnishings are original to the home. 

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Welcome Herosbud. I have really enjoyed keeping up with my miles with my GPS. 

It is raining and it looks like it will be doing so all day. I was able to get the horses, chickens, cats, and ducks fed before the downpour. I guess I will feel obligated to clean house. Yuck.


----------



## Herosbud

Thanks for the welcome. Well, we had about three to four inches of what I would call "stackable" snow.We have zero wind and the snow is piled on the branch's and wires and it looks like a white wonderland out there. No riding today. I will keep you posted about my experience with my new Garmin. I have a Garmin Etrex and I would call it barely adequate for anything but pointing you in the direction of a waypoint or home. If there is any kind of tree cover it just will not pick up a satellite and your tracks and mileage are not accurate at all.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the group. 

We are getting pounded with rain down here on the coast and hoping to get rained out of work so I can go home and work in the rain driving T-posts and pulling 12 ga electric fence wire all afternoon. lol Sounds exciting doesn't it? hahaha

I also look forward to hearing about your reviews and rides as the weather permits.


----------



## QOS

We are having nasty weather here...wind is blowing - overcast with sprinkling rain coming and going, temps are dropping. Went out to see the horses for a few minutes; they were standing at the gate waiting for Edgar to come down the road with the feed wagon! Going riding in the morning providing it is not raining.


----------



## Celeste

I am hoping that this rain has stopped and that I will get to ride tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Herosbud

I hope that you get your rides in. Three to four inches of snow here but things are looking good here for next week. Almost 50 degrees! By then my new GPS should be in and I will be ready to test it out. I am going to start recording my mileage and set a goal thanks to you folks. I have no idea what my goal is but it is going to be miles!


----------



## Celeste

There are all kinds of riders here. We have a few that will top out at 1000 miles for the year. I am always proud to get over 150 miles for the year. Some people just ride a very few miles. We all love to hear about everybody's adventures.


----------



## Herosbud

I am 77 years old now and my wife and I have been taking our horses out west since 1984. We usually go in September but we missed the year of the Twin Towers attack and 2012. During those trips we have had some great adventures and a few days that were not so good. Most of the trips were just trips that had no planning other than a possible destination. We would usually stop in the Kansas Flint Hills and spend a few days there and then head for where ever. The first trip took us to the Great Sand Dunes in Southern Colorado where we crossed the Dunes and went up in to the Medano Valley. We had our gear carried in by vehicle and then camped there for nine days. This valley has a lot of history in that it is where Fremont almost perished during one of his expeditions and a guy known as "The Frenchman" had a ranch where he raised cattle and Thoroughbred horses. The story went that he had Big Horn sheep that would eat out of his hand. Well, we had our tent set up near the remains of his cabin when one day we noticed a herd of sheep coming down the mountain towards us. My wife got out her camera and started taking pictures. They kept coming closer and closer until they were right in our camp! The horses didn't like it one little bit, but after a couple of days they got half way used to them being around. There was a natural salt lick there or the Frenchman had been putting out salt for them through the years because that is what they were after. I will have to dig through our albums and find some pictures of them by our tent. I had better stop this or it is going to turn into a book. I hope that you enjoyed this little story


----------



## jamesqf

Starting to warm up some here, after the major cold spell of the last 10 days or so. Got above freezing today, and supposed to be a bit warmer the next few days. Get to take the horses to the dentist Monday, but that's about all the horse stuff for the foreseeable future. Cast doesn't come off until the end of the month, and by then snow's usually too deep, and the driveway too icy to get the trailer out to go anywhere less snowy. 

So no horses, no skiing, no biking, not much walking... I'm bored.


----------



## greentree

Wow, Herosbud, what wonderful trips! We have never just struck out with the horses, but we do it all the time without! Maybe some year..... 

If you ever come east to ride, let us know. I live about a 45 minute drive from Mammoth Cave, with great trails, and a few hours from Big South Fork and East South Fork. 

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out for her rehab ride, despite mother nature and her silly storm yesterday and last night. Best guess is we got about 6 inches of snow, but then it changed over to sleet/freezing rain and squished it down some. The wind was also horrible, so some places have almost no snow and some are knee-deep.

Got out fairly early this morning, as the wind is only supposed to get worse as the day went on. It was 25 when I left the barn, with only a mild breeze, and that actually felt warm (and indeed, it's the warmest it's been in almost a week.. but it won't be staying, another cold front comes thru tonight). Have I mentioned how much I hate winter?! :evil:

We are up to 50 minutes of walking and 15 min of trotting, which means we can actually get out 'on trail' a bit. Today is the first I have had her off the property since she was injured!










Had been wanting to get the boys out today too, but they don't have pads. They get their shoes pulled soon and then packing snow won't be an issue.


2013 mileage
...
12/01/13 dream 2.18 miles 3.8 mph 974.78 total miles
12/01/13 george 10.26 miles 4 mph 985.04 total miles
12/03/13 dream 2.14 miles 3.8 mph 987.18 total miles
12/08/13 dream 3.62 miles 4.3 mph 990.8 total miles
12/11/13 dream 3.12 miles 4.2 mph 993.92 total miles
12/15/13 dream 4.46 miles 4.4 mph 998.38 total miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

Greentree, my family lived in Scottsboro, KY when I was born. My dad still lives in Lebanon, TN. Lake Barren was local for us also.


----------



## Herosbud

jamesgf, I'm new around here so I don't know about the cast. I would assume that it is on you. Bummer. I hope things get better soon. I see that you are from Nevada. My daughter lives in the Reno area and I have done a lot of riding in Nevada and I really like riding in that state. Most of it was in Red Rock, Austin, Ely, Washoe and my favorite Smith Valley. Because of fuel prices I have not been that far for awhile. I have always longed to ride in the Ruby's. Good luck with the cast injury.


----------



## Herosbud

greentree, Thanks for the invitation. I have always thought about riding in the Land Between the Lakes area but have never been there. I thought that it might be a good place for a winter ride. We'll see.


----------



## Herosbud

phantomhorse, I like your snowy picture. Obviously you are the first one down the trail. Good for you! My wife has taken a bunch of pictures over her horse Mystic's ears and your horses ears and color look the same.


----------



## QOS

I got out for a ride with The Biscuit today.  I went out hoping to catch him a feeding time but he had already been fed. I had a feed bucket with me and he came right into the corral with Sarge :lol: so he got a extra little ration of pellets today. 

He has been super calm for the last two weeks - not that he is spooky but he used to never like me to put my face by his and now he thinks it is just dandy. He went into the arena until I went and got the trailer and we rode at 11:00 AM Clear blue skies and it was around 43 degrees. It was chilly but not horribly so. As long as we were in the sunshine it was just fine.

Biscuit spooked hard at a log while I was looking around - thank God he didn't take off - his whole body shuddered really hard. He thinks logs are alligators waiting to rip the feet off of The Biscuit. We rode 6.4 miles today riding down the bayou behind the golf course and then through Cattail Marsh. Loads of ducks in the bog - some took off very close to us and the horses just ignored them. They were pretty noisy taking off. 

Hoping to go again next weekend. If it were dry in the woods I would go by myself but it is sloppy wet in there. Dang...it needs to dry up.

Dawn - love the snow pictures!


----------



## QOS

Woot! Just uploaded the Garmin - I now have 200.8 miles for the year. That is pretty dang pathetic but considering all of my issues this year I guess I will have to call it all good. All of those miles were in Ebenezer and Tyrrell Park and once at the beach. Hoping next year I can go to Louisiana, central Texas and back to Mississippi. Sigh...one can hope!! Hoping to get in two more rides this year.


----------



## jamesqf

Herosbud said:


> jamesgf, I'm new around here so I don't know about the cast. I would assume that it is on you. Bummer. I hope things get better soon. I see that you are from Nevada. My daughter lives in the Reno area and I have done a lot of riding in Nevada and I really like riding in that state.


Yep, the cast's on me. I posted the sad story a couple weeks back, but to make a long story short, I fell off the horse.

I live near Reno too, but almost all of my riding is done just over the state line in California, from the Sierra Valley northwards, since my riding buddy & her husband live up there, and keep my horse with hers. I do a lot of hiking & mountain biking around the Washoe Lake area, though. Would like to spend more time out around Ely & the Rubies, but I hate driving.


----------



## Roux

Welcome herosbud! I have been to the great sand dunes in Colorado but only hiking with the dogs. It is a gorgeous place - I would love to take the horses there some day! I am pretty new to the forum as well I have only been tracking my miles since Sept. 

QQS- You made it over 200! Yay!!!

Roadyy - I actually learned to ride only on trails (usually alone) and my first time in an arena was less than a year ago. I also didn't get the opportunity to ride well-broke horses until recently either. I think that combination of experience had made me a better rider although I will be the first to admit that the way I did it left me black and blue more than once but I wouldn't change it even if I could. 

The problem I have now is that I know how to break a horse, ride a green horse, get a horse confident on trails and through obstacles, ride out a spook buck rear etc but I am not very good at much past that - I am still learning how to "finish" a horse and I will be the first to admit that I am not the most technically proficient rider in my own opnion. But that's the great thing about horses there is all ways something new to learn!

To be honest it wasn't until after it was all over that I was surprised I stayed on because as it was happening I felt completely in control (well as in control as you can be in that situation.)

It has been warming up here but I didn't get to ride today - maybe tomorrow! I still need a few more miles to get above 100 for the year!


----------



## Roadyy

Just poking in real quick to say we have gotten the temp fencing done and the horses transported to the house this weekend. WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## QOS

I went out to move the RAV4 and Brenderup this morning at 5:15 AM and the windshield was covered in a sheet of ice! Dang...it was 32 degrees this morning but warmed up to in the 50's. Sunshiny blue skies when I went out to the barn. I rode Biscuit out in the back with my barn buddies. He came into the corral without me trying to catch him. Good Biscuit.

I took the Brenderup to be repaired today. It won't be ready til just before New Year's Eve. Dang.....


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, I am in the same boat when it comes to finishing. I am confident I could ride out about any rough a horse can throw, but teaching them the finess(sp?) touch steering is something I never had anyone teach me how to incorporate.

After having my friend come over with his 4 horse slant load to haul all 3 horses at the same time and seeing how easily they popped right up into the back of it compared to the fight I have been getting as I worked with loading them in the straight load, the straight load will get a new floor in the dressing room and tack box then for sale it goes. I am completely sold on the slant load after that.


It was so nice to just walk out the back yard to feed the boys after work yesterday instead of driving 18 miles out and 15 miles back home.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Got my new boy out to ride today. Didn't ride far, they were spraying the peach trees up the road. Probably just over a mile. My friend Donna rode Oreo. It was just like her second time on him. Both did really well. We again the trail that goes behind my house. It really doesn't go anywhere and gets into a bunch of vines. Oreo likes trying to make his way. Fiddler watched Oreo struggle through and decided he didn't like that way.


----------



## LeynaProof

Can't believe I have not been on here in so long. But here is my news- Went to Blackwater Boogie November 15 & 16 and rode Dare on Friday in the 50 miler (his first endurance ride ever) and he did amazing! We ended up in 10th place, not that we were trying, and a ride time of 6 hours and 34 minutes. We just stayed steady all day and he just chugged along. The first 3 pictures is the day before the ride and the other ones are during the ride and the last one is of Bella and me on Saturday during the 50 miler and we ended up getting 1st place with a ride time of 4 hours and 52 minutes and she also won Best Condition!


----------



## Roux

Today the sun was out and it was warm and so pleasant and I had a terrific ride! And I made my goal which was getting to 100 miles. I went further on the new trail I found which was beautiful. 

15.3 miles today in just under four hours
Which makes a total of 106.56 Miles! YAY!!!

Hope you aren't tired of my ear pics - I try to take new pictures every time 


I found some hills and some real trails so much fun!









We also came across this random stair case- there was nothing that said no horses so I figured what the heck! Turns out stairs don't bother Roux but going up is easier than getting down. 









New Trail:









Actually got all four feet in the water. Were I live we can go in and out of the river for the most part but where Roux is there is supposed to be quicksand so I am really careful around the river. This summer a horse got caught in the mud down where I am - it took a pickup truck pulling him out, I don't need to go through that!









Dianne- I want to ride on the beach so bad!! I have only ever seen the ocean less than a handful of times so I took this picture of the "New Mexico Beach" to show you! Maybe someday I can get to a real beach!


----------



## QOS

Woo Hoo Lenya Proof - congratulations on that ride! Lovely pictures.

Roux, I am not tired of the pictures! Those stairs must have been a hoot - great training opportunity!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Congrats Leyna.. I had been hoping you would reappear here once the season calmed down a bit. What are your plans for winter?


Got Dream out for her rehab ride today. It was actually average temperature for this time of year (41), but its been so cold lately that it felt super warm! Heat wave is coming for the weekend, but rain is coming too so doubt I will be able to get any saddle time. So made the most of today.











2013 mileage
...
12/11/13 dream 3.12 miles 4.2 mph 993.92 total miles
12/15/13 dream 4.46 miles 4.4 mph 998.38 total miles
12/19/13 dream 5.34 miles 4.8 mph *1003.72 total miles:happydance:
*


----------



## Celeste

Alright! You passed 1000!!!


----------



## LeynaProof

We have a ride in January (Gator Run) which i will take Bella to that one because 3that weeks later is the ride we put on ( Camp Osborn Boy Scout Pow Wow) and i want to ride Dare there and 3 weeks is just not enough recovery for a newbie like Dare.  Planning on doing the 100 at FITS with Bella this year. We will see how that works out but mainly i am going to concentrate on Dare this season.

What about you?


----------



## Celeste

It is hard to believe that this is the first time I have been out on a trail this month. Between having to work all weekend, rain storms, and DD having issues, horses have taken a back seat to other things in life. DH and I rode for 2.0 miles. I wish we had started early enough to get in a longer ride, but it was nice to get out for a few minutes. The horses were pretty good. They were a bit jiggy on the way back; most likely it was because they haven’t been ridden and we didn’t ride them long enough to even get them warmed up good. It doesn't look like we will have a high mileage year this time.
128.1 total


----------



## Roadyy

I have conceded to Celeste running away from me with the mileage. I am hoping to change horse trailers early on in the year and when the Dually gets back up and running I will be hauling out to the trails every chance I get. I don't have the ability to ride around the neighborhood anymore so it will all be hauling out for trails now. 

Seems funny that while I was out in the country I had places to ride, but the drive home took so long that it wasted too much of the time before mucking, feeding and cleaning to have time to ride. Now I get home within 15 minutes, but can't hope on and ride and it is dark when I get home. lol


----------



## Celeste

Rick, you could probably enjoy having an arena to work with the horses at home between trail rides. For that matter, you could put lights in it. Then you could easily ride after dark. That will make summer riding much nicer since it doesn't cool off until late. Then when you hit the trails, your horses will be much better behaved.


----------



## Roadyy

True. After I clear the property of the undergrowth and get the permanent fencing done then I can work on a round pen. There is a stable not far from the house that has a couple of arenas if push came to shove. I could haul them over there and rent by the hour, I guess. There is enough area around the property to ride enough to keep the edge off of them and the times I have gone so long between rides hasn't made them any worse to ride that I can tell.


----------



## QOS

I got my Brenderup back yesterday - ugh...it actually cost $1,500 :shock: It looks fantastic though.

They did put the stuff they put in bed liners, Rhino, on the sides before putting the frame back on then sealed it with silicone. I was pretty disappointed in the fact that just 4.5 years this had a rot problem that cost me a freaking fortune. But I would rather repair this and have it look just like it did before than have my horse stick his hoof through it or have it look different than it did before. 









I was surprised they had it done so soon because of the holidays I was not expecting it back until New Year's Eve. It is now sitting on my driveway ready to ride tomorrow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

LeynaProof said:


> What about you?


DH and I need to sit down and figure out what rides we want to do, and who will be riding whom. Def want to get up to Maine for Tom's 5 day ride, as I have heard fantastic things about it. We don't have very many multi-day rides in the NE, and the few that we do are 2 days at the most, so 5 will be a whole diff experience! There are also rumors of a couple new 100s in the region.. so we shall see.

Also plan to get Gamer going.. likely starting in CTRs, but will see how things go. Youngsters often have their own timetable! :lol:


----------



## QOS

5 day ride sounds like a blast...in my dreams!!!

I loaded Biscuit for a ride yesterday and hauled to the house to pick up my jacket I had left. It started sprinkling and my cousin said it was raining and her house and said she didn't care to ride in the rain. I hauled Biscuit back to the barn and turned him out.

It didn't rain at my house for the rest of the day but she said it rained all morning at her house which is near the park. Dang...I can't win for losing.

I took the Brenderup to be cleaned today - OMG it hasn't looked this good since I bought it!


----------



## Chevaux

Oohh, looks like new, QOS!


----------



## Roadyy

That is a nice looking float.
Glad you are able to have it available sooner than you thought. I pulled the plywood out of the dressing room in the one I traded a 4 wheeler for to find it will need some attention once I'm done clearing the property. I have left over sheet metal from the last float I did for a co-worker and will use it to redo the dressing room floor. Then will see what it will take to replace the floor in the tack box under the manger. I'm going to put it up for sale. I'm going to look for a 4 horse slant load to replace it with. 


Merry Christmas to all of you.


Denise, will you be starting the Logging 2014 miles-How far did you go? thread beginning of next month or does this one carry over?


----------



## Celeste

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Did you get to ride Sat. Celeste? I was raking leaves with a friend for another friend. I wished I was riding instead. I was so tired afterwards.


----------



## Celeste

I just rode in the arena. I ran out of time after putting a bunch of other things first. Want to come out sometime over the holidays?


----------



## Roadyy

Merry Christmas to you, Celeste and to everyone else in this thread... May you all be blessed with happiness and cheer.


----------



## QOS




----------



## phantomhorse13

Dream and I went out to look for Santa today (that sounds like a lot more fun than yet another rehab ride)! 

The weather is psychotic - it was sunny while I was tacking up and as soon as I mounted, it started snowing sideways. On Sunday it was 65. Today it was 28 with a real feel of 2 when I left the barn. Luckily the sideways snow only lasted about 15 min before the sun came out and the sideways snow held off as we got back to the barn.

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!!











2013 mileage
...
12/15/13 dream 4.46 miles 4.4 mph 998.38 total miles
12/19/13 dream 5.34 miles 4.8 mph 1003.72 total miles
12/24/13 dream 6.05 miles 4.5 mph 1009.77 total miles


----------



## gunslinger

From John Denvers Christmas for Cowboys...

Tall in the saddle we spend Christmas Day,
Driving the cattle over snow covered plains.
All of the good gifts given today,
Ours is the sky and the wide open range.


Back in the cities they have different ways,
Football and eggnog and Christmas parades.
I'll take my blanket, I'll take the reins,
It's Christmas for cowboys, wide open plains.


A campfire for warmth as we stop for the night,
The stars overhead are Christmas tree lights.
The wind sings a hymn as we bow down to pray,
It's Christmas for cowboys and wide open plains.


It's tall in the saddle we spend Christmas Day,
Driving the cattle over snow covered plains.
So many gifts have been opened today,
Ours is the sky and the wide open range.


It's Christmas for cowboys, wide open plains.


*Merry Christmas Everybody!*
​


----------



## QOS

Dawn are you sure you're not in Texas? We have bipolar weather here too. Today was 53* and sun shining bright clear blue skies. I was wearing a short sleeve tee-shirt. Last night it was freezing temps. 

Today would have been PERFECT for a ride but I had to do last minute shopping (make that the only shopping - I HATE shopping) and we are having the kids over after while. I bought my 2 little granddaughters Rocking Rider Daisy rocking/jumping horses. Gotta hedge my bets that one of them will drag Gimmie's old butt out to ride horses when I am too old to go by myself!!!  

Merry Christmas everyone - and may next year be a better year than this one was! Ready to say goodbye to 2013...wasn't a good year for me.


----------



## QOS

The ponies were a huge hit with my granddaughters. I can now officially claim Mazlyn as my granddaughter as my son and his girlfriend are now engaged. So thrilled for them.

Ava and my son Jarrod on the left and my other son Devin and Mazlyn on the right. Ava was screaming Go Go Go most of the time...I may have a budding endurance rider there. The joy on their little faces was one I am sure is on mine when I am riding!


----------



## QOS

Santa was good to me! I have been asking EVERY SINGLE YEAR since I got my trailer for a back up camera. It finally sunk into Honey Darling Precious and Santa brought me this.









Hoping to get it hooked up before my ride Sunday.  Now I won't have to get out 2 and 3 (ok...sometimes 4) times to get my trailer hooked up!!! 

Hoping everyone is able to get out this weekend for one last ride in 2013. Happy Trails!


----------



## greentree

That is TOO cute, Denise!!! darling children!! 

DH gave me a Fitbit, hoping it will track my horseback mileage....we will see! I hope it works...NO buttons to push!

I wore a shifter out on my Ford because it takes me 6 or 7 tries to get hooked up! That deal should come in really handy!! Good work, Barry!!

Merry Christmas, everyone!! 

Nancy


----------



## Herosbud

QOS, I like your trailer. I don't think that I have seen one like it. I assume that it is a two horse?


----------



## QOS

Herosbud,
Yes it is a 2 horse straight load Brenderup. Super easy to hook up, super easy to haul. It is always right behind me with no problems.

We had a lovely Christmas dinner - I put too much salt in the dressing but the texture and taste was right - just got to adjust the salt!!! My kids, grandkids, extra kid, extra grandkid, sister, BIL and all of their kids/grandkids. We had quiet a crew. 3 little girls trying to ride 2 ponies and I am sure my little great niece will have a pink pony before New Years Eve. 

Heading out to see my horses with bunches of carrots from Santa.


----------



## Oreos Girl

My dad and I rode out the road and back today. It was a little cool by the time we got out there. (Sorry we are wimps and high 40's is cool.) It is the second time that I have ridden Fiddler. Other than not wanting to go up an embackment because he hit soft dirt at the bottom we did great. I got him to canter for first time too. We did about 2 miles. I forgot to get the GPS out.


----------



## Roux

Merry Late Christmas Everybody! I hope everyone had a great holiday. 

I love those pink ponies! Sooo cute!

My Mom / Gus got a new saddle, headstall and reins for Christmas. She loved it and Gus loves his new saddle. I went to the barn and got Gus all suited up and put a big green bow on him. My brother drove her out and he was standing in the barn cute as can be. She was so surprised! 









We went on a ride on Christmas Eve together and while Roux was a perfect (a small miracle) Gus was a butthead... ugh! So much for the relaxing ride. He kept trying to get away with turning around and then wanted to trot the whole way back my mom was so tired at the end of it. He wasn't being dangerous but my mom has only been riding since June and so she was really nervous about his behavior. 

So... poor Gus got an "attitude adjustment" ride with me today! He tried to turn around once at the very beginning threw a fit and then gave me two more half-hearted attempts at his mischief and then we had a really good ride with no shenanigans. Hopefully I will ride him again like that soon and then get my mom out the next day for a nice ride. He is such a nice horse but I have been working so much on getting Roux up to speed I haven't been riding Gus which really showed. 

*Christmas Eve Ride: 7.20 miles + Today's Ride with Gus: 10.09
Grand Total = 122.85 miles *

Obligatory pictures:

Gus showing off his new _Biothane_ Tack!









Turn around Point for today's Ride (Notice the lack of crazy hair day with Gus as compared to Roux's ear shots):









Glamor Shot of Roux when I got back:


















I got a new rope for Christmas so I have been practicing!









Lastly me and the boys:


----------



## Painted Horse

5 years ago when I sold my trailer. The fellow that bought backed up under using his back up camera. He had airshocks, so he pumped up the air bags and it lifted the truck up so the ball picked up the trailer. I was impressed.

So when I ordered my 2011 truck, I got the built in back up camera that is in the tailgate and displays on the navigation screen in the dash. It is great for hooking up bumper pull trailers. I can back straight up to the trailer and stop when the ball is under the hitch. I just need to save up some money and install a second camera in the bed to see the Gooseneck ball for when I hook up the horse trailer.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out for a rehab ride today and had some company! My SIL and another friend came for a mosey. The weather was crazy warm (45!!), which felt wonderful but made for horrible footing. The last of the snow melted but the ground is still mostly frozen, making for a slippery layer of mud. Only place we could even jog was the paved road. But the sun felt wonderful.











2013 mileage
...
12/15/13 dream 4.46 miles 4.4 mph 998.38 total miles
12/19/13 dream 5.34 miles 4.8 mph 1003.72 total miles
12/24/13 dream 6.05 miles 4.5 mph 1009.77 total miles
12/28/13 dream 4.37 miles 3.6 mph 1014.14 total miles


----------



## QOS

Honey Darling Precious hooked up the back up camera today. Bless his heart, he had opened it before going outside to look at the RAV4. The license plate is to the left - it is not in the center of the back. He had to go get heavy duty velcro to put it in the middle. I told him to just take it back but he said it was an electronic and they wouldn't take it back! Oh well. 

I tried backing it up a few times and was still a little off - he is used to backing up with the camera so he was dead on. He has the back up camera on his Tundra! It will just take me a few times to get used to it. Going riding tomorrow (fingers crossed that NOTHING gets in my way).

Dawn, glad you got out. That slick stuff would not be fun to deal with!


----------



## Roux

phantom - I didn't read all 200 pages of this thread when I joined in what is Dream rehabbing from?


----------



## QOS

Dang, Roux....you missed out on some great rides by not reading 200 pages ;-)


----------



## Roux

I bet your right. Luckily 2014 is here so I can start fresh from page 1!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> phantom - I didn't read all 200 pages of this thread when I joined in what is Dream rehabbing from?


To start with, we thought she had suspensory desmitis in her RF (she came in for breakfast one morning with a swollen ankle).. but after 60 days of total stall rest with only handwalking, we went in for a recheck. The ultrasound showed a healing subdermal hematoma, with totally normal ligaments/tendons!! Neither of the 3 vets involved in the case (2 of which are extremely experienced endurance vets) had ever seen anything like it. No initial ultrasound had been done to save my pocket book, as the presentation was classic for the suspensory injury.. 

That injury has a very specific, rather drawn out rehab process (one lasting 8 months). Since now we didn't seem to be dealing with that, but obviously _something_ had happened, it was decided that doing a modified version of the rehab protocol was the conservative approach (as opposed to just cheering loudly and turning her out and pretending nothing had ever happened). After all, competition season was over, so no point in pushing things and maybe having her injure herself again.

But the rehab process is nearing its end.. she can go back to full turnout and normal training the first of the year!!! :clap:

Dream and I will also be looking forward to a clean slate in 2014.


----------



## gunslinger

Roux said:


> phantom - I didn't read all 200 pages of this thread when I joined in what is Dream rehabbing from?


Actually, you really need to go back and read the same post from 2012, just to get all the history....


----------



## Celeste

We have had 6 inches of rain this week. It is nothing but a mud hole. Too slippery to ride without being dangerous. Maybe tomorrow will be a little bit dryer.


----------



## greentree

No trail riding, but we took the Clydesdale over to my friends' so some of her students could look at her. We got her out of the trailer, I tied the lead rope on the halter, and (after about15 tries to find something tall enough) I got on her and rode her around thier barn bareback. I have never ridden her bareback, never with a halter, but I took the chance. Of course, I had a helmet on. We dug up a bridle for her, and 3 of the girls took turns riding her, even the 6 yr old. 

Hopefully someone will fall in love and buy her! If not, the price keeps going up, lol!!
This is the little girl on her.


----------



## QOS

Yep, lots of good rides in the How Far Did You Go threads. 

I got out for a ride with The Biscuit this morning. 70 degrees and gorgeous weather today. Biscuit was just a little sweetheart today. We rode approximately 9 miles today - I didn't have my Garmin though so that is just a close guestimate. We tried a little canter on the left side of the bog today and Biscuit just kept dropping to a long trot that was jarring my kinfolk in the Caymans. We rounded the corner and I kicked him into a canter, well, he did his gallop mode, coming up behind Elan, who moved to the right and bucked up and kicked out! LOL thank God he didn't clip my knee. We rode down the opposite side of Willow Bayou that we haven't been down in ages due to overgrowth or just too wet. Tried to blaze a new trail but Biscuit sank down in the soft mud and I had to back him up down a little rise into a ditch which he wasn't too happy about.

We returned to the trailers and we were within 25' of my trailer when he started having a freaking melt down...backing up, shying at something that I couldn't see, spun around and was going to bolt. :shock: I stopped him and turned him around and realized he was spooking at a covered stack of bricks that was no more than 8 feet from where I had tacked him up. He turned around again, all bunched up and :shock: about to bolt again. I called Kellie to come hold him because I can't move fast enough if I went to dismount and he took off. :evil: He was snorting and blowing, Kellie said his eyes had been ringed in white and he truly was scared. That horse has NEVER tried to really BOLT with me. 









I led him up to the scary brick thingy and he finally ate a treat off of it. I think if he could have spoke English he would have said "dang, I acted like an idiot over something I saw 2 weeks ago and 3 hours ago!" 








We had a great time so I think I finished the year with 209 miles...pretty pathetic but hoping next year is way better.


----------



## jamesqf

No riding yet (sigh), but I did get out to see the horses today - first time since the accident. Hiked about halfway back to where it happened, as a friend (Crazy Woman #1) was curious - she happens to be an EMT, and of course wasn't along the one time we actually needed her.

Off to the doctor Tuesday, and with luck will get the cast off, and can start working on some rehab...


----------



## gunslinger

DW and I haven't ridden much this late fall..our last ride was on November 9th...DW has been sick, and the weather patterns have been rain on the weekend for the last 6 weekends or so. It's been a cold rainy fall here in Dixie.

Total for 2013 is a little over 20% short of my goal of 500 miles and we'll finish the year with 394 miles. We rode a total of 34 weekends and averaged 11.58 miles per ride.

Highlighting the year, Our week in late September at Cataloochee and the Great Smoky Mountains in North Carolina, a four day trip to Big South Fork, many weekend trips to include the Cherokee and Chattahooche National Forest and Cohutta Wilderness area....as well as in Georgia, The Lula Land Trust on Lookout Mountain, Dry Creek, Pigeon Mountain, Garland Mountain and several rides at the Chickamauga Battle field and a few other local places here in Tennessee. 

2013 has had it's share of challenges for all of us. For me it hasn't been a bad year but it also wasn't a great year. Still I thank god for letting me have the opportunity to enjoy my life with my wife and horses, family, friends and acquaintances. Thank you lord.

With 2014 comes the hope of health, prosperity, opportunity, and much happiness for all of us. I'm optimistic going into the new year and look forward to what ever it brings.

Happy New year. God bless all of you.

Happy Trails!


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger, you rode in some beautiful places! I looked at my log and I rode 39 rides off of the ranch. I don't add up the arena rides. I couldn't ride for 2.5 months due to surgery and couldn't ride by myself either so I guess I did ok considering how chopped up my year was. So hoping that 2014 is a better year. This year has not been a happy year at all...full of illness, death and sorrow. So glad to see that the New Year is almost here. Hoping for Happy Trails starting right away!


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, your 209 miles is impressive compared to my 30 miles. I am prepping the property now to make more room for the 3 boys then going to do some repair work on the float and put it on the market. I'm wanting to go to a goose neck 4 horse slant load since all 3 of them bounced right up into my buddy's who hauled them together to my new house.

I can't ride around the neighborhood where I am now as it is in the city, but once I get this trailer sold and a slant load in the yard as well as the dually back running it will be a regular trip to the trails for me. I will hire a lawn service to take care of the lawn if I have to just to free up my time. I've told the wife that is the plan and if she wants to spend time with me then she had better get out there and start getting affiliated with Trusty. lol

Talked with a trainer friend about lessons for my 13 yr old daughter come spring so she too could go with us.

Here are the obligatory pics to go with my post showing the boys and the progress made clearing the property.


----------



## greentree

Cross your fingers, please! I got a good call from out of state on the Clydesdale. Sounds like a great home for her....Hope I don't get frostbite on my fingers washing those feathers!

My horses want that spa in their pasture, Roadyy!! That sure is a nice piece of property. So jealous of the camellias!!

Nancy


----------



## BlooBabe

I've been gone for a while. Dealing with the loss of my boy. Bloo got into a fight trying to protect Pretty Boy from a loose horse. The horse broke the fence into their paddock and Bloo did his best to keep his buddy safe. Pretty Boy is fine, not a single scratch but Bloo's injuries were too much. It was a tough choice but we'd had 13 good years together and it was time to let him go. My companion, that has carried me emotionally and physically for over a decade is gone and that's something that's hard to bear. He was my first horse and my only horse until recently. He taught me about myself and showed me where I needed to change. So remember to cherish your moments and hug your horses because they might be here today but tomorrow they could be gone. Sorry for the sad sappy post. But I took a lot of time for granted, I assumed he would always be there, that I could saddle up and hit the trails any time I wanted. Knowing I can't do that anymore is heartbreaking. This year alone we rode over 500 miles, showed everyone that a girl an an old horse could rough it just as well as anyone, and made a little girl's dream come true. I wish you all the best in your futures and hope nothing but blue skies and wonderful rides for all of you. Hug your horses for me or give them an extra treat because its little things like that you miss most when they're gone.


----------



## greentree

So sorry to hear about Bloo....((())) 

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I'm sorry for your loss Bloo :-(

I have been gone a while also, but just read through what I missed and sounds like you all had a good Christmas. Now onto the New Year!!!

I starting this year with no goals for my mileage, because to be honest I didn't know what to expect with it being our first season. Selena surprised me more and more with her capabilities during our training and competition and I was so proud of her for taking home 2nd place in her first 15 mile competitive trail ride, 1st place in her second 15 mile competitive trail ride, and 1st place in her first limited distance ride of 30 miles. She gives it her all and has gained so much of my trust. I'm not sure what this new season will bring, but I can't help but be hopeful 








*2013 Mileage = 468.09 *
Next year's goal...500+!!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am very sorry for your boy Bloo.


----------



## Zexious

I'm sorry to hear that, Bloo. ): Keep your chin up.

Endurance--You and Selena look very stylish in red.


----------



## Roadyy

Bloo, you have my deepest condolences for your lose. I hope 2014 finds you a new found friendship.

EL6, you two do look good together and congratulations on the progress made so far. Here is to many miles of riding over the next year for all of us.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you both  

I'm so excited to start a new year with all of you. While most of us have never met one another, I feel like we are sort of a "little family" on these threads. I enjoy hearing about all your stories and accomplishments as well seeing so much encouragement and support when times are tough. You are a great group!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Bloo, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your horse. Finding true partners is so very rare.. I hope you can find some peace. <3


----------



## gunslinger

BlooBabe said:


> I've been gone for a while. Dealing with the loss of my boy. Bloo got into a fight trying to protect Pretty Boy from a loose horse. The horse broke the fence into their paddock and Bloo did his best to keep his buddy safe. Pretty Boy is fine, not a single scratch but Bloo's injuries were too much. It was a tough choice but we'd had 13 good years together and it was time to let him go. My companion, that has carried me emotionally and physically for over a decade is gone and that's something that's hard to bear. He was my first horse and my only horse until recently. He taught me about myself and showed me where I needed to change. So remember to cherish your moments and hug your horses because they might be here today but tomorrow they could be gone. Sorry for the sad sappy post. But I took a lot of time for granted, I assumed he would always be there, that I could saddle up and hit the trails any time I wanted. Knowing I can't do that anymore is heartbreaking. This year alone we rode over 500 miles, showed everyone that a girl an an old horse could rough it just as well as anyone, and made a little girl's dream come true. I wish you all the best in your futures and hope nothing but blue skies and wonderful rides for all of you. Hug your horses for me or give them an extra treat because its little things like that you miss most when they're gone.


Breaks my heart too....How are you? I'm so sorry....


----------



## QOS

BlooBabe, My heart breaks for you over the loss of your beloved horse. I am so sorry...glad you had many happy memories to hold on to. I hope that you can hold onto those when you need a hug from him. 

EL6 - love that color.

Thanks everyone who participated in this 2013 thread of How Far Did You Go. It has been fun to see where everyone has rode, learned new things from each other, cheering for our successes and supporting those in need. God Bless each of you.


----------



## Celeste

BlooBabe, I am so sorry. That is terrible news.


----------



## Celeste

I guess I didn't get as much trail riding in as I had hoped last year. I topped it off at 128.1 miles. Here's hoping for lots of miles this new year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, you beat me by 2 miles.


----------



## Roadyy

You both hush!! lol

I am hoping all the projects involved with this house do not keep me away from riding. I love working around the house on things like updating bathrooms, kitchens and flooring and have made a few drawings of renovations to the master bathroom for a bigger shower. I spent all yesterday morning doing interior repairs and all afternoon pressure washing the sidewalk, driveway and face of house. Then you look at all the hours spent clearing a lot of the back property and I have been extremely motivated to get the big projects done so I can justify taking the time to go ride. 

It is suppose to be dry tomorrow and Saturday so I may go for a ride around the property or just around the paddock both afternoons. Atleast have some saddle time in this month. lol


----------



## Zexious

Oh my gosh, I guess I didn't realize this is the end of the thread xD

Though I was unable to get on any trails myself, I so enjoyed keeping up with all of your adventures!! Hopefully I can participate in '14...


----------

